# *DIOR Finds* No comments/questions *See first post*



## RubyRose

Please post any great finds on authentic Dior pieces you find.  

There's NO chatting - no questions or comments in this thread.

You must know that the items you post are authentic.

If it's brick and mortar, the store and location MUST be included, if you'd like to refer an SA that's ok.

As per tPF rules, you may not post your own items and sales associates cannot do business here.

Chat about finds here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/chat-about-dior-authentic-finds-deals-here-879504.html


----------



## MayDay

I finally found a good deal...the seller says the bag is perfect and scratch free but I see some scratches on the bottom of the bag...still a terrific price for this beautiful tote:

eBay: Beautiful Brand New Leather Dior Bag!!!! (item 190040029659 end time Oct-17-06 10:22:54 PDT)

If anyone wants it, post a reply to this so that not everyone tries to bid on the same bag and raise the price too much.


----------



## MayDay

To anyone looking for the Trotter Romantique flap bag...

eBay: Authentic DIOR logo handbag beige 2006 (item 150052960049 end time Nov-09-06 07:22:14 PST)

This is a buy it now and although there is only one pic, this seller looks credible from her feedback with authentic LV shoes + the bag in the picture looks perfectly authentic from the outside.

Grab this while you can gals!


----------



## zerodross

this red lady dior studded east/west bag looks real to me (though i'm not very sure, best if mayday or someone else who's more familiar could step in to have it verified) and the seller has 100% positive feedback.

i would definitely get it in a heartbeat if it were in black. *sighs*.

eBay: Ltd. Ed. Christian Dior Red East/West Bag Studs Charms (item 230047242710 end time Nov-11-06 05:59:23 PST)

oh yes, and if any of you ladies are watching the beige trotter romantique auction here: eBay: Christian Dior Womens Purse Handbag Canvas $830 Lk New (item 170046361669 end time Nov-11-06 09:25:06 PST)

just be wary. it was previously listed (the same bag with the broken handle) and the auction ended with a winning bidder. it may be because the bidder didn't pay eventually, but i guess it might be best to just email the seller and ask why it was relisted.
just a heads up for that one there.


----------



## zerodross

eBay: Authentic Dior Street Chic handbag butterscotch sac bag (item 270051319714 end time Nov-12-06 18:00:00 PST)

our very own mayday's auction, so it's definitely authentic!


----------



## MayDay

eBay: Authentic christian dior gaucho tote bag handbag $1395 (item 200044989519 end time Nov-09-06 21:43:26 PST)

For everyone who's been looking for a Dior Gaucho on Ebay for a great bargain, here is our own LV1011's Gaucho with TONS of pictures to check out! 

And of course this would be authentic!


----------



## zerodross

from our very own mayday again:

eBay: Authentic Dior Detective Bag denim pockets handbag (item 270052953560 end time Nov-15-06 18:16:19 PST)

it's a steal! and verrrrry pretty. someone get it please! before i break my own bank to buy it (thus rendering me to a year's worth of living on canned tuna for meals).

oh an a lady dior east/west:
eBay: Authentic Christian Dior East/West Bag - Black (item 260050892614 end time Nov-18-06 14:55:52 PST)

it makes my heart flutter! if only it wasn't so pricey.  
argghh i want a lady dior east/west or tote sooo badly.


----------



## MayDay

eBay: NEW Christian Dior Baby D Diamond Dial NR (item 150054947571 end time Nov-11-06 06:14:13 PST)

This watch is authentic and at a price that is really good! The only bad feedback this seller got from a buyer is that one of his watches weren't in new condition as promised, but his other feedback indicates otherwise! He's also selling incredibly nice pink Dior shoes.

I recall some PFers were interested in the La Baby D de Dior, and this link may be useful for those PFers.


----------



## MayDay

eBay: CHRISTIAN DIOR BLACK SIGNATURE DOCTOR'S HANDBAG - NWT (item 130045103697 end time Nov-13-06 19:12:22 PST)

Check this out! A classic Dior denim jacquard with NO reserve, and appears to be in excellent condition! And the seller looks trustworthy.


----------



## zerodross

a lady dior cannage bag. (although i've never seen it in this size, but it looks pretty authentic) i'm not totally sure about it but it's a pretty good price for the bag (i'd buy it if it were in a different size)

eBay: Authentic Christian Dior Lady Diana Quilted Leather Bag (item 300045290688 end time Nov-13-06 17:09:00 PST)


----------



## zerodross

eBay: Christian Dior Detective Medium Bag FREE SHIPPING (item 290048497457 end time Nov-15-06 11:39:22 PST)

medium detective in green leather. it looks real to me. (crosses fingers)


----------



## MayDay

eBay: GUARANTEED AUTHENTIC DIOR BLACK LEATHER MINI HARDCORE (item 190051065675 end time Nov-19-06 13:30:30 PST)

Hey everyone!

Check this out! This seller seems trustworthy, and the price is amazing!


----------



## MayDay

eBay: *100%AUTH* DIOR BLUE LOGO TROTTER TOILE MESSENGER BAG!! (item 120053136365 end time Nov-21-06 03:52:44 PST)

Although in used condition (you can see the usage reflected in the condition of the bag), the price is amazing and is authentic. The seller looks quite trustworthy, too!


----------



## zerodross

eBay: CHRISTIAN DIOR HANDBAG W/ DUST BAG WITH COA (item 140053170559 end time Nov-21-06 11:33:11 PST)

lady dior cannage stitched tote in white. it's the same one i wanted to get (but in black). the pictures show a bit of dirtying on the bag (it looks like some foundation stains to me) and it does show some wear. but i think it might be possible to get the bag for a steal. the reserve hasn't been met and it's starting at $19.99 so far.


----------



## zerodross

eBay: RETRO Christian Dior handbag bag pink Cadillac trailer (item 180052009186 end time Nov-26-06 11:25:32 PST)
i don't know if it's called the pink cadillac trailer, but it's the one with the car plate at the back of the bag. really cute plus it looks geniune to me.


----------



## MayDay

eBay: Auth CHRISTIAN DIOR saddle bag in RUSSIAN FLOWER motif (item 280049399533 end time Nov-19-06 15:48:36 PST)

Check this out! The current price is reasonable, and it's authentic! The seller looks trustworthy, too.


----------



## MayDay

eBay: Ltd ed Bazaar mag Christian Dior Street Chic clutch2002 (item 290052188759 end time Nov-27-06 22:53:33 PST)

Oooo! A Dior Street Chic wristlet/clutch for an amazing price! Also check out the Bazaar clipping that the seller took pics of.


----------



## MayDay

You're very welcome!

Here's a BEAUTIFUL Dior Saddle bag made in the Detective style...one of the most gorgeous saddle bags I've ever seen!!! There is a reserve on the auction (could be a very high reserve), but who knows...if the reserve is not met and you're the highest bidder, you may get a second chance offer!!!
eBay: Christian Dior Saddle Bag Cream Leather from Harrods (item 230053773821 end time Nov-25-06 08:37:09 PST)


----------



## zerodross

eBay: 4254 auth CHRISTIAN DIOR beige suede Handbag Bag (item 150060507334 end time Nov-24-06 12:30:00 PST)

I have no idea what range this bag is from, but it's pretty cute and the price for it seems pretty reasonable.


----------



## MayDay

eBay: Brand New Authentic Christian Dior No Reserve (item 160054028010 end time Nov-26-06 21:43:08 PST)

One of my favourite watches of all time...no reserve and in a pretty pink color! And the seller looks trustable with all his/her good feedback!


----------



## zerodross

eBay: Christian Dior Trotter Romantique flap bag (Authentic) (item 220053285172 end time Dec-05-06 01:13:49 PST)

the new trotter romantique flap (in beige) going for $399 (BIN). it sounds like a steal!

eBay: Christian Dior TROTTER ROMANTIQUE SMALL FLAP BAG (item 260057121551 end time Dec-01-06 15:55:18 PST)
the older version trotter romantique (with the velvet rather than leather handles). it's going for $200 at the moment. and the condition looks pristine (i'm still miffed by my dirty romantique flap!). 

eBay: *Christian Dior* Leather Silver snakeskin clutch bag BN (item 120054769294 end time Nov-30-06 12:44:00 PST)
silver python skin d'trick. the mirror shows some wear but i think it looks quite pretty for an evening bag.


----------



## icecannons

eBay: Like new CHRISTIAN DIOR handbag-toile denim (item 290054348462 end time Dec-03-06 07:44:49 PST)
A Dior Saddle (not sure about price though)

eBay: Christian Dior Black Detective Bag Medium (item 170054760668 end time Dec-03-06 18:29:43 PST)
A Black detective bag. Extremely good price!

eBay: AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR CITY GOLD PEARLS HANDBAG..NR (item 110060979049 end time Dec-03-06 19:45:00 PST)
A City Gold Pearls Handbag

eBay: *Christian Dior* Leather Silver snakeskin clutch bag BN (item 120054769294 end time Nov-30-06 12:44:00 PST)
Beautiful Silver Snakeskin Clutch


----------



## icecannons

eBay: Authentic Christian Dior Saddle Handbag Purse No Reserv (item 130051729221 end time Nov-30-06 20:01:29 PST)
Khaki and Brown Saddle

eBay: AUTH Christian Dior 44002 Navy Purse hand bag SADDLE (item 180055831948 end time Dec-02-06 10:30:47 PST)
Blue Dior Monogram Double Saddle at a great price!

eBay: Authentic Christian Dior Handbag (item 220054108921 end time Nov-30-06 10:10:16 PST)
Street Chic at a Great Price!


----------



## zerodross

eBay: Auth CHRISTIAN DIOR black leather CORSET handbag (item 270061350777 end time Dec-03-06 16:00:00 PST)

the "pizza-shaped" admit it bag at a good price!


----------



## zerodross

eBay Australia: Authentic Christian Dior Boston Girly Handbag Bag New (item 220054005408, end time 07-Dec-06 21:50:14 AEDST)

a girly boston bag up for grabs from a fellow PFer. it's the real deal, so no worries about being ripped off there. and according to her, she does accept paypal, so it's good news for the non-aussies interested in her auction.


----------



## MayDay

eBay: SOPHISTICATED**CHRISTIAN DIOR VINTAGE LOGO LARGE TOTE* (item 180058636708 end time Dec-11-06 19:49:09 PST)

The price is a bit high, but it's still a good price for this bag. And this seller sells a Fendi Spy bag, too (one part of the leather is damaged, though), so check this out if you wish!


----------



## zerodross

a used girly boston bag. 

eBay: Auth Christian Dior CD Porty Main Girly Rose Clair bag (item 280056787470 end time Dec-10-06 20:56:01 PST)

as the seller noted, the back of the girl is slightly dirtied (bottom left of bag) but it seems like a reasonable price at $299.


----------



## zerodross

oh my god, girls, you all have to check this out!

the new beige trotter romantique flap bag (the one with the heart-shaped lock in front) on ebay for $799! 
eBay: Christian Dior Trotter Romantique Handbag New Reciept (item 170057522087 end time Dec-11-06 09:36:20 PST)

it looks soo gorgeous! maybe one of you girls could give it a good home? ahh, makes me hope that i'll receive my brown one from NM soon.


----------



## foxy_chao

Didn't find that small bag but I found these:

Pink Rain Bowling Bag:
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTHENTIC-C...2QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Paper Bag:
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-D...5QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It's amazing people are selling the shopping paper bags as well.  I saw some dust bags too.  Amazing the price they are asking for.  I guess if you really like Dior's white paper bag this is your chance to get them.


----------



## zerodross

foxy_chao said:


> Really?  Let me hop on and check.  I really do like this small bag.  I've never seen it in the Dior store so I assumed it's fake.  The listings I've seen on ebay either don't offer a authentication card or it comes with the authentication card with the gold letters.
> 
> I think the gold lettered authentication card is fake.  All of my Dior purchases come with the black lettered authentication card.



i'm usually quite wary of the gold-lettered ones, but a PFer did ask about it and mayday's mentioned that dior used to have the gold-lettered ones before 2000. that said, i'd say that most of the auctions i've seen on ebay with the gold-lettered cards look like they belong to fake diors.


----------



## zerodross

foxy_chao said:


> Didn't find that small bag but I found these:
> 
> Pink Rain Bowling Bag:
> eBay: NEW AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN Dior Pink Rain Bowling Bag (item 130055732232 end time Dec-11-06 22:00:00 PST)
> 
> 
> Paper Bag:
> eBay: 100% Authentic Dior Shopping Bag (3 Sizes) (item 270063784185 end time Dec-10-06 14:08:13 PST)
> 
> It's amazing people are selling the shopping paper bags as well.  I saw some dust bags too.  Amazing the price they are asking for.  I guess if you really like Dior's white paper bag this is your chance to get them.



someone just asked about the authenticity of the bowling bag in the authenticate this thread. 

and   to the white paper bag bit. dust-bags i might understand since sometimes a bag bought off ebay might not come with the dust bag, so i guess fussy buyers might want to get a dust-bag to protect their babies. but the paper bags i don't get, it's probably targetted at the same market of people who buy tiffany & co turqoise boxes and paper bags. maybe buying a real box/carrier would make a fake item look more realistic. hah!


----------



## blu^tulip

zerodross said:


> to the white paper bag bit. dust-bags i might understand since sometimes a bag bought off ebay might not come with the dust bag, so i guess fussy buyers might want to get a dust-bag to protect their babies. but the paper bags i don't get, it's probably targetted at the same market of people who buy tiffany & co turqoise boxes and paper bags. maybe buying a real box/carrier would make a fake item look more realistic. hah!


 
That's alot of money down the drain for real shopping bags and fake handbags if what you said were true.


----------



## foxy_chao

I think "zeroed" in the truth.  This is the very reason why I don't buy stuff from Ebay anymore.  I got duped twice.  I have two over paid bags that I am embarrassed to use.  Any suggestions what I can do with them?  Throwing them away appears to be a waste but I'll never use them.


----------



## zerodross

oh foxy, you should ebay them. or ioffer them since i'm sure there's no lack of people out there who are looking for a good deal on a fake bag. i guess ioffer would be a better choice of the 2 since it appears that a fair bit of people who do purchase bags from there are there for a knockoff bag. ebay might get anal even if you honestly mention that the bags are fakes.

or uhm, donate them to a local thrift store? i'm sure some wee old lady wouldn't mind getting them.


----------



## zerodross

found 2 red gauchos on ebay going for a pretty decent price.

red gaucho tote ($775 BIN):
eBay: 1000% AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR GAUCHO TOTE IN BORDEAUX (item 230060332014 end time Dec-09-06 06:18:07 PST)

red medium (single) saddle ($1125 BIN):
eBay: *** DIOR *** GAUCHO SADDLE BAG +++ (item 300056193941 end time Dec-09-06 14:13:03 PST)


----------



## vavavoom

here is a hot diorissimo bag. not sure if it is real, but you guys are the expertzzzz.... eBay.ca: Christian DIOR Handbag DIORISSIMO Bag NEW Purse 44965 (item 320058092532 end time 11-Dec-06 22:00:00 EST)


----------



## apple_28

zerodross said:


> a used girly boston bag.
> 
> eBay: Auth Christian Dior CD Porty Main Girly Rose Clair bag (item 280056787470 end time Dec-10-06 20:56:01 PST)
> 
> as the seller noted, the back of the girl is slightly dirtied (bottom left of bag) but it seems like a reasonable price at $299.




Is this bag authentic? I've been looking for one like this for a while now..


----------



## zerodross

apple_28 said:


> Is this bag authentic? I've been looking for one like this for a while now..



as far as i can tell, yes it's authentic, hence i posted it here.


----------



## zerodross

an gaucho find on ebay.co.uk

black gaucho tote (550 POUNDS BIN):
eBay.co.uk: BN BLACK AGED LEATHER DIOR LARGE GAUCHO SADDLE BAG (item 190059269708 end time 11-Dec-06 23:30:10 GMT)


----------



## MayDay

vavavoom said:


> here is a hot diorissimo bag. not sure if it is real, but you guys are the expertzzzz.... eBay.ca: Christian DIOR Handbag DIORISSIMO Bag NEW Purse 44965 (item 320058092532 end time 11-Dec-06 22:00:00 EST)


 
Hi Vavavoom!

This bag is real!


----------



## zerodross

pristine condition looking white lady dior east/west. and the price of $650 BIN sounds really good.

eBay: AUTH Christian Dior East/West LADY DIOR Bag $1090 NEW!! (item 290061888898 end time Dec-22-06 20:21:07 PST)


----------



## Chrystalline

Unique and great looking orange/red leather limited edition saddle bag.

Don't even know which year this was. Anyone knows?

eBay.co.uk: BRAND NEW ORANGE RED DIOR LEATHER SADDLE HANDBAG PURSE (item 130056985246 end time 14-Dec-06 23:13:49 GMT)


----------



## MayDay

Chrystalline said:


> Unique and great looking orange/red leather limited edition saddle bag.
> 
> Don't even know which year this was. Anyone knows?
> 
> eBay.co.uk: BRAND NEW ORANGE RED DIOR LEATHER SADDLE HANDBAG PURSE (item 130056985246 end time 14-Dec-06 23:13:49 GMT)


 
I love this saddle and the white Lady Dior that Zerodross posted! I'd buy the white one for $500 but not $650.

As for the year of this saddle, it may be an earlier model (around 2000-2001), but I don't know for sure. Anyone else?


----------



## blu^tulip

zerodross said:


> pristine condition looking white lady dior east/west. and the price of $650 BIN sounds really good.
> 
> eBay: AUTH Christian Dior East/West LADY DIOR Bag $1090 NEW!! (item 290061888898 end time Dec-22-06 20:21:07 PST)


 
Very very purddy.. so lady like. I just don't fit with this bag ush: 

Someone get it please~!! Great for someone who attends alot of poshy functions kekeke


----------



## blu^tulip

Maybe buyer did not go through with auction   Well here it is again from the same seller.

eBay: Christian Dior Street Chic clutch2002Ltd ed Bazaar mag (item 290061933216 end time Dec-18-06 01:49:57 PST)


----------



## Chrystalline

Another saddle bag. Very nice albeit very pricey. 

eBay.co.uk: DIOR SADDLEBAG ENCRUSTED WITH SWAROVSKI CRYSTALS (item 150069744112 end time 17-Dec-06 18:58:05 GMT)


----------



## Chrystalline

Ooooooooooooh. Embroidered clutch:

eBay.co.uk: 100% Auth DIOR Limited Edition Evening Bag XMAS GIFT (item 270065824749 end time 17-Dec-06 23:52:47 GMT)


----------



## MayDay

eBay.ca: Gorgeous CHRISTIAN DIOR Diorissimo Flower Belt - NIB (item 300059061822 end time 16-Dec-06 20:30:00 EST)

This is a bit expensive, but absolutely worth the expense if you have the matching bag with the silk/organza flower.


----------



## MayDay

Chrystalline said:


> Another saddle bag. Very nice albeit very pricey.
> 
> eBay.co.uk: DIOR SADDLEBAG ENCRUSTED WITH SWAROVSKI CRYSTALS (item 150069744112 end time 17-Dec-06 18:58:05 GMT)


 
WOW! This can be mistaken as one of the special saddles from around the world!


----------



## MayDay

eBay.ca: CHRISTIAN DIOR Metal / Leather D Cuff BRACELET (item 220060922685 end time 19-Dec-06 22:05:00 EST)

Check out this Dior Detective bracelet...I have one too and it looks fantastic! Another Ebayer has a white one, which looks so darn gorgeous that I want to get a white one too.


----------



## zerodross

eBay: AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR BOSTON GIRLY PINK BAG/PURSE (item 160064130133 end time Dec-20-06 16:00:54 PST)

girly boston bag and wallet. it's at $189 right now but the reserve has not been met.


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> eBay: AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR BOSTON GIRLY PINK BAG/PURSE (item 160064130133 end time Dec-20-06 16:00:54 PST)
> 
> girly boston bag and wallet. it's at $189 right now but the reserve has not been met.


----------



## zerodross

LUXURY-SHOPS.COM - Christian Dior, , Pumps

a pair of red dior heels. i think they're similar to the latest blonde line?


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> LUXURY-SHOPS.COM - Christian Dior, , Pumps
> 
> a pair of red dior heels. i think they're similar to the latest blonde line?


 
Such hot sexy heels! The Latest Blonde line has some of the most awesome shoes! They had these white wedges that were simply to die for...if I come across a pic of those I'll post them here!


----------



## zerodross

MayDay said:


> Such hot sexy heels! The Latest Blonde line has some of the most awesome shoes! They had these white wedges that were simply to die for...if I come across a pic of those I'll post them here!




those are definitely killer heels! i think i like the design of the latest blonde line on the shoes better than the bag itself! although i did see a matching red coloured latest blonde bag on ebay and that was just drop dead gorgeous. it's the red colour... gets the heart racing!


----------



## zerodross

hi ladies, i think i *vaguely* remember a PFer here who was looking for bags from the rasta range? (my memory is failing me...) but i found a boston bag on ebay for the rasta range.

here is it:
eBay: NEW&AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR RASTA BOSTON DUFFLE BAG HANDBAG (item 300063391673 end time Dec-30-06 20:52:09 PST)
i think the price of $399 is a pretty good price (unless the outlets have it cheaper? i'm not sure about that though)

and here's a black drawstring cannage for $979 (BIN):
eBay: AUTH Christian Dior BLK large leather Cannage bag-NEW (item 110071507645 end time Dec-30-06 08:00:00 PST)
it's not *that* cheap, but i since it's a relatively new line, i guess the price isn't too shabby. 

well happy holidays to all you lovely ladies by the way! have a great time this weekend!


----------



## zerodross

okay ladies, i know there's a couple of PFers who're looking for a gaucho bag still, so here's a REAAAALLLY good bargain from our very own PFer! (less panicking and worry eh?)

eBay: 100% Authentic Christian Dior Gaucho Bag black (item 280064261917 end time Jan-06-07 12:00:00 PST)
It's a black double saddle gaucho going at a starting bid of $580, and with a BIN of $1200. personally i think it's a steal!)

good luck ladies!


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> okay ladies, i know there's a couple of PFers who're looking for a gaucho bag still, so here's a REAAAALLLY good bargain from our very own PFer! (less panicking and worry eh?)
> 
> eBay: 100% Authentic Christian Dior Gaucho Bag black (item 280064261917 end time Jan-06-07 12:00:00 PST)
> It's a black double saddle gaucho going at a starting bid of $580, and with a BIN of $1200. personally i think it's a steal!)
> 
> good luck ladies!


 
 Black Gaucho = Sexy


----------



## zerodross

i have no idea what this line/bag is called, but it's really cute!

eBay: Authentic Christian Dior Large Black Leather Tote Bag (item 270074553344 end time Jan-08-07 17:38:19 PST)


----------



## MayDay

eBay: Authentic Black Christian Dior Wallet, Retail $895 (item 290065798065 end time Jan-01-07 08:36:55 PST)






Although used, this wallet appears to be in great condition and is really cute!


----------



## princess

zerodross said:


> LUXURY-SHOPS.COM - Christian Dior, , Pumps
> 
> a pair of red dior heels. i think they're similar to the latest blonde line?



Hey by any chance do you know if the site is authentic? Have you ordered from there before? Thanks.


----------



## zerodross

CERTIFIED-***** said:


> Hey by any chance do you know if the site is authentic? Have you ordered from there before? Thanks.



yup the site is authentic. i know a lot of the PFers in the hermes subforum order their hermes from them. a friend of mine (who's also a PFer) ordered a dior ballet bag from them not too long ago, and it came promptly and was authentic. the good thing is the price reflected already includes shipping and it was really speedy, my friend received her bag in a week (from zurich to australia)!


----------



## zerodross

eBay: 100% Authentic Christian Dior Gaucho Bag black (item 280067991999 end time Jan-17-07 09:03:27 PST)

black double saddle gaucho for 650 pounds (BIN) or best offer. it's from our own PFer (siri anne) so if anyone's interested, I'm sure you can PM her and negotiate a price to submit as best-offer.


----------



## zerodross

i rarely see this version of the d'trick around, so if anyone's interested it's starting at $799. 

eBay: 1000% AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR D TRICK PINK HEARTS SATIN BAG (item 220069137166 end time Jan-14-07 17:15:00 PST)


----------



## Chrystalline

^^^ LOVE LOVE LOVE    

if I wasn't broke........


----------



## zerodross

Chrystalline said:


> ^^^ LOVE LOVE LOVE
> 
> if I wasn't broke........



Chrystalline you know you need to get it.   maybe message the seller and strike up a deal!


----------



## zerodross

the most brilliant brilliant deal i've seen on ebay ever:





eBay: Authentic Dior Cannage Drawstring Medium Bag handbag (item 270076749263 end time Jan-15-07 18:30:00 PST)
it's starting at USD$299 (yes i'm adding this to my ebay watch list )

it comes from our very own PFer - MayDay, so i'd say it's as good as buying it directly from the dior boutiques since it's definitely an authentic bag. (it's from our dior expert on the board, c'mon!) 

*crosses fingers for may* i really hope that cannage goes to a good home.


----------



## blu^tulip

zerodross said:


> i rarely see this version of the d'trick around, so if anyone's interested it's starting at $799.
> 
> eBay: 1000% AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR D TRICK PINK HEARTS SATIN BAG (item 220069137166 end time Jan-14-07 17:15:00 PST)


 
Haha my boy just made the quirkiest comment 'that looks like a lingerie bag, like you wouldn't need to wear anything with it and it looks good'  

As for moi, i think it's so damn SEXY...no really it's sooo pretty  If i wasn't so broke too. I'm going to keep it on my watch list till someone buys it.


----------



## MayDay

blu^tulip said:


> Haha my boy just made the quirkiest comment 'that looks like a lingerie bag, like you wouldn't need to wear anything with it and it looks good'
> 
> As for moi, i think it's so damn SEXY...no really it's sooo pretty  If i wasn't so broke too. I'm going to keep it on my watch list till someone buys it.


 
TOTALLY AGREE! Looks like it was made by Agent Provocateur (to a certain extent...I mean it is Dior, afterall)!!!!


----------



## zerodross

eBay: Christian Dior Gaucho jeans bag leather shoulder mssger (item 120073181211 end time Jan-15-07 20:03:33 PST)
a denim medium gaucho at $99 starting bid. it looks good to me.

eBay: Auth Dior Tan and White Embroidered Saddle! (item 160072150278 end time Jan-15-07 23:49:54 PST)
vintage flowers saddle bag at $300 BIN. 
now if only i wasn't so broke. although i reckon Mayday's cannage drawstring is a better deal than this saddle!


----------



## nataliam1976

Chrystalline said:


> ^^^ LOVE LOVE LOVE
> 
> if I wasn't broke........


 


let me know if ur getting it Chrys...


----------



## Chrystalline

Hi natalia,

Nope I'm not.  Had an overdose of Dior in December, hubby understands I'm obsessed with bags but we both agreed for the meantime, I'm sofa king banned.


----------



## Chrystalline

Another fab d'trick! This one in python with interchangeable fox fur strap.  Marvellous   

eBay.co.uk: $4580 CHRISTIAN DIOR DTrick Silver Python Fur Purse Bag (item 180073041660 end time 16-Jan-07 18:10:09 GMT)


----------



## zerodross

Chrystalline said:


> Another fab d'trick! This one in python with interchangeable fox fur strap.  Marvellous
> 
> eBay.co.uk: $4580 CHRISTIAN DIOR DTrick Silver Python Fur Purse Bag (item 180073041660 end time 16-Jan-07 18:10:09 GMT)



i've been watching that auction since forever on ebay and i absolutely  it! 

damn, now i wish i were paris hilton! (i can't believe i said that)


----------



## blu^tulip

zerodross said:


> damn, now i wish i were paris hilton! (i can't believe i said that)


 
oh ewwy... but i feel yah, if only we had her status.


----------



## MayDay

blu^tulip said:


> oh ewwy... but i feel yah, if only we had her status.


 
...then we can afford all the Diors we've ever wanted!


----------



## zerodross

Dior | Lady Dior Diamante at ASOS






from asos (?!), the lady dior sunnies for 25 pounds! 
i'm not sure if it's real (but it says by dior in the description) since asos makes knockoffs, but i've seen them sell a fendi spy on their site before. i'm tempted to order one myself, maybe i would, and if it turns out to be a fake, i'll just return it.


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> Dior | Lady Dior Diamante at ASOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from asos (?!), the lady dior sunnies for 25 pounds!
> i'm not sure if it's real (but it says by dior in the description) since asos makes knockoffs, but i've seen them sell a fendi spy on their site before. i'm tempted to order one myself, maybe i would, and if it turns out to be a fake, i'll just return it.


 
WHOA THIS PRICE IS A STEAL!!!! Too bad I don't match the shape of these sunnies.


----------



## zerodross

MayDay said:


> WHOA THIS PRICE IS A STEAL!!!! Too bad I don't match the shape of these sunnies.




they have some gucci ones for the same price too!
Gucci Cut Out Arm at ASOS
Gucci Cut Out Arm Sunglasses at ASOS

i wonder if i should get them since half the time, i look horrible in sunnies. i've got a feeling those dior sunnies wouldn't be coming in a dior case. hrrm. :s


----------



## zerodross

eBay: CHRISTIAN DIOR PETIT GAUCHO HANDBAG BAG SATCHEL HOBO (item 260075240214 end time Jan-18-07 18:00:23 PST)
small gaucho in metallic gold.

eBay: Christian Dior Gaucho Saddle Bag Like New (item 320071017030 end time Jan-18-07 16:18:55 PST)
white double saddle gaucho for $925 BIN.


----------



## zerodross

eBay: Christian Dior Lady Dior Charms Clutch Wallet-Authentic (item 280068179141 end time Jan-14-07 17:46:32 PST)




red lady dior wallet with charms

(i'm not totally sure about its authenticity but i've never seen this on ebay!)
eBay: Christian Dior Multi Charm Necklace No Reserve !! (item 290070370126 end time Jan-16-07 16:17:25 PST)





eBay: BNIB AUTHENTIC DIOR BOHO PEARL & SILVER CHOKER NECKLACE (item 270078239375 end time Jan-21-07 02:24:25 PST)




d'trick necklaces


----------



## blu^tulip

zerodross said:


> eBay: CHRISTIAN DIOR PETIT GAUCHO HANDBAG BAG SATCHEL HOBO (item 260075240214 end time Jan-18-07 18:00:23 PST)
> small gaucho in metallic gold.quote]
> 
> What a cutie pie. I'm keeping it on my watch list. The other day i saw a girl carrying a gaucho, first i've ever seen in Oz carrying one. I don't know if it was real but it looked good and ever since i've been eyeing them.


----------



## zerodross

eBay: Dior Peacock Blue Gaucho Bag Rare (item 180074216951 end time Jan-19-07 06:13:32 PST)
blue medium gaucho for a decent starting bid, in case anyone is looking for a gaucho.


----------



## zerodross

LUXURY-SHOPS.COM - Christian Dior, Street Chic, Shoulder Bag
black street chic bag for $447 (free shipping). it's from luxury-shops, so no worries about authenticity.


----------



## zerodross

less than 24 hours to go, so here's your last chance in getting a good deal on the newer range of dior's - the cannage drawstring. it's at $710 currently which is perhaps about half off the retail price and is an absolute steal.





eBay: Authentic Dior Cannage Drawstring Medium Bag handbag (item 270076749263 end time Jan-15-07 18:30:00 PST)

as mentioned previously, it's our own PFer's (MayDay) auction, so no worries about authenticity or dodgy/dubious seller problems. I'm sure if you asked nicely, May will accommodate your requests/questions and who knows, maybe if you asked really nicely, May might waive shipping. (just kidding May!)


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> less than 24 hours to go, so here's your last chance in getting a good deal on the newer range of dior's - the cannage drawstring. it's at $710 currently which is perhaps about half off the retail price and is an absolute steal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eBay: Authentic Dior Cannage Drawstring Medium Bag handbag (item 270076749263 end time Jan-15-07 18:30:00 PST)
> 
> as mentioned previously, it's our own PFer's (MayDay) auction, so no worries about authenticity or dodgy/dubious seller problems. I'm sure if you asked nicely, May will accommodate your requests/questions and who knows, maybe if you asked really nicely, May might waive shipping. (just kidding May!)


  

Awww thanks Millie!  That was so sweet of you!


----------



## zerodross

MayDay said:


> Awww thanks Millie!  That was so sweet of you!



no worries may! i would love to promote any of your lovely bags, or any bag belonging to a PFer for that matter.  

p/s so do i get a 5% commission for pimping it? heh. just kidding!


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> no worries may! i would love to promote any of your lovely bags, or any bag belonging to a PFer for that matter.
> 
> p/s so do i get a 5% commission for pimping it? heh. just kidding!


 LOL! 

Speaking of promoting bags, I would really like to get my hands on a black medium Gaucho bag...is anyone thinking of selling theirs by any chance?


----------



## cherrieblossoms

zerodross said:


> eBay: Dior Peacock Blue Gaucho Bag Rare (item 180074216951 end time Jan-19-07 06:13:32 PST)
> blue medium gaucho for a decent starting bid, in case anyone is looking for a gaucho.



   

How reputible is this seller in your guy's opinion?


----------



## zerodross

cherrieblossoms said:


> How reputible is this seller in your guy's opinion?



seems reputable to me - 99 feedback and 100% feedback rating. i see that they've sold some pucci, bottega, and MJ bags previously (not sure about the authenticity since i haven't got a clue about those bags) but all in all it seems legit.


----------



## nataliam1976

eBay: CHRISTIAN DIOR PETIT GAUCHO HANDBAG BAG SATCHEL HOBO (item 260075240214 end time Jan-18-07 18:00:23 PST)


i so adore this bag ...but it really looks to me like shill bidding and that i DONT like !!!   what do u think ladies ? bidder 12 is doing good job for the seller here... :s


----------



## blu^tulip

nataliam1976 said:


> eBay: CHRISTIAN DIOR PETIT GAUCHO HANDBAG BAG SATCHEL HOBO (item 260075240214 end time Jan-18-07 18:00:23 PST)
> 
> 
> i so adore this bag ...but it really looks to me like shill bidding and that i DONT like !!!  what do u think ladies ? bidder 12 is doing good job for the seller here... :s


 
not necessarily shill bidding, maybe #12 really wants the bag and unfamiliar with bidding technique? i.e. bid at the last 10secs so it won't get go so high. Anyway that's a beautiful, if i ever had to get a Gaucho, it must be that colour.


----------



## zerodross

^ i agree with shue, it might be an ebayer who has no idea how bidding works. it's not too bad, i reckon, and i do think it's a beautiful bag, but i'm biased. 

good luck!


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> ^ i agree with shue, it might be an ebayer who has no idea how bidding works. it's not too bad, i reckon, and i do think it's a beautiful bag, but i'm biased.
> 
> good luck!


 
I actually wanted to bid on that...until it shot up past $700 in the last few seconds. I put off buying the romantic flowers tote for 50% off at Holts because I was hoping to get this for around $600. Oh well...


----------



## MayDay

eBay: Christian Dior Saddle Bag Limited Edition Retail $1900. (item 150081270727 end time Jan-19-07 12:22:39 PST)

This one ends very soon, and it's the best price I've seen of it! Grab it while you can!


----------



## blu^tulip

MayDay said:


> I actually wanted to bid on that...until it shot up past $700 in the last few seconds. I put off buying the romantic flowers tote for 50% off at Holts because I was hoping to get this for around $600. Oh well...


 
There there *hugs* there be another one. Can you still buy the one at Holts, hope it's not too late.


----------



## MayDay

blu^tulip said:


> There there *hugs* there be another one. Can you still buy the one at Holts, hope it's not too late.


 
Was hoping to get a discount:shame: ...they're over $1100 Canadian at Holts and if I get them through Ebay I save quite a bit! But then again at the price that this ended at, I can practically get one at Holts.


----------



## zerodross

dior gaucho tote in metallic silver. the price isn't there, but i reckon it should be cheaper than retail?

Jemznjewels.com designer accessories at a fraction of the price.


----------



## zerodross

eBay: Authentic CHRISTIAN DIOR Ivory Tote bag Purse like new (item 220074730962 end time Jan-30-07 11:45:00 PST)




dior trotter romantique tote  (current bid at $68)

eBay: AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR GAMBLER DICE BLACK LEATHER WALLET (item 120077021763 end time Jan-25-07 15:43:38 PST)




cute dior gambler wallet ($300 BIN or best offer)


----------



## joeyjimmy

OMG!!! I've been lusting after this bag since I saw a woman with it at the airport last year- although I wanted the dark brown, this is the exact style I've wanted!



zerodross said:


> eBay: Authentic CHRISTIAN DIOR Ivory Tote bag Purse like new (item 220074730962 end time Jan-30-07 11:45:00 PST)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dior trotter romantique tote  (current bid at $68)
> 
> eBay: AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR GAMBLER DICE BLACK LEATHER WALLET (item 120077021763 end time Jan-25-07 15:43:38 PST)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute dior gambler wallet ($300 BIN or best offer)


----------



## zerodross

eBay: Christian DIOR - Fox Fur - Clutch Purse Handbag (item 250078291333 end time Feb-02-07 20:11:11 PST)





ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS.


----------



## MayDay

eBay: DIOR Handbag The stunning Rasta Shopper Big! Like NEW (item 120080657883 end time Feb-02-07 10:04:52 PST)

Check this out ladies! The buy-it-now price is super cool and the bag is authentic (at least in the pictures). The seller has a low feedback score BUT none of the negatives were given by buyers.


----------



## zerodross

eBay: DIOR Pink Satin Velvet Leather Bag Purse NWT $2100 (item 230085048445 end time Feb-04-07 15:48:31 PST)




the price is mad, but it looks so gorgeous! to top it off, it looks like this one comes in those new black dior dustbags.


----------



## Swanky

*I updated the title to accurately reflect this thread's job.*
*PLEASE DO NOT ask questions about authenticity here, likewise, PLEASE ONLY post eBay auctions {never your own!} that YOU KNOW WITHOUT A DOUBT are 100% authentic only.*

*Thanks!*


----------



## zerodross

another of the small metallic gold gaucho 
eBay: Christian Dior Gaucho Brown Gold Leather Handbag Bag (item 150085659028 end time Feb-05-07 12:09:54 PST)


----------



## Chrystalline

^^ What a beauty!


----------



## chanelcaviar

hey guys, lets start this.. that way we don't always have to call the outlet and tell them to send us pics..if you call the outlet and they send you pics via e-mail please please post the pics up..and prices.. location..date.. and other things that they told you they had but didn't send you pics, I know everyone is dieing to find out what the outlets have.. cause i know the outlets only send you a couple pics, they dont send you their whole entire store..and i feel a kinda annoying calling them all the time asking them what they have.. also please post any sales.. 

basic info: (please correct me if i'm wrong)
Shipping via FedEx $20 for up to $500
$25 for $500 +
They charge you your state sales tax






*Location/Phone*




 48400 Seminole Drive
 Cabazon, CA 92230




 (951) 849-6641


*Location/Phone*




 8200 Vineland Avenue
 Orlando, FL 32821




 (407) 238-7787


*Location/Phone*




 498 Red Apple Court
 Central Valley, NY 10917




 (845) 928-4000


----------



## chanelcaviar

wow..i don't know how to put up the pics,(i can't save the pics on my comp to attach it) but dior outlet in cabazon just sent me a bunch of pics, i can forward it if you want and i'll try to figure out how to post the pics up..


----------



## yoguina100

This pic was sent 2 days ago.It is not what i am looking for


----------



## chanelcaviar

cali outlet about a week ago


----------



## divadarlinn

yoguina100 said:


> This pic was sent 2 days ago.It is not what i am looking for
> View attachment 124951


 

I LOVE THAT BAG. Do you know the name of it? I would love to order it from them


----------



## Virginia

great idea on this thread! i didn't know that the outlet will send you pix if you request.


----------



## yoguina100

divadarlinn said:


> I LOVE THAT BAG. Do you know the name of it? I would love to order it from them


 
No,sorry.It is a saddle bag with blue denim...
Good luck


----------



## MayDay

chanelcavier said:


> cali outlet about a week ago


 
 OMG I need to go to an outlet!!!!


----------



## MayDay

divadarlinn said:


> I LOVE THAT BAG. Do you know the name of it? I would love to order it from them


 
Hi DivaDarlinn!

This saddle is called the Dior Embroidered Flowers Denim saddle bag. This pattern was also seen in the first Detective bag made, which was called Dior Embroidered Flowers Denim Pockets Bag back then.

I hope this helps!!!


----------



## Loganz

great thread!! Thank you for posting. 

Now if I can just slip away to make some calls from my cellphone w/out DH lurking!!


----------



## MayDay

eBay: $415 CHRISTIAN DIOR FAMOUS " D TRICK " BRACELET (item 200075293507 end time Feb-08-07 19:05:00 PST)

Check out this beautiful D'Trick bracelet!!!!


----------



## Loganz

oh my - just had to share that all the SA's at these factory stores are SOOOO nice!!  

I just spoke to a great gal at the FL store, Jessica, and she will be sending me a picture of a clutch soon!! 

My point though was to say that I have never had such amazing phone service...*oh...and there is an additional 30% off from now until Sunday!!* 

Get dialing girls!!


----------



## MayDay

Loganz said:


> oh my - just had to share that all the SA's at these factory stores are SOOOO nice!!
> 
> I just spoke to a great gal at the FL store, Jessica, and she will be sending me a picture of a clutch soon!!
> 
> My point though was to say that I have never had such amazing phone service...*oh...and there is an additional 30% off from now until Sunday!!*
> 
> Get dialing girls!!


 I wish I lived in the US!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joeyjimmy

I just called Woodbury Commons and was told that selected handbags were 30% off and the straw bags were and extra 60% and some clothes were 60% extra off too


----------



## chanelcaviar

oh my gosh..please please please post up EVERYTHING he SA tells you!! i know, they are super super nice, thats why i feel so bad calling them and asking them to take pics, and send pics cause i know they probably get 50 of those calls a day...do you remember the things they said that were 60% off??

I know about a couple days ago when i ordered my stuff they said that they got new stuff in or something, so i'm thinking it's probably the stuff from neimans and saks (maybe dior, i dont have a full dior store here, just a handbag and shoe section inside saks) that were on sale before so if you missed anything during the sale, call them and check on it, i think the prices are probably pretty similiar to what neiman's and saks had, about 50% off

last week when i ordered my stuff they had:
rasta bowler
couple pink trotter bostons about 310
pink trotter tote (295)
black sport trotter 390 , pink sport trotter 390
they had a couple double logo saddles (red, black)


----------



## pamdhillon12

Hi,

Chanelcavier you mentioned that when you ordered your stuff that the dior outlet had a blk and red double saddle bag which outlet where you referring to?????


Thanks

Also I called the Outlet in Florida and what I inquired about was the following:

CD Art Deco bag which was 30% off. so about $700.00 or so

Latest blonde in red $800.00 + 30% off

Dietrich???? in black, pink and peach $900 + 30% off.

Saddle bag with the rasta strap $500

I'm sorry dont know the exact name but it's a straw bag handheld with flowers on it for $100, $180.00

Pin striped sequin saddle bag (gorgeous) $500.00

Hawaiian print saddle bag $500.00

Thanks

Pam


----------



## Loganz

Here are some pictures sent to me from the Orlando outlet. The bags pictured are an additional 30% off through Sunday. I am sure they are selling quickly. 

George is very helpful and friendly!


----------



## Loganz

Two more pictures from Dior Orlando Outlet:


----------



## MayDay

too bad they can't ship to Canada.

Thank you for posting these pics Loganz! I want one of those Latest Blonde bags!!!!


----------



## yoguina100

MayDay said:


> too bad they can't ship to Canada.
> 
> Thank you for posting these pics Loganz! I want one of those Latest Blonde bags!!!!


 
If i lived in USA i could help you...
Maybe one of your friends in USA...


----------



## yoguina100

Loganz said:


> Two more pictures from Dior Orlando Outlet:


 
Please Loganz,could you tell me email address of Dior Orlando?
Thank you!!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Loganz, yes, please give the e-mail for the outlet and do you happen to know what the prices are on the "Ballet" bags?


----------



## Loganz

yoguina100 said:


> Please Loganz,could you tell me email address of Dior Orlando?
> Thank you!!


 

I called them to get these pictures! They are very friendly. 


the email address the pictures came from was: 

BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com

*Bulletproof -* I do not know the cost of the ballet bags, sorry.


----------



## Lots_of_bags

this thread is great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
am so excited going to orlando in a few months & hope to get a few good buys.


----------



## princesslisa

i want to go to woodbury 2moro but it soooo cold   its outside 
i have to go there in two weeks but the sale will be over


----------



## diamond_lover

does anybody know the prices of the dior ballerina bags in the Orlando store (i think theyre also called corset bag not sure). thanks!


----------



## Justinleaddict

ok, from left to right (if i remember correctly), 110, 115, 110, 200 







at florida outlet


----------



## Chrystalline

Thanks for posting everyone!

Anyone knows if there's any outlet here in Europe or more preferably in the UK?


----------



## Loganz

Justinleaddict said:


> ok, from left to right (if i remember correctly), 110, 115, 110, 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at florida outlet


 

  sorry, that makes me laugh that there are "winter hats" at the FL outlet at all!! I guess for the tourists, but, still - they should be even less, yes?


----------



## MayDay

Loganz said:


> sorry, that makes me laugh that there are "winter hats" at the FL outlet at all!! I guess for the tourists, but, still - they should be even less, yes?


 
LOL! That never occurred to me at all, although now that I come to think of it, it's really odd!!!!

The winter hat with the pom poms is SOOOO ridiculously cute!!!


----------



## zerodross

Chrystalline said:


> Thanks for posting everyone!
> 
> Anyone knows if there's any outlet here in Europe or more preferably in the UK?



hey chrystalline,

if i recall correctly from the other dior thread on the outlet stores, someone mentioned an outlet store in oxford. it's probably one of those large malls in the middle of nowhere. i remember going to one (where they had ck there) a few years back, but i have absolutely no idea where that was. 

i do know there's a mulberry outlet where their factory is.


----------



## zerodross

Chrystalline said:


> Thanks for posting everyone!
> 
> Anyone knows if there's any outlet here in Europe or more preferably in the UK?



hey chrystalline,

if i recall correctly from the other dior thread on the outlet stores, someone mentioned an outlet store in oxford. it's probably one of those large malls in the middle of nowhere. i remember going to one (where they had ck there) a few years back, but i have absolutely no idea where that was. 

i do know there's a mulberry outlet where their factory is. 

oh, us non-us girls, there's a website i just remembered from browsing the bluefly site, bluefly recommended using access usa - Mail Forwarding Leader - Your Very Own U.S. Mailing Address - Mailforwarding for international mailing (if one doesn't have a US address and require one for forwarded purposes). i've not tried it before but i've tried shopgopher - ShopGopher &mdash; At your service 24/7 &mdash; Your very own personal shopper - and they've been really efficient (though the 10% commission is kinda hefty). 

most of the time i just get my friend in NY to collect my items for me and have him mail it out to me here in the UK.


----------



## zerodross

^ heh, i'm definitely going to be watching that auction. i wonder if the d'trick watches are still available. i know bluefly is selling the d'trick shades currently


----------



## sjunky13

did the 30 percent off end today? lol i always miss a deal


----------



## princesslisa

diamond_lover said:


> does anybody know the prices of the dior ballerina bags in the Orlando store (i think theyre also called corset bag not sure). thanks!


 

i believe they start at 400-500 depending on size


----------



## MorningGlory

The blonde bags 
I wish I could, but DH would be soooo upset.


----------



## Lots_of_bags

I want every Dior bag i've seen here there all stunning!!!


----------



## Lots_of_bags

I love this one!!!


----------



## Chrystalline

zerodross said:


> hey chrystalline,
> 
> if i recall correctly from the other dior thread on the outlet stores, someone mentioned an outlet store in oxford. it's probably one of those large malls in the middle of nowhere. i remember going to one (where they had ck there) a few years back, but i have absolutely no idea where that was.
> 
> i do know there's a mulberry outlet where their factory is.
> 
> oh, us non-us girls, there's a website i just remembered from browsing the bluefly site, bluefly recommended using access usa - Mail Forwarding Leader - Your Very Own U.S. Mailing Address - Mailforwarding for international mailing (if one doesn't have a US address and require one for forwarded purposes). i've not tried it before but i've tried shopgopher - ShopGopher &mdash; At your service 24/7 &mdash; Your very own personal shopper - and they've been really efficient (though the 10% commission is kinda hefty).
> 
> most of the time i just get my friend in NY to collect my items for me and have him mail it out to me here in the UK.


 
Thanks Zerodross. I researched about it and went this Sunday. The link is here: Bicester Village - Welcome


----------



## Lots_of_bags

chrystalline - was it any good?


----------



## yoguina100

zerodross said:


> hey chrystalline,
> 
> if i recall correctly from the other dior thread on the outlet stores, someone mentioned an outlet store in oxford. it's probably one of those large malls in the middle of nowhere. i remember going to one (where they had ck there) a few years back, but i have absolutely no idea where that was.
> 
> i do know there's a mulberry outlet where their factory is.
> 
> oh, us non-us girls, there's a website i just remembered from browsing the bluefly site, bluefly recommended using access usa - Mail Forwarding Leader - Your Very Own U.S. Mailing Address - Mailforwarding for international mailing (if one doesn't have a US address and require one for forwarded purposes). i've not tried it before but i've tried shopgopher - ShopGopher &mdash; At your service 24/7 &mdash; Your very own personal shopper - and they've been really efficient (though the 10% commission is kinda hefty).
> 
> most of the time i just get my friend in NY to collect my items for me and have him mail it out to me here in the UK.


 
Thank you very much for those links...


----------



## yoguina100

Yes.Was it any good?
And the other brands,did you find anything you liked it?


----------



## lilyyy

hey i was wondering if these dior outlets ship to australia?


----------



## photoobsessive

oh, i wonder if there are any romantique bags! i don't have long distant phone service to call orlando right now!!!!!! if anyone calls orlando, can you ask for romantique bags?????????????


----------



## chanelcaviar

photoobsessive said:


> oh, i wonder if there are any romantique bags! i don't have long distant phone service to call orlando right now!!!!!! if anyone calls orlando, can you ask for romantique bags?????????????


 
last time i checked they didn't : /


----------



## Chrystalline

Lots_of_bags said:


> chrystalline - was it any good?


 
It's ok. Judging from the pictures from the US outlets, I would say that they have better bags or I would say I prefer the ones in the US. From what I could remember the styles available are the hardcore line, street chic, a few saddle bags, logo bags like the girly line, and a detective bag. The prices were really good but some of the bags were expensive to start off so they were still expensive for an out of season bag. For example there was a bag that was 80% off but the base price was £3000 so it still was now £600 - still quite expensive.

Anyway, I didn't find anything that I really liked, I think it all comes down to preference I guess. I would have really liked the blonde and art deco bags but they weren't available.


----------



## thithi

Wow, thank goodness I missed that sale.... I would have gone crazy!


----------



## blu^tulip

This only has 1 day or so to go. I think it's purrdyy.. and Yes it's real, authenticated by MayDay. Thanks
eBay Australia: 100% AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR MEDIUM DFL HOBO BAG (item 150087962619, end time 08-Feb-07 05:16:08 AEDST)


----------



## blu^tulip

Cute cases to go with your ipod, don't cha think so.. hehe i think i might get one

Pink Ipod case
eBay Australia: ~$250 Auth New Christian Dior Pink ipod case Best Gift (item 150087819588, end time 09-Feb-07 18:00:10 AEDST)

Yellow Ipod case
eBay Australia: $250 Auth New Christian Dior Yellow cellphone ipod case (item 150087830787, end time 09-Feb-07 19:37:25 AEDST)


----------



## MayDay

eBay: DIOR MEDIUM WHITE DETECTIVE BAG 100% AUTHENTIC (item 280079382236 end time Feb-12-07 18:40:32 PST)

Check out our Sharbear's lovely Detective Bag!


----------



## zerodross

^ i was just going to post that one up! heh, it's doing to my watch list too. it's very very tempting i must say.

anyway, i digress, check out our own MayDay's auction for the lovely lady dior east/west with studs! I LOVE IT! this one's going on my watch list too. and of course ladies, i'm sure May would be more than happy to field any enquiries or negotiations (maybe free shipping for TPFers? heh!) 

eBay: Authentic Lady Dior East/West Bag handbag w/metal studs (item 270086438827 end time Feb-12-07 18:30:00 PST)







it's starting at $250. 

see now i'm kinda thankful i didn't buy that limited edition giles deacon mulberry bayswater. i might just be able to scrounge up enough money for May's gorgeous lady dior east/west (it was seeing her east/west which made me buy the tote version of it) and maybe if i sold my kidney i'll be able to afford sharbear's detective. ahhh, it's soo beautiful.


----------



## Loganz

oh my - what a gorgeous bag!!! I hope a PF-er gets it.


----------



## Loganz

I recieved two bags from the Blonde collection, from the Miami outlet.  

I will take a picture tomorrow when DH is not hawk-eyeing me  

they are not the easist bags to get into, but, since they were purchased as evening bags, they will work just fine.


----------



## Loganz

ok - quick picture of the red wristlet/clutch.


----------



## MayDay

Loganz said:


> ok - quick picture of the red wristlet/clutch.


 
The wristlet is SO darn sexy, especially in this hot racy red!


----------



## blu^tulip

They're both stunning bags.

May - I giggled when i read the red text. I have one neg fb from 2004 stating i was a non paying buyer, so i was thinking does that make me ineligible to bid? ush:  Zerodross that gives you a better chance at bidding on the bag


----------



## Lots_of_bags

love that!!


----------



## thithi

Amazing, me likey!!


----------



## zerodross

blu^tulip said:


> They're both stunning bags.
> 
> May - I giggled when i read the red text. I have one neg fb from 2004 stating i was a non paying buyer, so i was thinking does that make me ineligible to bid? ush:  Zerodross that gives you a better chance at bidding on the bag



^ heheh i can't either!!!! i've got a neg for non-paying buyer too! it was for some toy action figure i ordered for a friend's birthday and the seller wanted to charge me some ridiculous shipping price for it. i emailed them to ask if they could arrange for an alternative delivery method and they never got back to me.  thanks to them my feedback rating is disgustingly low.


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> ^ heheh i can't either!!!! i've got a neg for non-paying buyer too! it was for some toy action figure i ordered for a friend's birthday and the seller wanted to charge me some ridiculous shipping price for it. i emailed them to ask if they could arrange for an alternative delivery method and they never got back to me.  thanks to them my feedback rating is disgustingly low.


 
Awwww...now those negs are unfair! I hope you left them a negative in return!

As for the "red words", that's just a silly line that I add to my BF's and my auctions after I saw another seller saying this. It's supposed to suggest that I check out who's bidding on my items, although it doesn't really mean anything because most bids come during the last 30 seconds. The only bid I've ever had to cancel was from someone who had 5 feedback scores, 4 of which were about him/her not paying and I was afraid that I'd be his/her next victim!!!

So you gals can just ignore that line 

(the reason why I buy so much stuff with my BF's account is so that I can increase his feedback score, so if someone leaves a negative, it won't drastically affect our seller rating!)


----------



## kristee

Loganz said:


> I recieved two bags from the Blonde collection, from the Miami outlet.
> 
> I will take a picture tomorrow when DH is not hawk-eyeing me
> 
> they are not the easist bags to get into, but, since they were purchased as evening bags, they will work just fine.


 

Where is there a Miami outlet? 

I live in Miami and never heard of one.  =/


----------



## blu^tulip

hehe May you're so cute. I was only being funny, hope you didn't take offense. I totally understand


----------



## Loganz

kristee said:


> Where is there a Miami outlet?
> 
> I live in Miami and never heard of one. =/


 
It is in Orlando - is that far from Miami? 

The address to the outlet is in the first post of this thread. 

Sorry, i live in Colorado so Miami, Orlando, WPB - it is all the same to me.


----------



## MayDay

blu^tulip said:


> hehe May you're so cute. I was only being funny, hope you didn't take offense. I totally understand


 
Oh no! I didn't take offense at all, especially cuz I know you two 

I felt that I should justify myself because the statement sounds corney and so business-y.


----------



## zerodross

^ heh, nah i think it's good to put up some clear T&Cs though. plus i think if i were a seller, i'd absolutely put that term down too, non-paying bidders make me nervous and i'd rather they just email me first to explain the neg feedback before they bid on an auction.


----------



## kristee

ohhh, i see what your saying. it's about 4 hours away but since everyone was saying orlando and then i saw you wrote miami i was confused so just making sure, lol. (=


----------



## Ilikemike65

One of my clients goes to the outlet outside of Palm Springs, CA all the time and she told me that people stand outside the doors waiting for the dang place to open at 5:00 in the morning!! Kind of like that old Mervyn's commercial where the girl is standing with her nose up against the glass saying, "Open, open, open.....".  I want to go there ASAP!!!


----------



## Loganz

Ilikemike65 said:


> One of my clients goes to the outlet outside of Palm Springs, CA all the time and she told me that people stand outside the doors waiting for the dang place to open at 5:00 in the morning!! Kind of like that old Mervyn's commercial where the girl is standing with her nose up against the glass saying, "Open, open, open.....". I want to go there ASAP!!!


 

Wow!! I have always said that I would need 3 jobs if I lived in CA or Las Vegas - there are just too many temptations.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Ilikemike65 said:


> One of my clients goes to the outlet outside of Palm Springs, CA all the time and she told me that *people stand outside the doors waiting for the dang place to open at 5:00 in the morning*!! Kind of like that old Mervyn's commercial where the girl is standing with her nose up against the glass saying, "Open, open, open.....". I want to go there ASAP!!!


 
it's like that everyday?  all the days that i've been there, the place was dead.  if it wasn't just me then there's one or two other people in there


----------



## zerodross

eBay: AUTH/NWOT Christian DIOR Large DETECTIVE Bag (item 120084489481 end time Feb-12-07 11:27:35 PST)
large white detective for $500 at the moment. it's the one with the extra zippered bottom. 

the same seller also has a white detective wallet for auction if anyone is looking for the detective wallet.


----------



## Lots_of_bags

cant wait to go to dior outlet!!!


----------



## blu^tulip

zerodross said:


> eBay: AUTH/NWOT Christian DIOR Large DETECTIVE Bag (item 120084489481 end time Feb-12-07 11:27:35 PST)
> large white detective for $500 at the moment. it's the one with the extra zippered bottom.
> 
> the same seller also has a white detective wallet for auction if anyone is looking for the detective wallet.



I was looking at that last night. The bag looks like it's sitting on a stand rather then being part of the bag.


----------



## zerodross

^ heh, i know some people who like the extra zippered compartment. well okay namely the BF. he loathes the medium detective but thinks this large one with the bottom bit is very cool.

anyway, ladies, here's another bag from MayDay up on ebay, it's a classic black Lady Dior for a starting bid of $250. May's really tempting us all with her gorgeous lady dior bags. 





eBay.ca: Authentic Lady Dior Bag lambskin leather handbag purse (item 270088205195 end time 15-Feb-07 22:15:37 EST)

don't forget, there's that studded lady dior of hers too which i think dior doesn't produce anymore and which i hardly ever see on ebay. 




eBay.ca: Authentic Lady Dior East/West Bag handbag w/metal studs (item 270086438827 end time 12-Feb-07 21:30:00 EST)


----------



## blu^tulip

Jewellery anyone?
eBay Australia: 100% Authentic Christian Dior Silver Tag Necklace (item 290079811746, end time 12-Feb-07 08:30:00 AEDST)


----------



## burukogepanda

Nice thread! Thx for posting *Loganz  *


----------



## Bay

*I wish I could go to an outlet store  *

*Do they still sell the girly collection in the outlet stores? I want one so bad.. *


----------



## Ilikemike65

mello_yello_jen said:


> it's like that everyday? all the days that i've been there, the place was dead. if it wasn't just me then there's one or two other people in there


 
You're right that it's not like that every day but she usually goes in the weeks before Christmas and she goes to the Gucci outlet, too. It's kind of like the Premium Outlets here in Vegas,,,,,,,,,,,they bus those people in!!!! hehe


----------



## blu^tulip

Diorissimo long wallet
eBay Australia: 100 % Genuine Christian Dior Wallet (item 290081671399, end time 15-Feb-07 00:32:51 AEDST)


----------



## manc-lass

can anyone advise me when the best time is to go to the outlets and where the best ones are for vegas and ny? am planning a trip next yr to either or if possible both!

gutted we dont have the outlets here in the UK

am thinking about selling my roxanne due to neck and shoulder issues so am trying to find a bag to replace it with - and have been lusting after the street chic forever and a day!


----------



## Chrystalline

manc-lass said:


> can anyone advise me when the best time is to go to the outlets and where the best ones are for vegas and ny? am planning a trip next yr to either or if possible both!
> 
> gutted we dont have the outlets here in the UK
> 
> am thinking about selling my roxanne due to neck and shoulder issues so am trying to find a bag to replace it with - and have been lusting after the street chic forever and a day!


 
Hi manc-lass,

We do have a Dior outlet here in the UK. It's in Bicester in Oxfordshire - here is the link for more info: Bicester Village - Welcome

Last time I was there, they had a few street chic pieces. I guess the best is to call if they have the styles you want before you go.


----------



## manc-lass

ahh typical - have moved from surrey to nr manchester so nowhere near bicester!! didnt realise they had a dior outlet there - would have defo made a few trips had i known!

they had the street chic on one of the bid up tv type progs on sky but i was convinced it was fake as they used the same web details as a well known fake site - even the typos were the same!


----------



## zerodross

manc-lass said:


> ahh typical - have moved from surrey to nr manchester so nowhere near bicester!! didnt realise they had a dior outlet there - would have defo made a few trips had i known!
> 
> they had the street chic on one of the bid up tv type progs on sky but i was convinced it was fake as they used the same web details as a well known fake site - even the typos were the same!



hey manc-lass, you can always try ebay if you're not adverse to it. anytime you're unsure about the authenticity of the bag on ebay, just post the link up in the "authenticate this" thread at the top of the subforum and i'm sure a member would help you authenticate it.


----------



## zerodross

a lady dior cannage shopper tote starting at $799





eBay: Dior New Lady Dior Quilted Tote 100% AUTHENTIC (item 160085002614 end time Feb-19-07 15:02:54 PST)
the seller only has 3 feedback though, but the bag looks authentic to me. 

lady dior medium tote (the slouchy one) at $599 ($999 BIN)




eBay: LADY DIOR MEDIUM TOTE Brand New Never Used! (item 250083865777 end time Feb-17-07 08:11:25 PST)


----------



## manc-lass

fabness!!

i did buy a fake a few yrs back - through another forum - and was gutted!! i ended up giving it away as i coudlnt get a refund and couldnt use it as was too paranoid and gutted it wasnt the real thing

i do have a mulberry roxanne and a couple of guccis but the street chic and gaucho would make my life complete  am thinking of selling the roxanne to fund a dior purchase as its causing genuine neck pain - even my chiropractor has told me to get ridso trying to find something thats easier yo hold under the arm and isnt as heavy!


----------



## zerodross

manc-lass said:


> fabness!!
> 
> i did buy a fake a few yrs back - through another forum - and was gutted!! i ended up giving it away as i coudlnt get a refund and couldnt use it as was too paranoid and gutted it wasnt the real thing
> 
> i do have a mulberry roxanne and a couple of guccis but the street chic and gaucho would make my life complete  am thinking of selling the roxanne to fund a dior purchase as its causing genuine neck pain - even my chiropractor has told me to get ridso trying to find something thats easier yo hold under the arm and isnt as heavy!



 at the roxanne. those mulberrys are seriously heavy (even when trying them on at the store with NOTHING in them). 

anyway, i often see the street chic bags on ebay, so i'm sure it'd be pretty easy to find one for you (unless you have a specific colour in mind). if it helps, we have the "authentic ebay finds" thread too at the top of the forum, and i'm sure from time to time, PFers would post up an auction to a geniune street chic bag.


----------



## manc-lass

zerodross said:


> at the roxanne. those mulberrys are seriously heavy (even when trying them on at the store with NOTHING in them).
> 
> anyway, i often see the street chic bags on ebay, so i'm sure it'd be pretty easy to find one for you (unless you have a specific colour in mind). if it helps, we have the "authentic ebay finds" thread too at the top of the forum, and i'm sure from time to time, PFers would post up an auction to a geniune street chic bag.



yep its the only purchase i regret!!

will defo keep my eye out on the thread at the top!! thanks muchly!!!


----------



## gingerfarm

Oh my gosh!!!  I can't believe I missed that 30% off sale!


----------



## koalaph

ack! i wish i live in the USA...nice dior bags from the outlet


----------



## blu^tulip

Ok, i got the confirmation this is authentic by Zerodross. It's a lovely bag.
eBay Australia: Dior Trotter Romantique Bag Receipt + Auth. Card (item 200078136264, end time 17-Feb-07 21:14:18 AEDST)


----------



## MayDay

blu^tulip said:


> Ok, i got the confirmation this is authentic by Zerodross. It's a lovely bag.
> eBay Australia: Dior Trotter Romantique Bag Receipt + Auth. Card (item 200078136264, end time 17-Feb-07 21:14:18 AEDST)


 
Oh I remember another PFer was hoping that this bag was still in production...well here's a chance to get an authentic one on Ebay!


----------



## MayDay

eBay: AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR LARGE GAUCHO DOUBLE HANDBAG $1550 (item 160085744093 end time Feb-21-07 14:58:14 PST)

This is an authentic Gaucho tote in off-white, with a Christian Dior PARIS dustbag this time (first time I've ever seen an authentic one with this dustbag), with an incredible starting bid price of $199!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrystalline

Guys, correct me if I'm wrong but I *think* it's authentic:

eBay.co.uk: Christian Dior Saddle Bag - 100% Authentic (item 120085121596 end time 16-Feb-07 15:00:00 GMT)

Rasta saddles are gorgeous!


----------



## nataliam1976

MayDay said:


> eBay: AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR LARGE GAUCHO DOUBLE HANDBAG $1550 (item 160085744093 end time Feb-21-07 14:58:14 PST)
> 
> This is an authentic Gaucho tote in off-white, with a Christian Dior PARIS dustbag this time (first time I've ever seen an authentic one with this dustbag), with an incredible starting bid price of $199!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

 Ladies OMG !!! i cant believe that !!!  i asked that nice seller if she would ship to Ireland and then i took a long shot and asked if she would consider BIN price   do u know what she said ??? 500$ ! so i bought it straight away !  and now i dont have to spend 850 pounds in dior online !  champagne for everyone !  am sooooo happy!!!


----------



## MayDay

nataliam1976 said:


> Ladies OMG !!! i cant believe that !!!  i asked that nice seller if she would ship to Ireland and then i took a long shot and asked if she would consider BIN price  do u know what she said ??? 500$ ! so i bought it straight away !  and now i dont have to spend 850 pounds in dior online !  champagne for everyone !  am sooooo happy!!!


 
HOLY!!!! You're one lucky gal because that's the best price I've heard of for the Gaucho tote (it's actually totally sold out on Eluxury). Congratulations on your purchase!!! PLEASE post pics of it once you get it!


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> Ladies OMG !!! i cant believe that !!!  i asked that nice seller if she would ship to Ireland and then i took a long shot and asked if she would consider BIN price   do u know what she said ??? 500$ ! so i bought it straight away !  and now i dont have to spend 850 pounds in dior online !  champagne for everyone !  am sooooo happy!!!



hehe! that's really brilliant nat! can't wait to see pictures of your new tote! now your other gaucho will have company. 

and of course props to May for the fantastic find!


----------



## zerodross

eBay: AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR PINK GIRLY FLOWER BOSTON BAG! (item 160085854185 end time Feb-21-07 19:13:17 PST)
dior girly boston bag with a BIN of $565.


----------



## nataliam1976

MayDay said:


> HOLY!!!! You're one lucky gal because that's the best price I've heard of for the Gaucho tote (it's actually totally sold out on Eluxury). Congratulations on your purchase!!! PLEASE post pics of it once you get it!


 


the totes are only back on official Dior now ... May i feel like taking u out for a dinner or massaging your feet or washing your dishes for a month ...u name it ! thank you so much !


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> hehe! that's really brilliant nat! can't wait to see pictures of your new tote! now your other gaucho will have company.
> 
> and of course props to May for the fantastic find!


 

pictures coming up straight after delivery ! i promised my red tote i will only post her pics on forum when i get her a sister ...SOON !


----------



## MayDay

nataliam1976 said:


> the totes are only back on official Dior now ... May i feel like taking u out for a dinner or massaging your feet or washing your dishes for a month ...u name it ! thank you so much !


 
HAHAHAHA! AWWWWWWW! 

No need! We're here to help each other out in this forum, and I'm really glad I was able to help (although it was actually the seller who was able to let you have the generous offer)!


----------



## aisha

HELLO COULD SOMEBODY TELL ME IF THIS CHRISTIAN DIOR IS REAL
eBay Australia: Auth DIOR Gaucho Large Double Saddle Bag - White (item 260085367538, end time 17-Feb-07 12:03:59 AEDST)


----------



## nataliam1976

aisha said:


> HELLO COULD SOMEBODY TELL ME IF THIS CHRISTIAN DIOR IS REAL
> eBay Australia: Auth DIOR Gaucho Large Double Saddle Bag - White (item 260085367538, end time 17-Feb-07 12:03:59 AEDST)


 

im sorry hun but this bag just screams fake to me  ...its not even double gaucho in the frst place ...anyway the white leather doesnt look properly distressed the dark parts are too orange, the authenticity card is fake so is the dustbag as far as i can see ... im sure other girls will let u know their opinion as well , just please post such questions in authenticate this thread next time  ... thx !


----------



## Lots_of_bags

Anyone bought anything else from the outlet??


----------



## Sunnydqt

eBay: AUTH Christian Dior Pochette Shoulder Bag Denim Blue!! (item 200079083574 end time Feb-19-07 20:03:26 PST)

Can someone please help me authenticating this?
TIA


----------



## MayDay

Sunnydqt said:


> eBay: AUTH Christian Dior Pochette Shoulder Bag Denim Blue!! (item 200079083574 end time Feb-19-07 20:03:26 PST)
> 
> Can someone please help me authenticating this?
> TIA


 
Hi Sunnydqt!

This bag is authentic and the price is amazing, too! 

Please keep all authenticity questions in the AUTHENTICATE THIS thread in the future


----------



## Lene

Help - there is a bag on eBay and I do believe it looks authentic (link below) but what do I know for sure!  Seems the seller has a relative working at the DIOR factory in France.  He says this: "I have a reserved access to an allocation given by Dior factory in Italy for their employees and their relatives..."

Sounds good for being authentic, but still I have to find out for sure before bidding!  Here is the link and I am in hopes someone can advise me if this bag, a double saddle gaucho, is authentic.  Bag looks great to me, but I am no expert.  See here: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140087305414&rd=1&rd=1

Thanks very much!


----------



## zerodross

Lene said:


> Help - there is a bag on eBay and I do believe it looks authentic (link below) but what do I know for sure!  Seems the seller has a relative working at the DIOR factory in France.  He says this: "I have a reserved access to an allocation given by Dior factory in Italy for their employees and their relatives..."
> 
> Sounds good for being authentic, but still I have to find out for sure before bidding!  Here is the link and I am in hopes someone can advise me if this bag, a double saddle gaucho, is authentic.  Bag looks great to me, but I am no expert.  See here:
> 
> eBay: 1578 Superb C-DIOR Gaucho large doubleSaddle Bag New (item 140087305414 end time Feb-24-07 13:00:00 PST)
> 
> Thanks very much!



it's a fake. 
the leather looks synthetic rather than like real leather, imo. and it comes with the old dustbag and the gold-lettered authenticity cards which have been phased out ages ago. gauchos should come with the current "dior"-lettered only cards and whilst sometimes (very rarely) it might come with the old dustbag, most of the time, it comes in the newer "dior" dustbag. 

and just a gentle reminder, all authenticity questions should be in the "AUTHENTICATE THIS" thread. this thread is for sharing with other members dior finds on ebay which are confirmed authentic.


----------



## Lene

zerodross said:


> it's a fake.
> the leather looks synthetic rather than like real leather, imo. and it comes with the old dustbag and the gold-lettered authenticity cards which have been phased out ages ago. gauchos should come with the current "dior"-lettered only cards and whilst sometimes (very rarely) it might come with the old dustbag, most of the time, it comes in the newer "dior" dustbag.
> 
> and just a gentle reminder, all authenticity questions should be in the "AUTHENTICATE THIS" thread. this thread is for sharing with other members dior finds on ebay which are confirmed authentic.



Yes, I realized I posted in the wrong thread after I inadvertently posted here. This was my first post on The Purse Forum -- I then reposted on the correct thread.  Otherwise, thanks!  Lene


----------



## MayDay

eBay: Authentic CHRISTIAN DIOR FLOWER EMBROIDERED BAG $1300 (item 280085265308 end time Feb-27-07 09:37:02 PST)

Anyone looking for the Vintage Flowers doctor/frame bag? Here's an authentic one which is quite expensive BUT it's one of those SUBMIT BEST OFFER listings, so try your luck with this! The seller seems honest with her listing (she says the item has been used instead of claiming the bag is brand new), so I think this item is in perfect condition just as she described (and looks like it's in perfect condition too).


----------



## zerodross

MayDay said:


> eBay: Authentic CHRISTIAN DIOR FLOWER EMBROIDERED BAG $1300 (item 280085265308 end time Feb-27-07 09:37:02 PST)
> 
> Anyone looking for the Vintage Flowers doctor/frame bag? Here's an authentic one which is quite expensive BUT it's one of those SUBMIT BEST OFFER listings, so try your luck with this! The seller seems honest with her listing (she says the item has been used instead of claiming the bag is brand new), so I think this item is in perfect condition just as she described (and looks like it's in perfect condition too).




omgomgomg! MAY!!!!!! ahhh i need that bag but i can't submit and offer or BIN since i'm not located in the US and she placed a restriction on it. rrrrr!


----------



## Chrystalline

^^ Very nice! It's also in good condition. Crossing my fingers for you! Hope you get it.


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> omgomgomg! MAY!!!!!! ahhh i need that bag but i can't submit and offer or BIN since i'm not located in the US and she placed a restriction on it. rrrrr!


 
OH!  

You know what? You can actually try emailing her to ask her if she can ship this to the UK, and ask her to remove the restriction if she says yes. This happened with one of my Best Offer auctions, and I was so glad I asked!!!!


----------



## MayDay

eBay: Christian Dior Black Canvas Handbag Purse !! DIOR Purse (item 230095262654 end time Feb-25-07 20:00:00 PST)

Ooooo! The BLACK Diorissimo pockets hobo!!!! (and it's authentic, of course).


----------



## zerodross

MayDay said:


> OH!
> 
> You know what? You can actually try emailing her to ask her if she can ship this to the UK, and ask her to remove the restriction if she says yes. This happened with one of my Best Offer auctions, and I was so glad I asked!!!!


 
^^ thanks chrystalline & may for the help! i emailed the seller and she's looking at best offers of no less than $800+.   eeekkkksss! that's seriously way over my budget so i just did a BIN on that black/grey d'trick. hee hee! i can't wait to get it *crosses fingers*


----------



## blu^tulip

zerodross said:


> i just did a BIN on that black/grey d'trick. hee hee! i can't wait to get it *crosses fingers*


 
Congrats. Pics pics pics when you get it.


----------



## LVoeLV

i found this bag today on ebay. its authentic and comes with the eluxury reciept. i messaged the person selling it and the reserve is $350 on it. (which is pretty cheap...its like a $725 bag.) not stains or anything. i asked her for more pics of the zipper and the lock and the number under the flap and the bottom of the purse. it all looks good to me. SOMEBODY please snatch this up!!! im trying to stay away from dior for a little while otherwise id get it myself...i cant say i wasnt tempted... hence the messaging so many questions. 

eBay: Christian Dior Girly Boston Bag!!! LIKE NEW! w/reciept (item 140088997903 end time Feb-27-07 03:32:41 PST)


----------



## zerodross

eBay: 100% AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY DIOR EAST WEST BAG (item 230095919583 end time Mar-01-07 08:37:44 PST)
Lady Dior east/west $599 (BIN) in beige.

eBay: AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR 1947 TRAILER COLLECTION PURSE! (item 170084279014 end time Mar-01-07 07:08:34 PST)
dior trailer purse for $370 (BIN). hehe i like the "car plate" bit on it.


----------



## MayDay

eBay: CHRISTIAN DIOR SUNGLASSES WITH CASE " DIOR GAUCHO 2 " (item 120090406999 end time Mar-01-07 18:09:11 PST)

The BEST price I've ever seen for the best-selling color of the Dior Gaucho2 sunglasses...plus you can submit an offer too, but you're better off just pressing buy-it-now before the deal is sniped!!!!!


----------



## thatasiantwang

Thanks MayDay. So these are current? Thanks for you input.


----------



## MayDay

thatasiantwang said:


> Thanks MayDay. So these are current? Thanks for you input.


 
Hi ThatAsianTwang!

Yep! They are current, and if you check the ended auctions for Dior Gauchos sunnies, the ones that sell for the highest amount (and the most often) are the Gaucho2s in off-white!


----------



## foxy_chao

I thought the write up on this listing is kind of funny and bag appears to be authentic as well, Girly Boston Bag:
eBay: Christion Dior Handbag (Pink+White) Excellent Condition (item 260089643175 end time Feb-28-07 17:38:34 PST)


----------



## Lots_of_bags

Anyone bought amymore items from the outlet??


----------



## nataliam1976

foxy_chao said:


> I thought the write up on this listing is kind of funny and bag appears to be authentic as well, Girly Boston Bag:
> eBay: Christion Dior Handbag (Pink+White) Excellent Condition (item 260089643175 end time Feb-28-07 17:38:34 PST)


 

woohhooo he doesnt sound like he is in love anymore ! i like that description seems to me like an honest seller and really a guy


----------



## tresorchic

I love this. How much will this go for?


----------



## tresorchic

Oh just saw the Ballet Dior bags in Orlando outlet. Someone please hook me up !!!! Does anyone know how much they are in Orlando?


----------



## zerodross

^  it sounds so bad.. like he got dumped on valentine's day just when he was going to give her an expensive bag or something as tragic as that.

anyway here's a couple of ebay finds.

eBay: FABULOUS & AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR HANDBAG (item 300085842918 end time Mar-03-07 20:03:01 PST)
monogram street chic bag starting at $99. 

eBay: CHRISTIAN DIOR BOSTON BAG GIRLY PINK WITH DUST BAG NR (item 330093178350 end time Mar-05-07 19:12:05 PST)
another dior girly boston bag at $19.99 (it's because it's used and there's a stain in the interior - which i guess if one is not too picky, it could possibly be fixed by a trip to the dry cleaners)

eBay: DIOR FABULOUS AUTHENTIC LEATHER PURSE BIG SALE (item 180090348606 end time Mar-03-07 12:33:03 PST)
the "pizza" bag. hehe the admit it/addict bag in black. 

eBay: 100% Authentic CHRISTIAN DIOR Girly Boston Bowling Rain (item 140090544358 end time Mar-03-07 09:36:18 PST)
girly rain bag at $99.


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> ^  it sounds so bad.. like he got dumped on valentine's day just when he was going to give her an expensive bag or something as tragic as that.
> 
> anyway here's a couple of ebay finds.
> 
> eBay: FABULOUS & AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR HANDBAG (item 300085842918 end time Mar-03-07 20:03:01 PST)
> monogram street chic bag starting at $99.
> 
> eBay: CHRISTIAN DIOR BOSTON BAG GIRLY PINK WITH DUST BAG NR (item 330093178350 end time Mar-05-07 19:12:05 PST)
> another dior girly boston bag at $19.99 (it's because it's used and there's a stain in the interior - which i guess if one is not too picky, it could possibly be fixed by a trip to the dry cleaners)
> 
> eBay: DIOR FABULOUS AUTHENTIC LEATHER PURSE BIG SALE (item 180090348606 end time Mar-03-07 12:33:03 PST)
> the "pizza" bag. hehe the admit it/addict bag in black.
> 
> eBay: 100% Authentic CHRISTIAN DIOR Girly Boston Bowling Rain (item 140090544358 end time Mar-03-07 09:36:18 PST)
> girly rain bag at $99.


 
WOW so many great deals!!! Too bad ISoldit.tx doesn't ship internationally...they had this Dior chain belt that I really wanted with crystals, but they block international bidders 

All these posts about the Girly line makes me want the Girly Boston bag...except not from that guy. I don't want him to call me a B if I wasn't happy with my purchase!


----------



## nataliam1976

MayDay said:


> WOW so many great deals!!! Too bad ISoldit.tx doesn't ship internationally...they had this Dior chain belt that I really wanted with crystals, but they block international bidders
> 
> All these posts about the Girly line makes me want the Girly Boston bag...except not from that guy. I don't want him to call me a B if I wasn't happy with my purchase!


 

he is so hurt that he probably would call u and any other woman a B too...but then u can tell him proudly - im not a B im a slutty minx hhihi !


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> he is so hurt that he probably would call u and any other woman a B too...but then u can tell him proudly - im not a B im a slutty minx hhihi !


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


>


 
 THat made my night!!!


----------



## LVobsessed415

wow I had not idea Dior had an outlet. that is so awesome.


----------



## Andy_Sach

Be careful this seller one eBay eBay Seller: mallory7058: Women's Accessories, Handbags, Women's Clothing items on eBay.com
If you wanna know why, read this
http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/shill-bidding-seller-has-two-id-drive-up-101539.html


----------



## nataliam1976

Andy_Sach said:


> Be careful this seller one eBay eBay Seller: mallory7058: Women's Accessories, Handbags, Women's Clothing items on eBay.com
> If you wanna know why, read this
> http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/shill-bidding-seller-has-two-id-drive-up-101539.html


 

thanks for letting us know Andy !  putting on my black list straight away !


----------



## yoguina100

MayDay said:


> WOW so many great deals!!! Too bad ISoldit.tx doesn't ship internationally...they had this Dior chain belt that I really wanted with crystals, but they block international bidders
> 
> All these posts about the Girly line makes me want the Girly Boston bag...except not from that guy. I don't want him to call me a B if I wasn't happy with my purchase!


 
Totally agree.I hope she is far away from him. I don´t want to think what a person who writes B... on ebay could be able to do.


----------



## zerodross

eBay: Christian Dior Gaucho Bag (item 330093369328 end time Mar-06-07 11:03:10 PST)
green medium gaucho on ebay starting at $299.
(the seller's feedback rating looks bad, but i checked it and it's due to 1 neg by a seller. so it seems alright.)


----------



## zerodross

some cute dior accessories going at a fantastic price at luxury-shops. they have free fed-ex shipping anywhere in the world so that's fantastic. just bought a d'trick bracelet (pictured in my avatar) from them. 

http://www.luxury-shops.com/1_search/detail.php?ID=4684
dior surf chick necklace $73

LUXURY-SHOPS.COM - Christian Dior, , Bracelet
dior charm bracelet $73

LUXURY-SHOPS.COM - Christian Dior, , Earrings
dior earrings (they look like corset loops!) $73 (i wish i wasn't so paranoid about used earrings, otherwise i'd buy them in a heartbeat)

LUXURY-SHOPS.COM - Christian Dior, , Necklace
gold dice necklace $73


----------



## Lots_of_bags

anymore pixs anyone??


----------



## MeriCherie

ooh thanks thats a great store, the dior charm bracelet is a bit creepy though.. the gloved arm kind of scares me


----------



## ReRe

I also didn't know about Dior outlets, but picked up on them in another thread.  I just contacted the Woodbury store and they were so nice.  I ordered a Dior Vintage Flowers Tote for $550. Up until now I have only paid retail for Dior and I'm thrilled.  This tote will match my Vintage Flowers frame bag.(You can see all the Dior Vintage Flower bags on the Dior thread called Vntage Flowers.  The salesman told me that they are not seconds in anyway, they are new, perfect bags, but they usually only carry the seasonal bags that go out after a season versus their traditional bags that are available all the time.  He had other Vintage Flowers pieces, he had the Detective in Lime Green.  I could have kept him on the phone all night but was feeling a little guilty.  So sorry I missed the extra 30% off--but its hard to complain about this price. I'll come back and post the phone number for Woodbury when I dig out the number.  But I was able to find a few numbers by searching on Dior outlets on the internet.  Once you call one outlet, they seem to be willing to look and see which other outlet may have the bag you are interested in!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ congrats!!  can't wait till you get it!


----------



## Noegirl05

I also contacted the woodbury dor outlet and they are having 75% off of shoes... here is a pic... not sure about the prices but you could just call and ask!


----------



## Sunnydqt

Noegirl05 said:


> I also contacted the woodbury dor outlet and they are having 75% off of shoes... here is a pic... not sure about the prices but you could just call and ask!


 
OMG...I want those pink espadrille looking shoes on the top left hand corner. I NEED TO HAVE THEM!!!


----------



## Sunnydqt

Do you guys know if they ship to customers? I know some stores don't..like Coach.


----------



## MeriCherie

OMG I am drooling so much that my girl friend is holding an astray under my chin

I saw this thread and literally screamed... OK I am a bit confused though, so you can contact the outlets and have them ship the stuff to you?  You don't actually have to go yourself?

And how much are the bags going for now??  The bag sale ended but the shoe sale began?


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

MODS please sticky this thread! It's a great reference for everyone here at the dior sub forums!!!


----------



## ReRe

Yes they ship.  You need to fax them a copy of your credit card and drivers license and sign an agreement that you are paying for your item via credit card.  I just ordered my bag.  Mine was $550.


----------



## pamdhillon12

Hi,

Just purchased the cute Dior shoes with the bows/espadrille in beige. They were a steal for only $75.00 w/shipping. They had green or beige in a size 7.5.


Can't wait for my cute shoes!!!!!!!!!!  


Pam


----------



## Sunnydqt

That is beige not pink? I would still want them. Did you get them from woodbury?


----------



## MeriCherie

can you please give me their email please?

thanks

I really want those wine colored satin round toe heels.... does anyone know what they are called?


----------



## Sunnydqt

MeriCherie said:


> can you please give me their email please?
> 
> thanks
> 
> I really want those wine colored satin round toe heels.... does anyone know what they are called?


 
That's a good idea. If anyone has their e-mail can you please post?
TIA!


----------



## cherrieblossoms

Anybody know if there is a Dior outlet in Canada? or if they ship to Canada? 

Didn't know outlets exsisted until reading this forum.


----------



## cherrieblossoms

Oh I just read a post by Mayday in a different Outlet thread... she found out that they do not ship to Canada


----------



## pamdhillon12

Hi,

Yes I did get the sandals from Woodbury

The phone number is 845-928-4602


Pam


----------



## Sunnydqt

YES! I just called and had them put it on hold. I have to stop by work and get a copy of the fax they are sending me and fax over a copy of my ccard. I'm so excited!!! Thanks Pam~!!!


----------



## Minnie

Has anyone seen Dior clogs in any of the outlets?


----------



## pamdhillon12

Sunnydqt,

What colour sandals did you get????  Where there any others that you fancied????

Pam


----------



## Sunnydqt

I got them in Beige. I am thinking about calling back and see how much the one band pink/orange satin slides are underneath the espadrilles. They are so cute and I Want them as well.


----------



## jadore23

Noegirl05 said:


> I also contacted the woodbury dor outlet and they are having 75% off of shoes... here is a pic... not sure about the prices but you could just call and ask!


 

holy cow the dark purple shoes on the bottom row next to the light pink ones are lined in CROC! they are 75% off of $500, I got the darker purple ones!


----------



## Sunnydqt

Very nice! The SA I talked to was very nice and helpful. He said they'll ship tomorrow via Fedex. I can't wait to get them!


----------



## shoppingaddict

eBay: Christian Dior Saddle Bag - Guaranteed Authentic (item 140090568324 end time Mar-05-07 10:40:58 PST)

is this real?...


----------



## MayDay

shoppingaddict said:


> eBay: Christian Dior Saddle Bag - Guaranteed Authentic (item 140090568324 end time Mar-05-07 10:40:58 PST)
> 
> is this real?...


 
Hi Shopping Addict!

This bag is authentic but I'm not sure if I would trust a seller who has 0 feedback. She could send you a fake bag although this picture is of a real one.

I hope this helps! Please post all authenticity questions in the AUTHENTICATE THIS! thread in the future!


----------



## shoppingaddict

oh whoops sorry i read the subject wrong..... sorry :s

and thx mayday yea i was thinking the same thing my mom said i shouldnt buy something from a seller who has 0 feedback so ill question the seller


----------



## ReRe

The SA from Woodbury I worked with was Eric--he was great and patient.


----------



## Sunnydqt

ReRe said:


> The SA from Woodbury I worked with was Eric--he was great and patient.


 
That's the same one I worked w/. Next time I go there, I'm going to look for him.


----------



## MayDay

eBay.co.uk: DIOR GAUCHO SADDLE BAG - GUARANTEED GENUINE - AMAZING (item 150098272280 end time 11-Mar-07 16:08:14 GMT)

An authentic Dior Gaucho in red with matching wallet. There is a reserve, but also a buy-it-now price of 500GBP! If you try placing a bid on it instead, you may meet the reserve price and win both!!!


----------



## zerodross

^ must.... not...... bid..... gaaahhh

okay my bank balance is definitely saying no, so there. argggh but it's a steal. arggghhghh this isn't good at all.


----------



## wannabelyn

is fed-ex the only shipping option that they have?


----------



## jadore23

fedex express is there only method and they dont ship out of the USA, oh and its to billing address only..you have to sign this credit card authorization form they fax to you before they do anything.


----------



## ReRe

Yes, they used Fedex for me too, but they actually did let me ship to my work address after I whined that I could never catch up with Fedex at home.  I told Eric at Woodbury when I spoke with him today that he was becoming a celebrity on our Purse Forum and of course he asked all about it.  Hopefully he will stop by and check us out.  My Dior Vintage FLowers Tote is supposed to be delivered Thursday.  Will post pictures.


----------



## MayDay

SAC DIOR en vente sur eBay.fr (Achat de l'objet 280090259722 - fin le 12-Mar-07 11:23:31 Paris)

Check out this beautiful saddle bag! It appears to be in amazing condition, too!


----------



## zerodross

MayDay said:


> SAC DIOR en vente sur eBay.fr (Achat de l'objet 280090259722 - fin le 12-Mar-07 11:23:31 Paris)
> 
> Check out this beautiful saddle bag! It appears to be in amazing condition, too!




it's gorgeous May! and it's something i can actually afford! unfortunately i can't read a word of french and i think the seller might only ship within france? grrrr!


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> it's gorgeous May! and it's something i can actually afford! unfortunately i can't read a word of french and i think the seller might only ship within france? grrrr!


 
I usually ask them (in English) if they can ship internationally, and you'd be wuite surprised! So many of them know English, and they usually say yes. 

I can read a bit of French, so I know that (according to the seller) the bag has been used once but is in excellent condition (aside from a beige mark on the front of the bag).


----------



## zerodross

MayDay said:


> I usually ask them (in English) if they can ship internationally, and you'd be wuite surprised! So many of them know English, and they usually say yes.
> 
> I can read a bit of French, so I know that (according to the seller) the bag has been used once but is in excellent condition (aside from a beige mark on the front of the bag).



have added it to my watch list. hehehe. i think i'm going to try to email the seller in english and ask nicely about shipping. 

i can't see any the beige mark on the bag though, should i be worried?


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> have added it to my watch list. hehehe. i think i'm going to try to email the seller in english and ask nicely about shipping.
> 
> i can't see any the beige mark on the bag though, should i be worried?


 
I can't really see it either, although MAYBE she's referring to the very faint discoloration on the flap directly above the right-most leather accessory on the saddle (the saddle has two of these leather tabs...one attached to a D and the other - the one i'm referring to - that isn't attached to a D).


----------



## zerodross

^ ah that's good to know. i'm now so paranoid about stains/etc when buying on ebay after the trotter romantique hassle.


----------



## southamptonkity

zerodross said:


> unfortunately i can't read a word of french and i think the seller might only ship within france? grrrr!



I will find out for you 
  

mais je parle français très bien. Laissez-moi demander où elle expédiera le sac.


----------



## maryg1

MayDay said:


> SAC DIOR en vente sur eBay.fr (Achat de l'objet 280090259722 - fin le 12-Mar-07 11:23:31 Paris)
> 
> Check out this beautiful saddle bag! It appears to be in amazing condition, too!


I had seen it, it so gorgeous! I'm afraid the price will go up, as it seems there are many people out there interested in it. Hope you win the auction, good luck!


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

Hm not too much left...I called all the outlets today and here is the info I got

Desert Hills *ONLY* has 
-Lolita (the wedges without the flowers) in Orange and Green $47.50
-Trotter Romantique heels in Sizes 9-10 (I scored the last pair of 8s for my aunt ) $65.00

Orlando...not sure about _entire_ stock but this is what they *do* have
-Dior Detective Mules in Red, Size 7+ other sizes I'm not sure of $62.50
-Lolita wedge in orange and green $47.50
-Orange flats in 6

Woodbury. again not sure of entire stock but they did have the following
-no Trotter left
-Ballet Croc Shoes in 6+others
-orange flats in 6+others
-Dior Detective mules in size 9 and up

I didn't get any shoes and I will probably never be able to afford Dior shoes ever again! But I hope that helps!


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

woops I meant Diorlita! :shame:


----------



## Sunnydqt

wow...I can't believe how fast they are going. When I spoke to Eric last Sunday they definitely had more than that!


----------



## ReRe

Vintage Flowers Tote came today, I love it.  Can't wait to take pictures, will post this weekend.


----------



## zerodross

southamptonkity said:


> I will find out for you
> 
> 
> mais je parle français très bien. Laissez-moi demander où elle expédiera le sac.



heh thanks so much southamptonkity! 
i vaguely can decipher in your statement about you speak french very well, and uhm... le sac = bag. HAH, there goes all my effort in my beginner french for a month. ush:


----------



## nataliam1976

blah mistake sorry!


----------



## jadore23

wow..do you have pics of anything?
what do the trotter romantique heels look like?



sexxiliciousgrl said:


> Hm not too much left...I called all the outlets today and here is the info I got
> 
> Desert Hills *ONLY* has
> -Lolita (the wedges without the flowers) in Orange and Green $47.50
> -Trotter Romantique heels in Sizes 9-10 (I scored the last pair of 8s for my aunt ) $65.00
> 
> Orlando...not sure about _entire_ stock but this is what they *do* have
> -Dior Detective Mules in Red, Size 7+ other sizes I'm not sure of $62.50
> -Lolita wedge in orange and green $47.50
> -Orange flats in 6
> 
> Woodbury. again not sure of entire stock but they did have the following
> -no Trotter left
> -Ballet Croc Shoes in 6+others
> -orange flats in 6+others
> -Dior Detective mules in size 9 and up
> 
> I didn't get any shoes and I will probably never be able to afford Dior shoes ever again! But I hope that helps!


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

All the shoes are pictured in the photo a few posts earlier. The Trotter Romantique is the one with the blue flower on the bottom.


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

Palm Springs has no shoes left! haha the last three pairs got sold _right _when I was talking to them


----------



## MayDay

eBay.co.uk: 100% Authentic Dior Gaucho Tote Bag in Stone/Ivory (item 180094310631 end time 18-Mar-07 16:39:43 GMT)

Check this authentic white Gaucho tote out! The price is quite fair, too!!!


----------



## jadore23

wow..I recieved the wine colored croc ballet heels the other day....OMG amazing shoes..retail was $995, on sale for $125.00 so I had to call and order the lighter pink ones aswell...I also requested for pics of other items to be emailed to me.....I cant believe how cheap some of these items are, even in dept store you cant find shoes this cheap..let alone authentic alligator trim!


----------



## chanelcaviar

oh goodness i think i am going to cry, i can't beleive i missed out on $47.50 shoes..i love the diorlolita shoes.. but  doubt they'll still have the pink in a 6 
: (but i will call tomorrow anyways and i'll post if they say they have anyhting else


----------



## chanelcaviar

: ( just finished reading the past forums, nothing lef but green and orange ..


----------



## kimle888

MayDay,
Is this a small tote? the bag is 15.5 inches long, do you think it's too big. I'm 5' 2" and I don't whether it's too big or not. Also, on Diabro sell it for 1365 where this person bought it at around 1083. Is there a place in UK where they purchase this bag cheaper. On eluxury, it cost higher too. Thanks!


----------



## ReRe

Here is my Vintage Flowers tote from Woodbury ($550) and my Vintage FLowers Frame that I bought retail from Neiman's a couple of years ago.  Would love to find a matching wallet if anyone hears of one.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

my mommie-in-law bought these Diorlita for me while on vacation down here last week visiting us . I believe they were 40 plus tax. She also bought herself the blue bucket logo hat with red trim for 50 plus tax.


----------



## MayDay

kimle888 said:


> MayDay,
> Is this a small tote? the bag is 15.5 inches long, do you think it's too big. I'm 5' 2" and I don't whether it's too big or not. Also, on Diabro sell it for 1365 where this person bought it at around 1083. Is there a place in UK where they purchase this bag cheaper. On eluxury, it cost higher too. Thanks!


 
Hi Kimle888!

I think that since big bags are "in" right now, this bag isn't big at all. In fact, if you check Chloe's new fall07 bags, they are HUGE compared to the Gaucho. So I think it'd be perfect for you. Plus you get to put more stuff in it.

As for the price, Dior has drastically risen the price of many of their bags this past year. I'm not surprised that the seller got it for 825GBP, because this sounds like the price of it when it first came out. Actually, Dior discontinued this button-tote and the new zipper tote (which is more expensive) retails for 895GBP; so the price of 825 doesn't make me suspicious at all.

Dior bags are actually a bit more expensive in the US...at least the Dior SA at Holt Renfrew told me that. She said that because the bags have to be imported from overseas, Dior adds the handling costs to the price of the bag. So Eluxury's prices are not exact conversions of the European prices.

I hope this helps! Good luck with this auction!


----------



## Lots_of_bags

love the tote!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimle888

MayDay said:


> Hi Kimle888!
> 
> I think that since big bags are "in" right now, this bag isn't big at all. In fact, if you check Chloe's new fall07 bags, they are HUGE compared to the Gaucho. So I think it'd be perfect for you. Plus you get to put more stuff in it.
> 
> As for the price, Dior has drastically risen the price of many of their bags this past year. I'm not surprised that the seller got it for 825GBP, because this sounds like the price of it when it first came out. Actually, Dior discontinued this button-tote and the new zipper tote (which is more expensive) retails for 895GBP; so the price of 825 doesn't make me suspicious at all.
> 
> Dior bags are actually a bit more expensive in the US...at least the Dior SA at Holt Renfrew told me that. She said that because the bags have to be imported from overseas, Dior adds the handling costs to the price of the bag. So Eluxury's prices are not exact conversions of the European prices.
> 
> I hope this helps! Good luck with this auction!


 
Thanks MayDay for your response.
I think I have calculated the price wrong. I did place an inquiry on this bag and she was asking for 500BGP, is this a good price?


----------



## MayDay

kimle888 said:


> Thanks MayDay for your response.
> I think I have calculated the price wrong. I did place an inquiry on this bag and she was asking for 500BGP, is this a good price?


 
Hmmmm...500GBP is a lot more than I would pay for a used Dior Gaucho tote. Something closer to the starting bid price sounds a lot better. I mean, for 500GBP, you can get a brand new one on Diabro.net.


----------



## kimle888

MayDay said:


> Hmmmm...500GBP is a lot more than I would pay for a used Dior Gaucho tote. Something closer to the starting bid price sounds a lot better. I mean, for 500GBP, you can get a brand new one on Diabro.net.


 
I think so too, I do like the bag. I will watch them and see if I can get somewhere near the starting bid. Though, there seems to be alot of interest in this bag so I'm not I can get it. but if not, I can save some money for a few and get it on Diabro.net. Thanks!


----------



## MayDay

Although it's kinda expensive, the fact that it's so fun makes it worth it!

eBay Italia: INTROVABILE CINTURACOLLANA DIOR COUTURE LIMITED EDITION (oggetto 300087994801 scade il 15-Mar-07 11:00:19 CET)


----------



## zerodross

^^ i think justinleaddict was looking for this!


----------



## maryg1

MayDay said:


> Although it's kinda expensive, the fact that it's so fun makes it worth it!
> 
> eBay Italia: INTROVABILE CINTURACOLLANA DIOR COUTURE LIMITED EDITION (oggetto 300087994801 scade il 15-Mar-07 11:00:19 CET)


 
Not sure I could ever wear it!


----------



## Justinleaddict




----------



## MeriCherie

hi does anyone know about the outlet apparels?  are there any little black dresses and if so how much?
thx

shar


----------



## jeslyn

i just went to the desert hill outlet in CA, Cabazon, they have clothes for 70% off the outlet price, so it's really cheap. But I dont think I spotted any little black dress.


----------



## Bay

Is there any shoes left? If some1 are going to a Dior outlet, could they plz pm me?


----------



## echo_23

Does anyone know of any other authentic gauchos on ebay?  They all looked fake to me (except the white one previously mentioned).  I'd really like to find a green or burgundy one on the cheap but don't want to have to deal with returning fakes!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## MeriCherie

ooh post pictures of some cute clothing items!


----------



## zerodross

echo_23 said:


> Does anyone know of any other authentic gauchos on ebay?  They all looked fake to me (except the white one previously mentioned).  I'd really like to find a green or burgundy one on the cheap but don't want to have to deal with returning fakes!!  Thanks so much!



hi echo,

besides ebay, you can try diabro.net for gauchos that are cheaper than retail and are brand new and authentic. some PFers have purchased from diabro before and have attested to the authenticity of the bags. that said, of course it may be that ebay could still offer a better price, but if it's a little discount you're looking for and less hassle, then you might want to consider diabro.


----------



## MayDay

eBay: Christian Dior Gaucho Black Leather Saddle Handbag (item 260096696378 end time Mar-20-07 16:49:30 PDT)

I've personally purchased from edropoff express before (not a bag, but a Chanel perfume bottle) and they are amazing. And this Gaucho is (of course) authentic


----------



## maryg1

I think this one is real...if not, you can throw heavy stones in my direction!
eBay.co.uk: CHRISTIAN DIOR CLASSIC SADDLE BAG CREAM 100% AUTHEN (item 260095501555 end time 17-Mar-07 13:16:02 GMT)


----------



## zerodross

^ wow that is so creamy (hehe) maryg1!

eBay: Christian Dior Limited Edition VHTF Rare Saddle Bag (item 170091375760 end time Mar-21-07 07:48:30 PDT)
dior poison(?) saddle bag at $650. May! i think this would go so well with that punk dior scarf of yours! 

eBay: CHRISTIAN DIOR PURSE EVENING BAG*BLACK SATIN*RHINESTONE (item 290094275071 end time Mar-19-07 14:50:11 PDT)
lady dior satin small bag with rhinestones $199.99, this looks like something nat might like. 

eBay: Authentic Dior Pop Mini Pop Saddle Bag 100% Money Back (item 130090329582 end time Mar-21-07 16:24:43 PDT)
the poison (?) small saddle bag at $10 (reserve not met).


----------



## southamptonkity

zerodross said:


> eBay: Authentic Dior Pop Mini Pop Saddle Bag 100% Money Back (item 130090329582 end time Mar-21-07 16:24:43 PDT)
> the poison (?) small saddle bag at $10 (reserve not met).



ahhhhhhhhhhh        I go crazy for this print!!! ahhhhhahahaha!


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> ^ wow that is so creamy (hehe) maryg1!
> 
> eBay: Christian Dior Limited Edition VHTF Rare Saddle Bag (item 170091375760 end time Mar-21-07 07:48:30 PDT)
> dior poison(?) saddle bag at $650. May! i think this would go so well with that punk dior scarf of yours!
> 
> eBay: CHRISTIAN DIOR PURSE EVENING BAG*BLACK SATIN*RHINESTONE (item 290094275071 end time Mar-19-07 14:50:11 PDT)
> lady dior satin small bag with rhinestones $199.99, this looks like something nat might like. .


 
would have gotten it straight away but the handles i hate  ...


----------



## southamptonkity

zerodross said:


> eBay: Authentic Dior Pop Mini Pop Saddle Bag 100% Money Back (item 130090329582 end time Mar-21-07 16:24:43 PDT)
> the poison (?) small saddle bag at $10 (reserve not met).



I emailed the seller:
 Response from cali_619
	cali_619( 9)
	Positive feedback:	100%
	Member since:	Sep-12-06
	Location:	CA, United States
	Registered on:	www.ebay.com

Item: Authentic Dior Pop Mini Pop Saddle Bag 100% Money Back (130090329582)
This message was sent while the listing was active.
cali_619 is the seller.

buy it now is 300. 
thanks


(*umm there is no buy it now so I think she means the reserve is $300*)


----------



## zerodross

eBay: Authentic Christian Dior Gambler Suede/Python Bag Med (item 110103667849 end time Mar-21-07 23:51:41 PDT)
red python and suede gambler. pricey but OMG!


----------



## HeyYou

no one is allowed to advertise here, no mentioning of eBay ID or auction. . . please go read the rules before posting again.


----------



## nataliam1976

HeyYou said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxx


 

you can NOT promote your own sales here on the Forum ...


----------



## Luva Pug

i cant believe how cheap people get bags and shoes for! Its brilliant! Anyone from england??? If so have you been to bicester village recently? What sort of stuff have they got in and are the prices so cheap in the uK like they are in the US? Im going with my bf soon so just wondering!? TIA!


----------



## Sunnydqt

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> my mommie-in-law bought these Diorlita for me while on vacation down here last week visiting us . I believe they were 40 plus tax. She also bought herself the blue bucket logo hat with red trim for 50 plus tax.


 
I got a pair of Diorlitas from woodbury commons for $45 but they didn't have a dustbag included  I love the shoes though. They are so comfortable.


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

I think it would be nice to have their direct phone numbers posted too...makes it easier 

Dior Cabazon
(951) 922-3603

Dior Orlando
(407) 239-0090

Dior Woodbury
(845) 928-4602

Anyone with new pictures?!


----------



## shoptfs

tnx for the nos., they will come in handy!


----------



## Abraxas247

Hello What if you dont live close to these outlet store just call them up and ask them what they have in stock and tell them to fax you the sale receipt and give them your credit card number??


----------



## sharbear508

MayDay said:


> eBay: DIOR MEDIUM WHITE DETECTIVE BAG 100% AUTHENTIC (item 280079382236 end time Feb-12-07 18:40:32 PST)
> 
> Check out our Sharbear's lovely Detective Bag!


 
Just saw this post - thanks for posting this MayDay!


----------



## zerodross

Abraxas247 said:


> Hello What if you dont live close to these outlet store just call them up and ask them what they have in stock and tell them to fax you the sale receipt and give them your credit card number??



hi abraxas,
yup just ring up the dior outlets and you can do a phone order/fax order. you have to live in the US though, as the outlets don't ship outside the US, just a little fyi.


----------



## fatefullotus

MayDay said:


> eBay: Christian Dior Gaucho Black Leather Saddle Handbag (item 260096696378 end time Mar-20-07 16:49:30 PDT)
> 
> I've personally purchased from edropoff express before (not a bag, but a Chanel perfume bottle) and they are amazing. And this Gaucho is (of course) authentic



MayDay -- you and your finds.  I'm sooooooo tempted!  My gaucho needs a companion!  I think it's been lonely for too long!  

ENABLER!


----------



## zerodross

eBay: DIOR "LATEST BLONDE" Handbag! NWOT! HOT! (item 260098182525 end time Mar-24-07 11:26:05 PDT)
latest blonde bag in black monogram, $199

eBay: 100% AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY DIOR PURSE BAG (item 230103506673 end time Mar-18-07 20:08:33 PDT)
alligator & suede (!) brown lady dior $699. the one thing that is confusing me is how the serial numbers on the card don't seem to match that of the interior tag's  but everything seems to be pointing towards it become authentic.


----------



## zerodross

eBay: Auth $780 CHRISTIAN DIOR D'Trick pink jacquard logo bag (item 170093399138 end time Mar-26-07 16:59:27 PDT)
pink/white d'trick at a great price (imo), $159 starting or $399 BIN. (perhaps if anyone is interested, they could submit an offer to the seller, if the BIN doesn't agree with you)

eBay: Authentic Christian Dior Very Cute pink/ white handbag (item 280095643721 end time Mar-24-07 18:30:00 PDT)
white/pink d'trick pochette at $99 starting. pretty cute.


----------



## momo43

sexxiliciousgrl said:


> I think it would be nice to have their direct phone numbers posted too...makes it easier
> 
> Dior Cabazon
> (951) 922-3603
> 
> Dior Orlando
> (407) 239-0090
> 
> Dior Woodbury
> (845) 928-4602
> 
> Anyone with new pictures?!





Actually, the cabazon dior outlet's # is 951-922-3606. I just called today. They just received some handbags from the Romantique trotter line - the one with the velvet ribbons!


----------



## Lainey

great thread! thanx for the info!


----------



## Sunnydqt

momo43 said:


> Actually, the cabazon dior outlet's # is 951-922-3606. I just called today. They just received some handbags from the Romantique trotter line - the one with the velvet ribbons!


 

ooooh...do you know what the prices were?


----------



## momo43

Sunnydqt said:


> ooooh...do you know what the prices were?



Sorry! I didn't have time. I was looking for something else. ush:


----------



## chanelcaviar

ohh... does anyone know which bags and prices??


----------



## love2travel

What time do the outlets usually open??  Im ready to call.


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

Around 10am. Let us know what you find out!   I think I have to give them a call later today too...they shipped me the wrong shoes! ush:


----------



## love2travel

I called the Orlando and Woodbury outlets.  I only inquired about the rasta items, wouldnt want those SA's to breakin a sweat now, eh?  

Woodbury has the rasta boston for $345.  They have a 'saddle style' bag with the zipper on top and a dangling D...Ive seen this style and didnt like it.  Also they have the rasta 'sport bag'.  She claimed she "didnt have the camera".   so no pics.


Orlando has the boston, messenger and the "very small" shoulder bag---probably the trotter.  They are sending me pics as we speak!!!

I'll call Cabazon later this afternoon.


----------



## love2travel

[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Hi ******,

Here are some pictures of our rasta bags. The prices are below.
Rasta bags 1 from left to right
$365.00
$345.00
$195.00
Rasta bags 2 from left to right
$290.00
$345.00

Let me know if you have any questions.
Thank you

Regards,Sachiyo Chappell
Christian Dior Orlando Outlet
407-239-0090


omg, they have the bag I want!!!  Even though they told me they didnt have it.  Its the reporter bag, but the orlando lady called it a messenger.  They have it at Orlando and Cabazon locations.  I was willing to settle for a boston, but now I dont have to!!  

The other bag is called a "double saddle", and its 365.  The tiny one is the trotter, and I guess the other one is the "sport bag". 


[/FONT]


----------



## downtownatlanta

zerodross said:


> eBay: DIOR "LATEST BLONDE" Handbag! NWOT! HOT! (item 260098182525 end time Mar-24-07 11:26:05 PDT)
> latest blonde bag in black monogram, $199
> 
> eBay: 100% AUTHENTIC CHRISTIAN DIOR LADY DIOR PURSE BAG (item 230103506673 end time Mar-18-07 20:08:33 PDT)
> alligator & suede (!) brown lady dior $699. the one thing that is confusing me is how the serial numbers on the card don't seem to match that of the interior tag's  but everything seems to be pointing towards it become authentic.


 
So are we saying that the Latest Blonde is a yes or a no?  When I posted it on the authenticate this thread, I thought it got shot down as a fake.  I'll go back and read again.  I'd love for it it be genuine.


----------



## ViV04

hi girls!
how do i order something from them if i like something? if by fax or phone is it save? and if i request pics from them and i don't like anything will they be mad? or wouldn't send me any pics next time? how often do you girls call them?


----------



## shoptfs

TNX FOR THE INFO love2travel, do u know how much to ship these items?


----------



## love2travel

^Yeah!  The shipping is $20 Fedex.


----------



## blu^tulip

zerodross said:


> eBay: Auth $780 CHRISTIAN DIOR D'Trick pink jacquard logo bag (item 170093399138 end time Mar-26-07 16:59:27 PDT)
> pink/white d'trick at a great price (imo), $159 starting or $399 BIN. (perhaps if anyone is interested, they could submit an offer to the seller, if the BIN doesn't agree with you)
> 
> eBay: Authentic Christian Dior Very Cute pink/ white handbag (item 280095643721 end time Mar-24-07 18:30:00 PDT)
> white/pink d'trick pochette at $99 starting. pretty cute.


 
Indeed very cute. I have my eyes on them. Thanks for posting.. good to be back again. My internet's been down.


----------



## zerodross

downtownatlanta said:


> So are we saying that the Latest Blonde is a yes or a no?  When I posted it on the authenticate this thread, I thought it got shot down as a fake.  I'll go back and read again.  I'd love for it it be genuine.




as far as i can tell, based on the interior tag, it does look authentic to me. but i could be wrong (i mistook a dior girly bag for a fake when it was the real deal). best to ensure other PFers agree on the authenticity.


----------



## zerodross

blu^tulip said:


> Indeed very cute. I have my eyes on them. Thanks for posting.. good to be back again. My internet's been down.




welcome back shue! was wondering where you were! you and chrystalline both disappeared and i thought you girls switched over to the other subforums or some what. i think we've "lost" chrystalline to the gucci side.


----------



## nataliam1976

blu^tulip said:


> Indeed very cute. I have my eyes on them. Thanks for posting.. good to be back again. My internet's been down.


 

welcome back blu !  we should write a complaint to your internet provider thay shouldnt have kept u without net so long ! in fact they shouldnt have kept u without it at all !!


----------



## jeslyn

Sunnydqt said:


> ooooh...do you know what the prices were?




I just called the outlet .. It's between $390 to $475.
SAs say they have about 12 of them.  Both the flaps and zipped tote in beige or brown.


----------



## blu^tulip

zerodross said:


> welcome back shue! was wondering where you were! you and chrystalline both disappeared and i thought you girls switched over to the other subforums or some what. i think we've "lost" chrystalline to the gucci side.


 


nataliam1976 said:


> welcome back blu !  we should write a complaint to your internet provider thay shouldnt have kept u without net so long ! in fact they shouldnt have kept u without it at all !!


 
Thanks girls!  It felt like the wait was endless, good to be back and with the company of you lovely girls.


----------



## Sunnydqt

jeslyn said:


> I just called the outlet .. It's between $390 to $475.
> SAs say they have about 12 of them. Both the flaps and zipped tote in beige or brown.


 
Thanks jeslyn! I love the beige one and I've been thinking about getting it for the longest time. I'm going to have to call now!


----------



## zerodross

now all we need is for May to get back to the board too and we can have a party!

in other news, 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHRIS...097148355QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
dior vintage flowers frame bag for $649.99


----------



## gsquared

i'm soooooo jealous! i can't believe you can get dior shoes for as little as $45! My next trip will be to Woodbury for sure!


----------



## love2travel

^^I know!!  If I'd known there was a Dior outlet in ORLANDO, I wouldve ween a LONG time ago.


----------



## joeyjimmy

Here are pictures of the Trotter Romantique outlet bags.  I can't remember all the prices. The large and medium zip  bags are $475 and I think the large brown flap bag is $415. 

I'm getting the large zip tote- it's 14 X9. I think the medium boston was 11 x 7


----------



## sadhunni

joeyjimmy said:


> Here are pictures of the Trotter Romantique outlet bags. I can't remember all the prices. The large and medium zip bags are $475 and I think the large brown flap bag is $415.
> 
> I'm getting the large zip tote- it's 14 X9. I think the medium boston was 11 x 7


 
which outlet is this?


----------



## love2travel

I like the large brown flap too, good choice!

Of course I like the biggest one in the last pic, bigger IS better.


----------



## ViV04

can i return it to them if i don't like it?


----------



## jeslyn

ViV04 said:


> can i return it to them if i don't like it?



outlet doesnt accpet returns, it's all final sale for dior outlet.


----------



## cisforcoco

how much is the bag on the left?


----------



## ViV04

cisforcoco said:


> how much is the bag on the left?





only $475!!!!


----------



## cisforcoco

thanks, do you know the measurements?
which outlet is this..woodburry?

I like it, I think it would be a good laptop/book bag


----------



## joeyjimmy

It's the Orlando outlet, and Jessica's been helping me. She's so sweet!


----------



## joeyjimmy

cisforcoco said:


> thanks, do you know the measurements?
> which outlet is this..woodburry?
> 
> I like it, I think it would be a good laptop/book bag


 
It was 14 wide by 9 high. The SA said that it fit over her shoulder well. The straps are leather with velvet over it. 

Woodbury said their internet is down and can't send pictures. Jessica in Orlando been so helpful!


----------



## Wild_Rose

i love them all!!!


----------



## cisforcoco

their Inet is down? darn!! they have my info on file at that store and I sooo dont want to call orlando and do the entire fax cc autho over again...blah. I dont want to call woodburry either in fear of them sending me the wrong bag HAHAH. I emailed my SA at woodburry last night, hopefully the net is up and she can confirm if they have it. Do you gals know if the largest tote comes in the lighter color? how does the flower hold up? I want to use it as a book bag, do you think it would withstand me being careless with it? thanks


----------



## joeyjimmy

Jessica at Orlando told me that all the stores share that information, so your information should be there. For some reason she could not find my info. I had to fax my stuff over. I don't think that the largest tote came in the lighter color.


----------



## joeyjimmy

The SA at Orlando told me they have matching wallets! I got the long wallet (the bigger one of course!). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Here are pictures of the matching wallets that go with that collection. They are both $190.00. The coin purse is $90.00, the cellphone holder is $100.00 and the belt is $230.00 but it has an additional 50% off.


----------



## joeyjimmy

Here is the cell phone holder.


----------



## ViV04

is it safe purchasing through fax? anyone done it?


----------



## love2travel

the woodbury sa told me they didnt have the camera.  So I dont believe that bull about the internet being down. lol

If you're looking for something like a bookbag, I suggest a tote.  Those handbags arent gonna hold up with real textbooks, unless you only carry notebooks to class.


----------



## jeslyn

ViV04 said:


> is it safe purchasing through fax? anyone done it?


 
I just did that a couple of mins ago and my belt is on its way to me tomorrow   It's pretty easy.


----------



## princesslisa

how much is the bag on the bottom

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=149559&d=1174771312


----------



## nataliam1976

Guys ur gonna think im crazy but i just had a heart attack  that mini beige trotter - i have been looking for it for months !!!!  i lost all hope !!!!  i m begging any good soul that lives in US to help me out ! i would paypal you the money and pls pls pls buy that bag for me ! i cant live without her ! will cover all the other costs !!!! pls somebody make my dream come true !!!


----------



## diamond_lover

are these bags also $475? and do you know the proper name for them? thanks!

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=149557&d=1174771312


----------



## cisforcoco

haha thats funny, woodburry does have a camera. I think alot of people who are not serious about buying call and pester themf or pics and so they quit. But, I have bought 5-6 things in the last month from them so they have sent me 10-15 pics of items grouped together to look at. I will call my SA tommorrow and see.


----------



## pinknyanko

joeyjimmy said:


> Here are pictures of the Trotter Romantique outlet bags.  I can't remember all the prices. The large and medium zip  bags are $475 and I think the large brown flap bag is $415.
> 
> I'm getting the large zip tote- it's 14 X9. I think the medium boston was 11 x 7




wow! what are  the names of the bag?  im  sorry im not big on dior but  i like these bags! 

just from my common sense i guess    the large  one in the attachment #1 is 'large zip tote' and the sort   of barrel shaped  on in attachment #2 is the boston bag? what about those ones with the flap? flap satchel or  something? i really want one someone help me buy my 1st dior   bag lol


----------



## joeyjimmy

diamond_lover said:


> are these bags also $475? and do you know the proper name for them? thanks!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=149557&d=1174771312


 
The 2 larger zip bags are $475. Sorry, I don't know the name, but I think that the SA referred to them as the medium zip tote.


----------



## joeyjimmy

pinknyanko said:


> wow! what are the names of the bag? im sorry im not big on dior but i like these bags!
> 
> just from my common sense i guess the large one in the attachment #1 is 'large zip tote' and the sort of barrel shaped on in attachment #2 is the boston bag? what about those ones with the flap? flap satchel or something? i really want one someone help me buy my 1st dior bag lol


 
Actuallly attachment #4 is the large zip tote and attachment #3 is the boston bag. The bag in #2 is the mini boston (or something like that) 

I believe the flap bags are just called the trotter romantique flap bags- they have small and medium in the lighter beige color and the small and large in the brown. 

If Jessica is there, she may still have the pictures saved on the computer, since I told her that I would be sharing this information with my purse forum friends.


----------



## pinknyanko

joeyjimmy said:


> Actuallly attachment #4 is the large zip tote and attachment #3 is the boston bag. The bag in #2 is the mini boston (or something like that)
> 
> I believe the flap bags are just called the trotter romantique flap bags- they have small and medium in the lighter beige color and the small and large in the brown.
> 
> If Jessica is there, she may still have the pictures saved on the computer, since I told her that I would be sharing this information with my purse forum friends.



thank you! ^_^ i look forward to my first dior. i have been wanting one (but cant afford to buy it at the regular store!)


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/SADDLE-UP-Auth-...103070120QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
pretty cute denim saddle with embroidery details & sequins for $599 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/1275-Christian-...108344858QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
coral red lady dior tote (it looks fabulous for everyday use!) at $599 starting

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-C...ryZ45259QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
red latest blonde shoulder bag for $350 BIN. i think it's an absolute steal and imagine pairing it with the red latest blonde heels that luxury-shops has, i reckon it's TDF!


----------



## love2travel

cisforcoco said:


> haha thats funny, woodburry does have a camera. I think alot of people who are not serious about buying call and pester themf or pics and so they quit. But, I have bought 5-6 things in the last month from them so they have sent me 10-15 pics of items grouped together to look at. I will call my SA tommorrow and see.


 

Yeah, its obvious they were lying. lol


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...098462960QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
trotter romantique flap bag (looks like a medium) in brown for $199 starting. someone grab it, it's a fantastic deal, imo!


----------



## ReRe

I've purchased from them they are very reputable and sent me a mint condition bag--no seconds there.


----------



## cmd28

Are the flowers removable? I love these bags! Not a huge fan of the flowers though .. but I think I can accept it for that price!!! 

Has anyone seen these trotter collections at the Cabazon outlet?


----------



## cmd28

Also, does anyone know the size of the Trotter Romantique Small Boston bag?


----------



## hodinata

Hi, I'm looking for the dior lovely tote bag in pink as a present to my younger sister. I don't know any other places beside neimanmarcuss.com which sell this bag. Do you guys know if there is any in one of the outlet. Thanks.


----------



## jeslyn

hodinata said:


> Hi, I'm looking for the dior lovely tote bag in pink as a present to my younger sister. I don't know any other places beside neimanmarcuss.com which sell this bag. Do you guys know if there is any in one of the outlet. Thanks.


 

That is a new style of dior purse, it's not going to be avalible in the outlet at least for a season or 2 since outlet only has the older styles and definately not the so called IT bags


----------



## jeslyn

cmd28 said:


> Are the flowers removable? I love these bags! Not a huge fan of the flowers though .. but I think I can accept it for that price!!!
> 
> Has anyone seen these trotter collections at the Cabazon outlet?


 
These trotter collections is avaliable at the Cabazon outlet. They have a lot of them, last I heard from the SA. All 12 designs in both beige and brown. I have attached the pictures that my SA sent to me last week. hope they still have all of them

The flowers are removable if you are determined, I have seen someone who removed the flower before, not sure how hard it is though.


----------



## suky_w

i didn't know we can call and place an order from the outlet until i read this thread.
i called the one at desert hill yesterday and asked the SA to send me picture of the wallet they carry.  I received her email first thing this morning.  i saw the detective wallet on the picture and i was in love of it...except i am not a big fan of red wallet.  so i emailed the SA and asked if they carry other color.  she replied me back with a picture of all 5 colors of the detective wallet   i was so please to know that...after 2 hrs of thinking between the pearl white and black, i called and placed an order of the black one.  i can't believe i got this wallet for only $240.


----------



## jeslyn

more pics


----------



## jeslyn

I think that's about it for the romantique trotter series for desert hill, the price is reflected too 

And also lady dior is on sale at the orlando outlet in pink leather about $395 and up I think, I didnt ask for pics for them since I already have lady diors.


----------



## cisforcoco

what does lady dior look like?


----------



## jeslyn

cisforcoco said:


> what does lady dior look like?


http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/faves-of-my-dior-collection-pictures-my-babes-103952.html

the blue one in the back is a lady dior and if you look through the posts in dior forum, there's quiet a few of lady dior


----------



## bluekit

jeslyn said:


> more pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRM rectangular $390.JPG (152.1 KB, 1 views)


 
omg! Do you know the official name for this? I think I'm going to faint!  

Any jewelry on sale too?


----------



## cmd28

Thanks Jeslyn for posting the pics! Very helpful. In your 2nd attachment of the flap bags ... Is it a pic of the Medium & Small flap bags? 

I called around for the Medium flap bag in beige, Cabazon only had 1 left, Orlando sold out, NY sold out .. I think NY had one left in brown. The medium boston bags were practically sold out too.


----------



## wannabelyn

i love the romantique i'm juts dying of envy at the price!


----------



## hodinata

Thx for the info. I want the pink one and it's out of stock in neimanmarcus.  So does anyone knows where can I buy this bag? 



hodinata said:


> Hi, I'm looking for the dior lovely tote bag in pink as a present to my younger sister. I don't know any other places beside neimanmarcuss.com which sell this bag. Do you guys know if there is any in one of the outlet. Thanks.


----------



## jeslyn

try dior boutique or Bloomingdales ( they have a dior section for their San Fran store and I seen that style there)


----------



## cisforcoco

Im on the fence about the largest darker tote..I want to use it as a book  bag.


----------



## pinknyanko

cmd28 said:


> Thanks Jeslyn for posting the pics! Very helpful. In your 2nd attachment of the flap bags ... Is it a pic of the Medium & Small flap bags?
> 
> I called around for the Medium flap bag in beige, Cabazon only had 1 left, Orlando sold out, NY sold out .. I think NY had one left in brown. The medium boston bags were practically sold out too.



yup. orlando is sold out of small boston in brown ($395). i think sold out of medium boston ($435)in brown too. not sure of the rest. maybe cabazon still has some


----------



## bebegirly

hi i am new here.  nice to meet you all   wonder what else is on sale in outlet other than the trotter romantique?  anyone has anymore pictures or info?  I am interested in both handbag and wallet.  Thanks!


----------



## Lots_of_bags

i only to orlando in july cant wait to go to dior outlet!!!!!!! i want everyone of those bags!!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Question:

Anything left in the vintage flowers or Boston girly line?? I'm in love with those lines as they're so pretty and feminine! Anyone has pics, PLEASE post them along with the prices.... PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Justinleaddict

Dior queen mums, size 11

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AUTH-DIOR-B...099187613QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ReRe

Call around, I just got the Dior Vintage Flower tote at Woodbury outlet, and the SAs will call other stores to check for you.  Unbelievable prices!


----------



## ReRe

suky_w said:


> i didn't know we can call and place an order from the outlet until i read this thread.
> i called the one at desert hill yesterday and asked the SA to send me picture of the wallet they carry. I received her email first thing this morning. i saw the detective wallet on the picture and i was in love of it...except i am not a big fan of red wallet. so i emailed the SA and asked if they carry other color. she replied me back with a picture of all 5 colors of the detective wallet  i was so please to know that...after 2 hrs of thinking between the pearl white and black, i called and placed an order of the black one. i can't believe i got this wallet for only $240.


I have the red detective bag, so probably wouldn't mind that red detective wallet.  I just can't believe how expensive wallets are--what is the original retail if the discounted price is $240.


----------



## suky_w

hi ReRe...i don't know the original price of this wallet...anyone has any idea about that? do u remember which season were they? For those of u who are looking for wallet, the store at palm spring has other wallets which cost for 190...


----------



## suky_w

hi ReRe...i don't know the original price of this wallet...anyone has any idea about that? do u remember which season were they?  For those of u who are looking for wallet, the store at palm spring has other wallets which cost for 190...


----------



## kimle888

I called the Orlando outlet looking for the lady dior purses, but these are not what I've been looking for but just want to post here if you gals want any of these any item. I called and spoke with Peter. I believe the red and the teal are 40% off.


----------



## diamond_lover

do you know what the prices are by any chance on the lady dior red tote?


----------



## diamond_lover

Jeslyn- thanks for the pics, prices and info! i just ordered the medium zip bag in beige from cabazon and they didnt even need me to send a fax of my credit card (thank gosh since i dont have a fax). also the guy i spoke to was SO SWEET, nice and funny! cant wait =)


----------



## Lots_of_bags

whats the price on this?


----------



## kimle888

I think these are the spring bags and they're 40% off. You can double check with Peter at the store. When I talk to him on the phone, he said the price of the bag is seven hundred something and 40% of that which comes out to be around $400 something. Sorry for the unclear info.


----------



## theglamorous

I would love to go to a dior outlet store.


----------



## AudreyII

theglamorous said:


> I would love to go to a dior outlet store.


 
me too, wish there was one in the UK. They should have an online shopping version, i'm sure they would sell tons more...


----------



## shoptfs

theglamorous said:


> I would love to go to a dior outlet store.


 
me too!!


----------



## jeslyn

diamond_lover said:


> Jeslyn- thanks for the pics, prices and info! i just ordered the medium zip bag in beige from cabazon and they didnt even need me to send a fax of my credit card (thank gosh since i dont have a fax). also the guy i spoke to was SO SWEET, nice and funny! cant wait =)


 
You are most welcome. I think you might be speaking to the manager there then =) He sometimes let customer order without faxing the credit card. He's a real nice guy. He let me order on the phone a few years ago when no outlet allowed shipping yet. He's a real doll.

Also, I think if you call Orlando, they also dont ask for fax of CC. I have never shopped with them before so I am not sure if that's their store policy or I was just lucky?


----------



## jeslyn

AudreyII said:


> me too, wish there was one in the UK. They should have an online shopping version, i'm sure they would sell tons more...


 
ITA, but I guess they dont want to compete with the boutiques sales since that's their major profit comes from.


----------



## love2travel

Thanks Kimle.  I do like the turquoise one, mainly because its my fav color.  The first one, not the tote or square one.  Im not gonna buy one though.  I want to go there in-person and get one bag and three pairs of shoes.   :devil:


----------



## pretty1983

Amazing, me likey!!


----------



## pretty1983

Amazing, me likey!!


----------



## diamond_lover

question: if you order a bag from the california outlet, would they charge you tax? because i am in NY and i am looking at my statement and theres tax.... so i dont know if theyre just shipping it from the NY outlet


----------



## jeslyn

now outlet charge you your state tax regardless of which outlet they send you from. CA tax  is 8.25%. I dont know about NY


----------



## cmd28

I ordered the flap bag from the cabazon outlet, and I live in Seattle. They did not charge me tax because we don't have a dior boutique or outlet here. I paid $390+$20 shipping, $410 total. NY has a Dior store there which is why you were charged tax.


----------



## blu^tulip

zerodross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...098462960QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> trotter romantique flap bag (looks like a medium) in brown for $199 starting. someone grab it, it's a fantastic deal, imo!


 
Oh coolies, it's the leather strap one too. But the seller's photos makes the bag look 'pooey'


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...099396316QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
vintage flowers frame bag at $99 starting (reserve not met)


----------



## love2travel

cmd28 said:


> I ordered the flap bag from the cabazon outlet, and I live in Seattle. *They did not charge me tax because we don't have a dior boutique or outlet here. *I paid $390+$20 shipping, $410 total. NY has a Dior store there which is why you were charged tax.


 

Umm, that has nothing to do with it.  We dont have a Dior boutique in my state either.  

They charge the sales tax from YOUR state.


----------



## cmd28

Just as you would buy something online where the store is out of state, they can't charge you tax. When I ordered the Dior bag they had to find out if WA State had a Saks, Neiman Marcus, or any other store that sold Dior - that's the only way they could charge you tax. FYI.


----------



## downtownatlanta

Yeah, I kind of agree that it doesn't matter if there is a store or not.  Depends on what your state tax laws are on whether or not you are charged tax.  As you know, some Ebay auctioneers are starting to charge tax too because the gov't is eventually going to have to figure that one out and crack down on sellers in order to get some the huge amount of revenue that we are currently missing out on.  And technically, if you are buying online, there is no "store", just a network in alot of cases.  Maybe they need to know what city/state so they can determine where shipments will be coming from.


----------



## downtownatlanta

zerodross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...099396316QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> vintage flowers frame bag at $99 starting (reserve not met)


 

Gosh this bag is glorious.


----------



## luvtoshop

all the romantique bags are so cute!  does anyone know if cabazon outlet has all of them....or some of them are sold out?


----------



## luvtoshop

they sold out the Romantique beige medium flap in the US


----------



## AudreyII

I've just discovered we do have a Dior outlet in the UK. It's in Bicester Village. Has anyone been there? Are the SAs as accomodating as they seem to be in the US - sending photos and posting bags if bought over the phone??


----------



## Justinleaddict

i'v been looking around for  Chris 47 watch   (wanna get it w/ b-day money) so if anyone sees any new ones pop up on ebay plz post here!  So far i have seen a baby blue one and a black leather one..


----------



## suky_w

luvtoshop - i don't know if they have the bag there.  i requested picture of the wallet they carry at cabazon outlet and they do have the romantique wallets.  hope u will find it =D


----------



## MayDay

Hey everyone!

Check this out:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=015&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=250100125756&rd=1&rd=1

This is an AUTHENTIC Dior detective made from crocodile!!!!!! Except I bet the reserve is ridiculously high (even at 1/2 price I can't afford this!).


----------



## MayDay

Justinleaddict said:


> i'v been looking around for Chris 47 watch  (wanna get it w/ b-day money) so if anyone sees any new ones pop up on ebay plz post here!  So far i have seen a baby blue one and a black leather one..


 

Hi Justinleaddict!

I found 2 on Ebay so far (from AuctionDrop) and they're authentic except in mediocre condition. I've seen mint condition ones sell for less. 

I'll post more as soon as I find more listings!


----------



## maryg1

Saddle bag
http://cgi.ebay.fr/bag-sac-saddle-s...107650775QQcategoryZ93423QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and matching wallet
http://cgi.ebay.fr/wallet-portefeui...107648912QQcategoryZ64111QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lv_addicted

I'm looking for a boston bag, any rasta item or any
girly item...Please let me know if you find them!!


----------



## Dimple

Does the outlet provide receipts? Im located in Australia and was thinking of getting a bag through a forwarding service as they dont ship outside the US

I was after the brown Romantique but thats sold out...?


----------



## cisforcoco

^yes, they send the reciept and they also send via fedex only with signature delivery.


----------



## brtracy

If anybody see an authentic Gaucho bag, please let me know...thanks =)


----------



## MayDay

brtracy said:


> If anybody see an authentic Gaucho bag, please let me know...thanks =)


 
Hi Brtracy!

Here are some auctions for authentic Gaucho bags with good prices:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...097146618QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...099408548QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...100401317QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
[/URL] (this one is very expensive)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-AUTHENTIC-...097317706QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem (this one needs cleaning with baby wipes)


----------



## brtracy

WOW... Thank you very much MAY!!!!  I am watching all of them.. hehe... I really like the white/cream color one.. 
Thanks again~!!!


----------



## love2travel

There's a blue/white logo diorissima boston on Bluefly for $520 (not a great deal considering original price was $650 I think, or less even).  

I dont have a Dior boutique in my area.  Is the blue/white logo stuff still being produced??  Or have they stopped making it. 

ATLdowntown, what happened with that red vintage logo bag, did you get it???


----------



## love2travel

lv_addicted said:


> I'm looking for a boston bag, any rasta item or any
> girly item...Please let me know if you find them!!


 

You need to be in the outlet thread!!  See my posts, the outlets have Dior rasta right now...there are pics posted (emailed from the boutique), and you can do a charge send. I ordered a rasta reporter.   They have the boston too, and some other styles.


----------



## nataliam1976

brtracy said:


> WOW... Thank you very much MAY!!!! I am watching all of them.. hehe... I really like the white/cream color one..
> Thanks again~!!!


 

brtracy good luck on getting the gaucho of your dreams !  the cream colour one is absolutely fantastic  ( saying that as a biased owner of one  )


----------



## love2travel

why they called these 'trotter' sandals is beyond me  

but I think they're adorable. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chic_chick

MayDay said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=250100125756&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> This is an AUTHENTIC Dior detective made from crocodile!!!!!! Except I bet the reserve is ridiculously high (even at 1/2 price I can't afford this!).



 it's beautiful..   i can't afford for a 1/4 of the price!


----------



## zerodross

love2travel said:


> why they called these 'trotter' sandals is beyond me
> 
> but I think they're adorable.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem



hee hee,
it's because they're from the "trotter romantique" line 
without the "romantique" bit, it does sound pretty funny if they were in reference to shoes. TROTTERS!


----------



## love2travel

^Oh okay, hehe.  If they were half the price, Id get them.  And Dior shoes I usually wear 39-39.5 even though Im an 38.5, so you never know if the shoes are gonna fit.   (unless you try them on)


----------



## brtracy

nataliam1976 said:


> brtracy good luck on getting the gaucho of your dreams !  the cream colour one is absolutely fantastic  ( saying that as a biased owner of one  )


 
Thank you Nataliam... I really really want a cream gaucho.. they look soooo pretty...


----------



## nataliam1976

love2travel said:


> why they called these 'trotter' sandals is beyond me
> 
> but I think they're adorable.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63889QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


 
the flowers on the shoes are exactly the same as the ones on brown trotter bags... i`d say with dior u should buy a half size bigger than u usually wear - works for me !


----------



## nataliam1976

love2travel did u mention something about half price ? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-D...10307QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-D...10335QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## love2travel

nataliam1976 said:


> love2travel did u mention something about half price ?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-D...10307QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-D...10335QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


 



Oooh


----------



## southamptonkity

I was just in orlando, and they have a ton of rasta bags, and shoes galore on sale, 50% off certain ones.. sry i didnt take any pictures, but give them a call.  they had a few girlie bags as well


----------



## pinknyanko

southamptonkity said:


> I was just in orlando, and they have a ton of rasta bags, and shoes galore on sale, 50% off certain ones.. sry i didnt take any pictures, but give them a call.  they had a few girlie bags as well




the pink girlie bags? i wonder which ones`~


----------



## southamptonkity

pinknyanko said:


> the pink girlie bags? i wonder which ones`~



yes pink!!  they had like 4!  (i dunno if they had more in the back- but there was a whole display) tons of wallets too (and a couple mini saddle thingies)


----------



## southamptonkity

oh i keep remembering more..
50% off straw bags
annnnnd i did see a leopard print saddle too!


----------



## love2travel

southamptonkity said:


> annnnnd i did see a *leopard print saddle* too!


 

Oooh, this sounds interesting.


----------



## love2travel

^^^I got the seller down to $135.


----------



## nataliam1976

love2travel said:


> ^^^I got the seller down to $135.


 

with the shoes???? tell him if gives me same price will buy a pair off him straight away   and ask for a further reduction cos u found him a buyer lol


----------



## love2travel

nataliam1976 said:


> with the shoes???? tell him if gives me same price will buy a pair off him straight away   *and ask for a further reduction cos u found him a buyer lol*


 
r u serious? lol  my cahones arent that big.  what size do you wear??  I had put in a best offer of $99, then he counteroffered with the $135.  shipping is $12.99.


----------



## Ceremony3

I just called the cabazon outlet inquiring about the brown medium romantique w/ flap at $415.  Their down to their last four.  The lady Denise I spoke to said they don't do holds when their is so few left.  But she spoke to the manager and agreed to put the bag on hold for me till Thursday.  Yes, there is no need for a fax either, they even suggested to make a credit card payment over the phone if I wanted to and they'll ship me the bag.  Im so excited =).


----------



## love2travel

nataliam1976 said:


> *the flowers on the shoes are exactly the same as the ones on brown trotter bags...* i`d say with dior u should buy a half size bigger than u usually wear - works for me !


 


How ironic, someone posted those bags last week, they are at the outlets.  A few people were asking how to detach the flowers, and I wasnt fond of them myself.  But now that Im getting the shoes, I may just have to get a bag too.   


the upper-left one is nice size http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=149559&d=1174771312

I actually liked the large one too, or this one http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=149557&d=1174771312


----------



## pinknyanko

Ceremony3 said:


> I just called the cabazon outlet inquiring about the brown medium romantique w/ flap at $415.  Their down to their last four.  The lady Denise I spoke to said they don't do holds when their is so few left.  But she spoke to the manager and agreed to put the bag on hold for me till Thursday.  Yes, there is no need for a fax either, they even suggested to make a credit card payment over the phone if I wanted to and they'll ship me the bag.  Im so excited =).



415 is for the large. medium's price is 395 =)


----------



## Ceremony3

oo, i thought it was the medium.. or so i assumed it in the photo.  i told the lady to run the description and price by me again .. so i guess it's the large. Even better!


----------



## nataliam1976

love2travel said:


> r u serious? lol my cahones arent that big. what size do you wear?? I had put in a best offer of $99, then he counteroffered with the $135. shipping is $12.99.


 

i think somebody else will be sending him a best offer verry verry soon  ...not getting the bag though not very keen on that brown...plus already bought the beige !


----------



## love2travel

^yeah, Im not fond of the silver rings...esp. on the dk brown.  they look nicer on the beige though.  I'll pass, beside these shoes go with anything.


----------



## cmd28

Does anyone here have the large flap bag? I'm curious to see the size diff (med vs large)


----------



## pinknyanko

i have the medium flap.... but only pictured in group with small/medium bostons. it's in my thread titled ':d' (w/o appostophe)


----------



## purly

southamptonkity said:


> I was just in orlando, and they have a ton of rasta bags, and shoes galore on sale, 50% off certain ones.. sry i didnt take any pictures, but give them a call.  they had a few girlie bags as well



oooh what shoes were on sale?


----------



## ReRe

lv_addicted said:


> I'm looking for a boston bag, any rasta item or any
> girly item...Please let me know if you find them!!


I've read Dior outlet threads on TPF and they indicate there are alot of Rasta items--please search on those.  I remember pictures too.


----------



## ReRe

lv_addicted said:


> I'm looking for a boston bag, any rasta item or any
> girly item...Please let me know if you find them!!


I've read Dior outlet threads on TPF and they indicate there are alot of Rasta items--please search on those. I remember pictures too.


----------



## Ceremony3

Does anyone know the exact measurements to the Large Romantique flap trotter bag??  I just saw the medium in a photo w/ someone holding it and it looked kind of small.  I put one on hold at the outlet and really don't want to drive 3 hours on a bag I probably won't like.  Im usually for big  bags.. but love the flap trotter style.  thanks in advance!


----------



## Cherry44

<a href="http://myglitterspace.com" target="_blank">
<img src="http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k264/myglitterspace/icon/smiley/2.gif" border="0" alt="Smiley Icons From Myglitterspace.com"></a>


----------



## MeriCherie

ceremony... how much is the trotter?

I NEED IT


----------



## lil_lisa

I'm sorry if I'm asking this in the wrong section, but I've been searching for ages and can't seem to find any recommended Dior sellers on eBay! Seen some for shoes, but not handbags, anyone?!


----------



## Ceremony3

MeriCheri, it's only $415 for the large at the Cabazon Outlet.


----------



## cmd28

Does Cabazon have the large flap in beige? Woodbury had a large brown one (at least they did last week when I inquired).


----------



## deslynx

cmd28 said:


> Does Cabazon have the large flap in beige? Woodbury had a large brown one (at least they did last week when I inquired).


 
Unfortunately no........There's no beige in all outlet.....I just got one large romantique flap in dark brown......


----------



## cmd28

deslynx said:


> Unfortunately no........There's no beige in all outlet.....I just got one large romantique flap in dark brown......



Oooo post pics!! Do you know the dimensions of the large one?


----------



## deslynx

cmd28 said:


> Oooo post pics!! Do you know the dimensions of the large one?


 
will do   no...I'm sorry...I don't have the dimensions....maybe you can search previous posts about the dimensions


----------



## jenna_x33

SOMEONE HELP ME!!!! im new to this...i just want to buy a DIOR bag!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

jenna_x33 said:


> SOMEONE HELP ME!!!! im new to this...i just want to buy a DIOR bag!!!


 

jenna what bag would you like to buy ?  and a warm welcome to the forum ! 

make sure you check out that thread for authentic steals on ebay as well...

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/post-authentic-only-ebay-finds-here-54561.html


----------



## love2travel

I finally recieved my RASTA reporter bag (missed the fedex dude 3X and had to pick it up), and its soooooo cute.


----------



## Ceremony3

deslyn.. how does the bag look????  i'll be driving 3 hours to get the same bag tomorrow..


----------



## deslynx

Ceremony3 said:


> deslyn.. how does the bag look???? i'll be driving 3 hours to get the same bag tomorrow..


 

Hello..here are the post that have the pics...

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-outlet-items-91025-12.html#post2245563

I hope this helps...   go get it girls!


----------



## shoptfs

thats a nice bag!


----------



## Ceremony3

thanks des!!! got it!! the large zipper one instead =)


----------



## wannabelyn

any new cute accessories at the outlets ?

if you order from cabazon you don't need to fax ur id and cc to them rite? only if it's woodbury?


----------



## Ceremony3

OMG!!! talk about accessories!!!!! they have endless amounts!!  although, i didn't have time nor $$ to look at anything else, since i made the drive for the sole purpose to retrieve one specific bag. browsing would just kill me, since i know i can't have it that instant.  anywho, back to the accessories.. yes they have plenty!! everything from wallets, cosmetic case, cell phone holders, etc.  so many styles!!! and as for payment.. i believe the SA denise explained that i didn't need to fax anything.. that i could make the payment over the phone and they'll ship me the bag.  but i couldn't wait so i made the drive.  you just got to talk to them, they'll totally work with you!!


----------



## wannabelyn

Ceremony3 said:


> OMG!!! talk about accessories!!!!! they have endless amounts!!  although, i didn't have time nor $$ to look at anything else, since i made the drive for the sole purpose to retrieve one specific bag. browsing would just kill me, since i know i can't have it that instant.  anywho, back to the accessories.. yes they have plenty!! everything from wallets, cosmetic case, cell phone holders, etc.  so many styles!!! and as for payment.. i believe the SA denise explained that i didn't need to fax anything.. that i could make the payment over the phone and they'll ship me the bag.  but i couldn't wait so i made the drive.  you just got to talk to them, they'll totally work with you!!



 ohhhh!!!!
i need to ring them
they're probably closed on easter friday!
hope i can get something without any hassle


----------



## wannabelyn

wannabelyn said:


> ohhhh!!!!
> i need to ring them
> they're probably closed on easter friday!
> hope i can get something without any hassle



thanks ceremony!
i just rung them
but he said they had many jewellery and wouldn't be able to describe them over the phone for me 
and they don't take pictures either it's a bummer living far away. i doubt my sister would want to make a trip for me.


----------



## Ceremony3

aww really?? i'm sorry to hear that.  i heard woodbury takes photos. maybe because they get so many calls.. so i'm assuming.  i was in the store for only about 5-10 mins. and their phone kept ringing.  well, i plan to go back in 2 weeks so i'll take pictures of the accessories and jewelry for you.  i'm just a poor college student so outlets will do for now


----------



## MayDay

http://cgi.ebay.com/MPRS-Auth-Chris...2QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This is the BEST deal I've found recently! Please grab this while you can!!!!!


----------



## foxy_chao

wannabelyn said:


> thanks ceremony!
> i just rung them
> but he said they had many jewellery and wouldn't be able to describe them over the phone for me
> and they don't take pictures either it's a bummer living far away. i doubt my sister would want to make a trip for me.



I was there last sun.  Their jewelry selection isn't that great.  They are old and picked over.  I saw corset ring $85, detective D bracelet in demin, street chic leather bracelet, red jewel dollywood bracelet, non-logo metalic earring that looks like Russian design.  These are all pretty old.

They do have great selection of wallets, $200-$300 range.


----------



## junie

when is the best time to go to dior outlet the one at woodbury? because i am from toronto and i want to go when they have a lot of items. Im in love with dior


----------



## wannabelyn

Ceremony3 said:


> aww really?? i'm sorry to hear that.  i heard woodbury takes photos. maybe because they get so many calls.. so i'm assuming.  i was in the store for only about 5-10 mins. and their phone kept ringing.  well, i plan to go back in 2 weeks so i'll take pictures of the accessories and jewelry for you.  i'm just a poor college student so outlets will do for now



why pay retail when you can get them at such a great price! lol 

u are too sweet thanks for all the help


----------



## acrossthesky08

Hi girls,

I'm from Australia and I'm making my way to LA a bit later this year... I was wondering how far away the Cabazon store is to get to, and how I could go there w/out a car?

Any help would be appreciated~ TIA!


----------



## juicyChiq230

Well it depends what part of LA you're going to... if you'll be in! Cabazon is about 40 minutes-70 minutes outside of LA... also depending on traffic.. cus once you're outside of LA and you get on the 10 (?) freeway it's only 2 lanes.


----------



## deslynx

Is there any new bags in the outlet?


----------



## zerodross

fantastic (and cute) dior accessories from a very trusted PFer on the board.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-DIOR-...3QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
trotter romantique belt $90
(i'm eyeing this myself! )

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-DIOR-...9QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
dior detective bracelet $70

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Dior-...5QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
dior gambler dices $70

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Dior-...ryZ31387QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
chris 47 watch in black $100


----------



## blu^tulip

Anyone after the Trotter Romantique with the velvet handles and flower. Here it is, ain't it georgeous.
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-D...5QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=018&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=280103635254&rd=1&rd=1

FABULOUS BRAND NEW WHITE MEDIUM GAUCHO from our own PF-er for a fantastic price. it's definitely authentic so someone please give her a good home!!!!


----------



## pamdhillon12

Hi,

Just got my absolutely gorgeous, gorgeous Dior east/west handbag in the salmon pink from the Orlando outlet. What a steal!!!!!!!!! Thanks you guys  

P.s. I can never ever buy a cheap purse again. There really is no going back!!!!

Dior from now on.


Mwah xoxox

Pam


----------



## hazel06

does any one have pics of dior shoes from thier outlet?


----------



## kimle888

zerodross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=280103635254&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> FABULOUS BRAND NEW WHITE MEDIUM GAUCHO from our own PF-er for a fantastic price. it's definitely authentic so someone please give her a good home!!!!


 
Do you know if this is a medium or a large bag? In the description, it's a medium but the length is 14.5. Don't know if it's too big for me, I'm 5'2". Thanks.


----------



## zerodross

well i know the medium gaucho as the SINGLE saddle. and the large gaucho to me is the double saddle. 

i'm about 5'4 and the single saddle/medium gaucho fits me fine.


----------



## anghelq

I wonder why the auction above remove
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...5254&rd=1&rd=1. I wanted to bid on it.


----------



## nataliam1976

anghelq said:


> I wonder why the auction above remove
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...5254&rd=1&rd=1. I wanted to bid on it.


 

that is ridiculous this gaucho is 1000% authentic and the lovely PFer selling it is a trustworthy gal  ... ebay going totally mad


----------



## kimle888

Yes, ebay mistakingly took the auction off and she was very upseting for that. I happenned to contact her when this purse listed and telling her that I'm interesting in the bag, but I was thinking whether I should buy or not since I just bought 2 Dior bags at the same time, and money was a little tight. After the ebay mistakingly took off the auction and she contacted me and I took it.

Nat, this purse will have a good home!!!!
Thanks to the lovely PFer!!!!!


----------



## IHeartCoach

Where's the nearest Dior outlets? Is there a list somewhere. I'm in NY but not close to NYC.

I googled Woodbury Outlets and I'm about 5 hours from there.


----------



## taygalchi

IHeartCoach said:


> Where's the nearest Dior outlets? Is there a list somewhere. I'm in NY but not close to NYC.
> 
> I googled Woodbury Outlets and I'm about 5 hours from there.



The list is on the first post of this thread.


----------



## entheos

nataliam1976 said:


> that is ridiculous this gaucho is 1000% authentic and the lovely PFer selling it is a trustworthy gal  ... ebay going totally mad


 
Authentic gauchos are so rare, when Ebay see's one they think it's a fake!?!  

I have repeatedly reported fakes sellers to no avail!  Isn't Dior a VERO member? Very frustrating!!!


----------



## entheos

kimle888 said:


> Yes, ebay mistakingly took the auction off and she was very upseting for that. I happenned to contact her when this purse listed and telling her that I'm interesting in the bag, but I was thinking whether I should buy or not since I just bought 2 Dior bags at the same time, and money was a little tight. After the ebay mistakingly took off the auction and she contacted me and I took it.
> 
> Nat, this purse will have a good home!!!!
> Thanks to the lovely PFer!!!!!


 
I am *JEALOUS *but* happy* for you.  Jealous because you got a great _authentic _beauty!  Happy because it's not the color I wanted!  Enjoy!


----------



## nataliam1976

kimle888 said:


> Yes, ebay mistakingly took the auction off and she was very upseting for that. I happenned to contact her when this purse listed and telling her that I'm interesting in the bag, but I was thinking whether I should buy or not since I just bought 2 Dior bags at the same time, and money was a little tight. After the ebay mistakingly took off the auction and she contacted me and I took it.
> 
> Nat, this purse will have a good home!!!!
> Thanks to the lovely PFer!!!!!


 
aaaaw kimle that is fantastic news !  im happy for both of u ladies and for that little beauty that found a next great mummy ! u made my day !


----------



## MayDay

Hey gals!!!!

AWWWW! You are all so sweet! I was so stressed on Friday because I came home from a long stressful day of house-hunting and thesis presentation to a message saying that my auction was removed because of some copyright violation (I assume they mean my bag is fake). I was so upset because there are so many fake ones on Ebay and mine got removed?! My brother told me that it's probably because someone who's selling a fake didn't want mine there because of the pictures so she/he reported me. Especially after finding an apartment that I was very interested in (but costed far more than my Hamilton rent), and buying something from Dior at Holt Renfrew (pics coming soon when I get back to Hamilton, although I feel so guilty for this because I had many money problems when I bought this on my credit card) thinking that I could recover for some of the money by selling the Gaucho, i was furious and quickly emailed Ebay. 

I got a response from Ebay yesterday saying that their decision to remove my auction was "correct", although they said they couldn't provide any more details. I've heard of so many stories of people selling authentic LVs and Chanels who have had their auctions removed (and auctions can't be relisted once removed like this unless Ebay admits that their decision to remove was incorrect). ARGH! This is so annoying of Ebay!

Anyway, I apologize for the rant. At least Ebay gave me back my listing fees for it.


----------



## blu^tulip

Girlie Boston for a really low price. Current bid AU$280. Finishes in about 16hours.. so hurry.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=008&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=180105990760&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## ReRe

MayDay said:


> Hey gals!!!!
> 
> AWWWW! You are all so sweet! I was so stressed on Friday because I came home from a long stressful day of house-hunting and thesis presentation to a message saying that my auction was removed because of some copyright violation (I assume they mean my bag is fake). I was so upset because there are so many fake ones on Ebay and mine got removed?! My brother told me that it's probably because someone who's selling a fake didn't want mine there because of the pictures so she/he reported me. Especially after finding an apartment that I was very interested in (but costed far more than my Hamilton rent), and buying something from Dior at Holt Renfrew (pics coming soon when I get back to Hamilton, although I feel so guilty for this because I had many money problems when I bought this on my credit card) thinking that I could recover for some of the money by selling the Gaucho, i was furious and quickly emailed Ebay.
> 
> I got a response from Ebay yesterday saying that their decision to remove my auction was "correct", although they said they couldn't provide any more details. I've heard of so many stories of people selling authentic LVs and Chanels who have had their auctions removed (and auctions can't be relisted once removed like this unless Ebay admits that their decision to remove was incorrect). ARGH! This is so annoying of Ebay!
> 
> Anyway, I apologize for the rant. At least Ebay gave me back my listing fees for it.


 
So sorry you went through that, I loved the bag and the color and would have definitely considered it had I seen it.  Not having much luck finding authentic gaucho's on ebay.


----------



## nataliam1976

MayDay said:


> Hey gals!!!!
> 
> AWWWW! You are all so sweet! I was so stressed on Friday because I came home from a long stressful day of house-hunting and thesis presentation to a message saying that my auction was removed because of some copyright violation (I assume they mean my bag is fake). I was so upset because there are so many fake ones on Ebay and mine got removed?! My brother told me that it's probably because someone who's selling a fake didn't want mine there because of the pictures so she/he reported me. Especially after finding an apartment that I was very interested in (but costed far more than my Hamilton rent), and buying something from Dior at Holt Renfrew (pics coming soon when I get back to Hamilton, although I feel so guilty for this because I had many money problems when I bought this on my credit card) thinking that I could recover for some of the money by selling the Gaucho, i was furious and quickly emailed Ebay.
> 
> I got a response from Ebay yesterday saying that their decision to remove my auction was "correct", although they said they couldn't provide any more details. I've heard of so many stories of people selling authentic LVs and Chanels who have had their auctions removed (and auctions can't be relisted once removed like this unless Ebay admits that their decision to remove was incorrect). ARGH! This is so annoying of Ebay!
> 
> Anyway, I apologize for the rant. At least Ebay gave me back my listing fees for it.


 
hello hun!  i hope you`ll manage to find an apartment of your dreams that will not cost you an arm and a leg and  u will be still able to treat yourself with Dior goodies !  and please post the pics asap i havent bought anything in a week and i already feel the cold turkey ...let me at least cheer myself up with your new treasures !  oh and if u ever need extra money, my arms are always wide open for that gorgeous lady dior of yours


----------



## kimle888

Whatever you do May, don't let our babies homeless. If they need a home, let us know.


----------



## IHeartCoach

Thanks. I think my boyfriend might actually take me to the Woodbury ones. He has a friend up in that area.


Woot!


----------



## watalily

did anyone have any luck taking the flowers off the romantiques?


----------



## blu^tulip

May - Good to know that it's all sorted and your Gaucho will be going to a new home. Sometimes it seems like it's not worth the trouble selling on eBay, with so many fakes still being listed. They ought to hire someone like you to spot the fake Diors.


----------



## entheos

MayDay said:


> Hey gals!!!!
> 
> AWWWW! You are all so sweet! I was so stressed on Friday because I came home from a long stressful day of house-hunting and thesis presentation to a message saying that my auction was removed because of some copyright violation (I assume they mean my bag is fake). I was so upset because there are so many fake ones on Ebay and mine got removed?! My brother told me that it's probably because someone who's selling a fake didn't want mine there because of the pictures so she/he reported me. Especially after finding an apartment that I was very interested in (but costed far more than my Hamilton rent), and buying something from Dior at Holt Renfrew (pics coming soon when I get back to Hamilton, although I feel so guilty for this because I had many money problems when I bought this on my credit card) thinking that I could recover for some of the money by selling the Gaucho, i was furious and quickly emailed Ebay.
> 
> I got a response from Ebay yesterday saying that their decision to remove my auction was "correct", although they said they couldn't provide any more details. I've heard of so many stories of people selling authentic LVs and Chanels who have had their auctions removed (and auctions can't be relisted once removed like this unless Ebay admits that their decision to remove was incorrect). ARGH! This is so annoying of Ebay!
> 
> Anyway, I apologize for the rant. At least Ebay gave me back my listing fees for it.


 
Yes, ebay can provide you more details!  My husband was selling leather holsters and they all sold except one kept being removed by ebay, and finally the last time they removed it, and threatened to close his account, my husband, asked "explain to me why? This one happened to be photo'd with a gun inserted in the holster and that's "why" it was removed.  

Once while trying to list an item, I received a notification that my account was suspended, they were investigating a Coach listing I had up, I immediately responded stating "I believe Coach can authenticate this #99999, and they released my account.  Sometimes you have to make them tell you!  

I agree, I bet some counterfeiting seller reported your bag!


----------



## nataliam1976

just a wee reminder for everyone to pop often to the sticky post  fakes thread and report report report !  maybe we will manage to block a counterfeit seller who reported Mayday ?


----------



## maryg1

MayDay said:


> Hey gals!!!!
> 
> AWWWW! You are all so sweet! I was so stressed on Friday because I came home from a long stressful day of house-hunting and thesis presentation to a message saying that my auction was removed because of some copyright violation (I assume they mean my bag is fake). I was so upset because there are so many fake ones on Ebay and mine got removed?! My brother told me that it's probably because someone who's selling a fake didn't want mine there because of the pictures so she/he reported me. Especially after finding an apartment that I was very interested in (but costed far more than my Hamilton rent), and buying something from Dior at Holt Renfrew (pics coming soon when I get back to Hamilton, although I feel so guilty for this because I had many money problems when I bought this on my credit card) thinking that I could recover for some of the money by selling the Gaucho, i was furious and quickly emailed Ebay.
> 
> I got a response from Ebay yesterday saying that their decision to remove my auction was "correct", although they said they couldn't provide any more details. I've heard of so many stories of people selling authentic LVs and Chanels who have had their auctions removed (and auctions can't be relisted once removed like this unless Ebay admits that their decision to remove was incorrect). ARGH! This is so annoying of Ebay!
> 
> Anyway, I apologize for the rant. At least Ebay gave me back my listing fees for it.


 
I'm so sorry to hear you went through all this Thankfully your bag has found a new lovely home!


----------



## maryg1

blu^tulip said:


> Anyone after the Trotter Romantique with the velvet handles and flower. Here it is, ain't it georgeous.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-D...5QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem








   
I have to force myself not to look at this bag...don't look at this bag...don't look at this bag...this is my new mantra


----------



## llovescuteshoes

Hello everyone,
I am new to TPF and I was wondering if you ladies could help me out. 
I will be traveling to Florida in a couple of days, more specifically around Miami, and I was wondering if you had any good spots for getting great deals on Dior, Marc Jacobs, or Chanel?
Thank you!

Leigh


----------



## nataliam1976

maryg1 said:


> I have to force myself not to look at this bag...don't look at this bag...don't look at this bag...this is my new mantra


 
its just soooo ....beautiful


----------



## entheos

nataliam1976 said:


> just a wee reminder for everyone to pop often to the sticky post fakes thread and report report report !  maybe we will manage to block a counterfeit seller who reported Mayday ?


 
I am constantly reporting the fakes. I also sent an email to Ebay, stating they had recently removed an authentic CD gaucho, while all the reported fakes remain listed!  And, asked if Dior is indeed a VERO member because nothing is being done.  These are the same repeating counterfeiting sellers!


----------



## chanelcaviar

llovescuteshoes said:


> Hello everyone,
> I am new to TPF and I was wondering if you ladies could help me out.
> I will be traveling to Florida in a couple of days, more specifically around Miami, and I was wondering if you had any good spots for getting great deals on Dior, Marc Jacobs, or Chanel?
> Thank you!
> 
> Leigh


 


there is a dior outlet in Orlando (see the first page).. as far as i know i think there is only one chanel outlet in the united states and it is in New York. let us know how your trip was and if you got any great deals!


----------



## yoguina100

MayDay said:


> Hey gals!!!!
> 
> AWWWW! You are all so sweet! I was so stressed on Friday because I came home from a long stressful day of house-hunting and thesis presentation to a message saying that my auction was removed because of some copyright violation (I assume they mean my bag is fake). I was so upset because there are so many fake ones on Ebay and mine got removed?! My brother told me that it's probably because someone who's selling a fake didn't want mine there because of the pictures so she/he reported me. Especially after finding an apartment that I was very interested in (but costed far more than my Hamilton rent), and buying something from Dior at Holt Renfrew (pics coming soon when I get back to Hamilton, although I feel so guilty for this because I had many money problems when I bought this on my credit card) thinking that I could recover for some of the money by selling the Gaucho, i was furious and quickly emailed Ebay.
> 
> I got a response from Ebay yesterday saying that their decision to remove my auction was "correct", although they said they couldn't provide any more details. I've heard of so many stories of people selling authentic LVs and Chanels who have had their auctions removed (and auctions can't be relisted once removed like this unless Ebay admits that their decision to remove was incorrect). ARGH! This is so annoying of Ebay!
> 
> Anyway, I apologize for the rant. At least Ebay gave me back my listing fees for it.


 
I am very sorry about that.I know how you feel .
I also got some auctions removed.Altough ebay gave me back listing fees it is awful.
I was some days thinking what to sell,measuring items,taking photos,writing auction...

It


----------



## yoguina100

MayDay,sorry


----------



## nataliam1976

entheos said:


> I am constantly reporting the fakes. I also sent an email to Ebay, stating they had recently removed an authentic CD gaucho, while all the reported fakes remain listed! And, asked if Dior is indeed a VERO member because nothing is being done. These are the same repeating counterfeiting sellers!


 
cool fantastic entheos way to go for all of us !


----------



## MayDay

You guys are simply the best! Thank you so much for all of your words and support! It really upsets me to see authentic auctions removed (and those auctions can't be relisted because Ebay will close the seller account for doing that). I really do believe that sellers of fakes try to remove auctions of authentic bags so that people can't compare their bags with the real thing. If this were true, these people are simply HORRIBLE! I hope someone does something extreme with them once they receive their bags and find out that they are fake.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Does anyone know if any of the Dior outlets are selling the Dior Detective Medium Bag?  Or is it only sold at the boutiques?


----------



## babylove

Does anyone know if they take international credit card over the phone but ship to US address? I am from Australia and I really want some of the bags at the outlet.


----------



## emald37

Not sure, but I thought they will only ship to the credit card billing address


----------



## snoopylaughs

White gold Dior ring with a lock on it, :}
It's $110 but then also 25% off that
size 5, 6, and 7 are left as of this morning!

Oh and it's at the Woodbury location


----------



## yoguina100

I once reported a fake Carolina Herrera bag and ebay did nothing...
Did you see an auction like your bag but a fake one?
Maybe that is the person.


----------



## cisforcoco

SNOOPY- what else is left there? any more pics?


----------



## snoopylaughs

I don't know what else is left, I just inquired about rings because I wanted to get a ring, sorry!


----------



## bethanycrt

babylove said:


> Does anyone know if they take international credit card over the phone but ship to US address? I am from Australia and I really want some of the bags at the outlet.


 

yes they do.  i ordered from woodbury.  i had my bag shipped to my sister`s house in CA.  all you need to do is fax your ID with photo or your passport and photo copy of your credit card for verification.  good luck.


----------



## MayDay

yoguina100 said:


> I once reported a fake Carolina Herrera bag and ebay did nothing...
> Did you see an auction like your bag but a fake one?
> Maybe that is the person.


 
I kept looking and I saw all these fake Gauchos (and two authentic double ones...one was white) and I seriously hope that the people who are selling the real ones didn't remove my auction to remove competition. As for the fake ones, I reported a few of them, especially the white ones, and so far they are still on Ebay. Sigh...Ebay really needs to hire authenticators so they don't just end the legitimate auctions!


----------



## MayDay

By the way, if you guys are interested in a white Detective Bag, here is one from a trusted PFer:

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-MEDIUM-WHI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxy_chao

fashion_guru86 said:


> Does anyone know if any of the Dior outlets are selling the Dior Detective Medium Bag?  Or is it only sold at the boutiques?



It went on sale at the outlet at least couple of months ago.


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-Trotter-Sh...6QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
one of those new trotter romantiques in brown with the heart lock. the BIN for it is at $200 which is a real steal, imo. everything seems fine to me too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-AUTHENTIC-...6QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
white gaucho tote at a reasonable price.


----------



## nataliam1976

love2travel said:


> ^^^I got the seller down to $135.


 

love2travel i got them for 135 $ as well hehe ! im only worried cos it takes a long time for them to get to me ...never had to wait so long ...  and now i saw those pics and i want the other ones too !


----------



## jeslyn

fashion_guru86 said:


> Does anyone know if any of the Dior outlets are selling the Dior Detective Medium Bag? Or is it only sold at the boutiques?


 
it was in the outlet a while back but only in brown i think at 50% of original price .. hope u can score one


----------



## kimle888

I want a brown one, do you know which seller ebay sell it?


----------



## nataliam1976

kimle888 said:


> I want a brown one, do you know which seller ebay sell it?


 

unfortunately the ones i posted above are not on ebay atm, only the sandals in brown are and a few sellers have them in different sizes.


----------



## joeyjimmy

The dior outlets are having and 50% off selected items today! All the bags in the pictures are 50% off. Sorry they are sold out of the large white ballet bags, but they do have the large white python ballet bags (I think).


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

ooh which outlet are the pictures from? i called cabazon but they don't have any pink d'tricks left. and would you happen to know the prices for any of them? thanks so much for the info


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

nm i found out! $392 + tax 
orlando has pink and tan left


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

wait i meant $395


----------



## joeyjimmy

Sorry, I threw away the paper where I had written a few prices.  These are from Orlando and the SA helping me was Jessica. The top red hardcore was like $320 and the bottom hardcore was around $300, the ballet bags were somewhere between two hundred something and three hundred something. The bottom tiny frame satin bags were like $385 or something.


----------



## wannabelyn

do u know if it's the one with flap or the zip at the top
i actually rung i think woodbury about 2 weeks ago and all that had was it in black and it was $800 over!!!

i wonder if  the pink and tan ones are the ones with logos on them hmmm




sexxiliciousgrl said:


> nm i found out! $392 + tax
> orlando has pink and tan left


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

i think they're the ones with the flap without the logo (satin). hope that helps! orlando has one pink left and a few tan i think


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

For those of you who visit the outlets:

PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE keep your eyes open for the anything in the red and beige Diorissimo color scheme!!! Please please please....


----------



## wannabelyn

sexxiliciousgrl said:


> i think they're the ones with the flap without the logo (satin). hope that helps! orlando has one pink left and a few tan i think



thanku!!! i'll give that a pass then
though the black d'trick and the ballet bags especially look tempting!


----------



## Justinleaddict

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-Champagne-...hZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ceremony3

watalily said:


> did anyone have any luck taking the flowers off the romantiques?


 

i wondering the same thing!!  i really want to take mines off..but it's attached w/ a medal piece from inside the bag =( 
 i was thinking i'll try to reduce the size of the flower by shaping the pedals. that way it wont be too noticable.

i really dislike the flower as well!


----------



## Dimple

^^ Those are gorgeous.. too bad they're 3.5 sizes too big for me.


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christion-Dio...3QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
medium gaucho in metallic - it's gorgeous (haha i have one that's why!)


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christion-Dio...3QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> medium gaucho in metallic - it's gorgeous (haha i have one that's why!)


 

have you read the description ? cheeky bastard i hope he will get stuck with the bag forever !   

"The bag was purchased from the Christian Dior boutique at Hong Kong International Airport a couple of weeks ago and comes boxed with its protective dust bag, tags and cards of authenticity. The reason for the sale is that in a drunken stupor on the last day of my holiday I was looking for a present for my girlfriend and mistakenly read the price tag as 1250.00 HKD rather than 12,500.00 HKD so rather than picking up what I thought was a complete bargain I had actually almost doubled the cost of my holiday. My girlfriend is nice...but not that nice...hence the sale."


----------



## zerodross

^ LOL!!! i didn't read the description but that's funny!


----------



## maryg1

Justinleaddict said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-Champagne-...hZ008QQcategoryZ63889QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


 
These are hot and the starting price is really low...unfortunately they're too big for me


----------



## MayDay

zerodross said:


> ^ LOL!!! i didn't read the description but that's funny!


 
I AGREE!!!

I rather sellers not tell me a reason...I won't believe the reason anyway, especially not one that sounds as wild as this.


----------



## kimle888

nataliam1976 said:


> unfortunately the ones i posted above are not on ebay atm, only the sandals in brown are and a few sellers have them in different sizes.


 
Thanks Nat! he..he.. I'm on the mission to find shoes now! Love Dior shoes but they quite out of range for now, in a few month, maybe... Thanks again!


----------



## blu^tulip

nataliam1976 said:


> have you read the description ? cheeky bastard i hope he will get stuck with the bag forever !
> 
> "The bag was purchased from the Christian Dior boutique at Hong Kong International Airport a couple of weeks ago and comes boxed with its protective dust bag, tags and cards of authenticity. The reason for the sale is that in a drunken stupor on the last day of my holiday I was looking for a present for my girlfriend and mistakenly read the price tag as 1250.00 HKD rather than 12,500.00 HKD so rather than picking up what I thought was a complete bargain I had actually almost doubled the cost of my holiday. My girlfriend is nice...but not that nice...hence the sale."


 
I'm suspicious of his story.

But then again, people make unbelievablely stupid mistakes. I guess it's only human nature. Nevertheless it's a funny story.


----------



## watalily

Ceremony3 said:


> i wondering the same thing!! i really want to take mines off..but it's attached w/ a medal piece from inside the bag =(
> i was thinking i'll try to reduce the size of the flower by shaping the pedals. that way it wont be too noticable.
> 
> i really dislike the flower as well!


 
I'm starting to like the flowers now. The manager at the boutique said: "you either like everything about it, or you don't like it."  I decided I'd try to let it grow onto me ... and I guess it's working.


----------



## red is hot

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> my mommie-in-law bought these Diorlita for me while on vacation down here last week visiting us . I believe they were 40 plus tax. She also bought herself the blue bucket logo hat with red trim for 50 plus tax.



O my gosh ... the sandal is so cute ... is it still available there u think??


----------



## ndziob

hi is the sale still on anyone know? if so in the pictures do you know what the bag  in the first picture in leopard print is called and the two satin bags on the bottom shelf of that same picture?


----------



## kimle888

watalily said:


> I'm starting to like the flowers now. The manager at the boutique said: "you either like everything about it, or you don't like it." I decided I'd try to let it grow onto me ... and I guess it's working.


 
I agree!!! I think the flower makes the bag more feminine and unique and I do like the flower there.


----------



## Lots_of_bags

Love all of those bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kimle888

ndziob said:


> hi is the sale still on anyone know? if so in the pictures do you know what the bag in the first picture in leopard print is called and the two satin bags on the bottom shelf of that same picture?


 
I think the sale is still going on but I'm not sure if there anything left. I was there at the Cabazon outlet last Saturday and most of the bags and shoes that are 50% off are sold out by noon. You may want to check if they still have anything left.

I went back and forth the store 3 times debating whether or not I should buy this bag (pic attached). I think the price is pretty good (I think) it is $475. At the end of the day, I pass on this bag since I purchased 4 bags in 2 wks already. I think it is a very nice bag, check it out. If you interested, you can ring the SA a call. I think this will still be there since it is one of the new item there.


----------



## gsquared

hey girls, i think this question was asked before but i don't believe it has been answered yet.

I was just wondering if you know WHEN the BEST sales are, cheapest and/or most stock available. I want to head down to Woodbury in the summer...

Thanks!


----------



## blu^tulip

Trotter Romatique Flap (it's so cute)

1 flaw: Broken strap

http://cgi.ebay.ca/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-D...2QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fashion_guru86

Does anyone know how much it would cost to get that strap fixed? Would the Dior Boutiques do that?


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

ndziob said:


> hi is the sale still on anyone know? if so in the pictures do you know what the bag  in the first picture in leopard print is called and the two satin bags on the bottom shelf of that same picture?



I think the sale was only on Sunday. At least that is what Woodbury told me, but try giving them a call anyway. Good luck!


----------



## zerodross

fashion_guru86 said:


> Does anyone know how much it would cost to get that strap fixed? Would the Dior Boutiques do that?


 
it depends on how long ago the purchase was made, but i'd say that dior should be able to fix it (it's a matter of getting a replacement hoop). if i'm remembering things right, it's free repairs for a year (under the warranty). otherwise i think dior would charge a nominal fee for it.

the waiting time to get it fixed though... well you need the patience of a saint. i've gotten my gaucho fixed (due to the rivets coming out and the strap coming undone) and that was HELLISH!!!!!! the policies seem to differ too since the dior in singapore told me they would get it fixed by an independent contractor they send to, but the dior in manchester told me they'd have to send it back to paris.


----------



## watalily

Don't know if anyone would be interested ...
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-D...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## deslynx

is there any Dior flight collection on sale?


----------



## LaineeGirl

hi ceremony - did you take the flower off or reduce the size?  just wondering!



Ceremony3 said:


> i wondering the same thing!! i really want to take mines off..but it's attached w/ a medal piece from inside the bag =(
> i was thinking i'll try to reduce the size of the flower by shaping the pedals. that way it wont be too noticable.
> 
> i really dislike the flower as well!


----------



## Justinleaddict

here is a really cool Dior t-shirt.... but she doesn't ship to the United States (i asked her)  

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=220105279327&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-VINTAGE-FL...2QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
vintage flowers frame bag $600 

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-AUTH-Dior-T...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
brown trotter romantique flap bag $499 BIN


----------



## fashion_guru86

I called the Cabazon outlet today, and the SA said that they are getting a new shipment in this weekend, mostly just more of the stuff they already carry. And in June they are going to be getting stuff from the spring line.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Any sightings of the red and beige Diorissimo anywhere?


----------



## fashion_guru86

If I only had the money I would get this, its gorgeous! http://cgi.ebay.com/BNWT-Dior-Lady-...1QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ceremony3

LaineeGirl said:


> hi ceremony - did you take the flower off or reduce the size? just wondering!


 
[the flowers couldve been made w/ better fabric if you ask me]
yes i did laineegirl..i reduced the size of the flower by cutting the pedals..i enjoy it much better now!! i was never too crazy about the flower, but loved the style of the bag. although, it might look a bit odd since the i have the dior trotter romantique zipped bag in large as oppose to a reduced flower to a smaller dior canvas. but, i'm glad i did it.


----------



## sexxncandie

Hi Guys, 

I am new here so I apologize if this is considered improper forum ettiquette. Someone actually recommended this site to me b/c they know I am selling Dior bags.

I used to work for Christian Dior @their Call center located in Queens, NY. I went to a sample sale and bought a bunch of handbags at really good prices. I decided to keep a lot of them b/c I love Dior, but there are a lot that I am going to be selling. I know you guys are probably concerned about authenticity & stuff on Ebay, but all of the bags I have come w their original authenticity card & dustbag & some of them actually still have the original price tag attached. If anyone is genuinely interested you can contact me and I'll be happy to provide pictures. I am selling most for less than 50% of the original price. All bags are of course spotless condition. Again I apologize if I am not supposed to be posting this here, just figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## sexxncandie

Here are a few pictures in case anyone is interested.


----------



## maryg1

sexxncandie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new here so I apologize if this is considered improper forum ettiquette. Someone actually recommended this site to me b/c they know I am selling Dior bags.
> 
> I used to work for Christian Dior @their Call center located in Queens, NY. I went to a sample sale and bought a bunch of handbags at really good prices. I decided to keep a lot of them b/c I love Dior, but there are a lot that I am going to be selling. I know you guys are probably concerned about authenticity & stuff on Ebay, but all of the bags I have come w their original authenticity card & dustbag & some of them actually still have the original price tag attached. If anyone is genuinely interested you can contact me and I'll be happy to provide pictures. I am selling most for less than 50% of the original price. All bags are of course spotless condition. Again I apologize if I am not supposed to be posting this here, just figured I'd give it a shot.


 
Sorry but selling is not permitted in TPF


----------



## LaineeGirl

thanks ceremony!  i'm waiting on a romantique boston in beige - arriving tomorrow!  not crazy about the flower either.  can you take a pic of yours with the trimmed flower so i can have an idea?


----------



## fashion_guru86

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Any sightings of the red and beige Diorissimo anywhere?


 
Hey Babydoll! I called the Cabazon outlet and they said they only have two styles from the Diorissimo collection, i attached pics. The SA told me that when they get beige in she'll hold it for me.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Hey Babydoll! I found some Diorissimos on eBay, i don't know if all of them are authentic, though. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-390-00-CHRI...9QQihZ014QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-CHRISTIAN-D...7QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dior-Hobo-Bag_W0QQitemZ280108999940QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-CHRISTIAN-D...2QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-Beige-Brow...0QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sexxncandie

sorry


----------



## kitti

blu^tulip said:


> I'm suspicious of his story.
> 
> But then again, people make unbelievablely stupid mistakes. I guess it's only human nature. Nevertheless it's a funny story.


 
I actually laughed out loud on this one!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Thanks for thse links ladies!! However, since I already have 3 pieces in the pink and beige Diorissimo, and was looking specifically for red and beige pieces!


----------



## fashion_guru86

Oh! Sorry, blonde moment. I'll ask my SA to see if any of the outlets have the Diorissimo in red leather and beige canvas. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## blew415

fashion_guru86 said:


> Hey Babydoll! I called the Cabazon outlet and they said they only have two styles from the Diorissimo collection, i attached pics. The SA told me that when they get beige in she'll hold it for me.


 

How much are these going for?


----------



## fashion_guru86

She didn't send prices. I'll ask her and get back to ya.


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...1QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
vintage flowers frame bag for a great starting price - $350


----------



## Dimple

Which of the outlets would be the most convenient to get to from Hawaii? Im going to Hawaii (from Australia) for two weeks and was thinking of flying domestically and not sure where I should go.

I dont really know my geography and the locations


----------



## fashion_guru86

Here are some pics from the Cabazon Outlet with prices:

Trotter Romantique Small Boston $396
Trotter Romantique Small Flap $280
Trotter Romantique Medium Boston $435
Trotter Romantique Medium Zipper $475
Trotter Romantique Small Boston $395


----------



## fashion_guru86

And a couple more:

Diorissimo Hobo Pockets $445
Diorissimo Pouch $195

If you want me to ask my SA about anything else let me know, its no problem.


----------



## shoptfs

tnx for the info


----------



## pisdapisda79

Fashion Guru: Do you know if the pouch comes in other colors?



fashion_guru86 said:


> And a couple more:
> 
> Diorissimo Hobo Pockets $445
> Diorissimo Pouch $195
> 
> If you want me to ask my SA about anything else let me know, its no problem.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dior-Hobo-Bag_W0QQitemZ280108999940QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


The condition of this one is SAD... does anyone agree?? It's wierd for it to lose shape like that... I wonder if she either sat on it or put in the washing machine?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

pisdapisda79 said:


> Fashion Guru: Do you know if the pouch comes in other colors?


 

Refer to my avi  

It comes in hot pink, light pink, orange, red, black and brown.


----------



## fashion_guru86

pisdapisda79 said:


> Fashion Guru: Do you know if the pouch comes in other colors?


 
I called and all three outlets only have it in orange. So if you want it in another color you might want to check eBay or call one of the Boutiques. Sorry.


----------



## zerodross

Dimple said:


> Which of the outlets would be the most convenient to get to from Hawaii? Im going to Hawaii (from Australia) for two weeks and was thinking of flying domestically and not sure where I should go.
> 
> I dont really know my geography and the locations



Hi Dimple, you might want to post this question in the "dior outlets" thread instead. 

that said, i'm not located in the US but the 3 dior outlets listed are in:
cabazon, california
orlando, florida
woodbury, new york

based on a map of the US, hawaii looks like it's  nearer to the west coast, so the cabazon outlet in california seems like the closest option (since florida & new york are in the east coast).

fellow PFers from the US, please feel free to correct me if i'm wrong, since i'm really on the other side of the pond here.


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-PEACH-EMBR...6QQihZ004QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
cute peach coloured frame bag with embroidered flowers (looks like it's limited edition)


----------



## Dimple

Thanks zerodross, you're so incredibly helpful  



zerodross said:


> Hi Dimple, you might want to post this question in the "dior outlets" thread instead.
> 
> that said, i'm not located in the US but the 3 dior outlets listed are in:
> cabazon, california
> orlando, florida
> woodbury, new york
> 
> based on a map of the US, hawaii looks like it's nearer to the west coast, so the cabazon outlet in california seems like the closest option (since florida & new york are in the east coast).
> 
> fellow PFers from the US, please feel free to correct me if i'm wrong, since i'm really on the other side of the pond here.


----------



## Dimple

Which of the outlets would be the most convenient to get to from Hawaii? Im going to Hawaii (from Australia) for two weeks and was thinking of flying domestically and not sure where I should go. Or which would be the best to go to? Woodbury - I'd like to do some sight seeing also while Im there (as well as outlet shopping)

I dont really know my geography and the locations


----------



## fashion_guru86

Hey Dimple! The closest would be the Cabazon outlet in Palm Springs California, it would be like a 4 hour flight. Woodbury is all the way in New York, they have the best stores though. And the Orlando Outlet is in Florida, both are about a 5 hour flight from California.


----------



## blew415

Thanks for the info- going to orlando in 3 weeks and can't wait!


----------



## fashion_guru86

Blew, you're so lucky. Let us know what they have in stock when you get back. Hopefully you find some great deals.


----------



## Ceremony3

LaineeGirl said:


> thanks ceremony! i'm waiting on a romantique boston in beige - arriving tomorrow! not crazy about the flower either. can you take a pic of yours with the trimmed flower so i can have an idea?


 
here you go..it was taken late night..excuse my outfit lol..


----------



## Dimple

Thanks for that 

New York seems so tempting but Im not sure if 5 days will be enough for NY. I'll have to look into it properly as I remember there were some other outlets other than Dior at Woodbury. Thanks again. 



fashion_guru86 said:


> Hey Dimple! The closest would be the Cabazon outlet in Palm Springs California, it would be like a 4 hour flight. Woodbury is all the way in New York, they have the best stores though. And the Orlando Outlet is in Florida, both are about a 5 hour flight from California.


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-pearl-earr...ryZ86043QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
dior earrings with a pearl drop $49.99 starting bid

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-BRACELET-1...QQihZ016QQcategoryZ110426QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
dior bracelet (the name of the range eludes me now)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...QQihZ019QQcategoryZ110426QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
dior earrings (similar to the mini dolly line but no bling. it's from an older line in '05 i think)


----------



## LaineeGirl

Ceremony3 said:


> here you go..it was taken late night..excuse my outfit lol..


 
Ceremony - thanks so much!  I love that large zip trotter in brown...it looks great on you!


----------



## Mr Mann

Do they ship internationally?
thanks~


----------



## Dimple

I dont think they do. I was going to email them to see if they do, but havent gotten round to it.

You can always use one of those forwarding services.


----------



## LaineeGirl

Ceremony3 said:


> here you go..it was taken late night..excuse my outfit lol..


 

 UGH!!!  I made a MESS of cutting the flower on my trotter!  Please go to this thread below, view pics and give me advice ASAP!  Your advice is appreciated!!!

click here --- > http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/ack-view-pics-and-please-advise-128450.html#post2645848


----------



## fashion_guru86

I called the Cabazon Dior Outlet and they said they are having a sale this weekend, where selected items are 50% off. I asked them Lainee if they had any brooches, and the SA said they didn't. They have Detective wallets on sale for $120, in red, black, brown, and white. The SA said that she'd send some pics of the things that are on sale.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Here are some of the bags on sale. Take 50% off the prices. Also, all their wallets are on sale.

Vintage Flower Flap $365
Vintage Small Shoulder $225
Columbus Cambas $795
Columbus Denim $850


----------



## fashion_guru86

Columbus Jacquard $820
Columbus Leather $915
Ballet Small Leather $585


----------



## Dimple

Oh dear. 50% off the Vintage Small Shoulder?! I wish I was in travelling to NY now rather than in December. What are the chances that these will sell out quickly? Does the stock generally get sold out quickly?


----------



## LaineeGirl

fashion_guru86 said:


> I called the Cabazon Dior Outlet and they said they are having a sale this weekend, where selected items are 50% off. I asked them Lainee if they had any brooches, and the SA said they didn't. They have Detective wallets on sale for $120, in red, black, brown, and white. The SA said that she'd send some pics of the things that are on sale.


 

Thanks for checking for me, fashion_guru!!!


----------



## SuSu Kim

I wish i lived in USA!!


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...5QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
white saddle with embroidered flowers $749.99 BIN

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...0QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
black lady dior long wallet $300 BIN


----------



## gingerfarm

fashion_guru, thanks for sharing all the pics!!!


----------



## momo43

oh man....i'm SOOOO tempted to get the small vintage flowers purse... 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## blew415

Yeah-only 2 1/2 more weeks until I get to buy lots of dior!  Sorry-really excited aboiut going back to the orlando outlet


----------



## trixX

SuSu Kim said:


> I wish i lived in USA!!



Me too! *sigh* I love this thread. One can only dream, half the world away.


----------



## chanelcaviar

all 50% off


----------



## southamptonkity

I wish we could make a company where people are designated buyers for us greedy girls around the world... oh well. 




trixX said:


> Me too! *sigh* I love this thread. One can only dream, half the world away.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Dior White Logo Charms Leather Bag- Doesn't have authenticity card but seller has original receipt
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...8QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Trotter Romantique Flap Bag in Beige- Seller also doesn't have authenticity card.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&sspagename=ADME%3AL%3ARTQ%3AUS%3A1&viewitem=&item=270118086958&rd=1


----------



## fashion_guru86

Lady Dior Jewel Stud Wallet
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=013&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=230126519344&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## ViV04

blew415 said:


> Yeah-only 2 1/2 more weeks until I get to buy lots of dior! Sorry-really excited aboiut going back to the orlando outlet



me too! Can't wait!


----------



## honey52

hey all, do you think any of the outlet stores are still selling the trotter romantique flap bags, medium or small? I'm new the the forum (i just signed up a few hours ago) but i noticed ppl posting about their sales in the outlet since march 25....i'm so upset about this i can't sleep lol... funny me. 

anyways if you hear anything from the outlets will you let me know? i'm going to the orlando outlet first thing tomorrow morning to see if they have it there.. thanks =)


----------



## fashion_guru86

Hey Honey! They sold the TR flap bags, but they sold out of the beige and last I heard they only had the small flap bag in brown. There is a couple of authentic TR medium flap bags on eBay, though.


----------



## LaineeGirl

fashion_guru86 said:


> Columbus Jacquard $820
> Columbus Leather $915
> Ballet Small Leather $585


 

Anyone know the dimensions of the Ballet bags?


----------



## deslynx

honey52 said:


> hey all, do you think any of the outlet stores are still selling the trotter romantique flap bags, medium or small? I'm new the the forum (i just signed up a few hours ago) but i noticed ppl posting about their sales in the outlet since march 25....i'm so upset about this i can't sleep lol... funny me.
> 
> anyways if you hear anything from the outlets will you let me know? i'm going to the orlando outlet first thing tomorrow morning to see if they have it there.. thanks =)


 
I think some of them may still have ....which one are u looking for?


----------



## inertxo

Hi there -- never posted here -- but wondering if an eBay bag is NOT posted here, does that automatically mean it's fake?

I was looking at this *white saddle*, and wondering which thread to post looking for people's help to authenticate?
Is this the right thread? can anyone help?? Most appreciated!!!

*Here's the bag:*

http://cgi.ebay.ca/100-AUTH-CHRISTI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zerodross

inertxo said:


> Hi there -- never posted here -- but wondering if an eBay bag is NOT posted here, does that automatically mean it's fake?
> 
> I was looking at this *white saddle*, and wondering which thread to post looking for people's help to authenticate?
> Is this the right thread? can anyone help?? Most appreciated!!!
> 
> *Here's the bag:*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/100-AUTH-CHRISTI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



hi inertxo,

this thread is mostly for any link to an *authentic *dior item we think is a good deal, nice find, etc. not all authentic dior items we see are posted in this thread (since sometimes, it may be an authentic dior, but the price is comparable to getting one from the boutiques.) it's sort of like a "deals & steals" thread for authentic dior items, kwim?

as for any questions about the authenticity of a dior item, you can post it in here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/authenticate-this-dior-30126.html

lastly, as for the white gaucho you posted about, it's a fake because the way the leather is dirted/treated isn't how a gaucho would look like, and the leather links aren't dark enough too. i hope that helps.


----------



## momo43

Does anyone know whether there are any shoes left at the outlets? and if so, which ones have been sighted? TIA!


----------



## bubblevita

I am looking for the trotter romantique flap bags too. Does anyone know if any outlets still have any in beige, in either small or medium? Thanks!


----------



## cmd28

bubblevita said:


> I am looking for the trotter romantique flap bags too. Does anyone know if any outlets still have any in beige, in either small or medium? Thanks!



I think they're all sold out in beige, but you might still find some in brown.


----------



## inertxo

Thanks zerodross!!!!

I will post in the other thread, and come back here for more deals and steals


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...4QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
red studded lady dior at a really good starting price - $249 





http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...2QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
silver python d'trick - $699 (BIN or best offer)
i think it's fabulous and if it weren't for the fact that i already have a d'trick, i'd definitely snap this up. it's so glamourous!

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-350-NWT-Authe...1QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
pink lady dior east/west $699


----------



## deslynx

the browns are available.....call them...


----------



## hyppy

AudreyII said:


> I've just discovered we do have a Dior outlet in the UK. It's in Bicester Village. Has anyone been there? Are the SAs as accomodating as they seem to be in the US - sending photos and posting bags if bought over the phone??


 
The Dior outlet at BV is great; I last went there 3 weeks ago and they had a few nice bags (Girly, Detective, embroidered saddles and some straw bags {the name of that line escapes me}). The shoe selection there is also pretty good. Dunno about sending photos/mail order but you could always call them (no. is on the Bicester Village webbie)


----------



## honey52

thanks guys for the response, I was looking for the TR medium flap bag in beige. The day after I posted I ran over to the Orlando outlet and asked if they had any more in and they didn't. I waited 3 hours until the California shop opened for them to call and it seems all 3 Dior outlets sold out of those beautiful bags... 

in any case... I did buy the TR small flap bag in brown and its matching wallet. Although its not as functional as a bigger bag, its still WAAAAYY cute and i've received many compliments =)

I also went to Millenia and saw the new gray-white romntique collection.. and now I have a new obsession!!! >.< Now I'm torn bwteen 3 bags for my birthday!!!


----------



## honey52

bubblevita said:


> I am looking for the trotter romantique flap bags too. Does anyone know if any outlets still have any in beige, in either small or medium? Thanks!


 
hi bubblevita! i went to the orlando outlet on tuesday (the 8th of may) and they only have the brown small of the flap bags. There was a total of 4 before i purchased mine. 

(they also still have the boston bags in both beige and brown though!)


----------



## Loganz

Florida ladies - have you happened to notice if there any boots left at the outlets there? 

Specifically I am looking for the Black knee-high, square-toe, 4 inch wood heeled leather boot - that looks like a modern western boot - but is NOT the "dior Western" boot. THe boots I am looking for sold out quick and were only available limited at the usual retailers. 

Woodbury commons had the boots in 35.5 and 41.5 - NOT my size. 

Thanks in advance!! 

Woodbury did have a lime green detective, and a smaller detective in chocolate. As well as denim saddle, misc blonde bags, pink python gambler, black flight bags, and a TON of new bags that were not out of the boxes yet!!! 

If you live close it might be a worth a call and a visit - I was there on Monday.


----------



## blew415

My trip is getting closer....I am hoping I get to buy lots of shoes at Orlando!  Ya'll are making me anxious to go!


----------



## honey52

hi Loganz, sorry I didn't take a good look at the shoes section but u can call the premium outlets dior number (407) 239-0090, I'm sure they can be very helpful =)


----------



## fashion_guru86

Trotter Romantique Pouchette $314, Seller said he'd ship internationally

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=140115958756&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## fashion_guru86

Python Gaucho Pochette $689
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170110159898&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


----------



## fashion_guru86

Hey everyone! My SA from the Cabazon Outlet sent me pics of the new bags they got in this week. Here they are:

The First 2 flight bags are $750
The Next 3 flight bags are $775


----------



## fashion_guru86

And lastly a Boston Rasta at $345


----------



## npatel

Hi Loganz, do you remember how much the detective bags were going for?? I am going up next week to Woodbury and would love to get one! Thx!




Loganz said:


> Florida ladies - have you happened to notice if there any boots left at the outlets there?
> 
> Specifically I am looking for the Black knee-high, square-toe, 4 inch wood heeled leather boot - that looks like a modern western boot - but is NOT the "dior Western" boot. THe boots I am looking for sold out quick and were only available limited at the usual retailers.
> 
> Woodbury commons had the boots in 35.5 and 41.5 - NOT my size.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Woodbury did have a lime green detective, and a smaller detective in chocolate. As well as denim saddle, misc blonde bags, pink python gambler, black flight bags, and a TON of new bags that were not out of the boxes yet!!!
> 
> If you live close it might be a worth a call and a visit - I was there on Monday.


----------



## Loganz

npatel said:


> Hi Loganz, do you remember how much the detective bags were going for?? I am going up next week to Woodbury and would love to get one! Thx!


 

I'm sorry - honestly, I did not get a look at either price tag. Since I wasn't interested in the colors I didn't look inside the bags to see.


----------



## new addiction

Hello to everyone- thanks to all the excellent information here I received my hardcore rabat from Orlando today.  "Collection" is now up to 2 -exactly the number of months I have been bitten by this bag bug!!  Pedro promised to e-mail with upcoming sales and specifically when (if) they got  any white ballet bags in.  I will certainly pass this information along.


----------



## fashion_guru86

^ Congrats! Post pics when you get a chance.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Lady Dior East/West Bag owned by Courtney Love
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Lady-Dior-...6QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## npatel

No prob! I will check when I get up there & will post on other new items that are out!

Thx!



quote=Loganz;2716237]I'm sorry - honestly, I did not get a look at either price tag. Since I wasn't interested in the colors I didn't look inside the bags to see. [/quote]


----------



## nataliam1976

fashion_guru86 said:


> Lady Dior East/West Bag owned by Courtney Love
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Lady-Dior-...6QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




now is she was selling this one....l


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> now is she was selling this one....l


----------



## foxy_chao

fashion_guru86 said:


> And lastly a Boston Rasta at $345



I believe there is an additional 50% off the outlet price as well.


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...1QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
 ^ someone went to bling-out their girly boston, not sure if anyone is interested, but the starting price for it is $129. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1100-NWT-CHRIST...5QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
vintage flowers tote bag $499 starting, $549 BIN


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...1QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ^ someone went to bling-out their girly boston, not sure if anyone is interested, but the starting price for it is $129.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1100-NWT-CHRIST...5QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> vintage flowers tote bag $499 starting, $549 BIN



i actually LOVE that extra bling on the girly ! and she would ship anywhere but UK ? strange ...


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> i actually LOVE that extra bling on the girly ! and she would ship anywhere but UK ? strange ...



i wonder if you can confuse her by mentioning ireland instead of the UK? i'm assuming that the seller is only thinking of the uk as being england.


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> i wonder if you can confuse her by mentioning ireland instead of the UK? i'm assuming that the seller is only thinking of the uk as being england.




hehe i think i will innocently ask her for a quote to northern ireland and see what she says !


----------



## jeslyn

foxy_chao said:


> I believe there is an additional 50% off the outlet price as well.


called cabazon outlet, sold out first thing in the morning for the rasta and the SA hang up the call midsentence (either too busy or he was too clumsy)


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> hehe i think i will innocently ask her for a quote to northern ireland and see what she says !




and try to press for a low price for the bag too, by claiming that she's stuck on the crystals and you're not sure if they'll fall off! good luck hun!


----------



## zacfashion

MayDay said:


> You guys are simply the best! Thank you so much for all of your words and support! It really upsets me to see authentic auctions removed (and those auctions can't be relisted because Ebay will close the seller account for doing that). I really do believe that sellers of fakes try to remove auctions of authentic bags so that people can't compare their bags with the real thing. If this were true, these people are simply HORRIBLE! I hope someone does something extreme with them once they receive their bags and find out that they are fake.


 
Hi MayDay, Your not Alone! Ebay just removed my Authentic Gucci Auction too - I think I made a mistake in the listing and wrote '100 Authentic Gucci Bag.....' - What I meant to write was '100% Authentic....' - Ebay are a nightmare - I think they have a special relationship with Counterfieters - Anything we can do????

Also, if any of you see a 'Authentic Gaucho Messenger' - I would love to see it -

Thanks for being great....


----------



## emald37

I can't believe I missed out on this!  Is the additional 50% over? Was it on all the bags at the outlet or only certain styles?


----------



## southamptonkity

nataliam1976 said:


> i actually LOVE that extra bling on the girly ! and she would ship anywhere but UK ? strange ...



I just bought http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=150116304402&rd=1&rd=1 from this seller.. she's a little funny.  And uuuuber christian in her emails lol...


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...1QQihZ005QQcategoryZ92920QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem mini dolly bow ring, sz 6, $49.99 and from a very trusted PFer.  (i'd get it if it were 1 size bigger. *sighs*)


----------



## brtracy

Does the outlet have any GAUCHO style bags?  I can't find them in Neimans anymore (was hoping it was included in their private sale) and it is so hard to find real ones with good price on ebay.  
If anybody see Gaucho in outlet, please let me know.  Thanks SOO much!!


----------



## Loganz

brtracy said:


> Does the outlet have any GAUCHO style bags? I can't find them in Neimans anymore (was hoping it was included in their private sale) and it is so hard to find real ones with good price on ebay.
> If anybody see Gaucho in outlet, please let me know. Thanks SOO much!!


 

You can get the gauchos on diabro.net. The prices are less than Neiman's too. The bags are authentic and the shipping is fast. I don't think you will see a Gaucho at the outlets.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Hey! My SA at the Cabazon outlet just sent me pics of some of the new Romantique bags they just got in:

Romantique Distressed Leather $835


Romantique Distressed Leather Small $575


Romantique Distressed Leather Flap $645


----------



## pinknyanko

fashion_guru86 said:


> Hey! My SA at the Cabazon outlet just sent me pics of some of the new Romantique bags they just got in:
> 
> Romantique Distressed Leather $835
> 
> 
> Romantique Distressed Leather Small $575
> 
> 
> Romantique Distressed Leather Flap $645



OMG the flap is TDF .... so cute. what is your SAs name? i want one but my wallet is screaming


----------



## jen87

do they still have the bag in post #354 in stores?


----------



## jeslyn

jen87 said:


> do they still have the bag in post #354 in stores?


 
refer to thread 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/cute-butterfly-dior-bag-anyone-can-tell-me-133351.html

Happyangel just got hers from let trade. That purse is a limited edition for early 2006.


----------



## shoptfs

cute bag!


----------



## fashion_guru86

pinknyanko said:


> OMG the flap is TDF .... so cute. what is your SAs name? i want one but my wallet is screaming


 
Hey! My SA name is Cindy. I know I want the flap bag sooo badly, maybe I can fit it into my budget


----------



## bebegirly

hey anyone know what kind of sale they have in the outlets this weekend?  thanks


----------



## Christy2007

Here are some of the pictures, the SA sent me.  I'm getting the clutch and a trotter bag.  He also mentioned there are some sunglasses on sale.  Florida Dior outlet, ask for George!  he's such a great SA!


----------



## npatel

Hey everyone, just got back from Woodbury Commons yesterday! Dior has some cute stuff. I got a TR medium zipper in brown which I loved for $475. They still have that I believe along with the Boston in that color ($435 I believe) along with a Vintage Flower Tote, Lady Dior in red & teal, couple of Rasta bags & some more. There was an additional 50% off on some bags as well!


----------



## meeeks

times like these i wish i didn't live in canada.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

headed out there to premium(love living in o-town)...if not tonight...This weekend for sure.


----------



## photoobsessive

i want to know what is left in those really cute flap romantique bags and the ballet in black. can you let me know? im in boca raton florida and would totally drive up there!


----------



## npatel

They didnt have the flap bags- i know those have been tough to find; however you may want to call and check on it & the ballet since they get new shipments in so often
(845) 928-4602 is the Dior # up there.




photoobsessive said:


> i want to know what is left in those really cute flap romantique bags and the ballet in black. can you let me know? im in boca raton florida and would totally drive up there!


----------



## fashion_guru86

Thanks for posting Christy! Do you know how much the clutch is, in the first pic? Thanks!


----------



## Christy2007

The clutch is $432+ shipping.  My SA recommended this clutch, he said it's last year and limited edition, retail price around $1900.  I don't know it's true or not, but since it's a good price, so I ordered it.  Florida outlet has couple of them left.



fashion_guru86 said:


> Thanks for posting Christy! Do you know how much the clutch is, in the first pic? Thanks!


----------



## kimle888

I see that there were some shoes on sale, do you know how much are they. and npatel, do you know or have a pics of the TR medium zipper that you purchased.
TIA!


----------



## pinknyanko

those leopard saddles are cute from the outlet. the clutch is SO pretty too. but im trying to stick to a budget. *cough*


----------



## blew415

Can't wait!!!!  I will be in the Orlando outlet on Thursday evening- the shoes are super cute!


----------



## pinknyanko

hm i just received something from  outlet today. but the authenticity card is missing. i guess i'll call them tomorrow  and ask about it


----------



## Kathleen37

zerodross said:


> i wonder if you can confuse her by mentioning ireland instead of the UK? i'm assuming that the seller is only thinking of the uk as being england.


 
OOppps!

I think that any Irish person will tell you "Ireland" definately isn't in the UK.

"Northern Ireland" is a complex issue that people get very upset over, but, regarding "Ireland"? No way is Eire in the UK. Different currency, different language, different country.

Just for info...

Peace, 

K


----------



## zerodross

Kathleen37 said:


> OOppps!
> 
> I think that any Irish person will tell you "Ireland" definately isn't in the UK.
> 
> "Northern Ireland" is a complex issue that people get very upset over, but, regarding "Ireland"? No way is Eire in the UK. Different currency, different language, different country.
> 
> Just for info...
> 
> Peace,
> 
> K



whoops. apologies about that.


----------



## npatel

I havent had a chance to take a pic; however on page 10 of this same thread, you will see #141 from JoeyJimmy posting pic's and the very first picture, you can see the brown med. TR bag I purchased. They still had that I believe along with the Boston style of that bag in the third picture. I hope that's helpful!




kimle888 said:


> I see that there were some shoes on sale, do you know how much are they. and npatel, do you know or have a pics of the TR medium zipper that you purchased.
> TIA!


----------



## Kathleen37

^^

No probs, no need for an apology. You know, after I posted, I thought, I hope I didn't come off hissy or anything, because I really didn't mean to. It's such a big thing here, I just wouldn't want anyone to drop a clanger with someone who would be *really* offended...

Peace!

K
x


----------



## kimle888

Thank You npatel! Let me call them up! Thanks very much!!!!


----------



## zerodross

Kathleen37 said:


> ^^
> 
> No probs, no need for an apology. You know, after I posted, I thought, I hope I didn't come off hissy or anything, because I really didn't mean to. It's such a big thing here, I just wouldn't want anyone to drop a clanger with someone who would be *really* offended...
> 
> Peace!
> 
> K
> x



not at all kathleen, i'm glad you clarified it actually and you definitely didn't come off as being hissy or anything.


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...1QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
denim saddle with matching heels for $484 which is quite a steal actually.


----------



## blew415

I will be in Orlando tomorrow and will be going to the outlet on Friday.  I will come back and post details!!


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/995-CHRISTIAN-D...1QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63889QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
pink/fuschia alligator strappy heels, $53 (at the moment)

psssst, NAT where are you!!!! (this looks like a companion for your dior diva purse!)


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...1QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> denim saddle with matching heels for $484 which is quite a steal actually.



WHY WHY WHY are they NOT my size !!!! ????:censor:


----------



## blew415

We arrived in Orlando a few hours ago.  Going to sleep soon so I will be rested for tomorrow.  Will keep you all posted


----------



## jeslyn

blew415 said:


> We arrived in Orlando a few hours ago. Going to sleep soon so I will be rested for tomorrow. Will keep you all posted


 
So wish I can go to a dior outlet this memorial day. cant wait for your pictures and all the goodies you would enjoy!!!  Have fun and TIA for any info


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-CHRIST...3QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
dior medium white gaucho $599





http://cgi.ebay.com/06AUTHENTIC-CHR...3QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
d dior bag $199





http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-DIOR-Detec...9QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
turquoise frame bag $850 BIN





http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...6QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
d'trick black bag $189





http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-MEDIUM-WHI...4QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
white detective bag $849 - from a lovely and trustworthy PFer.


----------



## love2shop_26

In case someone's interested from eluxury: http://www.eluxury.com/private/prod...cationID=6282&styleid=11222629&SectionID=5000


----------



## Banana311

OMG those dior heels are AMAZING....why oh why are they not in my size?!?!?!?


----------



## Fenix

Hm. I'm interested in that denim set, but has anyone bought from leoraf4 before?


----------



## omgblonde

Where abouts is the outlet in Orlando? I'm going there in 3 weeks!


----------



## arianna

omgblonde said:


> Where abouts is the outlet in Orlando? I'm going there in 3 weeks!


 
Hi pls forgive me for being so ignorant...but I had NO idea about outlet stores..have been buying my bags in ebay ...and have been stung so many times...
If someone wouldnt mind..pls give me some phone numbers/addresses of outlet stores..I dont live in the US..am in the Uk ...  so I would get them to mail to me...so any location is fine...

am i correct in understanding that if u call them, they send u pictures? 

PLS HELP!!


----------



## fashion_guru86

Yes, you can call and ask a SA to send you pics about certain bags or shoes that you are interested in. Here are some numbers

Cabazon Outlet at the Desert Hills Premium Oultet in Palm Springs- (951) 922-3606

Orlando Premium Outlet- (407) 239-0090

Woodbury Common Premium Outlet at Central Valley New York- (845) 928-4602


----------



## joeyjimmy

Check pg 9 post 125, it has the tel numbers (Cabazon was incorrect in the top post of pg 9)


----------



## fashion_guru86

^ Sorry I didn't see that you were in the UK. They won't ship internationally, but I'm pretty sure there's an outlet in the UK.


----------



## arianna

fashion_guru86 said:


> ^ Sorry I didn't see that you were in the UK. They won't ship internationally, but I'm pretty sure there's an outlet in the UK.


 
Thanks very  much indeed...if anyone knows if there is an outlet in the Uk, I would be most obliged for a contact...

Are any of these outlets mentioned above on email? or is it just phone contact to ask what they have?

THANKS AGAIN...


----------



## watalily

I just bought a wallet from the Dior boutique in Cabazon Outlet.  When I got home, I noticed that the zipper is rusted with black spots.  I called them, and they said the same wallet is already sold out so they could not do an exchange.  Could I bring it into an Dior boutique to have it fixed???  Does anyone know what I could do??


----------



## Lainey

Orlando had some evening bags (satin and leather), clutches and "straw" type bags for 75% off clearance. Some floral bags with beige logo background were 50%. Some shoes and wallets were also an extra 50% off I believe. They had some jewelry and sunglasses on clearance also. And of course they had other bags that were discounted but not an additional percentage off. Happy shopping!


----------



## southamptonkity

omgblonde said:


> Where abouts is the outlet in Orlando? I'm going there in 3 weeks!



The outlet is at the Premium Outlets in the area of little lake bryan.  This is about 5 min away (sans traffic) from downtown disney.  15 min away from downtown orlando.  It is on the south side of I-4 just west of Sea World.  Theres a huge Mary Queen of the Universe church on one side and Dolly Parton's dinner theater on the other side lol.  This outlet is pretty good as they have max studio, theory, dior, AG, Nike, etc.

From I-4 Westbound: 
Exit 68 (Rte. 535). Left at light onto Route 535, left at next light onto Vineland Ave. at Little Lake Bryan; proceed 1 mile.

From I-4 Eastbound: 
Exit 68 (old 27). Proceed straight across light at end of ramp onto Vineland Avenue; continue 1 mile.

Heading South on International Drive, past Sea World right at light in to Vineland Village (Vineland Avenue).

http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=17


----------



## gingerfarm

watalily said:


> I just bought a wallet from the Dior boutique in Cabazon Outlet. When I got home, I noticed that the zipper is rusted with black spots. I called them, and they said the same wallet is already sold out so they could not do an exchange. Could I bring it into an Dior boutique to have it fixed??? Does anyone know what I could do??


 
awww....I'm sorry to hear that...I think you can bring into the Dior boutique to fix it, but they will probably charge you.  good luck!


----------



## Christy2007

Does anyone know if the outlets have new stock?  I'm looking for Romantique Trotter Flap in beige.  Please let me know if you see one.  TIA


----------



## fashion_guru86

Christy2007 said:


> Does anyone know if the outlets have new stock? I'm looking for Romantique Trotter Flap in beige. Please let me know if you see one. TIA


 

Hey Christy! The Romantique Flap Bags in Beige were on sale a few months ago, but they're all sold out, sorry. The outlets got the distressed leather romantique bags in a couple of weeks ago. I'm hoping that they'll get the romantique bags in with the leather trim sometime this summer.


----------



## blew415

Finally home from Orlando!  Dior had several bags and shoes on sale (with additional 50 or 75% off).  I have to admit, nothing really caught my eye...will post details later as I am catching up on the forum and will probably take a nap in a few minutes.


----------



## edollasign

This is for sure a STEAL!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MESE:IT&viewitem=&item=110133211858&rd=1&rd=1








what a HOTT bag... and seller has 100% feedback.


----------



## honey52

hmm. do you guys think that it'll be likely that they get the romantique trotter medium flap in the leather trim? I really really wanted that one when they were selling it in velvet a couple months ago and i missed it b/c i wasn't a member of the forum yet! I ended up buying the mini flap in brown, i love the bag but my heart is still set on that medium one T__T. 

Recently i've been thinking hardcore about the pink logo one. I don't know the name of it, but its like a boston but smaller, and even has a cute silver lock on the side! Its a pretty good deal at $290-ish. But my heart is soo set on that medium flap..


----------



## southamptonkity

blew415 said:


> Finally home from Orlando!   I have to admit, nothing really caught my eye...



 Orlando Dior outlet always disappoints me.  ALWAYS.  Its a hassle to park there, even worse around holidays, then its hot cause its outdoor.. and then... I never find anything.  lol oh well.  The burberry outlet there always has a ton of umbrellas though-


----------



## honey52

umbrellas for like 50 bucks.. do those things ever go one sale anyways


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...4QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
badly scuffed heels but pretty nice for the set. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-995-Authent...7QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
beige trotter romantique flap for $399


----------



## Fenix

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200116994965&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010

The 50s saddle. Quite pricey though.


----------



## honey52

NEW ITEMS AT THE ORLANDO DIOR OUTLET. Thanks to Jessica! they are 50% off original price! pictures are quite big i have to resize them i think..


----------



## honey52

heresthe first couple!


----------



## brtracy

Please post pictures.. Thank you!!!


----------



## honey52

heres the rest!


----------



## honey52

omgblonde said:


> Where abouts is the outlet in Orlando? I'm going there in 3 weeks!


 
lol. even though i live in o-town i have no idea how to explain, its in a "neighborhood" called little lake bryan, theres a HUGE church called mary queen of the universe right next to it (if you visit it, i swear you'll want your wedding there if you're not already married).

Its in an outdoor but enclosed mall called premium outlet, heres some substantial info and the website:


<LI id=first>Orlando Premium Outlets 
8200 Vineland Avenue, Orlando, FL 32821
(407) 238-7787
http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/outlet.asp?id=17

oops. i just checked, southamptonkitty already said pretty much all of this and more..sorry


----------



## pei941

Cool!!  didn't even know that we could telephone order outlet's sales!  This is so great!!!  Does anyone know if there'e any chance that Lady Dior Cannage Bag in pink or white would ever go on sale?


----------



## purly

Hey, if anyone goes, post pics of the shoes!


----------



## bexiu16

do you guys know the prices for these bags? TIA


----------



## Christy2007

Any romantique trotter?  TIA


----------



## honey52

sorry, i don't know the prices, 

christy2007 - i went 2 weeks ago and i saw the velvet ones, a camera pouchette, the boston bags with flowers on them, and for sure the small brown flap. gl


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Anything in Diorissimos?


----------



## fashion_guru86

My SA at the Cabazon outlet sent me pics of the new sadles and rebel bags they just got in stock. It's all the same bags that Honey posted and a few others. Here's some pics and prices:

Flight saddle $450
Blazonn suede $900
Black leather $595
Blue leather $600
Flower embelish $1640


----------



## fashion_guru86

Here's another saddle for $575


----------



## fashion_guru86

Snake Skin $2200
Rebel Tote Black $770
Rebel Leather and Suede $795
Rebel Leather and Suede $845
Brown Medium Tote $845


----------



## fashion_guru86

Camel Medium Tote $845
Beige Medium Tote $825
Ivory Medium Tote $845
Messenger Black $770
Messenger Ivory $770


----------



## fashion_guru86

Beige Shoulder $795
Black Shoulder $795
Camel Shoulder $795
Green Shoulder $795
Ivory Shoulder $795


----------



## fashion_guru86

Beige Tote $770

I also called the outlet and they said they had the Logo Charms bags in beige and also some Romantique bags (not sure which ones) with the leather trim.


----------



## pinknyanko

nice! thx for  the pics. pretty much similar to what the boutiques have in terms of saddles.


----------



## photoobsessive

southamptonkity said:


> oh i keep remembering more..
> 50% off straw bags
> annnnnd i did see a leopard print saddle too!



do you know cif there is still a leopard print saddle?


----------



## photoobsessive

along with trotteur flaps?


----------



## evychew

thanks for the photos ladies! I was hoping for an all-white saddle bag, but maybe another time! 

If possible, can you ladies take pics of shoes in addition to the bags? TIA!


----------



## southamptonkity

photoobsessive said:


> do you know cif there is still a leopard print saddle?



god that was a while ago... call the orlando outlet.. i have no idea if its still there i saw it while on vacation in march/april


----------



## Angelicious

honey52 said:


> heres the rest!


 

I love the white saddle with flowers.  Do you happen to know the price honey??? TIA


----------



## honey52

I just called  The white saddle with flowers is $685 (original $1370) and the white saddle with the brass looking pins is $830


----------



## princesslisa

outlet purchases


----------



## brtracy

I am waiting for additional 40% off... Think they will have that on some handbags during July 4th sale?


----------



## blew415

I almost bought both of those bags!!!  But, decided against it-


----------



## Lots_of_bags

Hey guys...

whats the price for these - i want them all!!!














thanks


----------



## brtracy

The saddle bags should all be around $600..


----------



## Angelicious

Here are some Dior bags at the Woodbury Outlet.  I hope the pics works.  Call Maya for more info. http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=197810&stc=1&d=1181862445


----------



## Lots_of_bags

love them!! do you know the price of the small blue & the large flower? thanks


----------



## Justinleaddict

those brightly colored saddle bags are so cool


----------



## Angelicious

Lots_of_bags said:


> love them!! do you know the price of the small blue & the large flower? thanks


 
Small blue is about $675 (I know it's less than 700) and the tote flower is around $575 I know for sure that it's less than $600.  Call Maya, she's very nice.


----------



## vivian1026

Hi there~ Does anyone know if the outlets still have this item on sale?


----------



## fashion_guru86

My SA at the Cabazon outlet just e-mailed me with pictures from the new shipment they just got today from Paris. 

Large Vintage Boston Black Logo $335
Large Vintage Boston Blue Logo $335
Large Vintage Shopping Tote Black Logo $295
Nude Evening Detective $1,035
Pop Evening Saddle $760


----------



## fashion_guru86

Medium Jean Detective $495
Medium Vintage Bucket Tote Black Logo $300
Medium White Leather Charms Boston $500
Mini Vintage Boston Blue Logo $360
Peace Love Suede Saddle $725


----------



## fashion_guru86

Rasta Boston $345
Rasta Reporter $290


----------



## jeslyn

fashion_guru86 said:


> Rasta Boston $345
> Rasta Reporter $290



wow!!! the rasta is back, too bad it's not on that 50% off outlet price anymore


----------



## Sunnydqt

princesslisa said:


> outlet purchases


 
Does anyone know how much this red pochette is? I've been wanting to get one for the longest time in black if they still have any.


----------



## honey52

vivian1026 said:


> Hi there~ Does anyone know if the outlets still have this item on sale?


 
Hi there, i haven't been back to the orlando outlet in at least 3 weeks but last i saw, they had the pink, baby blue, and the red there. i want it badly too! its around 300-400. gl gl gl!


----------



## Lots_of_bags

i want so many of those bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christy2007

Does anyone know if the outlets have new long Dior logo wallet?  I'm looking for beige or pink.  TIA


----------



## ReRe

OMG.  I'm on the phone now with Cabazon about that tiny nude detective, its gorgeous, but still expensive even at half price.  I need to have this....


----------



## ReRe

fashion_guru86 said:


> Medium Jean Detective $495
> Medium Vintage Bucket Tote Black Logo $300
> Medium White Leather Charms Boston $500
> Mini Vintage Boston Blue Logo $360
> Peace Love Suede Saddle $725


 
Thank you so much for posting these!


----------



## photoobsessive

its time for a trip to orlando. i really want ablack ballet bag.


----------



## nataliam1976

an unusual ballet bag

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...1QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

bigger version of pink d`trick , a recent neg for the seller though...

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...5QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


a lil cutesie, tad expensive though

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...0QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

sweet looking saddle for a nice price


http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...7QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ReRe

Received my dior denim mini gaucho today--love it, its  a perfect size and has adjustable strap.


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:
			
		

> bigger version of pink d`trick , a recent neg for the seller though...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...5QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


those pictures look familiar! i remember it belonging to another auction by another seller!


----------



## fashion_guru86

Here are some pics my SA, George, from the Orlando Outlet sent me of some new bags they just got in.


----------



## Lots_of_bags

Know the price of the top one?


----------



## fashion_guru86

Lots_of_bags said:


> Know the price of the top one?


 
The SA didn't tell me the prices, but they had it before and it was around $600. Also, their 4th of July sale starts June 29 and they bag will be even cheaper then.


----------



## Berlyn

ooo what is the price of the red saddle on the top far left?


----------



## welovelouie

zerodross said:


> those pictures look familiar! i remember it belonging to another auction by another seller!




if my memory serves me right.. zerodross.. i think i've seen those pictures too.. the seller's never trademarked her pictures except for this auction.  Probably to hide the previous name on those pictures


----------



## fashion_guru86

Sorry Berlyn, my SA didn't send prices with the pics. But the saddles are usually around $600-$700


----------



## photoobsessive

oh, i have to call on the pierced saddle and the romantic small flap all the way up top in that photo! yikes!


----------



## ilove dior

HI GIRLS,
I JUST WENT TO THE ORLANDO DIOR OUTLET, AND THEY HAD GREAT STUFF! THEY JUST GOT IN THE REBEL, ROMANTIQUE, CHARMS,LIKE 20 DIFFERENT SADDLE BAGS, AND FLIGHT COLLECTIONS. ALL THE HANDBAGS IN THE OULET ARE 50% OFF THE RETAIL PRICE. IF YOU HAVE NOT GONE TO THE ORLANDO OUTLET, YOU ARE TRULY MISSING OUT. THE SA ARE GREAT, AND THEY REALLY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT. SA GEORGE ALWAYS TAKES GREAT CARE OF ME WHEN EVER I'M THERE. THERE PHONE # IS 407-239-0090, IF GEORGE ISNT THERE I'M SURE ALL THE OTHER SA WILL BE GREAT. IF YOU GIRLS FIND OUT ABOUT ANY SALES PLEASE LET ME KNOW..


----------



## pinknyanko

i love you gals. you're the best (but not the best for my bleeding wallet HAH)

 i love my leather romantique. SO CUTE


----------



## lvluv

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...5QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I've seen those pink/white d'trick bag pictures before too.  that's really suspicious...wouldn't bid on that


----------



## ndziob

in the photo fashion guru posted what is the bag thats all white called on top by itself in the 4th photo? thanks  also any idea on price?

any scoop on whats on sale for the 4th yet?


----------



## Lots_of_bags

Does anyone have a email address for the orlando outlet?

thanks....


----------



## fashion_guru86

*Lots_of_bags: *The e-mail for the Orlando outlet is BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com  and I'd ask for George, he's the most helpful SA.

*ndziob: *I'm not exactly sure what the name is. I know its from the Logo Charms Line and I think its the called the messenger. If you just describe it to the SA they'll know which bag you're talking about. I called Dior and they said they don't know what's going to be on sale yet.


----------



## Lots_of_bags

thanks guru!! just wanting to get something a side till i go - if i can!!!!


----------



## ndziob

thanks i use george also he's so helpful


----------



## ViV04

photoobsessive said:


> do you know cif there is still a leopard print saddle?




Hey photoobsessive, Here is a pic of the leopard print saddles your looking for.(from Orlando outlet) I don't know the prices but you can call and ask for Natalia for it.


----------



## ViV04

ViV04 said:


> Hey photoobsessive, Here is a pic of the leopard print saddles your looking for.(from Orlando outlet) I don't know the prices but you can call and ask for Natalia for it.




And they are[FONT=Default Sans Serif,Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] having sale on June 29-July 4, 50% - 75% off!![/FONT]


----------



## ashakes

I don't know the name or the price of the white bag in the 4th pic that you were asking about, but I do know prices on two others.  I was interested in a bag from the Logo Charms line, so the SA sent me a few pics so I could verify it was the bag I wanted.  I also asked if the white logo charms bag would be further reduced for the July 4th sale.  I believe they just recently got them in and he said there would be no further discount at this time.  So, of course it's on its way home. 

The beige one pictured is $525 and the white one is also half off at $520.  They have both styles in beige and white I believe.  I know they did when I bought it a few days ago.  I hope this helps somebody!


----------



## FijiBuni

Do any of the outlets have the python/pink ballet bag?! And will they be included in the sale? Or how much?! Thanks everyone! MWHA!!!!


----------



## Lots_of_bags

am loving the leopard again!!!!


----------



## Sarina

Do you know is there any Dior outlet in London/Paris?


----------



## diordramaqueen

Hey ladies I'm a newbie here and I was wondering if you can make purchases over the phone and have them send it to you?


----------



## purly

diordramaqueen said:


> Hey ladies I'm a newbie here and I was wondering if you can make purchases over the phone and have them send it to you?



Yes you can. I've done it.


----------



## ashakes

Yes that's how I made my purchase.  It shipped out yesterday and will be here Monday.  The only thing they require is that the billing and shipping address match.


----------



## diordramaqueen

I just got an e-mail from Peter at the outlet with pics...but one of the bags I am not familiar with could someone help me out...what is the name of this bag and how much does it retail for?


----------



## diordramaqueen

Sorry that one is kinda small here is a larger size.


----------



## ashakes

I have no idea as I'm not very familiar with Dior items.  I usually buy Chanel, LV, Chloe, Prada, Burberry, Marc Jacobs, and Gucci.  I made my 1st Dior purchase the other day.  Just call Peter and ask him!!!   I asked my SA to send me pics and prices and he was more than happy to.  He also told me what the original prices were, etc.  Good luck and I hope it's the right price!


----------



## ashakes

Ok, I lied..it's my 2nd. I forgot I bought Dior sunglasses like a year ago. LOL


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Isn't that the Dior Rebelle bag?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I desperately WANT the logo charms in beige. My bf called the Dior outlet in Orlando and he didn't get geoege but some other dude who he said was rude and said 'what sale??? ' 

I wonder if I should snap up the logo charms now or wait for it to be further reduced? 

What do you ladies think?


----------



## ashakes

I bought the logo charms in white as I already have a Chloe paddy in beige.  If he wasn't working for the sale, then don't give him one. LOL 

I called the Cabazon outlet and the SA was very nice!  That's where I purchased mine and that's where a couple of the pics I posted were taken.  Just call them and they will probably send you pics, prices, etc.  I don't think the Logo Charms is going to be further reduced.  I asked last week and it wasn't on his list.  It was still a great deal at half off so I went ahead and bought it.  I was scared that if I didn't buy it that it would be gone by the time further reductions rolled around.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

OK, I'm pushing my bf to call them NOW. Poor thing, he's so sweet with it. Let's


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

hope I get it!!


----------



## Lots_of_bags

fingers crossed you get it - keep us updated!!


----------



## ReRe

I love the Dior outlets, such great prices and 1st quality.  I originally purchased the vintage flowers tote and just recently bought this Dior ltd edition and the gaucho mini in denim


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

So my bf called the Cabazon outlet, and it turns out, all the logo charms are sold out.  

When he called Orlando, like I said, he didn't get a very responsive SA. 

WHAT TO DO???? I WANT, NEED THIS BAG!!!


----------



## nataliam1976

diordramaqueen said:


> Sorry that one is kinda small here is a larger size.




Yes hon they are the Rebelle bags, i think they retailed for about 1600$.


----------



## Lots_of_bags

I am dealing with someone from the orlando outlet who are really helpful - i think sum tpf gals advise that george in orlando is really helpful...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sigh..... I' m trying again. Please wish me luck, and that I end up with a caramel leather logo charms.


----------



## diordramaqueen

SA Peter in Orlanda was somewhat helpful for me although his english needs some work...have you tried through e-mail??? That might be a better route...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I did and they haven't replied.


----------



## ashakes

Babydoll, any luck finding one???  

And, they said the logo charms were gone at the Cabazon store?  If that's the case, good thing I bought it when I did!


----------



## ashakes

ReRe said:


> I love the Dior outlets, such great prices and 1st quality.  I originally purchased the vintage flowers tote and just recently bought this Dior ltd edition and the gaucho mini in denim



Very cute!


----------



## lvluv

Called the Orlando outlet to see if they have d'tricks available.  they have one in peach for $785:


----------



## ReRe

D trick is sweet. Anyone know of anyone who had med red leather gaucho's left.  I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ashakes said:


> Babydoll, any luck finding one???
> 
> And, they said the logo charms were gone at the Cabazon store? If that's the case, good thing I bought it when I did!


 

Yeah, and now they want several types of id. I told them I'm not in the country, they said 'sorry ma'am.'


----------



## diordramaqueen

Wow you are just having the worst luck I feel so sorry for you... It will be okay, why do they need different forms of  ID?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

To verify credit cards I suppose. I'd hate to see the logo charms slip out of my hands.


----------



## Lots_of_bags

could could not even fax a copy of your passport or something?


----------



## diordramaqueen

Yea I was thinking about that or even scan and e-mail it to them that might be an option as well...do you have a friend here that you could get to purchase it for you?


----------



## mumum

ReRe said:


> D trick is sweet. Anyone know of anyone who had med red leather gaucho's left. I can't stop thinking about it.


 

Try asking Kris at the Dior Boutique in San francisco. Even if she doesn't have one she would be able to check the other stores for you. She is extremely nice and helpful (got me the red gaucho for my wife). If any are available, she will find them. Say Ash sent you:okay:.


----------



## ndziob

any idea what items are going to be on sale for 4th of july? 

in particular are clothes and shoes going to be any percent off and what purses and what percent. 

i really want the flight bag in shearling, the rebelle in metallic and a white logo charms messenger i think it is called


----------



## photoobsessive

OMG! you are incredible! thanks so much for keeping me in mind, sister! whoo hoo! have to call right now and see what is up!
i owe you one.
-shaunna 



ViV04 said:


> Hey photoobsessive, Here is a pic of the leopard print saddles your looking for.(from Orlando outlet) I don't know the prices but you can call and ask for Natalia for it.


----------



## photoobsessive

i just did a search in this thread, but couldn't find it, of the email addy for the store in orlando. my phone is out of order today and i can't call or write!


----------



## ashakes

It is BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com.  That is thanks to fashion_guru86!


----------



## fashion_guru86

Here is what my SA at the Cabazon Outlet sent me about the 4th of July Sale:


*We are having a sale starts this Friday 29th thru July8th.*

*Here's the sale items:*

*Lady Dior Handbags 50% 0ff*
*Leopard saddle 50% off*
*Rasta small bag 50% off*
*Select shoes 50% off*
*Select clothing 75% off*

*Thank you,*
*Nao*


----------



## ndziob

wow not a really big sale especially on bags. if anyone here's of anything else or better yet pictures of sale items please share

thanks


----------



## ViV04

photoobsessive said:


> OMG! you are incredible! thanks so much for keeping me in mind, sister! whoo hoo! have to call right now and see what is up!
> i owe you one.
> -shaunna



awww np!!


----------



## Beach Bum

Please use this thread to post ALL DIOR SALES info in.Location,prices and items.
THANKS!!!
SHOP AWAY!!!!LOL!


----------



## indy

Does anyone know the price of the leopard saddle that's going on sale?


----------



## diordramaqueen

Has anyone shopped or gotten stuff from the NYC outlet??? I spoke to this guy don't remember his name and he was supposed to send me pics and he never did. Just wanted to get general experiences from that location.


----------



## indy

I just bought something from Dior outlet in new york. They sale staff was really great with me. (rick)... except ordering was a big hassel. I had to send copies of my credit card and ID. And it was annoying that they charge 20 for shipping while gucci charges 10... but I got my cute bag...


----------



## diordramaqueen

Yea I ended up just ordering from the Orlando store and they made me do the same thing  It's not that big of a deal to me I guess they just gotta make sure they get their money...All that matters is that I ordered my bags  !!!


----------



## LakersGyrl2003

I'm definetly going there this Friday then, lol



fashion_guru86 said:


> Here is what my SA at the Cabazon Outlet sent me about the 4th of July Sale:
> 
> 
> *We are having a sale starts this Friday 29th thru July8th.*
> 
> *Here's the sale items:*
> 
> *Lady Dior Handbags 50% 0ff*
> *Leopard saddle 50% off*
> *Rasta small bag 50% off*
> *Select shoes 50% off*
> *Select clothing 75% off*
> 
> *Thank you,*
> *Nao*


----------



## ReRe

mumum said:


> Try asking Kris at the Dior Boutique in San francisco. Even if she doesn't have one she would be able to check the other stores for you. She is extremely nice and helpful (got me the red gaucho for my wife). If any are available, she will find them. Say Ash sent you:okay:.


 
I just worked with Chris to get my Red Med Gaucho, she was very nice.


----------



## Christy2007

Anyone has pictures of what are available at Florida outlet.  I called George last week and still haven't receive the pictures yet.


----------



## diordramaqueen

*When I ordered my bags last night he told me that a lot of the bag were being pre-sold for the sale and that what they did have was going fast. So if I were your I would get on the phone. BTW my SA is Peter.*


----------



## ndziob

so anybody presale anything good? what did you get diordramaqueen? any pictures of sale items please please post.


----------



## Lots_of_bags

Heres some pix from the orlando outlet:


----------



## Lots_of_bags

ok there not working - i'll try somthing else.


----------



## photoobsessive

ashakes said:


> It is BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com.  That is thanks to fashion_guru86!



oh killer! thank you so much!


----------



## ruktam

Denim Gaucho, Tote and Double Saddle  50% off
@ Gaysorn,Bangkok.. also another two small white and black detective(not 50% off but still on sale)


----------



## joeyjimmy

Here are a couple of pictures of bags. They are an additional 50% the outlet price. I've got a few more pics that I'll try to upload


----------



## ilove dior

HI GIRLS,
*
Here's the sale items:*

*Lady Dior Handbags AN ADDITIONAL 50% 0ff*
*Leopard saddle AN ADDITIONAL 50% off*
*Rasta small bag AN ADDITIONAL 50% off*
*Select shoes AN ADITIONAL 50% off*
*Select clothing AN ADDITIONAL 75% off*

SA GEORGE AT THE ORLANDO DIOR OUTLET SAYS THAT THEY WILL BE HAVING THE SAME SALES AS CABAZON. IF I FIND OUT ANYTHING ELSE I WILL BE SURE TO LEAVE A POST. THE ORLANDO OUTLET # (407)-239-0090. GOOD LUCK GALS


----------



## diordramaqueen

I got the d'trick and the lady dior east/west in the darker blue.


----------



## Lots_of_bags

i've ordered the leopard saddle.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Congrats Diordramaqueen and Lots_of_bags! Post pics when you receive them.


----------



## Angelicious

Yay, I got a Lady dior east/west  in Rasberry.  George is awesome!


----------



## diordramaqueen

Angelicious said:


> Yay, I got a Lady dior east/west in Rasberry. George is awesome!


 
I almost got the rasberry as well but I couldn't decide..it would be great if you could post pics when you get it.


----------



## Angelicious

diordramaqueen said:


> I almost got the rasberry as well but I couldn't decide..it would be great if you could post pics when you get it.


 
I just presold it today.  George wont ship out til friday, that's when the actual sale starts. 

That's the one I presold today.  I wanted to get the tote too, but they only have it in a green sea foam like color.


----------



## diordramaqueen

Yea my stuff ships on friday too, did you have to send in copies of your drivers license and card as well???


----------



## Angelicious

diordramaqueen said:


> Yea my stuff ships on friday too, did you have to send in copies of your drivers license and card as well???


 
Yes diordramaqueen.  Since it was my first time dealing with them.  I was asked to sent in my CC and DL as well.  The price is too  for.  What color is your Dtrick??  I want a pink one.  Wonder if they have it there.  Was yours the one with the pearl??


----------



## WnnE

indy said:


> I just bought something from Dior outlet in new york. They sale staff was really great with me. (rick)... except ordering was a big hassel. I had to send copies of my credit card and ID. And it was annoying that they charge 20 for shipping while gucci charges 10... but I got my cute bag...


 
What Gucci outlet do you buy from??  I'm in Washington State and we don't have a Gucci botique.  I called the Gucci outlet in California's Desert Hills and the guy there was very RUDE.  I've been looking for the eclipse every since they discontinued it.


----------



## birkincurious

joeyjimmy said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of bags. They are an additional 50% the outlet price. I've got a few more pics that I'll try to upload


 

Love this bag, pariticularly the black. where is this outlet and what is the price?


----------



## diordramaqueen

Angelicious said:


> Yes diordramaqueen.  Since it was my first time dealing with them.  I was asked to sent in my CC and DL as well.  The price is too  for.  What color is your Dtrick??  I want a pink one.  Wonder if they have it there.  Was yours the one with the pearl??




Yes mine is the one with the pearl here's the pic...I was going to get the pouchette version in pink with the fabric off e-bay but when I saw that the outlet had that one I went ahead and got it since it was cheaper I'm still really happy w/ it because I like the D'Trick line in general . Yes and I know what you mean about the price of the lady dior . Friday cannot come soon enough I am so excited. 

I wanted to get another bag more for everyday but I can't decide what...any ideas ladies??


----------



## Angelicious

Wow, love your dior D'trick.  Was this one with an additional off as well??  For your everyday bag, I suggest you look at the lady dior tote bag.  Like the pic I posted above.  But they only have the green available thou.  I think the deal is too crazy to pass.  So if you want it, call George up, cuz I dont think it would last till the weekend.  They're open till 11 tonite.  (He called me earlier, I ended up with a Leopard saddle and a vintage sling back shoes too.) Gosh! am in big trouble!


----------



## diordramaqueen

Ohh i'm just getting your post I'll call tomorrow though... and yes it was an additional off  . I really would prefer to get a boston, it depends on the color I'll ask them to send me an e-mail with pics. Whats the price running for the tote?


----------



## Christy2007

I think the tote/shopper w/ 50% is around 380.  Have you ladies look at sunglasses?  They have the Gaucho on sale for $180.  George put Vintage flower tote, Rasberry Lady dior, and a pair of Gaucho sunglasses for me.  George is a great SA!!!



diordramaqueen said:


> Ohh i'm just getting your post I'll call tomorrow though... and yes it was an additional off  . I really would prefer to get a boston, it depends on the color I'll ask them to send me an e-mail with pics. Whats the price running for the tote?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Did anyone see anything in the Diorissimo line or is it all gone?


----------



## Angelicious

Christy, I thought the Vintage flowers does not go on with the additional off?? I wanted to get the tote also, but G said it wont be 50% off.  About the lady dior rasberry.  Was it the one with 2 short handles or was it the one with 2 thiner handles??  (I've attached the pic on page 35)  I prefer the east/west with 2 short handles.  Got confused! dont know which one is which.


----------



## genevieve86

Does anyone know how much will these bags be reduced to for the 4th of July sale? Will all 4 be available at the Woodbury outlet? TIA 







P.S.: Sorry for using someone else's pic


----------



## Christy2007

Angelious, yes, the Vintage is not on sale.  But since I like it so much, so I get it anyway.  The larger is is shopper tote, I believe.  I'm kinda debating on that Lady dior, red/raspberry is not my color.  But it's such a GOOD deal to pass.  I'll George to ship it overnight for me, bcause I like to have it by Saturday.
What are you getting?


----------



## Christy2007

genevieve86, those bag will reduced extra 50% off, so...it will be around $300+, Good luck!


----------



## ndziob

anyone get any pictures of the shoes on sale? that would be awesome. i emailed orlando but no response back but purses


----------



## Christy2007

I got the pictures of shoes, sunglasses, and purses.  I just don't know how to attach it on here.  If any of you PM your email, I'll forward to you.


----------



## diordramaqueen

Okay so now I am really confused I ordered the lady dior east/west in blue but he did not specify if it was the one with the 2 thinner longer straps or the two thicker shorter straps uh oh, God I know I should have asked him to send pics. Ugh and he isn't there yet...


----------



## WnnE

genevieve86 said:


> Does anyone know how much will these bags be reduced to for the 4th of July sale? Will all 4 be available at the Woodbury outlet? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Sorry for using someone else's pic



The east/west shoulder bag is $495 & the top bucket tote is $380.  Just bought the east/west in blue and the tote in rasberry....


----------



## WnnE

Angelicious said:


> I just presold it today.  George wont ship out til friday, that's when the actual sale starts.
> 
> That's the one I presold today.  I wanted to get the tote too, but they only have it in a green sea foam like color.



they have the tote in Rasberry at the Orlando Outlet...Just order as a presale this morning.


----------



## photoobsessive

oh, and i want to ask one more time:
has anyone seen a romantique brown flap bag in small or med around?


----------



## fashion_guru86

photoobsessive said:


> oh, and i want to ask one more time:
> has anyone seen a romantique brown flap bag in small or med around?


 
I posted on June 20th that they had the small brown flap at the Orlando outlet. You might want to call them and see if they still have it.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Here are pics that my SA at the Cabazon Outlet sent me of their new shipment. She said quantity is limited so if you want something call right away.

DFL Brown $830
DFL White $835
DFL large shopping nylon $415
Diorissimo Boston Red $345
Diorissimo Large Messenger Red $325


----------



## fashion_guru86

Diorissimo Small Red Hobo $325
Diorissimo Small Messenger White $285
Flight Medium Logo $750
Flight Medium Shoulder Logo $700
Flight Small Zippouch $180


----------



## fashion_guru86

Gaucho Jean Khaki $590
Gaucho Small Jean Red $425
St. Germain Pouch Calf Black $250


----------



## fashion_guru86

Vintage Travel Voyage Logo $935
Vintage Travel smal zip logo blue $380
Vintage Travel Messenger $475


----------



## Angelicious

diordramaqueen said:


> Okay so now I am really confused I ordered the lady dior east/west in blue but he did not specify if it was the one with the 2 thinner longer straps or the two thicker shorter straps uh oh, God I know I should have asked him to send pics. Ugh and he isn't there yet...


 
 I was too, didn't know which style  of straps am getting  Bettter give him a call tmr.  Which would you prefer diordramaqueen?? I think I like the short hard handles.  (but i think the price was abit different.)


----------



## Christy2007

Ladies, I forwarded the pic to those who PM their email.  Let me know if you got it or not.


----------



## mumum

All you ladies should check out the Dior outlet in New York. 

Eric was my SA and was excellent. I had him jumping all over the place measuring, emailing pictures, and changing my mind on both bags and sunglasses. He was very patient and nice. He got back to me, even when busy faster than the other outlets.

I got the Lady dior tote with the hard handles and a pair of sunglasses on pre-sale. They have actually all designs still available, but colors are mint green, fushia and blue. Have fun.
The number is (845)928-4602.


----------



## mumum

Christy2007 said:


> Ladies, I forwarded the pic to those who PM their email. Let me know if you got it or not.


 
I got it thanks again.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Here's some more pics that my SA at the Cabazon outlet sent to me.

Diorissimo Hobo Red $445
Diorissimo Medium Boston $375
Diorissimo Small Shopping Red $295
Gaucho Jean Double Saddle $865


----------



## fashion_guru86

Vintage Travel Medium Zip Logo $410
Vintage Travel Small Zip Logo $380
Vintage Travel Large Logo $520
Vintage Travel Zip Logo Blue $480


----------



## fashion_guru86

Here are all the Diorissimo bags Babydoll. Call the Cabazon Outlet and ask for Nao.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Couple more


----------



## diordramaqueen

Angelicious said:


> I was too, didn't know which style  of straps am getting  Bettter give him a call tmr.  Which would you prefer diordramaqueen?? I think I like the short hard handles.  (but i think the price was abit different.)


 
I called and spoke to Peter and he said the one he has on hold for me is the one with the longer thinner handles.  I explained to him that I had found that they had the one with the shorter hard handles... after some convincing I'm ok with the thinner ones because there is an option to throw it over your shoulder which I do like to do sometimes... So I'm A-O-K :okay:


----------



## diordramaqueen

fashion_guru86 they have got some great stuff at the cabazon outlet thanks for posting...too bad they don't have anything in a color I want... do you know if they have anything boston style in black????


----------



## shihfan

ilove dior said:


> HI GIRLS,
> I JUST WENT TO THE ORLANDO DIOR OUTLET, AND THEY HAD GREAT STUFF! THEY JUST GOT IN THE REBEL, ROMANTIQUE, CHARMS,LIKE 20 DIFFERENT SADDLE BAGS, AND FLIGHT COLLECTIONS. ALL THE HANDBAGS IN THE OULET ARE 50% OFF THE RETAIL PRICE. IF YOU HAVE NOT GONE TO THE ORLANDO OUTLET, YOU ARE TRULY MISSING OUT. THE SA ARE GREAT, AND THEY REALLY KNOW WHAT THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT. SA GEORGE ALWAYS TAKES GREAT CARE OF ME WHEN EVER I'M THERE. THERE PHONE # IS 407-239-0090, IF GEORGE ISNT THERE I'M SURE ALL THE OTHER SA WILL BE GREAT. IF YOU GIRLS FIND OUT ABOUT ANY SALES PLEASE LET ME KNOW..


 
Hi there, I just called the orlando outlet... i really wanted a romantique bag, but when i called this SA peter said none of the romantiques were on sale. IN fact he said only the lady dior in pea and pink r on sale =( is that the same info u were told ?/


----------



## ReRe

God this Dior sale is killing me, the pictures just keep coming in.  I like the Vintage small zip in navy...Can anyone post pictures of the sunglasses?


----------



## fashion_guru86

Here are the shoes and sunglasses pics that Christy sent me.


----------



## fashion_guru86

*Diordramaqueen- *I only know that they have the Vintage Logo in Black. I posted it about a week ago. You might want to call the outlet.

*Shihfan- *I think what Ilovedior meant was that the bags were 50% off from the original boutique retail price. I know they have the small flap but its not part of the 4th of July sale, it is cheaper though than at the boutique.


----------



## Angelicious

fashionguru, are those diorissimo part of the july 4th sale??  The white messenger and white boston bag are so tempted!! I wonder if the outlet have the St.Germain large or med flap bag??  Do you happen to know??  I ordered one from NM but they didn't do the price adjustment for me so I ended up returned it already.  It was only 50% from NM thou.  I think I might get a better deal off the outlet.  If you or anyone else see it.  Please let me know.  TIA.


----------



## fashion_guru86

I know the st. germain is on sale, but they only had the small bag. You should call the woodbury and orlando outlet, I bet they large or medium.


----------



## mumum

fashion_guru86 said:


> *Shihfan- *I think what Ilovedior meant was that the bags were 50% off from the original boutique retail price. I know they have the small flap but its not part of the 4th of July sale, it is cheaper though than at the boutique.


 

fashion_guru86,
I am confused, I think that the bags were 50% off the OUTLET prices, which in turn were already at a discount. I base this on that the leather Lady Dior bags (shown here in mint green for example) in tote and east/west design are $675-$795 outlet prices and then 50% 0ff that (I got my hard handle Lady Dior tote this way for a final price of $397.50).
On Eluxury they are going for $1590.


----------



## Angelicious

mummum,  you're right with the price.  Cuz that what I paid for my east/west longer handle Lady dior bag.


----------



## fashion_guru86

^ The lady dior bags were 50% off for the 4th of July sale, but the romantique collection isn't included in the sale and I think she thought it was.


----------



## fashion_guru86

^ Sorry I should have stated that I was only talking about the romantique flap bag.


----------



## Christy2007

Those shoes are additional 50% off outlet price, so are the sunglasses.  Someone should grab the Gaucho..it's such a good deal.  Only $180 while it's $360 at Saks and NM


----------



## diordramaqueen

Am I the only one that's finding it hard not to get things I really don't want or need just because the prices are so great??


----------



## Christy2007

diordramaqueen, I'm the same!  I can't resist these great deal.  I really like the sunglasses though, I was gonna get it at Saks couple months ago, luckily I waited.  But...with Lady dior... I kinda like it, but not the color.  However...it's only 300 something...so.. I just grab it.  I wish they have Romantique in beige...


----------



## diordramaqueen

Glad to see I'm not in this alone...I can already tell that once this sale is done the are going to be post everywhere with new goodies  . I'm really thinkin about checking out that diorissimo boston red...


----------



## Angelicious

Are those diorissimo part of the july 4th sales??  the price above with 50% additional?? Anyone know?? TIA


----------



## bexiu16

fashion_guru86 said:


> Gaucho Jean Khaki $590
> Gaucho Small Jean Red $425
> St. Germain Pouch Calf Black $250



are these already 50% off? or is there an EXTRA 50% off of the price? thanks


----------



## ViV04

fashion_guru86 said:


> Here are the shoes and sunglasses pics that Christy sent me.




Thank you so much for the pics! Which outlet are the pictures from? Do you happen to know the price of the vintage flower shoes? Thanks!


----------



## Christy2007

Vivi, The pics are from Orlando outlet.  I don't know the price, but if you call George (he should be in tomorrow), he'll tell you. 407-239-0090


----------



## ViV04

Christy2007 said:


> Vivi, The pics are from Orlando outlet.  I don't know the price, but if you call George (he should be in tomorrow), he'll tell you. 407-239-0090



Are the shoes part of the sale?


----------



## Angelicious

The vintage flower shoes are around $120.  I presold a pairs.  The smalles available at Orlando outlet is size 7 thou.  I like the red one with the C, but no small size left .


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

A-M-A-Z-I-N-G!!!

I'll try my best to get them.... but there are problems in that I need to send them payment info and I'm not even in the US right now.


----------



## ViV04

Angelicious said:


> The vintage flower shoes are around $120.  I presold a pairs.  The smalles available at Orlando outlet is size 7 thou.  I like the red one with the C, but no small size left .



Do they run true to size? Anyone know hows the side of the shoes look like? Thanks!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I wonder how small the small Diorissimo shopper is... I don't want anything too tiny...


----------



## edollasign

I just ordered the Dior Deco Evening bag from my SA, Lubos from the Orlando outlet.  I'm excited to receive it.


----------



## fashion_guru86

I just got an e-mail from my SA at the Cabazon outlet saying that all their handbags, except for the ones that are already 50% off, are 20% off for the 4th of july sale.


----------



## GyrlLayney

fashion_guru86 said:


> I just got an e-mail from my SA at the Cabazon outlet saying that all their handbags, except for the ones that are already 50% off, are 20% off for the 4th of july sale.


 
Any Gaucho totes?


----------



## joeyjimmy

shihfan said:


> Hi there, I just called the orlando outlet... i really wanted a romantique bag, but when i called this SA peter said none of the romantiques were on sale. IN fact he said only the lady dior in pea and pink r on sale =( is that the same info u were told ?/


Most everything at the outlet is normally 50% off the retail price. The outlet is running a sale on select items, but I don't think any of the romantique line has been marked down.


----------



## joeyjimmy

Sunglasses that are an additional 50% off


----------



## joeyjimmy

Sorry about the other 2 posts, that's what I get for not scrolling to the end of the thread.


----------



## welovelouie

did anyone get that small diorissimo beige/red hobo?  i'm thinking about it but then i dunno how small it is and if it's gonna be comfortable over the shoulder.. any idea?


----------



## Angelicious

ViV04 said:


> Do they run true to size? Anyone know hows the side of the shoes look like? Thanks!


 
ViV, I dont know if dior size runs true, but for the slide style I'm a size 6.  But this particular vintage flower with a sling back, I was hoping that I can get away with size 7.   It's such a good deal.  Just gotta have it.   BTW, have you get your vintage flowers tote yet??  They have an additional 20% off.  I think it's a TDF.  Dont forget to show us pic.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

welovelouie said:


> did anyone get that small diorissimo beige/red hobo? i'm thinking about it but then i dunno how small it is and if it's gonna be comfortable over the shoulder.. any idea?


 

If you mean the small  hobo, I have my eye on that too, I already have the multipocket hobo. I emailed the outlet for the sizes, once they reply, I'll post it here.


----------



## welovelouie

yeah.. i was gonna get the boston.. but i guess i rather have something that can go over my shoulder


waiting for u babydoll..thanks


----------



## joeyjimmy

Angelicious said:


> ViV, I dont know if dior size runs true, but for the slide style I'm a size 6. But this particular vintage flower with a sling back, I was hoping that I can get away with size 7.  It's such a good deal. Just gotta have it.  BTW, have you get your vintage flowers tote yet?? They have an additional 20% off. I think it's a TDF. Dont forget to show us pic.


I think dior runs small, I usually can wear 40 in Prada, but 41 in Dior.


----------



## nataliam1976

joeyjimmy said:


> I think dior runs small, I usually can wear 40 in Prada, but 41 in Dior.




for me Dior is usually 8.5 and i usually wear 8.


----------



## welovelouie

uhm.. to me, they seem fine.. i'm a size 6-6.5 and i wear dior 36 in shoes

hey babydoll, did u ever got the measurement?  r u gonne buy that hobo?  red or white?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

welovelouie said:


> uhm.. to me, they seem fine.. i'm a size 6-6.5 and i wear dior 36 in shoes
> 
> hey babydoll, did u ever got the measurement? r u gonne buy that hobo? red or white?


 
my bf called them and they said they were too busy to give measurements, so he emailed them and they said they'll respond today. 

yeah im planning on buying the red hobo. 

which one are you planning on getting?


----------



## welovelouie

i dunno if i want the med or the sml hobo babydoll.  I think i like the shape of the small one more but would it be too small?  the white boston is so tempted though.. i wish there were white hobo.

the shape of the small hobo is sooo much cuter than the medium one.. arrrgg.. so hard to decide

btw.. how long does it take to ship?


----------



## diordramaqueen

You can get either standard or overnight. I think standard is like 4 or 5 days I can't remember for sure.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

i know, i can't decide at all. my bf is going to call them now though, as soon as we get some details, i'm gonna put them down here.


----------



## Christy2007

I'm disappointed!  George supposed ship my purchases overnight, but it didn't come today and it still at the store.  But he said *the sunglasses is now 75% off*, so I save another $90.  I don't know if it was a good thing or not... I was hoping to get the sunglasses before go on my vacation.  Now I have to wait until I get back...bummer!


----------



## JaneGucci

Nataliam1976 authenticated this red gaucho. She gave me the thumbs up. I'm still thinking about it. I might hit the bin but I gotta think about it first. It's a good deal for brandnew. http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-G...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zerodross

JaneGucci said:


> Nataliam1976 authenticated this red gaucho. She gave me the thumbs up. I'm still thinking about it. I might hit the bin but I gotta think about it first. It's a good deal for brandnew. http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-G...QQcmdZViewItem



to add to it, from the pictures, i can tell it's from a fellow PFer, so one less worry for potential buyers.


----------



## pamdhillon12

Hi all,


I just purchased a black St. Germain Leather wallet.

$215  - 20% sale.

George helped and is a wonderful SA. I have been trying to get photos for the last 3 days... no one helped, they said they would send pics, never did... called so many times. I called George today and he was so helpful... even offered to send pics without me asking... answered all my questions he though he was swamped.

Thanks


----------



## lvluv

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paris-Hiltons-C...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

pink d'trick!!


----------



## astrise

woooo
the things you gals posted are all so tempting!
but too bad , i'm not in states 

do post more info if you have any 
will be asking a friend to help get for me if there are any adorable items.whee


----------



## southamptonkity

Christy2007 said:


> I'm disappointed! . .  . .I was hoping to get the sunglasses before go on my vacation.  Now I have to wait until I get back...bummer!





Where are you going?  I've had things shipped to where I was going.  I always ship my luggage anyway-  just tell the front desk you're expecting a package (unless youre staying with fam, then its hella easy).    Last Dec- I forgot my bathing suits, called Ralph Lauren in NY and they overnighted to Grenada.  I woke up to breakfast and bathing suits


----------



## mumum

Hmmm Crap, I got a pair of sunglasses with my bag. The sunglasses were 50% off but they have not shipped it yet, do you think they would adjust the glasses (as they are now 75% off)?
Thanks.


----------



## nataliam1976

lvluv said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Paris-Hiltons-C...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> pink d'trick!!




the question is - do I want a bag that belonged to Paris Hilton ?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

OK:

I emailed them and got pics from what's left in the Diorissimo line:


----------



## Lots_of_bags

Babydoll is that from the Orlando Outlet?


----------



## SuSu Kim

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWTIB-Rare-Chri...5QQihZ009QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

England Saddle !!


----------



## Crazyshopper

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=004&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=140134628764&rd=1&rd=1

Found a dior romantique on ebay .. It is new... !! Is the pricing ok ?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

yes it is, a very


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

yes it is,


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

yes it is, a very nice SA named natalia emailed these.


----------



## Lots_of_bags

i think i want the boston.....


----------



## Angelicious

Anyone know the price of the large white diorissima on the bottom right??  TIA


----------



## ViV04

yes Natalia is my SA too she is very nice!


----------



## ViV04

awww the white tote is gone!!


----------



## astrise

the messenger bag looks nice


----------



## aznddalgi

Crazyshopper said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=004&sspagename=STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=140134628764&rd=1&rd=1
> 
> Found a dior romantique on ebay .. It is new... !! Is the pricing ok ?



OMG. THAT. IS. BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I bought the small hobo btw


----------



## Lots_of_bags

congrats babydoll - pix when get it!!!


----------



## tt_81

*Babydoll* - Do you mind to giving me the email address of the Orlando Outlet? 

Thank you.


----------



## pinknyanko

the white boston looks cute. 

they sold out of the sunglasses i wanted. oh well. money saved?


----------



## 2manybags

Does anyone know which store has the vintage flower slingback?


----------



## Angelicious

Orlando, but they only have larger size left.  GL


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

tt_81 said:


> *Babydoll* - Do you mind to giving me the email address of the Orlando Outlet?
> 
> Thank you.


 

Hi! Nope, I don't mind at all. 

it's *BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com
*


----------



## diordramaqueen

Has anyone gotten their purchases yet???


----------



## whiteorleander

Dior red cannage bag, auction price is 405 dollar now! great deal
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...6QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Dior gaucho beige, 400 dollar !
http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-Authentic-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## whiteorleander

Dior Lady handbag, only 350 , BIN for 450 ! looks authentic.
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...2QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxy_chao

The package is stuck with FedEx.  Evidently they require "live person" to sign the package now.  I am so pissed.   The pick up center is 45 minutes away from me.  I might as well drive to the outlet to pick up.


----------



## indy

I GOT IT! my packages from outlet! woohoo...
I got the only vintage saddle in brown they had left and a medium vintage shopper... woohoo... I'm in LOOOVVVVEEEE!!!! will post pictures once I learn how...LOL


----------



## diordramaqueen

You guys did overnight?? Yesterday I spoke to an SA there and they said overnight shipped on monday and regular shipped tuesday... If I had known they were going to wait till this week to ship I would have done overnight too since I was only gone for the weekend. 

On a lighter note don't forget to post pics ladies


----------



## Banana311

The price that was listed for the khaki gaucho, is that before or after the 50% off?


----------



## letsgo

so I made my trip down to the desert hills outlet and OMG basically everything was on sale! i think shoes were 50% off, all purses were 20% off--some were 50% off, selected wallets 20% off, and omg it was like, heaven!


----------



## Angelicious

diordramaqueen said:


> You guys did overnight?? Yesterday I spoke to an SA there and they said overnight shipped on monday and regular shipped tuesday... If I had known they were going to wait till this week to ship I would have done overnight too since I was only gone for the weekend.
> 
> On a lighter note don't forget to post pics ladies


 
I still haven't get mine yet.  diordramaqueen, I'm sure you dont want over night, cuz it's so expensive.  I live 3 hours away from the store.  And it costs $70 to ship over night.  I think it's too over price.  BTW, did you pay $20 for shipping??  That was what i paid, just wonder if they charge the same for S/H.  TIA


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

You guys are lucky... I get to pick up my purchases only after I return back to the States in August.


----------



## mumum

Angelicious said:


> I still haven't get mine yet. diordramaqueen, I'm sure you dont want over night, cuz it's so expensive. I live 3 hours away from the store. And it costs $70 to ship over night. I think it's too over price. BTW, did you pay $20 for shipping?? That was what i paid, just wonder if they charge the same for S/H. TIA


 
I too was told that they would only send it out this week. Infact, I double checked and it was sent out Teusday. That ok, as long as the wait isnt bad. And saving on that crazy overnight shipping is worth the wait.

Also, I tried to have them give me the extra discount on the glasses, but no luck. Oh well, pissed, but still got it at 50% off.


----------



## diordramaqueen

I am the most impatient person you will ever meet so to know that they only sent it out tuesday and have to wait on standard shipping really irks me...My SA told me the stuff would ship on friday but there's not much to do at this point.


----------



## Virginia

letsgo said:


> so I made my trip down to the desert hills outlet and OMG basically everything was on sale! i think shoes were 50% off, all purses were 20% off--some were 50% off, selected wallets 20% off, and omg it was like, heaven!



*Hey, I was there yesterday too! I ended up picking up a Vintage Flowers bag.. not sure which style but it was only $288 + tax!  *


----------



## LegionKitty

welovelouie said:


> did anyone get that small diorissimo beige/red hobo?  i'm thinking about it but then i dunno how small it is and if it's gonna be comfortable over the shoulder.. any idea?




I just recently purchased these bags from the Diorissimo line. I took some photos to show the size of the small red and beige handbag. It is a little small for a shoulder bag, but comfortable once you get used to it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lovely, just lovely!  Dunno why, I'm just obsessed with the Diorissimo line.


----------



## Christy2007

I got my items yesterday, it's beautiful!!!  I'll post the pic soon.


----------



## omgblonde

I got this from the Orlando outlet about 2 weeks ago, I looove it!


----------



## foxy_chao

omgblonde said:


> I got this from the Orlando outlet about 2 weeks ago, I looove it!




wow, this is so cute.  Is this a mini?  Looks small?  what do you call this?  I think I want one of these.  May I ask how much you paid for it?


----------



## omgblonde

Yeah it's tiny. It was $280 dollars.. almost $300 with the tax.


----------



## fashion_guru86

LegionKitty said:


> I just recently purchased these bags from the Diorissimo line. I took some photos to show the size of the small red and beige handbag. It is a little small for a shoulder bag, but comfortable once you get used to it.


 
LegionKitty your Diorissimos are GORGEOUS! I really love the small red bag, great choices. Congrats!


----------



## Angelicious

Love the white messenger bag.  It's beautiful.


----------



## foxy_chao

wahoo, just got my package today.  I got the leopard saddle & the big black nylon shopping bag.


----------



## diordramaqueen

omgblonde I love your bag its so adorable I've never seen it that small before congrats!!!


----------



## diordramaqueen

foxy are you trying to upload from you pc if so you can't do that, do you have photobucket you could upload it there and then try to post.


----------



## Angelicious

Have you got your stuffs yet ddq??


----------



## diordramaqueen

Nope I have not gotten my stuff yet . It seems like I have been waiting forever...Have you gotten yours yet angel????


----------



## Angelicious

diordramaqueen said:


> Nope I have not gotten my stuff yet . It seems like I have been waiting forever...Have you gotten yours yet angel????


 
I thought that the items went out on friday (last friday)like I was told.  But they didn't even ship til this wed.  I called G up and ended up paying for second days air.  Cuz I have fly to Seattle,WA.  So I expect my package to be in Seattle  tmr. Paid $40 for s/h, but instead I saved the tax for shipping to Seattle,WA.   I'll post pix when i get back.  I hope you'll get your stuffs by tmr too.


----------



## Virginia

omgblonde said:


> I got this from the Orlando outlet about 2 weeks ago, I looove it!


*
Very cute!   Is the size comparable to LV's Mini Sac HL??*


----------



## diordramaqueen

Angelicious said:


> I thought that the items went out on friday (last friday)like I was told.  But they didn't even ship til this wed.  I called G up and ended up paying for second days air.  Cuz I have fly to Seattle,WA.  So I expect my package to be in Seattle  tmr. Paid $40 for s/h, but instead I saved the tax for shipping to Seattle,WA.   I'll post pix when i get back.  I hope you'll get your stuffs by tmr too.



I highly doubt mine will come tomorrow but one can only hope...can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## mumum

Got mine Today.
It was sent out on Teusday from Woodbury. Great LD bag with the hard handles and a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## welovelouie

ddq, you can upload from ur pc, just click on upload management and click the browse button to up maximum 5 pictures per reply.  YOu have to click on reply button though, only the next screen show you now to do it.. under where you enter text.. not quick reply

hope this helps.. no need to upload onto free host


----------



## diordramaqueen

welovelouie said:


> ddq, you can upload from ur pc, just click on upload management and click the browse button to up maximum 5 pictures per reply. YOu have to click on reply button though, only the next screen show you now to do it.. under where you enter text.. not quick reply
> 
> hope this helps.. no need to upload onto free host


 
Then how come her pic wasn't coming up??


----------



## omgblonde

mrsjimmyh said:


> *
> Very cute!   Is the size comparable to LV's Mini Sac HL??*



Not really sure what size that is, but I measured my bag for you.. it's roughly 21cm across, 15.5cm in height not including the handles & 12cm in width, hope that helped


----------



## Virginia

*^Thanks!!*


----------



## letsgo

mrsjimmyh said:


> *Hey, I was there yesterday too! I ended up picking up a Vintage Flowers bag.. not sure which style but it was only $288 + tax!  *



i think i know which one you're talking about! it was like, the only oen there, right? it was the dior print in beige/white? and it looks like a mini, stretched-out bowling bag?


----------



## Virginia

*^yup, that's the one.. *


----------



## AnnnetteM

I am in Miami and my wonderful husband wants to take me to the Dior outlet this weekend....has anyone been there lately? I am looking for any non-saddle bags...I like styles like the DL line, Lady Dior in colors, D-Trick, Romantique, etcc...is there any great deals going on? 

And usually how much off are the bags? I have the mgr at the Dior boutique here that calls me to pre-sale bags at %50-60 off so, just wondering if the deals are woth the 3 hour trip?

Thanks


----------



## LegionKitty

I just have to say that Jessica at the Orlando outlet is very nice and easy to deal with. Just remember that Orlando is very busy and it usually takes them a day to respond to emails and phone calls during busy times.


----------



## AnnnetteM

oh, I am def going Friday this week, but just wanted to know if the $$ are worth it? I am so hyped finding out that I don't have to pay over $1000 a bag anymore! I am hoping they carry decent stuff for good prices so I can cover my closet like a store


----------



## foxy_chao

diordramaqueen said:


> Then how come her pic wasn't coming up??



I dragged and dropped and I guess it didn't work and didn't realized it left junk code in there.  I will redo and resize the images.  Thanks for the tip.  

Diordramaqueen, I hope you get your stuff soon and share the photos too.


----------



## ronsdiva

I have been looking for information on the location of the outlets. There was one post early in this thread that listed a few locations. Does anyone know if there is an outlet in the mid-Atlantic region of the U.S. (Maryland, DC, Virginia, PA)?


----------



## diordramaqueen

If I am not mistaken those are the only 3 here in the US your best bet would be the New York location, second the Orlando. They accept phone orders but you have to be able to sent copies of the card and photo ID. Hope this helps.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

^^ I believe that Cali has one as well


----------



## ronsdiva

Thanks for the info on the outlets.


----------



## Virginia

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> ^^ I believe that Cali has one as well



*  The one in SoCal is located @ the Cabazon Outlets*


----------



## diordramaqueen

Yea I know I said they were 3 I just told her the two that were closest.


----------



## diordramaqueen

You're welcome ronsdiva.


----------



## ReRe

Absolutely gorgeous cream gaucho (best color made in my opinion) from a fantastic fellow PFer.  Someone grab it!  My god the starting price is lower than the 50% sale prices that Dior had (which was only on red and blue).  This is a steal....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=012&sspagename =STRK%3AMESE%3AIT&viewitem=&item=2201297 64396&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## roxiepup62

Thats a terrible price i just bought a romantique from the outlet for 460 (after shipping and tax), i wouldn't pay more to buy anything on ebay... especailly since it is hard ot know what is authentic and what isn't


----------



## D & G rockstar

Umm, but that's an outlet item.. of course it would be cheapy.


----------



## hmwe46

Welcome to the PF Roxie.

There is no question of authenticity on this bag.

As for starting prices, each gal has her own limits, but at 50% off retail I can't imagine anyone not being happy with such a find.



roxiepup62 said:


> Thats a terrible price i just bought a romantique from the outlet for 460 (after shipping and tax), i wouldn't pay more to buy anything on ebay... especailly since it is hard ot know what is authentic and what isn't


----------



## LadyDior

I just called the one in Cabazon. It's about 15-20 minute from Palm Springs. They have lots of tourists going through there, so they sell items fast. I mean, I was there looking at a bag, then I put it back on the shelf and someone else picked it up and bought it within 5 minutes! 

Anyway, I just called them asking about the Lady Dior bags and they said they recently had a *50% off* sale  (yes, 50% off)and sold all but 1. They only had the summer colors; hot pink, turquoise and mint green. They were going for under $500.00. So, right now, their stock is depleted, but they'll be getting more bags in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## welovelouie

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *welovelouie*
> 
> 
> _ddq, you can upload from ur pc, just click on upload management and click the browse button to up maximum 5 pictures per reply. YOu have to click on reply button though, only the next screen show you now to do it.. under where you enter text.. not quick reply
> 
> hope this helps.. no need to upload onto free host_
> 
> Then how come her pic wasn't coming up??





diordramaqueen said:


> Then how come her pic wasn't coming up??




oh here.. let me show you.. her pictures didn't show up because she click on the icon INSERT IMAGE.  You can only use that one if you have already uploaded the pictures with the URL's ready.

however, you don't need to upload the pictures.  First, click on the button says SUBMIT REPLY, the pink one.. NOT quick reply (correct me if i'm wrong.. typing w/o double checking )
Second, under all the message text box, and the smilies, and ander the Post icons, even under the 2 buttons "SUBMIT REPLY" and "PREVIEW POST," there is a button says "MANAGE ATTACHMENTS" -> click.  a window should pops up, check ur popup blocker if it doesn't pop up.
Third, browse from your drive and click upload.  Make sure to check the attachment keys to make your pictures big enough to not exceed the maximum size allowed.  





*gif* 	97.7 KB 	- 	-  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*jpeg* 	195.3 KB 	- 	-  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*jpg* 	195.3 KB 	- 	-  	
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*pdf* 	488.3 KB
so.. here is a test.. this is a picture of Louie.. my pom


----------



## bexiu16

do you guys have any new pictures from the outlet? I just bought the Lady Dior..and I think I am now addicted to Dior...Thanks so much!


----------



## pei941

Beside my worst experience from Ebay..

This is what I got from Cabazon Outlet during July 4th Week.  I bought it for 298(I think) and another 20%off!!  It's roomy.. and convenient when you go out to travel~ ha... I carried it to everywhere I went during my trip to LA!


----------



## apple_28

whiteorleander said:


> Dior red cannage bag, auction price is 405 dollar now! great deal
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...6QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Dior gaucho beige, 400 dollar !
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-Authentic-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




i missed that cannage!!!


----------



## roxiepup62

but it was the same purse and the one thay showed for as much as I bought it for from the outlet...


----------



## roxiepup62

The outlet also has purses 50 % off.... I don't know I'm just skeptical about ebay I have gotten burned WAYYYYY to many times with everything from jeans, to shoes, to purses


----------



## latinrose222

Does anyone have the email addys for NY and Cali??  There are so many pages to search though!!


----------



## ashakes

latinrose222 said:


> Does anyone have the email addys for NY and Cali??  There are so many pages to search though!!



Here is the Cabazon one....I don't have the NY one, but I know one of the girls will have it. 

BCabazon@us.christiandior.com


----------



## sweetierene

Hi there, I am wondering if you have seen any cannage bag in outlet? I have found there is cannage shopper bag on sale in BG but not sure if it is worth it to buy with $1000+


----------



## Virginia

*I don't recall seeing any at the Cabazon outlets..  Feel free to correct me though.  By the way, I was on there on July 4.*


----------



## latinrose222

ashakes said:


> Here is the Cabazon one....I don't have the NY one, but I know one of the girls will have it.
> 
> BCabazon@us.christiandior.com




Thanks!! 


:tpfrox:


----------



## jamiee

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dior-Womens-Pur...2QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

authentic dior gaucho in white(cream) for just about $590!!  
from an honest seller..
seems like there are some defects(nothing major) on this gaucho, but the price makes up for everything


----------



## llson

FYI, I was in Orlando yesterday at the Dior outlet and they had the denim gaucho's (all sizes) and the Rebelle's, all at 50% off retail, also some vintage Logo bags.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Another request from me, haha:

If anyone sees/finds out about the cannage drawstrings, pls let me know!!


----------



## angelhipster

what do you think...real or fake?

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...0QQihZ013QQcategoryZ63852QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## angelhipster

sorry, I applied it to the wrong thread. :shame:


----------



## debbiechin

llson said:


> FYI, I was in Orlando yesterday at the Dior outlet and they had the denim gaucho's (all sizes) and the Rebelle's, all at 50% off retail, also some vintage Logo bags.


 
Hi. How much were the Gauchos? Hope they have some left when I get there in Nov!


----------



## Virginia

llson said:


> FYI, I was in Orlando yesterday at the Dior outlet and they had the denim gaucho's (all sizes) and the Rebelle's, all at 50% off retail, also some vintage Logo bags.



*Do you know which vintage logo bags they had??*


----------



## llson

Both the Vintage Logo and Denim Gaucho's were at least half off the normal retail store price.  In the Vintage Logo, there was a huge travel bag, a Birkin style bag, the Messenger (which I just bought at Saks for more than the outlet price...ugggh), and another style, can't remember which one.....sorry.  In the Denim Gaucho's there were lots of choices, small, medium, double, etc.  Hope this helps.  I believe they will do phone orders.


----------



## debbiechin

thanks. bummer i don't live in the states. been drooling over everyone's bags. will just have to wait till nov.


----------



## Virginia

llson said:


> Both the Vintage Logo and Denim Gaucho's were at least half off the normal retail store price.  In the Vintage Logo, there was a huge travel bag, a Birkin style bag, the Messenger (which I just bought at Saks for more than the outlet price...ugggh), and another style, can't remember which one.....sorry.  In the Denim Gaucho's there were lots of choices, small, medium, double, etc.  Hope this helps.  I believe they will do phone orders.


*
Thanks so much!!! *


----------



## xousagio29ox

hi... i was wondering... if we emailed them at the cali location, and asked them to take pics of all the available purses they have right now of the bags, would they do it, including the price?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Never mind...I've heard not so good stuff about the cannage Drawstring and changed my mind.


----------



## apple_28

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Never mind...I've heard not so good stuff about the cannage Drawstring and changed my mind.



what have you heard? I'm considering getting one...


----------



## southamptonkity

im back in orlando.  will go tomorrow evening and report back!


----------



## freesia

Just came back from a trip to the Cabazon outlet for the first time.  I just can't believe I got the Lady Dior east/west bag in Turquoise for 75% off!  This has to be the best deal ever!  

I bought it last Thursday and the SA said there's still 20 left in stock. 

http://www.eluxury.com/browse/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=10920185&SectionID=9000


----------



## GuyNSearch4Bag

Can anyone let me know if any of the outlets have the large saddle (non gaucho) ?  I'm looking for a classic version for my wife.


----------



## designerduds

How big is the lady dior e/w?  coz I called and the lady said they only have the small one?  I didnt know there were two sizes?  Is the small one the one in eLuxury? that's about 10" long right?  Thanks!



freesia said:


> Just came back from a trip to the Cabazon outlet for the first time. I just can't believe I got the Lady Dior east/west bag in Turquoise for 75% off! This has to be the best deal ever!
> 
> I bought it last Thursday and the SA said there's still 20 left in stock.
> 
> http://www.eluxury.com/browse/product_detail.jhtml?styleid=10920185&SectionID=9000


----------



## pamdhillon12

Hi,

Cabazon Outlet only has 1 Dior East/West purse left after discount it is $322. I talked to Denise.

thanks


----------



## pamdhillon12

Hi,

Cabazon Outlet only has 1 Dior East/West turq purse left after discount it is $322. I talked to Denise.

thanks


----------



## yslalice

Hi All! Did you see any leopard at the outlet? Thanks so much!


----------



## Christy2007

Any long wallet at the outlets?  TIA


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

I wish they had white instead of turquiose!


----------



## sarah1029

Did they have any diorissimo bags?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

apple_28 said:


> what have you heard? I'm considering getting one...


 
I think I searched this forum for some reviews, and I heard some bad things about the color running... And that it doesn't stay shut or something.


----------



## yslalice

No leopard left at the outlets 
If you scored one, you are one lucky lady!


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

designerduds said:


> How big is the lady dior e/w?  coz I called and the lady said they only have the small one?  I didnt know there were two sizes?  Is the small one the one in eLuxury? that's about 10" long right?  Thanks!



The link posted is the small E/W handheld with hard handles. The larger one is bigger with softer, longer handles so you can wear it over your shoulder. Hope that helps!


----------



## Virginia

sarah1029 said:


> Did they have any diorissimo bags?



*I was at the Cabazon outlets during July 4th and I can't recall seeing any there.*


----------



## sarah1029

mrsjimmyh said:


> *I was at the Cabazon outlets during July 4th and I can't recall seeing any there.*


 
Oh ok, thank you.


----------



## yslalice

http://www.purseblog.com/fugly-bags/dior-pony-leopard-saddle-pouch/
So no saddle  but this one is at Woodbury....I think it's fun, not fug!
http://www.amazon.com/Dior-Handbags-Leopard-PLP41216-Leather/dp/B000PUDUZ2
This one is also there...sorry for posting links, I can't figure out how to post just pics.
If anyone calls around for these and finds a leopard saddle, please let me know! I usually love frame bags (like the second), but I guess I was sad that I couldn't have my first choice....


----------



## southamptonkity

Orlando!!!  no pics as my camera is MIA- (i'm so mad... my quick-e-mart pics are on there!!)

Lady dior in baby blue-ish colour for $600 + 50% off.  (I got one) that plus heels for ~$490
Still a great selection of shoes for sale + 50% off.  

TONS TONS TONS of saddles.
all the neon (green, purple, etc) leather saddles avail for ~$555

Limited Edition Peru saddle.  ( I thought i was fug)

That one really flowery saddle is still there as well as the white leather saddle with the couple of flowers stitched in...

bathing suits, coverups, and under garments were 75% off, not a lot of selection, just that really wild flora pattern

Still a lot of wallets 50+% off

Demin gauchos already in the outlet.  The lager one with red leather, the tiny one with red leather, as well as the larger one with brown leather.  

My SA was super helpful and told me she also has the Adiorable saddle-  She is always willing to email photos and ship!  I will post photos of my goodies once I find my camera, or wind up buying another

xo


----------



## sexxiliciousgrl

thanks for the update  btw, which lady dior style was available? i'm still thinking about biting the bullet even though i shouldnt


----------



## GuyNSearch4Bag

Anyone have the Orlando Outlet e-mail?  Do they send pics?  I know Cabazon does already.  How hard are the classic dior saddles to come by?


----------



## southamptonkity

GuyNSearch4Bag said:


> Anyone have the Orlando Outlet e-mail? quote]
> 
> they do!  i'm not home yet, so i cant get my emails out for you but call them.  super super nice people
> 
> (407) 239-0090


----------



## southamptonkity

sexxiliciousgrl said:


> thanks for the update  btw, which lady dior style was available?


 

east/west i believe its called.  in the light (*baby) blue


----------



## fashion_guru86

My SA, Nao, at the Cabazon Outlet just sent me pics of the shipment they received today.

Logo Charms Black Leather $520
DFL Calf Black and White $835
DFL Medium Zip White $725
Flight Mini Nylon $345


----------



## fashion_guru86

DFL Medium Nylon Messenger $445
DFL Nylon Shopper $415
Flight Shoulder White $775
Diorissimo Black Leather $620
DFL Medium Zip Black $725


----------



## fashion_guru86

Diorissimo Medium Boston $375
Diorissimo Small Boston $305
Diorissimo Small Messenger $285
Rasta Bowling Bag $395
Double Black Logo Saddle $325


----------



## fashion_guru86

Rasta Saddle $300
Vintage Travel Messenger Hobo $300


----------



## bexiu16

gosh, the Rasta saddle is tempting me now..what do you guys think of it? should I get it for that price? I don't really like brown..thanks for all the input...


----------



## diordramaqueen

Hmmm, I am really tempted to get that white boston and hold on to it for next summer....esp at that price. Thanx for posting fashion guru.


----------



## astrise

Is the rasta saddle always found at the outlet?
won't be heading to states till maybe dec/jan.

will it run out of stock?
been wanting to get my hands on another saddle


----------



## Virginia

Thanks for sharing fashion_guru!


----------



## pinknyanko

i saw some dior sunglasses on sale today at nordies for the anniversary sale. prices are 99.90-119.90. they had a cannage style one. and some others with large DIOR logo on the sides in ivory color.


----------



## southamptonkity

astrise said:


> Is the rasta saddle always found at the outlet?
> won't be heading to states till maybe dec/jan.
> 
> will it run out of stock?
> been wanting to get my hands on another saddle



I have not seen the rasta saddle in the outlets since april of this year


----------



## astrise

oh no....
means it's pretty rare that it's seen in the outlet now..

*sobs*


----------



## southamptonkity

GuyNSearch4Bag said:


> Anyone have the Orlando Outlet e-mail?  Do they send pics?



Here you go!

BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com

just in today-








325






620






325






520






835






725







775






285


----------



## d'Orsay

southamptonkity said:


> Here you go!
> 
> BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## southamptonkity

d'Orsay said:


> BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com
> 
> 
> Thank you very much for the information.





oh yea i forgot-
Sachiyo Chappell
407-239-0090

sweet sweet girl!  one of my fave SA's ever


----------



## Virginia

thanks for sharing southamptonkity!


----------



## Angelicious

Thanks for sharing guys.  Wow, the RAsta is still around, with such good deals.  Love the logo messenger bag.  Does anyone here have that bag?? Wonder if it's too small?


----------



## blew415

Outlets have pretty good prices right now.  Wish I could go to Orlando and shop.  I am not a fan of shipping-I like to see it irl.  Rats!


----------



## ReRe

fashionguru, you are going to get me in trouble again.  Haven't paid for that cheeky little detective yet.


----------



## juicy_girl

how much for the 6th photo one? sorry don't know the name


----------



## shopdoc

Thanks for posting these. I have been wanting the Diorissimo Boston in white forever. I found it today at the NY location for about $400. I got the medium sized one and they still had one left in small. Initially tried the Orlando location and they had the messenger bag for $285. 

I can't wait to get my bag! YAY!


----------



## yslalice

Thanks for posting pics and prices, everyone! I am calling up and ordering tomorrow (and also checking again for leopard)!


----------



## princessjacqui

this thread is awesome. i received the same pix from the palm springs location. Nao is so nice. I ordered the rasta saddle, bowling bag, and messenger! these are great prices! go for it!! you might regret it later. i'll post any others if i receive them.


----------



## Heath-kkf

Love all the bags above. I am a small bag lover.

I'm just not a huge fan of the logo bags. It's a little overkill, if you ask me. At least with other brands' logo bags people don't necessarily know automatically what brand you are carrying or "advertising" .


----------



## allaboutpurses

do the outlet have any dior corset bag?


----------



## Lots_of_bags

when i was in orlando last week they had the leopard saddle - i noticed it when i went to pick mines up! 
~The staff are all great there!!


----------



## astrise

Do they have the rasta saddle at the wood's outlet?


----------



## yslalice

Lots_of_bags said:


> when i was in orlando last week they had the leopard saddle - i noticed it when i went to pick mines up!
> ~The staff are all great there!!


Ooooo! Thanks! I am going to call them up right now!


----------



## Lots_of_bags

hope you get it yslalice.......


----------



## roxiepup62

Hey question guys! If i buy a purse from florida (i'm from california) will I still have to pay my states sales tax?


----------



## Virginia

Yes, I believe you do.  I wanted to buy something from the Marc Jacobs store once and since there was one here, they said they would charge me CA's sales tax.


----------



## roxiepup62

Oh darn! it was worth a shot! thanks though!


----------



## yslalice

Lots_of_bags said:


> hope you get it yslalice.......


 
Sad...called all three, and still none.Thanks for trying to help me out!


----------



## apple_28

anyone with any good ebay deals for dior?


----------



## ToFashion!

I am in love with this color...the Price seems reasonable compared to the retail. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-2007-C...0806600QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItem

The seller has other nice Dior items and seems to have nice feedback too.


----------



## Brazil_mm

Hi Girls!
Do you know the email of Cabazon outlet store?
Tks!


----------



## diordramaqueen

^^^^ _ BCabazon@us.christiandior.com here you go.
_


----------



## bgyoshi

i was just at the cabazon outlet! i bought the flight mini nylon =P!! love it!


----------



## foxy_chao

astrise said:


> Do they have the rasta saddle at the wood's outlet?


Cabazon has it now, you can call to order.


----------



## Brazil_mm

diordramaqueen said:


> ^^^^ _BCabazon@us.christiandior.com here you go._


 
Tks diordramaqueen!

Does anyone know which purses are avaiable right now in Cabazon? I'm trying to get this information but I'm a bit far away... ))) Brazil....
Tks!


----------



## marykay

heres a few new purses from cabazon outlet!! if you order by phone ask for Denise ive bought 2purses from her before..she even picked out a pink dior dress for my 2 year old daughter!!


----------



## shopdoc

This is from the Woodbury outlet. I got the Rasta. I wasn't sure at first thinking that it may look outdated but I figured it can be a nice weekend bag to wear with jeans and stuff like that.


----------



## gingerfarm

Love the Rasta.  I think it'll always be cute.


----------



## Virginia

thanks for sharing Marykay!


----------



## Brazil_mm

marykay said:


> heres a few new purses from cabazon outlet!! if you order by phone ask for Denise ive bought 2purses from her before..she even picked out a pink dior dress for my 2 year old daughter!!


 
Tks a lot, marykay!!!!


----------



## bexiu16

hey Marykay, do you happen to know the prices on the bag..especially the white one? thanks for sharing in TIA!


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

bexiu16 said:


> hey Marykay, do you happen to know the prices on the bag..especially the white one? thanks for sharing in TIA!


 
I like the white one too! I wonder what the measurements are, I like medium/big big bags.


----------



## Hoodster777

shopdoc said:


> This is from the Woodbury outlet. I got the Rasta. I wasn't sure at first thinking that it may look outdated but I figured it can be a nice weekend bag to wear with jeans and stuff like that.


Do you remember how much the other saddlebags pictured are?

Has anyone spotted any of the Hardcore Poison bags, preferably white? I bought the wallet last summer at Woodbury (my first designer purchase, and it was only $75!) and I've been dying for the matching bag.

I really need to get back up to Woodbury like now, I would order the bags but I like trying them on and looking around the store before I buy them.


----------



## marykay

marykay said:


> heres a few new purses from cabazon outlet!! if you order by phone ask for Denise ive bought 2purses from her before..she even picked out a pink dior dress for my 2 year old daughter!!


 
from top to bottom

DiorissimoLeatherBlk $620
DiorissimoMdboston $375
GauchoJeanDoubleSaddle $865
Rebelshoulderivory $795 ( the white hobo u guys were asking about)
RomantiqueDistressedLeatherFlap $645
Romantiquedistressedleathersmall $575
Romantiquesmlboston $395
DiorissimoHoboRed $445


----------



## marykay

hope u guys get it!! and show pictures!!


----------



## blew415

Thanks for the pics and prices!


----------



## d'Orsay

marykay said:


> from top to bottom
> 
> DiorissimoLeatherBlk $620
> DiorissimoMdboston $375
> GauchoJeanDoubleSaddle $865
> Rebelshoulderivory $795 ( the white hobo u guys were asking about)
> RomantiqueDistressedLeatherFlap $645
> Romantiquedistressedleathersmall $575
> Romantiquesmlboston $395
> DiorissimoHoboRed $445


 
Thanks MaryKay for the pictures and prices!  Do you remember if they have Vintage Logo Boston?


----------



## Loganz

ooh...that distressed leather flap is adorable!!!


----------



## d'Orsay

shopdoc said:


> This is from the Woodbury outlet. I got the Rasta. I wasn't sure at first thinking that it may look outdated but I figured it can be a nice weekend bag to wear with jeans and stuff like that.


 
Thanks shopdoc for sharing the info. Do they have lady Dior and Vintage Logo Boston?


----------



## Banana311

How much are the solid colored saddles?


----------



## shopdoc

d'Orsay said:


> Thanks shopdoc for sharing the info. Do they have lady Dior and Vintage Logo Boston?




Hi,

They have the lady Dior at an extra 50% off. I got one today for $300-something. 

I think the solid saddle bags are $500-something ($555 if I am remembering it correctly).

They also had the older larger black leather saddle bag (don't remember what it is called).    

I know they also have the white Diorissimo Boston in small and medium. 

What do you all think of the solid saddle bags? I really like the lilac. Any thoughts?


----------



## d'Orsay

shopdoc said:


> Hi,
> 
> They have the lady Dior at an extra 50% off. I got one today for $300-something.
> 
> I think the solid saddle bags are $500-something ($555 if I am remembering it correctly).
> 
> They also had the older larger black leather saddle bag (don't remember what it is called).
> 
> I know they also have the white Diorissimo Boston in small and medium.
> 
> What do you all think of the solid saddle bags? I really like the lilac. Any thoughts?


 
Thank you for your prompt reply. I took a look of your picture again; the lilac saddle bag is gorgeous, I like it the most among the other colors.


----------



## Virginia

shopdoc said:


> Hi,
> 
> They have the lady Dior at an extra 50% off. I got one today for $300-something.
> 
> I think the solid saddle bags are $500-something ($555 if I am remembering it correctly).
> 
> They also had the older larger black leather saddle bag (don't remember what it is called).
> 
> I know they also have the white Diorissimo Boston in small and medium.
> 
> What do you all think of the solid saddle bags? I really like the lilac. Any thoughts?



i think the lilac color is soo pretty too.  IMO, it'd be easier to match.


----------



## jes_y89

hi, Shopdoc
Which outlet are you going? When you said they have the older larger black leather saddle bag...is the bag as the link below:
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=194358&d=1181430785
I am also interested in buying the lady dior one or one of the solid leather saddle bag....however I really don't know what kind of color I should choose....


----------



## shopdoc

The Woodbury, NY outlet.  I didn't go there, I just had a very long conversation with "Mrs. Willson" and she explained these bags to me in detail. She was actually very nice. 

I got the small lady dior in turquoise. I was also looking for an all leather saddle and they said they only had the ones in the picture, the brown with flower embroidery (what do you think of that one?), and the larger saddle. From what she explained the larger saddle is similar to Michelleb's saddle from the "saddle up" thread. Sorry, I don't know how to link to it. ush:

The green and yellow are also nice. Lilac is probably the easiest to work into an outfit, then green. I don't know how I would wear the yellow one though. 

Anyone planning on going to/calling the outlets tomorrow? If you verify the price of the all leather saddles, can you please post here?

Love you all for teaching me about Dior outlets! 



jes_y89 said:


> hi, Shopdoc
> Which outlet are you going? When you said they have the older larger black leather saddle bag...is the bag as the link below:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=194358&d=1181430785
> I am also interested in buying the lady dior one or one of the solid leather saddle bag....however I really don't know what kind of color I should choose....


----------



## astrise

the yellow one looks cute 
looks like it would brighten up a weekend outfit


----------



## Lots_of_bags

Hoodster777 said:


> Do you remember how much the other saddlebags pictured are?
> 
> Has anyone spotted any of the Hardcore Poison bags, preferably white? I bought the wallet last summer at Woodbury (my first designer purchase, and it was only $75!) and I've been dying for the matching bag.
> 
> I really need to get back up to Woodbury like now, I would order the bags but I like trying them on and looking around the store before I buy them.


 
the leather saddles are $500-550ish if i remember right from the orlando outlet last week.....


----------



## Banana311

does anyone have the emails for the dior outlets?  I am not sure how many there are but it would be appreciated.


----------



## gucci for life

Hi girls,
anybody seen Dior Double Saddle black/white  Logo Jacquard bag in any outlets?
I've been looking for one forever now

Please help


----------



## Justinleaddict

Is there a Dior Outlet in Paris?


----------



## southamptonkity

Banana311 said:


> does anyone have the emails for the dior outlets?  I am not sure how many there are but it would be appreciated.



ooorlando-

BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com
Sachiyo
407-239-0090


----------



## Jenna51580

Oh yes I will be in France in three weeks is their a Dior Outlet?


----------



## purlin77

Hi .. anyone knows if oulets in US take international order? iim from singapore ... its so nice to be in US ..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I don't think they take international orders.... I remember asking about this on the phone to them before. Somebody correct me if I am wrong tho...


----------



## ronsdiva

Thanks for all of the info. I am contacting Cabazon today.


----------



## Angelicious

Anyone have any shoes' pics frrom the outlet??  Please post the shoe's pic.  TIA.


----------



## jabbermo

Newbie here, has anyone seen the Dior Detective bag at the outlet? The one with the double pockets in the front with a C and D charm, like the red one from the picture below:

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m23/siaras/dior020-1.jpg
Borrowed from Fashion_Guru86.

I'm looking for a red or brown one.  Thanks!


----------



## bgyoshi

does the outlet at Cabazon ship? or do you have to drive there to buy it? thanks!


----------



## yslalice

bgyoshi said:


> does the outlet at Cabazon ship? or do you have to drive there to buy it? thanks!


 
They will ship for 20 or 25 dollars, I believe...


----------



## bgyoshi

oh okay..nice =) thanks!


----------



## bgyoshi

is Nao the SA that's asian with long straight black hair with a little bit of accent in her English?  A really nice girl helped me when I was there and now I want to call for an order and would love to have her help me again.  But I'm not sure of her name =( Thanks!


----------



## shopdoc

jabbermo said:


> Newbie here, has anyone seen the Dior Detective bag at the outlet? The one with the double pockets in the front with a C and D charm, like the red one from the picture below:
> 
> http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m23/siaras/dior020-1.jpg
> Borrowed from Fashion_Guru86.
> 
> I'm looking for a red or brown one.  Thanks!


I just called Woodbury and they have it in red for like $825.


----------



## iqaganda

I spotted this one on ebay just now..

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

This one is identical to the one I have, only that mine is white and this is black!


----------



## southamptonkity

iqaganda said:


> I spotted this one on ebay just now..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> This one is identical to the one I have, only that mine is white and this is black!



oh this is sooo gorgeous


----------



## ashakes

Dior Rebel Leather Tote @ NM:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat13090758cat11310748cat13090754

Not a huge discount, but something!


----------



## Mina211

Has anyone from the UK been to Bicester lately?  I'm going next week and was wondering if anyone knew what they had at the moment?


----------



## beebee602

Yes, I want to see the shoes!!!


----------



## bella_sky

has anyone seen the Christian Dior Trotter Romantique Satchel or shoulder bag at the outlet? 

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/pro...hristian Dior Trotter Romantique Satchel/1807

thanks!


----------



## Sunnydqt

Has anyone been to the Dior outlet lately? If so, can you let me know if they have the medium vintage boston in black or the dior shopper? Also, for how much? TIA!


----------



## ryry07

Hi there, does anyone know if the outlet or someplace is selling the Dior girly tote "trotter plage medium", its pink and clear and has a stripe with the number 2?  Its made out of pvc and is pink and white?  I have been looking for this for forever, and I want to buy it for sentimental reasons.  Can anyone help me out?  Thanks!


----------



## Jaaanice

ryry07 said:


> Hi there, does anyone know if the outlet or someplace is selling the Dior girly tote "trotter plage medium", its pink and clear and has a stripe with the number 2? Its made out of pvc and is pink and white? I have been looking for this for forever, and I want to buy it for sentimental reasons. Can anyone help me out? Thanks!


 
I am not sure which bag you are talkin about. but if its clear, i think i saw it at woodbury a while ago.. i was there today but it didn't catch my eyes.. you can call them up and ask them if you would like....


----------



## ryry07

Hi there, yes its the clear one!  I called there today and the lady had no idea what I was talking about.  I think its from the rain collection.  If you see it again, will you please tell me and I will call them right away and purchase it.  I am going to call again tomorrow.  I have to find this bag, its VERY sentimental to me.  Thank you again for your help!


----------



## DESIGNER_WHORE

Do you folks know if the outlets ship stuff to Hawaii?  Thanks!!!


----------



## SuSu Kim

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280139191322&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=018

Trotter Romantique handbag


----------



## SuSu Kim

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220135412142&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

Dior Flowe tote
Great deal!! someone get it LOL


----------



## SuSu Kim

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Christ...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

DIOR Rasta handbag


----------



## SuSu Kim

http://cgi.ebay.com/MAGNIFICENT-X-L...ryZ15730QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cannage handbag


----------



## SuSu Kim

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

dior girly handbag


----------



## Jenna51580

DESIGNER_WHORE said:


> Do you folks know if the outlets ship stuff to Hawaii? Thanks!!!


I am not but I think they do. You should call and ask.


----------



## LadyDior

DESIGNER_WHORE said:


> Do you folks know if the outlets ship stuff to Hawaii?  Thanks!!!



I just called the Cabazon Outlet [SIZE=-1](951) 922-3606, and they said they do ship to Hawaii.[/SIZE] I plan on stopping by there sometime this week and possibly take pictures of their stock to post here. Looking for anything special?


----------



## yslalice

LadyDior said:


> I just called the Cabazon Outlet [SIZE=-1](951) 922-3606, and they said they do ship to Hawaii.[/SIZE] I plan on stopping by there sometime this week and possibly take pictures of their stock to post here. Looking for anything special?


That would be so great if you did that! Thanks!!!!


----------



## Sunnydqt

LadyDior said:


> I just called the Cabazon Outlet [SIZE=-1](951) 922-3606, and they said they do ship to Hawaii.[/SIZE] I plan on stopping by there sometime this week and possibly take pictures of their stock to post here. Looking for anything special?


 

Can you see if they have any of the vintage dior logo stuff? I really want a either a vintage dior logo shopping tote or a medium boston bag. Thanks!


----------



## LadyDior

I've decided to go this evening before they close. I'll take pictures.


----------



## bexiu16

Hey guys 
Do you know if the small Lady dior ^^ similar to the above is still at the outlet?


----------



## LadyDior

Ok,  I've uploaded 88 pictures from the Dior Outlet in Cabazon. Turns out they recently received a huge shipment. They have some limited edition bags, logo bags, crocodile ($16,970 Brown & $9,860 Purple) bags. Lots of stuff. If you want to buy something here's the SA info (I'll put it in my signature too).

*Dior Outlet - Cabazon
Denise Hendrickson
951-922-3606*

If you call and speak with Denise please let her know you're from The Purse Forum and you saw the pictures LadyDior took. She'll know what you mean and she will be so excited to help you. I'm just trying to establish clout for us so when any of us calls, every SA in the store will do whatever is needed to help us get whatever we want. Wouldn't that be cool? We'd have so much clout!!!!

Since I'm so close to Cabazon, I'll try to take pictures and post them here when I visit the store.

By the way, they ship worldwide, but you have to speak to Denise.

Anyway, here's the link:

http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707


----------



## LadyDior

bexiu16 said:


> Hey guys
> Do you know if the small Lady dior ^^ similar to the above is still at the outlet?


They are out of small Lady Dior bags now. I don't know when they'll get more in.


----------



## yslalice

oh ladydior! thank you so so so much for posting!!! Wow!


----------



## sarmel

Lady Dior, WOW! Thanks for the taking the pics and creating an online album. Great thinking!

And good idea with establishing and building clout with the SAs as TPF members.

So, did you buy anything?


----------



## LadyDior

^you're welcome 

Enjoy!!! Oh, and if you see anything you want, please be sure to call asap because people love that store.


----------



## shopdoc

this is awesome!  You are great, ladydior! 
thanks!


----------



## Angelicious

LadyDior, do you happen to know the price of the Limited edition Peach Satin Saddle??  The one with the cd  metal chain.  I think it's so cute.  Correct me if am wrong, it's a small saddle bag right???  TIA.  http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162254731000994

Also, is this a clutch?? 

http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162125881981986


----------



## LadyDior

sarmel said:


> Lady Dior, WOW! Thanks for the taking the pics and creating an online album. Great thinking!
> 
> * And good idea with establishing and building clout with the SAs as TPF members.*
> 
> So, did you buy anything?


Nope...it took A LOT of willpower though. I really wanted that keychain, but I'm going to try and pass.

Thank you! I hope the idea works because I think we have a lot of power here that we're not using. If we come across someone who doesn't work want with us, we'll just quietly find another SA in the store who will. The goal, however, is to establish credit with all SA's in every store. Next thing we know, they'll be overly excited to help us because we're almost always a guaranteed sale. Let's just make sure we're never rude to the SA's and not using our clout as a threat to the them and hopefully this will work.


----------



## LadyDior

Angelicious said:


> LadyDior, do you happen to know the price of the Limited edition Peach Satin Saddle??  The one with the cd  metal chain.  I think it's so cute.  Correct me if am wrong, it's a small saddle bag right???  TIA.  http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162254731000994
> 
> Also, is this a clutch??
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162125881981986





I'm sorry, but I don't remember the price, but I THINK it's less than $500.00. All I know is that it's 50% off the regular price. Mention that when you call Denise.

The clutch is a light light green and it's more of a card holder than a regular clutch. To me, it would be great for travel documents (passport, tickets, credit cards, etc). Denise can give you more information. Just let her know it's on the middle shelf with the green gauchos in the front of the store.

Sorry I could be more help. Just work with Denise. I let her know she'd probably receive some calls tomorrow.


----------



## yslalice

ladydior, do you happen to know the price of the mini detective bag? thanks!


----------



## LadyDior

yslalice said:


> ladydior, do you happen to know the price of the mini detective bag? thanks!


Nope, I didn't get prices this time. I'll have to do that next time. I'll call sometime tomorrow and see if I can get prices.


----------



## DESIGNER_WHORE

LadyDior said:


> I just called the Cabazon Outlet [SIZE=-1](951) 922-3606, and they said they do ship to Hawaii.[/SIZE] I plan on stopping by there sometime this week and possibly take pictures of their stock to post here. Looking for anything special?


 
THANK YOU SO MUCH for checking  and THANK YOU for the pics.  I am not looking for anything particular right now, but was just curious because I would love to order some things in the future.  Thanks again.


----------



## LadyDior

DESIGNER_WHORE said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH for checking  and THANK YOU for the pics.  I am not looking for anything particular right now, but was just curious because I would love to order some things in the future.  Thanks again.


ok, keep checking back because I try to post periodically.


----------



## astrise

wow!
ladydior! thanks a million for the great pictures and updates,
i've called the woods outlet on the rasta saddle and it's no longer in stock. supposed to get information when it's back in the outlet.

but thanks for all the photos from the cabazon outlet.
any idea how the worldwide shipping works?


----------



## LadyDior

astrise said:


> wow!
> ladydior! thanks a million for the great pictures and updates,
> i've called the woods outlet on the rasta saddle and it's no longer in stock. supposed to get information when it's back in the outlet.
> 
> but thanks for all the photos from the cabazon outlet.
> any idea how the worldwide shipping works?


I don't have details on worldwide shipping, but Denise said she can basically ship to anyone who calls.


----------



## jeslyn

http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162216076295298

It so nice of you , ladydior, to post all the info. 
But for anyone who's interested in that croc detective in brown, it was on sale at Neiman for 5800 only during their final sale from I think original 16000 or something? It is a such a beauty, not heavy and a crazy price for a croc. So if anyone wants it, contact neiman in Las vegas to see if they still have it.


----------



## LadyDior

jeslyn said:


> http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162216076295298
> 
> It so nice of you , ladydior, to post all the info.
> But for anyone who's interested in that croc detective in brown, it was on sale at Neiman for 5800 only during their final sale from I think original 16000 or something? It is a such a beauty, not heavy and a crazy price for a croc. So if anyone wants it, contact neiman in Las vegas to see if they still have it.


Wow. Ho long ago did you see the croc bag? I thought it was just beautiful...loved the coloring.


----------



## astrise

http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096161335607998962
any idea how much is the furry saddle bag..from the pics taken , they looked tempting!!


----------



## d'Orsay

Thank you so muc Ladydior!  It helped us a lot!  Thank you very very much for puting your time and effort to make this working so great.  What a wonderful way to connect us who are far away from the outlets to get know deals and most updated information on the outlet items. Can't say how much I appreciate it.


----------



## joeyjimmy

Wow, thanks Ladydior, you really took lots of pictures and made it feel just like shopping in the store. Plus the pictures are really clear. That was so much time and effort on your part, you are so super to do that for all of us!


----------



## jeslyn

LadyDior said:


> Wow. Ho long ago did you see the croc bag? I thought it was just beautiful...loved the coloring.



Just a couple of weeks ago in their glass case in the center of the handbags section.  The SA says it's been there for a while and few asked for it, thinking it's too expensive since it's locked up. But it's on sale for only 5800!!! so call handbags section for it if you want that. They ship too! It's beautiful


----------



## Kai Lien

Thanks a lot LadyDior. What a great idea. I'm glad they let you take pics. I saw a few saddles that caught my eye...I might just have to call Denise.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

LadyDior, thanks so much for the awesome photos and taking the time to upload all of them!  It was so much fun checking them all out!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LadyDior, thanks so much for the link and all the pics! It made me feel like I'm actually there in the store shopping, lol.


----------



## pamdhillon12

LadyDior,

Thanks for taking the time to photograph the whole Dior store  

It was fun browsing.

Do you happen to know what the price is of the monogramed burgundy coloured purse???

thanks so much


----------



## chanelcaviar

wow thanks for all the pics!!


----------



## minz

Thanks so much for the lovely pics...


----------



## oranGetRee

thanks for posting the pics, Ladydior! 
i love the saddles!


----------



## FijiBuni

Oh I saw so many cute accessories!!! Thanks LadyDior!

Does anyone know the approximate prices for this little one?




And these two?


----------



## ReRe

Thanks for posting, almost as good as being there.


----------



## jackiemadrigal

I got these pics from SA in Orlando named Jessica. Unfortunately when i asked about the prices i didn't get a reply. too bad.

This is by the way my first ever post in this website..Hi everyone!


----------



## jackiemadrigal

oops i think i have to resize the pics! sorry...


----------



## saffron99

thanks a lot for sharing , very helpful ~~~~~


----------



## luvdiesel

thank you lady dior for the great pics, by the way, do you happen to know the price for their gaucho bags?


----------



## Virginia

Sandra, thanks for all the pics!!!


----------



## jeslyn

LadyDior said:


> Wow. Ho long ago did you see the croc bag? I thought it was just beautiful...loved the coloring.


 
My friend just called neiman in vegas and they told her it's already sold. For $5800 marked down from $16000, that is a crazy price for such a beautiful purse.(but still way too high for me, hahaxx) Besides. it was really impressive that it wasnt as heavy as some other croc bag (eg. Nancy Gonzales or Hermes) Dont know that's good or not. But either way, it's gone.


----------



## jamiee

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320145073239&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011

lovely double gaucho in off white
its only 490 now


----------



## LadyDior

jeslyn said:


> My friend just called neiman in vegas and they told her it's already sold. For $5800 marked down from $16000, that is a crazy price for such a beautiful purse.(but still way too high for me, hahaxx) Besides. it was really impressive that it wasnt as heavy as some other croc bag (eg. Nancy Gonzales or Hermes) Dont know that's good or not. But either way, it's gone.



Thanks for letting me know.

Everyone, You're welcome for the pictures. They had so much stock that I really wanted to share.


----------



## wannabelyn

oh lady dior thanku for the pics
i like the jewllery i might ring denise as u suggested to see if she'll ship to me in sydney!


----------



## princessjacqui

thanks ladydior! wow - you rock! i actually ordered from there and received my shipment a few weeks ago. i guess the gaucho wasn't there when i made the order! too bad  do you remember how much that was?

THANKS!!!!


----------



## princessjacqui

purlin77 said:


> Hi .. anyone knows if oulets in US take international order? iim from singapore ... its so nice to be in US ..


 
hi there. i was told that they do not ship internationally. only within the states. i visited singapore last year and the items i purchased there are now at the outlet!!! oh well at least i was able to buy some at the outlet prices


----------



## princessjacqui

Sunnydqt said:


> Can you see if they have any of the vintage dior logo stuff? I really want a either a vintage dior logo shopping tote or a medium boston bag. Thanks!


 
cabazon has the white medium boston bag for only $395!! i contemplated on it but i always get white things dirty.


----------



## whytedaises

hi everyone,

im new at this forum, so please forgive my mistakes.

i'm not very knowledgable in the names, but i would love to own a dior bag.  im in LOVE  with the dior Cannage bag.  Can anyone please help me locate one.

Thank you,
XOXO


----------



## southamptonkity

hey i got a ton of photos of new arrivals from the orlando store.. i'm freaking lazy, so if someone wants to PM me i'll forward you all photos via real email to post them on here for all the lovely ladies  lol.  sorry have to pack for france

xo
Kat


----------



## latest obsession

LOVED the flowery saddle bag!


----------



## ruktam

Anybody know how much are these??

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=220642&d=1184981254

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=220641&d=1184981254

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=220649&d=1184981549

thanks!!


----------



## ayla

SuSu Kim said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> dior girly handbag



Damnit, I can't believe I missed this !!! I've been wanting that bag for the longest time. ush:


----------



## southamptonkity

i'm done being lazy.  here you go.  dont ask me prices as i dont know.


----------



## southamptonkity




----------



## southamptonkity




----------



## southamptonkity




----------



## southamptonkity

call ask for Sachiyo tell her kat from ny sent you 
407-239-0090


----------



## sarah1029

thanks so much for the pics! everything looks so yummy!


----------



## sarah1029

........and that gold saddle is so gorgeous!


----------



## joeyjimmy

Love the shoes, maybe I need to give them a call.


----------



## Sunnydqt

Love the Dior logo pochettes.


----------



## Sunnydqt

ok, I just called Sachiyo. I'm placing an order tomorrow morning for the logo pochette


----------



## southamptonkity

Sunnydqt said:


> ok, I just called Sachiyo. I'm placing an order tomorrow morning for the logo pochette




loooooove Sachiyo!


----------



## Sunnydqt

She was very nice and friendly. I told her what I wanted and she even took time to take closer pics of the bags and e-mailed them to me. Thanks for posting pics southamptonkity!


----------



## Angelicious

Anyone happen to know the price of the pink messenger bag??  Are those bags 50% retail price??  TIA.


----------



## Jenna51580

southamptonkity said:


> hey i got a ton of photos of new arrivals from the orlando store.. i'm freaking lazy, so if someone wants to PM me i'll forward you all photos via real email to post them on here for all the lovely ladies lol. sorry have to pack for france
> 
> xo
> Kat


*Kat thank you so much for posting the pictures.  I am packing for my trip to France too, where are you going in France?*


----------



## southamptonkity

Jenna51580 said:


> *Kat thank you so much for posting the pictures.  I am packing for my trip to France too, where are you going in France?*



you are very welcome-  i hate uploading pics, lol... but its so worth it to help you ladies shop.

I leave today!  I am going to Paris for 4 days.  Monte Carlo for 3 days, and St. Tropez for 2 days 

what about you?


----------



## SuSu Kim

Just quick question, does the outlet stock bags that are "imperfect condition"??


----------



## Jenna51580

southamptonkity said:


> you are very welcome- i hate uploading pics, lol... but its so worth it to help you ladies shop.
> 
> I leave today! I am going to Paris for 4 days. Monte Carlo for 3 days, and St. Tropez for 2 days
> 
> what about you?


I am starting in St. Tropez, Monte Carlo, Cannes than going to Marseillaise than finally to Paris and maybe Normandy for about 2 weeks


----------



## Jenna51580

southamptonkity said:


> you are very welcome- i hate uploading pics, lol... but its so worth it to help you ladies shop.
> 
> I leave today! I am going to Paris for 4 days. Monte Carlo for 3 days, and St. Tropez for 2 days
> 
> what about you?


Are there any Dior Outlets in France?


----------



## joeyjimmy

SuSu Kim said:


> Just quick question, does the outlet stock bags that are "imperfect condition"??


 From my experience, the bags are first quality- you just have to make sure that the stock person packs you a nice bag.


----------



## Sunnydqt

So far based on my experience, they are all first quality.


----------



## Jenna51580

SuSu Kim said:


> Just quick question, does the outlet stock bags that are "imperfect condition"??


I have bought a bag from the Outlet and it was first quality.  I am not sure if they have bags that are "imperfect condition" but I am sure if you ask the Sales Associate (SA) they will know more.


----------



## blu^tulip

Dior Trotter Romantique (the newer style) $499 - it's been authenticated *thumbs up*

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I guess it's time to make another purchase soon.... haha.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I guess it's time to make another purchase soon.... haha. Thanks SO much for these pics, lovely l


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I guess it's time to make another purchase soon.... haha. Thanks SO much for these pics, lovely ladies and enjoy your vacation!! Don't forget to go to Dior in


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I guess it's time to make another purchase soon.... haha. Thanks SO much for these pics, lovely ladies and enjoy your vacation!! Don't forget to go to Dior in Paris and tell us what's the new stuff there! :hug:


----------



## Lots_of_bags

thanks for the pix!


----------



## LoveH

I'm searching for a white Dior ( just posted this one on "Authenticate Dior": http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem)

But I just happened upon this one WHAT A DEAL!!!!!! CHECK IT OUT!!!

http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=85806819&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=86153529


----------



## gimexgime

if i call them and tell them to call me when the romantique distressed leather flap goes on sale, will they do it?


----------



## eggegg

does the cabazon outlet could send the item at GUAM, USA?


----------



## eggegg

here in Duty Free Shop GUAM it is on sale only $295


----------



## eggegg

LadyDior said:


> Ok, I've uploaded 88 pictures from the Dior Outlet in Cabazon. Turns out they recently received a huge shipment. They have some limited edition bags, logo bags, crocodile ($16,970 Brown & $9,860 Purple) bags. Lots of stuff. If you want to buy something here's the SA info (I'll put it in my signature too).
> 
> *Dior Outlet - Cabazon*
> *Denise Hendrickson*
> *951-922-3606*
> 
> If you call and speak with Denise please let her know you're from The Purse Forum and you saw the pictures LadyDior took. She'll know what you mean and she will be so excited to help you. I'm just trying to establish clout for us so when any of us calls, every SA in the store will do whatever is needed to help us get whatever we want. Wouldn't that be cool? We'd have so much clout!!!!
> 
> Since I'm so close to Cabazon, I'll try to take pictures and post them here when I visit the store.
> 
> By the way, they ship worldwide, but you have to speak to Denise.
> 
> Anyway, here's the link:
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707


_You're so assertive Lady Dior! nice info_


----------



## LadyDior

SuSu Kim said:


> Just quick question, does the outlet stock bags that are "imperfect condition"??


Designer outlet stores don't stock imperfect condition items. This is how outlets get their merchandise:

1. Boutiques & Stores carry current & upcoming seasonal items. Any problems with items get sent back to be repaired or destroyed.

2. Boutiques send their previous season items to Outlet stores (which is why you may not see a lot of sale items in boutiques because their outlets are their sales stores).

3. I THINK if they were to sell irregular/imperfect merchandise, they have to display it somewhere so the customer knows. Plus, I don't know of any designer who wants the reputation of selling irregular/imperfect merchandise because it's all supposed to be "high-end".

Could you imagine someone saying this to you after you paid $4000.00 for the same bag?

_"I just bought this cool samouri 1947 bag at the outlet for $500.00. One of the snakes is missing, but it was a great deal! Now I have an authentic Dior Designer Handbag. Look, we're twins...yea for us!"_

Not saying it wasn't a great deal for them, but the person who paid $4000.00 for the same bag with 2 snake MIGHT be a little ticked off. Especially when they're not only paying for the material, creativity & workmanship, but the status that come along with owning a $4000.00 bag.


----------



## jeslyn

LadyDior said:


> Designer outlet stores don't stock imperfect condition items. This is how outlets get their merchandise:
> 
> Could you imagine someone saying this to you after you paid $4000.00 for the same bag?
> 
> _"I just bought this cool samouri 1947 bag at the outlet for $500.00. One of the snakes is missing, but it was a great deal! Now I have an authentic Dior Designer Handbag. Look, we're twins...yea for us!"_
> 
> Not saying it wasn't a great deal for them, but the person who paid $4000.00 for the same bag with 2 snake MIGHT be a little ticked off. Especially when they're not only paying for the material, creativity & workmanship, but the status that come along with owning a $4000.00 bag.



well put!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ yes indeed! I'm a big fan of outlets, their stuff is the same quality as the regular boutiques, only half priced!  

I can't wait to see my new purchases this fall!


----------



## ReRe

I was told by SA they are first quality.


----------



## ReRe

jabbermo said:


> Newbie here, has anyone seen the Dior Detective bag at the outlet? The one with the double pockets in the front with a C and D charm, like the red one from the picture below:
> 
> http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m23/siaras/dior020-1.jpg
> Borrowed from Fashion_Guru86.
> 
> I'm looking for a red or brown one. Thanks!


Yes.  Although I've seen more of the single pocket Dior Detectives, you should contact the outlet they can do a search.


----------



## ReRe

BCabazon@us.christiandior.com
call and ask for Sean at (951) 922-3606.
He's great and sends me email pictures of the bags.


----------



## pamdhillon12

Hi,

Are Dior watches sold at the outlet?????

thanks


----------



## LadyDior

pamdhillon12 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are Dior watches sold at the outlet?????
> 
> thanks


I didn't see any at the Cabazon outlet when I was there a couple of weeks ago. I'll be making another stop there pretty soon and I'll take more pictures. Check out the link in my signature to see the pictures I took the last time I was there. The SA that was extremely helpful to me was Denise and will work with you if you have shipping needs.


----------



## Angelicious

How much is this one ?? http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162327745445090 Does anyone know??  TIA.


----------



## mrsking2

Thanks for posting all those great pictures!  I occasionally get to the Dior outlet at Woodbury Commons but I don't think they have nearly as much stock as the one you've photographed!

Do you know the price of the pink Detective in alligator?  If it's within reach and still there I'll be calling the SA!!!

Thanks
Jo



LadyDior said:


> I didn't see any at the Cabazon outlet when I was there a couple of weeks ago. I'll be making another stop there pretty soon and I'll take more pictures. Check out the link in my signature to see the pictures I took the last time I was there. The SA that was extremely helpful to me was Denise and will work with you if you have shipping needs.


----------



## kAYTEEXOX

where is this outlet???!!!! I am new to this and dying to get my hands on some bags


----------



## joeyjimmy

kAYTEEXOX said:


> where is this outlet???!!!! I am new to this and dying to get my hands on some bags



Welcome to Dior outlet shopping. There are 3 in the US.

Dior Cabazon- near Palm Springs CA
(951) 922-3606

Dior Orlando- Florida
(407) 239-0090

Dior Woodbury- New York
(845) 928-4602


----------



## LadyDior

mrsking2 said:


> Thanks for posting all those great pictures!  I occasionally get to the Dior outlet at Woodbury Commons but I don't think they have nearly as much stock as the one you've photographed!
> 
> Do you know the price of the pink Detective in alligator?  If it's within reach and still there I'll be calling the SA!!!
> 
> Thanks
> Jo


the pink detective bag was around $9600. I don't know if it's still there though. You can call Denise and she'll be happy to help you.


----------



## mrsking2

Thanks - I'll call her now.  If it was 9600 and 50% off, that's a great deal!

Jo



LadyDior said:


> the pink detective bag was around $9600. I don't know if it's still there though. You can call Denise and she'll be happy to help you.


----------



## twochubbycheeks

LadyDior said:


> the pink detective bag was around $9600. I don't know if it's still there though. You can call Denise and she'll be happy to help you.


 

Do you think they still have the Rasta Tote?


----------



## Hoodster777

I'm getting so excited for my trip to the outlet on the 31st, there are so many lovely bags!

Has anyone seen any of the white "Hardcore Poison" bags at the outlet? I have the wallet that I got at the outlet last summer, but I really want the matching bag.


----------



## Lbuesch

Are there currently ANY authentic DIOR GAUCHO bags on Ebay right now? Looking for black, white, or python.... and your help is MOST appreciated.


----------



## Lbuesch

Does anyone know where I can phone order or online order a GAUCHO in white, black or python for a REASONABLE price?


----------



## LadyDior

Angelicious said:


> How much is this one ?? http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162327745445090 Does anyone know??  TIA.


I was there today and those are $1050-75%=$262.50


Here are the newest bags at Cabazon Outlet. They're expecting another shipment next week, so I'll try and stop by to see what's new. After that, Denise said they'd get something near Christmas.

Call Denise or Sean if you have any questions. They both were there to help me today.

The Rasta saddle bag will be there next week and is priced around $300.00.


http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon82207/photo#5101755611062697890


----------



## aliang

LadyDior, thanks for the pix.  Do you know if they are going to have a labor day sale next weekend?  I like the leather tote and wondering if that one will be on sale next weekend.


----------



## Angelicious

LadyDior said:


> I was there today and those are $1050-75%=$262.50
> 
> 
> Here are the newest bags at Cabazon Outlet. They're expecting another shipment next week, so I'll try and stop by to see what's new. After that, Denise said they'd get something near Christmas.
> 
> Call Denise or Sean if you have any questions. They both were there to help me today.
> 
> The Rasta saddle bag will be there next week and is priced around $300.00.
> 
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon82207/photo#5101755611062697890


 
Thank you LadyDior!!  I called ORLANDO outlet yesterday and asked about that wristlet, the male SA who answered the phone said it's $500 something   So, as of yesterday I gave up on this wristlet already.  But today I guess I have to call Denise first thing in the morning.   Thank you again LadyDior, you're .


----------



## nataliam1976

Lbuesch said:


> Are there currently ANY authentic DIOR GAUCHO bags on Ebay right now? Looking for black, white, or python.... and your help is MOST appreciated.


 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Auth-Dior-G...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thats all i could find that would be quite reasonably priced...


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Hello everyone!,

Let me introduce myself to the forum , my name is Sean and I have been working at the Dior Outlet in Cabazon California for three years strong.  I look forward to sharing with everyone what we have in stock.  Many of our items were sold only in Oversea Markets.  None of our product is made for the outlets (unlike some of our competition).  Currently our new arrivals include bags from the following lines : Detective, Vintage Traveler, Denim Gaucho, Rebelle, St. Germain, Limited Edition Crocodile Detectives ($9,250 - $17,000) and Limited Edition Saddles ($1,000+) each.  If anyone has any questions I will do my best to answer all of your questions via phone at work or here when I am online.  My first priority is to be on the sale floor , but in my down time I can e-mail limited amounts of photos.  

thanks for all of your enthusiasm for Dior!!,

Sean Rayshel 

Dior Outlet Cabazon

(951) 922-3606


----------



## SuSu Kim

Do they accept international orders?
TIA


----------



## foxy_chao

DiorOutletSean said:


> Hello everyone!,
> 
> Let me introduce myself to the forum , my name is Sean and I have been working at the Dior Outlet in Cabazon California for three years strong.  I look forward to sharing with everyone what we have in stock.  Many of our items were sold only in Oversea Markets.  None of our product is made for the outlets (unlike some of our competition).  Currently our new arrivals include bags from the following lines : Detective, Vintage Traveler, Denim Gaucho, Rebelle, St. Germain, Limited Edition Crocodile Detectives ($9,250 - $17,000) and Limited Edition Saddles ($1,000+) each.  If anyone has any questions I will do my best to answer all of your questions via phone at work or here when I am online.  My first priority is to be on the sale floor , but in my down time I can e-mail limited amounts of photos.
> 
> thanks for all of your enthusiasm for Dior!!,
> 
> Sean Rayshel
> 
> Dior Outlet Cabazon
> 
> (951) 922-3606



Hi Sean,  What a pleasant surprise to see you here, welcome. 

Ladies, Sean is one of best SAs I've ever had with Dior.  :okay:


----------



## Virginia

Hi Sean & welcome!


----------



## eggegg

Is it safe to order by phone at the dior outlet?


----------



## latest obsession

Welcome to tpf Sean!

Would you be able to tell me how much the flowery saddle bags are

this one:

http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162254731000994

and this one:

http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162512429039010

Thanks so much!




DiorOutletSean said:


> Hello everyone!,
> 
> Let me introduce myself to the forum , my name is Sean and I have been working at the Dior Outlet in Cabazon California for three years strong. I look forward to sharing with everyone what we have in stock. Many of our items were sold only in Oversea Markets. None of our product is made for the outlets (unlike some of our competition). Currently our new arrivals include bags from the following lines : Detective, Vintage Traveler, Denim Gaucho, Rebelle, St. Germain, Limited Edition Crocodile Detectives ($9,250 - $17,000) and Limited Edition Saddles ($1,000+) each. If anyone has any questions I will do my best to answer all of your questions via phone at work or here when I am online. My first priority is to be on the sale floor , but in my down time I can e-mail limited amounts of photos.
> 
> thanks for all of your enthusiasm for Dior!!,
> 
> Sean Rayshel
> 
> Dior Outlet Cabazon
> 
> (951) 922-3606


----------



## LadyDior

Angelicious said:


> Thank you LadyDior!!  I called ORLANDO outlet yesterday and asked about that wristlet, the male SA who answered the phone said it's $500 something   So, as of yesterday I gave up on this wristlet already.  But today I guess I have to call Denise first thing in the morning.   Thank you again LadyDior, you're .


Denise is off Thursdays & Fridays, so ask for Sean Rayshel. 951-922-3606.


----------



## LadyDior

DiorOutletSean said:


> Hello everyone!,
> 
> Let me introduce myself to the forum , my name is Sean and I have been working at the Dior Outlet in Cabazon California for three years strong.  I look forward to sharing with everyone what we have in stock.  Many of our items were sold only in Oversea Markets.  None of our product is made for the outlets (unlike some of our competition).  Currently our new arrivals include bags from the following lines : Detective, Vintage Traveler, Denim Gaucho, Rebelle, St. Germain, Limited Edition Crocodile Detectives ($9,250 - $17,000) and Limited Edition Saddles ($1,000+) each.  If anyone has any questions I will do my best to answer all of your questions via phone at work or here when I am online.  My first priority is to be on the sale floor , but in my down time I can e-mail limited amounts of photos.
> 
> thanks for all of your enthusiasm for Dior!!,
> 
> Sean Rayshel
> 
> Dior Outlet Cabazon
> 
> (951) 922-3606


Sean! It was a pleasure meeting you yesterday and I'm so happy you decided to join the forum. We definitely need you're expertise here for those outlet items. Again, I'm glad you decided to join us here. See you soon.


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Thanks,

Foxy is a great gal herself!!


----------



## DiorOutletSean

The two limited edition satin evening saddles are an additional 50% off $775.  We have one brown and two peach left as of 6pm yesterday. The Japan Print Flower Saddle is around $600 (don't quote me on that).


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Lady Dior,

Once I heard all the chatter about Dior Outlets mentioned on here I had the personal obligation to observe and help out the best of my abilities on here.  I once joined a fashion forum, but they were too "couture" minded and not very friendly.


----------



## DiorOutletSean

General Updates to everyone:

We ship internationally all the time, but one has to remember there are duties and high shipping costs , but that's the nature of the beast.  Our shipping is insured through Fed Ex.  To answer another question about phone orders, we do phone orders all time , many times daily infact.  We verify credit card #'s w/ address to protect from fraud...., also we ask to ship to the address that is also your billing address.  If you are a working gal and are not home when Fed Ex arrives ask your card company to add your company address , or an alternative address such as your trusting Best Friend's  to ship to (this suffices as well).  

About Dior Outlet Return Policy:

Here's the deal , we are an outlet and our goal is to unload older merchandise at a reasonable price. Since we are the "last stop" we cannot return or exchange anything (very few exceptions of course).  As you all know I am sure , most designer outlets have very stiff rules.  So please ask as many questions as you see fit to ensure that you like what you buy.  If you need me to measure I can do that, not a problem.  I know exactly what season every item is from and how to take care of Dior handbags as well.  

New Arrivals 8/23/08:

Dior Detective Med. Zip bag in dark brown $880
(classic bag w/ two pockets w/ C & D charm over each pocket, very hot in demand bag, 3 arrived)
Trotter Boston in Red logo $310 
(red and white PVC logo bag, very sporty 5 arrived)
Trotter rectangle messenger in Pink logo (around $300?)
(pink and white PVC logo bag, around 7 arrived)
Limited edition Ice pink satin and Swarowski crystal evening saddle $770 (only 1 arrived)

Labor Day Sale:

Nothing finalized yet in Corporate.  The sale will not be "big" by any means.  Memorial Day is the "big" sale of the year.  

I will update everyone soon.  Keep up with your questions.

-Sean


----------



## llson

Thank you Sean, so excited to have your updates and it is wonderful to have you eager to work with us.   Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## ToFashion!

Lbuesch said:


> Are there currently ANY authentic DIOR GAUCHO bags on Ebay right now? Looking for black, white, or python.... and your help is MOST appreciated.



Which style do you like?

This one is cute...

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-C...ryZ63852QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

There's that seller and a few others that have a pretty wide selection of Dior Gauchos.

My friend bought from this seller, I know they're authentic even though the photos are professional ones. You can see the feedback as well.

Hope that helps in your search.


----------



## RoseMary

lady dior, $ 620:







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...loc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget


----------



## Lbuesch

ToFashion! said:


> Which style do you like?
> 
> This one is cute...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTHENTIC-C...ryZ63852QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> There's that seller and a few others that have a pretty wide selection of Dior Gauchos.
> 
> My friend bought from this seller, I know they're authentic even though the photos are professional ones. You can see the feedback as well.
> 
> Hope that helps in your search.


 
CUTE bag... and I never even FOUND that one in all my searching.  I am flexible on STYLE of gaucho, but prefer the longer shoulder straps.  MINI is too small, I have too mujch JUNK!  What do you think of THIS one...http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300143879942&fromMakeTrack=true
and which other sellers do you know that are reputable?  THANK YOU!!


----------



## Lbuesch

DiorOutletSean said:


> Hello everyone!,
> 
> Let me introduce myself to the forum , my name is Sean and I have been working at the Dior Outlet in Cabazon California for three years strong. I look forward to sharing with everyone what we have in stock. Many of our items were sold only in Oversea Markets. None of our product is made for the outlets (unlike some of our competition). Currently our new arrivals include bags from the following lines : Detective, Vintage Traveler, Denim Gaucho, Rebelle, St. Germain, Limited Edition Crocodile Detectives ($9,250 - $17,000) and Limited Edition Saddles ($1,000+) each. If anyone has any questions I will do my best to answer all of your questions via phone at work or here when I am online. My first priority is to be on the sale floor , but in my down time I can e-mail limited amounts of photos.
> 
> thanks for all of your enthusiasm for Dior!!,
> 
> Sean Rayshel
> 
> Dior Outlet Cabazon
> 
> (951) 922-3606


 
SEAN!  Thank You Jesus.  I live in West Texas where most people do not even know what a DIOR is and outlet stores do not exist.  I am looking for a white, black, or python gaucho... single or dbl, med size, longer strap (NOT a tote, NOT a mini).


----------



## ReRe

Sean, so glad you stopped by to see us girls, I've really enjoyed working with you by phone, you got me that gorgeous small detective in nude with the lace design.  I just love shopping with the outlets, perfect bags and ridiculously reduced prices..what more could a girl ask for.


----------



## ReRe

Sean, I have the mini Gaucho in denim, but might be interested in a larger size, what do you have in denim Gaucho, bags or wallets.


----------



## DiorOutletSean

A quick post before I head into the trenches.  About the Gauchos, we only have denim , no leather or python (Paris said we will not get those for quite some time).  Rere give me a call today about the denim Gauchos, and then I can shoot you an e-mail from work again.  I have many styles.  I am glad you liked your LE Nude Detective bag, also that pic of the bag was in my coworker's hand not mine LOL!  I love selling bags , not too fond of wearing them LOL!  Talk to you later today.


----------



## foxy_chao

eggegg said:


> Is it safe to order by phone at the dior outlet?


I've ordered several items from Sean via phone.  My experience was great.  Sean was super easy to communicate with and he was most helpful.  Most of my purchases took about a minute or two on the phone and it's a done deal.


----------



## diamond_lover

Hey Sean and anybody else who knows,

Approximately how much are the LE satin saddles with the peacock feather embrodering? Thanks so much!

http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162448004529490


----------



## foxy_chao

diamond_lover said:


> Hey Sean and anybody else who knows,
> 
> Approximately how much are the LE satin saddles with the peacock feather embrodering? Thanks so much!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162448004529490





$1550 - cabazon


----------



## Nes

Does anyone know if they received the Rasta saddle bag yet? Exact price?? I love the bag it is too cute.


----------



## AestHetiC

Hi. I'm thinking of purchasing my first Dior bag

Does anyone know how much the big black bag on the left is?

http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162207486360690

and this one?

http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162512429039010


----------



## aliang

I just called Sean and placed my first outlet order.  I got the leather tote with flower LadyDior took the pic this week.  Can't wait to see my bag.


----------



## LadyDior

aliang said:


> I just called Sean and placed my first outlet order.  I got the leather tote with flower LadyDior took the pic this week.  Can't wait to see my bag.


 Congratulations!!! That bag is ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!!! I almost walked out with it yesterday because I couldn't keep my eyes off of it. The leather is such a gorgeous brown and the flowers just add a feminine touch. There's NO WAY you'd be unhappy with that bag. The saddle bag is beautiful too, and it costs more. Let me know when you get it and tell us what you really think when you see it in person.


----------



## LadyDior

Nes said:


> Does anyone know if they received the Rasta saddle bag yet? Exact price?? I love the bag it is too cute.


http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon82207/photo#5102359363205431394

5 New bags added.


----------



## ToFashion!

Lbuesch said:


> CUTE bag... and I never even FOUND that one in all my searching.  I am flexible on STYLE of gaucho, but prefer the longer shoulder straps.  MINI is too small, I have too mujch JUNK!  What do you think of THIS one...http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300143879942&fromMakeTrack=true
> and which other sellers do you know that are reputable?  THANK YOU!!



Yea, I am small so I get the smaller bags..I think the large ones look weird on me sometimes. 

That black one you found looks nice..I wonder what the reserve is?

This style is larger...
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-2007-C...5439899QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItem

And I love this color!
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-2007-C...0798138QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItem

The retail I believe is over $1,600 for those so the prices aren't bad.

As far as sellers, I think purse-n-boots-fashion sells only authentics as well, although I've never bought from them and their prices seem a little higher...


----------



## Lbuesch

ToFashion! said:


> Yea, I am small so I get the smaller bags..I think the large ones look weird on me sometimes.
> 
> That black one you found looks nice..I wonder what the reserve is?
> 
> This style is larger...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-2007-C...5439899QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> And I love this color!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-2007-C...0798138QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> The retail I believe is over $1,600 for those so the prices aren't bad.
> 
> As far as sellers, I think purse-n-boots-fashion sells only authentics as well, although I've never bought from them and their prices seem a little higher...


 
FOR CLARIFICATION for anyone else who reads this post.  PURSE-N-BOOTS ONLINE Ebay store, Purse-n-boots-fashion seller ID.  Very clear, detailed photos of each item, high-end designer items, should be relatively easy to authenticate any items posted. 
There ARE several copycat sellers on Ebay w/ the ID/name PurseNboots.  THEY ARE NOT THE SAME STORE and did not appear to carry any authentic high-end designer items.


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Lady Dior ,

You do such a great job with your album!  The Rasta saddle for $300 is not in the store yet , but it is on the way via France.  Many of my coworkers do not know it's coming even, but I seen the advance shipping list.  Nothing new came in today except for more Peacock Saddles , and when I mean more it's like one more in black.  The outlets have exhausted all of Paris' stock in their outlet wherehouse, so what we have in the store after the next shipment will have to last us through holiday.  There may be some more bags in the NYC Dior Outlet Wherehouses, but it's just the same items we already have.  So that's my heads up for all of you , if you see something you like and are pondering over , just buy it.  Sure I am a salesperson and would love to sell more bags, but I am being honest.  Everyone take care and I will talk to you soon.  

-Sean


----------



## purlin77

Hi sean,

Does the outlet have the romantique trotter flap bag mini (with leather bow) yet?


----------



## LadyDior

purlin77 said:


> Hi sean,
> 
> Does the outlet have the romantique trotter flap bag mini (with leather bow) yet?


Hi purlin,

Here are pictures of what is currently on the shelves at the outlet. I've been taking trips out there and taking pictures of what's on the shelf and Sean has been emailing me additional pictures of new items they get and what they are going to get soon from Paris. Please feel free to scroll through the photo album at the following links. If you have any additional questions, continue to post them here or you can call Denise or Sean direct at the Outlet. Hope this helps.

*http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707*


*http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon82207*


----------



## LadyDior

One more thing, this is only from the Cabazon, CA outlet.


----------



## babylove

Does anyone know how much this bag will be please?
http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162735767338626


----------



## babylove

sorry for all the question, so the outlet will ship to australia? because i asked before and was told no...if you can ship to australia, I would be so interested!


----------



## ultimatechic

This is cute:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=290154267305&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## DiorOutletSean

To answer your questions, the bag is $770 less an additional 50% off.  We have very few left , actually yesterday we got in one more brown one.  The Cabazon Outlet ships worldwide , but it's not cheap , and you may have to pay duties and taxes on top of the high shipping price.


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Purlin,

I am sorry to say we sold out of the mini flap romantic, the ivory ones sold out 6 months ago , and we sold the last brown one in July.  

-Sean


----------



## bluekit

One more question about the limited edition saddle bag ($770 less 50%). What is it made out of? It looks silk but I can't tell from the pictures. Does anyone know how well they hold up? it's beautiful!!


----------



## LadyDior

bluekit said:


> One more question about the limited edition saddle bag ($770 less 50%). What is it made out of? It looks silk but I can't tell from the pictures. Does anyone know how well they hold up? it's beautiful!!


I just called Sean and he said it's made of silk.


----------



## sarah1029

I LOVE the LE saddle. It is gorgeous! If I had that amount of money to spend right now, I'd buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## blu^tulip

ultimatechic said:


> This is cute:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=290154267305&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


 
Adorable indeed. It looks so tiny.


----------



## mrsking2

Hi Sean - it's great to have you here with us!

Have you or the other outlets received any of the limited edition saddle bags that were featured earlier this year with different designs for different cities?  I know there was one for Moscow, London, NYC, etc and I never saw them in my local Dior boutique.  I'd love to get one!

TIA,
Jo



DiorOutletSean said:


> To answer your questions, the bag is $770 less an additional 50% off. We have very few left , actually yesterday we got in one more brown one. The Cabazon Outlet ships worldwide , but it's not cheap , and you may have to pay duties and taxes on top of the high shipping price.


----------



## ultimatechic

blu^tulip said:


> Adorable indeed. It looks so tiny.


Definitely a bare bare essentials bag


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Were these the saddles for Dior's 60th Anniversary as well as Galliano's 10th Anniversary with Dior ?  I think there was one for Japan, China, Morroco, Russia, Egypt, etc.  We will not get those until they have them on sale (if ever) at the regular Boutique.  From what I gather they are very scarce , the most limited of limited edition bags they ever created with the exception of Limited Edition bags made out of exotics like Croc and Ostritch.


----------



## SuSu Kim

Oh wow, they ship worldwide!
Sean, do you know how much it is to ship to australia?

TIA


----------



## DiorOutletSean

SuSu,

It depends on the weight/amount of purchase , I would put safely say it's in the $60-$90 dollar range.  In the US it's in the $20-$30 dollar range to ship , we only ship Fed Ex and it's insured.  

-Sean


----------



## babylove

That's not a bad price on the shipping. 

I'm really tossing on the leather tote bag with flowers, not sure any left on this one. But I also do like the satin saddle one...hmm..


----------



## mrsking2

Sean:

Yes, those are the ones I was thinking of...I know they were very limited but wondered if any had come through the outlets.  I never did see one in my local Boutique so I guess I'll keep watching the outlets to see if I get lucky enough that one shows up!

Thanks again,
Jo

iorOutletSean;3728824]Were these the saddles for Dior's 60th Anniversary as well as Galliano's 10th Anniversary with Dior ? I think there was one for Japan, China, Morroco, Russia, Egypt, etc. We will not get those until they have them on sale (if ever) at the regular Boutique. From what I gather they are very scarce , the most limited of limited edition bags they ever created with the exception of Limited Edition bags made out of exotics like Croc and Ostritch.[/quote]


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Ladies,

I will be off monday and tuesday (usually my days off).  If you want to place an order with me call today or wednesday.  Also if you have any questions , ask for Denise (she works mondays and tuesdays).  

thanks again,

Sean (951) 922-3606


----------



## nataliam1976

Sean, any chance for the pic of the ice pink satin evening saddle with swarovski crystals pretty please ?


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> This is cute:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=290154267305&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019



aaaw what a baby candy


----------



## Mystikalfalls

Hi! Can anyone tell me how much the bag in the middle is? Thanks!! http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096162104407145490


----------



## DiorOutletSean

It was about 9'' across , and 7'' in height , but it sold out in Cabazon.


----------



## DiorOutletSean

I will be off mon & tues , but if Denise has time she can e-mail you a picture, the picture has been already taken by me , so she doesn't have to take it again.  Tell her that it's the new one , and has stars / snowflake pattern of crystals on it.  It's our only one and came our way from a stock balance from one of the other two outlets.

-Sean


----------



## gucci for life

Hi Sean,

I would like to ask you if you guys still have the bag from Hardcore collection / chain with crystal. If not, is it possible to locate one from other two outlets? Do I have any chance finding one?
Please help.
Thank you so much for your time.


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> Sean, any chance for the pic of the ice pink satin evening saddle with swarovski crystals pretty please ?


Natalia I wonder if it is similar to this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2875-Auth-Ch...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

She also had a gorgeous fuchsia pink one not long ago but if it's the same or similar it's cheaper at the outlet.


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Natalia I wonder if it is similar to this one:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2875-Auth-Ch...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> She also had a gorgeous fuchsia pink one not long ago but if it's the same or similar it's cheaper at the outlet.




im wondering that myself...thanks chic! i am actually dying for this one, but all the evening saddles i have seen so far in the boutiques or pics had no extra chain attached...im  confused and desperate


----------



## Mystikalfalls

Hi Sean! Are there any gauchos available?? I've fallen in love with the style


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> im wondering that myself...thanks chic! i am actually dying for this one, but all the evening saddles i have seen so far in the boutiques or pics had no extra chain attached...im confused and desperate


Your welcome.

I haven't seen the chain ones before, they are the cutest .

Don't worry something will come up for you


----------



## Lots_of_bags

Hey...

Dior leopard saddle - might get a good best offer price - i love mines:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Chr...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Gucci,

The Hardcore line sold out in all three outlet stores this year. There's nothing to be had since we depleted the entire inventory worldwide.  It was an older line to begin with, but if you need to get a hold of one , look to e-bay.  

-Sean


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Those evening saddle is nothing like the one we got in from the other outlet, we do have the one as featured on that E-bay ad however.  I never seen one with a chain ever come to the outlet, that one was way cute, and Christina looked like a real doll wearing it!

-Sean


----------



## nataliam1976

DiorOutletSean said:


> Those evening saddle is nothing like the one we got in from the other outlet, we do have the one as featured on that E-bay ad however.  I never seen one with a chain ever come to the outlet, that one was way cute, and Christina looked like a real doll wearing it!
> 
> -Sean




i secretly hoped you would know the chain one...somebody call Xtina and find out for me please ! :okay:


----------



## ultimatechic

DiorOutletSean said:


> Those evening saddle is nothing like the one we got in from the other outlet, we do have the one as featured on that E-bay ad however.
> -Sean


Do you recall how much the ebay featured one is?


----------



## watalily

Sean, is this still available? Any chance of it go on %50 off sale soon?

Thank you!


----------



## SuSu Kim

Sean, do you have price for the vintage large shopper bag and the messenger bag?
http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096161975558126450

Thanks alot


----------



## silverqt

Hi Sean do you know when your next shipment will be? I can't wait to meet you I'm coming in a week from Canada. I'll make sure I ask for you! I'm so excited.


----------



## gucci for life

DiorOutletSean said:


> Gucci,
> 
> The Hardcore line sold out in all three outlet stores this year. There's nothing to be had since we depleted the entire inventory worldwide. It was an older line to begin with, but if you need to get a hold of one , look to e-bay.
> 
> -Sean


 
Noooooooo, I was afraid of that news.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## ultimatechic

I know these are only US $580 on eluxury but it is just so darn cute I had to post it - free worldwide shipping too:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/brand-new-si...ryZ15729QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Auth-Limited...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LadyDior

SuSu Kim said:


> Sean, do you have price for the vintage large shopper bag and the messenger bag?
> http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096161975558126450
> 
> Thanks alot



SuSu Kim,
According to Denise, the large shopper is $915 and the messenger is $475. You can call her at 951.922.3606 today if you're interested.

Labor Day Sale prices beginning Thursday...I think.
*
Revelle bags* additional 40% off
*Limited Edition Saddle Bags* 40% off (not sure about the ones that are already 50% off.)
*Purple Crocodile Detective Bag* $40% off which puts it around $5,000.

They just got the list in and are marking prices as we speak. Thanks Denise for the information and be sure to join in on the conversation here with Sean because the more the merrier! That way, we'll have 2 SA's from Cabazon.

By the way everyone, Denise is the #2 SA in Dior (including boutiques) and Sean is #6. So, we'll have 2 top Dior SA's working with us. Isn't that great?!?! They definitely know what they're talking about and they have been extremely helpful in passing on information to us.

So, when you call the store, be sure to ask for Denise or Sean.


----------



## yslalice

thanks for all these posts! They are so informative!


----------



## d'Orsay

Wow, this thread is so informed. I love it!!  Thanks everyone for your time.


----------



## ndziob

what are the revelle bags? any pictures of what the outlets have in stock in that series


----------



## llson

Here is a pic of my metallic rebelle, along with my Gaucho, I love both of them --I like the edginess of the rebelle.  In fact, I'm getting a lighter one during this sale.


----------



## ndziob

sean or denise can you post pictures of what rebelle you have in stock and colors? i like the hobo and the shopper best not really into the tote.i particularly am looking for the shopper in black and the hobo in khaki with suede.


----------



## purse_lover1988

Are we gonna have any discount at the Dior outlet around the Labor Day weekend and Labor Day? I'm thinking of going to the Premium outlet. IF anyone know, please tell me. Thanks 

ps. HOw about the jewelry? Last time I went to the Cabazon and the jewelry was extra 50% off. WHOOO!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

DiorOutletSean said:


> Were these the saddles for Dior's 60th Anniversary as well as Galliano's 10th Anniversary with Dior ? I think there was one for Japan, China, Morroco, Russia, Egypt, etc. We will not get those until they have them on sale (if ever) at the regular Boutique. From what I gather they are very scarce , the most limited of limited edition bags they ever created with the exception of Limited Edition bags made out of exotics like Croc and Ostritch.


 

Hi Sean,

I just want to ask if you guys have the Rasta Tote (I'm not really sure what the bag's style name is)  but I have attached a pic - not a Dior bag though, but it's the style I am looking for in Rasta.  Let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## needdior

Hello to everyone!  I am new here and stumbled on the site while looking into Dior bags (specifically a large Gaucho!!)... a couple of questions for anyone that knows:

a. Is there an outlet in Massachusetts or are they all in California?

b. For either of the people that work at the Cali outlets - what are the large saddle bags going for right now?  I am still DYING for one.

c. Any other suggestions for where I could get a reasonably priced large saddle bag?

THANK YOU!!!  Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## LadyDior

ndziob said:


> sean or denise can you post pictures of what rebelle you have in stock and colors? i like the hobo and the shopper best not really into the tote.i particularly am looking for the shopper in black and the hobo in khaki with suede.



Click here to see items at the Cabazon Outlet Store:

*http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707


http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon82207*


----------



## LadyDior

purse_lover1988 said:


> Are we gonna have any discount at the Dior outlet around the Labor Day weekend and Labor Day? I'm thinking of going to the Premium outlet. IF anyone know, please tell me. Thanks
> 
> ps. HOw about the jewelry? Last time I went to the Cabazon and the jewelry was extra 50% off. WHOOO!




You can call her at 951.922.3606 today if you're interested.

Labor Day Sale prices beginning Thursday...I think.
*
Rebelle bags* additional 40% off
*Limited Edition Saddle Bags* 40% off (not sure about the ones that are already 50% off.)
*Purple Crocodile Detective Bag* $40% off which puts it around $5,000.

They just got the list in and are marking prices as we speak. Thanks Denise for the information. You can call her or Sean at 951.922.3606 today if you're interested.

So, when you call the store, be sure to ask for Denise or Sean.


----------



## sarmel

*I love the metallic rebelle, will that bag be at the dior outlet? *
I looked through LadyDior's pics, but didn't see it... do they have it in other colors?


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Susu,

The vintage travel bag is $935 , the messenger is $475


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Wattalilly,

That bag may be sold out already since I have been off for two days.  It will never go on a sale since it's a great seller.  I will look into its availability.


----------



## DiorOutletSean

chubby cheeks,

The Rasta Tote Bag has been sold out for over a year now , no more to be had worldwide .

-Sean


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Hello everyone,

Tomorrow I will find out what the deal is with the sale , my how I hate not being there at the store when the sale list is produced from corporate.  The Rebelle line and LE saddles need a good markdown.   Rebelles will fly off the shelves with those prices now.  Talk later.

-Sean


----------



## llson

OMG, that croc Detective!!


----------



## ndziob

how much will the rebelle be with the discount? also the le satin butterfly saddle in the darker color?


----------



## needdior

I'd LOVE LOVE to know what the large and medium saddle bags will be priced at when the sale begins !!! 

Thank you!!


----------



## llson

ndziob said:


> how much will the rebelle be with the discount? also the le satin butterfly saddle in the darker color?


 

According to the info I got yesterday from the Dior boutique, the large tote is $770 with 40% discount ($462) and the satchel (which is what I inquired about) is $845 less 40% ($507)........great prices, since I paid much more for my metallic hobo (retail - 30% at Saks in spring).  I have seen the metallic at the outlet, but not sure if it is still available.  Great Sale!!


----------



## joey125

DiorOutletSean,

Wanted to thank you for your info on the Dior page for us. I love the inside scoop!


----------



## ndziob

hi sean how much will the rebelle black shopper be? also the rebelle hobo and what colors are available in the hobo?


----------



## *Freetoes*

I wish we had a Dior outlet close by!

How much are the LE saddle bags? 
How much are the leather gauchos?


----------



## yslalice

How much will the Dior Flight bags be with the 50% off? Thanks!


----------



## Jenna51580

*Freetoes* said:


> I wish we had a Dior outlet close by!
> 
> How much are the LE saddle bags?
> How much are the leather gauchos?


 
Yes I would like to know the prices of both these? Do you pictures or can tell me the colors as well.


----------



## diamond_lover

Hi Sean!

Thanks for helping us all out. Please let me know how much the LE Saddle with peacock embroidery is after the discount  Also, can you please tell me how much the beige wallet is (not the white one) and will it be discounted too? I want to get it for my mom. Thanks soo much!

http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096161511701658178


----------



## diamond_lover

Also, how much is the little green wallet? Sorry, I don't know the names of all these items.

http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707/photo#5096161593306036850


----------



## twochubbycheeks

DiorOutletSean said:


> chubby cheeks,
> 
> The Rasta Tote Bag has been sold out for over a year now , no more to be had worldwide .
> 
> -Sean


 

'drattssss!!!  I should've bought that tote on eBay when I saw it! acckkkk!!! 

Thanks Sean! I appreciate it.


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Sorry everyone,

I wish I had more time during the sale to answer everyone's questions.  All Limited Edition evening bags were sold during our presale yesterday.  Maybe the other two outlets have them.  The Limited Edition Magenta Croco Detective Bag was presold as well.  What is left includes: 40% off Rebelles in dark colors only (black, brown, camel, and dark olive), Flight Bags in sheerling and beige leather only, mini zip top detectives in ivory, red, and Limited Edition Nude lace only, Romantic mini boston (dark brown logo and blue flower), Gaucho Denim double saddles with red or olive trim only, grass green or lilac purple leather trad. saddle only, Puruvian Limited Edition saddle, Chinese embroiderd Fish Limited Edition saddle, Gypsy charms brown suede Limited Edition saddle, and Chinese embroiderd denim saddle.  I hope this helps with the confusion of what's left and what exactly is the sale on.  This time around they specifically put certain items on sale that didn't sell well , vs. an entire collection.  We are going to be swamped and would normally answer all of your questions when calling , please be patient if ordering over the phone through monday.   Cabazon is the west coast's largest outlet mall , and our foot traffic on a normal day is astronomical let alone on a sale weekend.  

thanks for everyone's understanding,

Sean


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Diamond,

The green wallet is around $240.  The LE Peacock saddle was presold already.


----------



## DiorOutletSean

The black Rebbelle Shopper is around $780 outlet price before the discount.  The Rebelle shoulder bags come in : black leather w/ black suede trim, matte finish black, matte finish choco brown, matte finish  camel, and dark olive leather w/ suede trim.


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Metallic Rebelle is not a part of the sale, we only have one in the company and it will remain outlet price.


----------



## Sucre

DiorOutletSean said:


> 40% off Rebelles in dark colors only (black, brown, camel, and dark olive),



Off from how much, would anyone know?

TIA


----------



## ndziob

how much would the mini detective nude lace be and the flight bag in shearling?


----------



## llson

Sucre said:


> Off from how much, would anyone know?
> 
> TIA


 
I was just at the Orlando outlet, the Rebels were around $850.  I picked up the black Rebelle Tote for under $500.


----------



## yslalice

DiorOutletSean said:


> Sorry everyone,
> 
> I wish I had more time during the sale to answer everyone's questions. All Limited Edition evening bags were sold during our presale yesterday. Maybe the other two outlets have them. The Limited Edition Magenta Croco Detective Bag was presold as well. What is left includes: 40% off Rebelles in dark colors only (black, brown, camel, and dark olive), Flight Bags in sheerling and beige leather only, mini zip top detectives in ivory, red, and Limited Edition Nude lace only, Romantic mini boston (dark brown logo and blue flower), Gaucho Denim double saddles with red or olive trim only, grass green or lilac purple leather trad. saddle only, Puruvian Limited Edition saddle, Chinese embroiderd Fish Limited Edition saddle, Gypsy charms brown suede Limited Edition saddle, and Chinese embroiderd denim saddle. I hope this helps with the confusion of what's left and what exactly is the sale on. This time around they specifically put certain items on sale that didn't sell well , vs. an entire collection. We are going to be swamped and would normally answer all of your questions when calling , please be patient if ordering over the phone through monday. Cabazon is the west coast's largest outlet mall , and our foot traffic on a normal day is astronomical let alone on a sale weekend.
> 
> thanks for everyone's understanding,
> 
> Sean


 
We owe you and ladydior a big thank you for being so informative!


----------



## twochubbycheeks

Thanks Sean for all the info!!! Hope to see you this coming Holiday Seaason! I will definitely try to stop by your store.


----------



## gucci for life

DiorOutletSean said:


> Sorry everyone,
> 
> I wish I had more time during the sale to answer everyone's questions. All Limited Edition evening bags were sold during our presale yesterday. Maybe the other two outlets have them. The Limited Edition Magenta Croco Detective Bag was presold as well. What is left includes: 40% off Rebelles in dark colors only (black, brown, camel, and dark olive), Flight Bags in sheerling and beige leather only, mini zip top detectives in ivory, red, and Limited Edition Nude lace only, Romantic mini boston (dark brown logo and blue flower), Gaucho Denim double saddles with red or olive trim only, grass green or lilac purple leather trad. saddle only, Puruvian Limited Edition saddle, Chinese embroiderd Fish Limited Edition saddle, Gypsy charms brown suede Limited Edition saddle, and Chinese embroiderd denim saddle. I hope this helps with the confusion of what's left and what exactly is the sale on. This time around they specifically put certain items on sale that didn't sell well , vs. an entire collection. We are going to be swamped and would normally answer all of your questions when calling , please be patient if ordering over the phone through monday. Cabazon is the west coast's largest outlet mall , and our foot traffic on a normal day is astronomical let alone on a sale weekend.
> 
> thanks for everyone's understanding,
> 
> Sean


 
Not sure which one is the Gypsy charms Limited Edition saddle . Cant find it in those pictures.

Thank you.


----------



## Jenna51580

Sean thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## kiviane

could someone tell me if the dior in woodbury, ny still have the sale goin on and will there be anything left if i go there on monday... Please.. thanks guys


----------



## nataliam1976

Sean do you know if there is any chance the jeanne pumps will hit the outlets ? or have they? and the silver ones? thanks so much !


----------



## bagsrus

We can ship to Canada it is pricey for us and you Tax and duty on your end. Tax and duty on ours. I have done it befor depending on cost Fed Ex


----------



## nataliam1976

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...0%3D%26fvi%3D1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&ih=006


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Any updated pics of what's new in the outlets?


----------



## nataliam1976

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...&Category=3008

from a fellow PFer and great condition!


----------



## yslalice

Any rebelles in dark colours left? have they gone back up in price? TIA!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

yeah we need new updated pics on what's left... and what's still on it's way!


----------



## foxy_chao

Does anyone have a good SA they've work with in Orlando and the Woodburry Outlets whom you'd refer me to contact?  Thanks.


----------



## shopdoc

Gina or Eric in Woodbury. Gina is great; I met her in person this past weekend.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

So is Natalia from Orlando, she's wonderful. So helpful...btw, I have to pics of my new loot...


----------



## ultimatechic

Sean or Denise have any of these passed through your doors?


----------



## llson

foxy_chao said:


> Does anyone have a good SA they've work with in Orlando and the Woodburry Outlets whom you'd refer me to contact? Thanks.


 
Lubos in Orlando is wonderful!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I still insist Natalia is the best!


----------



## DiorOutletSean

Hope everyone had a great Labor Day.  When I go back to work after my two days off I will take pictures of the bags we received during the holiday from Paris.  We got in nylon saddle bags , as well as double saddles never sold in the US.  They come in plum/gold (double and single) , navy/silver(single) , cranberry/gold (double and single), and ivory/silver (single).  They are all under $500.  Also we got in the large saddle boudrier messenger bags in black and brown leather with antique brass hardware for $740, and a mismarked double saddle boudrier messengers in the same colors for $255.  All these bags came out around 2003.  A black vintage logo saddle shopping tote came in under $500.  This shipment came as a surprise, hopefully there will be more surprises before the Holidays.  To answer a few other questions, again , no leather Gauchos have made it to the outlets or will make it in the foreseeable future.  There are no Jeanne shoes in the outlets , and won't be until 2008.  Natalia is the best salesperson/manager in Orlando (we trained her in Cabazon).  While the other two outlets may get a few different things every once in a while, Cabazon has the highest volume of merchandise and five salespeople with Million Dollar books (just a little dig , no hard feelings :0 )


----------



## LadyDior

Sean it's so good to see you back online after that Labor Day sale. I haven't had a chance to make it out there again for pictures, so thanks in advance for taking them. Let me know if you want me to add them to my photo album or if you want to create your own. By the way, if it's not too much trouble, could you add the prices with all the pictures to everyone will know? That might be a little helpful too.


----------



## pamdhillon12

HI,


My SA in Orlando is George and he's the best!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DiorOutletSean

when we take pictures at Dior we always add the formal Dior Co name of the bag as well as a price, they are attached to the pictures.


----------



## Jenna51580

DiorOutletSean said:


> Hope everyone had a great Labor Day. When I go back to work after my two days off I will take pictures of the bags we received during the holiday from Paris. We got in nylon saddle bags , as well as double saddles never sold in the US. They come in plum/gold (double and single) , navy/silver(single) , cranberry/gold (double and single), and ivory/silver (single). They are all under $500. Also we got in the large saddle boudrier messenger bags in black and brown leather with antique brass hardware for $740, and a mismarked double saddle boudrier messengers in the same colors for $255. All these bags came out around 2003. A black vintage logo saddle shopping tote came in under $500. This shipment came as a surprise, hopefully there will be more surprises before the Holidays. To answer a few other questions, again , no leather Gauchos have made it to the outlets or will make it in the foreseeable future. There are no Jeanne shoes in the outlets , and won't be until 2008. Natalia is the best salesperson/manager in Orlando (we trained her in Cabazon). While the other two outlets may get a few different things every once in a while, Cabazon has the highest volume of merchandise and five salespeople with Million Dollar books (just a little dig , no hard feelings :0 )


 
Can I see a picture fo the $255 bags, I am very interested. You can e-mail at Jenna51580@hotmail.com


----------



## joey125

hi guys. can someone assist me in naming and pricing the bronzeish looking bag in this pic?







i'd like to call the outlet to purchase a metallic bag, but i don't know what to call them or what's in stock.

thanks


----------



## ultimatechic

joey125 said:


> hi guys. can someone assist me in naming and pricing the bronzeish looking bag in this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd like to call the outlet to purchase a metallic bag, but i don't know what to call them or what's in stock.
> 
> thanks


It looks like the rebelle.


----------



## joey125

thanks, ultimatechic! 

i love the metallic.


----------



## moonballoon

Hi, how about this saddle flight ? Looks pretty good to me. Found on ebay.fr.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/AUTHENTIQUE-SAC-...ryZ93423QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


...oh, by the way, I'm still looking for a gaucho (medium, large, double or tote bag). Any help would be very much  appreciated


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> Hi, how about this saddle flight ? Looks pretty good to me. Found on ebay.fr.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/AUTHENTIQUE-SAC-...ryZ93423QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> 
> ...oh, by the way, I'm still looking for a gaucho (medium, large, double or tote bag). Any help would be very much appreciated


Looks good to me too 

Will check out the gaucho's, haven't looked for a little while.


----------



## ultimatechic

Dior Gaucho's:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-1-995-Au...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Christ...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - this one looks like the rivets are showing but I think it's just the angle of the pic.  The last pic is less obvious.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-D...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

Thanks ultimatechic , you've been a great help to me, especially for the last two bags. 

Now I'm trying to convince the sellers to accept my bid but It's pretty hard, when you live in France !!!  




ultimatechic said:


> Dior Gaucho's:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-1-995-Au...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Christ...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem - this one looks like the rivets are showing but I think it's just the angle of the pic.  The last pic is less obvious.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-Christian-D...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> Thanks ultimatechic , you've been a great help to me, especially for the last two bags.
> 
> Now I'm trying to convince the sellers to accept my bid but It's pretty hard, when you live in France !!!


Your welcome, I wasn't sure of your location so I mixed it up with international and US ones.

I begged a US seller to ship a bag that was US only and she agreed so you never know


----------



## DiorOutletSean

joey125 said:


> thanks, ultimatechic!
> 
> i love the metallic.


Joey,

It's the rebelle , we only have one left in Cabazon (951) 922-3606.  

-Sean 

PS ask for me


----------



## Lots_of_bags

Leopard saddle re-listed - buy it now is good price:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Chr...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lots_of_bags

Pfer cute purse:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=150157240173&Category=3008


----------



## LaMissy

this looks like the real deal

really stunning white romanique small trotter .. 


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> this looks like the real deal
> 
> really stunning white romanique small trotter ..
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




Doesn't ship worldwide and has a reserve


----------



## LaMissy

Another Romantique Trotter http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWT-AUTHENTI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## princesslisa

does anyone know whats in the orlando outlet i will be there in 2 weeks or if they will be gettin a shipment??

thanks


----------



## honey52

i wish i was living in the uk just to bid on that white/grey romantique...


----------



## purlin77

woww ...  the grey/white romantique flap is so nice ..... i got beige and pink flap already ... this need to be in my collection as well ...


----------



## DrArtemis

Jenna51580 said:


> Can I see a picture fo the $255 bags, I am very interested. You can e-mail at Jenna51580@hotmail.com


 
I am from Australia and I am keen to know whether these outlet items can be purchased online.
thanks


----------



## nataliam1976

DrArtemis said:


> I am from Australia and I am keen to know whether these outlet items can be purchased online.
> thanks


 
They only do phone orders - info from SEan w, who works there :

"We ship internationally all the time, but one has to remember there are duties and high shipping costs , but that's the nature of the beast. Our shipping is insured through Fed Ex. To answer another question about phone orders, we do phone orders all time , many times daily infact. We verify credit card #'s w/ address to protect from fraud...., also we ask to ship to the address that is also your billing address. If you are a working gal and are not home when Fed Ex arrives ask your card company to add your company address , or an alternative address such as your trusting Best Friend's to ship to (this suffices as well). 

About Dior Outlet Return Policy:

Here's the deal , we are an outlet and our goal is to unload older merchandise at a reasonable price. Since we are the "last stop" we cannot return or exchange anything (very few exceptions of course). As you all know I am sure , most designer outlets have very stiff rules. So please ask as many questions as you see fit to ensure that you like what you buy. If you need me to measure I can do that, not a problem. I know exactly what season every item is from and how to take care of Dior handbags as well. "


----------



## DrArtemis

nataliam1976 said:


> They only do phone orders - info from SEan w, who works there :
> 
> "We ship internationally all the time, but one has to remember there are duties and high shipping costs , but that's the nature of the beast. Our shipping is insured through Fed Ex. To answer another question about phone orders, we do phone orders all time , many times daily infact. We verify credit card #'s w/ address to protect from fraud...., also we ask to ship to the address that is also your billing address. If you are a working gal and are not home when Fed Ex arrives ask your card company to add your company address , or an alternative address such as your trusting Best Friend's to ship to (this suffices as well).
> 
> About Dior Outlet Return Policy:
> 
> Here's the deal , we are an outlet and our goal is to unload older merchandise at a reasonable price. Since we are the "last stop" we cannot return or exchange anything (very few exceptions of course). As you all know I am sure , most designer outlets have very stiff rules. So please ask as many questions as you see fit to ensure that you like what you buy. If you need me to measure I can do that, not a problem. I know exactly what season every item is from and how to take care of Dior handbags as well. "


 
thanks. and where do I find these photos? do I just email Shean directly?

thanks again.


----------



## ultimatechic

DrArtemis said:


> thanks. and where do I find these photos? do I just email Shean directly?
> 
> thanks again.


LadyDior has an album of outlet stock:

http://picasaweb.google.com/MyLadyDior/DiorOutletCabazon8707

Some may have sold out after the labor day sales.


----------



## DrArtemis

Hi
I am looking for this one.  if any outlet has it please let me know the price and postage to Australia.
thanks.


----------



## moonballoon

DrArtemis said:


> Hi
> I am looking for this one.  if any outlet has it please let me know the price and postage to Australia.
> thanks.



Hi, I've just seen one on line, on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/100-Auth-Christi...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'm not a detective expert (!), but I' m pretty sure it's OK (ask for natalie or ultimatechic's help to be 100% sure). Seller ships overseas.


----------



## DrArtemis

moonballoon said:


> Hi, I've just seen one on line, on ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/100-Auth-Christi...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I'm not a detective expert (!), but I' m pretty sure it's OK (ask for natalie or ultimatechic's help to be 100% sure). Seller ships overseas.


 
thanks. but at what price is it a good buy? what price can I get for the outlet?

thanks again.


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> Hi, I've just seen one on line, on ebay:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/100-Auth-Christi...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I'm not a detective expert (!), but I' m pretty sure it's OK (ask for natalie or ultimatechic's help to be 100% sure). Seller ships overseas.


Hey I was just looking at that too.

I'd give it the


----------



## DrArtemis

ultimatechic said:


> Hey I was just looking at that too.
> 
> I'd give it the


 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200149609465&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=010

I think this one is authentic too. but don't really know at what price will I win the auction. don't want to pay more than what I would get from an outlet.  I did see this one in the picture from ladydior's photo albumn.

any suggestion?

thanks


----------



## ultimatechic

DrArtemis said:


> thanks. but at what price is it a good buy? what price can I get for the outlet?
> 
> thanks again.


Best to double check but I think they are US $495 at the outlet so not much more anyway.


----------



## ultimatechic

DrArtemis said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200149609465&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=010
> 
> I think this one is authentic too. but don't really know at what price will I win the auction. don't want to pay more than what I would get from an outlet. I did see this one in the picture from ladydior's photo albumn.
> 
> any suggestion?
> 
> thanks


I bought a stunning versace python biker from that seller, she is very reputable.


----------



## DrArtemis

ultimatechic said:


> I bought a stunning versace python biker from that seller, she is very reputable.


 
thanks. that is good to know


----------



## moonballoon

DrArtemis said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200149609465&ssPageName=STRK:MEBI:IT&ih=010
> 
> I think this one is authentic too. but don't really know at what price will I win the auction. don't want to pay more than what I would get from an outlet.  I did see this one in the picture from ladydior's photo albumn.
> 
> any suggestion?
> 
> thanks




Just keep in mind that if you buy from an outlet, you're likely to pay duties... Sean said they always ship via Fedex (not known to be the cheapest ...) and thus declare the exact price.


----------



## DrArtemis

moonballoon said:


> Just keep in mind that if you buy from an outlet, you're likely to pay duties... Sean said they always ship via Fedex (not known to be the cheapest ...) and thus declare the exact price.


 
good point. thank you all for your help.


----------



## princesslisa

i was at the woodbury outlet and saw a small gaucho that was a green/olive color and it cost $425 and now i am kicking myself for not gettin it i was wondering if anyone knows if they have is bag in the orlando outlet? i will be there next week in orlando

i need to know asap b/c if they dont have they bag i am going to use my coach pce discount insted


----------



## cocomi

you can't post your own auctions here


----------



## designermummy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-CHR...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Bargain purse- although im still looking for a beige trotter in the uk- if someone sees one before me please post!


----------



## LaMissy

disgnermummy which beige trotter one are you looking for?? what style and size?


----------



## designermummy

LaMissy said:


> disgnermummy which beige trotter one are you looking for?? what style and size?


 
Any size or style!! oh not the one with pink in as well. Just the beige.

I have been given a vintage dior boutique jacket- fitted mod style and its beige spotty. The romantique beige trotter will be an exact colour match! xx


----------



## moonballoon

For _romantique _lovers, this has been relisted

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=270165425245&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## designermummy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-CHR...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

The tan leather looks fab!


----------



## designermummy

moonballoon said:


> For _romantique _lovers, this has been relisted
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=270165425245&category0=&fvi=1


 
Looks great- but i want it in beige!


----------



## Hoodster777

Has anyone seen the matching bag for this wallet, and how much is it? I asked at Woodbury and the SA said that they had it back in May, but I didn't ask if they were getting anymore in, and I really want the matching bag!


----------



## princesslisa

Hoodster777 said:


> Has anyone seen the matching bag for this wallet, and how much is it? I asked at Woodbury and the SA said that they had it back in May, but I didn't ask if they were getting anymore in, and I really want the matching bag!


 
none of the outlets have the hardcore bag anymore i got mine at the outlet a year ago  sorry


----------



## DrArtemis

DrArtemis said:


> good point. thank you all for your help.


thank you all for your your help.
I got the bag from ebay.


----------



## moonballoon

a white gaucho tote for a fair price:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=180159310592&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> a white gaucho tote for a fair price:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=180159310592&category0=&fvi=1


Hey she's got my bag , you don't see these often.


----------



## moonballoon

ultimatechic said:


> Hey she's got my bag , you don't see these often.




I was expecting your reply 

Next time she will have a dark colour one, hopefully (... a white one couldn't resist my son's chocolate assaults!)


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> I was expecting your reply
> 
> Next time she will have a dark colour one, hopefully (... a white one couldn't resist my son's chocolate assaults!)




Tell me about it, this is the only white bag in my closet and it just sit's there looking pretty 

A dark one would look good, the one she has is the tote and mines the saddle.


----------



## LaMissy

designermummy said:


> Any size or style!! oh not the one with pink in as well. Just the beige.
> 
> I have been given a vintage dior boutique jacket- fitted mod style and its beige spotty. The romantique beige trotter will be an exact colour match! xx


 
Found a perfect bag for you girl, but starting price is kinda high .. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-C...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

maybe just ask her for closer pics of the tag as I cant really see clearly on the auction.


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> Found a perfect bag for you girl, but starting price is kinda high ..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-C...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> maybe just ask her for closer pics of the tag as I cant really see clearly on the auction.




aaaw that cute baby is real ! and the price is ok as well, the bag looks mint


----------



## kiviane

I will be going to Woodbury (my first time) on Columbus Day. Does anyone know if there will be any sale goin on for that holiday.  thanx


----------



## purlin77

moonballoon said:


> For _romantique _lovers, this has been relisted
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=270165425245&category0=&fvi=1


 
i would like to bid on this romantique baby, but how much should i stop? can someone pls advise me ?


----------



## purlin77

and can the flower be removed/cut?


----------



## ultimatechic

purlin77 said:


> and can the flower be removed/cut?


I don't know if I would attempt it, the romantique line are sewn very tight against the bag.

The light beige is really nice and has a pretty pink flower


----------



## purlin77

ultimatechic said:


> I don't know if I would attempt it, the romantique line are sewn very tight against the bag.
> 
> The light beige is really nice and has a pretty pink flower


 
thanks chic ... i got a beige trotter already ... so wanna get a brown, but does the flower look kinda funny on the bag? can u advise me on the cost?


----------



## ultimatechic

purlin77 said:


> thanks chic ... i got a beige trotter already ... so wanna get a brown, but does the flower look kinda funny on the bag? can u advise me on the cost?


If you remove the flower it looks rather plain.  I think it only looks kinda funny on that bag because the flower is blue, the pink flower ones are really pretty 

These came out in 2005 and retailed for $1250 AUD so $790 US sounds about right, we are always more expensive here.

Being that it is new with tags you just need to decide how much your willing to pay for it now.


----------



## purlin77

ultimatechic said:


> If you remove the flower it looks rather plain. I think it only looks kinda funny on that bag because the flower is blue, the pink flower ones are really pretty
> 
> These came out in 2005 and retailed for $1250 AUD so $790 US sounds about right, we are always more expensive here.
> 
> Being that it is new with tags you just need to decide how much your willing to pay for it now.


 
AU1250 .. wowwww thats was expensive .... yea, i agree, the blue flower look kinda weird on the brown background ..


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> I was expecting your reply
> 
> Next time she will have a dark colour one, hopefully (... a white one couldn't resist my son's chocolate assaults!)


Looky at this one fashionphile has just listed, brown gaucho saddle, looks really nice in that colour:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

You rarely ever see these ones and now they are popping up all over the place.

Here's another, black tote, expensive though compared to the white one:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Auth-Christi...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Nice pochette:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-Authenti...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Brand new gaucho, reasonable price:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NIB-Authenti...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

ultimatechic said:


> Brand new gaucho, reasonable price:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NIB-Authenti...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Hi chic!  Are you sure about that? I spotted the bag yesterday, but I had concerns about le lining and the medallion. And there is something else I've just noticed comparing to a real white one: t_he zip lenght_. Look at pic n°3 and then, look at this:








(hre is the link to the white one: 
http://cgi.ebay.fr/NWT-CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem)



They are supposed to be both double saddles, so they should have the same design... How do you explain that? A spin-off? 

I'm not a gaucho expert, but refering to the authentication tips thread, I have concerns.


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> Hi chic!  Are you sure about that? I spotted the bag yesterday, but I had concerns about le lining and the medallion. And there is something else I've just noticed comparing to a real white one: t_he zip lenght_. Look at pic n°3 and then, look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hre is the link to the white one:
> 
> 
> They are supposed to be both double saddles, so they should have the same design... How do you explain that? A spin-off?
> 
> I'm not a gaucho expert, but refering to the authentication tips thread, I have concerns.


Some gaucho's have more pronounced grooves on the coin face, my mini gaucho has deep grooves whereas my braided dior has only fine grooves. 

Are you referring to the pic of the zip with the pocket side only?


----------



## ultimatechic

Looking further I may have been a bit hasty there.

Comparing that tag to an authentic there is a slight difference and as you said with the pocket you might be right, didn't look at that.

Disregard post 461, it's questionable.

They are getting much better 

Smartypants


----------



## moonballoon

ultimatechic said:


> Some gaucho's have more pronounced grooves on the coin face, my mini gaucho has deep grooves whereas my braided dior has only fine grooves.
> 
> Are you referring to the pic of the zip with the pocket side only?



Okay about the grooves, it's good to know that 

About the pic, yes I'm. 

Here it is:






And here is the white one :






... And check the strap, too. Seems that a part is missing on the burgundy one


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> Okay about the grooves, it's good to know that


I am actually really surprised check out all the dior she has sold and is selling, all real.

My mum bought a dior wallet from her and I know that's real 

Smack my wrist, didn't look hard enough, I am convinced it is not genuine.


----------



## ultimatechic

I  these:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2875-Auth-Ch...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

Like you said, _they're getting much better_. 

We need to be more watchful than ever!


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> Like you said, _they're getting much better_.
> 
> We need to be more watchful than ever!


Most definitely :okay:

Don't know how I missed it, should know better by now ush:


----------



## LegionKitty

moonballoon said:


> Okay about the grooves, it's good to know that
> 
> About the pic, yes I'm.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the white one :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And check the strap, too. Seems that a part is missing on the burgundy one




The red one doesn't seem to be the same shape.  It is more boxy, it doesn't flare out on the bottom as much as the white one, the top flap seems larger on the red. (It could be the angle of the photo though.)  The strap does not go all the way across under the flap and there is a seam visible on the bottom of the red one.  No seam on the white.


----------



## ultimatechic

DrArtemis said:


> thank you all for your your help.
> I got the bag from ebay.


Yay, congrats


----------



## htp402

Sean,

Do you have any frame bags, street chic,or lady dior in stock?


----------



## moonballoon

especially for orange addicts (I am !! ), 






See better pics on ebay link:

http://cgi.ebay.fr/NEW-CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

here is a shoulder mini gaucho - for US only, though.






http://cgi.ebay.com/Small-Black-Dio...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> here is a shoulder mini gaucho - for US only, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Small-Black-Dio...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


For the girls who missed out on diabro


----------



## ultimatechic

This little cutie has been relisted, free worldwide shipping:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/brand-new-si...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ~*Miss Dior*~

Is this real? if so i really want it! http://cgi.ebay.com.au/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300152278229


----------



## ultimatechic

~*Miss Dior*~ said:


> Is this real? if so i really want it! http://cgi.ebay.com.au/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300152278229


Probably better in the authenticate this thread but to answer your question yes it's real 

One of her bags - gaucho is non authentic but I think it is just a mistake on her behalf, I don't think she realises as she has sold many dior's before and all are authentic.

As she sells so many dior's it is possible she has the authenticity cards mixed up, I don't think the girly line should have the gold card it should have the black writing authenticity card.  Maybe check that with her.


----------



## ~*Miss Dior*~

And is this one aswell? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

~*Miss Dior*~ said:


> And is this one aswell? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


That one's all good


----------



## ultimatechic

Mini gaucho denim US $349

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Christian-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ~*Miss Dior*~

Do any of the outlets have any of the Girly range or pink logo in at all? And do they ship to the uk?

xXx


----------



## angl2b

I am extremely interested in knowing what is on sale or what handbags/wallets/shhoes are currently at the outlet.  I am ashamed to say I am a real noob - I don't know the names of the purses or anything in that nature nor do I currently own any Dior items.  I am hoping to find a purse & wallet from Dior - I really like the Boston (I think that's what it's called) purse look and I like the Romantique collection as well.  Are there any shoes at Dior currently?  I want to call the stores to ask - but I don't want them to roll their eyes and laugh at me for my ignorance. TIA for any responses.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Anything in pink Romantique line?


----------



## Mina211

~*Miss Dior*~ said:


> Do any of the outlets have any of the Girly range or pink logo in at all? And do they ship to the uk?
> 
> xXx


 

Theres a dior outlet in Bicester near London its really good though I havent seen the girly range in there, not bags anyway.


----------



## LaMissy

I phoned them up today they said they have a phew croc detectives and some other bags but I wasnt sure what the SA was saying she had some kinda of accent.

Mina have you been there recently? 

Is it quite a large outlet?


----------



## bagsrus

The little blue bag is in the outlet it is $495 they have this one and the saddle.


----------



## sarah1029

Are there any updated pics of what is currently in the outlets?


----------



## cocomi

you can't post your own auctions here


----------



## cocomi

you can't post your own auctions here


----------



## ~*Miss Dior*~

LaMissy said:


> I phoned them up today they said they have a phew croc detectives and some other bags but I wasnt sure what the SA was saying she had some kinda of accent.
> 
> Mina have you been there recently?
> 
> Is it quite a large outlet?


 
Yeh I rang them too and got that SA, she said they didnt have any girly stuff in but she kindly took my number and said they would call if anything came in 

xXx


----------



## ~*Miss Dior*~

Beige Romantique

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-DIO...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

~*Miss Dior*~ said:


> Beige Romantique
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-DIO...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Ooh I think that's the one I posted in "loving these bags" thread.

I am sure this bag was listed a while ago with a starting price of $299 (can't remember if there was a reserve), should have grabbed it then .


----------



## moonballoon

a white saddle gaucho for a fair price.  With worldwide shipping 







http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-Authentic-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LadyDior

sarah1029 said:


> Are there any updated pics of what is currently in the outlets?



 Click the link in my signature for updated Cabazon pictures. They have a pink girly bag and a black hardcore shipped in from Paris.


----------



## Sunnydqt

LadyDior said:


> Click the link in my signature for updated Cabazon pictures. They have a pink girly bag and a black hardcore shipped in from Paris.


 

I LOVE the Dior umbrella! I didn't even know they made those!!


----------



## ultimatechic

The plum double saddle is a gorgeous colour.


----------



## astrise

whaha yah!
juz checked out the brolly...
hmmm wondering...
i'm still waiting for my rasta to arrive in singapore 
my friend got it for me..wheeeeeee


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I must definitely have something in the Girly!!


----------



## yslalice

Any latest blonde bags? Thanks!


----------



## shiny_hair

Hihi is anyone able to post some pics on what bags they currently have at the Bicester Village Dior outlet? Or does anyone have the email of an SA there?

A friend will be there this weekend and she could maybe pick up something for me. TIA!


----------



## moonballoon

a beige romantique bolster (_polochon_). US only.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## designermummy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/LADIES-YELLOW...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Anyone in Australia wanting a pink d'trick:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-Authenti...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Evening saddle:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=220151478717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Evening saddle:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=220151478717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


 
hmmmmm.....


----------



## lubz

so whats the deal with this gaucho ladies 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NIB-Authenti...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
someone said it was authentic someone else said maybe not.. not sure whether this post should be in the authentication section though


----------



## LaMissy

lubz said:


> so whats the deal with this gaucho ladies
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NIB-Authenti...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> someone said it was authentic someone else said maybe not.. not sure whether this post should be in the authentication section though


 

yes this bag has been discussed and IS A FAKE.


----------



## lubz

hmmmm  i was hoping it was real.. is it possible at all to get a gaucho within the 500 dollar range.. i'm looking for white or red, shoulder-carried gauchos


----------



## nataliam1976

lubz said:


> hmmmm  i was hoping it was real.. is it possible at all to get a gaucho within the 500 dollar range.. i'm looking for white or red, shoulder-carried gauchos




yes it is but its quite a  rare deal ( got my white gaucho tote for 490 ...) and you`re right this the question about authenticity should be in authenticate this thread  ...keep chacking this one fro the deals though!


----------



## maryg1

ultimatechic said:


> Evening saddle:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=220151478717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


3 days left and the price is still 149 $...great bargain


----------



## honey52

Hi all! I just got an email today from Jessica from the Orlando outlet and shes told me that they just received some DIOR ROMANTIQUE FLAP BAGS IN BEIGE. AHHHHHHH. Naturally i would jump on this but since being sold out around July i lost hope. only to find one on ebay. and snag that =) so.. just relaying the msg to you all that she has the medium and the small flap! velvet and beige. around 3 of them.


----------



## Virginia

honey52 said:


> Hi all! I just got an email today from Jessica from the Orlando outlet and shes told me that they just received some DIOR ROMANTIQUE FLAP BAGS IN BEIGE. AHHHHHHH. Naturally i would jump on this but since being sold out around July i lost hope. only to find one on ebay. and snag that =) so.. just relaying the msg to you all that she has the medium and the small flap! velvet and beige. around 3 of them.



Do you know how much the Medium size ones are?? TIA!


----------



## wannabelyn

honey52 said:


> Hi all! I just got an email today from Jessica from the Orlando outlet and shes told me that they just received some DIOR ROMANTIQUE FLAP BAGS IN BEIGE. AHHHHHHH. Naturally i would jump on this but since being sold out around July i lost hope. only to find one on ebay. and snag that =) so.. just relaying the msg to you all that she has the medium and the small flap! velvet and beige. around 3 of them.



so they are still the velvet ones?
when will the ones with leather bows go to the outlet? hopefully soon


----------



## JESSiCA428

DiorOutletSean said:


> General Updates to everyone:
> 
> About Dior Outlet Return Policy:
> 
> Here's the deal , we are an outlet and our goal is to unload older merchandise at a reasonable price. Since we are the "last stop" we cannot return or exchange anything (very few exceptions of course).  As you all know I am sure , most designer outlets have very stiff rules.  So please ask as many questions as you see fit to ensure that you like what you buy.  If you need me to measure I can do that, not a problem.  *I know exactly what season every item is from and how to take care of Dior handbags as well.  *



Hi Sean! Thanks again for all the info that you have  provided us! I bought a beige Rebelle hobo during the Labor Day sale and wanted to know what season it was from and how to care for and clean it. I usually spray my leather bags with a leather protector before using them, but this leather feels different. TIA for your help! If anyone else has tips, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## ultimatechic

JESSiCA428 said:


> Hi Sean! Thanks again for all the info that you have provided us! I bought a beige Rebelle hobo during the Labor Day sale and wanted to know what season it was from and how to care for and clean it. I usually spray my leather bags with a leather protector before using them, but this leather feels different. TIA for your help! If anyone else has tips, I'd greatly appreciate it!


The rebelle was from 06 from memory.

Is that the real soft smooth leather?


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> hmmmmm.....


Thought it may peak your interest


----------



## ultimatechic

lubz said:


> hmmmm  i was hoping it was real.. is it possible at all to get a gaucho within the 500 dollar range.. i'm looking for white or red, shoulder-carried gauchos


Very few authentic ones up at the moment:


Best offer:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-1-995-Au...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Linda's stuff sells authentic, reasonable price:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I could mention another but your not allowed to promote your own listings


----------



## moonballoon

lubz said:


> hmmmm  i was hoping it was real.. is it possible at all to get a gaucho within the 500 dollar range.. i'm looking for white or red, shoulder-carried gauchos



Hi, look at post *#484*, too. Item has been relisted


----------



## Angelicious

LadyDior said:


> Click the link in my signature for updated Cabazon pictures. They have a pink girly bag and a black hardcore shipped in from Paris.


 
OMG!  Lovey the Pink Girly Bag.  LadyDior, do you know if they still have this bag???  TIA.


----------



## honey52

hm. i can't say i know but when i bought my brown/velvet small romantique flap at the the outlet in i think june it was 300 (including tax), like 280 or something like that w/o tax. the medium then was in the 300-400 range. maybe its cheaper now? =)

mental note: i need to post of pictures of my new beige med. flap i bought on ebay  3 exams this week tho so it'll be after thursday  

natalia! if you're in here somewhere i bought myself a yurman petite albion amethyst ring!!!!! ebay for $365!!!  I couldn't find any prasiolites..lol


----------



## honey52

To procrastinate on the bchem heres some more info on the orlando outlet so u don't have to flip thru posts:

phone: (407) 239-0090
hours: Mon-Sat 10am-11pm, Sun 10am-9pm
and the pics she took....

(i feel really bad for not buying one from her now that she has them.)


----------



## LaMissy

omg any1 know how much - i would love the fllap

OOH well I just called her and she said they are not allowed to ship outside the US .


----------



## ReRe

I just ordered a Dior signature print umbrella (denim color) for half price, $60 from the outlet.


----------



## junie

hi, anyone know about the dior outlet at woodbury?? what do they have recently?..because im going be going there for the canadian thanksgiving long weekend
thanks


----------



## supaxceci

junie said:


> hi, anyone know about the dior outlet at woodbury?? what do they have recently?..because im going be going there for the canadian thanksgiving long weekend
> thanks


 
OMG!  I JUST went to Woodbury today and I snapped up my VERY FIRST designer bag ever!  I don't know what it's called but it looks like the Romantique in Brown?  IT WAS THE LAST ONE!!! Here's a pic of it : 






*This beauty was $475 + tax = $513!  Retail price was $950!!!!*  I saw a bunch of big monogrammed brown canvas ones with matching wallets.  The denim saddle with matching wallets.  Lots of the pink logo collection.  OH and the Romantique BOSTON bag there too mentioned in the post above from a different outlet.  That was the only beige Romantique left!  A lot of leather ones too.. sorry, dont know the names of them.  

It's best to go to Woodbury on a weekend that's not known for a SALE weekend (like labor day, columbus day, thxgiving) cuz all the good stuff already got snapped up by the early birds.  On off-weekends there are less ppl around and I found some GREAT deals at Dior, Gucci, A/X tops (in MY size!), etc.  Dior outlets (or any outlet for that matter) get sporadic random shipments so its good to go often and randomly.  Hope this helps!


----------



## moonballoon

it seems that someone was searching for a dior flight pair of mules. Here's  - a black - one:






http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Angelicious

honey52 said:


> To procrastinate on the bchem heres some more info on the orlando outlet so u don't have to flip thru posts:
> 
> phone: (407) 239-0090
> hours: Mon-Sat 10am-11pm, Sun 10am-9pm
> and the pics she took....
> 
> (i feel really bad for not buying one from her now that she has them.)


 
  HOW MUCH ARE THESE BAGS?? I love them!!!


----------



## shiny_hair

honey52 said:


> To procrastinate on the bchem heres some more info on the orlando outlet so u don't have to flip thru posts:
> 
> phone: (407) 239-0090
> hours: Mon-Sat 10am-11pm, Sun 10am-9pm
> and the pics she took....
> 
> (i feel really bad for not buying one from her now that she has them.)


 
OMG I soooo want the one on the left!! How much is it??


----------



## purlin77

shiny_hair said:


> OMG I soooo want the one on the left!! How much is it??


 
do that outlet do international order? i love the mini flap


----------



## LaMissy

No not orlando when i phoned her up she sounded clueless (maybe its my brit accent lol) but she said their not allowed to shop outside the us.


----------



## purlin77

LaMissy said:


> No not orlando when i phoned her up she sounded clueless (maybe its my brit accent lol) but she said their not allowed to shop outside the us.


 
thats a terrible newsssssss


----------



## supaxceci

I'm pretty sure this one is legit too the Boston Girly for $225!  No bids yet, ends in 8hrs!!!!  SNAP IT UPPPPP: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190153698837&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009






You can tell by the size of her POOL in the background of the picture that she didnt buy a fake~! LOL!


----------



## LegionKitty

purlin77 said:


> thats a terrible newsssssss





Ask Denise at the Cabazon outlet.  She said in earlier posts that she would ship outside the USA.


----------



## Mina211

LaMissy said:


> I phoned them up today they said they have a phew croc detectives and some other bags but I wasnt sure what the SA was saying she had some kinda of accent.
> 
> Mina have you been there recently?
> 
> Is it quite a large outlet?


 

Hey its not that big really they didn't have a very wide variety of styles, still some nice ones though but I last went in August so I don't know.


----------



## nataliam1976

supaxceci said:


> I'm pretty sure this one is legit too the Boston Girly for $225!  No bids yet, ends in 8hrs!!!!  SNAP IT UPPPPP:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190153698837&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell by the size of her POOL in the background of the picture that she didnt buy a fake~! LOL!



 or that she made a lot of money selling them ! just kidding the bag is real !


----------



## nataliam1976

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-Christ...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHRIS...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

supaxceci said:


> OMG! I JUST went to Woodbury today and I snapped up my VERY FIRST designer bag ever! I don't know what it's called but it looks like the Romantique in Brown? IT WAS THE LAST ONE!!! Here's a pic of it :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This beauty was $475 + tax = $513! Retail price was $950!!!!*


 
And look these would match:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lbuesch

JUST WANT A GAUCHO... shoulder carried, but no MINI's, too small.  Black or White, PLEASE holler if you see one $500 or approx.... yes, I know I am DREAMING!  THANKS


----------



## ultimatechic

Lbuesch said:


> JUST WANT A GAUCHO... shoulder carried, but no MINI's, too small. Black or White, PLEASE holler if you see one $500 or approx.... yes, I know I am DREAMING! THANKS


There is only 1 white/ivory, 2 black and 1 black satin on ebay at the moment that is real and their priced over $1000 

That will ship internationally anyway.


----------



## withluvxoxo

Is shipping pretty pricey or do the outlet stores cut you a deal?  I live about 5 1/2 hours from the dior outlet in CA and I really want to go but, lol, my boyfriend doesn't understand why we would make a small vacation for dior, so i think my only option right now is to order over the phone.


----------



## LegionKitty

withluvxoxo said:


> Is shipping pretty pricey or do the outlet stores cut you a deal?  I live about 5 1/2 hours from the dior outlet in CA and I really want to go but, lol, my boyfriend doesn't understand why we would make a small vacation for dior, so i think my only option right now is to order over the phone.



Regular Shipping is $20, overnight is more.


----------



## withluvxoxo

> Regular Shipping is $20, overnight is more.



That's not too bad.  My boyfriend just bought me the black Dior Lovely Pochette from Neiman Marcus (below) and I absolutely love it. The lady at Neiman Marcus said that Christian Dior stopped making saddle bags. Is this true? I told my boyfriend that if it is true then we really need to make it to an outlet and see if they have any saddle bags left.


----------



## moonballoon

... who's never dreamed of driving a pink cadillac  ? The moment has come.. 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-C...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## astrise

finally gotten my rasta saddle!!!! 
wheeeeeeeee
right here in singapore! waited for sometime for my fren to mail it to me from NY. darn happy!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v730/astrise88/CIMG0542.jpg


----------



## ultimatechic

honey52 said:


> To procrastinate on the bchem heres some more info on the orlando outlet so u don't have to flip thru posts:
> 
> phone: (407) 239-0090
> hours: Mon-Sat 10am-11pm, Sun 10am-9pm
> and the pics she took....
> 
> (i feel really bad for not buying one from her now that she has them.)


Do you know how much the romantique with flowers was.


----------



## LegionKitty

This black satin saddle is only $149, no bids yet.  Ends in 20 hours!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220151478717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> ... who's never dreamed of driving a pink cadillac ? The moment has come..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-C...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I usually don't like the cadillac range but that one's cute cos it's pink


----------



## ultimatechic

LegionKitty said:


> This black satin saddle is only $149, no bids yet. Ends in 20 hours!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220151478717&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012


Where's Nat, another one for her to pack


----------



## LegionKitty

Flight sandals.  Too bad, not my size...

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWOT-Christian-...1247564QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63889QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Where's Nat, another one for her to pack


 
dont...talk...to me... about ...this bag ... cant...buy any more .... bags .... *struggles hard*


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> dont...talk...to me... about ...this bag ... cant...buy any more .... bags .... *struggles hard*




You must be getting excited now, not long to go before your big move


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> You must be getting excited now, not long to go before your big move


 
i slept 5 hours yesterday...and i still have tons to do i just want to go to sleep and wake up on Saturday !


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> i slept 5 hours yesterday...and i still have tons to do i just want to go to sleep and wake up on Saturday !


You poor thing , it must be both exciting and stressful.


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> You poor thing , it must be both exciting and stressful.


 


yes its so stressful and exhausting *cries heartbreakingly*...maybe i really deserve just this one lil bag for this whole effort !


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> yes its so stressful and exhausting *cries heartbreakingly*...maybe i really deserve just this one lil bag for this whole effort !


Your bad , go on then


----------



## honey52

hi! since you all have been asking i've decided to call =)

jessica was not working but i did talk to a very nice man (i didn't get his name though..) 
the medium flap is gone 
the small flap in beige is $280
the big boston is $435!

they DO ship internationally but b/c they go thru fedex they have to list the price to customs and customs wil probally charge a lot? i dunno. 

good luck~


----------



## LaMissy

wow yeah the price is very good honey where did you call was it orlando??


----------



## ultimatechic

honey52 said:


> hi! since you all have been asking i've decided to call =)
> 
> jessica was not working but i did talk to a very nice man (i didn't get his name though..)
> the medium flap is gone
> the small flap in beige is $280
> the big boston is $435!
> 
> they DO ship internationally but b/c they go thru fedex they have to list the price to customs and customs wil probally charge a lot? i dunno.
> 
> good luck~


Wonderful thanks for the info


----------



## LegionKitty

ultimatechic said:


> Your bad , go on then





Did you bid on it?  I noticed there's 1 bid now...


----------



## ultimatechic

LegionKitty said:


> Did you bid on it? I noticed there's 1 bid now...


Not guilty , okay nat was it you


----------



## shiny_hair

honey52 said:


> hi! since you all have been asking i've decided to call =)
> 
> jessica was not working but i did talk to a very nice man (i didn't get his name though..)
> the medium flap is gone
> the small flap in beige is $280
> the big boston is $435!
> 
> they DO ship internationally but b/c they go thru fedex they have to list the price to customs and customs wil probally charge a lot? i dunno.
> 
> good luck~


 
Thank you honey, you're so sweet to get this info for us..


----------



## astrise

ooo
would love to get the medium flap the next time round 
price range should be less than 400 right?


----------



## ~*Miss Dior*~

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ~*Miss Dior*~

x

READ the rules!!!


----------



## supaxceci

ultimatechic said:


> And look these would match:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
OMG THESE SHOES ARE IN MY SIZE TOO!!!!!

UltimateChic, THANK YOU!  Now the question is... should i get them?  Are they worth it for $100 + $15 shipping + $4 insurance?  Does anyone know how much they were retail?


----------



## ultimatechic

supaxceci said:


> OMG THESE SHOES ARE IN MY SIZE TOO!!!!!
> 
> UltimateChic, THANK YOU! Now the question is... should i get them? Are they worth it for $100 + $15 shipping + $4 insurance? Does anyone know how much they were retail?


I think their a bargain, the romantique belt retails over $300 so they wouldn't be cheap


----------



## ultimatechic

supaxceci said:


> Are they worth it for $100 + $15 shipping + $4 insurance? Does anyone know how much they were retail?


PS found these, not the sandals though and they retailed for euro $325 ($450 USD), the sandals are nicer IMO.


----------



## ultimatechic

I like florals too:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/auth-CHRISTI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## supaxceci

^^ If you also find any matchng WALLETS! Plz let me know too!^^ =D


----------



## ultimatechic

LegionKitty said:


> Did you bid on it? I noticed there's 1 bid now...


It ended up selling for $154 USD, bargain.


----------



## ultimatechic

Nice shoes:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/740-CHRISTIA...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Not guilty , okay nat was it you


 
no hun, i decided i am going to wait for the colour i am really craving for instead of buying a substitute...plus i have sinned badly today at the optician with Dolce & Gabbana frames and that was really enough spending for one day !


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> no hun, i decided i am going to wait for the colour i am really craving for instead of buying a substitute...plus i have sinned badly today at the optician with Dolce & Gabbana frames and that was really enough spending for one day !


So your both a good and bad girl 

Someone got a bargain


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> So your both a good and bad girl
> 
> Someone got a bargain


 

yes they did !

i can assure u i didnt get the bargain on the glasses though so it helped me make up my mind ush:


----------



## sarah1029

very cute shoes!


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> ... who's never dreamed of driving a pink cadillac ? The moment has come..
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-C...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


And for those who prefer the black cadillac:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AUTHENTIC-CH...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Wow and I got mine around $400 US cheaper:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GAUCHO-GOOD-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Romantique pochette:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Original-Chr...ryZ93054QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Wow and I got mine around $400 US cheaper:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GAUCHO-GOOD-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
yeah good luck with selling that at this price they will need it !


----------



## southamptonkity

supaxceci said:


> OMG THESE SHOES ARE IN MY SIZE TOO!!!!!
> 
> UltimateChic, THANK YOU!  Now the question is... should i get them?  Are they worth it for $100 + $15 shipping + $4 insurance?  Does anyone know how much they were retail?



they are sooooo worth it.  I have them and they are on of my fave pair of dior sandals!


----------



## honey52

haha oops... gosh yes. I called orlando. sorry about that!!:tispy:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

supaxceci said:


> OMG THESE SHOES ARE IN MY SIZE TOO!!!!!
> 
> UltimateChic, THANK YOU! Now the question is... should i get them? Are they worth it for $100 + $15 shipping + $4 insurance? Does anyone know how much they were retail?


 
wow i recall those shoes at the orlando outlet for $40...now I am miffed that I passed on emush:


----------



## ultimatechic

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> wow i recall those shoes at the orlando outlet for $40...now I am miffed that I passed on emush:


OMG I would have jumped on them


----------



## ultimatechic

For the US gals:

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## southamptonkity

ultimatechic said:


> OMG I would have jumped on them



lol I did and bought my mom a pair too, ehehehe (i left the old tags on them so shes being really nice).. looooove the outlets!


----------



## bootilicious

If anyone has ordered from Australia before - please post


----------



## ultimatechic

bootilicious said:


> If anyone has ordered from Australia before - please post


If I saw something I liked I definitely would unfortunately the ones I want haven't reached the outlet yet .

Although ..... the romantique with flowers is very tempting.

We have pretty generous import amounts so I wouldn't be too concerned about customs duty.

Fedex shipping around the $90 mark.


----------



## bootilicious

ultimatechic said:


> If I saw something I liked I definitely would unfortunately the ones I want haven't reached the outlet yet .
> 
> Although ..... the romantique with flowers is very tempting.
> 
> We have pretty generous import amounts so I wouldn't be too concerned about customs duty.
> 
> Fedex shipping around the $90 mark.


 
Yeah, likewise! I was also tempted by the romantiques that have arrived but I might give it a miss and see what's available when I head overseas at the end of the year. Thanks for the postage quote


----------



## DrArtemis

Hi Everyone,
got my detective in the mail this week. beautiful bag, far too small............ still deciding whethere to keep it. but is definitely keen to get more.
does anyone have the latest outlet pictures?
thanks.


----------



## DrArtemis

shiny_hair said:


> Thank you honey, you're so sweet to get this info for us..


 
has anyone posted pictures for these?
thanks


----------



## LaMissy

yes the pictures are posted on a few pages back


----------



## moonballoon

Think pink

http://cgi.ebay.fr/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-P...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

a white leather cannage for 399. 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Original-Dior-Ca...ryZ93055QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

moonballoon said:


> Think pink
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-P...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

i love this little baby


----------



## moonballoon

I like it too. Hearts & girlie stuff aren't my kind, but I must admit this is quite different. The black leather, probably... 
In french we'd say: "_Il a de la gueule_!".


----------



## ultimatechic

These darn cadillacs are popping up all over the place, white:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-AUTHENTI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

So now we have pink, black and white.

And yet another, what is going on:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NICE-RIDE-Au...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

moonballoon said:


> I like it too. Hearts & girlie stuff aren't my kind, but I must admit this is quite different. The black leather, probably...
> In french we'd say: "_Il a de la gueule_!".


 
hehe yeah it`s like a pink princess mixed with leather clad en vogue diva...and the chain ...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

OK, I've decided to buy the pink girly bag!!! Anyone know if it's still there??


----------



## Phenomena

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> wow i recall those shoes at the orlando outlet for $40...now I am miffed that I passed on emush:


 
WOW that's AMAZING!  Too bad the Woodbury one doesn't carry shoes!!! (i think....)


----------



## lbeaur1963

I would like to purchase a burberry scarf for my daughter but do not know of reliable , authentic sellers. Please help? LB


----------



## LaMissy

lbeaur1963 said:


> I would like to purchase a burberry scarf for my daughter but do not know of reliable , authentic sellers. Please help? LB


 
hi this is the the Dior forum - 

im sure some members from the burberry forum will be able to help you if you post there.


----------



## ruktam

Hi, Im quite new to this thread though 

I've read through whole thread and've found that the outlet items are just so great, I used to think that you can only buy detective or flight etc. on Ebay! but I was wrong!
Sean!, do you mind check the White Dior detective in large size(the one with the bottom extra pocket) for me plz.. and if its still avalible, please tell how much is it

and one last question, how many haddle style do Large detective have? because I've seen like two style so far, dose it has the long and short one?

THANKS!


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Smartbargains.com has the Christian Dior Rasta Tan Logo Saddle Bag for $499 (reg $1200). It says only 5 left in stock at this time. 

http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?...rodid=1111439297&t=Cat.dept-11.cat-316.prod.4


----------



## palmbeachdiva

palmbeachdiva said:


> Smartbargains.com has the Christian Dior Rasta Tan Logo Saddle Bag for $499 (reg $1200). It says only 5 left in stock at this time.
> 
> http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?...rodid=1111439297&t=Cat.dept-11.cat-316.prod.4


 

I forgot to add if you do a google.com search for "smartbargains coupon code" you will find lots of links that give new customers 12% off just by following the link. No code required.


----------



## mrsking2

Phenomena said:


> WOW that's AMAZING! Too bad the Woodbury one doesn't carry shoes!!! (i think....)


 
Yes, the Woodbury Dior outlet does carry shoes - I've bought several pairs there.  Good luck!

Jo


----------



## tweetie79

Does anyone know if any outlet still has stock of the purple croc detective bag in medium? And how much?


----------



## ultimatechic

Okay not ebay but Sabine's Boutique has 2 romantique bags, one is the bag I am looking for and the other is the darker brown:

http://www.sabinesboutique.com/cdCPF44863bg.html

http://www.sabinesboutique.com/cdCPF44865br.html


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Okay not ebay but Sabine's Boutique has 2 romantique bags, *one is the bag I am looking for* and the other is the darker brown:
> 
> http://www.sabinesboutique.com/cdCPF44863bg.html
> 
> http://www.sabinesboutique.com/cdCPF44865br.html



is there a hidden meaning in this sentence ,chic?


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> is there a hidden meaning in this sentence ,chic?


 , can someone buy it for me , I need to go on a purse ban


----------



## LegionKitty

Overstock.com has an ok selection of sunglasses around $79 and up.  Some shoes also, not huge discounts, but 33-50% off retail.  They currently have 6 different bags, but again the discount is not huge, 27-37% off retail.


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> , can someone buy it for me , I need to go on a purse ban



i have a perfect solution - i will buy this one for you, you will buy some other one for me - it will be friendship gifts to each other - and this way we will both stay on the ban AND have the bags ! 

and then they come birthdays, PF first login anniversaries etc etc....


----------



## supaxceci

Ultimate, I saw that bag at woodbury when i got that brown one!  It was $435!


----------



## ultimatechic

supaxceci said:


> Ultimate, I saw that bag at woodbury when i got that brown one! It was $435!


I thought I saw it in the outlet thread but wasn't sure if only cabazon was prepared to ship internationally.

I might get in touch with them and see


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> i have a perfect solution - i will buy this one for you, you will buy some other one for me - it will be friendship gifts to each other - and this way we will both stay on the ban AND have the bags !
> 
> and then they come birthdays, PF first login anniversaries etc etc....


Well that could work, technically it wouldn't be breaking a ban.

I think your onto something


----------



## ultimatechic

Has anyone got the email addy for orlando, I want to ask if they still have the romantique with pink flowers.


----------



## LegionKitty

ultimatechic said:


> Has anyone got the email addy for orlando, I want to ask if they still have the romantique with pink flowers.



BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com


----------



## ultimatechic

LegionKitty said:


> BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com


Thanks


----------



## LegionKitty

Has anyone seen any ballet flats in the outlets?  I really want them!  I don't care what color.  I have no Dior shoes and that makes me so sad...


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Christian Dior Vintage Traveler $499.99
Only one in stock at Smartbargains

http://womens-accessories.smartbarg...-logo-satchel-show.sb?t=Mini-Cart...in-cart.1


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Well that could work, technically it wouldn't be breaking a ban.
> 
> I think your onto something



yes i am a mastermind when it comes to justifying buying bags !


----------



## Lbuesch

Has anyone seen the WHITE gaucho saddle (med or large, NO TOTE) in ANY of the dior outlets?  If so, please tell me where, price if known, and how to contact them.
THANKS...


----------



## Lbuesch

Has anyone seen the WHITE gaucho saddle (med or large, NO TOTE) in ANY of the dior stores? If so, please tell me where, price if known, and how to contact them.
THANKS...


----------



## palmbeachdiva

LegionKitty said:


> Has anyone seen any ballet flats in the outlets? I really want them! I don't care what color. I have no Dior shoes and that makes me so sad...


 

I saw some cream color Dior ballet flats on overstock.com for $299 and tan ones for $319. It's not as low as outlet prices would be but if you have to have them it is less than retail....




http://www.overstock.com/Clothing/Christian-Dior-Cream-Buckled-Ballerina-Flats/2553917/product.html




http://www.overstock.com/Clothing/Dior-Womens-Tan-Flats/2201921/product.html


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Lbuesch said:


> Has anyone seen the WHITE gaucho saddle (med or large, NO TOTE) in ANY of the dior stores? If so, please tell me where, price if known, and how to contact them.
> THANKS...


 

Eluxury.com has the white Medium Gaucho Saddle for $1550

http://www.eluxury.com/browse/produ...V0YCRDSYOSFEQ?styleid=11048616&SectionID=2000


----------



## LaMissy

wow went to the Dior outlet in Bicester today - such good bargains they got quite a few bags & shoes to die for.

From what i remember there were

denim green gaucho large & double gaucho medium, forgot the price
Various Saddle bags satin pink, purple, various other ones ranges from £300 +
Lady dior mini & medium - so cute
Black detective medium large and mini
Red croc detective medium price £2000 something ( remember the SA telling a customer and explaining that its real croc leather thats why sooo expensive)
blue denim logo saddle type bag 
and leather CD bags in all sizes (black, red & tan) - dont know what the name for those bags are - I read the tag but forgot.
Sorry guys should have took some pictures but was so caught up trying to grab my bags that I totally forgot.

Yes I got a very cute beige flower pouch & blue marine flight bag.


----------



## LaMissy

palmbeachdiva said:


> Christian Dior Vintage Traveler $499.99
> Only one in stock at Smartbargains
> 
> http://womens-accessories.smartbarg...-logo-satchel-show.sb?t=Mini-Cart...in-cart.1


 
yes they had various styles of these bags at the Bicester outlet.


----------



## Lbuesch

palmbeachdiva said:


> Eluxury.com has the white Medium Gaucho Saddle for $1550
> 
> http://www.eluxury.com/browse/produ...V0YCRDSYOSFEQ?styleid=11048616&SectionID=2000


 
Thanks, I DID see it.  Does E-Luxury ever offer any discounts or anything??


----------



## Lbuesch

I have a question... Can we start a SEPARATE thread for posting REPUTABLE AUTH Ebay SELLERS & Internet stores ??  I realize there ARE several mentioned on the forum, but they are hard to find, as one has to sit for hours reading all the posts on the forum....
What do you think?


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Lbuesch said:


> Thanks, I DID see it. Does E-Luxury ever offer any discounts or anything??


 

The only discount I know of for eluxury is the one offered by Lucky magazine. You have to be a subscriber to Lucky magazine. 
http://www.luckymagrewards.com/ 
If you shop through the link to eluxury on their site they give you 3% cash back on eluxury purchases. You get the cash back on a Mastercard Gift Card they send to you. 

They have lots of stores in the program like bluefly (7% cash back) and macys, nordstroms and saks (4% cash back). The % of cash back depends on the store, some are up to 15% back.


----------



## moonballoon

Here is a real  red  gaucho + matching belt. German seller but ships worldwide 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/DIOR-100-Origina...ryZ93055QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## cbenjavi

does anyone know email address for dior outlet at woodbury?


----------



## shiny_hair

LaMissy said:


> wow went to the Dior outlet in Bicester today - such good bargains they got quite a few bags & shoes to die for.
> 
> From what i remember there were
> 
> denim green gaucho large & double gaucho medium, forgot the price
> Various Saddle bags satin pink, purple, various other ones ranges from £300 +
> Lady dior mini & medium - so cute
> Black detective medium large and mini
> Red croc detective medium price £2000 something ( remember the SA telling a customer and explaining that its real croc leather thats why sooo expensive)
> blue denim logo saddle type bag
> and leather CD bags in all sizes (black, red & tan) - dont know what the name for those bags are - I read the tag but forgot.
> Sorry guys should have took some pictures but was so caught up trying to grab my bags that I totally forgot.
> 
> Yes I got a very cute beige flower pouch & blue marine flight bag.


 
Oh my gosh, they have the satin Saddle bags!!! Woww I want one of those! Do you remember how much they were, and the Lady Dior mini? Thank you so much sweetie..


----------



## LaMissy

shiney i can really remember I think it was for £400 and something it was 40% off the original price 

exactly like these ones but in pink & the purple






saw this one too 






so sorry couldnt remember the exact prices.


----------



## LaMissy

oh wow the mini lady dior was i think £350 arghhh so sorry I did check the price but my memory cells are not working like they use to lol....


yeah i think the larger version was £500 something.


----------



## ultimatechic

Dior malice, although I have seen these go quite cheap:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Auth-Christi...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> Here is a real red gaucho + matching belt. German seller but ships worldwide
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/DIOR-100-Origina...ryZ93055QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Suppose your watching that one hmmmm


----------



## moonballoon

ultimatechic said:


> Suppose your watching that one hmmmm





... would be nothing but the THIRD gaucho within a month. 

What if I bought a tote for a change?


----------



## Mina211

LaMissy said:


> oh wow the mini lady dior was i think £350 arghhh so sorry I did check the price but my memory cells are not working like they use to lol....
> 
> 
> yeah i think the larger version was £500 something.


 

I love dior at bicester! Did they have any wallets or coin cases? I'm planning to go soon so wondering what they might have at the moment in the way of wallets.


----------



## LaMissy

I remember seeing the  - Green Denim Gaucho square style,

but they did have two glass stands with purses I cant remember which ones!!


----------



## moonballoon

a dior malice,

http://cgi.ebay.fr/AUTHENTIQUE-SAC-...ryZ93419QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

For france only, and seller doesn't accept Paypal. *But*, as the item was listed and relisted several times, she may agree to ship overseas on special request.


----------



## cocomi

if anyone's looking for vintage Dior bags

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190157425482&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190157425610&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=190157425623&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## LaMissy

moonballoon said:


> a dior malice,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/AUTHENTIQUE-SAC-...ryZ93419QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> For france only, and seller doesn't accept Paypal. *But*, as the item was listed and relisted several times, she may agree to ship overseas on special request.


 

awe to colourful for me!


----------



## nataliam1976

moonballoon said:


> ... would be nothing but the THIRD gaucho within a month.
> 
> What if I bought a tote for a change?


 

*jumps up and down* TOTE ! have i mentioned already that it hink they're the best gaucho models? totes are TDF !


----------



## shiny_hair

LaMissy said:


> shiney i can really remember I think it was for £400 and something it was 40% off the original price
> 
> exactly like these ones but in pink & the purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so sorry couldnt remember the exact prices.


 
That's alright, thank you so much!!! Oh dear me, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the 2 you have posted here, and my brother is sooo near Bicester. I am supposed to be on a bag ban!!!! EEEEP...


----------



## ultimatechic

very cute

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LACE-YOURSEL...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LVENYC

Hey Ladies-I've recently gotten into Chloe but don't discriminate & love them all-I will forever love the gaucho bag & recently started thinking about it more & more..long story short I called the Cali outlet store this morn & they sd that most likely the rebel & detector styles will have an additional percentage off for Columbus day & sale begins tomorrow-the gntlmn was very nice-unfortunately they only had the gaucho in demin at 50% off retail-really have my heart set on the leather though-hope someone that loves those 2 styles are able to pick up a bargain!


----------



## southamptonkity

FROM ORLANDO-


"I just wanted to let you know that we are going to have a sale starting this Friday until Monday.  
Let me know if you need any more information. Thanks!

Regards,Sachiyo
407-239-0090""

some things with an additional 25% off, some bags 50% off.. email sachiyo for details

BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com


----------



## LegionKitty

southamptonkity said:


> FROM ORLANDO-
> 
> 
> "I just wanted to let you know that we are going to have a sale starting this Friday until Monday.
> Let me know if you need any more information. Thanks!
> 
> Regards,Sachiyo
> 407-239-0090""
> 
> some things with an additional 25% off, some bags 50% off.. email sachiyo for details
> 
> BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com



How do you pronounce Sachiyo?  I would not want to call and say it wrong.


----------



## PrincessMe

^^ Thx ill be there!!


----------



## honey52

OMG i wanna go back to orlando nooooowwwwwww.


----------



## ultimatechic

Our lovely zerodross has a hot d'trick bag up at an excellent price, very tempting:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/RARE-Christi...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

wowzers...i will have to stop by on my way to Millienia tomorrow. Dior outlets has the best sales.


----------



## moonballoon

a real brown saddle gaucho, for a change 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Angelicious

any sales  for columbus day?


----------



## moonballoon

This Boston girly seems legit, despite the seller's feedback  For europe only, anyway.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/VERITABLE-Sac-DI...ryZ93423QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

A brown romantique

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-For-FALL-B...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

White leather street chic

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Di...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Beautifulbasics has a pink east west up:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

A boston girly. Worldwide shipping. Fair price.







http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Sell_LogicX&refwidgettype=cross_promot_widget


----------



## ultimatechic

For the US gals, python gambler:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

I quite like this saddle:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320163077793


----------



## honey52

sooooo, did anyone get to hit otown dior outlet this weekend???? any good deals?


----------



## honey52

err...otown = orlando. i realize... ppl who don't live in orlando wouldn't have a reason to have nicknames for the city they don't live in... hahaha


----------



## ultimatechic

I almost wet my pants when I saw this (excuse the term), drool drool drool:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ45250QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It hasn't been relisted and it's was only for the US.


----------



## ultimatechic

Not a bad price:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Di...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Okay the Hong Kong, China thing might be a little concerning but feedback looks ok.


----------



## Lots_of_bags

nice bag....dior leopard saddle ending soon - good price:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Chr...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## PrincessMe

i bought a mini rose trotter but  the 25% off didnt apply to it


----------



## ultimatechic

I emailed orlando and they didn't even give me the courtesty of a response , maybe cos I don't live in the US


----------



## PrincessMe

^^^ is there one u have a pic of that u wanted? maybe i can tell u if they had it..


----------



## ultimatechic

PrincessMe said:


> ^^^ is there one u have a pic of that u wanted? maybe i can tell u if they had it..


I sure do, here it is:




It's probably gone by now


----------



## JESSiCA428

ultimatechic said:


> The rebelle was from 06 from memory.
> 
> Is that the real soft smooth leather?



Thanks ultimatechic!  Yes, it's the real soft smooth leather. Do you by any chance know how to clean it? It looks different from other leathers. More....worn? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ultimatechic

JESSiCA428 said:


> Thanks ultimatechic!  Yes, it's the real soft smooth leather. Do you by any chance know how to clean it? It looks different from other leathers. More....worn? Thanks in advance!


The bronze rebelle looks very similar to the leather on my argent mini gaucho but the black looks different again, dior has been known to use the coach cleaner on their bags (best for light soiling), another product many seem to have success with is TKO a natural cleaner http://www.tkoorange.com/index.html.  Like any product be sure to test in an inconspicuous spot just to be sure


----------



## supaxceci

ultimatechic said:


> I almost wet my pants when I saw this (excuse the term), drool drool drool:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ45250QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> It hasn't been relisted and it's was only for the US.


 
OMG! The ending price was only *$77!!!!!* I saw this one too late... still, i dont think i would've pulled the trigger..  You sure it's real?  What am I talking about, of course you wouldnt post up a fake Ultimate!


----------



## ultimatechic

supaxceci said:


> OMG! The ending price was only *$77!!!!!* I saw this one too late... still, i dont think i would've pulled the trigger.. You sure it's real? What am I talking about, of course you wouldnt post up a fake Ultimate!


It had a reserve on it so no sale, I love the evening saddles, they are so classy looking.

She is/was a true beauty, a real limited edition 

That dust bag looks like a shoe bag, I received one of those with a raffia clutch.


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> It had a reserve on it so no sale, I love the evening saddles, they are so classy looking.
> 
> She is/was a true beauty, a real limited edition
> 
> That dust bag looks like a shoe bag, I received one of those with a raffia clutch.


 

phew reserve set at 628 dollars...i guess the seller will have to rethink the price...


----------



## Mellz

Hi all,
A friend of mine asked me to buy this Dior Gaucho bag on eBay, and she wants to know if it is authentic, could someone help me on this ?

Thank you !!


----------



## Mellz

1/ DIOR GAUCHO SADDLE BAG IN D/BROWN + AUTH.CARD. B.N.W.T.

2/ B.N.W.T. DIOR GAUCHO SADDLE BAG IN BLACK + AUTH.CARD.


----------



## moonballoon

Mellz said:


> 1/ DIOR GAUCHO SADDLE BAG IN D/BROWN + AUTH.CARD. B.N.W.T.
> 
> 2/ B.N.W.T. DIOR GAUCHO SADDLE BAG IN BLACK + AUTH.CARD.



hi mellz, you should haved asked for girls' opinion in the 'Authenticate this' thread before, because *these two bags have nothing of authentic dior gauchos*, sorry


----------



## PrincessMe

ultimatechic said:


> I sure do, here it is:
> 
> View attachment 272393
> 
> 
> It's probably gone by now


 
i dont think they had this exact bag but they had one very similar (w/out the flowers and perhaps a flap?). the SA told me they are getting a new shipment at the end of January, of all new stock...but they did have a bag very similar to the one in ur pic...do u have their number to call??

i was surprised to know that they have several of the same bags in stock..for example, if one is sold they bring another of the same style from the back, the SA told me throughout the year if one style sells out, Paris will send more of the same bag but not more of a diffrent syle...the only time new styles come in is end of Jan and end of July...idk if this is accurate but this is what she told me


----------



## ultimatechic

Mellz said:


> 1/ DIOR GAUCHO SADDLE BAG IN D/BROWN + AUTH.CARD. B.N.W.T.
> 
> 2/ B.N.W.T. DIOR GAUCHO SADDLE BAG IN BLACK + AUTH.CARD.


What moon said, both are fake. Hope you can return them/it


----------



## ultimatechic

PrincessMe said:


> i dont think they had this exact bag but they had one very similar (w/out the flowers and perhaps a flap?). the SA told me they are getting a new shipment at the end of January, of all new stock...but they did have a bag very similar to the one in ur pic...do u have their number to call??
> 
> i was surprised to know that they have several of the same bags in stock..for example, if one is sold they bring another of the same style from the back, the SA told me throughout the year if one style sells out, Paris will send more of the same bag but not more of a diffrent syle...the only time new styles come in is end of Jan and end of July...idk if this is accurate but this is what she told me


It was posted a little while ago so I kinda thought someone might snap it up but I will keep an eye on this thread.

Thanks for your help


----------



## LaMissy

any1 a size 6????


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> What moon said, both are fake. Hope you can return them/it


 

hey she hasnt bought them yet


----------



## nataliam1976

moon ... 


http://cgi.ebay.com/genuine-street-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> hey she hasnt bought them yet


But they both ended like 4 months ago


----------



## moonballoon

nataliam1976 said:


> moon ...
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/genuine-street-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



thanks nat   I'll keep an eye on this one and see how it goes... even if I'd rather find a full leather one


----------



## nataliam1976

moonballoon said:


> thanks nat  I'll keep an eye on this one and see how it goes... even if I'd rather find a full leather one


 

oh ok...will bear it in mind ! :okay:


----------



## ultimatechic

Nat get your behind in here, I am out of breath I am so excited:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/DIOR-DIANA-S...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Nat get your behind in here, I am out of breath I am so excited:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/DIOR-DIANA-S...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 


OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG !!!!!! 

this goes on my watch list, yes ? who cares about some stupid bag bans!!!!


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!
> 
> this goes on my watch list, yes ? who cares about some stupid bag bans!!!!


No bag ban is worth passing this one up, they are as rare as hens teeth


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!
> 
> this goes on my watch list, yes ? who cares about some stupid bag bans!!!!


I came across this one but the seller ended it early, haven't seen one like this before.

The other is still nicer but I still wouldn't say no to this one 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/DIOR-Black-S...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> No bag ban is worth passing this one up, they are as rare as hens teeth


 

are you going for this one as well or you´re sticking to yours? :shame:


----------



## LaMissy

you guys are so funny!!!! 

Im finding it really hard to go on a ban whilst I keep visiting this forum lol


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> are you going for this one as well or you´re sticking to yours? :shame:


No I'll stick with mine


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> you guys are so funny!!!!
> 
> Im finding it really hard to go on a ban whilst I keep visiting this forum lol


We're having a drool fest


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> No I'll stick with mine


 

it doesnt end for soo long ...how am i gonna live through those endlessly painful days of waiting? it truly is my HG...


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> it doesnt end for soo long ...how am i gonna live through those endlessly painful days of waiting? it truly is my HG...


That's the worst part, the waiting


----------



## LaMissy

btw whats the difference bwtween the Diana Dior and the other ones is it the bling bling?? ??


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> btw whats the difference bwtween the Diana Dior and the other ones is it the bling bling?? ??


they are basically the same size as the mini lady dior currently sold but with the rhinestones they are super rare


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> it doesnt end for soo long ...how am i gonna live through those endlessly painful days of waiting? it truly is my HG...


Look their almost twins except the one for auction at the moment looks better condition


----------



## palmbeachdiva

Mellz said:


> Hi all,
> A friend of mine asked me to buy this Dior Gaucho bag on eBay, and she wants to know if it is authentic, could someone help me on this ?
> 
> Thank you !!


 

You need to post this in the "authenticate this" thread. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/authenticate-this-dior-30126.html


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Look their almost twins except the one for auction at the moment looks better condition
> 
> View attachment 273311


 

ooooooohhhh.....:shame:


----------



## moonballoon

a lovely gaucho denim mini. US only, though.







http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

yes they had the trotter romantique, for about $395 I think, and I think they still have one left....

Go for it. I unfortunately can't afford any more this month!


----------



## Dollie

LaMissy said:


> any1 a size 6????




MEEEE


----------



## LaMissy

OK UK Only though no reserve - very nice starting price!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dollie

LaMissy said:


> OK UK Only though no reserve - very nice starting price!
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




aww since it s uk only, i cant bid. )= thank you so much though!


----------



## southamptonkity

honey52 said:


> err...otown = orlando. i realize... ppl who don't live in orlando wouldn't have a reason to have nicknames for the city they don't live in... hahaha



lol i know.  I was certain it was time to go when I started calling it Borelando


----------



## ultimatechic

Babydoll Chanel said:


> yes they had the trotter romantique, for about $395 I think, and I think they still have one left....
> 
> Go for it. I unfortunately can't afford any more this month!


I wonder why they didn't respond to my email then, I just assumed it was because they didn't want to ship to Australia but Cabazon does so I would have thought they would too


----------



## ultimatechic

Nice old vintage piece:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Di...ryZ93423QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Oh and here's the piece that diordarling should have been referring to with the handles not being below the D.

TaDa the dior flight shopper:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Dior-Handbag...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

one day of waiting gone .....i also need to start looking for another little treasure, like on pic 2


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> one day of waiting gone .....i also need to start looking for another little treasure, like on pic 2


Can't help you with pic 2 but that is just too darn cute


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Can't help you with pic 2 but that is just too darn cute


 

i have my SO on it, looking for breeders in Denmark...i cant wait !!!!


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> i have my SO on it, looking for breeders in Denmark...i cant wait !!!!


A new baby in the house, good luck finding him/her.

I have one of these (not my dog in the pic though), lost 3 pairs of shoes this week to him :


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> A new baby in the house, good luck finding him/her.
> 
> I have one of these (not my dog in the pic though), lost 3 pairs of shoes this week to him :
> 
> View attachment 274079


 


oooh u have to post pics of your baby whats she/he called?...i hope the shoes werent designer!


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> oooh u have to post pics of your baby whats she/he called?...i hope the shoes werent designer!


My son called him kobe pronounced like toby but with a k of course.

Thankfully they weren't designer otherwise I would have kicked his bum to china


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> My son called him kobe pronounced like toby but with a k of course.
> 
> Thankfully they weren't designer otherwise I would have kicked his bum to china


 
maybe you should explain to your doggie, that he was named after Kobe steaks, and if he doesnt behave he will become one as well !


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

southamptonkity said:


> lol i know. I was certain it was time to go when I started calling it Borelando


 
we are not boring


----------



## LaMissy

Ultimatechic I think this is wat your looking for??? 






http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

its to die for!!!!!


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> Ultimatechic I think this is wat your looking for???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> its to die for!!!!!


I wouldn't say no to that one either but this is the one I want (double flowers)




I don't feel so bad now, got the double flowers from the orlando outlet yesterday for US $539 with shipping, should be here Monday


----------



## ultimatechic

ultimatechic said:


> I wonder why they didn't respond to my email then, I just assumed it was because they didn't want to ship to Australia but Cabazon does so I would have thought they would too


I take that back, I emailed again and natalia sent the romantique off yesterday.

She found a brand spanking new one out the back so I don't get the display model.

It was too easy


----------



## moonballoon

ultimatechic said:


> ...
> 
> I don't feel so bad now, got the double flowers from the orlando outlet yesterday for US $539 with shipping, should be here Monday



You've got it, at last! Fine !

... They took a year to reply, but see, outlets have nothing against shipping to  ... I can't say the same about some sellers ...


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> You've got it, at last! Fine !
> 
> ... They took a year to reply, but see, outlets have nothing against shipping to  ... I can't say the same about some sellers ...


 yes finally, I can't wait for it to get here :okay:

you still upset about that gaucho


----------



## moonballoon

as far as I know, first _real _dior jeanne ever seen on ebay 






http://cgi.ebay.fr/Bag-Dior-by-John...ryZ93423QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

ultimatechic said:


> I wouldn't say no to that one either but this is the one I want (double flowers)
> 
> View attachment 274580
> 
> 
> I don't feel so bad now, got the double flowers from the orlando outlet yesterday for US $539 with shipping, should be here Monday


wow congrats -


----------



## nataliam1976

moonballoon said:


> as far as I know, first _real _dior jeanne ever seen on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Bag-Dior-by-John...ryZ93423QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

there was one on US Ebay for i think 3000 dollars but didnt sell and was not relisted as far as i can remember ( the lighter colour though...) i dont somehow jeannes dont talk to me at all !


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> I wouldn't say no to that one either but this is the one I want (double flowers)
> 
> View attachment 274580
> 
> 
> I don't feel so bad now, got the double flowers from the orlando outlet yesterday for US $539 with shipping, should be here Monday


 
another mission completed commander ultimatechic! you deserve a medal of honor!


----------



## nataliam1976

and another day gone...faster , faster please !!!!


----------



## astrise

*ultimatechic , wow!! lucky lucky!*
*do update on the total shipping costs to aussie *


----------



## ultimatechic

astrise said:


> *ultimatechic , wow!! lucky lucky!*
> *do update on the total shipping costs to aussie *


Shipping via fedex was $100 USD which I didn't mind cos our dollar is so strong at the moment


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> another mission completed commander ultimatechic! you deserve a medal of honor!


Thanks Nat, my HG of the moment accomplished now let's get yours , it seems to go sooo slow ush:


----------



## supaxceci

I saw that Beige Romantique Large Zip and I immediately regretted buying the brown version of this bag! =*( I;m trying to tell myself that i need a more grown-up bag and that the pink is overdoing it!!! ::SIGHH::

$600 is not a bad price.......


----------



## ultimatechic

supaxceci said:


> I saw that Beige Romantique Large Zip and I immediately regretted buying the brown version of this bag! =*( I;m trying to tell myself that i need a more grown-up bag and that the pink is overdoing it!!! ::SIGHH::
> 
> $600 is not a bad price.......


That one is open to best offers so the seller may sell it at a lower price 

You can never over-do pink, says she who is a pink freak


----------



## PrincessMe

was it $395? I want it so badly now!! dont worry i live far away


----------



## ultimatechic

PrincessMe said:


> was it $395? I want it so badly now!! dont worry i live far away


It's $435


----------



## ultimatechic

cheap girly flap, sure it won't stay cheap though:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## astrise

ultimatechic said:


> Shipping via fedex was $100 USD which I didn't mind cos our dollar is so strong at the moment


 
Thanks a lot 
I'm aiming it for xmas though...hopefully they're have it in stock at that time


----------



## ultimatechic

Getting excited, the tracking is showing it is in Sydney already 

Come Monday it will be in my hot little hands :okay:


----------



## ultimatechic

El cheapo hardcore boston with 2 days left:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=290168907461&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## ultimatechic

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> we are not boring


Okay I may be a bit slow but I just noticed this - why is dior's email address *borlandooutlet*@diorus.com then .  Is this where that nickname came from?


----------



## nataliam1976

and from our lovely Zee 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MESE:IT&ih=005


----------



## LaMissy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Cute Romantique


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Cute Romantique


It is isn't it


----------



## ultimatechic

Did ya see this auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Dior-handbag...ryZ63852QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

wow I actually prefer the chain handle that penelope cruz has.... i bet this will fetch a lot.


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> wow I actually prefer the chain handle that penelope cruz has.... i bet this will fetch a lot.


same here 

the leather handle looks a bit cheap


----------



## moonballoon

pink diorissimo pouch. A reserve price, though.







http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> pink diorissimo pouch. A reserve price, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Isn't that a stunning shade of pink


----------



## moonballoon

ultimatechic said:


> Isn't that a stunning shade of pink



 ... seems to be the magenta colour. I'm going to see how it goes, and maybe ask the seller for shipping overseas, it may work, who knows?!  (.... well, if it doesn't, that would'nt be bad as well.... ush


----------



## moonballoon

... pink girly pouch and matching pump shoes (IT39 required).











http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DIOR-shoes-an...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

For lucky UK, 3 hours left!






http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Chris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> For lucky UK, 3 hours left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Chris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


And here's her matching bag, good price for the set:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-authe...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

... another diorissimo pouch. A red one. The seller ships to America & Australia.






http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dior-Red-Dior...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> ... another diorissimo pouch. A red one. The seller ships to America & Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dior-Red-Dior...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I saw that one, nice, not as pretty as the pink though


----------



## moonballoon

ultimatechic said:


> And here's her matching bag, good price for the set:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-authe...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



... Yes, and she's got a red gaucho tote too. I'm 99% sure it's genuine (... just need extra pics to be 100%). A real good bargain for UK residents.


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> ... Yes, and she's got a red gaucho tote too. I'm 99% sure it's genuine (... just need extra pics to be 100%). A real good bargain for UK residents.


I'm pretty sure the gaucho is fake


----------



## moonballoon

ultimatechic said:


> I'm pretty sure the gaucho is fake



Oh yeah? Why? You see something wrong on the outside? or is it about the lining?


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> Oh yeah? Why? You see something wrong on the outside? or is it about the lining?


It was a gift (doesn't necessarily mean anything though), look at the authenticity card in the last pic and even though the tag shot is a long way off it still looks too deeply pressed.


----------



## moonballoon

... A £57 red detective ... from a 1 feedback, though









http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-DIO...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

ultimatechic said:


> It was a gift (doesn't necessarily mean anything though), look at the authenticity card in the last pic and even though the tag shot is a long way off it still looks too deeply pressed.



There's another one I have concerns with. I'm going to post the link on the appropriate thread.


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> I'm pretty sure the gaucho is fake



yesss, the leather and tag are way off.


----------



## ultimatechic

50 bucks for a free gift with purchase cosmetic case , hurry bargain hunters.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

... red gamblers, size 38. A reserve price, though.






http://cgi.ebay.fr/Magnifiques-chau...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

moonballoon said:


> ... red gamblers, size 38. A reserve price, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Magnifiques-chau...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




ok i officially can NOT check this thread out for the next 3 months !


----------



## LaMissy

OMG Moon stop all this nonsense noww ....arghhhhhhh 


I am so tempted to bid on all of those 

well ok not the diorissimo as I have that already!!!

but the detective and romantiquee.............


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> ok i officially can NOT check this thread out for the next 3 months !


 
 i am right behind you babe!!


----------



## PrincessMe

^^Congrats on ur bag!!! Post pics when she comes!!


----------



## ultimatechic

PrincessMe said:


> ^^Congrats on ur bag!!! Post pics when she comes!!


Sure will, scheduled for delivery tomorrow (today I should say now)


----------



## moonballoon

... just a last one before leaving. A big stop, you can't miss it. Requires 39.  ... the second pic is a special tribute to Nat... :devil: 














http://cgi.ebay.fr/Authentiques-bot...ryZ93416QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> ... just a last one before leaving. A big stop, you can't miss it. Requires 39. ... the second pic is a special tribute to Nat... :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Authentiques-bot...ryZ93416QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Holy cow I'd break my skinny little ankles in those


----------



## nataliam1976

moonballoon said:


> ... just a last one before leaving. A big stop, you can't miss it. Requires 39.  ... the second pic is a special tribute to Nat... :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Authentiques-bot...ryZ93416QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




theyre too big !!!!  38 or 38.5 moon, bear in mind please !


----------



## nataliam1976

nataliam1976 said:


> theyre too big !!!!  38 or 38.5 moon, bear in mind please !




ok, moon, this is all your fault ! i had to cheer myself up with those ! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAA:US:11&Item=290169194330


----------



## LaMissy

OOOH  i love the little pearls on the heal .....


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> OOOH  i love the little pearls on the heal .....




i know...i was like i HAVE to have them ! if i love a pair of shoes and theyre on ebay in my size, i take it as a sign that i should buy them !


----------



## Angelicious

Anyone know if the Cannage Wristlet hits the outlet??  Please let me know.  I want a white one so bad. TIA.


----------



## LegionKitty

If anyone likes the golf bags, this one has been relisted.






http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290170890608&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:VRI


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63852QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem
dior flight (?) saddle bag (with belt), i just thought the saddle was pretty darn gorgeous.


----------



## Phenomena

LaMissy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Cute Romantique


  AcKKKS!!!! It's over $400 USD!!!


----------



## ultimatechic

Phenomena said:


> AcKKKS!!!! It's over $400 USD!!!


For australian bidders that would be reasonably priced, we get charged way more over here for designer brands


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

ultimatechic said:


> Okay I may be a bit slow but I just noticed this - why is dior's email address *borlandooutlet*@diorus.com then . Is this where that nickname came from?


 

Oh my nerd!!! i just noticed the email address...that is foul.  I thought the was the last name of the SA.... Heck if they link up with me, I could show em where to go to start calling it Jamlando


----------



## beautifulbasics

Hello!

I hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Here is a gorgeous authentic Dior Gaucho grained bag...........

The auction is ending soon and if you are interested, you may want to 
contact the seller (she is a fellow PFer and very sweet!).  best wishes 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-Authentic-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## southamptonkity

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> we are not boring



no but my life at the time was. . .


----------



## ultimatechic

The black rhinestone bag is back up, shame it's so expensive:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/DIOR-Black-S...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

leather gambler:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-AUTHENTI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

A lime green detective deal

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

with matching wallet

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ45261QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

For US only.


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> A lime green detective deal
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> with matching wallet
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ45261QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> For US only.


It's a real kermit


----------



## moonballoon

I kind a like it. It's a refreshing colour.


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> I kind a like it. It's a refreshing colour.


why doesn't that surprise me miss camouflage girl


----------



## ultimatechic

Only 12 hours left Nat, make sure your ready!


----------



## ultimatechic

Excellent price, very tempting indeed:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Di...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Only 12 hours left Nat, make sure your ready!




i have my alarm clock set already ( it will be half three in the morning here and will be sleeping in the spare room with comp connected not to wake SO up hihih cant wait!!!!!


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> i have my alarm clock set already ( it will be half three in the morning here and will be sleeping in the spare room with comp connected not to wake SO up hihih cant wait!!!!!


why don't you use auction sniper


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> why don't you use auction sniper




1. i dont trust anyone/anything but myself 2. i love the adrenaline of last seconds bidding !  i couldnt sleep anyway not knowing if i definitely have it or not...


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> 1. i dont trust anyone/anything but myself 2. i love the adrenaline of last seconds bidding !  i couldnt sleep anyway not knowing if i definitely have it or not...


better make sure you wake up girl otherwise you will kick yourself for the next decade


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> better make sure you wake up girl otherwise you will kick yourself for the next decade




oh i am trained in those ebay sessions no worries ! plus i probably wont be able to fall asleep anyway...


----------



## beautifulbasics

Quote:
Originally Posted by *moonballoon* 

 
_A lime green detective deal_

_http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-l...QQcmdZViewItem_

_with matching wallet_

_http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-l...QQcmdZViewItem_

_For US only._

It's a real kermit 


WATCH OUT FOR KERMIT THE FROG! 

Please be careful with this seller............they are selling fake Gucci bags! (Gucci bags never ever come with a black plastic authenticity card, only Chanel bags do). Just an FYI...so sorry to rain on your parade. hehehe


----------



## beautifulbasics

This seller is absolutely fabulous and very sweet! I have emailed her a few times about various items I wished to buy, although never purchased from her. I am almost positive all of her items are authentic, of which is refreshing. I don't know if she is a PFer. best wishes!


----------



## beautifulbasics

Here are some items by this seller:

http://cgi.ebay.com/LADY-DIOR-3D-LO...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beautifulbasics

some more...........

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-GOLD-BEIGE...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-NEW-LOOK-L...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-SADDLE-DEN...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-PURPLE-SAD...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-DOUBLE-SAD...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## beautifulbasics

great Dior shoes too........

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-BROWN-CROC...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-BROWN-QUIL...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-PINK-EGYPT...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## supaxceci

omg i just pulled the trigger on this auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120169625875&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002







I got it for $780 total with shipping?  Is it a steal or just "okay"?????  This is my new favorite bag & wallet!!!!!


----------



## moonballoon

beautifulbasics said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moonballoon*
> 
> 
> _A lime green detective deal_
> 
> _http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-l...QQcmdZViewItem_
> 
> _with matching wallet_
> 
> _http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-l...QQcmdZViewItem_
> 
> _For US only._
> 
> It's a real kermit
> 
> 
> WATCH OUT FOR KERMIT THE FROG!
> 
> Please be careful with this seller............they are selling fake Gucci bags! (Gucci bags never ever come with a black plastic authenticity card, only Chanel bags do). Just an FYI...so sorry to rain on your parade. hehehe


*
Don't need to feel sorry for me. I don't consider myself as an expert. I give sincere opinion at the risk of being wrong.


BUT in this particular case, I won't take the risk to mislead any tPFer, so if you please, I will ask for a discussion on authenticity on the appropriate thread. ** *


----------



## moonballoon

For pink addicts. Very low starting price. Worldwide shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Auth-Christ...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> oh i am trained in those ebay sessions no worries ! plus i probably wont be able to fall asleep anyway...


 
congrats nat!!!!!  

not much of a bidding war but I think you got it for a great price right??


----------



## LaMissy

im pretty sure this is the real deal .. good price at the moment US only though 

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-Lovely-Med...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

supaxceci said:


> omg i just pulled the trigger on this auction:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120169625875&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for $780 total with shipping?  Is it a steal or just "okay"?????  This is my new favorite bag & wallet!!!!!



i think if it is brand new or mint its worth it..plus hey its your new favourite so it has to be !


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> im pretty sure this is the real deal .. good price at the moment US only though
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-Lovely-Med...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



definitely real, and the seller sounds like a really nice person, i am sure she can be begged to ship outside US, if you use  the right arguments


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> congrats nat!!!!!
> 
> not much of a bidding war but I think you got it for a great price right??




thank you so much hun i cant believe nobody else bid and i got such a great great deal ! and my BF got up just to ask if i got it ! ( sometimes he knows how to score extra bonus points lol ) !


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> thank you so much hun i cant believe nobody else bid and i got such a great great deal ! and my BF got up just to ask if i got it ! ( sometimes he knows how to score extra bonus points lol ) !


 
awe.... your BF sounds soo adorable ... mine would like kill me if he found out how many Dior bags I ACTUALLY have 

but yeah i cant beleive you had no competition I have seen plain ones go for more....


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> awe.... your BF sounds soo adorable ... mine would like kill me if he found out how many Dior bags I ACTUALLY have
> 
> but yeah i cant beleive you had no competition I have seen plain ones go for more....



my BF is a gem when it comes to shoes and bags...i wanted to sell one of my balenciagas  to fund some of the home purchases that we have had recently and he said no way if you sell one of your bags, you can only spend this money on another bag..i think thats when i truly realised he is a keeper lol 

i honestly think with that auction it was a question of crap pics as well ...that bag looks so much nicer in real and on the pics it really just looked dull...i dont know if i would have bought it if i hadnt seen that bag elsewhere before...


----------



## supaxceci

nataliam1976 said:


> i think if it is brand new or mint its worth it..plus hey its your new favourite so it has to be !


 
I actually just got contacted by the seller and she said that I sent my payment to the wrong email address and if I send it to the right one, she would* take off $30* for me!  So i actually paid $750 for it in the end!   I thought it was a scam at first but then I cancelled the first payment and entered the item number for the 2nd payment; i wanted to make sure there was a paper trail of a payment.


----------



## ultimatechic

supaxceci said:


> omg i just pulled the trigger on this auction:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120169625875&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for $780 total with shipping? Is it a steal or just "okay"????? This is my new favorite bag & wallet!!!!!


Absolutely gorgeous, they are so pretty


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> i cant believe nobody else bid and i got such a great great deal ! and my BF got up just to ask if i got it ! ( sometimes he knows how to score extra bonus points lol ) !


Now we're twins


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Now we're twins




i think we have been twins before already...craziness wise hehehe


----------



## supaxceci

ultimatechic said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, they are so pretty


 
Thank you, thank you!  I LOVEEEE VINTAGE FLOWERS.  MY GOAL IS COMPLETED!!  

NOW IM ON A BAG BAN FOR AT LEAST A GOOD 6 MONTHS... pains me that i love you guys and hate you guys too! LOL!  It was such a rare find... for a bag AND wallet together!  The seller said that she paid about $1,200 for the wallet too.. is that true (at Dior retail)?  

Nat:  You got a GREAT deal on that bag of yours too!  congrats!!  we both slept HAPPY last nite.


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> i think we have been twins before already...craziness wise hehehe


I think your right there


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> I think your right there



this smiley has to become reality one day lol (blurps ) !


----------



## ultimatechic

supaxceci said:


> Thank you, thank you!  I LOVEEEE VINTAGE FLOWERS. MY GOAL IS COMPLETED!!
> 
> NOW IM ON A BAG BAN FOR AT LEAST A GOOD 6 MONTHS... pains me that i love you guys and hate you guys too! LOL! It was such a rare find... for a bag AND wallet together! The seller said that she paid about $1,200 for the wallet too.. is that true (at Dior retail)?
> 
> Nat: You got a GREAT deal on that bag of yours too! congrats!! we both slept HAPPY last nite.


These are available at the outlets so it depends on whether she got it from dior when they came out or from the outlet.

They were from spring/summer 2005 but I'm not sure of the original retail.


----------



## nataliam1976

supaxceci said:


> Thank you, thank you!  I LOVEEEE VINTAGE FLOWERS.  MY GOAL IS COMPLETED!!
> 
> NOW IM ON A BAG BAN FOR AT LEAST A GOOD 6 MONTHS... pains me that i love you guys and hate you guys too! LOL!  It was such a rare find... for a bag AND wallet together!  The seller said that she paid about $1,200 for the wallet too.. is that true (at Dior retail)?
> 
> Nat:  You got a GREAT deal on that bag of yours too!  congrats!!  we both slept HAPPY last nite.



it was a great night i totally agree ! lets celebrate !


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> this smiley has to become reality one day lol (blurps ) !


When I'm travelling the world with my own collection I will stop by


----------



## ultimatechic

Dark brown romantique:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

rasta saddle best offer price from treasuredepotbh gone up to 300 bucks...ush:


----------



## blu^tulip

For US gals

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=190163458677&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## ultimatechic

Great seller nena-1 also has a dark brown romantique:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200164150916&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> rasta saddle best offer price from treasuredepotbh gone up to 300 bucks...ush:


 
woman i thought you were on a ban or saving for the hermes??


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> woman i thought you were on a ban or saving for the hermes??




well i am on a ban break for a week ! so trying to squeeze in as much as i can lol ! i spent definitely too much money on boring home stuff and i had to make it up for myself

i have already decided that a hermes kelly will be a reward for getting new job soon and i will blow my salary on it no saving lol


----------



## ruktam

Hi, dose anybody know about white dior flight? is it still in the out let or its already sold out? and how mush is it..Thanks!!


----------



## lubz

I'm pretty sure this rebelle is authentic. The seller has excellent feedback and also takes best offer. 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Dior-Rebelle-Hob...hZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## astrise

any new stuff from the outlets 
bonus came early


----------



## purse_lover1988

is there gonna be any sale soon? especially on the sunglasses & jewelry?


----------



## ultimatechic

Look what's popped up on ebay, glad I got mine cheaper or I would not be impressed.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Auth-Christi...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ima_lurker

Is this real?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170159059069&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007


And would the color match this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170160023300&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

TIA


----------



## bootilicious

Wrong thread - post it in the "authenticate this" thread  but the dustbag already looks funny to me


----------



## ultimatechic

Ima_lurker said:


> Is this real?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170159059069&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007
> 
> 
> And would the color match this?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170160023300&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007
> 
> TIA


Yep best in the authenticate this thread but it is an expensive fake 

A red gaucho would definitely match that jacket


----------



## Ima_lurker

ooops.  sorry.  thanks, tho!


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> well i am on a ban break for a week ! so trying to squeeze in as much as i can lol ! i spent definitely too much money on boring home stuff and i had to make it up for myself
> 
> i have already decided that a hermes kelly will be a reward for getting new job soon and i will blow my salary on it no saving lol


 
Congrats babe! wat job is it?


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> Congrats babe! wat job is it?



hihi i dont know yet i am on a well deserved couch potato holiday until the end of the year! only then i will start looking for job


----------



## ultimatechic

A rare authentic jeanne:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LUXUS-Tasche...ryZ80597QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Anyone need a spare leg:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Vintage-Chri...ryZ38568QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> hihi i dont know yet i am on a well deserved couch potato holiday until the end of the year! only then i will start looking for job


 
awe 2 months free for purse shoping


----------



## LaMissy

ultimatechic said:


> A rare authentic jeanne:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/LUXUS-Tasche...ryZ80597QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

omg i cant believe i missed that!!!!


----------



## LaMissy

ultimatechic said:


> Anyone need a spare leg:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Vintage-Chri...ryZ38568QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
ok that went for 16 pounds now how freaky is that!!


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> ok that went for 16 pounds now how freaky is that!!


hmmm, wonder what they are going to do with it .


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> hmmm, wonder what they are going to do with it .




i dont know why but putting stockings on it comes to my mind !


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> awe 2 months free for purse shoping




dont forget about the shoes, Missy !  my credit cards aint that happy though...


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> i dont know why but putting stockings on it comes to my mind !


Or it could be a punishment tool, the old saying "I'll boot you up the bum", saves them using their own foot ush:


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> dont forget about the shoes, Missy !  my credit cards aint that happy though...


 
 your crdit card will be fine once you find a job......


----------



## LaMissy

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-1050-NEW-C...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-1050-NEW-CD-GAUCHO-JEAN-DENIM-LOGO-SADDLE-BAG_W0QQitemZ120175230113QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting



cute baby and the price is not bad either :okay:


----------



## ultimatechic

Another crystal clutch:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/1-725-CHRIST...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Last one sold for US $415.


----------



## melieg

Please re-read our rules before posting again!


----------



## melieg

I'm still new at this-sorry!


----------



## ultimatechic

For US girls, diorissimo pouch:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

I think this one's been up before:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> I think this one's been up before:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-PINK-SATIN-DTRICK-SHOULDER-BAG-RRP-1100_W0QQitemZ220163848426QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




good price i used to die for one of those...


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> good price i used to die for one of those...


Their so pretty , I think krysta has one (lucky girl)

BTW has your mum received your lady dior yet?


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Their so pretty , I think krysta has one (lucky girl)
> 
> BTW has your mum received your lady dior yet?




nooo ...i expect both of them in Ireland by the end of the week and then shipped to me asap...


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> nooo ...i expect both of them in Ireland by the end of the week and then shipped to me asap...


awww they'll be with you real soon , post some pics when you get them.

I reckon the blue lady dior will look almost black


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> awww they'll be with you real soon , post some pics when you get them.
> 
> I reckon the blue lady dior will look almost black




i know just the way i want it....OMG OMG i cant wait !!!


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> i know just the way i want it....OMG OMG i cant wait !!!


I'm so excited for you, pics never do true justice to the beauty of this bag.

You'll die and go to heaven when it's in your hot little hands


----------



## ultimatechic

A few nice diorissimo bags but AU only:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Di...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/authentic-di...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

http://cgi.ebay.fr/MINI-LICIOUS-Aut...9643526QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63852QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

For those who are still interested, a couple of *gauchos *currently available on ebay. Expensive, but definitely real.

A black shoulder one. For US only.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=250177615758&Category=63852&_trksid=p3907.m29


A burgundy (red) tote. Worldwide shipping.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=280166018475&Category=63852&_trksid=p3907.m29


----------



## ultimatechic

moonballoon said:


> A burgundy (red) tote. Worldwide shipping.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=280166018475&Category=63852&_trksid=p3907.m29


This one must have been a non paying bidder as it sold recently and is now relisted.


----------



## sarah1029

Does anyone have any updates on what's at the outlets right now?


----------



## moonballoon

A dior hardcore. Starting at $100.








http://cgi.ebay.com/Dior-Hardcore-boston-bag_W0QQitemZ160173710257QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

For size 6 US feet only 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

A Beige romantique. I'm not a romantique lover so, fair price?






http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Justinleaddict

1 of the limited edition saddle bags (my favorite..) 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sac-Dior-en-cot...ryZ93423QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Whoa I'll take two 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Just a baby detective:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GORGEOUS-IVO...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

I wasn't sure where to put this but one of our new fave sellers treasuredepotbh dropped from $1550 to $450 on this peacock saddle 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Christia...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bootilicious

ultimatechic said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this but one of our new fave sellers treasuredepotbh dropped from $1550 to $450 on this peacock saddle
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Christia...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
damn I missed this! I wonder how bidding on the one for auction now will go


----------



## moonballoon

http://cgi.ebay.fr/100-Authentic-Christian-Dior-Evening-Bag-w-Diamantes_W0QQitemZ170163142616QQihZ007QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

funny saddle - with funnier matching shoes


----------



## moonballoon

Ooops... sorry,  the link's missing. Here it is

http://cgi.ebay.fr/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-SADDLEBAG-HANDBAG-AND-SHOES-SET-SIZE-40_W0QQitemZ220165327047QQihZ012QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dior-Vintage-Fl...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem






absolutely authentic dior vintage flowers from a lovely PFer on here. it's an absolute steal.


----------



## southamptonkity

Dear Valuable Customer,

These are the ones that we received so far for today.
Brown logo romantique trotter $595.00
Black My Dior shopper $730.00
Beige trotter romantique with green $360.00
Dark Brown leather shoulder $625.00 

Let me know if you have any questions. Thank you

Regards,Sachiyo
407-239-0090


----------



## southamptonkity

oh yea i'm Kat not Sachiyo- lol thats the email i got from her lol


----------



## LaMissy

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-D...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-Dior-Lovely-Tote-Purse-Black_W0QQitemZ320175964780QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


That's the style I want, US only  but I guess I could ask.


----------



## ultimatechic

White detective:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-authenti...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Little diorissimo pouch:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-CHRISTIA...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

ultimatechic said:


> That's the style I want, US only  but I guess I could ask.


 
I like this bag too - dont see many on ebay so worth asking the seller if she ships international!


----------



## LaMissy

I love this bag 






http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Immaculate-Ch...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## moonballoon

Beige romantique trotter. 






http://cgi.ebay.fr/Auth-Christian-Dior-Logo-TROTTER-Boston-Bag-Handbag_W0QQitemZ120177821198QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## southamptonkity

one more today:

Dear Valuable Customer,

We received some more bags. The prices are listed below.
Large sport bag $290.00
Medium messenger $225.00
Bowling bag $260.00

Let me know if you have any questions. Thank you

Regards,Sachiyo
407-239-0090


----------



## honey52

oooh. the sports bag is kinda hot like for when i need to go back home or stay over at the bf's......


----------



## Virginia

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jeslyn

thanks for sharing =)


----------



## babii

southamptonkity said:


> Dear Valuable Customer,
> 
> These are the ones that we received so far for today.
> Brown logo romantique trotter $595.00
> Black My Dior shopper $730.00
> Beige trotter romantique with green $360.00
> Dark Brown leather shoulder $625.00
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions. Thank you
> 
> Regards,Sachiyo
> 407-239-0090


 

does anyone have a pic of how the BLACK MY DIOR SHOPPER bag looks like? THANKS!!


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> I like this bag too - dont see many on ebay so worth asking the seller if she ships international!


I agree.

BTW Have fun on your trip


----------



## LaMissy

moonballoon said:


> Beige romantique trotter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/Auth-Christian-D...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
oh i remember chic posting this one up earlier .. the price was like $700 and its like only $350 in the outlets i think.


----------



## LaMissy

ultimatechic said:


> I agree.
> 
> BTW Have fun on your trip


 

thanks chic!!  so any luck with the seller?


----------



## moonballoon

*Double gaucho from tPF member* (... sorry for double posting, but here seems to be a more appropriate place than the 'authenticate thread')







http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140173820918&ih=004&category=63852&rd=1&ssPageName=mem_guide:4


----------



## maryg1

ultimatechic said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this but one of our new fave sellers treasuredepotbh dropped from $1550 to $450 on this peacock saddle
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Christian-Dior-purse-saddle-bag-3100-PEACOCK_W0QQitemZ320169734111QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


the girl who won this saddle surely made a great deal!


----------



## fashion_guru86

We have received newshipment.
Prices are on the pictures.

Some of them we only received a few ( quantities are very limited),
 please
let me know if you are interested.

Thank you,
NAO
(951)922-3606
(See attached file: $735 My Dior shopping Silver .JPG)
(See attached file: LadyDiorlarge$brown$795.JPG)
(See attached file: MydiorshopperBeige$735.JPG)
(See attached file: myDiorshopperBllk$735.JPG)
(See attached file: TRM Round flap $365.JPG)


----------



## fashion_guru86

Sorry, forgot to mention this e-mail is from the Cabazon Outlet.

(See attached file: TRM Sml Round zip green $245.JPG)
(See attached file: LD Md Denim$560.JPG)
(See attached file: smallroundLogo$385.JPG)
(See attached file: Leather Dbl Saddle Blk $625.JPG)
(See attached file: leather Dbl Saddle Brown$625.JPG)


----------



## fashion_guru86

(See attached file: TRM boston $550.JPG)
(See attached file: TRM lrg porochon Beige $595.JPG)
(See attached file: TRM lrg porochon Brwn $595.JPG)
(See attached file: TRM lrg porochon Grn $595.JPG)
(See attached file: TRM sml flap logo  grn $495.JPG)


----------



## moonballoon

Blue monogram saddle






http://cgi.ebay.fr/Christian-Dior-Blue-Denim-Monogram-Saddle-Bag-NWT_W0QQitemZ280168660746QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lubz

Limited edition cadillac
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Auth-Chri...hZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Thanks for posting those fashion_guru, some nice bags there


----------



## ultimatechic

maryg1 said:


> the girl who won this saddle surely made a great deal!


most definitely, it is a beautiful colour


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> oh i remember chic posting this one up earlier .. the price was like $700 and its like only $350 in the outlets i think.


She has a reserve on it, mine was $435 from the outlet


----------



## flyhigh04

Ohh the bags are sooo cute! Are the poronchons somewhat like a speedy??


----------



## Dimple

Thank you for the update fashion_guru86


----------



## ultimatechic

Red gaucho, excellent price (well is at the moment anyway)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AUTH-CHRISTI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Limited edition saddle:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-CHRISTIA...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Romantique (a little pricey)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Orig-Auth-DI...ryZ93055QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Small gaucho, reduced to a reasonable price:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/GAUCHO-GOOD-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blu^tulip

Dior Rasta Saddle starting at $250US

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:us


----------



## fashion_guru86

flyhigh04 said:


> Ohh the bags are sooo cute! Are the poronchons somewhat like a speedy??


 
Yeah they kinda are, with a romantique twist but same shape.


----------



## deslynx

This is weird but somehow I can't see the pics


----------



## Virginia

^ i think something happened when tpf switched servers.. some of my attachments from previous posts aren't showing up either.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I can't see the pics


----------



## lubz

http://cgi.ebay.ca/INTL-SHIP-CHRIST...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Romantique trotter @ 600 US or best offer


----------



## beautifulbasics

flyhigh04 said:


> Ohh the bags are sooo cute! Are the poronchons somewhat like a speedy??


 

Hello,

I believe this is the Dior Cannage Polochon (retail $1,390).  best wishes!


----------



## beautifulbasics

*p.s.  *
*Dior Cannage Vinyl Medium Polochon handbag $1190.jpg*


----------



## beautifulbasics

babii said:


> does anyone have a pic of how the BLACK MY DIOR SHOPPER bag looks like? THANKS!!


 

Hello...I am not certain, but I believe this is the Dior "Lady Dior" shopper.  best wishes!


----------



## ultimatechic

Romantique from nena-1:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Famous-CHRIS...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Super rare gaucho metal tote (super rare on ebay) - 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2160-NEW-AUT...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy won't be happy but then she's probably having too much fun:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-Auth-Chr...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

D'trick Pochette:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Authenti...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Another romantique:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Voodoo

^Pretty!


----------



## watalily

Sean,

Could you kindly give an update on what's in store (or what will be in store) for thanksgiving?  Would there be a sale going on?  Thank you very much.


----------



## fashion_guru86

The SA at the Cabazon Outlet sent me pics of the Trotter Romantiqe Polochon (which is what she referred to them as, I think they're actually a boston) But this is what they look like.















And here is what the Black My Dior bag looks like


----------



## watalily

Does anyone know if this is still available in the outlets?  Is it worth getting?


----------



## astrise

yesh!
i wish to know is the Trotter Romantique Shoulder Bag in the outlets at the moment? 

wish to get my hands on one soon


----------



## Dimple

*fashionguru*, did the SA mention how much the Trotter Romantiqe Polocho bags are?


----------



## astrise

Dimple said:


> *fashionguru*, did the SA mention how much the Trotter Romantiqe Polocho bags are?


 
correct me if i'm wrong 
in the previous page , the price is stated at USD595

wheeeeeee


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow, loving all these pics.  I NEED something in Cannage....


----------



## fashion_guru86

I'm just going to repost all the pics my SA sent me and the prices. They received the shipment on Nov 1, so I don't know if they'll still have all the bags. Call Nao at the Cabazon Outlet if you have any questions.

$735 My Dior shopping Silver





LadyDiorlarge$brown$795





MydiorshopperBeige$735





myDiorshopperBllk$735





TRM Round flap $365


----------



## fashion_guru86

TRM Sml Round zip green $245






LD Md Denim$560





smallroundLogo$385





Leather Dbl Saddle Blk $625





leather Dbl Saddle Brown$625


----------



## fashion_guru86

TRM boston $550





TRM lrg porochon Beige $595





TRM lrg porochon Brwn $595





TRM lrg porochon Grn $595





TRM sml flap logo  grn $495


----------



## watalily

fashion_guru86 said:


> TRM boston $550
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRM lrg porochon Beige $595


 
Does this come in beige?


----------



## honey52

wow thanks for the pictures! i would love the beige TRMS if there was a different color than that green... 

those prices are pretty reasonable


----------



## astrise

honey52 , 
yesh i totally agree!

would love to get one if it was not green...
still pondering about it...wonder would it be hard to "match" the clothes or would that add in some burst of color...hmm


----------



## Angelicious

Anyone know if the Outlet gonna have a Thanksgiving sales??


----------



## blu^tulip

Croc Medium Gaucho

http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11221642


----------



## fashion_guru86

Angelicious said:


> Anyone know if the Outlet gonna have a Thanksgiving sales??


 
I don't think they are, here's the website for info
http://www.premiumoutlets.com/outlets/sales.asp?id=7


----------



## nataliam1976

i almost cried when i saw this...even half size smaller and they would be mine !!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Chr...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


cuteness galore !

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Black-and-Whi...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

romantique sandals 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Chaussures-Dior-...ryZ93415QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

hot !!! ( moon something crazy for you ! )

http://cgi.ebay.fr/VEND-CUISSARDES-...ryZ55781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

also..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Immaculate-Ch...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

what a cutie ! 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-DIO...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

really liking this one....

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Sac-Lady-Dior-no...ryZ93423QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

nice gaucho tote for reasonable price 

http://cgi.ebay.com/dior-gaucho-sad...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

another cute baby

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

LE saddle ..not my style but yum!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-1795-NEW-C...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blu^tulip

nataliam1976 said:


> i almost cried when i saw this...even half size smaller and they would be mine !!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Christian-Dior-satin-shoes-size-6-5_W0QQitemZ300171407004QQihZ020QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 Very hot!!


----------



## ultimatechic

Reasonable for a python gambler, small size though:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Di...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## watalily

Does anyone know if the drawstring cannage ever made it to the outlet?


----------



## watalily

southamptonkity said:


> Dear Valuable Customer,
> 
> These are the ones that we received so far for today.
> Brown logo romantique trotter $595.00
> Black My Dior shopper $730.00
> Beige trotter romantique with green $360.00
> Dark Brown leather shoulder $625.00
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions. Thank you
> 
> Regards,Sachiyo
> 407-239-0090


 
Hi, do you know what "Dark Brown leather shoulder $625.00" was she talking about?  Or do you have her email address, and maybe I could ask her to send a pic?  Thanks!


----------



## honey52

OOHHH MY GAAAHHHHHH. hehehe. i GOT PICTURES. there will be a sale and i think its 40% off some goods and shoes and on a few of the dinner bags its 75%!!!!! omgomgomg. he didn't show wallets but i'm crossing my fingers from a romantique envelope wallet! 

please wait while i save each one of those pictures and resize them! ush:there srsly needs to be like a "mass resize" button somewhere....


----------



## honey52

^ these are from orlando btw


----------



## honey52

Dear Valuable Customer, 

Here are some more pictures of our detective bags with additional 40% off. 
Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks!! 

Regards,Sachiyo 
407-239-0090 
(denim detective $495.00.jpg) 
(nude color detective $1035.00.jpg)


----------



## honey52

Dear Valuable Customer, 

Here are some more pictures of the new bags. Let me know if you have any 
questions. Thanks 

Regards,Sachiyo 
407-239-0090 
(See attached file: black logo medium boston $315.00.jpg) 
(See attached file: black suede medium lady dior $640.00.jpg) 
(See attached file: burgundy logo small saddle pouch $120.00.jpg) 
(See attached file: red & fushia suede medium lady dior $640.00.jpg)


----------



## honey52

Dear Valuable Customer, 

The first 3 pictures of detective bags are going to have additional 40% off 
this weekend. Also the last two of evening bags are going to be additional 
75% off.Let me know if you have any questions. 
Thanks 

Regards,Sachiyo 
407-239-0090 
(See attached file: black detective $1395.00,,,$725.00.jpg) 
(See attached file: red detective $1395.00,,,$725.00.jpg) 
(See attached file: cream detective bags $1395.00,,,$825.00,,,$725.00.jpg) 
(See attached file: assorted detective eveing.jpg) 
(See attached file: black satin flight eveing $585.00.jpg)


----------



## honey52

Dear Valuable customer, 

Hello! My name is Sachiyo. Since Jessica left Dior, I will be taking care 
of you. I am sending you some pictures of our sale shoes and handbags that 
are going to have additional 40% off for the thanksgiving weekend. Let me 
know if you have any questions. We are taking orders now. Thanks! 

Regards,Sachiyo 
407-239-0090


----------



## honey52

Dear Valuable Customer, 

Attached please find pictures of our new handbags. Let me know if you have 
any questions. Thanks 

Regards,Sachiyo 
407-239-0090 
(See attached file: sachiyo 001.jpg) 
(See attached file: sachiyo 002.jpg) 
(See attached file: sachiyo 003.jpg) 
(See attached file: sachiyo 004.jpg) 
(See attached file: sachiyo 006.jpg) 
(See attached file: sachiyo 007.jpg)


----------



## honey52

this one is from the above email too. no prices on these =( booo


----------



## honey52

oops i'm getting confused.. hold on...

the bottom picture here is from that last email. anyways that trotter one would be so cute without that lime green ush: bleh. lime green trim? forest green canvas? whats going on??


----------



## honey52

(See attached file: my dior yellow long $895.00.jpg) 
(See attached file: rasta saddle $300.00.jpg) 
(See attached file: small my dior blue  $620.00.jpg) 
(See attached file: small boston $210.00.jpg) 
(See attached file: trotter romantique long round $445.00.jpg) 
(See attached file: Limited edition detective $3800.00.jpg) 
(See attached file: trotter romantique long round $495.00.jpg)


----------



## honey52

continuing on... last email


----------



## honey52

(See attached file: sachiyo 005.jpg) 
(See attached file: sachiyo 008.jpg) 
(See attached file: lady dior white & black $795.00.jpg) 
(See attached file: large blue denim $605 medium suede beige $640.jpg) 


the last of the last email! isn't the bag on the right in the second picture TDF?! it's MINE!  don't take it! jk. LOL. i dunno if i should buy another small bag. that. and i have 2 romantique bags...if it were the white and gray scheme i would totally jump on that....

*****if someone goes and sees any romantique wallets gimme a shout or PM!!****


----------



## Angelicious

Thanks honey  for sharing the pix.  Only shoes are with additional discount 40% off rite??  Not the bag???  Tia.


----------



## Angelicious

Hurry up guys!! I just called Sachiyo.  She said the Detective and Rebelle bags are gonna be with additional 40% off.  Yay!!!!  I got myself a med Detective in off white for 400+.  Can't wait to see it.  TPF rocks!!!!  Thanks to honey52 so much.. ...!


----------



## junie

will they ship the item to canada?
i really want to detective bag in white it is so pretty


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

thanks, honey. I see some shoes I have been eyeing. Gonna call at 10am.


----------



## deslynx

Angelicious said:


> Hurry up guys!! I just called Sachiyo. She said the Detective and Rebelle bags are gonna be with additional 40% off. Yay!!!! I got myself a med Detective in off white for 400+. Can't wait to see it. TPF rocks!!!! Thanks to honey52 so much.. ...!


 
Which detective bag that you got?
Congratsssss! =D


----------



## perjan

in post 1190
is the blue bag apart of the additional 40% off?


----------



## Angelicious

deslynx said:


> Which detective bag that you got?
> Congratsssss! =D


 
Here she is....(if i can post the pix)


----------



## Highmaintenance

Honey, How much is the brown ostrich?


----------



## Highmaintenance

never mind... out of my price range!


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

What are the measurements of the Black Logo Dior Boston?


----------



## sw33p3a

Omg Honey!! Thanks for posting all of these.. I'm going to call Sachiyo in the morning.. too bad the Lady Diors are not an additional 40%..  but considering I got mine at full price these are a steal


----------



## dollbag

Can u all tell me if the TROTER ROMANTIQUE ZIPPED POCHETTE is available in any of the outlets and  if it is then  for how much...i was wondering if there are any bags in the outlets under300$..i wanna buy my first dior..please reply and help me.....


----------



## Diordarling

Ok Aussie dior gals, the End Of Season sales will begin *December 1st* from 30-40% off. Collections will include Diorissimo, Trotter Romantic pinks and suede, some cannage and certain seasonal gaucho's. So start preparing the finances!


----------



## angl2b

I like the black satin flight bag - I called in but she wasn't in today - hopefully they will put it on hold for me to buy it on Friday.  Thanks so much!!
About the shoes - I see one I like - does anyone know how high the heels are by chance?


----------



## stormy

I got the black satin flight evening bag.  I had seen it at the Dior Boutique earlier this year and loved it.  Even my DH said it was a super buy!


----------



## angl2b

hee hee hee - I am so excited about this purchase - it will be my first Dior. 
Is there another picture of this purse though?  How big is the purse would you be able to tell me?


----------



## stormy

If you are talking about the evening flight bag, I don't have exact measurements, but it is not large; definitely an evening bag.


----------



## angl2b

Okay - thanks!!!!
Do you know when it came out in the boutiques?  Was it this year?


----------



## stormy

angl2b said:


> Okay - thanks!!!!
> Do you know when it came out in the boutiques? Was it this year?


 
I don't know, but I saw it at the Dior Boutique at SCP I think early this year.


----------



## angl2b

Thanks for answering all my questions!! It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## dollbag

Can u all tell me if the TROTER ROMANTIQUE ZIPPED POCHETTE is available in any of the outlets and if it is then for how much...i was wondering if there are any bags in the outlets under300$..i wanna buy my first dior..please reply and help me.....


----------



## averagejoe

angl2b said:


> Thanks for answering all my questions!! It is greatly appreciated!


 
The Dior Flight evening satin bag is sold out at Cabazon!!! I tried ordering one over the phone and it was sold out!!!! I wish I called earlier! It was one of the best deals I've ever seen!

I ordered some jewelry for my mom and friends for the holidays. There is an additional 25% off all jewelry, and they have quite a selection (including the Gambler lucite bangle bracelets, Lily Dior rings and bracelets, Dior Eden necklaces + bracelets, gothic cross necklaces, Jeanne necklaces, phone charms, and some other ones). Considering that I can't seem to get the jewelry on sale at Holt Renfrew, the prices are a steal!


----------



## chantel

I would love to have those red-white-ballet style shoes, any idea of the price? Do you know if they ship to europe?

(are they even flats? can't tell for sure from the picture...)


----------



## dollbag

*Hi Sean:* *Can u all tell me if the  white /beige or white / grey TROTER ROMANTIQUE ZIPPED POCHETTE is available in  the outlet and if it is then for how much...i was wondering if there are any bags in the outlets under300$..i wanna buy my first dior..please reply and help me.....*


----------



## Jenna51580

Thank you so much Honey for posting what is at the Outlets


----------



## dollbag

*Hi Sean/ Denise:* *Can u all tell me if the white /beige or white / grey TROTER ROMANTIQUE ZIPPED POCHETTE is available in the outlet and if it is then for how much...i was wondering if there are any bags in the outlets under300$..i wanna buy my first dior..please reply and help me.....*


----------



## honey52

chantel said:


> I would love to have those red-white-ballet style shoes, any idea of the price? Do you know if they ship to europe?
> 
> (are they even flats? can't tell for sure from the picture...)


 
yes these are flats and that little neon sticker there says "last pair" if i see them tomorrow when i go (hopefully) i can see if they're still there for you! i'm actually dreading going tomorrow and if the bf won't drive me i won't go. i hate holiday bustle lol. i shop at the mall on weekdays and grocery shop at night for a reason LOL


----------



## honey52

Highmaintenance said:


> Honey, How much is the brown ostrich?


 
says $3800 but is is quite nice isn't it?


----------



## angl2b

does anyone know what time they open??


----------



## LaMissy

Orange & Beige Diorissimo

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/L-K-100-Origi...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

Brown Medium Gaucho - Great Price At The Moment

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

Red Mini Gaucho - has reserve price

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-DIO...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chantel

honey52 said:


> yes these are flats and that little neon sticker there says "last pair" if i see them tomorrow when i go (hopefully) i can see if they're still there for you! i'm actually dreading going tomorrow and if the bf won't drive me i won't go. i hate holiday bustle lol. i shop at the mall on weekdays and grocery shop at night for a reason LOL


 
Oh thank you it would be great!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Are the Lady Diors going to be further discounted?


----------



## Beach Bum

SAKS in BALA,PA had the JEANNE bags ON SALE TODAY!!Along with a ton of other bags!
I use Paulina there(1-610-667-1550)


----------



## maryg1

brown fabric and leather saddle
http://cgi.ebay.fr/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-A...ryZ93423QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## astrise

oh no!
read the thread way too late!
how is the sale going along now?

any chance of "leftovers?"


----------



## fashion_guru86

I got an invite in the mail from the Rodeo Boutique saying that there fall/winter sale starts Nov 29. I'm positive the sale will include all the boutiques, but I wonder what's going to be on sale


----------



## ultimatechic

Limited edition gaucho

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2160-NEW-AUT...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Cute diorrissimo pouch

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-CHRISTIA...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## babii

(See attached file: lady dior white & black $795.00.jpg) 

saw this bag at the outlet today, it was for $590 only! =D


----------



## shihfan

Angelicious said:


> Hurry up guys!! I just called Sachiyo. She said the Detective and Rebelle bags are gonna be with additional 40% off. Yay!!!! I got myself a med Detective in off white for 400+. Can't wait to see it. TPF rocks!!!! Thanks to honey52 so much.. ...!


oooooh i 3333 the white detective and thats a STEAL!!!! i wonder if theres anymore left =p im kinda slow on the black friday wagon....


----------



## shihfan

babii said:


> (See attached file: lady dior white & black $795.00.jpg)
> 
> saw this bag at the outlet today, it was for $590 only! =D


 

which outlet?


----------



## babii

shihfan, i saw that bag in woodbury outlet and the detective bags were still there too, didnt check the prices on that bag tho. =D


----------



## astrise

Hmmm
can't seem to view the file!

how big is the denim lady dior bag?
seems pretty nice at the price of 605 as seen in previous pages..


----------



## shihfan

babii said:


> shihfan, i saw that bag in woodbury outlet and the detective bags were still there too, didnt check the prices on that bag tho. =D


thanks so much for the reply! i called and got the white detective, im stoked! u guys r awesome=)


----------



## babii

^^^^ congratz shihfan! how much u paid for it? n which color? =D


----------



## shihfan

babii said:


> ^^^^ congratz shihfan! how much u paid for it? n which color? =D


i got the cream white medium detective, i think same as the one someone else here had purchased. It came out to $550 after tax + shipping fee etc. Not bad at all !


----------



## LaMissy

11 Mins to go 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

I guess an old style but only £50 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Dio...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

I would love a black one

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dior-Street-C...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

My lovely mini gaucho but in olve

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ladies-Christ...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

Seller has a few romantiques in her ebay shop but a little pricey!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BNWT-AUTHENTI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/christian-dio...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## gucci fan

http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11221642

cute gaucho bag!


----------



## fashion_guru86

Neimans is having a Designer sale starting tomorrow, Nov 27, and select Dior bags are 33% off.


----------



## JamieLynn

I just listed a Authentic Dior Lovely Pochette in black on ebay... If anyone wants to take a look. I purchased it a couple of monthes ago at Dior store in SF California and it's to small for me   Its in almost perfect condition and comes with it's box, bag, auth cards etc. My user name is glamgirle383


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> 11 Mins to go
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dior-Handbag_W0QQitemZ270187909260QQihZ017QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


God damn, not enough time to email her and ask about shipping internationally.

That is to die for , the grey looks so classy.

As it didn't sell maybe she'll relist


----------



## LaMissy

hopefully she wil relist a bit cheaper chic


----------



## LaMissy

JamieLynn said:


> I just listed a Authentic Dior Lovely Pochette in black on ebay... If anyone wants to take a look. I purchased it a couple of monthes ago at Dior store in SF California and it's to small for me  Its in almost perfect condition and comes with it's box, bag, auth cards etc. My user name is glamgirle383


 






I think the same bag sold on ebayuk last week for around £50 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=63852&item=160185011826


----------



## LaMissy

Ohh I really like this bag 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

ooh la la look what I found - I managed to buy one not long ago but its not as big as i expected so cant fit much due to the shape. But I love it as it goes with my black logo collection!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

Some nice photoshopping of this bag in this auction lol 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

Same Seller as above

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

Seller offering two colors here beige & dark brown - these bags are at the outlets already so a bit pricey but worth a best offer shot

http://cgi.ebay.com/1000-AUTH-BNWT-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

Just seen Paris with the black version of this bag in the celebs and their Diors thread 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## purlin77

ultimatechic said:


> God damn, not enough time to email her and ask about shipping internationally.
> 
> That is to die for , the grey looks so classy.
> 
> As it didn't sell maybe she'll relist


 

oh that grey flappy .. i emailed to her before about shipping international, but she is completely ignoring my email ... this is her 2nd time selling already ....


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> God damn, not enough time to email her and ask about shipping internationally.
> 
> That is to die for , the grey looks so classy.
> 
> As it didn't sell maybe she'll relist



but...but...ultimatechic you dont NEED another bag !


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> but...but...ultimatechic you dont NEED another bag !


 
 thats right ..now stick the piece of papper over the computer screen now


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> thats right ..now stick the piece of papper over the computer screen now



yeah you have been a naughty naughty girl chic !


----------



## angl2b

does anyone know how long shipping may take from them?


----------



## maryg1

JamieLynn said:


> I just listed a Authentic Dior Lovely Pochette in black on ebay... If anyone wants to take a look. I purchased it a couple of monthes ago at Dior store in SF California and it's to small for me  Its in almost perfect condition and comes with it's box, bag, auth cards etc. My user name is glamgirle383


I'm afraid you're not allowed in posting your own auctions...anyway good luck with your sale!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'm looking for a white-cream gaucho, a medium cannage drawstring tote and anything in Lady Dior - anyone with info please let me know!


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> thats right ..now stick the piece of papper over the computer screen now



she didnt reply...she must be very ashamed of herself !


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> she didnt reply...she must be very ashamed of herself !


I'm sorry I hadn't checked this thread since LaMissy's comment about relisting it 

I technically haven't bought a bag yet, my dear old mum bought me this for xmas:


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> ooh la la look what I found - I managed to buy one not long ago but its not as big as i expected so cant fit much due to the shape. But I love it as it goes with my black logo collection!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Congrats, I didn't realise you already got one ush:

Tell me about it my pink evening saddle I'd be lucky to get my mobile phone into


----------



## ultimatechic

purlin77 said:


> oh that grey flappy .. i emailed to her before about shipping international, but she is completely ignoring my email ... this is her 2nd time selling already ....


Maybe that's a good thing, saves some money


----------



## ultimatechic

And good luck getting this much for a gaucho, not these days:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/AUTH-NEW-BRO...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> she didnt reply...she must be very ashamed of herself !


 

  hahaha

well the bag has been relisted now and has gone down to  £150 but still got a reserve 


but but chic your pink saddle is like Oh  My  God!!!!


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> hahaha
> 
> well the bag has been relisted now and has gone down to £150 but still got a reserve
> 
> 
> but but chic your pink saddle is like Oh  My God!!!!


Umm wasn't it 170 pounds no reserve before and now it's 150 with reserve, it's only 20 pounds so why put a reserve on it ush:

I'll take the pink saddle out on my once a year outing, work xmas dinner then it probably won't see daylight again for a long long time


----------



## LaMissy

ultimatechic said:


> I'm sorry I hadn't checked this thread since LaMissy's comment about relisting it
> 
> I technically haven't bought a bag yet, my dear old mum bought me this for xmas:
> 
> View attachment 301705


 
I saw somthing like that on e-bay the other day 

how comes you you open your pressie already ?


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> I saw somthing like that on e-bay the other day
> 
> how comes you you open your pressie already ?


You sure did but then I snapped it up and poof it was gone 

I probably shouldn't get it early but it comes to my door, what's a girl to do


----------



## LaMissy

ultimatechic said:


> Umm wasn't it 170 pounds no reserve before and now it's 150 with reserve, it's only 20 pounds so why put a reserve on it ush:


 
yeah crazy seller 



ultimatechic said:


> I'll take the pink saddle out on my once a year outing, work xmas dinner then it probably won't see daylight again for a long long time


 
well just the satisfaction that you even posses such gem is good enough!


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> You sure did but then I snapped it up and poof it was gone
> 
> I probably shouldn't get it early but it comes to my door, what's a girl to do



Keep it in the box ? i know i know im delusional


----------



## LaMissy

ultimatechic said:


> You sure did but then I snapped it up and poof it was gone
> 
> I probably shouldn't get it early but it comes to my door, what's a girl to do


 

should have known the pink trim must have swayed you over!!


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> yeah crazy seller
> 
> 
> 
> well just the satisfaction that you even posses such gem is good enough!


Thus is true, it can sit up there with lady dior bored ****less.


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> Keep it in the box ? i know i know im delusional


Yes you are, no can do - temptation get's the better of me


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> should have known the pink trim must have swayed you over!!


ahhh you know me well, it sure did


----------



## angl2b

since I inquired about shoes at the Orlando Dior location in size 39.5 & 40.  I'd thought I'd share what they showed me... I hope the pictures show up.  The first picture they only had size 39.5 the prices are $225, $250, $250
The second picture they have sizes 39.5 & 40  prices are $295, $200, $200
Hope someone else can enjoy these....


----------



## angl2b

I can't seem to post pictures? Can someone help me?


----------



## foxy_chao

Just got news from Sean @ Cabazon.  These are new bags they just go in:
Eastwestwhite$795.JPG
Ladydior longBlue Lamb $775.JPG
LadyDiorpinkeasewest$835IMG_0838_1_1.JPG
Ladydiorsmall$675.JPG
LadydiorSmall$white$675.JPG
LadyDiorsmallpink$675.JPG
LadyDiorlarge$brown$795.JPG
LD Denim Lrg $605.JPG
LD Md Denim$560.JPG


----------



## foxy_chao

few more bags:


----------



## blu^tulip

ultimatechic said:


> Umm wasn't it 170 pounds no reserve before and now it's 150 with reserve, it's only 20 pounds so why put a reserve on it ush:


 
hahaha maybe she doesn't really want to part with it. I thought it was bit strange too but it's still a good price.


----------



## tt_81

foxy_chao said:


> Just got news from Sean @ Cabazon. These are new bags they just go in:
> Eastwestwhite$795.JPG


 
ahhh I feel like screamingggggggggg, I just got that bag for $1100 at saks sale!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

tt_81 said:


> ahhh I feel like screamingggggggggg, I just got that bag for $1100 at saks sale!!!!


 
Oh don't feel bad. I got the Rebelle messenger at Holt Renfrew when it was on sale, only to find out that the bag went to the outlets and was for an additional 40% off during BOTH the Labour Day and Thanksgiving weekends. That's a difference of over $500 Canadian dollars!!!

It's hard to tell if the bags will end up selling for less than the department store sale prices. I think that it was good that you purchased your Lady Dior at Saks, because if you waited, all the Lady Diors could have sold out at 30% off and you wouldn't be able to purchase one at all for that price.

Now I only hope that the Jeanne bags don't all go to the outlets and get an additional 40% off, because this would mean that I just happen to buy all of the bags from Holts that will be super-discounted at the outlets a few weeks later.


----------



## pinknyanko

thank you! it's my dream bag. at the outlet. *giddy*


----------



## tt_81

averagejoe said:


> Oh don't feel bad. I got the Rebelle messenger at Holt Renfrew when it was on sale, only to find out that the bag went to the outlets and was for an additional 40% off during BOTH the Labour Day and Thanksgiving weekends. That's a difference of over $500 Canadian dollars!!!
> 
> It's hard to tell if the bags will end up selling for less than the department store sale prices. I think that it was good that you purchased your Lady Dior at Saks, because if you waited, all the Lady Diors could have sold out at 30% off and you wouldn't be able to purchase one at all for that price.
> 
> Now I only hope that the Jeanne bags don't all go to the outlets and get an additional 40% off, because this would mean that I just happen to buy all of the bags from Holts that will be super-discounted at the outlets a few weeks later.


 
You're right....good thing its only $300 difference, if it were more I'd lose sleeps. I bought the small lady dior for full retail price (it was $1500) now it went down to $675 but its ok because I've had it for a while. But with the medium I just bought it 2 wks ago and didnt even get to see it yet and it went onsale for $300 less then what I've paid for! I love the sale but hating it in this case lol.
thank you for your post, you've made me feel abit better....I've been regreting my purchased all day.  Now, I'm regretting that I didnt get a black at saks sale so I can get a off-white at this sale lol.


----------



## angl2b




----------



## averagejoe

tt_81 said:


> You're right....good thing its only $300 difference, if it were more I'd lose sleeps. I bought the small lady dior for full retail price (it was $1500) now it went down to $675 but its ok because I've had it for a while. But with the medium I just bought it 2 wks ago and didnt even get to see it yet and it went onsale for $300 less then what I've paid for! I love the sale but hating it in this case lol.
> thank you for your post, you've made me feel abit better....I've been regreting my purchased all day.  Now, I'm regretting that I didnt get a black at saks sale so I can get a off-white at this sale lol.


 
You're very welcome! 

Yeah, I like the sales but hate them at the same time...like the Rebelle sale these past 2 weekends. I didn't buy one at all because I already got one (so I couldn't take advantage of the bargain), but at the same time I had to feel frustrated that I spent over $500 more.


----------



## sw33p3a

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I'm looking for a white-cream gaucho, a medium cannage drawstring tote and anything in Lady Dior - anyone with info please let me know!


 
Babydoll Chanel, I don't think it'll be at the outlet but I just got my brown suede drawstring cannage at Neiman's ON SALE for only $797


----------



## LaMissy

Ooh my god this clutch is yummy!!!

[1725-Auth-Christian-Dior-Diamond-Clutch-Handbag-Bag


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

$797 is a bit of my price range at the moment


----------



## LaMissy

/101-Authentic-Dior-Bag-with-authenticity-certificate


----------



## tiuthuviolet

I need to get a leather wallet for my daughter, can anyone tell me what they have on sale now on the wallet sections?  Thanks


----------



## nico

That clutch is so gorgeous!


----------



## Demosthenes

LaMissy said:


> Some nice photoshopping of this bag in this auction lol
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I'm tempted to bid... how much is it retail?


----------



## LaMissy

OMG Chic you gonna love this saddle .. hot pink 






http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-PINK-SATIN...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

Demosthenes said:


> I'm tempted to bid... how much is it retail?


 
not sure as they are not in the stores its an old collection i think.

But I would pay max $150 lol


----------



## princessjacqui

thanks so much for these pics! i received an email but i didn't see the small boston one that i've been looking for forever!

i bought the saddle rasta and bowling bag last time and Looooove it!


----------



## princessjacqui

do you know if any of the outlets have boxing day sales? thanks so much in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

tiuthuviolet said:


> I need to get a leather wallet for my daughter, can anyone tell me what they have on sale now on the wallet sections? Thanks


 
They have lots of Dior St. Germain wallets, lots of Dior Vintage Traveller wallets, one Gaucho red leather and denim wallet, some Detective wallets, and one light pink python trim Diorissimo wallet.

They are all 50% off retail with no additional sale.


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> OMG Chic you gonna love this saddle .. hot pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-PINK-SATIN-SADDLE-HANDBAG-PURSE-963-EVENING-BAG_W0QQitemZ120191177790QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Now that is one hot colour


----------



## ultimatechic

Single flower romantique for a good price:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Di...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Schmodi

Dior tan saddle:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...184025281QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item140184025281


----------



## canido

do you guys know if the Black Dior Ballet bags are still on sale? i really wanna get one, they are soo pretty!!


----------



## ultimatechic

Thought these were reasonable, ending soon though:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Di...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

cuteness ! i can see Justinleaddict with it plus the fur boots ....

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Christian-D...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## princessjacqui

i just ordered the black lady dior small and can't wait to get it!!!! at holts it was $1600! 

i've been looking everywhere for the boston logo since last year and it's sold out now and they no longer make it!! does anyone know where i can get one? it was only $315 for the medium. i'm so heart broken


----------



## Laurie8504

Does anyone know if there's a black large lady dior for sale at any of the outlets?  Also, will they be having any after-christmas/new year's specials?


----------



## beautifulbasics

LaMissy said:


> OMG Chic you gonna love this saddle .. hot pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-PINK-SATIN...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Ohhhh!!!  LaMissy, I know that seller!  

She is so sweet and very honest, sells nothing but authentic items!  Her & I speak (well, not technically, but through email) on occasion regarding eBay.  I highly recommend all of her goodies!   Happy Holidays!


----------



## tt_81

princessjacqui said:


> i just ordered the black lady dior small and can't wait to get it!!!! at holts it was $1600!
> 
> (


Congrats, thats a really cute bag, I got the off white last year (paid full retail price ) and I got many compliments on it.
just curious, do they ship to canada? how much did you paid for shipping and all?


----------



## averagejoe

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350002066066&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022





W   O   W


----------



## nataliam1976

averagejoe said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=350002066066&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W   O   W




YUM YUM YUM !


----------



## tiuthuviolet

averagejoe said:


> They have lots of Dior St. Germain wallets, lots of Dior Vintage Traveller wallets, one Gaucho red leather and denim wallet, some Detective wallets, and one light pink python trim Diorissimo wallet.
> 
> They are all 50% off retail with no additional sale.


 
Thanks averagejoe,  I called Cabazon, something wrong with their email they can't send piz out, anyone have some pics and price for them, thank you


----------



## princessjacqui

tt_81 said:


> Congrats, thats a really cute bag, I got the off white last year (paid full retail price ) and I got many compliments on it.
> just curious, do they ship to canada? how much did you paid for shipping and all?


 
wow you paid full price! i'm surprised they had black and very happy. 
unfortunately cabazon does not ship to Canada. luckily, my friend lives in the States and comes visits all the time. i sent it to her and it's $25 for s&h ($20 if under $500). maybe if they get enough canadian customers, they might start shipping it here


----------



## princessjacqui

princessjacqui said:


> wow you paid full price! i'm surprised they had black and very happy.
> unfortunately cabazon does not ship to Canada. luckily, my friend lives in the States and comes visits all the time. i sent it to her and it's $25 for s&h ($20 if under $500). maybe if they get enough canadian customers, they might start shipping it here


 
oops! my bad - they do ship internationally. i just don't know how much bc i just have it shipped to the US. sorry!


----------



## princessjacqui

palmbeachdiva said:


> I forgot to add if you do a google.com search for "smartbargains coupon code" you will find lots of links that give new customers 12% off just by following the link. No code required.


 
i bought this purse at the cabazon dior outlet for $300 last july....maybe they'll have it in another shipment


----------



## tt_81

^^^ thanks. Yes I paid full retail price for it (bought it from state, we didnt have Dior in Holts a yr ago) I'm NOT goin to pay full retail price for anything else from Gucci and Dior, I thought the lady Dior line is a classic they wont go onsale but they did! =( I bet you'll love yours, its a very cute bag although it isnt roomy it doesnt fit much.

=)


----------



## tt_81

Laurie8504 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a black large lady dior for sale at any of the outlets? Also, will they be having any after-christmas/new year's specials?


 


honey52 said:


> (See attached file: sachiyo 005.jpg)
> (See attached file: sachiyo 008.jpg)
> (See attached file: lady dior white & black $795.00.jpg)
> (See attached file: large blue denim $605 medium suede beige $640.jpg)
> 
> *****if someone goes and sees any romantique wallets gimme a shout or PM!!****


 
=)go back to a few page back, honey have posted large lady in black for $795, hope it help.


----------



## makiken

Are any of these Dior Homme messenger bags in the Desert Hills outlet?


----------



## averagejoe

Hey everyone!

Here are some pics of the jewelry and wallets at Cabazon.


----------



## makiken

Do the outlets stock Dior Homme?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Is there anything else left in Lady Dior that's less than $500, does anyone know?


----------



## averagejoe

makiken said:


> Do the outlets stock Dior Homme?


 
Yes, but their selection is very limited (some card holders, sunglasses, and jewelry). The bags that you posted are not at the outlets.


----------



## ultimatechic

A little romantique flap, not sure what the retail of these are though:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-Authenti...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Cute romantique pochette, best offer:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Original-Chr...ryZ93054QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pei941

Does anyone know how much are the plastic bracelet cuff?


----------



## ultimatechic

These bags are so adorable:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Nice colour d'trick

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## purlin77

ultimatechic said:


> These bags are so adorable:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
i like this!!!!!!


----------



## ultimatechic

purlin77 said:


> i like this!!!!!!


mmm so do i but i am getting rid of my bags not buying more


----------



## ultimatechic

This seller states the blondie bag is from 1950's/60's, it's actually 2003 and looks like the real deal:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/VINTAGE-CHRI...ryZ38567QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blu^tulip

ultimatechic said:


> These bags are so adorable:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-PEACH-SATIN-BOWLER-BAG-NWT-1540_W0QQitemZ290188833685QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



She also has the butterfly saddle

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

blu^tulip said:


> She also has the butterfly saddle
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-PEACH-SATIN-SADDLE-LIMITED-EDITION-1540_W0QQitemZ290188830051QQihZ019QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Now your just teasing , gorgeous.


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> This seller states the blondie bag is from 1950's/60's, it's actually 2003 and looks like the real deal:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/VINTAGE-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-1950S-60S-BAG-HANDBAG-RARE_W0QQitemZ270193422841QQihZ017QQcategoryZ38567QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem





mmmmmmm ...... :shame:


----------



## purlin77

ultimatechic said:


> mmm so do i but i am getting rid of my bags not buying more


 
u no getting more bags? u sure?  u properly last that for a week only


----------



## maryg1

blu^tulip said:


> She also has the butterfly saddle
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CHRISTIAN-DI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
ohhhh, this is tdf!


----------



## blu^tulip

maryg1 said:


> ohhhh, this is tdf!



Treasure depot is selling same one in a brownish colour

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=320188992118&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


----------



## ultimatechic

What a shame this one is completed and only shipped to the US.

So cute.

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ45259QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Ooh Nena-1 has a nice saddle:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3-400-CHRIST...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

A couple of diorissimo's:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-Di...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-Di...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Black and White D'Trick:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-CHRISTIA...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Ooh Nena-1 has a nice saddle:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3-400-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Ltd-Edition-ROYAL-SADDLE-BAG_W0QQitemZ200181545904QQihZ010QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




oooh gorgeous...GORGEOUS


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> oooh gorgeous...GORGEOUS


that's what I thought, I have never seen this one before


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> that's what I thought, I have never seen this one before



me neither...wonder how much it will go for...


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> me neither...wonder how much it will go for...


me thinks it will fetch a pretty good price


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> me thinks it will fetch a pretty good price



me wishes no one else bids on it anymore and me grabs it for a hundred lol


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> me wishes no one else bids on it anymore and me grabs it for a hundred lol


me hopes you have a genie nearby because that IS downright wishful


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> me neither...wonder how much it will go for...


 
 you dont need any more bags ..... lol 

any1 wanna small romantique flap - cute but I bet you couldnt fit jack in it 








£25 at the moment - 4 days to go 

  CHRISTIAN DIOR MINI HANDBAG


----------



## ultimatechic

What is with people and no d charm on their d'trick.  Maybe she broke it off when drunk:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Paris-Hilton...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> you dont need any more bags ..... lol
> 
> any1 wanna small romantique flap - cute but I bet you couldnt fit jack in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £25 at the moment - 4 days to go
> 
> CHRISTIAN DIOR MINI HANDBAG




ok girl this is not my mantra its ultimatechic`s !  i ALWAYS need new bags! 

guess what.. I HAVE that mini romantique and i  it !


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> me hopes you have a genie nearby because that IS downright wishful



me hopes me has that genie somewhere here too !  me goes look for it under the sofa maybe


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> ok girl this is not my mantra its ultimatechic`s !  i ALWAYS need new bags!
> 
> guess what.. I HAVE that mini romantique and i  it !


yes it is and I repeat it several times a day.

have you been holding out on us Miss N, didn't know about that bag


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> yes it is and I repeat it several times a day.
> 
> have you been holding out on us Miss N, didn't know about that bag




i would never!!!!  lol maybe you werent that much on it was ages ago.... this is what i have plus  rasta saddle...but without Lady Dior


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> i would never!!!!  lol maybe you werent that much on it was ages ago.... this is what i have plus rasta saddle...but without Lady Dior


check the size of your gaucho's next to the other two 

just gorgeous, I remember a while ago bidding on a burgundy velvet I think it was diva bag, it was so eye catching and so is yours, is it red or pink?


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> check the size of your gaucho's next to the other two
> 
> just gorgeous, I remember a while ago bidding on a burgundy velvet I think it was diva bag, it was so eye catching and so is yours, is it red or pink?




imagine if i put a weekender next to them ROFL ! 

that baby is crazy pink i love it ! lol how could i have not enclosed close ups for u ? sowwy girl ! :shame:


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> i would never!!!!  lol maybe you werent that much on it was ages ago.... this is what i have plus rasta saddle...but without Lady Dior


 
OOh never knew you were a romantique 

she looks soo cute and vulnerable next to your Gauchos lol


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> OOh never knew you were a romantique
> 
> she looks soo cute and vulnerable next to your Gauchos lol




im not a big romantique fan but the shape of that tiny baby bag and this cutest velvet bow...i HAD to have it !


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> ok girl this is not my mantra its ultimatechic`s !  i ALWAYS need new bags!
> 
> guess what.. I HAVE that mini romantique and i  it !


 
yesh Chic gets bored easily


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> imagine if i put a weekender next to them ROFL !
> 
> that baby is crazy pink i love it ! lol how could i have not enclosed close ups for u ? sowwy girl ! :shame:


That is so hot 

, what a striking pink


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> yesh Chic gets bored easily


I do , did you see I let my ethnic go at half bloody price ush:

Most of my collection is going except a few select pieces to accomodate the professional collection.

I'll just have to carry my own bags around for a while


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> I do , did you see I let my ethnic go at half bloody price ush:
> 
> Most of my collection is going except a few select pieces to accomodate the professional collection.
> 
> I'll just have to carry my own bags around for a while



what r u keeping hun?

once your business starts blooming and you get rich, can i get the bags you will get bored of lol?


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> what r u keeping hun?
> 
> once your business starts blooming and you get rich, can i get the bags you will get bored of lol?


hopefully I will have some left to give you  and when I get rich I am going shopping 

I am keeping of course the one I just got from mum, my lady dior , mini gaucho (can't part with that one), lv boulogne and diorissimo pouch.

Don't think I've forgotten anything


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> hopefully I will have some left to give you  and when I get rich I am going shopping
> 
> I am keeping of course the one I just got from mum, my lady dior , mini gaucho (can't part with that one), lv boulogne and diorissimo pouch.
> 
> Don't think I've forgotten anything



Good Dior choices girl...you cant carry more than one bag at a time anyway ! 

forgive me my idiocy how does lv boulogne look like? out of all LV designs i can only deal with Epi line.


----------



## LaMissy

ultimatechic said:


> I do , did you see I let my ethnic go at half bloody price ush:


 
yeah woman your crazy, 

ooh I won that black clutch so I think I need to get rid of my Romantique, its just sitting in my wardrobe with no hope of seeing the light.


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> yeah woman your crazy,
> 
> ooh I won that black clutch so I think I need to get rid of my Romantique, its just sitting in my wardrobe with no hope of seeing the light.




aaaw which one this beauty with kind of silver embroidery on it???


----------



## LaMissy

yeah.. I dunno where I would use it but it looked so  and only went for £57
chic does that mean your going to sell off your romantique & dtrick  ?


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> yeah.. I dunno where I would use it but it looked so  and only went for £57




omg what a steal! gratz hun, my mum says that even if such a steal will never be brought out and just sit in the closet and make you happy, its worth it !


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> Good Dior choices girl...you cant carry more than one bag at a time anyway !
> 
> forgive me my idiocy how does lv boulogne look like? out of all LV designs i can only deal with Epi line.


LV boulogne on the left and vernis reade on the right:


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> yeah woman your crazy,
> 
> ooh I won that black clutch so I think I need to get rid of my Romantique, its just sitting in my wardrobe with no hope of seeing the light.


tell me about it 

ooh congrats, I was happily snoozing at the time it finished but I checked to see how much it went for when I got up


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> omg what a steal! gratz hun, my mum says that even if such a steal will never be brought out and just sit in the closet and make you happy, its worth it !


and your mum is a very wise woman


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> LV boulogne on the left and vernis reade on the right:
> 
> View attachment 307540




sell the boulogne and get epi instead lol


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> omg what a steal! gratz hun, my mum says that even if such a steal will never be brought out and just sit in the closet and make you happy, its worth it !


 
awe ... kudos to your mum 

So chic, you selling off your Romantique & Dtrick ... just nod so I can check ebay every so often


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> sell the boulogne and get epi instead lol


I keep it because it's the only bag I can throw around and not care if it gets damaged 

Mum has an epi saint cloud and can't say i'm a big fan, love the vernis reade line in amarante and fuchsia


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> awe ... kudos to your mum
> 
> So chic, you selling off your Romantique & Dtrick ... just nod so I can check ebay every so often


see knew i'd forget one, keeping the d'trick but yes the romantique will go


----------



## LaMissy

ohhh I want a dtrick ... lol but not paris Hilton's one lol


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> yeah.. I dunno where I would use it but it looked so  and only went for £57


 
gee ebay must be a little behind, just got an ebay item ending email for the black clutch 

hello, a bit late ush:


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> gee ebay must be a little behind, just got an ebay item ending email for the black clutch
> 
> hello, a bit late ush:




lol they too know you dont need any more bags, they are in it with me and LaMissy lol !


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> ohhh I want a dtrick ... lol but not paris Hilton's one lol



why not? give that poor little purse a good home at last !


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> lol they too know you dont need any more bags, they are in it with me and LaMissy lol !


you funny , it's a conspiracy I tell ya!


----------



## LaMissy

yesh too much bag activity on your account so we had to limit it.


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> why not? give that poor little purse a good home at last !


yeah and it's like new ush:


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> why not? give that poor little purse a good home at last !


 
 you implying PH doesnt look after her purses too well

must have been round the block a few times and in a few home vids too


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> yesh too much bag activity on your account so we had to limit it.


ebay is the devil out to get us


----------



## nataliam1976

gals, this has been fun time to poor some drinks and munch on treats !


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> you implying PH doesnt look after her purses too well
> 
> must have been round the block a few times and in a few home vids too


has she got a new one out yet


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> gals, this has been fun time to poor some drinks and munch on treats !


Have fun and update your profile pic when you finished so we can see how sloshed you got


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> you implying PH doesnt look after her purses too well
> 
> must have been round the block a few times and in a few home vids too




the amount of germs on the poor bag ....


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Have fun and update your profile pic when you finished so we can see how sloshed you got




lol i aint going drinks an treats are for us my bad


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> lol i aint going drinks an treats are for us my bad


oops sorry thought you were buggering off


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> oops sorry thought you were buggering off



no my bad should have rephrased ...it was just to keep the party going hihi


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> no my bad should have rephrased ...it was just to keep the party going hihi


it's a bit hard to top the crab pic


----------



## LaMissy

ooh my gwaad you girls type fast 

thanks for the treats nat its only 11am and your encouraging drinking already


----------



## nataliam1976

lol i just saw it in a gal`s signature and HAVE to share...

"If you dont like the way I`m driving, get off the sidewalk!"


----------



## LaMissy

ultimatechic said:


> oops sorry thought you were buggering off


 
 didnt know the aussie use that word!!!   thought it was only us wierd brits


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> lol i just saw it in a gal`s signature and HAVE to share...
> 
> "If you dont like the way I`m driving, get off the sidewalk!"


 
haha great but but..... men would have a field day with that comment


----------



## ultimatechic

Did you see her on letterman, funny - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKSxHYK_wfs


----------



## ultimatechic

Hey you guys slow down now, I am getting behind


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> didnt know the aussie use that word!!!  thought it was only us wierd brits


nope we do too, we had a car ute ad that was a classic too featuring bugger:

http://www.digitalfog.com/gallery/bugger.html

and no we're not all like this


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> ooh my gwaad you girls type fast
> 
> thanks for the treats nat its only 11am and your encouraging drinking already


I can without guilt, it's 10pm here and a Friday night


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> haha great but but..... men would have a field day with that comment




tell them to deal with that !

_-if it has testicles or tires, it's going to give you trouble_-


lolololol


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> tell them to deal with that !
> 
> _-if it has testicles or tires, it's going to give you trouble_-
> 
> 
> lolololol


 that's a good one, have to remember that!


----------



## nataliam1976

I ..................     will ................sl.....o.....w ..................down ..............for....you...... ....chic


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Did you see her on letterman, funny -
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKSxHYK_wfs



i loved how he couldnt stop taking a piss at her ..watched it like 5 times


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> I .................. will ................sl.....o.....w ..................down ..............for....you...... ....chic


thank you, now watch the bugger clip, it's f-u-n-n-y as hell


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> i loved how he couldnt stop taking a piss at her ..watched it like 5 times


he usually annoys me but I did love him on this night


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> nope we do too, we had a car ute ad that was a classic too featuring bugger:
> 
> http://www.digitalfog.com/gallery/bugger.html
> 
> and no we're not all like this




OMFG !


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> OMFG !


It was Australia'a top rated ad I reckon, still wet my pants when I watch it :s


----------



## ultimatechic

hope no-one pops in for an authentic find ush: they won't find too many handbags


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> he usually annoys me but I did love him on this night



I`ll take him over Leno any day !


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> I`ll take him over Leno any day !


don't like him either, he has an annoying head!


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> don't like him either, he has an annoying head!



exactly lol i cant stand looking at him !


----------



## LaMissy

lol girls that was so much fun but um...


----------



## blu^tulip

We've got some very chatty girls tonight, one too many drinks? lol 5 pages since i last visited 3 hours ago.


----------



## nataliam1976

hey its 1 pm here and i am sober !


----------



## LaMissy

lol me too ... my Lady Dior just arrived. Im gonna go take some pics and post them up ...


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> lol me too ... my Lady Dior just arrived. Im gonna go take some pics and post them up ...



that calls for a drink lol ! hurry up!!!


----------



## canido

does any one know if there are any good sales in the outlets? pics? 

I called them but they seemed pretty busy. ><


----------



## blu^tulip

Dirty Pink D'Trick - needs a visit to the dry cleaners?

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-CHRIST...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Pink pouchette

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## blu^tulip

Lovely lil number. Me likey likey 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-NEW-2K-CD-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## maryg1

blu^tulip said:


> Treasure depot is selling same one in a brownish colour
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320188992118&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=011


oh My! this one sold for 300 $ only


----------



## blu^tulip

maryg1 said:


> oh My! this one sold for 300 $ only



It usually goes for between $300 - $350. I've been tracking her sales because i'm lemming for the butterfly saddle but currently don't have the funds. Ahh the joy of xmas


----------



## maryg1

I don't know if this has already been posted
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Authentic-Bra...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SuSu Kim

Dior Sydney Galleria is having 30% off selected bags and 40% off selected shoes. They have dior gaucho , dior trotter sweet romantique , dior cannage drawstring line and diorissimo on sale


----------



## blu^tulip

SuSu Kim said:


> Dior Sydney Galleria is having 30% off selected bags and 40% off selected shoes. They have dior gaucho , dior trotter sweet romantique , dior cannage drawstring line and diorissimo on sale



ohh Thanks Susu. Do you know when it started and when it'll end?


----------



## Schmodi

I love these!  I wish they were my size   I have these in black and brown...they are the best shoes.  Comfy and classic.

http://cgi.ebay.com/RJC-DORSET-AUTH...181028816QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item130181028816


----------



## princesslisa

my outlet buy


----------



## astrise

i love the rasta saddle! got it last month but not gotten a chance to use it yet.....

how are things going at the outlet these days?


----------



## downtownatlanta

blu^tulip said:


> Lovely lil number. Me likey likey
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-NEW-2K-CD-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
What an interesting bag?  Do you have this one and if so how much does it hold?


----------



## jennyhedley

I'm  thinking of making a trip to the Cabazon outlet soon.  Anyone know whether any of the Dior rasta bags are in stock--prices too???  I've been looking at a couple of the Diors available on Smart Bargains, but perhaps the selection/prices are better at the outlet.

Thanks!


----------



## Caligal

All experts and Dior addicts, are these for real? Thank you in advance.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dior-Womens-Handbag_W0QQitemZ150192059428QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/GAUCHO-LARGE-SADDLEBAG-HANDBAG-NWT_W0QQitemZ130181081803QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

the rebelle looks good but we need more close up pics of interior tag, the paper tag, the authenticity card if seller has it. The gaucho i would stay away pictures are of a real bag mixed with fake ( plus two different colours of leather too ! )

hun, this thread is for when youre sure that the bag is authentic...to verify if its real please use authenticate this thread thx and hugs !


----------



## blu^tulip

downtownatlanta said:


> What an interesting bag?  Do you have this one and if so how much does it hold?



aw i wished i did. Probably holds the bare minimum like phone, keys, wallet, foundation but not much as it is a clutch but i could be wrong.


----------



## foxy_chao

jennyhedley said:


> I'm  thinking of making a trip to the Cabazon outlet soon.  Anyone know whether any of the Dior rasta bags are in stock--prices too???  I've been looking at a couple of the Diors available on Smart Bargains, but perhaps the selection/prices are better at the outlet.
> 
> Thanks!



Cabazon had the rasta saddle on sale for $300 for Thanksgiving. I saw it there the Monday after Thanksgiving.  You should give them call to find out what they have on hand.  Good Luck.


----------



## pinknyanko

saw a lot of bags on sale at bloomingdales SF.

jeanne bags ( Bugatti, hobo bag)
cannage polochon (gold, red.. vinyl)
some logo bags w/ buckles on it in various sizes (Mini Jacquard)
gaucho (suede/leather combo)

not sure of prices, likely 30% off, but call and ask. the dior section is leased, so the sale should be good at all boutiques


----------



## beautifulbasics

Caligal said:


> All experts and Dior addicts, are these for real? Thank you in advance.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dior-Womens-Handbag_W0QQitemZ150192059428QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> http://cgi.ebay.com/GAUCHO-LARGE-SA...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Hello,

This one was fake, well some of the photos show a fake Gaucho tote bag and some show an authentic bag....the pic of the interior of the bag is of a fake...Dior Gaucho's never have a strip of fabric within the interior bottom of the bag...I see this quite often with fakes (see pic below).  Also, the pic of the back of the bag is of a fake...the leather is completely the wrong tone.  I can't believe this seller has included pics of an authentic and fake bag; I think this can really throw potential buyers off.  I know I had to do a double take.  Sorry!  I am pretty sure the buyer will receive a fake...happy holidays.


----------



## Caligal

Wow, thank you nataliam1976 and beautifulbasics for your tips. I did not know they will resort to use mix pics. 

I have 2 Dior bags and am hoping to grow my collections. Sorry for getting on the wrong thread.


----------



## nataliam1976

Caligal said:


> Wow, thank you nataliam1976 and beautifulbasics for your tips. I did not know they will resort to use mix pics.
> 
> I have 2 Dior bags and am hoping to grow my collections. Sorry for getting on the wrong thread.




no problem girlie i am sure that you will get used to it in no time ! we are looking for collection pics you know !


----------



## jennyhedley

Thank you Foxy_Chao!


----------



## chic_chick

hi all!! i'm currently dealing with the seller on this but want to make sure it's auth. pretty please help? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350002777174&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## LaMissy

chic_chick said:


> hi all!! i'm currently dealing with the seller on this but want to make sure it's auth. pretty please help?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350002777174&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


 
looks suspect but maybe thats me.

I wonder why there is a "p" on the back of the leather interior tag?


----------



## fashion_guru86

Dior Boutique in San Francisco is having all the Trotter Romantique Bags on sale 30-40% off. 415-544-0394


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

eluxury just added the My Dior Large pockets bag to their sale:

$1393, from $1990
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11263359


and this Lady Dior East West Shopper, reg. $2,500 now $1,875
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11313037

Both are still beyond my price range but beautiful

Also the gauchos now show up in the sale.


----------



## pinknyanko

i saw a white lace lady dior on sale at SF neiman marcus too.

they seemed to have the same selection on sale as dior boutique in bloomindales sf too


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> looks suspect but maybe thats me.
> 
> I wonder why there is a "p" on the back of the leather interior tag?


It looks genuine, everything seems to check out.

The seller (as per about me page) sources merchandise from models, fashion magazine editors, designer showrooms and celebrities so the P may have a special meaning


----------



## ultimatechic

Not seen too often:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/4580-CHRISTI...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Nat are you game to try again, another rhinestone lady dior:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-CHRISTIA...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

ew.... the python, nat probs like that ...... I get all squemish with real animal skin especially reptiles lol

... oh the rhinstone lady dior  do you still have your one Chic?


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> ew.... the python, nat probs like that ...... I get all squemish with real animal skin especially reptiles lol
> 
> ... oh the rhinstone lady dior  do you still have your one Chic?


 I have a friend like that, you wouldn't catch her dead with a snakeskin bag, not even fake snakeskin.

Still have the rhinestone dior, I have thought about selling it once or twice as it never get's used but I can't bring myself to do it


----------



## LaMissy

lol... its rare so I would def keep it!!


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> lol... its rare so I would def keep it!!


I agree, I may even take her out tomorrow night for the first time ever, well other than in front of my bedroom mirror


----------



## averagejoe

favoritethingshawaii said:


> eluxury just added the My Dior Large pockets bag to their sale:
> 
> $1393, from $1990
> http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11263359
> 
> 
> and this Lady Dior East West Shopper, reg. $2,500 now $1,875
> http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11313037
> 
> Both are still beyond my price range but beautiful
> 
> Also the gauchos now show up in the sale.


 
OMG! I've been waiting for the My Dior bag to go on sale!! Gotta wait till Holts has the markdown.


----------



## LaMissy

woot ... I am excited for her!!! 

cant believe you havent showed her off yet!!


----------



## blu^tulip

ultimatechic said:


> I have a friend like that, you wouldn't catch her dead with a snakeskin bag, not even fake snakeskin.
> 
> Still have the rhinestone dior, I have thought about selling it once or twice as it never get's used but I can't bring myself to do it



ew snakeskin *shudders*

I've always wondered what sort of clothing would go with the lady dior? I see it as a formal bag and if i was ever to get one it'll probably be sitting on the shelf cos i wouldn't know what to wear with it lol


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Nat are you game to try again, another rhinestone lady dior:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-CHRISTIA...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 


just watch me chic....:ninja: that bag will be mine!!!

but then i checked his feedback and i am not sure anymore what to do...


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> ew.... the python, nat probs like that ...... I get all squemish with real animal skin especially reptiles lol
> 
> ... oh the rhinstone lady dior  do you still have your one Chic?


 
yesss me likey python but no this bag not talking to me at all!


----------



## LaMissy

ooh yeah seller sounds way dodgy!!!
btw where have you been woman. you are now in Ireland right?? hope you managed to sort your bag out and take pics of your rasta saddle


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> ooh yeah seller sounds way dodgy!!!
> btw where have you been woman. you are now in Ireland right?? hope you managed to sort your bag out and take pics of your rasta saddle


 
hehe i only wasnt on for one day hun !  yup flew to Ireland , being spoiled by Mum with nice food and by the weather with NO RAIN!!!two weeks will fly! rasta is gorgy its smaller than i thought but its soo cute! got to finally try on my Zanottis that i bought months ago, uncomfortable like hell but so cute lol about the bag....still waiting for Paypal decision...no news ush:


----------



## ultimatechic

LaMissy said:


> woot ... I am excited for her!!!
> 
> cant believe you havent showed her off yet!!


work function tonight and she's coming out :okayfinally)


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> just watch me chic....:ninja: that bag will be mine!!!
> 
> but then i checked his feedback and i am not sure anymore what to do...


I noticed his 97% feedback but was so excited I didn't go in and check ush:

There are definitely some concerning comments there, doesn't sound like the best seller on ebay 

But then I have taken some risks before and it worked out okay but as you just had that fiasco with the other one you don't need another.

Is it worth the risk


----------



## ultimatechic

blu^tulip said:


> I've always wondered what sort of clothing would go with the lady dior? I see it as a formal bag and if i was ever to get one it'll probably be sitting on the shelf cos i wouldn't know what to wear with it lol


I think it depends on the style lady dior, some are more suited to a dressy situation while others you could get away with say jeans, boots and a nice top


----------



## ultimatechic

Looks like there may be a bidding war starting on that lady dior, now up to US $270 from 99 cents


----------



## blu^tulip

Diabro has added some new jewellery and bags: Trotter romantique flap  and the red road kill


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> I noticed his 97% feedback but was so excited I didn't go in and check ush:
> 
> There are definitely some concerning comments there, doesn't sound like the best seller on ebay
> 
> But then I have taken some risks before and it worked out okay but as you just had that fiasco with the other one you don't need another.
> 
> Is it worth the risk


 
not with the price going up like that ( shill?) , im gonna go with my gut feeling and skip it i dont trust this seller one bit.


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> work function tonight and she's coming out :okayfinally)


 

aaawww work it girl! modelling pics?


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> hehe i only wasnt on for one day hun !  yup flew to Ireland , being spoiled by Mum with nice food and by the weather with NO RAIN!!!two weeks will fly! rasta is gorgy its smaller than i thought but its soo cute! got to finally try on my Zanottis that i bought months ago, uncomfortable like hell but so cute lol about the bag....still waiting for Paypal decision...no news ush:


 

lol seemed like you havent been on forever ...

awe ... yeah no rain but its hell cold right!!! well over here is freezing!!!

remember to post pics of your rasta


----------



## LaMissy

I am pretty sure this is authentic 

White Dior Detective 







http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh214/jack7564/PICT1662.jpg


----------



## LaMissy

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-AUTHENTIC...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## maryg1

ultimatechic said:


> Not seen too often:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/4580-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-DTrick-Silver-Python-Fur-Purse-Bag_W0QQitemZ180194947040QQihZ008QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I definitely prefer the regular leather...


----------



## lumkeikei

princessjacqui said:


> oops! my bad - they do ship internationally. i just don't know how much bc i just have it shipped to the US. sorry!


 
Just to confirm, so the outlet does ship internationally? Does anyone know the price of shipping and will the custom charge tax?

THANKS


----------



## princessjacqui

just got a call from my SA at holts that there's a markdown for some of the purses from the trotter romantique and diorissimo line starting yesterday at 30% off. happy shopping


----------



## nataliam1976

lol ultimatechic still not on the party must have been a blast !!!....


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> lol ultimatechic still not on the party must have been a blast !!!....


I'm here - just, feel like .

God this will take a day or two to recover, my heads killing me


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> not with the price going up like that ( shill?) , im gonna go with my gut feeling and skip it i dont trust this seller one bit.


I wondered the same thing , there has to be another out there somewhere


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> I wondered the same thing , there has to be another out there somewhere



with MY name on it finally...


----------



## babybumblebee

ultimatechic said:


> Looks like there may be a bidding war starting on that lady dior, now up to US $270 from 99 cents



funni i got my eye on it too..o mans. its like 270 already...to bid or not to bid. lol. btw do they still sell this purse anymore? just wonderin...


----------



## LaMissy

OMG Never seen the pink flap 






http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## yslalice

Neiman Marcus Last Call in Austin has a great Dior Cannage drawstring hobo in the loveliest dark red leather for 930something and 50% off, so around 450something total. It's such a good deal! Someone snap it up before I weaken!


----------



## blu^tulip

Denim saddle
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=170177549706&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=007

black mini saddle (ask for close up of the inner tag)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=260193533250&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016

Romantique with flower (relisted)
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=290191286383&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## purlin77

LaMissy said:


> OMG Never seen the pink flap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

weeeee ... i have that bag ... it look so nice in the pic ....


----------



## ultimatechic

purlin77 said:


> weeeee ... i have that bag ... it look so nice in the pic ....


Wish it was cheaper , so pretty!


----------



## ultimatechic

babybumblebee said:


> funni i got my eye on it too..o mans. its like 270 already...to bid or not to bid. lol. btw do they still sell this purse anymore? just wonderin...


It is extremely rare to see these come up , this one is from 2004.


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> with MY name on it finally...


Will be keeping my eye out for ya


----------



## purlin77

ultimatechic said:


> Wish it was cheaper , so pretty!


 
oh ... Singapore dior has that one as sale item, 30% less ...

by the way .. i bought the flower romantique bag already ...


----------



## ultimatechic

purlin77 said:


> oh ... Singapore dior has that one as sale item, 30% less ...
> 
> by the way .. i bought the flower romantique bag already ...


so how much is the sale price out of curiosity (I no need anymore bags)

the peach romantic flowers do you mean, everything going smoothly?


----------



## i<3coach

honey52 said:


> (See attached file: my dior yellow long $895.00.jpg)
> (See attached file: rasta saddle $300.00.jpg)
> (See attached file: small my dior blue  $620.00.jpg)
> (See attached file: small boston $210.00.jpg)
> (See attached file: trotter romantique long round $445.00.jpg)
> (See attached file: Limited edition detective $3800.00.jpg)
> (See attached file: trotter romantique long round $495.00.jpg)



Does any one know if the small Boston is still availalbe?


----------



## purlin77

ultimatechic said:


> so how much is the sale price out of curiosity (I no need anymore bags)
> 
> the peach romantic flowers do you mean, everything going smoothly?


 
yeaa ... the seller has mailed the peach bag out .. im tracking USPS daily 

the pink flap medium is SG1310 retailed .. about US631 and AUD733 after 30% off

 i have checked the price in sydney before buying ... singgpore is cheaper ...


----------



## ultimatechic

purlin77 said:


> yeaa ... the seller has mailed the peach bag out .. im tracking USPS daily
> 
> the pink flap medium is SG1310 retailed .. about US631 and AUD733 after 30% off
> 
> i have checked the price in sydney before buying ... singgpore is cheaper ...


oh good so you can keep an eye on the progress 

that works out a good deal with the 30% off then, why aren't I surprised Australia is more expensive


----------



## sandyyy

OMG! Do they still have the Rasta Saddle?


----------



## princessjacqui

i believe they are sold out of the boston!! i want the medium size, so if anyone knows of where i can find it, pleeeeeeeaase let me know. thanks!


----------



## SuSu Kim

blu^tulip said:


> ohh Thanks Susu. Do you know when it started and when it'll end?



I dont know when it started nor when it will end, but they now have more bags for sale. Shoes , diorrissimo and dior jeanne ( large sizes) are all 50% off


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Let me know of any Lady Diors pls !


----------



## VivaNYC

FYI, Rasta Saddle sighting on Wed 12/19 @ Woodbury Dior outlet!  Also the denim saddle as well as many others.


----------



## blu^tulip

SuSu Kim said:


> I dont know when it started nor when it will end, but they now have more bags for sale. Shoes , diorrissimo and dior jeanne ( large sizes) are all 50% off



Coolies.. yeah heard the romantique is on sale too


----------



## MissMontreal

Hi Ladies,

I am wondering if anyone saw  
*Trotter Romantique  flap bag* small or medium in any CD outlets?

Thanks a lot


----------



## MissMontreal

Hi Ladies;

Does anyone know if the *CD* *Trotter Romantique  Flap Bag small or medium *is in sale right now? if yes how much it is and where can I find it?

Thanks a lot


----------



## princessjacqui

cabazon's new shipment: i so want the boston but too small. 

(See attached file: Mini Boston BLK $210.JPG)
(See attached file: Mini boston BLUE $210.JPG)
(See attached file: Mini boston RED $210.JPG)
(See attached file: blk reg LD $640.JPG)
(See attached file: PINK LEATHER LADY DIOR MED $640.JPG)
(See attached file: LD denim tote $540.JPG)
(See attached file: TRM rect $390.JPG)
(See attached file: Romantiquw Md zipper Brown $475.JPG)
(See attached file: Romantique my zippe $475.JPG)
(See attached file: TRM med Boston $435 brown.JPG)
                    .tnail {                        height: 240px;                        width: 320px;                        position: relative;                    }                    .tnail img {                        height:240px;                        width: 3200px;                        position: absolute;                    }                

 


Mini Boston BLK $210.JPG 


 


Mini boston BLUE $210.JPG 


 


Mini boston RED $210.JPG 


 


blk reg LD $640.JPG 

                    .tnail {                        height: 240px;                        width: 320px;                        position: relative;                    }                    .tnail img {                        height:240px;                        width: 3200px;                        position: absolute;                    }


----------



## princessjacqui

PINK LEATHER LADY DIOR MED $640.JPG 


 


LD denim tote $540.JPG 


 


TRM rect $390.JPG 


 


Romantiquw Md zipper Brown $475.JPG


----------



## princessjacqui

Romantique my zippe $475.JPG 


 


happy holidays ladies! and happy shopping


----------



## pinknyanko

all your pix need a login? sounds great i was supposed to be added to the list but unfortunately i didnt get any emails =/


----------



## princessjacqui

oops sorry. i thought i could just cut and paste!!!


----------



## ultimatechic

Quite a good price:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Di...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## angl2b

Hi all here are the purses that Sachiyo just sent me - she can be reached at 407-239-0090 if you guys are interested.  She said these just came in yesterday.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 boston bags $210.00.jpg



	

		
			
		

		
	
  brown romantique $435.00 and $395.00.jpg



	

		
			
		

		
	
 romantique $475.00.jpg


----------



## chocobunni

LOVE the romantique line, but is there typically more price cut after christmas?

I want to buy both a bag, a wallet and maybe a belt... even 10% is a big difference


----------



## killbillrox

Neimans has the Metal Gaucho on sale now!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0149cat000199cat3410736cat13510751cat11210733


----------



## mizdior

Do all the outlets ship out merchandise or is it just a select few? I am interested in buying a Dior saddle bag,but the nearest outlet to me is hundreds of miles away


----------



## hazel06

is dior outlets going to have a sale after christmas or before?


----------



## mcb100

Does anyone know the price of a Dior ballet bag, and has anyone seen them at any oulet??? = )


----------



## pinknyanko

MissMontreal said:


> Hi Ladies;
> 
> Does anyone know if the *CD* *Trotter Romantique  Flap Bag small or medium *is in sale right now? if yes how much it is and where can I find it?
> 
> Thanks a lot



yes it is! 30% off at all dior boutiques.


----------



## Sunnydqt

Does anyone know if they have the boston in Medium as well, not just in Small?


----------



## bagsrus

They are all sold out everywhere the outlet cleared them out in the summer last year


----------



## bagsrus

hazel06 said:


> is dior outlets going to have a sale after christmas or before?


 
 the next time for a sale will be in Jan or Feb when the seasons change


----------



## bagsrus

Yes we send on a regular basis The tax and shipping is on area and amount of sale. FedEx is shipper


----------



## princessjacqui

angl2b said:


> Hi all here are the purses that Sachiyo just sent me - she can be reached at 407-239-0090 if you guys are interested. She said these just came in yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 316045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boston bags $210.00.jpg
> 
> View attachment 316046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brown romantique $435.00 and $395.00.jpg
> 
> View attachment 316047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romantique $475.00.jpg


 
hi,

these were the same pics i received except for these 2 pics below. the pink lady dior also came in black. hope this attachment works.....


----------



## sasha77

Just enquired about romantique bags at Orlando Outlet and Natalia was very helpful and patience (my accent probably confused her a lot lol).

Here are some of the bags which she sent pics to me.

Medium Boston $435
Zipper  $475
Round logo $385
Round (leather) with key $575
Round logo with key $495

I have ordered the beige zipper bag but still waiting to hear from them about shipping to the UK keep fingers crossed hopefully they will be able to send the bag to me.


----------



## sasha77

hope the pics will show up 

ekk!!! just realised I posted double >_<" so sorry


----------



## mizdior

Has anyone saw a Hawaiian print saddle bag at the outlets or a Japanese saddle bag?(Those are the ones I would really like to buy!)


----------



## ultimatechic

Loving the colour of this saddle:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Loving the colour of this saddle:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-Saddle-Evening-Handbag_W0QQitemZ110206829773QQihZ001QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

gorgeous and a good price too... thankfully the seller doesnt ship outside US i am not even going to ask if he would make an exception...


----------



## pinknyanko

thx for the pix sasha77 =D


----------



## sasha77

Went to Selfridges Birmingham (UK) today.

Romantique lines were on sale (I think ~30% off) but all in brown. There were a lot Cannage collections on sale in different colours and some accessories were on sale as well.


----------



## LaMissy

Dior @ Selfridges London has 30 % of the romantique butl limited styles and mainly in brown, 50% of braided gaucho I remember the small braided beige was £320 and 40 % cannage (limited styles though).

I wonder what they have at bicester?


----------



## pinknyanko

i saw dior shoes on sale at bloomingdales yesterday. im not sure if the additional 50% off applied to them or not.... but i have a suspicion it did. =)


----------



## ultimatechic

Guacho tote:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/100-original...ryZ80597QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Love this floral design:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/3-490-CHRIST...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MissMontreal

pinknyanko said:


> yes it is! 30% off at all dior boutiques.


 
Thanks a lot Pinknyanko! BTW do you know if there will be an additional discount for boxing day or any time in January?

Thanks again


----------



## princessjacqui

i finally had the time to upload my new purse from the outlet i ordered a while back. i love dior purses !! and this one is a keeper and a great deal at 675!!!


----------



## sasha77

princessjacqui said:


> i finally had the time to upload my new purse from the outlet i ordered a while back. i love dior purses !! and this one is a keeper and a great deal at 675!!!



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## omgblonde

LaMissy said:


> Dior @ Selfridges London has 30 % of the romantique butl limited styles and mainly in brown, 50% of braided gaucho I remember the small braided beige was £320 and 40 % cannage (limited styles though).
> 
> I wonder what they have at bicester?


Awesome. Do you think they'll still be on sale around the 11th Jan? That's when I'm going there.

Around how much were the Cannage's on sale? I'm not too familar with the UK prices & have no idea how much money I should transfer from my savings account onto my card. Thanks!


----------



## sasha77

Cannage bags which I saw on sales at Selfridges Birmingham ranges around £330 to £500-600ish from some which I had a look. I think the price is quite similar between Selfridges Birmingham and London.


----------



## omgblonde

sasha77 said:


> Cannage bags which I saw on sales at Selfridges Birmingham ranges around £330 to £500-600ish from some which I had a look. I think the price is quite similar between Selfridges Birmingham and London.



Cool, thankyou! I can't wait to go, I've never been to Selfridges before!


----------



## sasha77

You're welcome. Hope you get the bag(s) that you like  Which Selfridges are you going? I take it from your location that you're from Wales, so either Birmingham or London must be same distance? I think Selfridges in London is a lot bigger but the Dior shop in both is of the same size (unless London one expanded since I last went). I love them both  (only Birmingham is 10mins away from my house so I tend to get drawn to there )


----------



## omgblonde

sasha77 said:


> You're welcome. Hope you get the bag(s) that you like  Which Selfridges are you going? I take it from your location that you're from Wales, so either Birmingham or London must be same distance? I think Selfridges in London is a lot bigger but the Dior shop in both is of the same size (unless London one expanded since I last went). I love them both  (only Birmingham is 10mins away from my house so I tend to get drawn to there )



Yeah, it's pretty much a 5 hour drive to both Birmingham & London. I'm going to the London one though because I'm going to a Matthew Williamson exhibition with college! I didn't realise there was a Selfridges in Birmingham though.. I'm going there in May! I'll have to cram in some Dior shopping time I think!


----------



## sasha77

I emailed Nao from Cabazon and asked what they have in stock at the moment and here are the pics of the bags she sent to me. They will not have new shipment for a while. 

Lady Dior $640
Gaucho double saddle jean $865
Large double saddle jean $865
Rasta saddle $300
My Dior large $895


----------



## sasha77

My Dior large with front pocket $895
Trotter Zip Top messenger (blue/pink) $310
Double zipper rasta $365
Lady dior long wallet $215


----------



## Dimple

Thanks for the update sasha


----------



## blup

hi peeps

am new to the forum etc...

anyway, has anyone been the dior shop in bicester village (oxford) recently? what the collection and sales like there?

am contemplating whether to go tomorrow - it is a 3hrs drive for me so would to know if it is worth the trip.

many thanks


----------



## Christy2007

Does anyone know if the outlets have shoes & scaves on sale?  Please post pix if you got them from SA.  TIA


----------



## ReRe

sasha77 said:


> Gorgeous!!!


 
What model Lady Dior is this.  I love it.


----------



## toxi

does dior homme go on sale?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I LOVE the Lady Dior, just if the price would get a bit lower... just a bit.


----------



## mewlicious

Houston Galleria Dior had tons of shoes and bags on sale. No ETA from SA of when they might be removed from the stores.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Bluefly just got a bunch of new stuff. Here's some of the stuff:




http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=dior&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial




http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=dior&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial




http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=dior&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial




*THIS IS SOOO ADORABLE IRL, SOMEONE SNATCH IT UP!!*
http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...+ID&Ntk=all&Ntt=dior&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I just love the cannage! :yum:


----------



## ^^ty^^

blup said:


> hi peeps
> 
> am new to the forum etc...
> 
> anyway, has anyone been the dior shop in bicester village (oxford) recently? what the collection and sales like there?
> 
> am contemplating whether to go tomorrow - it is a 3hrs drive for me so would to know if it is worth the trip.
> 
> many thanks


 

Have you gone there already? 
The last time I went... like few weeks back... many collections on 50% discount..
if you just came back...do share with us any interesting buys from there.


----------



## fashion_guru86

*$915 + 25% off*
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat14350762cat14000747


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

OOOOOOOooooOOOoooOOOhhhh!! That's nice!


----------



## pinknyanko

aww shucks both cannages are sold out =(

i really love the blue one


----------



## socaltrojan

Smartbargains has the romantique large ($799). medium ($699), and small satchel ($449.99) on sale!







http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?pagename=prod&sp=All%2BProducts%252f%252f%252f%252fUserSearch%253dRomantique%257c%257c%257c%257c%257c%252f%252f%252f%252f&dk=Romantique&deptid=11&catid=316&prodid=1111444155&t=Search...prod.1






http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?...catid=316&prodid=1111444156&t=Search...prod.2






http://www.smartbargains.com/go.sb?...catid=316&prodid=1111444153&t=Search...prod.3


----------



## pinknyanko

this thread coupled w/ the MJ sale thread is killing me. LOL


----------



## fashion_guru86

^ I know, me too! I spend all my time going between both sales threads.


----------



## Hoodster777

I know this is a long shot, but has anyone seen any of the poison/hardcore bags in the outlets? (specifically Woodbury because I'm going soon to go shoe shopping for student teaching, its my mom's idea, lol)


----------



## foxy_chao

Just got word from the Cabazon outlet that they will be rasing their prices in a couple of weeks.  Logo bags will be 30% off and leather bags will be 40% off boutique prices.  If you are interested getting a bag they have now, you better act fast before they raise prices.


----------



## ultimatechic

Mini gaucho alert, this is the argent colour that I have. This colour doesn't seem to come up often:




http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Dior-Gaucho-purse_W0QQitemZ160195557506QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## pinknyanko

foxy_chao said:


> Just got word from the Cabazon outlet that they will be rasing their prices in a couple of weeks.  Logo bags will be 30% off and leather bags will be 40% off boutique prices.  If you are interested getting a bag they have now, you better act fast before they raise prices.



aww shucks T_T

i liked them at 50% off =D


----------



## blu^tulip

Happy New Year's everyone 

Pink trotter romantique tote - sends only to confirmed addys
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Denim mini gaucho - please ask for clearer pics of the inside tag
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

^^^ u posted the same link twice hun


----------



## sasha77

ultimatechic said:


> Mini gaucho alert, this is the argent colour that I have. This colour doesn't seem to come up often:
> 
> View attachment 323981
> 
> 
> 
> That is
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Dior-Gaucho-purse_W0QQitemZ160195557506QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



lovely mini gaucho.


----------



## sasha77

not good. I love them for their prices. Don't go upppppppppp.


----------



## astrise

any updates from the outlets?


----------



## blu^tulip

This is correction from my previous post (silly me) Thanks to Nat 

Denim mini gaucho - please ask for clearer pics of the inside tag
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200189460750&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010


----------



## nataliam1976

blu^tulip said:


> This is correction from my previous post (silly me) Thanks to Nat
> 
> Denim mini gaucho - please ask for clearer pics of the inside tag
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200189460750&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=010



no need for pics it a real deal, babe!


----------



## princessjacqui

foxy_chao said:


> Just got word from the Cabazon outlet that they will be rasing their prices in a couple of weeks. Logo bags will be 30% off and leather bags will be 40% off boutique prices. If you are interested getting a bag they have now, you better act fast before they raise prices.


 
thanks for the info foxy_chao! that's too bad  their prices rocked


----------



## xIcyBluex

Hello! Thought I would do my part and contribute to this wonderful thread. They didn't email me the names and prices of the bags but you can call them up if you have any questions.  These pictures came from the Orlando outlet. 

I'm interested in purchasing one of the romantique trotter bags but I don't know which one! Any advice?


----------



## mewlicious

Has any gaucho stuff hit the outlets yet? I'm so sad for missing this great bag.


----------



## Dimple

xIcyBluex said:


> Hello! Thought I would do my part and contribute to this wonderful thread. They didn't email me the names and prices of the bags but you can call them up if you have any questions. These pictures came from the Orlando outlet.
> 
> * I'm interested in purchasing one of the romantique trotter bags but I don't know which one! *Any advice?



I wish I lived in the States (or at least Australia had a Dior outlet). I like the romantique in the top right hand corner. I like the shape and the colours seem versatile. I personally prefer the heart over the flower.

I dont have that one in the right hand corner (but have the pink trotter and the beige heart flap). Which ever one you pick, you cant go wrong with the Romantique range.


----------



## xIcyBluex

Dimple said:


> I wish I lived in the States (or at least Australia had a Dior outlet). I like the romantique in the top right hand corner. I like the shape and the colours seem versatile.



I totally agree!! I really like it. Do you know if it has a zip top? I think it has a small flap that covers the top but I really prefer a zipper to close it. I'm going to call in a bit to find out how much it is.


----------



## nataliam1976

a rare gaucho from a lovely PFer! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SoxFan777

Anyone know how much the Rasta Saddle is going for at the outlets now?  I think it was $300 a few weeks ago.  Is it still the same?  I'm on the fence but that's such a good price!  Also, does anyone have that bag and do you get lots of use out of it?


----------



## pinknyanko

does anyone know if the pink logo messenger posted above has a coating on the canvas? (afraid of getting it dirty if it's not treated...)


----------



## Chipper

Hi all, I'm new to Dior and read back through this thread.  I noticed that last year there seemed to be huge sales towards end of Jan/beginning of Feb.  I suppose these outlet sales are quite cyclic?  Anyone have thoughts on what the "next shipment" will feature as the romantique has been there since last year?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

SoxFan777 said:


> Anyone know how much the Rasta Saddle is going for at the outlets now? I think it was $300 a few weeks ago. Is it still the same? I'm on the fence but that's such a good price! Also, does anyone have that bag and do you get lots of use out of it?


 
I know this wasn't what you asked for - but there are Rasta Saddles here: http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Christian-D...hZ011QQcategoryZ63852QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem - you could make an offer to buy (they're VERY reasonable - I've placed bids on two Diors and got them  - check the feedback for an idea on the price).


----------



## princessjacqui

SoxFan777 said:


> Anyone know how much the Rasta Saddle is going for at the outlets now? I think it was $300 a few weeks ago. Is it still the same? I'm on the fence but that's such a good price! Also, does anyone have that bag and do you get lots of use out of it?


 
i bought mine from the outlet for $300 also in the summer. i've only used it twice. it all depends on how often you think you'd wear it. sometimes i think it's dated though  but it's gorgeous!!! go for it


----------



## ultimatechic

Nice dior ethnic just listed:




http://cgi.ebay.com.au/1400-Dior-Handbag-Bag-Black-Leather-and-Fabric_W0QQitemZ150204226631QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Black satin heart d'trick:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SATIN-LEATHE...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## clearstatic

princessjacqui said:


> i bought mine from the outlet for $300 also in the summer. i've only used it twice. it all depends on how often you think you'd wear it. sometimes i think it's dated though  but it's gorgeous!!! go for it



rasta is cool, though not for me, i have to agree.... IT IS DATED.


----------



## clearstatic

fashion_guru86 said:


> ^ I know, me too! I spend all my time going between both sales threads.



youre not the only one!!

ps guru, very nice bag collection!:okay:


----------



## nekopanda

i'm planning to visit the Dior Outlet in Cabazon maybe around next 1-2 weeks
is there any deals ? 

i think i will get one of the SA's contact too to keep me updated about the deals 

anyways, thanks a lot for the infos!


----------



## nataliam1976

princessjacqui said:


> i bought mine from the outlet for $300 also in the summer. i've only used it twice. it all depends on how often you think you'd wear it. sometimes i think it's dated though  but it's gorgeous!!! go for it



i only bought this bag recently to match my Dior rasta heels and i cant wait for the spring/summer to rock it...i dont care if its dated or not...i know i can MAKE IT WORK !  ( sorry obsessed with Tim Gunn at the moment...) and i say you can too so go for it !


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> i only bought this bag recently to match my Dior rasta heels and i cant wait for the spring/summer to rock it...i dont care if its dated or not...i know i can MAKE IT WORK !  ( sorry obsessed with Tim Gunn at the moment...) and i say you can too so go for it !


 
OMG woman we have another thing in common .. I love Project Runway and I love it his one liners


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> OMG woman we have another thing in common .. I love Project Runway and I love it his one liners



hehe you and me, girl  and the faces he makes...but he is class, he oozes intelligence and knowledge and style.

as I said in another thread..i know he is gay but I wish he wasnt so that he could say MAKE IT WORK to me with his hot voice LOL


----------



## LaMissy

hahah yeah his voice is sexy! 

ooh you also have the gaucho pumps


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> hahah yeah his voice is sexy!
> 
> ooh you also have the gaucho pumps



yeah but they are half size too small i bought them anyway because i loved them soo much and they were the last pair... such a pain to walk but i am a trooper lol


----------



## LaMissy

ohh I understand you  

the price to pay us ladies go through just for the love of beautiful shoes!!


----------



## SoxFan777

Gaucho Sandals on sale at Bluefly:

http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...e=16&Ns=Price|0||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID

Lots of sizes left and over 50% off.  Good deal!


----------



## SoxFan777

OMG, I love Tim Gunn, too.  I'm a Project Runway addict (I bet that lots of us are!).  Side note: I LOVE LOVE LOVE top chef, too (fashion and cooking are my two obsessions).  Anyway, speaking of Project Runway, the Gaucho Sandals are on sale on bluefly right now, half price: 



http://www.bluefly.com/pages/produc...7102&Ns=Price|1||Product+Code|1&Nu=Product+ID


----------



## SoxFan777

Oh, and thanks for the advice on the Rasta.  I think I'm just going to get a black logo saddle bag since the saddle style is what I'm really looking for... I don't even know if the outlet even has the Rasta, but I think that I'm going to the woodbury commons outlets in February so I'll be sure to report back... I love it there and I'm going to have to be careful!  (Just bought some new shoes and I'm *really* supposed to curtail the buying for the next few weeks...) Then again, my birthday *IS* in February, so it could be a "birthday present"... I always buy myself a birthday present, I don't care if that sounds lame.    Have a great day, ladies!


----------



## fashion_guru86

clearstatic said:


> youre not the only one!!
> 
> ps guru, very nice bag collection!:okay:


 
Thanks clearstatic!


----------



## nataliam1976

a little cutie 

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

yes its a shame she doesnt ship outside USA!


----------



## fashion_guru86

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Trotter Romantique Flap in Beige, with velvet instead of leather, sold by a wonderful PFer. Zero, why are you selling such a gorgeous bag? And at such a good price.


----------



## LaMissy

its so  shame about the blackening of the velvet or I would have snatched it up long ago


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> its so  shame about the blackening of the velvet or I would have snatched it up long ago



if ur careful it will serve u LONG time ! I know i have one hihi plus any cleaning service will make it look like new !


----------



## nataliam1976

fashion_guru86 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Dior-Pink-Beige-Trotter-Romantique-Flap-Bag_W0QQitemZ160198157072QQihZ006QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Trotter Romantique Flap in Beige, with velvet instead of leather, sold by a wonderful PFer. Zero, why are you selling such a gorgeous bag? And at such a good price.




she caught a serious bug...its called Chanel fever...and treatment is very expensive !


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> if ur careful it will serve u LONG time ! I know i have one hihi plus any cleaning service will make it look like new !


 
really wat do you suggest Nat? I think its the metal rubbing off onto the velvet!


----------



## sasha77

Oh my GOD Zerodress sells at such good price. I feel like BIN from her!!!  The bag is absolutely adorable.


----------



## fashion_guru86

^The blackening on the handles looks like its from the metal rings, can't you have that cleaned?


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

angl2b said:


> Hi all here are the purses that Sachiyo just sent me - she can be reached at 407-239-0090 if you guys are interested. She said these just came in yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 316045
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boston bags $210.00.jpg
> 
> View attachment 316046
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brown romantique $435.00 and $395.00.jpg
> 
> View attachment 316047
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> romantique $475.00.jpg


 
Does anyone know the measurement of the boston bag? Also, do you think there's any left? I need to visit this thread more often!


----------



## urban_godiva

GUCCI_COOCHIE what state is this in please? I have friends who live in Florida. Maybe I can ask them to bring me one over from the USA  Blue for me & the berry for my mum! Did they have any wallets/ purses in the blue print like on the boston bag please? Thanks again


----------



## nataliam1976

uuugh her listing is no longer available i wonder what happened


----------



## zerodross

^ hi ladies!
ebay removed my listing because i was circumventing ebay fees by charging excessive shipping. of course that's just :censor:. i sold my dior admit it hobo and c'mon the shipping was the same for the trotter romantique as the hobo! ebay is just playing mean.

as for the handles.. i've sent it to dior to have it cleaned, but that's the best they could do since with time, the darkening is harder to remove. i guess a braver dry cleaner or a more experienced one could try to get it out. i know the dry cleaner dior uses is very gentle with bags - they barely took out the darkening of the corners to my reissue.

and LOL NAT!!! the chanel bug is horrible, on top of those reissues, the reissue wallets are seriously biting my ass!


----------



## cappucino_lava

Hi everyone,

I'm new here. Can someone please authenticate this Lady Dior?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=360011188893&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=023

Thank you!


----------



## sasha77

zerodross said:


> ^ hi ladies!
> ebay removed my listing because i was circumventing ebay fees by charging excessive shipping. of course that's just :censor:. i sold my dior admit it hobo and c'mon the shipping was the same for the trotter romantique as the hobo! ebay is just playing mean.
> 
> as for the handles.. i've sent it to dior to have it cleaned, but that's the best they could do since with time, the darkening is harder to remove. i guess a braver dry cleaner or a more experienced one could try to get it out. i know the dry cleaner dior uses is very gentle with bags - they barely took out the darkening of the corners to my reissue.
> 
> and LOL NAT!!! the chanel bug is horrible, on top of those reissues, the reissue wallets are seriously biting my ass!



Ahhhh That's stupid them really. EBay is bombarded with fakes but they only remove the genuine ones. Grrrrr


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

^^ There's a Dior outlet in CA. That's the Cabazon one, I'm not sure where else. Also, I have no info on those bags, I did not post them. You might want to PM angl2b.


----------



## hcchen_2000

I am new to the board.  Does Cabazon outlet  ship to out of state?  Any body has contact email for Dior?  Thank you


----------



## bellapsyd

New here too- how do I find out where Dior outlets are?! I didn't know they existed!!!


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

GUCCI_COOCHIE said:


> Does anyone know the measurement of the boston bag? Also, do you think there's any left? I need to visit this thread more often!


 
I just got off the phone, they're all out of the boston! =\


----------



## sasha77

hcchen_2000 said:


> I am new to the board.  Does Cabazon outlet  ship to out of state?  Any body has contact email for Dior?  Thank you



They do ship internationally.  I ordered my bag and it cost me $50 for shipping via FedEx to UK. However, you're liable to pay any VAT + Custom if any. Here is the email address. My regular SA there is Nao.
BCabazon@us.christiandior.com


----------



## zerodross

sasha77 said:


> Ahhhh That's stupid them really. EBay is bombarded with fakes but they only remove the genuine ones. Grrrrr



to top it off, after i sent them an email detailing the shipping charge and providing proof that i was not overcharging, they replied and insisted that they felt that on their side, i WAS overcharging - HELLO?! LOGIC TO EBAY?! 

i wanted to relist the item but now ebay has put a cap on how many "expensive" items i can sell. arggh.


----------



## LaMissy

I heard that the camping down on shipping overcharge is another way for ebay to get more $$ for the final valuation fee.  

At present shipping charges are not allowed to be included in ebays final valuation fee.  So by capping the shipping fees sellers have to place the auction price higher to make up their shipping fees, hence more $$$$ for ebay.

Its so stupid cuz at the end of the day many seasoned ebayers will always consider shipping cost into their bids. How can ebay determine what different shipping company charges and how can ebay know the weight and dimensions of parcels!!


----------



## hcchen_2000

Does any one has the email contact on the Florida outlet?

Thx!


----------



## xIcyBluex

hcchen_2000 said:


> Does any one has the email contact on the Florida outlet?
> 
> Thx!




Its on the first page of this thread.


----------



## nataliam1976

zerodross said:


> to top it off, after i sent them an email detailing the shipping charge and providing proof that i was not overcharging, they replied and insisted that they felt that on their side, i WAS overcharging - HELLO?! LOGIC TO EBAY?!
> 
> i wanted to relist the item but now ebay has put a cap on how many "expensive" items i can sell. arggh.



dont leave it like that hun! call customers service and push it! keep sending emails until they get sick seeing your name ! 

ask for a clarification that if you send an actual proof of the post office charges, how can someone "feel" that its still overcharging, how many "feeling" persons they have there and maybe they could consult another "feeling" person whose feelings on the subject might be different! also say that if they "feel" the fees are overcharged , they could take it up with the post office, because u dont "feel" strong enough to contact Singapore postal services on your own !  

there were contact details to ebay bonzos somewhere on the ebay subforum but since the search is disabled i cant locate it now...


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> I heard that the camping down on shipping overcharge is another way for ebay to get more $$ for the final valuation fee.
> 
> At present shipping charges are not allowed to be included in ebays final valuation fee.  So by capping the shipping fees sellers have to place the auction price higher to make up their shipping fees, hence more $$$$ for ebay.
> 
> * Its so stupid *cuz at the end of the day many seasoned ebayers will always consider shipping cost into their bids. How can ebay determine what different shipping company charges and how can ebay know the weight and dimensions of parcels!!



ITA LaMissy, if i had a lot of free time and funds i would sue EBay out of clear fun ! to give them headaches and and teach them a lesson!


----------



## ilvbags

I have a quesiton re. this lady dior - it's still available from the cabazon outlet - does anyone know when this lady dior is from? i'm not too familiar with the lady dior bags so but i've seen the new ones have thicker handles? also, what kind of material is this? please please let me know if you could help - i'm interested in getting one for my mom 

thanks a lot in advance!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

How much are the Lady Diors at the outlets? I love them!


----------



## iota

When will the new lady diors be in outlet? I mean the ones with thicker handles.


----------



## zerodross

nataliam1976 said:


> dont leave it like that hun! call customers service and push it! keep sending emails until they get sick seeing your name !
> 
> ask for a clarification that if you send an actual proof of the post office charges, how can someone "feel" that its still overcharging, how many "feeling" persons they have there and maybe they could consult another "feeling" person whose feelings on the subject might be different! also say that if they "feel" the fees are overcharged , they could take it up with the post office, because u dont "feel" strong enough to contact Singapore postal services on your own !
> 
> there were contact details to ebay bonzos somewhere on the ebay subforum but since the search is disabled i cant locate it now...



i filled up some feedback form on how i felt ebay had handled the matter after customer service got back to me with that standard reply that went along the lines of "yes we know you feel angry, but sorry, we're still standing firm that you've overcharged". I was just plain infuriated but since they refunded me my listing fee, etc, I'm not as miffed bar for the fact that I have to go through the trouble of relisting it, etc. Seriously, if it weren't for the fact that ebay is a popular avenue for most people to buy/sell, I'd completely not bother, they're just HORRIBLE and it doesn't help that they charge a good hunk of fees when you list and sell an item.


----------



## sarah1029

Anyone have any updates of bags at the outlets currently?


----------



## mcb100

nataliam1976 said:


> she caught a serious bug...its called Chanel fever...and treatment is very expensive !


 
Omg, i have this fever! And I also have a Louis Vuitton fever, as well as a Dior fever too. anybody else have the same bug as I do?


----------



## nataliam1976

mcb100 said:


> Omg, i have this fever! And I also have a Louis Vuitton fever, as well as a Dior fever too. anybody else have the same bug as I do?



I have a Dior/Chanel/Hermes bug does that count??/those viruses are getting more and more dangerous!


----------



## oogeemoo

*Hello all,*
*Im here 2 pick ur brains,*
*how much wud any of u pay 4 this bag if u were 2 buy it?*
*(its 2nd hand)*
*Im pretty much useless at estimating sumfins worth & always end up paying 2 much,so im after honest opinions of the maximum price i shud offer for it?!*
*Ive posted pics on here about authenticity & had a cuple of replies sayin it seems 2 b ok,*
*so any advice on a fair price wud b very very helpfull*
*PLEASE*​ 

















*FANX GIRLYS*
​


----------



## Schmodi

mcb100 said:


> Omg, i have this fever! And I also have a Louis Vuitton fever, as well as a Dior fever too. anybody else have the same bug as I do?



Yes, I've been looking for a new tan/brown bag and looking through LVs and Chanel.  I found out saddles will be collectibles so I'm putting my tan saddle away (since I've carried it heavily since 2003).  

I thought I liked the Louis Vuitton Sonatine until I saw it was somewhat circular. http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=10397718

I have no clue what direction to go....


----------



## mewlicious

82.99 as the big for Dior Hardcore Mules in size 38.5 (size 8-8.5)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dior-Shoes-Heel...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gorgeous, I can't walk in heels that high sadly


----------



## letsgo

These are the only pictures the Cabazon outlet sent me. They said there are too many things to send if I wanted photos of everything. They said they'll be getting new collections in February!


----------



## nataliam1976

Schmodi said:


> Yes, I've been looking for a new tan/brown bag and looking through LVs and Chanel.  I found out saddles will be collectibles so I'm putting my tan saddle away (since I've carried it heavily since 2003).
> 
> I thought I liked the Louis Vuitton Sonatine until I saw it was somewhat circular. http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=10397718
> 
> I have no clue what direction to go....



go towards Chanel!


----------



## Schmodi

nataliam1976 said:


> go towards Chanel!



Yeah I was thinking that too.  Here in San Diego EVERYONE has replica LVs so it's not as special as it was to have one a few years ago.

I do like a few Chanel bags, but I need to find one in brown that has a shorter strap and that isn't so big.  I've been leaning toward clutches for a while, but they're too small.

I actually had a dream last night that Dior had a dark brown leather saddle bag...sigh.


----------



## nataliam1976

Schmodi said:


> Yeah I was thinking that too.  Here in San Diego EVERYONE has replica LVs so it's not as special as it was to have one a few years ago.
> 
> I do like a few Chanel bags, but I need to find one in brown that has a shorter strap and that isn't so big.  I've been leaning toward clutches for a while, but they're too small.
> 
> I actually had a dream last night that Dior had a dark brown leather saddle bag...sigh.




hmm new metallic brown reissue 2.25?


----------



## nataliam1976

loving the rasta bowling!


----------



## luvtoshop

i just got email from cabazon outlets.....lots of handbags.....call lorena (super nice) at 951.922.3606...they open at 10 am....

I have lots more pics ...pm your email address and I will send you the pics.

below is the grey flap for $ 695


----------



## luvtoshop

white gaucho $1125
trmh brown tote $ 415
round grey $ 505


----------



## luvtoshop

$ 1540
$ 714 cannage comes in prune or brown


----------



## ReRe

hcchen_2000 said:


> I am new to the board. Does Cabazon outlet ship to out of state? Any body has contact email for Dior? Thank you


 
Yes they ship out of state.

Contact is Sean
BCabazon@us.christiandior.com


----------



## xIcyBluex

luvtoshop said:


> i just got email from cabazon outlets.....lots of handbags.....call lorena (super nice) at 951.922.3606...they open at 10 am....
> 
> I have lots more pics ...pm your email address and I will send you the pics.
> 
> below is the grey flap for $ 695



I ALMOST got this bag in pink logo/green heart.... It was only $495 before the price raise. Its SO adorable~


----------



## llson

Received these pics from Tita at the Orlando store, sorry but couldn't get prices to copy......her # is 407-239-0090.  Will post more later.


----------



## llson

A few more


----------



## llson

And....more....


----------



## Virginia

is it just me or are the pics not showing up?


----------



## princesslisa

Virginia said:


> is it just me or are the pics not showing up?


 
cant see them as well


----------



## Cindy Pham

luvtoshop said:


> i just got email from cabazon outlets.....lots of handbags.....call lorena (super nice) at 951.922.3606...they open at 10 am....
> 
> I have lots more pics ...pm your email address and I will send you the pics.
> 
> below is the grey flap for $ 695




I can't seem to PM you... I'm new to this... I would love to see any additional pictures you have! Thanks in advance!


----------



## llson

Sorry the pics didn't show up, I did some cut and paste of the e-mails, which I deleted, (no temptation..LOL), so the best thing to do is call Tita at Orlando -she will e-mail photo's to anyone who wants them, 407-239-0090.


----------



## Virginia

^Thanks!


----------



## astrise

lots of new items though..
on the mailing list from lorenzo as well 

But the prices seem not as attractive as before..


----------



## angl2b

Hi ladies - I got some pics from the Orlando store today - unforunately no prices attached to them.. but I will post them as soon as I can get some prices. Enjoy!


----------



## angl2b

here's some more


----------



## luvtoshop

Cindy Pham....I tried to send you a private message, but its said this...

Cindy Pham has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.


----------



## jeslyn

Thanks for all the pics, Angl2b


----------



## angl2b

np at all!! here are some prices of the ones I just called and asked for - 
the cannage ( I think that is the line?? - sorry still learning the names of the collections and handbags) 
it's $840 for these - although I saw the blue one and brown at the Saks store at Tysons II (for those of you in VA/MD/DC area) for $810.  In the picture with the white one in the middle - I don't know the prices for the handbags on the left or right.


----------



## angl2b

For the romantique line - here are the prices I got  over the phone just now - 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 the one on the left is $410 the one on the right is $595


	

		
			
		

		
	
  dunno the prices for these

non - romantique line 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 this one is $695
here are some accessories - dunno which line either nor prices


----------



## angl2b

Oh another thing - please ask for Peter at the Dior Outler in Orlando - their number is 407-239-0090.  This is my first tiime working with him since Sachiyo left - so far I found that he is very helpful - language seems to be a barrier - but with some patience - he is great!!  Just so you ladies know he is sending me the only 3 styles he has in gray & white in the romantique line.  I will post it as soon as I get the email.  Hope some of these beauties will go to someone here on tpf.  I am still working m=on my dh to let me buy the cannage bag - can someone tell me how much it was originally?  And why it would be a good size bag and what they use it for - how often and such??  Sorry for posting these questions here on the outlet items thread...


----------



## angl2b

hi ladies - just got the email 3 min ago - the white and gray romantique!! I know there is a pic of the beige and pink one - this is only the wallet - next post will have the 3 styles and prices..


----------



## angl2b

the prices are as follows - $555, $410, and $505
sorry ladies the original pic was too big I couldn't size it down to put it up - I can email it to you if you want.. 
oh also I just found out from Peter - the new president of the company has decided they will no longer have sales at the outlets - so no further discounts than the current discounts at the outlets.  Reason being - that customers that make purchases at full retail prices get upset when they come to the outlet and see the discounted prices.  I don't know if this will hold true even for black Friday - but we'll see.  I hope it's not true and they will have more mark downs - but that's cause I myself am looking to make more purchases and would love to save more money to buy more too.... I know ...I should be ashamed of myself for that.  Anyway - hope you ladies enjoy the pics and the new information.  Please ask for Peter - he is very helpful!! Thanks!!


----------



## jeslyn

hey you might want do a search on dior fourm for cannage, quite a few tpf'ner have them. Also, the metallic silver one is tdf!!!!


----------



## angl2b

yes I did the search on it already - I love the blue one - but really - I am eyeing the black one atm - it is more practical for me... but my dh won't let me get it - I got the gray & white romantique wallet instead today.  I am hoping to get the I think it's called a trotter?  in the gray and white in the next few months - hopefully they will have more come in by then for me to purchase it.  
On another note - I am hoping to post more stuff from the outlet when I get the email pics and stuff from Peter.  He told me there are watches and some other accessories too.


----------



## Cindy Pham

gd seau logo beige $805





round flap beige $505




round zip $345




mdflapbrown$595




miniFlapBeige$415




smSGRbrown$595




Hroundzip$345




lrg purse brwn $805


----------



## Cindy Pham

med flap grey$555




med round beige $615




petit rond beige 




petit rond brown 





Ok ladies...these are still available the last time I checked... this is from Desert Hills (951-922-3606). The last two has no price attached, but from what I've learned. All the new Dior stuff are 30 percent off only. Especially the stuff with the Dior logo. You can still find some items for 40-50, but it will be older stock and nothing with the Dior print as pictured above. Shipping will be about 20 dollars per bag with tax on top of that. 

I know there are 2 sales through the whole year from Saks and maybe Dior. This is what a SA told me at Saks. You will find Dior marked down to 30 percent or more. Then if they don't sell their stuff by a certain date, they have to ship it to the outlet stores. That's where a lot of these bags come from.

In my opinion... it might be best to wait for it to go on sale at your nearest mall to avoid shipping charges, plus you get to play around with the pretty bags and see which suits you best. However, if you missed the sale... it's always great to get it at nearly 30 off.


----------



## Cindy Pham

Another thing... I think this bag is so adorable! However, it is the smallest size, and I prefer medium and up (it comes in small, med, and large)... if anyone knows where I can find one... please post. I'm not sure why, but I can't receive PMs or PM anyone else... =[


----------



## Cindy Pham

Oh yeah, I have two more bags to tempt you with... 

[SIZE=-1]CAN Sml Hobo flap Pink $655[/SIZE]






[SIZE=-1]canage Sm ZIP hobo Pink $580[/SIZE]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

How MUCH is that red patent cannage???? It's TDF! 

And what are  the prices on the gauchos?


----------



## Schmodi

nataliam1976 said:


> hmm new metallic brown reissue 2.25?



Cute for more formal stuff, but not really my style for everyday.  I'm a chemist and go to work in jeans and hoodies most of the time...


----------



## nataliam1976

angl2b said:


> View attachment 342433
> 
> the prices are as follows - $555, $410, and $505
> sorry ladies the original pic was too big I couldn't size it down to put it up - I can email it to you if you want..
> oh also I just found out from Peter - the new president of the company has decided they will no longer have sales at the outlets - so no further discounts than the current discounts at the outlets.  Reason being - that customers that make purchases at full retail prices get upset when they come to the outlet and see the discounted prices.  I don't know if this will hold true even for black Friday - but we'll see.  I hope it's not true and they will have more mark downs - but that's cause I myself am looking to make more purchases and would love to save more money to buy more too.... I know ...I should be ashamed of myself for that.  Anyway - hope you ladies enjoy the pics and the new information.  Please ask for Peter - he is very helpful!! Thanks!!



I must admit I kinda know what he means...the fact that literally EVERY bag ends up in the outlets and with reductions there stopped me from buying anything retail price in the boutique and Im sure i am not the only one and it must be affecting their sales big time. i mean come on I think i can see Plisse bags on the shelves in the background ! They were out for how long, a few months? 

Honestly no value for money from Dior these days...I will wait until Jazz line hits the outlets as well and keep my money to buy bags that dont go on sale and hold their value. Rant over


----------



## nataliam1976

Schmodi said:


> Cute for more formal stuff, but not really my style for everyday.  I'm a chemist and go to work in jeans and hoodies most of the time...




ooh how about cannage then? or do you want a more structured bag?


----------



## angl2b

I just stated getting into Dior - prior to that anything that was a handbag would do... 
I almost bought the same exact romantique handbag that is now at the outlet only 2 months prior when I was in Asia. I am now very glad I waited - although I might have to wait a bit longer to save up - but still it is better than the full retail. I do know what nataliam1976 means though.  I can see why anyone buying the handbags at full price only a few months earlier only to find them at the outlet in such a short time and that extra money could of gone towards an extra bag or accessory (or something)....

I just called and spoke with someone at the Dior outlet to get the prices on the guachos - because I am not familiar I will only repeat what I was told in hopes you ladies will know what they mean... 
The guachos they have are not gauchos one it is guachos two.  The guachos II in leather are $715.
the guacho with 2 handles in black is $1035.  The white guacho is between $1120-$1130.  
Non-guacho info - 
cannage drawstring in sude is $715 - they do not have any in patent leather currently. 

I hope this info helps and sorry if I made an error..


----------



## averagejoe

nataliam1976 said:


> I must admit I kinda know what he means...the fact that literally EVERY bag ends up in the outlets and with reductions there stopped me from buying anything retail price in the boutique and Im sure i am not the only one and it must be affecting their sales big time. i mean come on I think i can see Plisse bags on the shelves in the background ! They were out for how long, a few months?
> 
> Honestly no value for money from Dior these days...I will wait until Jazz line hits the outlets as well and keep my money to buy bags that dont go on sale and hold their value. Rant over


 
Oh the Le Plisse bags in the background are not on sale. The picture is from a Dior Boutique and only the bags on the table in focus are on sale. I'm not sure if the Orlando outlet sent these pics, but the pics are from a Dior boutique and they must have been taken to show which bags were being shipped off to the outlets.

In any case, I know what you mean about the fact that almost all bags end up on sale, but that's actually the nature of almost every brand other than LV. Prada, Gucci, and Fendi stuff go on sale after the season (in fact, Fendi's convertible frame bag from the fall 07 runway was on sale). At least Dior waits at least two seasons before they put bags on sale. Even some Chanel bags go on sale. I think that as long as you like a bag and feel that you have to have it, paying full price for it is worth it, because by the time it goes on sale there may not be any left!


----------



## jeslyn

averagejoe said:


> Oh the Le Plisse bags in the background are not on sale. The picture is from a Dior Boutique and only the bags on the table in focus are on sale. I'm not sure if the Orlando outlet sent these pics, but the pics are from a Dior boutique and they must have been taken to show which bags were being shipped off to the outlets.
> 
> In any case, I know what you mean about the fact that almost all bags end up on sale, but that's actually the nature of almost every brand other than LV. Prada, Gucci, and Fendi stuff go on sale after the season (in fact, Fendi's convertible frame bag from the fall 07 runway was on sale). At least Dior waits at least two seasons before they put bags on sale. Even some Chanel bags go on sale. I think that as long as you like a bag and feel that you have to have it, paying full price for it is worth it, because by the time it goes on sale there may not be any left!


 
well said!! Exactly my sentiments!


----------



## Schmodi

nataliam1976 said:


> ooh how about cannage then? or do you want a more structured bag?



Something with structure on the smaller side, but that isn't too plain.  Which is why my tan saddle is my favorite 

I'll find something eventually....

I have a tan Escada bag that I bought to match my boots that I purchased in Austria, but it's pretty much a square tote might have to switch to that for now.


----------



## angl2b

Hi Ladies - 
here are all the wallets that the Orlando store has in stock - Lubos sent these to me tonight - I don't have all the prices only the ones I inquired about. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 - the romantique french wallets - are $195 - the little key holder wallet doesn't have a car key ring but this one is $65









	

		
			
		

		
	
 there are the french wallets again in this pic - the brown with beige that one is $195 also - there is a key holder wallet in brown as well in this  pic for $65


----------



## angl2b

small Cannage wallet is $230 - the large one is $250 - this pic it's hard to see since the pic is so small there is a heart lock - that is $60 - the CD key chain is $50




You can call and talk to Lubos about these pics - since he was the one that sent them to me tonight.  Peter will be in on Wed I believe - but Lubos will be there in the morning tomorrow if you don't get a chance to call him tonight.  

Also - there will be more shipment coming in tomorrow - I will keep you all posted on what is there when I get the information.


----------



## jeslyn

angl2b, that's so nice of you to take the time and post all these pics. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## llson

Great, thanks for posting the pics, you have some newer bags than I posted (although my pics didn't show up for some reason).......


----------



## nataliam1976

averagejoe said:


> In any case, I know what you mean about the fact that almost all bags end up on sale, but that's actually the nature of almost every brand other than LV. Prada, Gucci, and Fendi stuff go on sale after the season (in fact, Fendi's convertible frame bag from the fall 07 runway was on sale). At least Dior waits at least two seasons before they put bags on sale. Even some Chanel bags go on sale. I think that as long as you like a bag and feel that you have to have it, paying full price for it is worth it, because by the time it goes on sale there may not be any left!




But thats the thing ! The bags dont sell and I have seen every possible model in the outlet, there is no danger that there wont be any left...

Now I only buy Balenciaga that hardly ever goes on sale ( and only in department stores, its against company`s policy anyway) and I am leaning towards Chanel ( and Hermes shhh )  now more and more since its still much more exclusive brand than Dior. I guess apart from anything else I like to know that if I feel like reselling my bag I will get more than 30% of its value


----------



## angl2b

jeslyn said:


> angl2b, that's so nice of you to take the time and post all these pics. Thanks again!!!!


np at all - these nice handbags need a good home - so why not let the tpf ladies have a shot at it?


----------



## angl2b

llson said:


> Great, thanks for posting the pics, you have some newer bags than I posted (although my pics didn't show up for some reason).......


 
I don't know why the pics you posted didn't show - did you cut and paste it?  I had to read up on how to post it - it's under one of the forums - or the welcome note when you signed up sends you a link (I think) to tell you.

I know there was a pic of 2 handbags that I didn't post up cause they sold out immediately after I got the pics... which was a shame.. they are getting a lot of new shipment.  I will post them as I get the emails.  Hope you ladies get a chance to grab a bag or two (lucky you if you can buy so much more...I wish I could...)


----------



## Sophie-Rose

letsgo said:


> quote]
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS BAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shame:


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

sweet...headed out to get a the cd key ring..thanks,angl2b


----------



## xIcyBluex

Whats the price for the medium leather gaucho??? This made my heart skip a beat!!


----------



## LaMissy

Heres an exotic for Nat 






 *shivers*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> Heres an exotic for Nat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *shivers*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dior-Shoulder-Bag-100-authentic_W0QQitemZ120216369714QQihZ002QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



you evil evil woman! :boxing:

thank Bag Gods Im not into snake skin after my python Dior clutch fiasco...those skins are too hard to care for and too much hassle


----------



## LaMissy

ooh hard to care for???

do you mean the snake scales fall off easy?


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> ooh hard to care for???
> 
> do you mean the snake scales fall off easy?




the bag gets the "dry" look easily and the scales start standing up..waste of money for me i dont like spending more time caring for my bags that i do for me


----------



## LaMissy

ahh I see wat you mean... isnt this the bag you lent to your friend??


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> ahh I see wat you mean... isnt this the bag you lent to your friend??



yup...but it was like that from the beginning


----------



## rmelody

Cindy Pham said:


> med flap grey$555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> med round beige $615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petit rond beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petit rond brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ladies...these are still available the last time I checked... this is from Desert Hills (951-922-3606). The last two has no price attached, but from what I've learned. All the new Dior stuff are 30 percent off only. Especially the stuff with the Dior logo. You can still find some items for 40-50, but it will be older stock and nothing with the Dior print as pictured above. Shipping will be about 20 dollars per bag with tax on top of that.
> 
> I know there are 2 sales through the whole year from Saks and maybe Dior. This is what a SA told me at Saks. You will find Dior marked down to 30 percent or more. Then if they don't sell their stuff by a certain date, they have to ship it to the outlet stores. That's where a lot of these bags come from.
> 
> In my opinion... it might be best to wait for it to go on sale at your nearest mall to avoid shipping charges, plus you get to play around with the pretty bags and see which suits you best. However, if you missed the sale... it's always great to get it at nearly 30 off.


 
Hi cindy,

I was wondering if there was a way for me to get these purses without actually
 going to the outlet stores? (bc orlando is way too far for me!). is there a site go to, or do I just call the outlets and process my order that way? These prices are amazing... ive always known there were outlets, but I just never knew where! 

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## nataliam1976

rmelody said:


> Hi cindy,
> 
> I was wondering if there was a way for me to get these purses without actually
> going to the outlet stores? (bc orlando is way too far for me!). is there a site go to, or do I just call the outlets and process my order that way? These prices are amazing... ive always known there were outlets, but I just never knew where!
> 
> Thanks in advance !!



you can call or email outlets, you have contact details on the first page of this thread


----------



## averagejoe

nataliam1976 said:


> I guess apart from anything else I like to know that if I feel like reselling my bag I will get more than 30% of its value



I agree! That's the sad part about Dior bags...most of them sell on Ebay for far lower values. The fact that you can almost find any model on sale (except for their lambskin quilted lady diors) makes it hard for anyone to justify the purchase of the newest Dior bag of the season (unless it is one of those models that sell out right away, like the limited edition 10th Anniversary saddles).


----------



## rmelody

nataliam1976 said:


> you can call or email outlets, you have contact details on the first page of this thread


 
thank you !!


----------



## rmelody

luvtoshop said:


> i just got email from cabazon outlets.....lots of handbags.....call lorena (super nice) at 951.922.3606...they open at 10 am....
> 
> I have lots more pics ...pm your email address and I will send you the pics.
> 
> below is the grey flap for $ 695


 
for some strange reason i cant seem to PM you? would you kindly email me the photos and prices? my email is: rmelody@yorku.ca 

thank you sooo much ~!!


----------



## angl2b

hi ladies - 
I haven't posted the newest items at the Orlando Outlet cause I haven't received their pics...except for these that I just got in my email... more to come - still waiting though... they got in 40 boxes worth of stuff 2 days ago... *squeals*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 - 310.00



	

		
			
		

		
	
 - 340...380...380



	

		
			
		

		
	
 - 360...325...405



	

		
			
		

		
	
 - no price attached

if you need larger pics please PM me for me to forward the email to you ... thanks.


----------



## angl2b

okay -this might not be the best place to ask or right thread - but do you ladies think gray & white romantique, beige or brown is the best one to get?  I want to buy the flap trotter w/no locket just the bow and a small wallet to match it... I am really torn I don't know which to buy...


----------



## mewlicious

angl2b said:


> hi ladies -
> I haven't posted the newest items at the Orlando Outlet cause I haven't received their pics...except for these that I just got in my email... more to come - still waiting though... they got in 40 boxes worth of stuff 2 days ago... *squeals*
> View attachment 346273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 310.00
> 
> View attachment 346274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 340...380...380
> 
> View attachment 346275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - 360...325...405
> 
> View attachment 346276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - no price attached
> 
> if you need larger pics please PM me for me to forward the email to you ... thanks.



Wow this is great news!! Seems I need to make a call and buy a pair or two


----------



## angl2b

Please ask for Peter - they are open until 11 pm.  Let him know it was the pics that he sent me (Stephanie)...I call there enough in the last few days...
aslo the romantique wallets at 195$ was mispriced - after tomorrow it will be whatever the original price and 30% off not 50%.  They made a mistake.


----------



## JuicyME

^ Do they make you fill out a form to buy?? I just thought you could give them your CC number & that's it.


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> the bag gets the "dry" look easily and the scales start standing up..waste of money for me i dont like spending more time caring for my bags that i do for me


How gorgeous is that bag, I would have that just to look at 

I wonder if there is some sort of treatment that could be done to the scales during manufacturing to stop that. Would be interesting to know


----------



## Schmodi

These are classic and very comfortable once broken in.  I have them in brown and black...kicking myself for not buying the metallic gold ones (but I tend to stay around from trendy things for high prices)  

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-BROWN-LEAT...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## angl2b

you need to send a copy of your cc and a form of id either via fax or email (scan it and attach the file)


----------



## Sunnydqt

angl2b said:


> Please ask for Peter - they are open until 11 pm. Let him know it was the pics that he sent me (Stephanie)...I call there enough in the last few days...
> aslo the romantique wallets at 195$ was mispriced - after tomorrow it will be whatever the original price and 30% off not 50%. They made a mistake.


 
angl2b, 
Do you know how much the smaller romantique trotter wallets are? I was looking at either the beige or the pink one. I e-mailed Orlando outlet several days ago but they haven't responded me yet.

Thanks,
Sunny


----------



## Swapmary

hey girls..this is so helpful..i am happy someone thought of this. Does anyone remember where they saw a dior *leather* saddle bag in an outlet store lately? please please let me know..thanks


----------



## bcbgurl19

Has anyone seen the Extreme sandal in the outlet? (I bought it last year @ Eluxury my order was cancelled and I haven't been able to locate them since.) 
I need them!


----------



## angl2b

Sunnydqt said:


> angl2b,
> Do you know how much the smaller romantique trotter wallets are? I was looking at either the beige or the pink one. I e-mailed Orlando outlet several days ago but they haven't responded me yet.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunny


 
For wallets please call and ask for Lubos - he is more  responsive I find than Peter, but could just be because 
The small ones with that hold cards are like 239$
they have a wristlet one that is (pink heart with zipper): $175
the one that is a little smaller than the french wallet (only by a little) is - this is the one with the flap holding the keys and the other side holds coins: $175


----------



## angl2b

Also because Dior outlet works on client base also they don't steal each other's  clients - so I when I post items up I will post which  SA is the sender so if you call for that particular item they emailed me - that SA will get the sale.  This is very important because they are the sender of the email so they will also know which picture they sent and such.  I hope that this helps for you ladies that call the Orlando store to purchase an item or when you email to inquire about something I posted up (please include that SA name in the subject line).  This ensures that not only the SA will get the sale but that person will bethe only contact responding back to you.  Sorry if I am posting up some redundant information.  Thanks!!


----------



## nataliam1976

bcbgurl19 said:


> Has anyone seen the Extreme sandal in the outlet? (I bought it last year @ Eluxury my order was cancelled and I haven't been able to locate them since.)
> I need them!




I saw them on the pics from the outlet in this thread a good few months ago - both black leather and python...contact all the outlets asap maybe not all are sold out


----------



## angl2b

Courtesy of Lubos from Dior Outlet in Orlando - 407- 239-0090
These are the shoes that they just got in - no prices - and no further discounts than it is...
enjoy!!!


----------



## angl2b




----------



## angl2b




----------



## angl2b




----------



## LaMissy

Am i correct that Orlando dont ship international,

Only cabazon do international,


----------



## LaMissy

thanks for the photos Angl2b

OOh spot the brown romantique heels


----------



## rmelody

hey girls,

lorena from Cabazon just sent this to me this morning.. no prices attached though, but enjoy !


----------



## angl2b

hi all Peter sent me the pics below of the handbags they have in stock at the moment...



	

		
			
		

		
	
  $1125...$610



	

		
			
		

		
	
   $265..$1035



	

		
			
		

		
	
  $465..$700



	

		
			
		

		
	
  $480...$540


----------



## ReRe

I know that the Boston bags in the classic dior prints were in the outlets awhile back, if anyone hears about a black or blue, please let me know.  Last time I emailed Sean at Cabazon they didn't have them.


----------



## LaMissy

About $1000 each .... 

the plain woven soft red one is £1000 on Dior.com

the gorgeous black lady dior one is £995.


----------



## LaMissy

Gipsy clutch for $658.49 on Diabro


----------



## LaMissy

For girls in the UK

Daneilfootwear got some sales on Dior shoes I just got a pair 

but I am still tempted to get some more 







 £345 down to £145 shame they dont have my size.






 £255 down to £179






£255 down to £149






 £230 down to £169






£350 down to £99

a few more so check it out, if you live near leeds then visit the store I think the sale is much better in store then on-line as  my pair of shoes were marked down to £119 on the sticker but on the website its £129 + posting.


----------



## RoseMary

Christian Dior 50 CT Diamond Saddle Bag Handbag ($900 BIN).


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> Gipsy clutch for $658.49 on Diabro



now if that was a plisse clutch...


----------



## Schmodi

nataliam1976 said:


> now if that was a plisse clutch...



http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_880/products_id/11682


----------



## LaMissy

Schmodi said:


> http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_880/products_id/11682


 
lol the price difference


----------



## nataliam1976

Schmodi said:


> http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_880/products_id/11682




correction

now if it was the plisse clutch for that price...


----------



## LaMissy

i understood you Nat


----------



## winona77

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=250211654529&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=015


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> i understood you Nat




*HUG*


----------



## SoxFan777

Those wedge heels are awesome, LAMissy... I'm wishing that I lived in the UK, but I'm also consoling myself with th fact that they probably don't have my size (38.5) either... great pics, though.


----------



## LaMissy

your welcome saoxfan but I bet you live in states where the outlet have much better range and prices then over here


----------



## SoxFan777

That's true... the grass is always greener on the other side!


----------



## southamptonkity

Did anyone get the prices for the suede gaucho?  ... i'm so totally in love .  

sorry if i missed the post I've been MIA for awhile... d-i-v-o-r-c-e.....




angl2b said:


> Hi ladies - I got some pics from the Orlando store today - unforunately no prices attached to them.. but I will post them as soon as I can get some prices. Enjoy!
> View attachment 342135


----------



## SoxFan777

Yes, I admit that we do have great sales at the outlets... I'm heading there to the NY Woodbury Commons outlets at the end of February and I'm VERY excited... I will report back!


----------



## SoxFan777

So sorry to hear that, southhampton... I hope that things start to look up soon AND that you use it as an excuse to engage in retail therapy... always works for me!


----------



## angl2b

southamptonkity said:


> Did anyone get the prices for the suede gaucho? ... i'm so totally in love .
> 
> sorry if i missed the post I've been MIA for awhile... d-i-v-o-r-c-e.....


 
I called in just for you and asked the price - the price of the regular suede guacho is $895 (brown/blue/burgundy) 
Double guacho is $1500 (white leather and siver details)
and the travelers is $895 and $955 (two handles and has a zipper) 

Hope this makes your day - if you decide to buy it call Lubos over in Orlando at 407.239.0090.  He is there today and he was the one that gave me the prices.  Thanks!


----------



## fashion_guru86

Black Logo Charms $.99 No Reserve



http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fashion_guru86

Pink Lady Dior FREE SHIPPING $415 BIN $750 I have this same bag and I love it.



http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dollie

WOW! This bag is a BEAUTYY!



fashion_guru86 said:


> Pink Lady Dior FREE SHIPPING $415 BIN $750 I have this same bag and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-Cannage-handbag_W0QQitemZ130196415890QQihZ003QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mona_danya

Red Suede Gaucho at www.Sabinesboutique.com:
http://www.sabinesboutique.com/cdSUF44923rd.html


----------



## fashion_guru86

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Chris...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

from a lovely Pfer 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ayphotohosting


----------



## DizzyLizzy

are the dior bags in the US outlet cheaper than the outlets in UK?????


----------



## fashion_guru86

I got an e-mail from the Cabazon Outlet:

We are going to have President's sale starts this Friday 15th thru
 Monday
18th.

40% off  select handbags, shoes, wallets
50% off  select ladies ready to wear

I attach the pictures of handbags that are going to be 40% off this
weekend. Please take 40% off from the prices on the pictures.

Please let me know if you have any questions,

Thank you,
NAO

(See attached file: Boston $345.JPG)
(See attached file: Dbl  Zipp Rasta $365.JPG)
(See attached file: Rasta bowling bag $395.JPG)
(See attached file: $195.JPG)
(See attached file: Saddle Rasta $300.JPG)


----------



## fashion_guru86

(See attached file: Reporter $290.JPG)
(See attached file: Matte brown leather hobo $640.JPG)
(See attached file: Rebel blkdoublehandle $680.JPG)
(See attached file: Rebel browndoublehandle $680.JPG)
(See attached file: Rebel camel doublehandle $680.JPG)


----------



## fashion_guru86

(See attached file: Rebel shoulder camel $640.JPG)
(See attached file: Rebel shoulder green $640.JPG)
(See attached file: JAN $md hobo Prune$955.JPG)
(See attached file: JAN clutch $955.JPG)
(See attached file: JAN gd tote blk $1255.JPG)


----------



## fashion_guru86

(See attached file: JAN limited med hobo croc $2515.JPG)
(See attached file: JAN med hobo crak $1055.JPG)
(See attached file: JAN med hobo rouge$955.JPG)
(See attached file: JAN med tote calf Brgndy$1075.JPG)
(See attached file: JAN sm hob blk$870.JPG)


----------



## fashion_guru86

(See attached file: JAN wrist handle blk $1450.JPG)
(See attached file: JAN wrist handle ivory $1450.JPG)
(See attached file: JANlarge$1195.JPG)
(See attached file: JANmdTotePrune$1075.JPG)
(See attached file: JANxlTOTE$1255.JPG)


----------



## fashion_guru86

(See attached file: smallhobo$870IMG_1372_1_1.JPG)
(See attached file: Sml shoulder $180.JPG)
(See attached file: Flight chocolate brown $720.JPG)
(See attached file: Med. Jean Detective $400.JPG)
(See attached file: denim saddle $495.JPG)


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

Does anyone know what the return policy is at the Dior outlet?


----------



## Schmodi

fashion_guru86 said:


> I got an e-mail from the Cabazon Outlet:
> 
> We are going to have President's sale starts this Friday 15th thru
> Monday
> 18th.
> 
> 40% off  select handbags, shoes, wallets
> 50% off  select ladies ready to wear
> 
> I attach the pictures of handbags that are going to be 40% off this
> weekend. Please take 40% off from the prices on the pictures.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions,
> 
> Thank you,
> NAO



Perfect I'm going on Sunday!


----------



## Virginia

^I believe it's no refunds.. all sales final


----------



## GyrlLayney

GUCCI_COOCHIE said:


> Does anyone know what the return policy is at the Dior outlet?


 
Yes, it IS final sale from the Dior Company Store.


----------



## GUCCI_COOCHIE

I'm kinda loving the Rasta Boston, but I don't know how often I will use it. hmmm. Do you think it's out of style?


----------



## Schmodi

GUCCI_COOCHIE said:


> I'm kinda loving the Rasta Boston, but I don't know how often I will use it. hmmm. Do you think it's out of style?




The rasta bag I didn't care for when it first came out but more and more it grows on me.  I think it's cute for spring and summer.  I love the Rasta saddle personally.

I just called the outlet, they have the chainmail clutch (which I loved and returned last year because it was 1600 for a clutch) with the sale 600.  I had them put it aside...I'm bouncing off the walls right now.


----------



## nataliam1976

GUCCI_COOCHIE said:


> I'm kinda loving the Rasta Boston, but I don't know how often I will use it. hmmm. Do you think it's out of style?



i never cared for this line either , and then i bought Rasta pumps which i fell in love with and i just had to have the saddle to go with just two months ago  if you love it, got for it 

I wish i bought the bowling bag too...


----------



## princessjacqui

40% off!! arrgghh, i bought both the rasta bowling bag and the saddle at the listed prices last summer. oh well. they're both very cute.....this is a great sale


----------



## jeslyn

fashionguru, thanks again for the pics!!

I have been pacing in the living room for the past 40 min, trying to decide if I should get the rebelle in brown. It is too good of a price!!! But I am holding out for the jazzclub. Tough choice


----------



## nataliam1976

jeslyn said:


> fashionguru, thanks again for the pics!!
> 
> I have been pacing in the living room for the past 40 min, trying to decide if I should get the rebelle in brown. It is too good of a price!!! But I am holding out for the jazzclub. Tough choice




easy choice girl! jazzclub all the way !


----------



## bbece

Hi all,

Newcomer here so sorry if this is an inappropriate question. Does anyone know if the Orlando outlet gets the Lady Dior bags in often and if so roughly how much do they charge? If you have bought one there could you please tell me what color and were you pleased? I have wanted one for many, many years and can not afford retail yet and I am still scared about Ebay (being stuck with a fake and no recourse, etc). Thank you. Also, did I understand correctly that Orlando does not partipate in the President's Day sale that ends tomorrow? Thank you Thank you. Very glad I just found this place for fellow bagaholics. Take care all


----------



## fashion_guru86

nataliam1976 said:


> easy choice girl! jazzclub all the way !


 

I totally agree with Nat, the rebel is beautiful bag BUT the jazzclub is classy, sophisticated, and so chic.


----------



## cutiesmile

Hi guys. I called and asked to email me some of the dior romantique (Cabazon outlet). I thought they were also 30-40% off but he said they are not. But anyway, I just thought to post the pictures here and their prices. I asked him again what are the one's on sale but he didn't reply yet..
From the pics background, it looks like they have tons of other romantique in other colors.

(See attached file: $555.JPG)
(See attached file: $595.JPG)
(See attached file: TRM med flap grey$555.JPG)
(See attached file: TRM round flap beige $505.JPG)
(See attached file: TRMHroundzip$345.JPG)


----------



## Schmodi

I went to the Cabazon outlet today.  Lots of stuff...waaaaaay more than what they take pictures of.

TONS of Romantic Trotter in all colors
Jeanne bags including a few chain metal clutches with leather trim
Several Zip gaucho totes, suede gauchos, and a few leather

TONS of shoes were marked down 40% including the Extreme Collection.  Other shoes not marked down were the cannage, gauchos, d'orsay collections.  Boots, pumps, flats...they had it all.

Lots of Dior jewelry, wallets, etc marked way down.  Some wallets were far under 200 bucks.

I'm trying to remember what else.

I scored the Jeanne chain metal clutch (gold with beige suede trim) for 559 including tax.  Much better than the original 1500 I paid and returned.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Well, us Europeans here are only a *little* envious of you guys over there - with outlets and all ... Sigh!

But it is great to see pics and prices, and hear about your latest findings in these outlets that I - thank God - cannot imagine myself being near (that last one was esp. from the hubby!)


----------



## Schmodi

Black_Swarmer said:


> Well, us Europeans here are only a *little* envious of you guys over there - with outlets and all ... Sigh!
> 
> But it is great to see pics and prices, and hear about your latest findings in these outlets that I - thank God - cannot imagine myself being near (that last one was esp. from the hubby!)



Well I'll take your euro to the dollar conversion over outlets right now   I was so sad while in Europe in December because even wit the VAT back it was still more than buying it here.  I'm sure Europe in May won't be much better...

Many people from Europe and Asia are flying over here just to shop, lol


----------



## fashion_guru86

Schmodi said:


> I went to the Cabazon outlet today. Lots of stuff...waaaaaay more than what they take pictures of.
> 
> TONS of Romantic Trotter in all colors
> Jeanne bags including a few chain metal clutches with leather trim
> Several Zip gaucho totes, suede gauchos, and a few leather
> 
> TONS of shoes were marked down 40% including the Extreme Collection. Other shoes not marked down were the cannage, gauchos, d'orsay collections. Boots, pumps, flats...they had it all.
> 
> Lots of Dior jewelry, wallets, etc marked way down. Some wallets were far under 200 bucks.
> 
> I'm trying to remember what else.
> 
> I scored the Jeanne chain metal clutch (gold with beige suede trim) for 559 including tax. Much better than the original 1500 I paid and returned.


 
I wish I was close enough to an outlet. Congrats on the clutch post pics!


----------



## Schmodi

fashion_guru86 said:


> I wish I was close enough to an outlet. Congrats on the clutch post pics!



They do charge send


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Schmodi said:


> Well I'll take your euro to the dollar conversion over outlets right now  I was so sad while in Europe in December because even wit the VAT back it was still more than buying it here. I'm sure Europe in May won't be much better...
> 
> Many people from Europe and Asia are flying over here just to shop, lol


 
He he - I'm in Denmark, we don't do euro either ... strange little country I know (but kinda proud of it as well ) - we have no (as in zero, zip, nada *make more yourself*) Dior store either - and it is said that Copenhagen is the Paris of Scandinavia!? Well that statement alone should make it illegal NOT to have a Dior store here  We do have a Vuitton store though, never been there not particularly into Vuitton ...

I guess I'll have to go to US to shop - might be while though


----------



## Samia

Lucky! we never get deals like these in the Middle East


----------



## fashion_guru86

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-D-ior...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TxGlam

Good deal on Boston Girly, black saddle and another tote from this seller. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## purlin77

fashion_guru86 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-D-ior...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

woww... i  this cutie .... anyone know? is this leather bag (original) cost  more than the satin version?


----------



## Alize

This is a beauty at Overstock.  If you join the O club you can save 5% more http://overstock.com/Clothing/Christian-Dior-My-Dior-Brown-Leather-Logo-Satchel/2968395/product.html


----------



## Alize

Here is all they have at Overstock now  http://overstock.com/Clothing/Christian-Dior/12552/subcat.html


----------



## Schmodi

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I just bought this in Gold mesh with beige suede from the outlet.  It was 890 with 40%.  The one with python trim was also an additional 40% off.


----------



## sugarcanejane

Do you girls think I would have any luck finding a Romantic Flowers Dr. Bag if I called around to the outlets?  It's been a really long time, but I still sigh every time I see a pic of one.  tia


----------



## SoxFan777

Sugarcane: Post a picture of the bag that you want and I'll tell you if I saw it at Woodbury Commons.  I went there to the outlet TODAY.  

It was wonderful.  I signed up so that they'll notify me when the bag I want comes in, which is awesome.  I must say that ERIC was so very nice, so if you do want to call ask for him and he will be very friendly.  

I don't have much to add to what they have (pp covered it with the pictures), but they do have a LOT of the stuff with the little hearts on it (romantique?) and at pretty good prices.  They also had black "hobo" style logo bags that were AWESOME and only about $400.  Not too bad at all!  I went to gucci, too, I was very dissappointed with both the selection and the service there.  They were snobby to me last time, too, and I thought it might be a fluke but no... standoffish again.  The dior people were so nice!  (And the people in the Prada store, too, since I'm on the subject!).  

Anyway, good trip.  Worth the trek to NY if you're in the market for a bag, and they still have several at 45% off at Dior even after the president's day sale has ended.

Happy shopping, everyone (long post, I just realized it!)


----------



## Schmodi

SoxFan777 said:


> Not too bad at all!  I went to gucci, too, I was very dissappointed with both the selection and the service there.  They were snobby to me last time, too, and I thought it might be a fluke but no... standoffish again.  The dior people were so nice!



Funny I've always had horrible service at Gucci and Vuitton stores.  Not sure if they work on commission or not, but geez.

Every Dior store the service have always been great!


----------



## fashion_guru86

Schmodi said:


> Funny I've always had horrible service at Gucci and Vuitton stores. Not sure if they work on commission or not, but geez.
> 
> Every Dior store the service have always been great!


 
Same here. I recently went shopping on Rodeo Drive and the SA at the Dior store were great! So helpful. But at the LV store I had to wait for 15 min until someone helped me, it wasn't even busy.


----------



## fashion_guru86

^You bought this gorgeous clutch?! Congrats! Please post pics.


----------



## sugarcanejane

Hi girls,

This is the bag I would love to own:


----------



## purlin77

sugarcanejane said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> This is the bag I would love to own:


 
i love this bag also ....


----------



## purse_lover1988

CAN ANYONE GET ME PICTURE OF THE JEWELRY? Especially the ring & necklace? I emailed & call but I guess they're too busy.


----------



## brandyot

SoxFan777 said:


> Sugarcane: Post a picture of the bag that you want and I'll tell you if I saw it at Woodbury Commons. I went there to the outlet TODAY.
> 
> It was wonderful. I signed up so that they'll notify me when the bag I want comes in, which is awesome. I must say that ERIC was so very nice, so if you do want to call ask for him and he will be very friendly.
> 
> I don't have much to add to what they have (pp covered it with the pictures), but they do have a LOT of the stuff with the little hearts on it (romantique?) and at pretty good prices. They also had black "hobo" style logo bags that were AWESOME and only about $400. Not too bad at all! I went to gucci, too, I was very dissappointed with both the selection and the service there. They were snobby to me last time, too, and I thought it might be a fluke but no... standoffish again. The dior people were so nice! (And the people in the Prada store, too, since I'm on the subject!).
> 
> Anyway, good trip. Worth the trek to NY if you're in the market for a bag, and they still have several at 45% off at Dior even after the president's day sale has ended.
> 
> Happy shopping, everyone (long post, I just realized it!)


I wish I lived near an outlet!!!  Did you see any saddle bags or dior charms bag?  I have been looking for those two.  Thanks


----------



## noyb

hey i love the dior romantique round zip posted earlier and is interested to get it... so do I just email the store that ships internationally since i live outside the states?

also is only grey and beige available? sorry but for my noob qns coz im a dior virgin =)

thanks alot girls for ur help!

credits to cindy pham for the pic!


----------



## Schmodi

brandyot said:


> I wish I lived near an outlet!!!  Did you see any saddle bags or dior charms bag?  I have been looking for those two.  Thanks



The Cabazon outlet had a saddle bag (tan) with beige fur (sheep wool?).  Other than that not many saddles go the outlet unless they're off colors etc.  I was told Dior is limiting their saddle production (so hold onto them as they'll be collectibles eventually).


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> He he - I'm in Denmark, we don't do euro either ... strange little country I know (but kinda proud of it as well ) - we have no (as in zero, zip, nada *make more yourself*) Dior store either - and it is said that Copenhagen is the Paris of Scandinavia!? Well that statement alone should make it illegal NOT to have a Dior store here  We do have a Vuitton store though, never been there not particularly into Vuitton ...
> 
> I guess I'll have to go to US to shop - might be while though



hey Birger Christensen carries Dior now...im planning on having a little sneaky trip there soon!


----------



## brandyot

Schmodi said:


> The Cabazon outlet had a saddle bag (tan) with beige fur (sheep wool?). Other than that not many saddles go the outlet unless they're off colors etc. I was told Dior is limiting their saddle production (so hold onto them as they'll be collectibles eventually).


Thanks.  I definately need to get one before they stop making them.


----------



## swanlake88

Do any of the Dior outlets carry the romantique half wallet in beige? (not the brown&pink one)


----------



## SoxFan777

The only saddles that they had at the outlet were the fur (woolish? whatever it's called) and a purple leather one, I think.  They will probably get more rasta's in, though.  Wish I bought the punk hardcore when I saw it on sale...

Sugarcane, I'm sorry, I don't remember seeing that bag... Good luck for finding it!


----------



## Schmodi

fashion_guru86 said:


> ^You bought this gorgeous clutch?! Congrats! Please post pics.



Here is the pic of the clutch and shoes!  Love them both!

Full size and better pics here: http://www.box.net/shared/yl4amyi8sg


----------



## nataliam1976

Schmodi said:


> Here is the pic of the clutch and shoes!  Love them both!
> 
> Full size and better pics here: http://www.box.net/shared/yl4amyi8sg




green with envy right now, so i am girl! congrats!


----------



## Schmodi

nataliam1976 said:


> green with envy right now, so i am girl! congrats!



Thanks, that is the clutch I returned last year after my boyfriend gave me a hard time about it (of course he doesn't think it looks good), but glad I did because I saved 1100 buying from the outlet!


----------



## nataliam1976

Schmodi said:


> Thanks, that is the clutch I returned last year after my boyfriend gave me a hard time about it (of course he doesn't think it looks good), but glad I did because I saved 1100 buying from the outlet!



so how much did u pay if you dont mind me asking?  gosh i need to get on with the jeanne pumps business...


----------



## Schmodi

nataliam1976 said:


> so how much did u pay if you dont mind me asking?  gosh i need to get on with the jeanne pumps business...



Last May in Vegas I paid close to 1600 (including all taxes)  at the outlet including tax was $559.   

They have the Jeanne pumps (d'orsay) at the outlets and a few places online on sale.  I love them too, but couldn't justify buying them yet.  I need flats for my spring Europe trip since I can't wear my uggs like I do in the winter.


----------



## nataliam1976

Schmodi said:


> Last May in Vegas I paid close to 1600 (including all taxes)  at the outlet including tax was $559.
> 
> They have the Jeanne pumps (d'orsay) at the outlets and a few places online on sale.  I love them too, but couldn't justify buying them yet.  I need flats for my spring Europe trip since I can't wear my uggs like I do in the winter.




thanks hun! i live in heels and i find Dior heels very comfy so I need to do my research  do you by any chance remember where you saw them online? thanks girl!


----------



## Schmodi

nataliam1976 said:


> thanks hun! i live in heels and i find Dior heels very comfy so I need to do my research  do you by any chance remember where you saw them online? thanks girl!



I think Bluefly.  It was one of those sites that get items once they go onsale...


----------



## nataliam1976

Schmodi said:


> I think Bluefly.  It was one of those sites that get items once they go onsale...




thanks babe, unfortunately they only have peep toes, i am looking for those ...


----------



## Schmodi

nataliam1976 said:


> thanks babe, unfortunately they only have peep toes, i am looking for those ...



Those are in the outlets.  You might want to call around and see if anyone has your size.  I was at Cabazon 2 weeks ago and they were there.  Can't remember the price...might have been 310 or 260USD.

Someone mentioned one of the outlets does ship international, but if you found them at one that doesn't and want them you could ship to a friend in the US and then have them shipped to you.


----------



## nataliam1976

Schmodi said:


> Those are in the outlets.  You might want to call around and see if anyone has your size.  I was at Cabazon 2 weeks ago and they were there.  Can't remember the price...might have been 310 or 260USD.
> 
> Someone mentioned one of the outlets does ship international, but if you found them at one that doesn't and want them you could ship to a friend in the US and then have them shipped to you.



great news thanks babe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brandyot

FYI.  I called the outlets and most had the saddle in yellow, green and lavender (from $275 in Fl, to 575 in others).  New york and CA have the flight daddle for $519 (this is the bag with the sheep wool trim).  CA also has the double saddle in black or brown $625.


----------



## chocobunni

swanlake88 said:


> Do any of the Dior outlets carry the romantique half wallet in beige? (not the brown&pink one)



I'm looking for the same thing.
The regular boutiques no longer have any left. 
Anyone seen it recently?


----------



## nyc_besos

oh i love this thread what a great idea if anyone comes across the any dior girlie items at the outlet please pm me


----------



## nik145

chocobunni said:


> I'm looking for the same thing.
> The regular boutiques no longer have any left.
> Anyone seen it recently?


 

Last time I've checked (2 weeks ago), the Orlando stores have some in-stock and they cost around $275.  No guarantee that they are still there.:okay:


----------



## latinrose222

Do the outlets typically have big sales on holiday weekends??  I'm going to Vegas and want to rent a car and drive to the Cabazon outlet for a night.  It would be great to plan it around a sale.  I imagine I have to get there right when it opens on the first day of the sale to have a wide selection.


----------



## maryg1

saddle bag
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Schmodi

latinrose222 said:


> Do the outlets typically have big sales on holiday weekends??  I'm going to Vegas and want to rent a car and drive to the Cabazon outlet for a night.  It would be great to plan it around a sale.  I imagine I have to get there right when it opens on the first day of the sale to have a wide selection.



The Cabazon outlet just had a sale over President's Day weekend. 

Vegas to Cabazon?  You do realize that's like a 5 hour drive without traffic and driving fast?


----------



## latinrose222

My friend and I used to drive from Scottsdale to Vegas all the time, so I figure it can't be much longer than that drive.  I'd stay in a hotel the night before and drive back the next day.  No biggie!!

I would totally go to Woodbury, but I don't have any friends here to go with.  None of them are interested in that sort of thing.  I need to meet some tPF'ers in Toronto!!


----------



## bgyoshi

Has anyone seen the Cannage Nylon Tote in purple at the outlets? TIA


----------



## Sabooha

Hiiii Does anyone know where I can find the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</IMG>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</IMG>DiorCannage Vinyl Medium Polochon bag in black.

I checked neimans and eluxury but no luck.

Thanks and Regards...


----------



## bagchic1

I love My Dior bag in blue. Does anybody still see it in one of the outlet store? I borrowed a picture that was posted by one of the tPfer.  TIA


----------



## Black_Swarmer

nataliam1976 said:


> hey Birger Christensen carries Dior now...im planning on having a little sneaky trip there soon!


 
 Take me with you!

Thanks Nat - that was one 'dangerous' piece of info


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Take me with you!
> 
> Thanks Nat - that was one 'dangerous' piece of info




Any time! feel free to poke me if you need a shopping buddy !


----------



## sunnibunni

sorry. posted in the wrong thread.


----------



## KPCoppola

Can anyone PM the emails for the SA's at the Woodbury or Orlando outlets? I just hate calling and bugging them all the time- email is my communication of choice (i know I sound so impersonal)  

Kristin


----------



## tezzzzy

Yes could i have the email to the woodury one also thank you.


----------



## Alize

Thanks I got a Jan in Crackle from the woodbury outlet over the phone and an additional 40% off


----------



## LaMissy

Email is within the first few pages on this post I think!!!


----------



## AnneT

http://womens-accessories.smartbargains.com/go.sb?pagename=prod&fd=true&fcloc=search&sp=All%2BProducts%252f%252f%252f%252fWomen's%2BAccessories%2BBargains%257c%257c%257c%257c%257c%252f%252f%252f%252fHandbags%252f%252f%252f%252fAttribSelect%253dBrand%253d'Christian%2BDior'%252f%252f%252f%252f&dk=Handbags&deptid=11&catid=316&prodid=1111475004&t=Cat-Refine.dept-11.cat-316.prod.2

There is one beautiful Lady Dior tote on SmartBargains.com for $999.99   Some Rasta stuff too but I believe the Lady Dior is much less common to see discounted like this.


----------



## ricepot

Holt Renfrew Bloor has some Dior's on sale 50% off..  I'm not familiar with Dior, but there were quit a few of the romantique line on sale and some of the classics were on sale and they had one black gaucho on sale as well.  I picked up one of the classics (at least that's what the SA told me it was) for 50% off for PSN tonight~!!!


----------



## tezzzzy

Hey I was thinking of calling and getting of those romantique bags but i had a question do you think they will be marked down any further? hope i'm not sounding too cheap.


----------



## Schmodi

I have this clutch and it's beautiful!  You can wear it black tie style or with jeans and a plain colored tank.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-LIMITED-ED...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Fendilover2822

Hi!  I usually post in the Fendi thread but I wanted to tell you all that the Dior outlet @ Woodbury is having some great sales.  They have a lot of ready to wear at 75% off the outlet price.  Also, 75% off select shoes and 50% off jewelry.  Also hats and scarves were on sale.  I have some pics of the shoes, and I figured I would post the pictures for you guys.  I bought the brown pumps with the cool heels.  They were $92.  Amazing!!!!  And if you call there, try to deal with Eric, he's great!
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i290/kittycat2822/IMG_0029.jpg http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i290/kittycat2822/IMG_0032.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i290/kittycat2822/IMG_0031.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i290/kittycat2822/IMG_0030.jpg


----------



## LemonDrop

Besides Woodbury Common where are other Dior outlets?  Are there any in Texas?


----------



## noyb

can some kind soul pm me the email contacts of the cabazon outlet? i went back through the thread but couldnt find it. thanks!


----------



## nataliam1976

LemonDrop said:


> Besides Woodbury Common where are other Dior outlets?  Are there any in Texas?




check the first page of this thread


----------



## mrodriquez2006

i'm going to the woodbury outlet today...hope I find some good stuff!!!


----------



## JadeVetti

Hi Nataliam1976, hello ladies!

I purchased my Dior Rasta Saddle bag on Friday from the Woodbury Common Outlet boutique, for about $180.00 (from reg. price $348?).  While I was there, I picked up a pair of black movie star frame-like shades, for $150.00 (reg. price $300?). Sorry, I don't know its name.

Thanks to the member who recommended we deal with Laura or David, Laura was very helpful, and so was Ashley.  The guys there are exceptional.


----------



## LaMissy

wow $180 thats an amazing price - congrats the rasta is


----------



## nataliam1976

JadeVetti said:


> Hi Nataliam1976, hello ladies!
> 
> I purchased my Dior Rasta Saddle bag on Friday from the Woodbury Common Outlet boutique, for about $180.00 (from reg. price $348?).  While I was there, I picked up a pair of black movie star frame-like shades, for $150.00 (reg. price $300?). Sorry, I don't know its name.
> 
> Thanks to the member who recommended we deal with Laura or David, Laura was very helpful, and so was Ashley.  The guys there are exceptional.




congratulations its an amazing deal! !!!!


----------



## KPCoppola

Anyone have the email for the woodbury outlet? I found the one for Orlando (they were very helpful but the one bag I wanted was around $300 and my husband said no).  I am hoping that Woodbury may have some better deals! (like a $180 saddle bag =)

TIA


----------



## JadeVetti

Thank you ladies!  I strongly recommend calling them to ask if they have any other spectacular deals that really interest you.

I'm so happy I waited, I was ready to pay twice the amount on Ebay ....patience sure is a virtue!


----------



## Schmodi

mrodriquez2006 said:


> i'm going to the woodbury outlet today...hope I find some good stuff!!!



let us know if there is anything good


----------



## foxy_chao

I went to Cabazon on Sunday.  They still have the sale going on.  They had a lot of stuff.  The Romantique trotter line was pretty complete and they have the wallets too.  This line had an extra 25% off.

Their shoe inventory was good too but they didn't offer extra sale on them.

They do have a good amount of Dior Hommes items from suits to shoes.  My hubby got a suit there this time. (extra 40% off)

The Dior baby items are mostly for girls.  So if you'd like to get some girl outfits, check out their extra 50% off.

If you are interested, contact Sean @ Cabazon and double check with him if the sales is still on.  Tell him FoxyChao referred ya.  He is really a very nice sales person.


----------



## tezzzzy

Hey FoxyChao was there alot of romantique bags left? Let me know if you can I wonder if they are going to put them any extra off?


----------



## ijmoran

I have this in red and I love it so I found this and thought I'd post. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/LARGE-DIOR-DETE...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## foxy_chao

tezzzzy said:


> Hey FoxyChao was there alot of romantique bags left? Let me know if you can I wonder if they are going to put them any extra off?


There was a huge selection of them.  The sale is still on this weekend I believe.  Call Sean @ (951) 922-3606.  They are still 25% off.


Here is the sale message:

All Jeanne, Flight Fleece, Detective travel bags are an additional 40% off.

Trotter and Trotter Romantique is an additional 25% off.


----------



## tezzzzy

Thanks for the info! i might wait and see if they go 40% i wonder if that will happen.:shame:


----------



## Schmodi

tezzzzy said:


> Hey FoxyChao was there alot of romantique bags left? Let me know if you can I wonder if they are going to put them any extra off?



I was there late Feb and there was a huge wall of them.


----------



## nyc_besos

has anyone seen any dior girly items? please pm me !


----------



## nataliam1976

nyc_besos said:


> has anyone seen any dior girly items? please pm me !



that line is too old to be in the outlets even...


----------



## nyc_besos

awwww okie i will have to stick to ebay (Very scary for me)lol


----------



## nataliam1976

nyc_besos said:


> awwww okie i will have to stick to ebay (Very scary for me)lol



make sure you not only authenticate the bag but check seller`s feedback thouroughly...use toolhaus.org to check for negatives and neutrals, also have a look at the recent transactions if a high end item repeats its usually a fake


----------



## lovingmybags

foxy_chao said:


> There was a huge selection of them.  The sale is still on this weekend I believe.  Call Sean @ (951) 922-3606.  They are still 25% off.
> 
> 
> Here is the sale message:
> 
> All Jeanne, Flight Fleece, Detective travel bags are an additional 40% off.
> Trotter and Trotter Romantique is an additional 25% off.



Wow!  How much were the detectives on sale originally?  How much will that make it...?


----------



## Dimple

For those ladies outside the States, unfortunatly Dior doesnt offer international orders anymore. I wanted to see what Rmantique items were in stock 

This is an email I received:
"I am sorry to inform you that as of now corporate does not allow us to
ship outside the US, due to the fact that we cannot cross reference
overseas accounts."


----------



## zuzu maxx

Neiman Marcus Pump on sale for $695.00!


----------



## ndziob

anyone have any pictures of the bags on sale?


----------



## lubz

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190209824028


----------



## ijmoran

I wish these shoes were my size. They look so cute  

http://cgi.ebay.com/570-DIOR-Square...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## angl2b

I have some - please PM me with your email so I can just frward it to you.  Sorry been really busy at work lately so I am unable to just post it up.  I will do it as soon as I get a chance to for any other ladies interested.


----------



## fashion_guru86

At the Cabazon Outlet these bags are an additional 40% off.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Here are some more.


----------



## ultimatechic

One of the very rare limited edition around the world saddles:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/D-Auth-CHRIS...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## lubz

WOW ! Love those shoes ijmoran !! I wouldve bought them for my sis since her bd is coming up but theyre half a size smaller


----------



## Sophia.

^^ Oh my gosh! Love the purple & yellow!! Absolutely adorable and perfect for spring!

Regarding the post on the previous page... does this mean they won't ship to Canada either?


----------



## xIcyBluex

fashion_guru86 said:


> At the Cabazon Outlet these bags are an additional 40% off.


Do you have the actual prices on these after the discount? I would love to grab one if its an extra 40% off!


----------



## Schmodi

xIcyBluex said:


> Do you have the actual prices on these after the discount? I would love to grab one if its an extra 40% off!



I know in FL they're 545 so I would assume in that ballpark with an additional 40% off.


----------



## fashion_guru86

The green, purple, and yellow saddle bags are $575, the messenger bags are $435, and the SE saddle is $1245.


----------



## ReRe

Ladies, not to long ago they had the small detectives (with one letter) on sale at the outlets, I don't think they are available now.  Do you remember the lowest price you've seen on these, I think they were about $745?  I know some of you watch these sales..maybe you will remember. I'm considering buying one.


----------



## SoxFan777

I'm one of the lucky ones who got the rasta saddle for $180 (plus 15 for shipping).  i got it and will post pics soon.  it's my first dior and i'm SO SO SO excited!  LOVE IT and now I'm on the hunt for the matching wallet...


----------



## Schmodi

SoxFan777 said:


> I'm one of the lucky ones who got the rasta saddle for $180 (plus 15 for shipping).  i got it and will post pics soon.  it's my first dior and i'm SO SO SO excited!  LOVE IT and now I'm on the hunt for the matching wallet...



Yes, I'm jealous you got it for that price 

I called to get one and they were all gone...oh well.


----------



## SoxFan777

Schmodi...

Have them take your name and if they get any more, they will call you.  That's how I got mine... they could "tell" via the computer system that there are more coming in.  Ask for Eric, he's very nice and he's the one who called me.  Only $15 to send it to me and NO SALES TAX.  What a bonus.


----------



## Schmodi

SoxFan777 said:


> Schmodi...
> 
> Have them take your name and if they get any more, they will call you.  That's how I got mine... they could "tell" via the computer system that there are more coming in.  Ask for Eric, he's very nice and he's the one who called me.  Only $15 to send it to me and NO SALES TAX.  What a bonus.



Thanks for the tip hun!


----------



## Schmodi

Not sure what the reserve price is though

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## samoXenina

is the sale still going on..does anyone have any other photos of items available? TIA


----------



## eyeloveu

I wish there was an outlet near me but at least they can ship.


----------



## catherela

i think these crazy sales are all yr round~
my bf got me the pink boston (w/the #1 on it) a few mths ago at woodbury commons in NY. though, it was actually shipped from the florida outlet that was in stock. i just happened to see it in woodbury, but it was gone when i went back the next wk. so the ppl were real nice and called the other outlet branches~ i'm sure they do this for you anywhere!
and the price was amazing ! my bf got mine for about 200~


----------



## rmelody

I wish some of the romantique line was an additional 40!


----------



## fashion_guru86

ReRe said:


> Ladies, not to long ago they had the small detectives (with one letter) on sale at the outlets, I don't think they are available now. Do you remember the lowest price you've seen on these, I think they were about $745? I know some of you watch these sales..maybe you will remember. I'm considering buying one.


 

Yeah, I haven't seen those since like Nov, but they were around $700. Hopefully maybe one of the outlets has one. Good luck!


----------



## fashion_guru86

We are having a weekend sale.
Sale items are: All laides boots and suede bags ( cannage and goucho
collections) additional 25%off.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thank you,
Nao
(951)922-3606
(See attached file: $895.JPG)



(See attached file: GauchoZiptote$955.JPG)



(See attached file: lrg tote $1075 each.JPG)



(See attached file: CAN lg poloch Brwn$835.JPG)



(See attached file: CAN lg poloch sue blue$835.JPG)


----------



## fashion_guru86

(See attached file: CAN lg poloch sue rouge $835.JPG)





(See attached file: CAN md poloch sue Taupe $715.JPG)
#message5372481587148614097216807201058828282781710925368 { overflow:auto; visibility:hidden }#message5372481587148614097216807201058828282781710925368 { overflow:auto; visibility:hidden }
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(See attached file: CAN md flap Taupe $835.JPG)



(See attached file: CAN md flap brgndy$835.JPG)



(See attached file: CAN med shldr sue prune $715.JPG)


----------



## fashion_guru86

(See attached file: CAN med shoulder taupe $715.JPG)




(See attached file: CAN med shldr sue Brwn $715.JPG)




(See attached file: CAN shoulder blue $715.JPG)




(See attached file: CAN md flap brown $835.JPG)




(See attached file: CAN suede long wallets $300 each.JPG)


----------



## fashion_guru86

(See attached file: CAN suede sml wallets $280 each.JPG)




(See attached file: CAN wristlet $330 each.JPG)




(See attached file: JEANNE blk wallet sml$295 long $330.JPG)


----------



## eminere

Dior in Sydney, Australia is having a special 20% off sale on all Cannage and My Dior bags only for the month of April. All other product categories, such as small leather goods and shoes, are excluded, as are the other lines. Not sure if the sale applies to the other states as well. Enjoy


----------



## Angelicious

Can't see the picture.  Please reup.  Thank YOu.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Sorry about that!
We are having a weekend sale.
Sale items are:  All laides boots and suede bags ( cannage and goucho
collections) additional 25%off.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thank you,
Nao
(951)922-3606
(See attached file: GauchoZiptote$955.JPG)
(See attached file: lrg tote $1075 each.JPG)
(See attached file: CAN lg poloch Brwn$835.JPG)
(See attached file: CAN lg poloch sue blue$835.JPG)
(See attached file: $895.JPG)


----------



## fashion_guru86

(See attached file: CAN md poloch sue Taupe $715.JPG)
(See attached file: CAN md flap Taupe $835.JPG)
(See attached file: CAN med shldr sue prune $715.JPG)
(See attached file: CAN lg poloch sue rouge $835.JPG)
(See attached file: CAN md flap brgndy$835.JPG)


----------



## fashion_guru86

(See attached file: CAN med shoulder taupe $715.JPG)
(See attached file: CAN med shldr sue Brwn $715.JPG)(See attached file: CAN shoulder blue $715.JPG)
(See attached file: CAN md flap brown $835.JPG)
(See attached file: CAN suede long wallets $300 each.JPG)


----------



## fashion_guru86

(See attached file: CAN suede sml wallets $280 each.JPG)
(See attached file: CAN wristlet $330 each.JPG)
(See attached file: JEANNE blk wallet sml$295 long $330.JPG)


----------



## nataliam1976

from a lovely PFer

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem=110239426865&_trksid=p3984.cSELL.m315.lVI


----------



## Angelicious

Thank you for reup those pic fashionguru.  I just ordered a navy cannage wristlet


----------



## fashion_guru86

Angelicious said:


> Thank you for reup those pic fashionguru. I just ordered a navy cannage wristlet


 
Nice choice:okay: Congrats! Post pics when you get it.


----------



## ultimatechic

Nice metallic gaucho:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-CHRISTIA...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mcw

fashion guru_86, by any chance, any jewellery? mainly, i am looking for rings and bracelets.


----------



## fashion_guru86

The sale only includes shoes and suede handbags and wallets. But this is only at the Cabazon outlet, you might want to call Orlando and Woodbury to see if they're having any sales.


----------



## ruktam

is there any flight with shearing bag left?? thanks!


----------



## Schmodi

Country Pumps Size 37.  (If they were 1/2 smaller I'd buy them to have 2 pairs!)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Dior-Cream-...ryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fashion_guru86

I got an e-mail from my SA at Cabazon, she didn't send me any pics of the Romantique Trotter bags.

We are having 40% off on Romantique torotter and Buckle collection.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thank you,
NAO
(951)922-3606
(See attached file: mediumhobo$555.JPG)
(See attached file: BUKL lrg zip mesngr blk$555.JPG)
(See attached file: IMG_1819_3_1.JPG)
(See attached file: BUCKL puouch blk$295.JPG)
(See attached file: BUCKL pt zip $485.JPG)


----------



## fashion_guru86

(See attached file: BUCKL polohon brn $695.JPG)
(See attached file: BUCKL polochon $695.JPG)
(See attached file: BUCKL md shopp blk $625.JPG)
(See attached file: BUCKL gold hobo red vinyl $540.JPG)
(See attached file: BUCKL gold hobo brwn $505.JPG)


----------



## fashion_guru86

(See attached file: BUCKL gd mesngr $555.JPG)
(See attached file: BUCKL front strap $540.JPG)
(See attached file: BUCKL $765 two pks mssnger blk.JPG)
(See attached file: BUCKL  shop $675.JPG)


----------



## Laurie8504

Has anyone seen a black leather cannage tote at any of the outlets lately?  TIA!


----------



## Alize

Here is a beautiful Jan good tpfer http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mona_danya

fashion_guru86 said:


> I got an e-mail from my SA at Cabazon, she didn't send me any pics of the Romantique Trotter bags.
> 
> We are having 40% off on Romantique torotter and Buckle collection.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Thank you,
> NAO
> (951)922-3606
> (See attached file: mediumhobo$555.JPG)
> (See attached file: BUKL lrg zip mesngr blk$555.JPG)
> (See attached file: IMG_1819_3_1.JPG)
> (See attached file: BUCKL puouch blk$295.JPG)
> (See attached file: BUCKL pt zip $485.JPG)


 
Thanks for the pics....

I am sooo inlove with the 3rd bag but there is no price or description!


----------



## tezzzzy

Anyone know if the romantique medium flap is included in the sale?


----------



## khaotikgirl

http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-2008-DIOR-BLACK-RUNWAY-SHOES-HEELS-PLATFORM-s-6-36_W0QQitemZ360020522026QQihZ023QQcategoryZ63889QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

been looking for this style for ages, why do they never have them in my size? damn my giant feet


----------



## averagejoe

tezzzzy said:


> Anyone know if the romantique medium flap is included in the sale?


 
Hi there!

Yes it is! I received an email with all the buckle bags and romantique bags from Cabazon.


----------



## tezzzzy

Thanks average Joe I'm debating whether to buy it or not. Since i am not able to see it in person and it is not returnable. Not sure what to do?:wondering


----------



## averagejoe

Here are some Romantiques...

The flap bags are $555, the drawstring bag is $805, the flap bag with the heart is $505, and the mini beige flap bag is $415.


----------



## Angelicious

Anyone know if the Romantiques bag with flowers are included in this sale??  TIA.


----------



## averagejoe

Angelicious said:


> Anyone know if the Romantiques bag with flowers are included in this sale?? TIA.


 
Hi Angelicious!

I think so, because the email that I got said that ALL Romantique bags were an additional 40% off. Try calling tomorrow just to be sure


----------



## juicy_girl

averagejoe said:


> Here are some Romantiques...
> 
> The flap bags are $555, the drawstring bag is $805, the flap bag with the heart is $505, and the mini beige flap bag is $415.


 


are these prices discounted already?? thanks


----------



## shoehoarder

The grey Romantiques flap bag is cute...does anyone know what the dimensions are?


----------



## averagejoe

juicy_girl said:


> are these prices discounted already?? thanks


 
Nope! These prices are before the additional 40% off


----------



## averagejoe

shoehoarder said:


> The grey Romantiques flap bag is cute...does anyone know what the dimensions are?


 
I think the bag is around 10-11 inches long (11 if it counts the pointy ends of the bag), 3.5 inches wide at the widest point, and 5 inches tall excluding the strap.


----------



## juicy_girl

averagejoe said:


> Nope! These prices are before the additional 40% off


 

that makes me even more sad since I live in Canada =*( I want the pink one soooooo bad!!!


----------



## secortez

fashion_guru86 said:


> I got an e-mail from my SA at Cabazon, she didn't send me any pics of the Romantique Trotter bags.
> 
> We are having 40% off on Romantique torotter and Buckle collection.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Thank you,
> NAO
> (951)922-3606
> (See attached file: mediumhobo$555.JPG)
> (See attached file: BUKL lrg zip mesngr blk$555.JPG)
> (See attached file: IMG_1819_3_1.JPG)
> (See attached file: BUCKL puouch blk$295.JPG)
> (See attached file: BUCKL pt zip $485.JPG)


 
What is the price of the brown/magenta Dior -  attached file IMG_1819_3_1.  Its missing price and descrip.  THANKS!!!


----------



## canido

it's so weird, i just called the cabazon outlet and they said that it was only 25% off.


----------



## shoehoarder

Sadness...I just called and the 40% off ended yesterday.


----------



## princessjacqui

secortez said:


> What is the price of the brown/magenta Dior - attached file IMG_1819_3_1. Its missing price and descrip. THANKS!!!


 
the price was $625 but it was sold out. I liked that one too! I ordered the large black hobo w/ black trim and w/ 40% off it came to $303. What a deal! I also ordered a long brown wallet w/ pink trim for only $168.


----------



## princessjacqui

hope this works. these wallets were 40% off too



 



IMG_2277_1_1.JPG


----------



## Schmodi

princessjacqui said:


> hope this works. these wallets were 40% off too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2277_1_1.JPG



Nope, goes to Live login


----------



## brownie20

great thread, thanks everyone for all the helpful info/pics.  such a shame i only discovered this thread yesterday (and went thru all 100+ pages of it!  )  unfortunately the things i wanted were gone at cabazon, but sean is a total sweetheart, in case anyone is looking for an sa at cabazon...


----------



## brownie20

sorry double post, shoddy internet connection...


----------



## Caligal

Anyone knows how I can get my hands on the small/med Dior Gaucho zipper tote? thanks!


----------



## Angelicious

OMG, so this 40% off sale is ended already?? That's sux.  I haven't get anything from this sale yet, and it's ended already???


----------



## churasan

I called too because and they told me the same thing.  A few months ago I bought a Trotter bag and totally loved it.  I really wanted to buy another one, especially if it was 40% off!


----------



## ultimatechic

Gorgeous little evening saddle:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/2-490-CHRIST...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

A hottie little pink lady dior:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-BR...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## TXDIORADDICT

Has anyone seen the Rasta Bowler at the outlets recently? There are a few on Ebay but i just found out those bags where 40% off 2 months ago. Also how do you find out about sales at the Dior Outlet. This forum is wonderful I have been reading since 10am this morning! Purchased my first Dior bag last month it was the Rasta Trotter. Too small so I got the Rasta saddle last week. Can you tell i love the Rasta line?


----------



## fashion_guru86

TXDIORADDICT said:


> Has anyone seen the Rasta Bowler at the outlets recently? There are a few on Ebay but i just found out those bags where 40% off 2 months ago. Also how do you find out about sales at the Dior Outlet. This forum is wonderful I have been reading since 10am this morning! Purchased my first Dior bag last month it was the Rasta Trotter. Too small so I got the Rasta saddle last week. Can you tell i love the Rasta line?


 
You can call any of the three outlets, Woodbury, Orlando, and Cabazon and ask to be put on their e-mail list. They'll send you updates on new shipments and sales.


----------



## Vintagecharm

ultimatechic said:


> A hottie little pink lady dior:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Authentic-BR...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
I love this. Thank you for posting


----------



## ultimatechic

Vintagecharm said:


> I love this. Thank you for posting


It's definitely a stunner, would love to know the reserve


----------



## ijmoran

Great buy for a large Dior Detective.  I have on in red and it's sooo practical: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/LARGE-DIOR-DETE...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247


----------



## Schmodi

Boston bag
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## rmelody

Hi all, 
*Lorena from Cabazon* sent me these photos of new stock for the Dior Ethinic line. 
Please call her at (951)922-3606 if you have any questions or would like to place an order! She's such a sweetie 




































*Prices are as follows:*

Ethnic Hobo Ivory $557
Ethnic Lg. Tote Beige $805
Ethnic Lg. Zip Tote Black $805
Ethnic Mini Messenger beige brown black $347
Ethnic Shopping Tote Black $693
Ethnic Small Zip bag beige brown black $347


----------



## rmelody

and 2 more: 













Ethnic Zip Shoulder Beige $623
Ethnic Zip Shoulder Black $623

Enjoy !!!


----------



## Plain&Simple

pics arent showing up for me??


----------



## NYCBAGS

*Christian Dior Diorissimo Black Leather Multipocket Handbag *

http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=93548312&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=93895022

Bidding at $300, no reserve! Such a classic! I just bought a black bag so I can't justify this baby...


----------



## ilove dior

Hi Girls,

I just went to the Orlando Dior Outlet. GREAT STUFF!!!!!!!!! They have the new ETHNIC collection for 30% off the retail price, which is a great deal considering that the collection never went on sale at the retail stores. They also have the JEAN ,BUCKLE ,CANNAGE AND MANY MORE COLLECTIONS. There phone number is 407-239-0090, and e-mail is borlandooutlet@us.christiandior.com  GOOD LUCK SHOPPING!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AestHetiC

hi. i was wondering if anyone knew of any dior outlets that have any messenger or reporter bags for a good deal. i am specifically looking for black, blue, or red color bags in these styles. size wise bags could be bigger but nothing smaller than the reporter bag.


http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=394080&d=1206681867

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=359149&d=1203043376

TIA!!!!!!!!


----------



## rmelody

^^ you should call the outlets to see if they have what your looking for. They are very helpful for the most part!


----------



## gucci fan

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/red_gaucho

pretty red gaucho.


----------



## ruktam

Just some new update about the Flight collection.
I just got e-mail from SA name Denise at Cabazon answering my East-west bag with shearling question.
here you go.

I am sorry but all east to west sold out the saddle is still here and is at
final clearance it is now $344. We have a few left. Any other questions
call(951)922 3606 or email me and we can get it out to you.


----------



## shopdoc

ruktam said:


> Just some new update about the Flight collection.
> I just got e-mail from SA name Denise at Cabazon answering my East-west bag with shearling question.
> here you go.
> 
> I am sorry but all east to west sold out the saddle is still here and is at
> final clearance it is now $344. We have a few left. Any other questions
> call(951)922 3606 or email me and we can get it out to you.



I called yesterday and talked to a SA at Cabazon. She said the saddles are the really old ones i.e., the larger ones with the big pocket up front. She said they had the Peruvian Saddle on sale though.  Also some suede gauchos on 30% extra discount. 

I should have asked if they are doing a memorial day sale. Does anyone know yet ? I was hoping to go to Woodbury for a whole day of shopping but now I am thinking that I will be too pregnant to handle the drive...


----------



## Schmodi

Authentic Beaded Silver Clutch


----------



## ruktam

I don't know if someone already post this or not,, but I know many of you would want this!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and this Jeanne... the price is :s:s
http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-BAG_W0QQit...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Mrs.Harris

I'm in Canada 

can i buy from the outlet by email???

any one try it


----------



## Schmodi

Mrs.Harris said:


> I'm in Canada
> 
> can i buy from the outlet by email???
> 
> any one try it



They don't ship international but someone has recommended a forwarding service that generates a US address for you.


----------



## ruktam

I've ask at Cabazon outlet about Jeanne bag and they didn't have ivory color, anybody know others outlet e-mail? or they already check every store when reply? thanks


----------



## juicy_girl

Schmodi said:


> They don't ship international but someone has recommended a forwarding service that generates a US address for you.


 
do you have more info on this? TIA =)


----------



## annalysa

Hello Dior ladies ... I just spoke with SA Lorena at Cabazon Dior Outlet.  Couldn't help myself and I purchased a Dior Romantique Wallet since it was 25% off the price.    I felt bad though because I kept bugging her to see what else I could get my hands on.  Unfortunately I missed the 40% sale loooong time ago .  Oh!  Also have any of you ladies ever purchased from this site called fashionphile.com?  Do you trust them?


----------



## beagle6

I went to Cabazon today and the Dior outlet store was clearing out some older costume jewelry (from 2005) for $20.  I saw:

*hot pink bow choker (studded) with a dangling D charm
*choker with safety pin clasp and keys/star charms (comes in pink and black)
*cell phone charm - square shape with Dior insignia
*some metal chokers (red and black)

Sorry for the vague descriptions - I'm a newbie to Dior stuff.


----------



## .::Charisma::.

sorry guys posted something here by mistake and just deleted it as it was in the wrong post!!


----------



## Schmodi

juicy_girl said:


> do you have more info on this? TIA =)



I don't remember who suggested it but it might be further back on this thread or in another thread in Dior.  I think someone suggested it since eluxury doesn't ship international as well...try looking for those threads.


----------



## ThisVNchick

OMGOMGOMGOMG thank you for all these great tips, the DIOR outlet store number is now on my phone book, and i will be calling soon. I can't believe i missed 40% off the romantique line!?!? $250 for an authentic DIOR is a stealllllll!!!!


----------



## princessjacqui

you're in luck there's another sale starting tomorrow at cabazon - ask for NAO:
40% off bags/ jeanne collection, all gaucho, suade cannage and my Dior
25% off bags/ buckle, romance, cannage
25% off womens ready to wear
here are some pix


----------



## princessjacqui

hope these pix are working....unlike last time


----------



## princessjacqui

almost at the end


----------



## princessjacqui

happy shopping yall


----------



## love2shop_26

princessjacqui said:


> you're in luck there's another sale starting tomorrow at cabazon - ask for NAO:
> 40% off bags/ jeanne collection, all gaucho, suade cannage and my Dior
> 25% off bags/ buckle, romance, cannage
> 25% off womens ready to wear
> here are some pix



Hi,
I'm a total Dior virgin so pardon the ignorant question ahead but what is the name of the bags in the first and last picture in the first set posted (the three leather bags together and the white one?

TIA!


----------



## eamanna

Hi PrincessJacqui,

are the prices listed on the picture the discounted prices already? Or are they still going to deduct the % off it?

thanks!


----------



## princessjacqui

love2shop_26 said:


> Hi,
> I'm a total Dior virgin so pardon the ignorant question ahead but what is the name of the bags in the first and last picture in the first set posted (the three leather bags together and the white one?
> 
> TIA!


 
the 1st pic is gaucho tote and i believe the last pic (white) is the leather cannage. her description was CAN sm hoboflap.


----------



## princessjacqui

eamanna said:


> Hi PrincessJacqui,
> 
> are the prices listed on the picture the discounted prices already? Or are they still going to deduct the % off it?
> 
> thanks!


 
eamanna - the best news is that the prices listed are regular and it's a beauty to deduct the % on it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lovingmybags

princessjacqui, what is the name of the fourth bag?  I know that it's a gaucho, but how should I describe it so they'll know what I'm talking about?  Thanks a lot!!


----------



## hinotori

Hello, I am new here to this forum.
I was wondering if the Dior outlets ships the items outside the US?
Cause I live in The Netherlands, Europe.
Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## ReRe

Couldn't resist my third gaucho, double handled in brown, see bloew


----------



## Virginia

hinotori said:


> Hello, I am new here to this forum.
> I was wondering if the Dior outlets ships the items outside the US?
> Cause I live in The Netherlands, Europe.
> Thanks for letting me know!



Yes, I believe they do ship internationally.


----------



## hinotori

Virginia said:


> Yes, I believe they do ship internationally.


 
oh wow! thanks for letting me know! Does anyone have the contact/email addresses of the Dior outlets? since i live abroad, it would be a bit expensive to directly call them so...


----------



## Virginia

^if you read throughout this thread ( i know it's long ) i believe there were some email addies posted for some of their SA's.


----------



## princessjacqui

lovingmybags said:


> princessjacqui, what is the name of the fourth bag? I know that it's a gaucho, but how should I describe it so they'll know what I'm talking about? Thanks a lot!!


 
the description was large tote and if u tell her the price, she usually can distinguish. even better, let her know it was actually the very 1st picture in the email. hope that helps!


----------



## princessjacqui

hinotori said:


> oh wow! thanks for letting me know! Does anyone have the contact/email addresses of the Dior outlets? since i live abroad, it would be a bit expensive to directly call them so...


 
unfortunately, the no longer ship internationally....well to canada anyways. they did previously though.


----------



## Virginia

^oh wow. I didn't know that! Sorry if I provided the wrong info then. :shame:


----------



## hinotori

Dear averagejoe, do you know if the outlet still have the romantiques for sale? Can i contact them through the email?



averagejoe said:


> Here are some Romantiques...
> 
> The flap bags are $555, the drawstring bag is $805, the flap bag with the heart is $505, and the mini beige flap bag is $415.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

So how much are the cannage bags now?


----------



## junie

hey guys,

im going to the dior woodbury outlet this coming weekend and was wondering if any one know what they have and any special discount??
thanks


----------



## hinotori

angl2b said:


> Hi Ladies -
> here are all the wallets that the Orlando store has in stock - Lubos sent these to me tonight - I don't have all the prices only the ones I inquired about.
> 
> View attachment 343917


 
Hi angl2b, it's been a while ago since you made the post about the TR wallets, but do you think they still have something in stock? Do you have an email address for me to contact them? Thanks in advance!


----------



## princessjacqui

Virginia said:


> ^oh wow. I didn't know that! Sorry if I provided the wrong info then. :shame:


 
don't apologize! they may ship to other countries, but i specifically asked about canada. i don't know when they changed that policy either or why


----------



## Virginia

I'm kinda surprised though.. I figure, they'd at least ship to Canada since its within the same continent.


----------



## adrian

xx
can't post own personal eBay auctions or ID


----------



## eamanna

I got this info from the Cabazon/Desert Hills Premium Outlet website:

*Dior*
May 9 - 26 
25% - 40% off on select handbags and wallet 
25% off on ladies and mens shoes 
40% - 50% off on ladies boots 
25% off on ladies and mens clothing

I checked the Woodbury and Orlando Outlet links, but there's no mention there about any Dior outlet sales so I'm not sure if the sale info only applies to the Cabazon/Desert Hills branch.


----------



## princessjacqui

Virginia said:


> I'm kinda surprised though.. I figure, they'd at least ship to Canada since its within the same continent.


 
that's what i was thinking!! luckily my friend lives in seattle and we visit each other frequently


----------



## hinotori

princessjacqui said:


> that's what i was thinking!! luckily my friend lives in seattle and we visit each other frequently


 
lucky girl! well i am very determined to buy some Dior items from the outlets, so me and my friend are going to buy them... get a forward US address and let them send them over! hopefully everything arrives safely, anyone has a US forward address and experience with that?


----------



## Virginia

does anyone have pictures of what stock they have at cabazon? tia!


----------



## Dimple

These are from Lorena so please ensure she gets the sale if you order:


----------



## Dimple

More from Lorena:


----------



## Dimple

^^ Sorry those are from the Cabazon outlet.


----------



## hcchen_2000

Dimple:

Do we take additional % off?


Thx


----------



## ReRe

ReRe said:


> Couldn't resist my third gaucho, double handled in brown, see bloew


 
This bag arrived today, wow what a beauty.  The woven handles are TDF and its bigger than my other Gaucho, not quite as big as a brief case and a great luggage color.  Reduced from an original tag over $1800 to $675.


----------



## Virginia

Thanks Dimple!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

anyone know if they carry the dior homme line in the woodburry common outlet ?


----------



## mcw

anyone has pics of current stock in dior outlet? or maybe the email address of the outlet store in Cabazon or Woodbury?


----------



## mcw

would love to see the costom jewllery pics in the outlets. thx.


----------



## nataliam1976

mcw said:


> anyone has pics of current stock in dior outlet? or maybe the email address of the outlet store in Cabazon or Woodbury?



contact details on the first page


----------



## silvcrystal

i'm not sure if it's my luck or what?  I've been calling the woodbury outlet since thursday and it's always the same lady picking up the phone and she's definitely not helpful at all.  She wants me to wait til Monday to see what they have in stock for the Romantique collection.  Unbelievable!!  I am 2 hours away from the outlet so I don't want to go there if they don't have the ones I want...:::"i'm getting very impatient!!


----------



## Dimple

hcchen_2000 said:


> Dimple:
> 
> Do we take additional % off?
> 
> 
> Thx



No they're new arrivals.


----------



## fashion_guru86

Congrats ReRe! The gaucho is gorgeous and what a deal!


----------



## tezzzzy

Does anyone have any emails of friendly associates that i can email to see what is in stock i emailed one before and I never received a response. Thank u!


----------



## ReRe

Sean at Cabazon sends me emails all the time and then if I want something he ships it. No returns as far as I know.  Here is his email,
B6Cabazon@us.christiandior.com


----------



## ReRe

PS Thanks, I'm really happy with it.  Will post pics soon


----------



## hotpursuit

Be careful when purchasing from Lorena at Cabazon. Initially, she was very nice; however, she sold me a bag but didnt fully disclose its flaws and would not work with me to resolve the issue. I have had much better service from the Woodbury and Orlando stores. Theyre great!


----------



## thaidreams

Lorena just sent me these pics on friday.  All these Saddles are an additional 60% off.  This sale ends on Monday May 19th.












	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## emmashowtee

do you have the prices for these bags??? thanks!!


----------



## thaidreams

Sorry about that, I'll list them now!


----------



## thaidreams

Large Black Saddle Baudrier Messenger $740

Large Brown Saddle Baudrier Messenger $740

Flight Fleece Saddle $835

Saddle peru $850


----------



## hinotori

I have been emailing the Cabazon outlet and they have this Trotter Romantique medium round bag which I want so desperately! Only one problem, they don't ship outside the US and only to a US billing address. How on earth do I order the bag? I am trying to arrange something now, maybe a friend in US might help me... Sigh it's driving me nuts~!


----------



## pinknyanko

wow.... i am sad that i missed the additional 40% off romantique lines.... ~_~

oh well.. i should check this thread more =X hehe. i wonder what the size on the drawstring suede cannage is... looks very cute!


----------



## Alize

Beautiful crackle leather Jan/ BIN $900.00 trusted tpfer http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180244767946&SegalID=180242717505


----------



## kellyguo

anybody knows any deals for memorial weekend?


----------



## tdarae

I am selling an authentic Dior handbag on Ebay, the link is *link redacted by moderator*
I purchased the bag at Neiman Marcus last at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Schmodi

tdarae said:


> I am selling an authentic Dior handbag on Ebay, the link is *link redacted by moderator*
> 
> I purchased the bag at Neiman Marcus last at the beginning of the year.



Hi hun,

You're not allowed to post your own auctions on here.


----------



## tdarae

Hun,

I could have just said great find and you wouldn't have been none the wiser. 

Are you the website founder, the website founder's sister, cousin, friend? It concerns you because....


----------



## tdarae

Schmodi said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> You're not allowed to post your own auctions on here.


 
Hun,

I could have just said great find and you wouldn't have been none the wiser. 

Are you the website founder, the website founder's sister, cousin, friend? It concerns you because....


----------



## maryg1

tdarae said:


> Hun,
> 
> I could have just said great find and you wouldn't have been none the wiser.
> 
> Are you the website founder, the website founder's sister, cousin, friend? It concerns you because....


you're just not allowed to post your own auction, this is one of this forum's rules.


----------



## Schmodi

tdarae said:


> Hun,
> 
> I could have just said great find and you wouldn't have been none the wiser.
> 
> Are you the website founder, the website founder's sister, cousin, friend? It concerns you because....



It's just one of the rules and I was giving you a heads up because your post will probably be edited by one of the mods soon anyway.

It concerns me because I'm a frequent user it's my community and I abide by the rules out of respect.


----------



## amanda

tdarae said:


> Hun,
> 
> I could have just said great find and you wouldn't have been none the wiser.
> 
> Are you the website founder, the website founder's sister, cousin, friend? It concerns you because....



well i'm one of the website's moderators, so it concerns me, and if you do it again or are rude to one of our members again, i'll ban you so fast it'll make your head spin.

have a nice day.


----------



## tdarae

amanda said:


> well i'm one of the website's moderators, so it concerns me, and if you do it again or are rude to one of our members again, i'll ban you so fast it'll make your head spin.
> 
> have a nice day.


 
Go ahead and ban me. My world will come to an end. I can register again with a different name and email address.

My head isn't spinning yet.


----------



## amanda

tdarae said:


> Go ahead and ban me. My world will come to an end. I can register again with a different name and email address.
> 
> My head isn't spinning yet.


just try us, babe.


----------



## scintillated

kellyguo said:


> anybody knows any deals for memorial weekend?



*Dior* (845) 928-4602, is taking an additional 25% to 75% off of everything in the store. Their bag inventory includes Jean, Trotter, Buckle and Saddle. Woman's ready-to-wear Fall 2007 will be discounted 25% off. Anything older than 2007 is 75% off. Shoes are 25% off and boots are 40% to 50% off.

-from http://www.madisonavenuespy.com/


----------



## pinknyanko

omg i think im gonna faint.


----------



## silvcrystal

I know all 3 dior outlets are having a sale so I called them yesterday for prices on the romantique purses (on the ones Joselyn posted here last year).  What surprised me was these purses are at least $200 more expensive than last year.  I know it's normal that prices go up with designers hand bag but that's too much of a difference (even LV doesn't increase that much).  Is it maybe because of the sale?


----------



## kellyguo

Jeanne line is extra 60% off, really a deal.Hurry up


----------



## fab_R&R

Can anyone please post prices and pics of the bags on sale?


----------



## adrian

silvcrystal said:


> I know all 3 dior outlets are having a sale so I called them yesterday for prices on the romantique purses (on the ones Joselyn posted here last year). What surprised me was these purses are at least $200 more expensive than last year. I know it's normal that prices go up with designers hand bag but that's too much of a difference (even LV doesn't increase that much). Is it maybe because of the sale?


 
i think it is becasue they are didcontinuing the romantique pattern.  I'll call in the morning and ask...


----------



## Mxygxy999

Was at Cabazon today.

Romantique is extra 25% off
Jean is extra 60% off
I think the Lady Dior Cannage in suede is extra 25% off as well (might've been extra 40%??  Sorry, did not look closely, since not interested....)


----------



## thaidreams

fab_R&R said:


> Can anyone please post prices and pics of the bags on sale?



Here are the photos of the 60% off bags!  If you decide to do a charge send please call Lorena (951)922-3606.


----------



## thaidreams

Last ones....


----------



## scintillated

wow! any burgundy gauchos?


----------



## ruktam

scintillated said:


> wow! any burgundy gauchos?



 wanted to know too!!

is there any gaucho washed leather in outlet anyway?


----------



## Dimple

thaidreams said:


> Here are the photos of the 60% off bags!  If you decide to do a charge send please call Lorena (951)922-3606.



What is the pricing of the clutch (prior to the 60% off)? Thanks


----------



## ruktam

Dimple said:


> What is the pricing of the clutch (prior to the 60% off)? Thanks



Hi, Im not sure but I think its around $580-620
 since I got the ivory color before its 60%off


----------



## averagejoe

ruktam said:


> Hi, Im not sure but I think its around $580-620
> since I got the ivory color before its 60%off


 
The python chainmail cluch is $955 and they are sold out of it at the moment at Cabazon. I ordered the beige one (which is $100 less) and received it yesterday! It's really pretty! My mom will love this when I give it to her!


----------



## adrian

averagejoe said:


> The python chainmail cluch is $955 and they are sold out of it at the moment at Cabazon. I ordered the beige one (which is $100 less) and received it yesterday! It's really pretty! My mom will love this when I give it to her!


 
Does the beige one have python on it?  And yours was $955 with the 60% off?


----------



## Ellie Mae

I have a question about this incident... I understand that one CANNOT post one's own ebay auctions on this site.  SO I am wondering about the following scenario...
I saw someone earlier asking for authentication of a certain bag.  I was TOLD a couple of days ago that a certain website... like Sabines, or Anns, or Bags to Riches... was going to be getting that very bag in stock to sell.
Can I tell the PF member who was looking for that same bag that I heard it was going to be available soon at that particular website??


----------



## adrian

http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=94364869&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=94711579

Portero has a shearling flight.  Not sure if the link is working.  Also a red Gaucho and a white mesenger saddle.


----------



## amanda

Ellie Mae said:


> I have a question about this incident... I understand that one CANNOT post one's own ebay auctions on this site.  SO I am wondering about the following scenario...
> I saw someone earlier asking for authentication of a certain bag.  I was TOLD a couple of days ago that a certain website... like Sabines, or Anns, or Bags to Riches... was going to be getting that very bag in stock to sell.
> Can I tell the PF member who was looking for that same bag that I heard it was going to be available soon at that particular website??



absolutely, you just can't promote sales that you directly profit from, like your own ebay auctions.


----------



## Ellie Mae

amanda said:


> absolutely, you just can't promote sales that you directly profit from, like your own ebay auctions.


 
OK, thanks.  And, is it best to reply to their post or PM them?


----------



## adrian

http://www.portero.com/cgi-bin/ncom...fnbr=94386591&prmenbr=66292034&aunbr=94733301
Black saddle, portero


----------



## averagejoe

adrian said:


> Does the beige one have python on it? And yours was $955 with the 60% off?


 
Hi there!

The beige one does not have python. It has aged suede. The python one (which only comes in the copper color) is currently sold out. Mine was $846 or $855 before the sale (I can't remember exactly).

I think that both clutches are equally gorgeous. The python one is very exotic while the color combination of the beige one is very pretty.


----------



## ruktam

Dior Jeanne!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Christian-D...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

the outlet also have this one for around $580 and was sold out yesterday.. which I missed this bag for only 6 hours before its all sold out!

hope the final price will be alot less than that!


----------



## blu^tulip

Saks Sale - hope this hasn't been posted
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/sear...ort&bmUID=1211906042824&N=1553+306418049+1685


----------



## angl2b

hinotori said:


> Hi angl2b, it's been a while ago since you made the post about the TR wallets, but do you think they still have something in stock? Do you have an email address for me to contact them? Thanks in advance!


 
Hi hinotori - 
Sorry I haven't been on a lot lately - just saw your post.  You can contact Lubos at Orlando - just type in his name in the subject line.  Here is the email address: BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com


----------



## Schmodi

Dimple said:


> What is the pricing of the clutch (prior to the 60% off)? Thanks



The clutch originally was about 1500.  I bought the tan suede chainmail in Feb at Cabazon with an additional 40% for around 550 all in. I love it and get so many compliments when I carry it!


----------



## adrian

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...s=algo=SI&its=I%2BIA&itu=IA%2BUCI&otn=4&ps=42

This is cute - pricey but I like the orange


----------



## Schmodi

adrian said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200165836638&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX&refitem=330235113890&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget&_trksid=p284.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSI%26its%3DI%252BIA%26itu%3DIA%252BUCI%26otn%3D4%26ps%3D42
> 
> This is cute - pricey but I like the orange



Yeah I like that bag as well, but that one is over priced considering the flight saddles go for about 200-300 on ebay.


----------



## ultimatechic

Rare rhinestone lady dior

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SO-PRETTY-CH...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> Rare rhinestone lady dior
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SO-PRETTY-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-LADY-DI-CELADON-SILK-BAG_W0QQitemZ280232562355QQihZ018QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



 why not navy? WHY ?


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> why not navy? WHY ?


or black ......I hadn't seen this colour, I am not a green person but this is a nice subtle green,  are you tempted yet


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> or black ......I hadn't seen this colour, I am not a green person but this is a nice subtle green,  are you tempted yet




I would buy it if not for the lucite handles, they have always seemed so cheap..like those lucite heels playboy bunnies wear ush:


----------



## vickster

hinotori said:


> I have been emailing the Cabazon outlet and they have this Trotter Romantique medium round bag which I want so desperately! Only one problem, they don't ship outside the US and only to a US billing address. How on earth do I order the bag? I am trying to arrange something now, maybe a friend in US might help me... Sigh it's driving me nuts~!



Me tooo..... soo..

I was wondering... does anyone of you know if there are dior outlets that ship internationally...?? 

Seems like there's almost everything in this country that I live in - except for a Dior Outlet...


----------



## ultimatechic

vickster said:


> Me tooo..... soo..
> 
> I was wondering... does anyone of you know if there are dior outlets that ship internationally...??
> 
> Seems like there's almost everything in this country that I live in - except for a Dior Outlet...


They sure will , I got a romantique bag from the Orlando outlet shipped to Australia unless they have since changed their policy


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> They sure will , I got a romantique bag from the Orlando outlet shipped to Australia unless they have since changed their policy




I heard they changed it indeed...no more shipping outside USA


----------



## ultimatechic

nataliam1976 said:


> I heard they changed it indeed...no more shipping outside USA


 that's really disappointing to hear


----------



## nataliam1976

ultimatechic said:


> that's really disappointing to hear



I know, darn b(&^&%s


----------



## tryonagain

nataliam1976 said:


> I would buy it if not for the lucite handles, they have always seemed so cheap..like those lucite heels playboy bunnies wear ush:



Haha I thought the same thing when I saw this bag earlier today! What a shame!

It's such a pretty color and I love the rhinestone accents, but those handles really detract from the overall look of the bag.


----------



## hmwe46

Lovely belt 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sid=m37&satitle=220242063812&category0=&fvi=1


----------



## hmwe46

and some adorable sunnies 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...om=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=220242077442&fvi=1


----------



## hinotori

nataliam1976 said:


> I know, darn b(&^&%s


 
Indeed I was about to order 2 bags from them, but I couldn't since they only ship to a billing address in the US! So a forwarding address doesn't work, since my CC is linked to my bank account and they didn't let me add another address to is


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> Indeed I was about to order 2 bags from them, but I couldn't since they only ship to a billing address in the US! So a forwarding address doesn't work, since my CC is linked to my bank account and they didn't let me add another address to is



I think some forwarding companies simply charge your card and pay by theirs, worth researching


----------



## hinotori

nataliam1976 said:


> I think some forwarding companies simply charge your card and pay by theirs, worth researching


 
I did found some companies who did offer such kind of service called "Personal Shopper" or something... but they charged 10% of the whole amount!!! If the bag is expensive, you have to pay a lot too! I mean that is ridiculous when you think if you found something cheap in a Dior outlet and eventually there are so many costs coming on top of it... As if it isn't discounted after all! How sad!


----------



## ThisVNchick

does anyone know if the Romantique line will be on sale of 40% off anytime soon now? I totally missed that great sale, and I really want the large flap bag, but if the sale is coming back towards the end of the year, i wouldn't mind waiting to save $200.


----------



## Dior.Junkie

tdarae said:


> Go ahead and ban me. My world will come to an end. I can register again with a different name and email address.
> 
> My head isn't spinning yet.



I'm really not following this drama, but in the case of a user being offensive and having this sort of attitude, do you guys have the capabilities to ban IP addresses? 

I know with certain internet connections this may not work as with some types of services they have "bouncing" IP's.... 

Just wondering, because I think it's a little out of line to tell you to ban her/him because she/he will just create a new account....

I can't understand the audacity of some people, when I was told that it's against the policy to ask  someone if they had an item or to buy or sell here, I felt like a complete tool and was apologetic.  

But maybe it's because I value the service you guys offer.. I don't know... 

just wondering about IP banning.


----------



## nataliam1976

Dior.Junkie said:


> I'm really not following this drama, but in the case of a user being offensive and having this sort of attitude, do you guys have the capabilities to ban IP addresses?
> 
> I know with certain internet connections this may not work as with some types of services they have "bouncing" IP's....
> 
> Just wondering, because I think it's a little out of line to tell you to ban her/him because she/he will just create a new account....
> 
> I can't understand the audacity of some people, when I was told that it's against the policy to ask  someone if they had an item or to buy or sell here, I felt like a complete tool and was apologetic.
> 
> But maybe it's because I value the service you guys offer.. I don't know...
> 
> just wondering about IP banning.




Yes they do


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> I did found some companies who did offer such kind of service called "Personal Shopper" or something... but they charged 10% of the whole amount!!! If the bag is expensive, you have to pay a lot too! I mean that is ridiculous when you think if you found something cheap in a Dior outlet and eventually there are so many costs coming on top of it... As if it isn't discounted after all! How sad!



thats why i think its scandalous that we dont have a proper outlet in Europe.


----------



## hinotori

nataliam1976 said:


> thats why i think its scandalous that we dont have a proper outlet in Europe.


 
indeed it is a shame! where are u located in Europe?  i might go to Milan in august! But i guess it will be a lot of windowshopping for me then


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> indeed it is a shame! where are u located in Europe?  i might go to Milan in august! But i guess it will be a lot of windowshopping for me then



Im in Denmark let me know when you`re going maybe Ill meet you there and we can bankrupt together


----------



## hinotori

nataliam1976 said:


> Im in Denmark let me know when you`re going maybe Ill meet you there and we can bankrupt together


 
haha sure! Milan here we come! hehe


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> haha sure! Milan here we come! hehe


----------



## gucci girl

any updates from woodbury store?


----------



## gucci girl

just called woodbury sa will be forwarding pics to me,as as I get them I will post


----------



## UCDChick08

I called a few days ago and received these pictures from the SA. I think the TR line is still extra 25% off...
Good luck!

From Desert Hills:


----------



## UCDChick08

More from Desert Hills...



















And from Orlando:


----------



## hinotori

i am about to cry when i see the TR bags again from the outlets! i so want to buy them!! it's killing me that they don't ship outside the US


----------



## ThisVNchick

UCDCHICK08, do you know how much those different sizes romantique flap bags are going for at the outlets?

Thanks!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Hinotori, I feel so sorry for you!

I am actually going to be in the Netherlands this summer because I have family over there, maybe we can work something out? I would be more than happy to help; I am a big bag-whore so I know exactly how you feel when you see great bags at TERRIFIC prices and can't splurge. 

Just a thought, PM me if you want.


----------



## pinknyanko

oooh i love the white/grey romantique.... but man i already have  2 bags in that flap style (1 trotter and 1 leather) ..... what to do what to do >.<


----------



## ThisVNchick

I am thinking of getting the grey one; grey has NEVER looked THIS GOOD.


----------



## UCDChick08

ThisVNchick said:


> UCDCHICK08, do you know how much those different sizes romantique flap bags are going for at the outlets?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I don't have the prices for the TR from Desert Hills outlet.

Orlando outlet:
pic 1 - blue TR flap: $378.75
pic 2 - beige/pink TR flap: 577.5
pic 3 - 3 beige/pink TR purses,
from left to right:
$521.25, $378.75, $333.75

I'm not sure if the prices are still the same. You should double check with them.


----------



## Dior.Junkie

Good to know! I'm glad more people do IP banning. There are a lot of places that don't... thanks for the info!


----------



## scintillated

pinknyanko said:


> oooh i love the white/grey romantique.... but man i already have  2 bags in that flap style (1 trotter and 1 leather) ..... what to do what to do >.<



start collecting all!


----------



## shyne1025

UCDChick08 said:


> I called a few days ago and received these pictures from the SA. I think the TR line is still extra 25% off...
> Good luck!
> 
> From Desert Hills:


 I want this.. how much is this?TIA and what are their names? sorry new to Dior. TIA


----------



## ThisVNchick

I know that the bag with the drawstring is $695 before the additional 25% off; well this is when I called to ask them about this bag last month. However, I heard that some outlets have reduced their "retail" price down ( med. romantique flap bag May 14 was $555 plus additional 25% off, called today and it was $432 plus additional 25% off), so it might be cheaper now.


----------



## UCDChick08

ThisVNchick said:


> it was $432 plus additional 25% off), so it might be cheaper now.


 
$324... That's a good deal!


----------



## nataliam1976

ThisVNchick said:


> Hinotori, I feel so sorry for you!
> 
> I am actually going to be in the Netherlands this summer because I have family over there, maybe we can work something out? I would be more than happy to help; I am a big bag-whore so I know exactly how you feel when you see great bags at TERRIFIC prices and can't splurge.
> 
> Just a thought, PM me if you want.




you are so sweet to help her out !


----------



## scintillated

nataliam1976 said:


> you are so sweet to help her out !



anyone coming to sunny Singapore from the States? :s


----------



## dichka

does anyone know if the cannage vinyl medium shoulder bag will ever be or is in the outlets.....i love it in that tan/beige color


----------



## love2shop_26

I know these bags are called Romantique but do they have something more specific since they have diff styles?  I wanna make sure I describe it correctly to the SA when I call.

TIA!



UCDChick08 said:


> More from Desert Hills...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from Orlando:


----------



## ThisVNchick

The cannage collection is presently 40% off at the Woodbury Outlet, you should give them a call dichka


----------



## kellyguo

ThisVNchick said:


> The cannage collection is presently 40% off at the Woodbury Outlet, you should give them a call dichka


Is it the additional 40% off???I like that line, I will definitely call Sat.Thanks!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Yes it is, an additional 40% off! I got the email and pics but do not know how to post onto the site yet! 

SORRY!


----------



## sunkist_baby

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes it is, an additional 40% off! I got the email and pics but do not know how to post onto the site yet!
> 
> SORRY!


 
Do you think you could forward it to me?? I'd appreciate it


----------



## ThisVNchick

I'd be more than happy to forward the email to anyone else, just PM me with your email and I will try to get back to you ASAP!


----------



## nataliam1976

ThisVNchick said:


> I'd be more than happy to forward the email to anyone else, just PM me with your email and I will try to get back to you ASAP!




http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html


----------



## MissHavok

Is it possible to buy items from the outlet online or by phone?


----------



## ReRe

Yes by phone.  Email or call Sean at Cabazon outlet :

(951) 922-3606
BCabazon@us.christiandior.com


----------



## MissHavok

ReRe said:


> Yes by phone. Email or call Sean at Cabazon outlet :
> 
> (951) 922-3606
> BCabazon@us.christiandior.com


 

Thank you!!


----------



## insertnamehere

ThisVNchick said:


> The cannage collection is presently 40% off at the Woodbury Outlet, you should give them a call dichka


 
Hey ThisVNchick,

Can you recommend a good SA at the Woodbury outlet? TIA!


----------



## ThisVNchick

insertnamehere said:


> Hey ThisVNchick,
> 
> Can you recommend a good SA at the Woodbury outlet? TIA!




In general, the staff at the Woodbury Outlet is really nice. I would recommend  either Maya or Laura (when ordering over the phone); they are of great help. 

I felt really bad for Maya this time, because I called her to ask for pictures (I called both Cabazon (Lorena) and Orlando (Sam) for pictures but never got them) but ended up ordering my bag from Cabazon through Sean (who is also super great) because I live in California, and I needed my bag ASAP for an outfit that I was going to wear to a wedding this weekend. 

Overall, I might be leaning towards Maya more, just because of my bias personal situation at the moment, but I think you should be fine with whoever picks up the phone/ or approaches you first!


----------



## kellyguo

only the suede cannage is 40% off.I will pass this time.Thanks for the info.


----------



## MonAmie

How much are these? What are the dimensions?

TIA


----------



## sunkist_baby

ThisVNchick said:


> I'd be more than happy to forward the email to anyone else, just PM me with your email and I will try to get back to you ASAP!


 
Thanks ThisVNchick!! :okay:


----------



## ultimatechic

Cute romantique long wallet, ends soon:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Portefeuille...ryZ64111QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

I thought this was quite reasonable:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Di...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hinotori

ultimatechic said:


> I thought this was quite reasonable:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Dior-1760-Metallic-Medium-Gaucho-Saddle-Bag_W0QQitemZ250253943471QQihZ015QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 
i saw that auction too, but since it's pre-owned, the bag of the bag looks a bit dirty =S not sure if the dirt can be removed? i think Gaucho looks nice in this color... the other colors doesn't seem to attractive to me yet


----------



## ultimatechic

hinotori said:


> i saw that auction too, but since it's pre-owned, the bag of the bag looks a bit dirty =S not sure if the dirt can be removed? i think Gaucho looks nice in this color... the other colors doesn't seem to attractive to me yet


 I have the argent mini which is a metallic and it cleans up quite well, the leather on the metallics are softer too


----------



## hinotori

ultimatechic said:


> I have the argent mini which is a metallic and it cleans up quite well, the leather on the metallics are softer too


 
ah thanks for letting me know! not that i will bid on it now, since I am a bit broke hehe.... but it's nice to know that dirt can be removed on the leather bags  i will keep that in mind for the future, thanks again!


----------



## ultimatechic

hinotori said:


> ah thanks for letting me know! not that i will bid on it now, since I am a bit broke hehe.... but it's nice to know that dirt can be removed on the leather bags  i will keep that in mind for the future, thanks again!


 
the metallics are so easy maintenance wise and can take quite a beating, I throw mine around all over the place and it still looks reasonably new


----------



## hinotori

ultimatechic said:


> the metallics are so easy maintenance wise and can take quite a beating, I throw mine around all over the place and it still looks reasonably new


 
that is impressive! are the Gauchos in outlets available? because new ones are very pricey right??


----------



## ultimatechic

hinotori said:


> that is impressive! are the Gauchos in outlets available? because new ones are very pricey right??


 I am pretty sure the outlets are getting some through, double check the outlet thread as I am sure I have read about them.

Several of us girls got ours from Diabro when they were going out on sale so mine only ended up converting to just over $600 AUD which at that time was a great price .  It is my most used handbag ever


----------



## hinotori

ultimatechic said:


> I am pretty sure the outlets are getting some through, double check the outlet thread as I am sure I have read about them.
> 
> Several of us girls got ours from Diabro when they were going out on sale so mine only ended up converting to just over $600 AUD which at that time was a great price . It is my most used handbag ever


 
ah that is cheap indeed! but they are all sold out on Diabro right? 
i can understand you use it often, the Gauchos are quite big and you can put a lot in it right? i think that is a big plus! 
right now i am still trying to get more Trotter Romantique bags first, since they are my fav line hehe


----------



## ultimatechic

hinotori said:


> ah that is cheap indeed! but they are all sold out on Diabro right?
> i can understand you use it often, the Gauchos are quite big and you can put a lot in it right? i think that is a big plus!
> right now i am still trying to get more Trotter Romantique bags first, since they are my fav line hehe


Mines only the mini as I don't carry a huge amount around and I can fit everything I need in it but the modelling pics I have seen of the mediums look quite large so they are definitely a roomy bag.

No there's nothing in the gaucho range on diabro, I just had a look 

I love the romantique bags too, most of them anyway especially the pink and greys


----------



## prada_fannn

In reference to MonAmie's question:

It is a very small bag. It was on my to-buy list when I went to Woodbury yesterday, but decided not to because it is a lot small than I thought. I didn't measure it, but it is about 9 inches X 6 inches.


----------



## MonAmie

Thanks!
What about the second one?


----------



## flyhigh04

For you ladies looking to add to your Trotter Romantique collection:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sarah1029

Medium Cannage Drawstring Bag from Neiman Marcus 

Originally: $1,050
On sale for: $788 + 25% off = $591!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat14350762cat17270744cat17520746


----------



## sarah1029

Here's a link to the rest of the bags that are an extra 25% off. (The extra 25% off doesn't show up until you put it in your cart)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...arentId=cat12560740&masterId=cat8380737&cmCat=


----------



## Belladiva79

Does anyone know if there are wallets in the OUtlets for the of the cannage collection?


----------



## Spielberg1

ultimatechic said:


> I thought this was quite reasonable:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Christian-Di...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




This person is selling the exact same bag twice!  

They SOLD that bag -- but now they have a CURRENT listing with the EXACT SAME PHOTOS as the one they sold before!!   Right down to the 'denim stain pics'

Is this some kind of scam do you think?!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Spielberg1

Spielberg1 said:


> This person is selling the exact same bag twice!
> 
> They SOLD that bag -- but now they have a CURRENT listing with the EXACT SAME PHOTOS as the one they sold before!!   Right down to the 'denim stain pics'
> 
> Is this some kind of scam do you think?!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem




IGNORE WHAT I WROTE ABOVE!!!!  

The seller explained that the first bidder DIDN"T PAY so she had to relist it!!!

My sincere apologies to "Treasureshoppers" !


----------



## *bubs

i wish i can get the trotter line from the outlets..its such good prices..but i live in canada


----------



## scintillated

Someone please get this! It's yummy yellow gaucho for $929 

http://eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11048616


----------



## amyjo0428

Does the Woodbury Outlets carry the Dior Cannage Nylon collection?  I am going to the outlets on Sunday.  I ordered from Neiman Marcus.com the grey Dior Cannage Nylon Large drawstring handbag but I may return it if I find something better at Woodbury.  The handbag  I ordered retailed for like $1190 marked down to $839 then additional 25% off.  Does that seen like a decent deal as I may send it back?  Also does the Fendi Outlet carry any of the Spy Bags?


----------



## eminere

scintillated said:


> Someone please get this! It's yummy yellow gaucho for $929
> 
> http://eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11048616


Ooooh it's sold out already!


----------



## scintillated

eminere;6800769 said:
			
		

> Ooooh it's sold out already!



ooh, so fast! I hope it was someone on tPF who got it.


----------



## Schmodi

I'd ask for a pic of the tag inside as I know this bag was faked, but this is a great price!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dior-Runway-Han...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ggk84

Hot corset belt at a great price. Seller is a wonderful PF'er:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220249162222&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D220249162222%26_fvi%3D1


----------



## Schmodi

silver beaded clutch-great price

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ultimatechic

Damn hot in pink, a little pricey maybe for the condition:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Rare-Vintage...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## amyjo0428

I received my Dior Cannage Nylon Grey drawstring handbag today from NM.  I do not like it and it is not worth the money.  Needless to say I am sending it back right away!  PS)  I loved the Dior Outlet at Woodbury!


----------



## joeyjimmy

amyjo0428 said:


> I received my Dior Cannage Nylon Grey drawstring handbag today from NM. I do not like it and it is not worth the money. Needless to say I am sending it back right away! PS) I loved the Dior Outlet at Woodbury!


 
Why don't you like it? It looks like it would be a beautiful bag!


----------



## amyjo0428

The nylon looked cheap for the price.  I think I would prefer the same handbag in leather.


----------



## joeyjimmy

amyjo0428 said:


> The nylon looked cheap for the price.  I think I would prefer the same handbag in leather.


That's too bad, you would think it would have a youthful edgy appeal, NOT cheap! Well keep looking, I bet the outlet will have a sale around the 4th of July, I think they had one last year.


----------



## ggk84

Pretty Dior Gaucho clear tote for an awesome price:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...220250500434&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1


----------



## eminere

ggk84 said:


> Pretty Dior Gaucho clear tote for an awesome price:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...220250500434&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1


That's not part of the Gaucho collection - the seller is clearly keyword spamming.

Please authenticate before bidding/buying.


----------



## purse_lover1988

Does anyone have information on sale for July 4th?


----------



## sunkist_baby

The Ethnic handbag collection will be an additional 25% off starting July
3rd, Sale ends July 6th. The collection of leather Cannage handbags will be on sale this Friday June 27th. They will be an additional 40% off.  
=) I have some pics but I'm trying to find out how to put them up first.


----------



## nataliam1976

sunkist_baby said:


> The Ethnic handbag collection will be an additional 25% off starting July
> 3rd, Sale ends July 6th. The collection of leather Cannage handbags will be on sale this Friday June 27th. They will be an additional 40% off.
> =) I have some pics but I'm trying to find out how to put them up first.




http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html


----------



## sunkist_baby

Cannage bags


----------



## sunkist_baby

More


----------



## sunkist_baby




----------



## sunkist_baby

Last ones


----------



## shop874

sunkist_baby said:


>


 
which outlet is this?


----------



## sunkist_baby

shop874 said:


> which outlet is this?


 
this is from cabazon


----------



## sunkist_baby

sunkist_baby said:


> Last ones


----------



## nataliam1976

sunkist thanks so much for posting those!


----------



## eminere

eLUXURY has the Gaucho Croc Embroidered Large Double Saddle Bag on sale for US $2,279.00.


----------



## emilu

Smartbargains is having an extra 20% off their bags (discount added when in cart)
only 2 diors tho http://womens-accessories.smartbarg...ries+Bargains%2f%2f%2f%2fHandbags%2f%2f%2f%2f






for 480

and




for 184

only one of each left


----------



## lovingmybags

Are the large detectives (the one with the extra compartment) still in the outlets?  I got one in cream, but looking to get the black and red as well  Anyone know the price?  The last time they had those on sale, was it 40% off?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ijmoran

Hey gals, 

I found this on ebay : 
http://cgi.ebay.com/LARGE-DIOR-DETE...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I actually know the seller and she is the one that got me hooked on high end purses. Her postings on TPF may be on the low side because of work and school, but  I KNOW that ALL her purses are authentic.


----------



## pursesuader

NM.com has started the additional 40% off .......... LOOK!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat14350762cat13950741cat17520744

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat14350762cat17270744cat17520746

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat14350762cat17270744cat17520746

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat14350762cat13020739cat17520750

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat14350762cat13020739cat17520750

Use code SHIPJUL for free shipping!


----------



## FashionAddicted

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Dior-Girly-Pink-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Girly dior bag!


----------



## bgyoshi

Hello, anyone seen the sunglasses at any of the Dior outlets?  What is the price range like? Thanks.


----------



## joeyjimmy

bgyoshi said:


> Hello, anyone seen the sunglasses at any of the Dior outlets?  What is the price range like? Thanks.



I know that the usually have some sunglasses at the outlets. Often the pricing is 50% of retail and sunnies are often marked down from that to an additional 40% off the outlet price. I personally haven't bought any, since I prefer to see what they look like on my face, but you could call and ask them to send to pics and prices.


----------



## AnneT

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat14350762cat17520748

One brown gaucho tote available (5:50 p.m. CST).  $805 after 40%.  Please someone else buy it   I really, really don't have $805.


[EDIT]... and it's gone.  Hope a TPFer got it.


----------



## StarLightStar

Dior Rasta Bag

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ivydog

This is almost over but it is a pretty Jan Good BIN price. Last day sorry just found it http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...hash=item380043213433&_trksid=p3911.m14.l1318


----------



## xoxobalenciaga

Do they have key chain or phone strap in the outlet? What's the price range?


----------



## shopdoc

Has anyone been to the outlets recently? Any sales? TIA!


----------



## babyf86

I bought this dior bag (first time going to woodbury commons) and I really need everyones help with this one.  I bought this even though it was my first time seeing this bag and I can't seem to find it anywhere online.  Also it came with the envelope and the maintenance guide but no authenticity card.  I was wondering if they are supposed to come with the authenticity card when coming from these outlets and if anyone else sees anything wrong with this bag or if it's even authentic.  TIA for the help!


----------



## UCDChick08

^It should be authentic if it came from the outlet. 

I've bought a few handbags from the outlet before and they all came with an authenticity card.
I think you should call and ask them about it if your bag didn't come with one. Maybe it was misplaced? Or maybe somebody stole it if your bag was a display. :s


----------



## kim456

Ahw i wish we had dior outlets here, or any designer outlet for that matter! Here, id be lucky to find ANY chanel on sale or any dior, they dont really sell it a-n-y-w-h-e-r-e so id have to get it from the us, but import fees are insane (between 30-50% off the value of the item) 

When there was a sale at chanel there wasnt ANY bags and only a few items of clothing and one hat on sale!

Whenever im on the forum i just dreaaamm of what its like to shop like you guys!!


----------



## pinknyanko

i was told by sean @cabazon that they are just may not come w/ the cards @ the outlets.


----------



## Schmodi

Silver Beaded Clutch (retail is now 2100 on this bag)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jag

My SA, Lisa Hamlin, from NM just emailed me about this sale Gaucho:

Originally $1650.00, *Now $742.00 *


*Call Lisa at (248) 635-8442 if you have any questions!!!*


----------



## belvedere_girl

Someone should buy this!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....330257414556&ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFF:IT&ih=014

Save me from myself! lol


----------



## Peaches23

I was browsing Over stock.com and found these they are $253.99 
MSRP is $585.00

I don't frequent the dior forum but I was browsing overstock and thought these were a great deal for you dior lovers.. THEY ONLY HAVE ONE LEFT in a size 5! scoop it up girls!



overstock.com
Dior Black Patent Leather Tote $999.99
MSRP 1300.00

ONLY ONE LEFT

This is beautiful!


----------



## Peaches23

overstock.com
$379.99
MSRP 585.00
 they have these in 5.5, 6, 6.5, 7, and 8



$390.99
MSRP $650
they have 7.5 and 7


----------



## okuma

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dior-Christian-...ryZ92841QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Beach Bum

Awesome PFer!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...220265686936&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1


----------



## bellacherie

Jill said:


> Awesome PFer!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220265686936&ru=http%3A%2F%2Fshop.ebay.com%3A80%2F%3F_from%3DR40%26_trksid%3Dm38%26_nkw%3D220265686936%26_sacat%3DSee-All-Categories%26_fvi%3D1


 

That price is insane!


----------



## sunkist_baby

The Dior Ethnic collection in the outlets are now reduced to 60% off retail. ethnic hobo bags = $318; ethnic messenger minis = $198


----------



## Sunnydqt

I am so tempted to get the ivory ethnic hobo. $318 is a great deal.


----------



## ivydog

I wish I could afford this  a real beauty http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=180274402382&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## mona_danya

Awesome Dior Gladiator sandals:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130245715155


----------



## heffalump221

i am so pleased with my find on e bay, please check this out. Beatiful genuine Dior Gaucho bag for £72 what a steal, dont care if it has a few marks on it, could not afford one for £900. what do you all think. it is so hard to find genuine ones on ebay. i did get conned with a fake for over £200 so this find was great

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=140252804521&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004


----------



## heffalump221

when i received it was better than the picture and had all the defining features a christian dior gaucho bag should have.


----------



## scintillated

heffalump221 said:


> i am so pleased with my find on e bay, please check this out. Beatiful genuine Dior Gaucho bag for £72 what a steal, dont care if it has a few marks on it, could not afford one for £900. what do you all think. it is so hard to find genuine ones on ebay. i did get conned with a fake for over £200 so this find was great
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=140252804521&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004



no... i don't really see how great it is. nothing like the real one at all.


----------



## maryg1

heffalump221 said:


> i am so pleased with my find on e bay, please check this out. Beatiful genuine Dior Gaucho bag for £72 what a steal, dont care if it has a few marks on it, could not afford one for £900. what do you all think. it is so hard to find genuine ones on ebay. i did get conned with a fake for over £200 so this find was great
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=140252804521&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=004



It's against the rules to post your own auctions


----------



## heffalump221

scintillated said:


> no... i don't really see how great it is. nothing like the real one at all.



it is real, just because its been used alot dont you know what dior gaucho bags look like


----------



## heffalump221

sorry didnt know that it was against the rules, just really pleased with my find


----------



## heffalump221

thought that this was a forum to talk about people's genuine finds on e bay


----------



## scintillated

heffalump221 said:


> it is real, just because its been used alot dont you know what dior gaucho bags look like



You shouldn't be able to see the two metal studs sticking out from the Dior logo portion of the decorative belt buckle and the 'Dior' placements on the lining don't look right to me. Even the lining color is odd. I highly suspect it's fake. my burgundy gaucho's lining looks nothing like this. 

You can try matching the details to the gaucho authentication tips thread here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/authentication-tips-67655.html


----------



## LaMissy

maryg1 said:


> It's against the rules to post your own auctions


 
to be fair she wasnt posting her own auction - she was trying to show us an auction that she won.

I agree with scintillated the gaucho is a fake, the lining is horrible never ever seen a lining like that on a gaucho, the the two metal studs on the front near the buckle sticks way out .

Sorry but you should have got this authenicated before you bidded.


----------



## bebepunk

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...m=290249039514&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=019

picked this bargain up =)


----------



## heffalump221

the lining is totally different colour to her pictures which were quite bad. also the leather tag inside is just like my actual dior bag from selfridges, font size shape and everything. i have seen a lot of fakes on e bay and the net and they always get the inisde tag wrong even the AAAA ones that i have seen. i did get it authenticated by cleo who also writes a guide on the net on how to spot fake christian dior gaucho bags she said that it was fine


----------



## heffalump221

anyway i am happy with it, is a lovely looking bag, really well made with not a wonky stich or bad workmanship in sight. th lining is of thick canvas material, previously i have owned a fake gaucho bag the lining was nothing like this and the tag was all wrong, so were the lamskin interlocking trim.


----------



## heffalump221

oops also the leather is really lovely soft and supple which my fake was not really rough and bad, pictures are not always that good, the bag was much better when i recived it and the seller said that it was her aunties who she believed bought it from selfridges


----------



## Schmodi

heffalump221 said:


> the lining is totally different colour to her pictures which were quite bad. also the leather tag inside is just like my actual dior bag from selfridges, font size shape and everything. i have seen a lot of fakes on e bay and the net and they always get the inisde tag wrong even the AAAA ones that i have seen. i did get it authenticated by cleo who also writes a guide on the net on how to spot fake christian dior gaucho bags she said that it was fine



Sorry this bag is fake.  The tag looks off.  I'd be interested in seeing a close up of the coin.


----------



## nataliam1976

heffalump221 said:


> oops also the leather is really lovely soft and supple which my fake was not really rough and bad, pictures are not always that good, the bag was much better when i recived it and the seller said that it was her aunties who she believed bought it from selfridges



her aunt´s not hers, who she BELIEVED bought it legitimately. TYpical BS of dishonest EBay seller. Im sorry but your bag is fake 100%, maybe a better one that you had before but fake nonetheless. At least the one we see on the pictures.


----------



## nataliam1976

maryg1 said:


> It's against the rules to post your own auctions



Its against the rules to post your own auctions if you are a seller, not a buyer.


----------



## LaMissy

heffalump221 said:


> oops also the leather is really lovely soft and supple which my fake was not really rough and bad, pictures are not always that good, the bag was much better when i recived it and the seller said that it was her aunties who she believed bought it from selfridges


 
I guess if your happy with it thats all that matters but out of respect us Dior addicts here just wanted to give you a heads up that the bag in the auction is fake.

You can still post clear photos for us girlies to help resolve this for you though


----------



## heffalump221

gosh thanks i feel so embarrased i will try and get my money back through paypal, thought i was onto a winner, the medallion does not even say r cochet rather r shults or something like that


----------



## heffalump221

though i like it £72 is a lot to pay for a fake used bag, i dont really want to wear a fake one thanks


----------



## nataliam1976

heffalump221 said:


> though i like it £72 is a lot to pay for a fake used bag, i dont really want to wear a fake one thanks




good luck, check out Ebay subforum there are a lot of helpful threads about how to deal with getting a fake.


----------



## heffalump221

I did get a genuine dior bag on e bay recently, complete with filled in authenticity cards, real receipt from Selfridges where the seller said that she purchased it from, really pleased with it but dont know how to post pictures on here


----------



## maryg1

LaMissy said:


> to be fair she wasnt posting her own auction - she was trying to show us an auction that she won.
> 
> I agree with scintillated the gaucho is a fake, the lining is horrible never ever seen a lining like that on a gaucho, the the two metal studs on the front near the buckle sticks way out .
> 
> Sorry but you should have got this authenicated before you bidded.



sorry, I thought she was the seller


----------



## LaMissy

maryg1 said:


> sorry, I thought she was the seller


 
no need to apologise

it was a honest mistake


----------



## Beach Bum

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...220268535765&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1

FAB bag from one of my FAVE PFers!


----------



## nataliam1976

heffalump221 said:


> I did get a genuine dior bag on e bay recently, complete with filled in authenticity cards, real receipt from Selfridges where the seller said that she purchased it from, really pleased with it but dont know how to post pictures on here




http://forum.purseblog.com/frequently-asked-questions/how-do-i-post-pictures-31191.html


----------



## heffalump221

thanks very much i will do once i get some time to myself


----------



## heffalump221

hi 

Here is a lovely little Christian Dior bag I purchased from a seller off e bay, sorry my pictures are so bad, i am rubbish at photography. i have got my eyes peeled for a genuine christian dior boston girly bag, i have seen a couple in the past on e bay, could never afford the real thing. my bag comes with all the paperwork, looks very legit


----------



## heffalump221

sorry my pictures did not attatch


----------



## nataliam1976

heffalump221 said:


> sorry my pictures did not attatch



they wont if the size is too big.


----------



## Beach Bum

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...220269601431&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1

HOLY SMOKES!This is my ALL time FAVE DIOR BAG!and its from a fantastic PFer too...!!
this is WAY under retail.........!!


----------



## crunkazn

babyf86, how much did u pay for that St. Tropez tote?


----------



## heffalump221

*100%AUTH CHRISTIAN DIOR BROWN LEATHER GAUCHO SADDLE BAG*

 								Item number:  								180277923017


----------



## heffalump221

sorry i think i got the wrong thread but just seen this on e bay, is it authentic, does not really, looks a bit fake, but claims to be from dior in singapore. did not know how to post the link to the item on e bay sorry, but if fake it could be taken down as its misleading


----------



## nataliam1976

heffalump221 said:


> sorry i think i got the wrong thread but just seen this on e bay, is it authentic, does not really, looks a bit fake, but claims to be from dior in singapore. did not know how to post the link to the item on e bay sorry, but if fake it could be taken down as its misleading



real, but looks very beaten up.


----------



## heffalump221

ok thanks a lot that great


----------



## heffalump221

so you would give the thumbs up, if i bid on it.


----------



## nataliam1976

heffalump221 said:


> so you would give the thumbs up, if i bid on it.




Yes, but dont pay too much for it, you can get a much better condition for the BIN price of this one


----------



## heffalump221

ok thanks very much, it does not look in that great a condtion, might just keep looking, i really wish i had the cash to pay for a brand new one from a Dior retailer lol


----------



## nataliam1976

heffalump221 said:


> ok thanks very much, it does not look in that great a condtion, might just keep looking, i really wish i had the cash to pay for a brand new one from a Dior retailer lol




theyre not sold retail anymore anyway why dont you try the outlets? where are you located?


----------



## heffalump221

thanks nataliam1976, i have seen a lush detective bag on e bay gorge, i wish that i could buy it

here is the link if any of you interested

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...c0.m14&timeout=1218923441228#ebayphotohosting


----------



## heffalump221

I am in the UK in Milton Keynes, I know of a Dior outlet somewhere nearby so i will take a look, last time I went there I saw some lovely Dior bags but they were £900 and this was in the outlet, I sort of walked out in shock lol, that's why I scour e bay as i am now a stay at home mum and so dont always have the funds to afford the full price.


----------



## LaMissy

nataliam1976 said:


> theyre not sold retail anymore anyway why dont you try the outlets? where are you located?


 
no but there are a few still on Dior.com


----------



## LaMissy

heffalump221 said:


> I am in the UK in Milton Keynes, I know of a Dior outlet somewhere nearby so i will take a look, last time I went there I saw some lovely Dior bags but they were £900 and this was in the outlet, I sort of walked out in shock lol, that's why I scour e bay as i am now a stay at home mum and so dont always have the funds to afford the full price.


 
when was the last time you went?? I havent been in a long time but last time I got some good bargains


----------



## heffalump221

gosh must have been a couple of years ago, I have been so busy with my little one that i dont find the time, i would like to make a point of going there though. thanks for all your advice. it is really helpful


----------



## jacqualyn

Hi guys i just got this item authenticated and its authentic hehe..but Ive never seen this bag around can someone tell me about it?? i am soooooo inlove as i think its soooooo cuteee hehehe http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=230282190487 what u think guyz??


----------



## LaMissy

jacqualyn said:


> Hi guys i just got this item authenticated and its authentic hehe..but Ive never seen this bag around can someone tell me about it?? i am soooooo inlove as i think its soooooo cuteee hehehe http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=230282190487 what u think guyz??


 

Its part of the limited edition Romantique Collecion - comes in a host of different styles main colours are beige, beige and pink, white, dark brown other colours include pink, khahki green and blue.

They come in different designs one is the ribbon (as shown in the auction) the others are a heart padlock or scrunched flower.

I have this bag in beige with the pink flower I also have the white flap. Its one of my favourite collection. No longer sold in main boutiques but you can find them at the outlets and some on line stores such as Diabro (which only stock the heart shape padlock design)







Price: *831.48 USD*
CHRISTIAN DIOR
Trotter Romantique Equipped Handbag





Price: *646.30 USD*
CHRISTIAN DIOR
Trotter Romantique Handbag (Rose Clair)





Price: *738.89 USD*
CHRISTIAN DIOR
Trotter Romantique Handbag (Ble






Price: *664.81 USD*
CHRISTIAN DIOR
2008 Spring Summer
Sweet Trotter Romantique Framed Handbag
(Rose Clair)


----------



## LaMissy

some more pics for you


----------



## jacqualyn

thanks for that info lamissy..=D
do u think the price offered is worth it??


----------



## jacqualyn

i dont think this bag has heart charms on it


----------



## LaMissy

jacqualyn said:


> thanks for that info lamissy..=D
> do u think the price offered is worth it??


 
hi jacqualyn the one posted in the auction is the ribbon bow tie version still really cute.

I just converted the price to £ and its around £513 not including posting.

I think its quite expensive but given that this is a rare colour and and if you really want the bag maybe negoiate the price with the seller (oh just noticed she doesnt have best offer)


----------



## jacqualyn

thanks heaps Lamissy!! Your help is much appreciated!! =D


----------



## LaMissy

Your welcome good luck with finding your romantique


----------



## eminere

jacqualyn said:


> thanks for that info lamissy..=D
> do u think the price offered is worth it??


The bag in your link is from an earlier cycle of the Trotter Romantique collection; from memory I think it would've been the second (or third, at the latest) cycle. Judging by the details on the authenticity card, it most likely was purchased at 50% off the retail price. If so, the seller would be making quite a significant profit from the BIN price.

I could probably find out exactly how much since I work at that boutique, but I don't think it would be my place to undermine the seller if there's a willing buyer. On eBay market forces prevail of course, so it comes down to how much you want that bag and therefore whether you were willing to pay all that money.


----------



## jacqualyn

eminere;7568583 said:
			
		

> The bag in your link is from an earlier cycle of the Trotter Romantique collection; from memory I think it would've been the second (or third, at the latest) cycle. Judging by the details on the authenticity card, it most likely was purchased at 50% off the retail price. If so, the seller would be making quite a significant profit from the BIN price.
> 
> I could probably find out exactly how much since I work at that boutique, but I don't think it would be my place to undermine the seller if there's a willing buyer. On eBay market forces prevail of course, so it comes down to how much you want that bag and therefore whether you were willing to pay all that money.


 
please do inquire for me if its not too much to ask for..she said she bought it in myer dior right befor =e new years eve last year..n it was the last one in stock too


----------



## eminere

jacqualyn said:


> please do inquire for me if its not too much to ask for..she said she bought it in myer dior right befor =e new years eve last year..n it was the last one in stock too


Errrr at Myer Dior? As far as I know Myer never stocked Dior handbags? And the authenticity card clearly has the David Jones boutique stamp and date on it.


----------



## jacqualyn

sorry my bad she did say dior..lol...i get confused as in melbourne they r right next door to the other


----------



## jacqualyn

i mean david jones she said..sorry my bad again..im on the fone atm and clearly not able to multi task well


----------



## eminere

Well the seller has stated what the retail price was in her listing. The bag may have been on sale at the time she bought it. You can work out the math.


----------



## jacqualyn

eminere;7569102 said:
			
		

> Well the seller has stated what the retail price was in her listing. The bag may have been on sale at the time she bought it. You can work out the math.


 yehh hrmm i msged her about that and she had told me she bought it for the rrp and will send me a copy of the receipt and credit card statement but i didnt think it was neccessary for her statement...LoL


----------



## LaMissy

i thinks its a tad expensive .. but becuase of your location it very hard to find Diors at good prices. The Girls in the US get all the bargains at the outlets. 

These were at the outlets if you go through that thread you will see they were 50% with further reductions on certain days.

Even with an outlet in the UK it doesnt compare to the ones in the US...


----------



## jacqualyn

LaMissy said:


> i thinks its a tad expensive .. but becuase of your location it very hard to find Diors at good prices. The Girls in the US get all the bargains at the outlets.
> 
> These were at the outlets if you go through that thread you will see they were 50% with further reductions on certain days.
> 
> Even with an outlet in the UK it doesnt compare to the ones in the US...


 
we dont even have a dior store in aus, melbourne =[ lol


----------



## eminere

jacqualyn said:


> yehh hrmm i msged her about that and she had told me she bought it for the rrp and will send me a copy of the receipt and credit card statement but i didnt think it was neccessary for her statement...LoL


If she can provide you with a photo of the receipt before you bid that'd be great.


----------



## heffalump221

hi there

at last i found a place where i can download my images, this is my authentic find, it is a a lovely dior monogramed canvas bag bought from an e bay seller who bought it herself from selfridges in london, recipts and completed authenticity card pictures included. my terrible photography is totally rubbish, i wish that i had details of the original auction, the ladies pictures were a lot better than mine. not sure what collection its from though

http://www.imagebucket.net/bucket/image.list.php?fid=415&jbl=d41d8cd98f00b204e9800998ecf8427e


----------



## LaMissy

pictures dont show dear!!!


----------



## heffalump221

oh no i give up trying to put my pictures onto here, it is soooo annoying how does everyone else do it. i tried image bucket


----------



## LaMissy

use photobucket thats my favourite http://photobucket.com/

also I think your imagephotobucket account needs to be set to public so others can view it. At the moments its asking for login details.


----------



## heffalump221

just have to copy and past them from image bucket one by one

http://www.imagebucket.net/bucket/is.php?i=1352&img=authentic_finds.jpg


----------



## heffalump221

just have to copy and paste them from photobucket one by one here goes
http://www.imagebucket.net/bucket/is.php?i=1356&img=938authentic_finds.jpg


----------



## heffalump221

another one lol
http://www.imagebucket.net/bucket/is.php?i=1354&img=8577authentic_finds.jpg


----------



## LaMissy

Nice.. boston you have there Heffa! Congrats


----------



## heffalump221

last but not least, hope it works

http://www.imagebucket.net/bucket/is.php?i=135

i am sure that there is a quicker way


----------



## heffalump221

thanks la missy but my photos dont do the bag justice, it actually looks a lot nicer, i am gradually building up my collection, need to find some bargains.


----------



## heffalump221

is this one a fake, inside tag looks fine though

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260275498478&mfe=sidebar


----------



## LaMissy

heffalump221 said:


> is this one a fake, inside tag looks fine though
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260275498478&mfe=sidebar


 
seems ok need pics of serial number!


----------



## heffalump221

ok will ask the seller for some more pictures


----------



## nataliam1976

heffalump221 said:


> ok will ask the seller for some more pictures




Heff I cant see your pics aaaargh! If you have the pictures on your drive, just make sure they are smaller than 200 kb ( PM me if you dont know how ) and then you can just attach pics directly using the paperclip sign without having to play with photobucket!


----------



## heffalump221

hi there nataliam1976 la missey said she managed to see them, will have to keep practising with photobucket so rubbish at this


----------



## heffalump221

just seen what you mean nat ahhh so annoying thought i had it, i think that i am quite bad with importing piccies will have to ask my husband as he is a computer programmer and great with these things.


----------



## heffalump221

hi there

just registered with imageshack and seem to have some luck, see what you think of my pictures of my little dior boston bag. my photograpy is absolutely rubbish by the way i have tried so hard to capture the bag but cannot, it looks better in real than my pictures


----------



## nataliam1976

heffalump221 said:


> hi there
> 
> just registered with imageshack and seem to have some luck, see what you think of my pictures of my little dior boston bag. my photograpy is absolutely rubbish by the way i have tried so hard to capture the bag but cannot, it looks better in real than my pictures




yay it works !!!! love that bag !


----------



## heffalump221

thanks nat at last i did it, still seeking some more genuine finds


----------



## letsgo

Just as a heads up, I was @ the dior outlet in cabazon friday evening and the selection is great! Some of the shoes available are still on sale on eluxury, but the outlet sells them cheaper  They had additional 25% off all jewelry, 15% (I think..) off all shoes, 40% off on a few bags, and lots more.. I was able to score a ring for $38 after tax!! The SA said that the next shipment they receive will be in january..


----------



## xIcyBluex

letsgo, which ring was this? Thats a GREAT deal!


----------



## eminere

Great Rasta wallet: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/405-CHRISTIA...ryZ45259QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD2VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## LaMissy

Cute bag, great seller (fellow tfp'er) and great price!








http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Christian-Dior-Diorissimo-Handbag_W0QQitemZ290262014875QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290262014875&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sunkist_baby

letsgo said:


> Just as a heads up, I was @ the dior outlet in cabazon friday evening and the selection is great! Some of the shoes available are still on sale on eluxury, but the outlet sells them cheaper  They had additional 25% off all jewelry, 15% (I think..) off all shoes, 40% off on a few bags, and lots more.. I was able to score a ring for $38 after tax!! The SA said that the next shipment they receive will be in january..


 
Do you remember what jewelry they had in stock?? Thanks!


----------



## Krazzy

any pics of shoes from any of the outlets? How about any new bags or wallets? Thanks!


----------



## angl2b

I got 3 emails from Dior (wallets & some handbags) - the rest of the emails didn't come through for me yet..
my eye are swollen - so if someone wants I can forward the emails.  Thanks.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg!!!


----------



## princesslisa

angl2b said:


> I got 3 emails from Dior (wallets & some handbags) - the rest of the emails didn't come through for me yet..
> my eye are swollen - so if someone wants I can forward the emails.  Thanks.




Thanks for forwarding the emails to me


----------



## angl2b

not a problem
if you decide to get anything make sure you ask for Peter please.
I am getting a wallet and handbag.  He told me more stuff is coming in this week.  I didn't ask to see anything else other than the sale stuff.


----------



## xIcyBluex

can you post the pictures on the thread so we can all see?


----------



## angl2b

there's a lot for me to save and post up - it was easier for me to just send out emails. 
I am anticipating more emails this week I think.  

I will try and post some pics if I can tonight.


----------



## GrkGucciGoddess

Hi fellow Dior lovers!

I visited the Dior Outlet yesterday at Woodbury Commons (NY) and purchased a great signature buckle hobo and also a necklace. Both were bought for $365!

They currently have all their leopard print bags (all sizes) at 50% off and most of their other purses are at an additional 20% off.

Happy shopping!

Take care,
GrkGucciGoddess 

PS - Here's their number just in case you would like to call them 845-928-4602


----------



## angl2b

the files are too large - I will have to make them smaller, I don't know when I will have time.  If I have time I will pt it up.  If not - please just PM me so I can just forward you the emails.  Thanks


----------



## angl2b

hello - 
for those that have received the emails - if you have time, would you mind posting it on the forum?  if I have time I will post the pics - after resizing - otherwise I will keep forwarding the emails to those that send me their emails through PM.  Thanks.


----------



## angl2b

for the ladies that PMed me, do you want me to automatically send you my new emails when I get them?  I am expecting some this week, I think.  Also, if you do like anything in the emails - please please ask for Peter and let him know I forwarded you the emails he sent me.  He has been working really hard with sending me emails, since their email system has been giving him problems.  Thanks.


----------



## juicy_girl

^^ yes please if you wouldn't mind =)


----------



## Yeimi3

angl2b said:


> for the ladies that PMed me, do you want me to automatically send you my new emails when I get them? I am expecting some this week, I think.


 

Yes please - thanks again for the previous email forwards! I don't know how to resize pics etc so sorry I can't post them up. I will try and figure it out though.


----------



## mcw

thx for your previous email.


----------



## baggirl67

angl2b said:


> for the ladies that PMed me, do you want me to automatically send you my new emails when I get them? I am expecting some this week, I think. Also, if you do like anything in the emails - please please ask for Peter and let him know I forwarded you the emails he sent me. He has been working really hard with sending me emails, since their email system has been giving him problems. Thanks.


 
Hi! i can't figure out how to PM you (I'm so not tech savvy) but when you get a chance could you please forward the email to me too? my email is stephanie2222@gmail.com . thanks so much!!


----------



## cutevngrl

Me too! can't figure out how to PM people. angl2b could you also forward that email to me. Thanks a lot!

email: ngoc.y.mai@gmail.com


----------



## phuonggy

angl2b said:


> for the ladies that PMed me, do you want me to automatically send you my new emails when I get them?  I am expecting some this week, I think.  Also, if you do like anything in the emails - please please ask for Peter and let him know I forwarded you the emails he sent me.  He has been working really hard with sending me emails, since their email system has been giving him problems.  Thanks.


hey there... do they ship out internationally by any chance...???


----------



## Virginia

I think they do but the customs fees might be high.. if you search this thread, i think you'll find the answer


----------



## nanirina

angl2b said:


> for the ladies that PMed me, do you want me to automatically send you my new emails when I get them? I am expecting some this week, I think. Also, if you do like anything in the emails - please please ask for Peter and let him know I forwarded you the emails he sent me. He has been working really hard with sending me emails, since their email system has been giving him problems. Thanks.


 weird.. i dun see any PM links!! But plz, could you sed me the email as wel? Also, if you get more emails and stuf plz send it to cunningmashi@gmail.com.

thanks!


----------



## Dimple

phuonggy said:


> hey there... do they ship out internationally by any chance...???



They used to but sadly they don't anymore. I wish they did because the prices seem so much cheaper than what it is in the Australian stores. *This *post may help.


----------



## phuonggy

Dimple said:


> They used to but sadly they don't anymore. I wish they did because the prices seem so much cheaper than what it is in the Australian stores. *This *post may help.


 
Thanx heaps all for confirming... i'm heading for japan next year... so i guess i'll just have to wait til then... *sigh*


----------



## Virginia

angl2b said:


> for the ladies that PMed me, do you want me to automatically send you my new emails when I get them?  I am expecting some this week, I think.  Also, if you do like anything in the emails - please please ask for Peter and let him know I forwarded you the emails he sent me.  He has been working really hard with sending me emails, since their email system has been giving him problems.  Thanks.



I would love it if you could just forward me any other emails you receive.  Let me know if you need my email addy again.  Thanks!


----------



## angl2b

for the ladies that received the emails - if you want to forward the emails to anyone that places requests - it would be greatly appreciated, or if anyone wants to post up all those pics.  I am not always online - esp. on the weekends.  I started adding anyone that is requesting onto the future email forward list.  
To the other ladies that has been requesting the past two days.  I will do my best and forward everything tonight.  I was at a funeral today and the day has been a bit exhausting.  So if I don't get a chance to forward - please forgive me.  I will do so by Mon or Tues.


----------



## sunkist_baby

can someone please email me the pics? kimly0624@gmail.com  TIA!


----------



## LaMissy

Here are the wallets discounted - 

Buckle (animal print): small $151, long $157, wristlet $189
My Dior (white and gold logo): small $157, long $187
My Dior (python): $210
Essentiel (black or pink leather with metal DIOR): card case $92
Essentiel: small 157
Essentiel: long $185

Cannage (leather): $170
Cannage (metallic finish): $171
Cannage (suede): $166
Cannage wallet also comes in black nylon: $158



















Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
Orlando Premium Outlet
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
Orlando, FL 32821
USA


----------



## LaMissy

Ethnics & Miss Dior





Left - $592, Right - $556





Left - $460, Right - $396





$556





$440


----------



## LaMissy

$330




$413




$330




$413




$330




$345




$248


----------



## LaMissy

Price ranges from $275 - $344





$925


----------



## jeslyn

Thanks angl2b and LaMissy for the new info.. Thanks again


----------



## xIcyBluex

LaMissy said:


>



There is a romantique bag at the top of this picture.  Did they send you the price for it? I've been looking for it for quite some time now!


----------



## LaMissy

xIcyBluex said:


> There is a romantique bag at the top of this picture. Did they send you the price for it? I've been looking for it for quite some time now!


 
Sorry they didnt but if you give peter a call at borlando he should be able to help (he was the SA that sent the photos to angl2b)

but at 40% off I am sure it would be a bargain


----------



## angl2b

Thanks LaMissy for posting the pictures for me.  
Peter has been out for several days - I was told he will be in today - I have no guarentees some of the items are still there - however if you call Peter and tell him you want something - he can check to see if they will get more shipment of it and hold it for you when it comes in.  I have 2 things myself that I am waiting for from the pictures.  Hope you ladies grab some great bags!!


----------



## LaMissy

Your welcome angl2b


----------



## angl2b

I just called in for the price of the romantique - it looks like a doctor's bag - it's a small one - longer handle - $474 and 40% off the bag. So, the total of this bag will be $284.40. A lady is trying to get more info and call me back - if there is any update to thie price I will edit this post.  Hope this helps.
Peter is not in again today.


----------



## insertnamehere

LaMissy said:


> $440


 
Can someone tell me what bag this is?? 

TIA


----------



## angl2b

LaMissy was kind enough to answer my question for this bag too...
http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/please-help-me-identify-this-bag-362349.html

Unfortunately I was told this back is still being shipped to the states.  They ran out of the black one.  They have the green one at the outlet.  If you call Peter he can hold it for you when it comes in and charge you then so you can have the bag.  They are guesstimating the arrival date to restock this item in November.


----------



## angl2b

hi ladies - Peter is waiting for confirmation on the weekend sale.  As soon as I get an email with the list of stuff and hopefully pictures my mass email will go out.  Just a heads up!  He mentioned something about 25% off shoes and 50% off certain bags - he is waiting on confirmation on that info.


----------



## Yeimi3

angl2b said:


> hi ladies - Peter is waiting for confirmation on the weekend sale. As soon as I get an email with the list of stuff and hopefully pictures my mass email will go out. Just a heads up! He mentioned something about 25% off shoes and 50% off certain bags - he is waiting on confirmation on that info.


 Thank you! Can't wait...


----------



## nen

Hi Angl2b,  will you kindly add me to your list to send out e-mails of the outlet goodies! TIA! .....
my e-mail address is...  nenalovesangel@yahoo.com


----------



## jeslyn

yeh!! Thanks again Angl2b, I sent you my email again for the new updates.


----------



## angl2b

hi ladies - I haven't gotten any emails - I did find out Guachos will be on sale - some jewelry - I think hats also?? They are still waiting for confirmation - so Peter hasn't sent me the info.  As soon as I get it - emails will be sent.  No worries.  Sale will begin on Friday.  When I send the info over - if you are interested please don't forget to ask for Peter so he can get his commission.  He has been pestered by me a lot and I told him I am forwarding information to other ladies.  Thanks!!


----------



## mcw

Thx ang.. so excited for the photos of jewlery and shoes.


----------



## insertnamehere

angl2b said:


> LaMissy was kind enough to answer my question for this bag too...
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/please-help-me-identify-this-bag-362349.html
> 
> Unfortunately I was told this back is still being shipped to the states. They ran out of the black one. They have the green one at the outlet. If you call Peter he can hold it for you when it comes in and charge you then so you can have the bag. They are guesstimating the arrival date to restock this item in November.


 
Thanks for the info and pictures angl2b  I think I'll pass on the green one - it really isn't my color


----------



## angl2b

insertnamehere said:


> Thanks for the info and pictures angl2b  I think I'll pass on the green one - it really isn't my color


 
The black one is still being shipped here from overseas.  I am waiting for that one.  I can't wait till it gets here


----------



## angl2b

sent first batch of emails - he didn't lest the prices... these are bags I think that are 50% off though!!


----------



## angl2b

all cannage line pics shown 60% off 
so the price is after the discount is: $309.60
Guachos exotic skins are 50% - you have to call Peter and refer to which picture he sent me...
burgandy - $2600 - 50% off
romantique is only 25% off - these are the only 3 he has
jewelry will go on sale - he doesn't have the pics and the exact discount - he thinks its at least 20% off


----------



## angl2b

guacho in winter white, green and blue are only 25% off
please call him to clarify - he will be there until 11 
the biggest one is $1025 and 25% off - I am not familiar with guachos - please call to clarify - 
he has a limited edition in python and it's 50% retail is over 7k


----------



## angl2b

I hate to post one after another of my own posts - but I saw that some ladies can't see pictures of what I am talking about - I didn't post any pictures.  I had massed email everyone that sent me their email in the past week.  Peter is expecting from any of you ladies that are interested in the sale handbags.  He told me to expect a few more emails - I just don't know when he is sending it, tonight?  tomorrow?  In the mean time - when you call him refer to the emails he sent me.  My name is on the emails.  He will refer to the emails to which picture you are talking about to either give you more info. on the bag or prices.  He tried posting the prices - but it didn't work.  I hope you ladies enjoy the emails - I have a few more from other stores to weed through to see what I want to buy too


----------



## princesslisa

^^^^^here are some of the pics you sent


----------



## LaMissy

I will try and post pictures laters.


----------



## angl2b

sorry if there are repeats - here are the pics - prices you have to call Peter for them - thanks!


----------



## angl2b

Peter is expecting calls - I told him about the mass email I sent out..


----------



## angl2b

Peter said he will send me pics of jewelry also - I am not sure when - sale starts today.  Give him a call!! 
Peter - Dior Outlet in Orlando - 
P: (407) 239 0090
:okay:


----------



## LaMissy

yay thanks for uploading the pic angl2b


----------



## angl2b

anytime - 
FYI Peter will be in today at 2 PM EST


----------



## angl2b

So I just called Peter - and found out he is opening boxes with more Romantique stuff - 40% off - he is going to take pics and send them to me.... *crossing fingers* and hopes it's soon!!
He told me he will take more pics and will email me.  Girls - if you are interested in the Guachos/Cannage stuff - call him!! I don't want him to think I am flaky....ush:
I am anxious about the Romantique stuff though.... 
Oh yeah there are some Ethnic line totes there - those are 60% off retail also... no further discounts... 
Just an FYI to keep your eyes peeled for more emails...
:okay:


----------



## hinotori

ohh i am interested in the TR grey/blue line... wonder if Peter has any of them?


----------



## angl2b

hinotori said:


> ohh i am interested in the TR grey/blue line... wonder if Peter has any of them?


 not sure yet - you can call and ask him - I am anxious - I am a bit embarassed too, esp cause I am calling so much....


----------



## LaMissy

angl2b said:


> not sure yet - you can call and ask him - I am anxious - I am a bit embarassed too, esp cause I am calling so much....


 

 he should be glad you are sending sales his way


----------



## angl2b

WALA!!! 

EMAIL SENT!! Check your emails ladies!!



LaMissy said:


> he should be glad you are sending sales his way


----------



## angl2b

pink one ( I saw the price was 624 -40%) = $374.40
the all beige one 2 to the last one 7 (h) * 14 (w) * 6.5 (on the side) 672-40% = $403
barrel is 294-40% = $176.40 (in grey and white, pink and beige and the brown one)
Drawstring Romantique (don't know the name, sorry!!) 576 - 40% = $345.60
Call him for the rest of the prices ladies!!!
He's expecting your calls!!


----------



## angl2b

don't know if you ladies care - but the jewelry prices I got so far are:
the gray and crystal one is $213-50%= $106.50
the all crystal one is 345-50% = $172.50
the butterfly and beads on chain necklace is: 240-50% = $120
the bracelet with Dior dangling underneath the blue beaded earrings are: $135-50%$67.50
the turtle earrings are: $147-50%= $73.50

(I wrote it down without names, so I might have made some mistakes on my report above)


----------



## kellyguo

angl2b,could you please post the pic for Jewelry?Very interested in those stuff.
Just bought a medium round trotter from Cabazon, great deal!


----------



## hinotori

since I don't live in the US, it will be a bit expensive to call him... 
could you forward the mail with the TR pics to me as well angl2b? i will pm you my email address


----------



## angl2b

hinotori said:


> since I don't live in the US, it will be a bit expensive to call him...
> could you forward the mail with the TR pics to me as well angl2b? i will pm you my email address


 I sent you the email - there are no prices - the prcies I got I already noted in the forum.  I haven't checked or asked for any other prices.


----------



## hinotori

angl2b said:


> I sent you the email - there are no prices - the prcies I got I already noted in the forum. I haven't checked or asked for any other prices.


 
thank you for the email ^^


----------



## bebelastrange

email me too
please!
queeniefl@bellsouth.net


----------



## angl2b

sent.
Ladies if you have time before I do - please post pics for other ladies.  Thanks.


----------



## mjaromero

i was wondering if you can email me too please! 

thanks!


----------



## angl2b

sent


----------



## mjaromero

thank you! so am i correct that these cannage ones are 60% off?


----------



## angl2b

angl2b said:


> all cannage line pics shown 60% off
> so the price is after the discount is: $309.60
> Guachos exotic skins are 50% - you have to call Peter and refer to which picture he sent me...
> burgandy - $2600 - 50% off
> romantique is only 25% off - these are the only 3 he has
> jewelry will go on sale - he doesn't have the pics and the exact discount - he thinks its at least 20% off


----------



## angl2b

mjaromero said:


> thank you! so am i correct that these cannage ones are 60% off?


see above


----------



## mjaromero

thanks for the info.


----------



## juicy_girl

Please send pix to me too cecilialing15@hotmail.com thanks


----------



## DiamondFemme

Please send pix to nicole1174@gmail.com


----------



## katieluvsbags

would someone please email the info as well?  I love Dior! rcrdesign@comcast.net


----------



## angl2b

ladies - please just PM me for emails - I don't always check the forums.  I have no guarantee that the bags will still be there by the time you get the emails or call.  But if you tell Peter - he will keep it in mind and let you know the moment it comes in.  Thanks!


----------



## pinkmonique73

angl2b said:


> ladies - please just PM me for emails - I don't always check the forums. I have no guarantee that the bags will still be there by the time you get the emails or call. But if you tell Peter - he will keep it in mind and let you know the moment it comes in. Thanks!


 
I can't PM I don't have enough post can someone email me please? 

pinkmonique73@gmail.com


----------



## angl2b

sending


----------



## angl2b

sent


----------



## pinkmonique73

Thanks!!! Does anyone know how much the suede black cannages are?  Are they 309?  Thanks


----------



## angl2b

angl2b said:


> all cannage line pics shown 60% off
> so the price is after the discount is: $309.60
> Guachos exotic skins are 50% - you have to call Peter and refer to which picture he sent me...
> burgandy - $2600 - 50% off
> romantique is only 25% off - these are the only 3 he has
> jewelry will go on sale - he doesn't have the pics and the exact discount - he thinks its at least 20% off


^^


----------



## pinkmonique73

angl2b said:


> ^^


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Vanilla Latte

angl2b said:


> ladies - please just PM me for emails - I don't always check the forums.  I have no guarantee that the bags will still be there by the time you get the emails or call.  But if you tell Peter - he will keep it in mind and let you know the moment it comes in.  Thanks!



Hi Angl2b,

Would you mind forward me pictures of the new bags please. I tried to PM  you but I'm new and they would not let me PM you.  Thank you so much.

I went to Desert Hill outlet today, there's not much bag left. But Dior has a very good deal. I saw some bag is even 60% off, some is 50%, and most of them is 40%.


----------



## angl2b

Vanilla Latte said:


> Hi Angl2b,
> 
> Would you mind forward me pictures of the new bags please. I tried to PM you but I'm new and they would not let me PM you. Thank you so much.
> 
> I went to Desert Hill outlet today, there's not much bag left. But Dior has a very good deal. I saw some bag is even 60% off, some is 50%, and most of them is 40%.


 
I don't know if there are a lot of bags left after the sale from the past several days.  Also, I would need an email address for me to forward you the emails.  Thanks.


----------



## Vanilla Latte

angl2b said:


> I don't know if there are a lot of bags left after the sale from the past several days.  Also, I would need an email address for me to forward you the emails.  Thanks.




Opps! Sorry! I though that I already include my email: annieluong1984@yahoo.com

Thank you


----------



## Abel1337

wow that alot of doe


----------



## love2shop_26

*Angl2b, *thanks for taking the time to post these and also emailing them out.  I know that's a lot of work to do.


----------



## imrainbow

can you also include me in ? my email is spvl@live.com, thanks !!!


----------



## angl2b

love2shop_26 said:


> *Angl2b, *thanks for taking the time to post these and also emailing them out. I know that's a lot of work to do.


 
It's not a problem.  I just feel bad that by the time some ladies call in the bags are gone. ush: However if they tell Peter what they want - when it comes in he will call them about it.  
I don't mind sending it out and posting when I can, I just didn't realize how much work it does entail.. lol.  If it was TPF I wouldn't have known about the outlets, let alone emails with deals from the outlets! 
I hope the ladies find and get what they are looking for.


----------



## angl2b

ladies - before emailing me about pricings - is it possible for you to look through this thread.  After I send you the emails, you can call Peter to get pricings or refer to this thread.  If you don't know what the bag is called - let Peter know it is the email he sent me - my name is on the email and he can refer to that.  I have this terrible habit of replying immediately even if I am doing something else.  When you email me with the pic #'s and ask me for pricings, I have to go through emails to look for that particular picture - go to this thread and get the prices.  We can eliminate my two part process if you just look through this thread.  I am sorry if I sound mean, I don't mean to.  I get a lot of emails like this and I don't mind helping so I post what I know and forward emails so you all can have this info.  If I have additional info seperate from emails I post as soon as I know.  Again, I am sorry if I sound rude and mean.  I want to help as much as I can like all the other ladies that has helped me.  
Please don't hate me.


----------



## insertnamehere

angl2b said:


> ladies - before emailing me about pricings - is it possible for you to look through this thread. After I send you the emails, you can call Peter to get pricings or refer to this thread. If you don't know what the bag is called - let Peter know it is the email he sent me - my name is on the email and he can refer to that. I have this terrible habit of replying immediately even if I am doing something else. When you email me with the pic #'s and ask me for pricings, I have to go through emails to look for that particular picture - go to this thread and get the prices. We can eliminate my two part process if you just look through this thread. I am sorry if I sound mean, I don't mean to. I get a lot of emails like this and I don't mind helping so I post what I know and forward emails so you all can have this info. If I have additional info seperate from emails I post as soon as I know. Again, I am sorry if I sound rude and mean. I want to help as much as I can like all the other ladies that has helped me.
> Please don't hate me.


 
Awww you don't sound mean!! How can anybody hate you?!? I think it's sweet that you take out the time to send these emails out to everyone to begin with.


----------



## Virginia

^I agree!  Thanks for sharing all the info you have.


----------



## LaMissy

Current Bid: £150 to die for clutch

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Limited-Edition-silver-beaded-clutch-bag_W0QQitemZ200262258729QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item200262258729&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14






Starting Bid: £9.99 no reserve.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Genuine-Chris...=39:1|66:2|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LaMissy

Sarting Bid $350

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-AUTH-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-BROWN-GAUCHO-SADDLE-HANDBAG-NEW_W0QQitemZ270288671540QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270288671540&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14







Starting Bid: $49.99 with RESERVE.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Gently-Used-Aut...=39:1|66:4|65:1|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LaMissy

Current Bid: $0.99 with reserve.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-ladies-handbag-and-matching-pumps_W0QQitemZ290269286705QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item290269286705&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LaMissy

Starting bid of $19.99 no reserve.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dior-Jacquard-Pouch_W0QQitemZ160293767802QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160293767802&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LaMissy

Staring Bid: £25 No Reserve
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dior-Shoulder-Bag_W0QQitemZ110302473630QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item110302473630&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## LaMissy

Starting Bid: £9.99 No Reserve.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dior-Logo-Tote-Bag_W0QQitemZ320312704494QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item320312704494&_trkparms=39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## sweeks

Hi! I hope it is ok to post this here!!  
I just spoke with Lubos at the Orlando Dior Outlet, 
# 407-239-0090, and he sent me these pics of the white gaucho...I am looking for the white gaucho with the long shoulder strap, but in case anyone was looking for this style, they have it and here are some pics!!


----------



## xIcyBluex

^^ Do you have the pricing on the gaucho? Its gorgeous!


----------



## Dior Addict

xIcyBluex said:


> ^^ Do you have the pricing on the gaucho? Its gorgeous!


I am pretty sure it is right under $1,000.


----------



## mable72

can you please include me too... mableleung72@hotmail.com
thanks!!!


----------



## yvonnek

hi sweeks, can you email me the details of the white gaucho? thanks!


----------



## yvonnek

my email address yvonewen@hotmail.com thanks!


----------



## mj2008

Hi sweeks

are bags in outlet allowed to be shipped overseas? to australia? 
cheers


----------



## LaMissy

I think the outlets no longer ship overseas.


----------



## mj2008

LaMissy said:


> I think the outlets no longer ship overseas.


oh no....

but thanks anyways Lamissy...


----------



## sweeks

Ladies!  I'm sorry to go MIA!  I got fixated on a gaucho from the UK on ebay and work got in the way!   Anyway, the bag is still there I called today to the Orlando outlet, it is $995.00 and they do not ship overseas, at least the Orlando Diro outlet doesn't.

Yvonnek, I'm sorry I no longer have the email, but Lubos at Dior or anyone there can send you an email with the details.


----------



## Kanebo

Interesting concept...  This was selling for $759.00 today and now it is on sale tonight only for just over $500!  I have not seen this before where someone marks it down for one day.  It is a pretty bag!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150308422427


----------



## LaMissy

Currently $21.50 NO RESERVE
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-100-AUTHENTIC-BAG-BLUE-SM-MED-SIZE_W0QQitemZ220305092651QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item220305092651&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## LaMissy

Currently: $157.50 NO RESERVE 1 Day Left
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-Bag-Pink-Swarovski-Auth-Handbag-Purse_W0QQitemZ150307770979QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item150307770979&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## mj2008

LaMissy said:


> Currently: $157.50 NO RESERVE 1 Day Left
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-Bag-Pink-Swarovski-Auth-Handbag-Purse_W0QQitemZ150307770979QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item150307770979&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318



I think the price of this ones gonna go up quite high...
saw the questions from members section on the page, someone offered $350, n the seller wasnt willing to sell


----------



## LaMissy

mj2008 said:


> I think the price of this ones gonna go up quite high...
> saw the questions from members section on the page, someone offered $350, n the seller wasnt willing to sell


 
seller ended the aution maybe she wasnt going to get as much as wanted lol.


----------



## eminere

I don't understand - so the bag originally didn't come with the crystals? The seller had them added on to the bag? Isn't that modification of the original bag design?


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;8590032 said:
			
		

> I don't understand - so the bag originally didn't come with the crystals? The seller had them added on to the bag? Isn't that modification of the original bag design?



thats what it looks like ! But I must say the bag looks so much better with the crystals


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> thats what it looks like ! But I must say the bag looks so much better with the crystals


Hmm I dunno... To me that's no longer a Dior bag - it's not a Dior design. I'd never want something like that. 

Some people are certainly creative though, I'll give the seller that.


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;8590064 said:
			
		

> Hmm I dunno... To me that's no longer a Dior bag - it's not a Dior design. I'd never want something like that.
> 
> Some people are certainly creative though, I'll give the seller that.



I get your POV. But then on the other hand , Id never want some of the original Dior deisgns either LOL 

There are so many pretty saddles out there though, Id rather buy the original versions.


----------



## LaMissy

I agree with Nat I quite liked the crystals on that Saddle. lol


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> There are so many pretty saddles out there though, Id rather buy the original versions.


Yep exactly.


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> I agree with Nat I quite liked the crystals on that Saddle. lol


 

high five, girl !


----------



## babybumblebee

the crystals do looks better lol.


----------



## madiemom

Hi Ladies ~ I'm new to the purse forum but, my daughter is teaching me as I go. I am a HUGE Dior fan and love the Gaucho collection. As I read through this thread, I realized that there were a few Dior outlets. That was something new to me. Would anyone know if the salepeople at the outlet would give you photos, prices, shipping info, etc.? If so, which outlet is best to contact? Thank you so much.


----------



## angl2b

hi ladies - 
I will send out email sfrom Peter in the next few days - if not sooner.  He told me there is a sale starting tomorrow.  He will email me pics and info.  I will send it out as soon as i get it.


----------



## Virginia

madiemom said:


> Hi Ladies ~ I'm new to the purse forum but, my daughter is teaching me as I go. I am a HUGE Dior fan and love the Gaucho collection. As I read through this thread, I realized that there were a few Dior outlets. That was something new to me. Would anyone know if the salepeople at the outlet would give you photos, prices, shipping info, etc.? If so, which outlet is best to contact? Thank you so much.



Yes, the SA's at the outlets can email you pics with prices, info, etc.  if you go back to page 1, I believe there are the outlets and their phone #'s/addresses.


----------



## mel.c

Hi

We got something good in our e-mail this morning,a PRE Black Friday Sale 30%
off Gaucho,Saddle, and Trotter bags, 30% off all wallet except
Diorissimo,Belts 40% off, Hats, gloves and scarfs, 50% off all costume
jewelry,Watches 25% off, Womens RTW 40% offwomens shoes 30%off, all mens 30%
off. This will start on Friday Nov. 14,15,16. And it will end on Sunday
close of business. Hereare a few of the bags,good time to start shopping for
Christmas some of them will not make it to Black Fri. If there is anything
you nee email or call me.

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648
(See attached file: $348.JPG)
(See attached file: $368.JPG)
(See attached file: Gaucho Tote Olive $925.JPG)


----------



## mel.c

$925


----------



## mel.c

$368


----------



## mel.c

$348


----------



## angl2b

hello all - 
as mel.c has stated this is what Peter just sent me as well.
He will send pics shortly.
Here are promotions for the " Pre-Black Friday Sale", Nov 14th, 15th, 16th
only .   After the results, we will evaluate what promotions we will launch
for Black Friday.

Bags - Addt 30% off of Gaucho, Saddle and all Trotter families.

Slgs - Addt 30% off all styles, excluding Diorissimo.

Belts - Addt 40% off all styles.

Hats, Scarves, and Gloves - Addt 75% off all styles.

Costume Jewelry - Addt 50% off all styles.

Womens RTW - Addt 40% off all styles.

Womens Shoes - Addt 30% off all shoe styles.

All Men's RTW and Men's Accessories (including Shoes, Belts, CJ, Ties,
Leathergoods, and Sunglasses) - Addt 30% off all styles.

All Watches - Addt 25% off all styles.

call me if you interested !! 407-239-0090
Thanks.

peter


----------



## tezzzzy

any pics along with the sale info?


----------



## angl2b

tezzzzy said:


> any pics along with the sale info?


 
I'm waiting for the email.  I think they are really busy already - nobody is picking up the phone.


----------



## angl2b

sent out emails with pics that Mel sent me.  Peter is off today so I didn't hear from him - I called her instead. 
She mentioned BF sales might be cheaper or more than these prices now.  I would think cheaper personally.  But just a heads up to you ladies!
Enjoy!


----------



## angl2b

I just sent out the email that Peter sent me - the handbags are the Romantique ones.   Some are repeats from what Mel sent and some aren't.  Please check your emails.  If someone has time please post the pics for me.  Thanks!


----------



## chanelover05

any photos of the belts? can someone pm if they do? thanks


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Thank you soooooooo much for the email angl2b!! I got my dream bag from the Cabazon outlet and credited it to Nao who sent you the email. You are great!!  I will post pictures when I receive the bag. 

Here are the pictures from your emails.

The following pics are from Peter:
Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
Orlando Premium Outlet
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
Orlando, FL 32821
USA

P: (407) 239 0090
F: (407) 239 0405

Here are the prices:
(See attached file: kami$368$410.jpg)
(See attached file: kami$594$368.jpg)
(See attached file: kami$672$348.jpg)
(See attached file: kami$672$474.jpg)
(See attached file: kami$696$528.jpg)






















Happy shopping everyone!!


----------



## angl2b

which bag did you get??
I am hoping to get the beige shopper - maybe if I wish hard enough they will go down to 75% off??


----------



## Fashion Doctor

The following are from Nao:
Dior Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648

Handbags are additional 30%off from the prices on the pictures!!






 $618






 $510






 $410






 $348






 $594


----------



## Fashion Doctor

More from Nao:






$925






$925






$624






$348






$1145


----------



## Fashion Doctor

angl2b said:


> which bag did you get??
> I am hoping to get the beige shopper - maybe if I wish hard enough they will go down to 75% off??



I sent you a pm ... will post the pic's when the bag arrives ... I promise!

Hope you get the beige shopper soon! 

I'm working on posting more pics and have been clicking on my poor mouse like crazy.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

More from Nao.

Handbags and wallets are 30%off from the prices on the pictures.

















$1750






 $1850


----------



## Fashion Doctor

And more from Nao:

Watches are 25%off.





















$672


----------



## teddy61

any jewelries pictures?  Last time I went to Cabazon and scored some bangles for $60 and chokers for around $22/ea. lol


----------



## angl2b

no jewelry pics - I haven't heard back from Peter today.  I am sure he is swamped. 
I am holding out for BF.  Ha ha ha.... I know it sounds greedy.
If I had more patience I would have gotten my Romantique for less...so I am hoping for a bigger discount...


----------



## angl2b

Thanks for posting the pics up for the forum.  I really appreciate it.
I can't wait for your reveal!!!



Fashion Doctor said:


> I sent you a pm ... will post the pic's when the bag arrives ... I promise!
> 
> Hope you get the beige shopper soon!
> 
> I'm working on posting more pics and have been clicking on my poor mouse like crazy.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Here are the last five pics and they are from Nao:

All handbags are 30% off from the prices next to the pictures.






$672






$368






$672






$474






$576


----------



## Fashion Doctor

angl2b said:


> Thanks for posting the pics up for the forum.  I really appreciate it.
> I can't wait for your reveal!!!



Anytime!! Thank you for sending out the emails for us!!!

I can't wait either .... my heart is racing so fast!!!


----------



## Kanebo

Here's a good price for a Cannage in a beautiful grey color.  I wish I hadn't just bought mine for $695.00, but at least I can attest that the grey is a really pretty color!

Actually, I would love the Chanel scarf under the bag lol!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-Authentic-Cannage-Nylon-Quilted-Bag_W0QQitemZ150310283795QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item150310283795&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1308


----------



## chanelover05

can you ask for pictures of belts please?


----------



## Kanebo

This bag was marked down from $759 to $485!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=150310520897

My sister had one just like it and she gave it to me, but I didn't think I would use it so I gave it back (slapping my forehead now!).  Boy do I regret it : (.


----------



## eminere

Kanebo said:


> This bag was marked down from $759 to $485!?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=150310520897
> 
> My sister had one just like it and she gave it to me, but I didn't think I would use it so I gave it back (slapping my forehead now!).  Boy do I regret it : (.


Isn't this the same bag that you posted about earlier? How many of them does the seller have?


----------



## Kanebo

She says it is being reposted for sale so it must be the same one.


----------



## foxy_chao

These two bags are at Cabazon now.  They just arrived from Europe and Asia markets.

Petite Hobo (left) = $198
Med Shopper (right) = $288

If you are interested, please ask for Sean.  He is super nice and helpful.

Sean
Dior Cabazon
Phone 951-922-3606


----------



## Krazzy

what is the name of the bag on the left? I have to have it!






thanks for posting info everyone! so the sale at the outlet is now over? 

anyone have pics of hats, gloves or scarves?

TIA!


----------



## hinotori

@Krazzy - it's from the Trotter Romantique line, not sure about the name though... satchel handbag perhaps?


----------



## natasha1980

I ordered this one, hopefully it is good. Anyone bought this before?


----------



## angl2b

ladies - you should have 3 emails with the BF presales - mostly shoes it seems.
Please call Peter if you are interested.  As usual whoever has time please load the pics up on the subforum for me.  Thanks!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Here you go. Happy shopping!! 

Ethnic001- $415 and $390
Ethnic002 - $278, $278
Ethnic003 - $322, 322
Ethnic004- $250
Ethnic005- leather $390

Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
Orlando Premium Outlet
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
Orlando, FL 32821
USA

P: (407) 239 0090
F: (407) 239 0405
(See attached file: ethnic 001.jpg)
(See attached file: ethnic 002.jpg)
(See attached file: ethnic 003.jpg)
(See attached file: ethnic 004.jpg)
(See attached file: ethnic 005.jpg)


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Ethnic006- large leather $458
Ethnic007 - $499
Ethnic008 - $278


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Picture 7- shoes from left to right (all prices are after the additional
50%)
-$216
-$203
-$212
-$216
-$221
-$173
-$198
-$231

Picture 8- shoes from left to right (all prices are after the additional
50%)
-$435
-$273
-$223
-$223
-$223
-$148

Picture 9- shoes from left to right (all prices are after the additional
50%)
-$148
-$148
-$190
-$190
-$190
-$207
-$225
-$165
-$359
-$359

Picture 10- shoes from left to right (all prices are after the additional
50%)
-$198
-$198
-$198
-$147
-$159
-$125
-$122

Picture 11- shoes from left to right (all prices are after the additional
50%)
-$173
-$160
-$140
-$177
-$149
-$129
-$129


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Picture 12- shoes from left to right (all prices are after the additional
50%)
-$297
-$297
-$297
-$249
-$239
-$239
-$368


----------



## Fashion Doctor

"Attached are pictures of the shoes that will be on promo for black friday.
We are pre selling....please call or email me with specific questions or
comments. Thank you....Peter"

Picture 1- shoes from left to right (all prices are after the additional
50%)
-$141
-$141
-$95
-$95
-$95
-$98
-$99


Picture 2- shoes from left to right (all prices are after the additional
50%)
-$133
-$156
-$297
-$216
-$113
-$70
-$115
-$115

Picture 3- shoes from left to right (all prices are after the additional
50%)
-$149
-$149
-$177
-$165
-$165
-$189
-$189


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^Attached are pictures of the shoes that will be on promo for black friday...

This apply to all the shoes. Sorry the posts are out of sequence...i'm half asleep...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Picture 4- shoes from left to right (all prices are after the additional
50%)
-$103
-$103
-$143
-$123
-$123

Picture 5- shoes from left to right (all prices are after the additional
50%)
-$194
-$194
-$180
-$147
-$147
-$147
-$147
-$147
Picture 6- shoes from left to right (all prices are after the additional
50%)
-$239
-$239
-$239
-$257
-$330
-$297
-$368



Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
Orlando Premium Outlet
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
Orlando, FL 32821
USA

P: (407) 239 0090
F: (407) 239 0405


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Sorry no price provided for the bags but you can call Peter.

Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
Orlando Premium Outlet
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
Orlando, FL 32821
USA

P: (407) 239 0090
F: (407) 239 0405


----------



## bakeacookie

The Romantique bags are so adorable! I can't believe I didn't see them before. 
And I don't think I'll be near an outlet during the sale. >_<


----------



## hinotori

bakeacookie said:


> The Romantique bags are so adorable! I can't believe I didn't see them before.
> And I don't think I'll be near an outlet during the sale. >_<


 
you can order the bag from the outlet and let them Fedex it to you.


----------



## LaMissy

Best Offer $250 - 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Saddle-Handbag-Purse-MINT_W0QQitemZ150311796823QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item150311796823&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


Kris Jenner Christian Dior Satin Purse (Kim Kardashian's mother)






Currently $45 - 9 days to go

I doubt they would dare sell a fake but still if interested ask for more photos esp interior tag.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Kris-Jenner-Chr...286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:10|39:1|240:1318







Current $200 - 2 days to go

http://cgi.ebay.com/1995-Auth-Chris...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318


----------



## LaMissy

Blue Gaucho

£450 or Your Best Offer! 7 Days to go

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dior-blue-bag_W0QQitemZ290277253423QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item290277253423&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

Anyone know the price? : )


----------



## cutevngrl

they are out of the red colored ethnic bag  and this was from last friday when I called in after I got the email in the morning. sucks. /:  but i did end up getting a beige one, but if anyone hears or sees a red one please tell me, im on a look out for one. 

thanks all


----------



## amie_nguyen

hi girls, 
does anyone know if the outlets will ship to canda?
also, do u think they still have the d' trick bags ?


----------



## amie_nguyen

i have been wanting  for the d'trick bag for the past couple of months now...i found this bag on ebay and was hoping someone could tell me if its authentic...
thanks so much 
heres the link:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140283467260


----------



## LaMissy

amie_nguyen said:


> i have been wanting for the d'trick bag for the past couple of months now...i found this bag on ebay and was hoping someone could tell me if its authentic...
> thanks so much
> heres the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140283467260


 

wrong thread babe! but that dtrick is real


----------



## amie_nguyen

thanks LaMissy!

im sorry 
im very new to forums..this is my first forum in anything before
thanks fore the help


----------



## LaMissy

no problem and also a warm welcome to the Dior forum.


----------



## FrankieP

I can't afford this right now, so someone else please nab it asap!!! Gorgeous teal Gaucho from luverly tPF'er. 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250335199297


----------



## cutevngrl

Sorry amie_nguyen I don't think the outlets are shipping their items outside of the US. From previous threads someone mentioned they did this awhile ago, but not anymore. 

As far as d'trick bags go, I know the outlets do not carry them anymore. You can try ebay, i've seen a few floating around, and they go for about $250 (the ones that are actually auctioned) and the BIN for some outrageous ones run as high as $800. so good luck with that!


----------



## authenticplease

My SA has these shoes on hold for me....PM me if you want his contact info(just so he isn't bombarded with calls) and if you already know who he is, then let me know you are taking them so I can mark off my list!

Dior silver cap toe in 7 & 7.5 down to $234.

Valentino in 6.5 down to $208


----------



## authenticplease

Hi again....my SA just let me know he has these available.....LMK if you are interested....just PM me but if you already have his contact info then LMK you are taking them so I can mark them off my list!  Everything is 70% off.

Chanel cap toe slingbacks in burgundy/grey 39
MiuMiu Jewel toe flat in metallic grey with peep toe 39
Dior Mule in Gold with D ring 36
CL Sharka 70 in magenta 36.5
CL yoyospina 100 black patent 38
CL padrino 70 patent calf burgundy bootie 37
CL gattica in metallic gray 40
Gucci Scmosciato Dapple(pebble brn color) with brass button pump 7B

Anyone interested?


----------



## nataliam1976

authenticplease said:


> Hi again....my SA just let me know he has these available.....LMK if you are interested....just PM me but if you already have his contact info then LMK you are taking them so I can mark them off my list!  Everything is 70% off.
> 
> Chanel cap toe slingbacks in burgundy/grey 39
> MiuMiu Jewel toe flat in metallic grey with peep toe 39
> Dior Mule in Gold with D ring 36
> CL Sharka 70 in magenta 36.5
> CL yoyospina 100 black patent 38
> CL padrino 70 patent calf burgundy bootie 37
> CL gattica in metallic gray 40
> Gucci Scmosciato Dapple(pebble brn color) with brass button pump 7B
> 
> Anyone interested?




aaaargh there is NOTHING in my size !! except for yoyospinas which I need half the size up! I so wish I could grab some of those...thanks for posting anyway!


----------



## hautest

i wish i looked in this thread sooner! i'm looking for a good price on a saddle bag. i can't believe that blue double saddle went for such a low amount. it was authentic right?


----------



## nataliam1976

hautest said:


> i wish i looked in this thread sooner! i'm looking for a good price on a saddle bag. i can't believe that blue double saddle went for such a low amount. it was authentic right?



all auctions posted here are authentic


----------



## micamica

omg, this is so cute! will someone get me this for christmas??  any other time of the year, I would've gotten it for this deal! but now....sigh.....
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-450-00-CHRIST...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## LaMissy

micamica said:


> omg, this is so cute! will someone get me this for christmas??  any other time of the year, I would've gotten it for this deal! but now....sigh.....
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-450-00-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-GIPSY-Satchel-Bag-Purse_W0QQitemZ290281420787QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item290281420787&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1308|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50


 

Anyone interested must and I stress must get more photos as there arent enough photos at the moment.


----------



## evs

Cannage booties really cheap!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=120349704461


----------



## pcil

Hi All, Does anyone has info on what the outlet currently has? Thanks!


----------



## ChanelMinaj

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1229343575046

*I just scored these pumps for $125 and **FREE SHIPPING + GIFT BOX & BOW with code: SFAGIFT *


----------



## Lots_of_bags

does anyone know what price these watches where? thanks.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^The black Riva watch with 21 diamonds was over $800 last month.


----------



## nik145

2 weeks ago, Blanca from Cabazon said that the black is about $1000+ plus 30% off.  Email her if you have any question, she's extremely helpful.


----------



## FrankieP

Gorgeous Gaucho! http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/mona_danya/items/Christian_Dior_Teal_Blue_Medium_Gaucho


----------



## LaMissy

Cruise Sale Now On...









Christian Dior Nylon Charming Bag
[COLOR=#0000]WAS £560.00[/COLOR]
NOW £390.00​





Christian Dior Hermitage Tote
[COLOR=#0000]WAS £1240.00[/COLOR]
NOW £740.00​





Christian Dior Stitched Clutch
[COLOR=#0000]WAS £430.00[/COLOR]
NOW £299.00​





Christian Dior Woven Leather Hobo
[COLOR=#0000]WAS £1045.00[/COLOR]
NOW £730.00​
http://www.cruiseclothing.co.uk/#25991X0


----------



## Krazzy

anyone know what the after xmas sale will be?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

New pictures received from the outlet. Sorry I don't have the prices. Please call Peter at the outlet. Happy shopping and Merry Christmas!!

"ATTACHED ARE PICTURES OF NEW BAGS!!! CALL OR EMAIL WITH ANY QUESTIONS OR
COMMENTS peter

Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
Orlando Premium Outlet
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
Orlando, FL 32821
USA
P: (407) 239 0090
F: (407) 239 0405"





************^A blue gaucho mafia member highly recommended bag!!! :ninja:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

More:


----------



## bakeacookie

I was at Cabazon today, and despite not knowing much of the Dior line, I just read the signs. 

Some of the Lady Dior accessories (wallet, pouch things) were additional 30% off, and some of the romantique items that I commented on in this thread previously were an additional 40% off. The items were adorable, but way too small for my use. 

Hope someone found that info useful. ^_^;;


----------



## LaMissy

Needs a little bit of a clean 






http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dior-Pale-Denim-jeans-tan-leather-shoulder-bag_W0QQitemZ370134994897QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item370134994897&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1295%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

£60 - 8 hours left.


----------



## LaMissy

Cute.. but i wonder why there is a hole in interior tag.

LADY DIOR CADILLAC BAG






$350 No Bids yet - 2 days left.

BIN $500


----------



## LaMissy

$25 Reserve not met - 4 days to go

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-black-leather-purse_W0QQitemZ230316437320QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item230316437320&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## LaMissy

$1.75 - 5 days to go.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-Authentic-my-dior-lady-handbag-purse_W0QQitemZ110331304701QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item110331304701&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## LaMissy

$10.95 - 5 Days to go

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-My-Dior-Large-Pockets-Camel-Brown-Bag_W0QQitemZ260338813343QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item260338813343&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Dior Anniversary Peep Toe Platform, on sale $429 at eLuxury, size 38.5 EU/8.5 US.


----------



## nataliam1976

MY SIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HollyDolly

are we allowed to post our own auctions here? i got a CD charm fashion ring for xmas in a size 6 and it doesnt fit, boo


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> MY SIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMG Nat get it get it!!! Those shoes are absolutely lustworthy


----------



## eminere

HollyDolly said:


> are we allowed to post our own auctions here? i got a CD charm fashion ring for xmas in a size 6 and it doesnt fit, boo


No, you can't advertise or promote your own auctions here, nor can you sell outside of the Marketplace forum.

If the ring is current season you could try to exchange it at a boutique.


----------



## HollyDolly

thanks, eminere!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

nataliam1976 said:


> MY SIZE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Not my size  ...and it's gone now ...

OK whoever snatched it up, you better come back here to post some pics for us to dool over!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9169365 said:
			
		

> OMG Nat get it get it!!! Those shoes are absolutely lustworthy



I cant, the customs here will charge me an outrageous amount, they are great but I wont pay +800$ for them, Id rather spend it on leather Louboutins, KWIM?


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> I cant, the customs here will charge me an outrageous amount, they are great but I wont pay +800$ for them, Id rather spend it on leather Louboutins, KWIM?


Awww I know, but those shoes are absolutely to die for... 

Just imagine them with a smart Le Smoking and gloves...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oooooooo and GLOVES ...


----------



## rainedrop1019

Bakeacookie - I was going to go to Cabazon this past week but didn't. I knew I should have!!

Do you know if they had any of the romantique trotter bags available or is it just wishful thinking I can snag one up still....:s TIA!


----------



## bagwhore808

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum but just this was such an awesome thread.  I live in Vegas and have never been to any of the outlet malls.  The only dior stores that I've been to are the full price stores.  I have a SA that usually send me emails when they have their sales.  Recently bought a Cannage "D" clutch for 50% off.  Do you think the outlets have better deals than that?  And I also read that they'll mail it to you too?  Does anyone have a contact at the Palm Springs outlet mall that I could email or have emails of sales events sent to me?  Thanks!!


----------



## bakeacookie

rainedrop1019 said:


> Bakeacookie - I was going to go to Cabazon this past week but didn't. I knew I should have!!
> 
> Do you know if they had any of the romantique trotter bags available or is it just wishful thinking I can snag one up still....:s TIA!




I'm not too familiar with the line, but there was one in brown. You may want to call, as it was on their sale area when I was there. As far as romantique bags purses, their selection was very limited.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Here is one for the Jazzclub lovers 

Zebra Jazzclub Pouch in pony finished leather, £365 at Dior.com

(Sorry I know it's not on sale but I just couldn't help it. Isn't it adorable? )


----------



## eminere

Fashion Doctor said:


> Here is one for the Jazzclub lovers
> 
> Zebra Jazzclub Pouch in pony finished leather, £365 at Dior.com
> 
> (Sorry I know it's not on sale but I just couldn't help it. Isn't it adorable? )



That and the leopard print are both on sale at 50% off in Dior boutiques here in Australia, together with all the pony-finish bags and clutches.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^OMG I've got to check with the Dior boutique here in the US. I want this pony!!


----------



## mel.c

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=110333262612&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=001
Authentic Dior Gaucho Start $99.99


----------



## jensweet1

What is this bag called?




TIA!


----------



## LaMissy

jensweet1 said:


> What is this bag called?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


 
Braided Gaucho


----------



## Fashion Doctor

That's a mini gaucho but I'm not sure about the full name.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oops thanks Missy!


----------



## LaMissy

The one in the photo looks like the mini.


----------



## justonemore

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat19950738cat14930744cat20140740

I missed this ...
If anyone sees this again, please let me know!


----------



## Bonjour

hinotori said:


> you can order the bag from the outlet and let them Fedex it to you.



do we have to pay for shipping then?


----------



## Virginia

yea, there's a shipping charge


----------



## nadianostalgia

Hi! Would anyone of you have the e-mail addy of Dior in Cabazon or Woodbury? I was hoping to ask the for pictures of bags in stock. Thanks!


----------



## adrienne99

I was just at woodbury commons, 70% off sunglasses. Ask for Fred (he's a cutie!)


----------



## SimplyMe

How long do items at the outlet last? Given that they're not sold out yet of course.  I have yet to own any dior bags but looking at these bags and prices...ahhhh hard to control!


----------



## jess1ca

hi there, I am new...i had these authenticated yesterday, I thought these are good.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:L:LCA:US:1123

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:L:LCA:US:1123

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## claralanz

Um is the outlet ship to overseas?  Is there any website?  Thanks in advance


----------



## Virginia

there's no website and I believe they FedEx internationally.


----------



## hinotori

Virginia said:


> there's no website and I believe they FedEx internationally.


 
they only ship within the US, not internationally anymore


----------



## Virginia

ooh, i didn't know that. thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## glamourgirlpink

nadianostalgia said:


> Hi! Would anyone of you have the e-mail addy of Dior in Cabazon or Woodbury? I was hoping to ask the for pictures of bags in stock. Thanks!



Yes, this would be great!  I'd love to have pics emailed too cause I'd really love to buy a little something!  Need a Dior fix badly...


----------



## claralanz

oh mmm thanks!! I wish they ship to overseas..cos in australia there are no outlets and only few main stores mmmmm >_<********


----------



## pcil

glamourgirlpink said:


> Yes, this would be great!  I'd love to have pics emailed too cause I'd really love to buy a little something!  Need a Dior fix badly...



Me too. Or could someone post latest outlet items here? Thanks!


----------



## forevergucci

Yes, could someone please post the latest items from the outlets? I just recently bought a Dior bag and was thinking of getting a wallet to match. How much is the shipping charges & sales tax? I live in VA.
TIA


----------



## SoxFan777

I would love the newest outlet items, too...

Yes, the shipping is $25 (perhaps $15? now my memory fails me) and it comes FAST... I bought my last purse from Eric C (don't know if I should post his last name? anyway, he was asian so it's the eric with the asian last name!).  He was VERY nice and he actually called ME when the bag I was waiting for came in.  What a sweetie... very helpful in describing what was in stock, too.  I said I wanted a dior saddle rasta and (get this!) it came in at $200... I got the last one, but it was wonderful!  I still love it, even if it doesn't fit much.

Oh, and the tax I saved (i didn't have to pay sales tax) was about equal to the shipping cost so no big deal at ALL.  

Hope this helps!  And yes, if you get pictures of current outlet stock, post them here!


----------



## omoshiroiine

Hey all,

Just got the memo from the Dior Outlet in Cabazon. The petite/mini trotter romantique pouches have now been reduced to $137. 

Contact Sean if you're interested -- (951) 922-3606


----------



## omoshiroiine

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=2510&pictureid=20324


----------



## KPCoppola

Cool gaucho- just had it authenticated in "authenticate this"

http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-CHRIS...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## eminere

Those are very cute! And not bad a price either


----------



## cupcakekiss

spy any other trotter romantique bags? pricing? TIA


----------



## ThisVNchick

justonemore said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...31cat6000734cat19950738cat14930744cat20140740
> 
> I missed this ...
> If anyone sees this again, please let me know!




don't be sad, the outlets just got their share of the gypsy bag, they do not have it in red, but i think there is a white sand color and a fushia color on sale for $645, same size!!! CALL THEM! and you don't have to worry about authenticity!


----------



## LaMissy

jesus I should be sooo living in the states! All these SAKS, NM sales it would be so hard to resist.


----------



## hk318

I called the NY outlet, they have the gipsy ruffle large in pink and dark rust $875,
the other plain leathers are $745
I asked about the $645, they said they dont see anything in that price range.
but they will have more bags coming next week


----------



## jmcadon

^^They have had the $875 price for quite awhile...I would love to get this bag for$645!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

More pics from Peter. He did not provide the price but you could call the outlet. 

Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
Orlando Premium Outlet
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
Orlando, FL 32821
USA

P: (407) 239 0090
F: (407) 239 0405


----------



## Fashion Doctor




----------



## Fashion Doctor




----------



## Fashion Doctor




----------



## Fashion Doctor




----------



## LaMissy

ooh la la the le plisse has gone to the outlet.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

What is the name of these purse?  IMG_4408 and 4433 (pink one!)??  I may want to get this to replace my prada.  That is soooooooooooooo lovely.  I want to call but I don't know the name of those purses!  Help!


----------



## LaMissy

Work_For_Purse said:


> What is the name of these purse? IMG_4408 and 4433 (pink one!)?? I may want to get this to replace my prada. That is soooooooooooooo lovely. I want to call but I don't know the name of those purses! Help!


 
Pink one is the Pink Satin Cannage Drawstring Bag and the other photo shows the "Lovely" bags I think its just called Lovely shoulder bag.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Thanks, LaMissy!!  But, IMG_4433 (pink one) is not drawstring...??  I wonder if they have in black though...


----------



## joeyjimmy

OMG, I thought that I was almost weaned from my Dior addiction! Now I can feel my heart pounding as I look at everything!


----------



## eminere

SIGH we NEED outlets here. ush:


----------



## averagejoe

These heels are from the 60th Anniversary collection and I think that they are the most divine heels from Dior. They are SO Dior. Too bad my mom doesn't like wearing heels anymore, because I would definitely get these for her!


----------



## bagsarelove

Prices anyone  ?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

LaMissy said:


> ooh la la the le plisse has gone to the outlet.



Can you believe it? I'm tempted to get another one. Those frame bags a so lovely, but the grey basket bag is divine!


----------



## LaMissy

I know FD it is soo tempting but lucky they dont deliver overseas hihi. My credit card is safe.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^Hahaha I'm hoping they'll be sold out soon so I can stop thinking about them.


----------



## LaMissy

hahaha I bet you will be kicking yourself when they are sold out though


----------



## Fashion Doctor

lol I'll be kicking myself regardless, even if I get one and then i'm not able to get the other two ....:blink::ban:


----------



## LaMissy

lol  handbag life huh! so hard and stressful


----------



## xokarmaxo

Saw this bag as being available at the outlet on the other page. I am looking to buy my first Dior handbag and was wondering if anyone knew how much this particular bag would be at the outlet? 

TIA for your help!~


----------



## LaMissy

your best bet would to call the outlet direct to see if they have any in stock. They deliver for a small charge aswell.

Ask for peter. The bag you want is called the black Gaucho tote.

Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
Orlando Premium Outlet
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
Orlando, FL 32821
USA

P: (407) 239 0090
F: (407) 239 0405


----------



## eminere

A rare find for the Dior gentleman: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CD-LE-CONNAI...oryZ3001QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;9694150 said:
			
		

> A rare find for the Dior gentleman: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CD-LE-CONNAISSEUR-BLACK-SHAWL-TUXEDO-38R_W0QQitemZ180327343947QQihZ008QQcategoryZ3001QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Swoon...quintessence of elegance


----------



## xokarmaxo

Thanks so much LaMissy! I actually sent them an e-mail asking about the availability and cost of this bag. 

If this bag isn't available, can someone suggest a nice bag as my first Dior purchase that I might be able to find at the outlet? 

I am pretty much a large bag kinda girl... black, for my first Dior bag... silver/nickel hardware. Preferably something to wear on the shoulder? 

Can someone help?

Thanking you in advance for your help!~ 



LaMissy said:


> your best bet would to call the outlet direct to see if they have any in stock. They deliver for a small charge aswell.
> 
> Ask for peter. The bag you want is called the black Gaucho tote.
> 
> Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
> Orlando Premium Outlet
> 8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
> Orlando, FL 32821
> USA
> 
> P: (407) 239 0090
> F: (407) 239 0405


----------



## SoxFan777

I heard that they are 70% off retail?  That sounds like too much, but that's what someone posted in the deals and steals board.  can anyone confirm?


----------



## SoxFan777

Fashion Doctor said:


>


 

Anyone know what either of these bags are called and/or what they are going for?  I love them both!


----------



## bagchic1

*Fashion Doctor* - Thanks for posting the pictures.  I called the outlet several times and asked to be added to the mailing list, but still did not get any email from them.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

SoxFan777 said:


> Anyone know what either of these bags are called and/or what they are going for?  I love them both!



The top ones are Dior Saint Tropez Bags and the lower ones are from the Dior Lovely collection. Sorry I don't have the price.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

bagchic1 said:


> *Fashion Doctor* - Thanks for posting the pictures.  I called the outlet several times and asked to be added to the mailing list, but still did not get any email from them.



My pleasure!


----------



## pcil

SoxFan777 said:


> Anyone know what either of these bags are called and/or what they are going for?  I love them both!



The one in the bottom is $450. They're pre-selling president's day sale right now.


----------



## pcil

Cannage001- python, limited edition $432
cannage002  pony hair $718
cannage003- lamb skin (also in  black) $508
cannage004 - $438 (also in white and black) and $333
cannage005- lambskin $508


----------



## pcil

Gaucho001- double gaucho $770
gaucho002- single $613
gaucho003- single metallic $683
gaucho004- small traveller $648
gaucho005- large traveller $802


----------



## pcil

Gaucho006- limited edition : On the left (number 020!!!) $738, clutch $338)
gaucho007- double gaucho p. Leather, croc finish $928


----------



## pcil

Please contact Lubos in Orlando outlet. He's been really nice taking pictures and sending prices for us:
Lubos Petratur
Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
Orlando Premium Outlet
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
Orlando, FL 32821
P: (407) 239 0090
F: (407) 239 0405


----------



## LaMissy

thanks pcil for the photos, the Drawstring Cannages look yummy.


----------



## Riahnna

thanks pcil,
one question, do you know if they charge sales tax if shipped to another state?


----------



## hinotori

Riahnna said:


> thanks pcil,
> one question, do you know if they charge sales tax if shipped to another state?


 
yup the do


----------



## xokarmaxo

I'm new to Dior, so forgive me if this is a stupid question: what is the difference between a double gaucho and a single gaucho? Is it that the double has the extra medallion and key on the strap?


----------



## LaMissy

The double has an extra compartment at the front. Kinda like a sack lol. 

Wheres the normal ones only have a single compartment.


----------



## xokarmaxo

LaMissy said:


> The double has an extra compartment at the front. Kinda like a sack lol.
> 
> Wheres the normal ones only have a single compartment.


 
ahhhh!~ And here I am thinking it's because of the medallian and key being on the strap as well since I couldn't really visually see the difference! 

Thanks so much for your help!~


----------



## xokarmaxo

Okay, I've made up my mind that I want one of these gaucho bags; Peter calls these a "Single Gaucho". I was thinking about getting the black one, but the white one is growing on me... what do you recommend? Suggestions? This would be my very first Dior handbag. 

TIA for your suggestions!~


----------



## pcil

xokarmaxo said:


> Okay, I've made up my mind that I want one of these gaucho bags; Peter calls these a "Single Gaucho". I was thinking about getting the black one, but the white one is growing on me... what do you recommend? Suggestions? This would be my very first Dior handbag.
> 
> TIA for your suggestions!~



I like white..black is nice too if you're afraid of getting your bag dirty


----------



## Sunnydqt

The white one is super cute. I would totally get the white one if I didn't a wedding to save money for.


----------



## LaMissy

xokarmaxo said:


> Okay, I've made up my mind that I want one of these gaucho bags; Peter calls these a "Single Gaucho". I was thinking about getting the black one, but the white one is growing on me... what do you recommend? Suggestions? This would be my very first Dior handbag.
> 
> TIA for your suggestions!~


 

I think the white too, I know it would look great with everything and a perfect summer, spring,autumn & winter bag


----------



## Sunnydqt

I don't know if you guys have seen a movie called "Holiday" with Kate Winslet & Cameron Diaz. There's a scene where Cameron Diaz is wearing that white Gaucho with knee high boots with a long winter coat. The first thing I noticed of course was the white gaucho. Go for white!!


----------



## SoxFan777

pcil said:


> The one in the bottom is $450. They're pre-selling president's day sale right now.


 
Thanks!  I like it but I bought some dior shoes today so I'm going to hold off.


----------



## Virginia

Sunnydqt said:


> I don't know if you guys have seen a movie called "Holiday" with Kate Winslet & Cameron Diaz. There's a scene where Cameron Diaz is wearing that white Gaucho with knee high boots with a long winter coat. The first thing I noticed of course was the white gaucho. Go for white!!



OT, I love that movie!!! I've seen it multiple times already and can go for more!


----------



## ReRe

I would love that silver python in either the bag or clutch.  Cabazon is out, checking with Orlando and Woodbury.


----------



## pcil

ReRe said:


> I would love that silver python in either the bag or clutch.  Cabazon is out, checking with Orlando and Woodbury.



I think Lubos has those. Call him @ Orlando outlet.


----------



## ReRe

Thanks I called already, Peter wasn't there, so I talked with a young lady named Sam, she indicated they didn't have them, but they had some additional boxes to open and she would check.  I can't get Woodbury until tomorrow.  I'll keep trying. Thanks.


----------



## LaMissy

ReRe said:


> Thanks I called already, Peter wasn't there, so I talked with a young lady named Sam, she indicated they didn't have them, but they had some additional boxes to open and she would check. I can't get Woodbury until tomorrow. I'll keep trying. Thanks.


 
good luck ReRe! Keep us posted!


----------



## *JJ*

pcil said:


> I think Lubos has those. Call him @ Orlando outlet.



thanks for all the pics pcil! they don't ship internationally, do they?


----------



## LaMissy

No JJ. They use to but stopped sometime last year!


----------



## *JJ*

sucks


----------



## LaMissy

yes its a shame, the outlets have some awesome deals.


----------



## averagejoe

OMG these are to die for, especially the one on the left. And their prices are SO low, too. They must have been on 75% off before because they are made from exotic skins.

I saw the clutch version at Holt Renfrew and the python is so sparkly (it's like they rubbed tiny tiny sparkling glitter into the skin) and out of this world!


----------



## ReRe

I can't believe it but they did find the clutch for me at Orlando.  I asked about the larger bag but no luck there.  One of the ladies mentioned they'd had some problems with the python curling, so maybe I'm better off with the clutch that won't get too much use, rather than the larger gaucho.  At this price though, I'm estatic.. I had this bag in my hands at Saks 3 times before I decided not to get it and that was at $1350.


----------



## pcil

ReRe said:


> I can't believe it but they did find the clutch for me at Orlando.  I asked about the larger bag but no luck there.  One of the ladies mentioned they'd had some problems with the python curling, so maybe I'm better off with the clutch that won't get too much use, rather than the larger gaucho.  At this price though, I'm estatic.. I had this bag in my hands at Saks 3 times before I decided not to get it and that was at $1350.



congratss!! post pics when you get it ^_^


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> OMG these are to die for, especially the one on the left. And their prices are SO low, too. They must have been on 75% off before because they are made from exotic skins.
> 
> I saw the clutch version at Holt Renfrew and the python is so sparkly (it's like they rubbed tiny tiny sparkling glitter into the skin) and out of this world!


It's almost as if the python has been pearlised, isn't it? Just divine!  Congratulations ReRe!


----------



## eminere

Another rare find: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/VTG-DIOR-hom...ryZ52406QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## eminere

Awesome canvas belt by Hedi Slimane: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/DIOR-HOMME-b...oryZ1060QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ci7h2ino4

Fashion Doctor said:


>


 ^^^I just bought that pink bag.... wonderful for the summer!!!! Such a hot color!!!!!  

And this is my first Dior bag!!! i've always admired their bags and I saw the white and black cannage bags at saks and neimans for so cheap but passed because I wanted a different color.  Glad I held out.


----------



## LaMissy

ci7h2ino4 said:


> ^^^I just bought that pink bag.... wonderful for the summer!!!! Such a hot color!!!!!
> 
> And this is my first Dior bag!!! i've always admired their bags and I saw the white and black cannage bags at saks and neimans for so cheap but passed because I wanted a different color. Glad I held out.


 

congrats ci7 you must remember to post some photos of your new baby.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Oooooo that is one hot bag! Congrats on your first Dior bag ci7!


----------



## eminere

ci7h2ino4 said:


> ^^^I just bought that pink bag.... wonderful for the summer!!!! Such a hot color!!!!!
> 
> And this is my first Dior bag!!! i've always admired their bags and I saw the white and black cannage bags at saks and neimans for so cheap but passed because I wanted a different color.  Glad I held out.


Congrats!


----------



## pcil

Congrats! That's a nice bag


----------



## *JJ*

i managed to snag one of those bags from orlando as well, a friend will send it to me! thanks for posting those pics and the prices for those of us who don't live near an outlet! you guys are awesome


----------



## Fashion Doctor

^^Which one did get JJ, may I ask?


----------



## *JJ*

the black gaucho tote, the smaller one


----------



## UCDChick08

I just got the pink one (with dark silver metal) for $507 + tax + shipping
I can't wait to see my new baby!


----------



## xokarmaxo

Thanks for the suggestions on which gaucho to get, the black or the white. The white one is absolutely adorable, but I decided on the black one because I was so afraid of getting the white one dirty, even though I do "baby" my bags.

I sent my payment info to Peter today, so hopefully, within the next couple of days, I'll have my very first Dior bag! 

Thanks everyone for being so helpful! This forum has some wonderful people!~


----------



## LaMissy

wow more we have more additions to the Gaucho Mafia! Please post your pics once you receive your lovely bags


----------



## ruktam

averagejoe said:


> OMG these are to die for, especially the one on the left. And their prices are SO low, too. They must have been on 75% off before because they are made from exotic skins.
> 
> I saw the clutch version at Holt Renfrew and the python is so sparkly (it's like they rubbed tiny tiny sparkling glitter into the skin) and out of this world!



is it still available?? both of them?? and how much


----------



## eminere

ruktam said:


> is it still available?? both of them?? and how much


$738 and $338 - link.


----------



## mumum

Thank you everyone also. I too talked and sent my I formation to Peter yesterday. I am actually getting the brown cannage tote from them!!!

Peter is out today but should be back tomarrow. Waiting for my shipment andsuprise my wife with it. Thanks again for the great support here.


----------



## LaMissy

congrats mumum, your wife is going to be one happy lady.


----------



## mumum

LaMissy said:


> congrats mumum, your wife is going to be one happy lady.


 

Thanks LaMissy,

Actually I have got her three diors over the past couple of years all due to the great tips from you all.


----------



## ReRe

ruktam said:


> is it still available?? both of them?? and how much


 
I think they will be tough to find, I spoke to all 3 outlets and only found 1 clutch, none of the larger gauchos in python,


----------



## revolve10

does anyone have Peters email?


----------



## LaMissy

mumum said:


> Thanks LaMissy,
> 
> Actually I have got her three diors over the past couple of years all due to the great tips from you all.


 

then she must be a very lucky lady


----------



## LaMissy

revolve10 said:


> does anyone have Peters email?


 

cant remember myself. it was posted a few pages back


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Is it ok to post their email here?


----------



## LaMissy

yes many of the girls have posted the email here before


----------



## hinotori

Let me help you out Dior lovers!

I have all the info of the 3 Dior outlets for you:

Christian Dior Woodbury
Woodbury Common Premium Outlets NY 
498 Red Apple Court
Central Valley, NY 10917

P: (845) 928 4602 

BWOODBURY@us.christiandior.com

Christian Dior Cabazon
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230

P: (951) 922 3606

BCabazon@us.christiandior.com

Christian Dior Orlando
Orlando Premium Outlet
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
Orlando, FL 32821
USA

P: (407) 239 0090

BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com


----------



## pcil

Couple more item from Dior Cabazon attached. Please contact Denise @ Desert Hills Premium Outlets Phone 951-922-3606.


----------



## pcil

Last one..


----------



## babykisses

the white cannage is so pretty!!! thanks for the pics! is the cannage collection popular? when i try to search for pics of it on the forum, couldn't find find that many pics on it.... but the cannage collection is lovely!!! anyone has that bagg? if you do, can you please pm me with the pics? THANK YOU!


----------



## baggirl67

pcil said:


> Last one..


 
thanks for posting! does anyone have pricing on the plisse bag?


----------



## pcil

Got another update...

Dear valuable clients,
 we just received 1 crocodile Gaucho.It is a limited edition #003. It is 75%
 off outlet price Retail was 16,500. Outlet price is 8,250 plus an
 additional 75% off. FINAL PRICE: 2,062.50.

 There is no hold on this item. Please call LUBOS with any questions.
P: (407) 239 0090


----------



## pcil

baggirl67 said:


> thanks for posting! does anyone have pricing on the plisse bag?



It's $1115. Roll over on the pics and you'll see the price


----------



## averagejoe

pcil said:


> Got another update...
> 
> Dear valuable clients,
> we just received 1 crocodile Gaucho.It is a limited edition #003. It is 75%
> off outlet price Retail was 16,500. Outlet price is 8,250 plus an
> additional 75% off. FINAL PRICE: 2,062.50.
> 
> There is no hold on this item. Please call LUBOS with any questions.
> P: (407) 239 0090


 
I almost fainted when I saw the final price. It's so low!!!! Someone PLEASE buy this!


----------



## Virginia

^I agree, it's definitely a great price for exotic leather!!


----------



## eminere

pcil said:


> Got another update...
> 
> Dear valuable clients,
> we just received 1 crocodile Gaucho.It is a limited edition #003. It is 75%
> off outlet price Retail was 16,500. Outlet price is 8,250 plus an
> additional 75% off. FINAL PRICE: 2,062.50.
> 
> There is no hold on this item. Please call LUBOS with any questions.
> P: (407) 239 0090


Wow that is drop dead stunning!


----------



## lovemydeals

Hi - I hope its okay to post this here, if not, mods please move. I'm usually over in the LV/Chanel forum, but want to get my first Dior. Can you ladies tell me if these bags are available at the outlets or retail stores only?

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Di...age-medium-tote/cat60024/302634201/detail.fly

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Di...-top-handle-bag/cat60024/302434701/detail.fly 

Sorry, I tried to post a the pics, but kept on getting an error message. 

TIA!


----------



## asianpearl_21

any new bags or pictures from dior outlets???  im looking for a couple of dior bags.  no spec design in mind...thanks!!!  
p.s. this is the greatest thread ever.


----------



## nataliam1976

OMG


----------



## xokarmaxo

I got my black single gaucho in today and thought that it would be bigger than what it was. It's a GORGEOUS bag, but I decided to trade it in for the large black traveller gaucho bag. Now *that* bag, I know for sure would satisfy my love for the BIG bags!  Can't wait to get it! Thanks everyone for your help!~


----------



## pegasuscom

You all probably know this already, but eluxury is having an additional 30% off their sale priced handbags. I know this is not an outlet issue per se, but I thought you might want to compare prices. The 30% price is reflected in your shopping cart so you have to add the item to the cart to see your final price. Here is a link to the sale page:

http://www.eluxury.com/estore/sales/public.jsp?navChild=cat20071&catId=home&brand=3806

The discount applies to shoes as well.


----------



## pegasuscom

eLUXURY is having an additional 30% off their sale priced handbags. I thought you might want to compare prices to the outlet store items. The 30% price is reflected in your shopping cart so you have to add the item to the cart to see your final price. Here is a link to the handbags sale page:

http://www.eluxury.com/estore/sales/...ome&brand=3806

The discount applies to shoes as well.


----------



## nataliam1976

xokarmaxo said:


> I got my black single gaucho in today and thought that it would be bigger than what it was. It's a GORGEOUS bag, but I decided to trade it in for the large black traveller gaucho bag. Now *that* bag, I know for sure would satisfy my love for the BIG bags!  Can't wait to get it! Thanks everyone for your help!~


 
OMG a traveller, love this size ! please post pics when you get it


----------



## ReRe

Cabazon outlet had some smaller east west lady diors...


----------



## pukasonqo

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-double-fla...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
^^
tpfer


----------



## Roxana

If anyone is looking for a *trailer* bag in great condition, here's one!
http://cgi.ebay.com/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350150932570

I love this line, I was able to find one myself recently and I adore it!!


----------



## ReRe

Here is my python gaucho, its ltd edition, number 95.


----------



## pcil

^^ prettyyyy!! congrats!


----------



## Virginia

Congrats ReRe!!


----------



## eminere

Stunning!


----------



## ayla

^ I have the smaller version of that bag, great bag !


----------



## LaMissy

xokarmaxo said:


> I got my black single gaucho in today and thought that it would be bigger than what it was. It's a GORGEOUS bag, but I decided to trade it in for the large black traveller gaucho bag. Now *that* bag, I know for sure would satisfy my love for the BIG bags!  Can't wait to get it! Thanks everyone for your help!~


 

ooh wow cant wait to see the photos


----------



## Roxana

^me too! I have the small one with top zipper closure. It is so cute, I couldn't believe I really found one!


----------



## thaidreams

ReRe said:


> Here is my python gaucho, its ltd edition, number 95.



Rere, your clutch is divine!!!


----------



## Cutegirl

Rere, it is just perfect!!! and soooo pretty~~~ 
how big is it??


----------



## lalalemonade

Anyone know if I can still get my hands on a Cannage shopper? Thank youu!


----------



## MiuMiow

http://www.sjo.be/Website ChouChou/images/Catalogus.html

This is actually a young entrepeneurs project, they have gone up since the soap baskets when I was younger... It is their second year running and they are getting bigger.

The leopard jazzclub comes to $870
      zebra                            $870
      plain white leather           $735

You can contact them by email: sjochouchou@telenet.be  or be01boe@pf.cofep.be  (they do ship internationally!)

I thought these were very good prices anyway.


----------



## eminere

Authentic small Lady Dior at a fabulous price: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250375681350&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:AU:1123

Bargain!


----------



## asianpearl_21

Gucci outlet thread has a great idea.  we should find someone at dior outlet email us pictures when they have new items.  we can join his/her email list.  then if we like - we buy.  does anyone know any sa at any dior outlet?


----------



## angl2b

asianpearl_21 said:


> Gucci outlet thread has a great idea. we should find someone at dior outlet email us pictures when they have new items. we can join his/her email list. then if we like - we buy. does anyone know any sa at any dior outlet?


 
we do this already. 
Whoever gets the email from the SA sends out an email and whoever has time will post in the sub forum.  Dior is not as deligent as Gucci in sending updates on new shipments they receive.  I personally mass email whoever is on my list as soon as I get new info from any of these two stores (primary) and once in a while when I get info on other brands too (not as frequent).
I usually have to call Peter at the Orlando location to get emails. Dior I don't think are as inclined to just email everyone with new items, they always seem short staffed or incredibly busy on the sales floor.  Gucci in San Marcos just sends out an email as soon as new shipment comes in without us having to call for this information.  
I don't post up pictures anymore in the forums, I just send out emails.  It became a bit overwhelming after a while, on top of that not everyone reads through the threads to get all the information before I get a lot of messages and emails.  I appreciate all the tpf ladies that do post up pictures for me though 
I hope this information helps.
H


----------



## LVLV

Dior D'Trick Handbag Gray & Black 
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/upsc...c_Christian_Dior_D_Trick_Handbag_Gray___Black
I think it is a good deal


----------



## zerodross

ladies, would anyone have a clue if the outlets still stock the leather gauchos in the medium size (and in the original colours of white, black, burgundy, olive, etc)?
TIA!


----------



## asianpearl_21

H - Cool.  can you add me to your email list?  i used to have an sa at dior outlet but she's left.  :{  i will try to find another sa...if i get pic, i will post them on here


----------



## angl2b

asianpearl_21 said:


> H - Cool. can you add me to your email list? i used to have an sa at dior outlet but she's left. :{ i will try to find another sa...if i get pic, i will post them on here


 

I don't differenciate my list at all.  This means whatever information I get I will mass email out.  I get mostly Gucci emails unless I call Dior to get Peter to email me pics.  
please PM me your email address if you still want to be added to the list.


----------



## pcil

Lubos sometimes sent me pics from dior outlet and I usually post it here when I receive them


----------



## xokarmaxo

Well, I got my large traveller in the other day and I absolutely LOOOOOVE it!!~ 

I knew that it was going to be "large" - just didn't know that "large" is actually HUGE!! Such a heavy bag too!


----------



## ThisVNchick

xokarmaxo- that bag is gorgeous! love the leather


----------



## xokarmaxo

awww, thanks!~ 

My very first Dior!! 



ThisVNchick said:


> xokarmaxo- that bag is gorgeous! love the leather


----------



## ThisVNchick

oh in that case, you need very well! kudos points


----------



## eminere

Congrats  xokarmaxo!


----------



## nayab1

angl2b said:


> I don't differenciate my list at all.  This means whatever information I get I will mass email out.  I get mostly Gucci emails unless I call Dior to get Peter to email me pics.
> please PM me your email address if you still want to be added to the list.


can you add me to the list please   ... summara@hotmail.com  sorry can't pm 
thanks


----------



## *JJ*

xokarmaxo said:


> awww, thanks!~
> 
> My very first Dior!!




may i ask how much you paid for it? i'm still waiting for mine to be delivered and i was wondering whether we bought the same bag 
did you get yours in orlando too?


----------



## xokarmaxo

*JJ* said:


> may i ask how much you paid for it? i'm still waiting for mine to be delivered and i was wondering whether we bought the same bag
> did you get yours in orlando too?


 
Yes, I got mine from the outlet in Orlando too! It was $802, plus tax and $25.00 shipping. I believe that when I bought mine, it was 30% off. 

How much are you paying for yours? 

You are going to absolutely LOVE yours! I was surprised how HEAVY this bag is, but it IS huge!


----------



## LaMissy

xokarmaxo said:


> Well, I got my large traveller in the other day and I absolutely LOOOOOVE it!!~
> 
> I knew that it was going to be "large" - just didn't know that "large" is actually HUGE!! Such a heavy bag too!


 

absolutely love this bag. Congrats


----------



## *JJ*

xokarmaxo said:


> Yes, I got mine from the outlet in Orlando too! It was $802, plus tax and $25.00 shipping. I believe that when I bought mine, it was 30% off.
> 
> How much are you paying for yours?
> 
> You are going to absolutely LOVE yours! I was surprised how HEAVY this bag is, but it IS huge!



ok then i guess i got the smaller one, i paid $648. i'm so excited, can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## xokarmaxo

The smaller size will probably be the perfect size, because like I said, this large one is huge! Post pics when you get it!~ 



*JJ* said:


> ok then i guess i got the smaller one, i paid $648. i'm so excited, can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## nataliam1976

LaMissy said:


> absolutely love this bag. Congrats


 

I love this size and the bag too! congrats!


----------



## pcil

For those of you who was looking fo Python Gaucho, Lubos has one available for only $738!! Call him ASAP (407) 239 0090


----------



## ReRe

Python is gone.. as info. I really want the croco one.


----------



## pcil

ReRe said:


> Python is gone.. as info. I really want the croco one.


Did you get it?


----------



## ReRe

No, but actually Cabazon called me about one, but I said no without thinking- as I wanted the croco. Not sure was this the silver python...or another color.


----------



## pcil

Lubos is the SA in Orlando, FL and he's the one telling me about the bag. I'm not sure if it's the same one Cabazon has.


----------



## dnangel25

did they ship oversea?


----------



## eminere

Someone please get this stunner of a Lady Dior bag - and it's limited edition too! http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-LIMITED-...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Virginia

^i don't think so


----------



## ReRe

No, I didn't get it...holding out for brown croco patent now.  When I called Lubos though about the python they told me it was sold.


----------



## lonestar4

angl2b said:


> we do this already.
> Whoever gets the email from the SA sends out an email and whoever has time will post in the sub forum.  Dior is not as deligent as Gucci in sending updates on new shipments they receive.  I personally mass email whoever is on my list as soon as I get new info from any of these two stores (primary) and once in a while when I get info on other brands too (not as frequent).
> I usually have to call Peter at the Orlando location to get emails. Dior I don't think are as inclined to just email everyone with new items, they always seem short staffed or incredibly busy on the sales floor.  Gucci in San Marcos just sends out an email as soon as new shipment comes in without us having to call for this information.
> I don't post up pictures anymore in the forums, I just send out emails.  It became a bit overwhelming after a while, on top of that not everyone reads through the threads to get all the information before I get a lot of messages and emails.  I appreciate all the tpf ladies that do post up pictures for me though
> I hope this information helps.
> H


Will you please add me to your email list? I don't seem to get access to the PM option. So, I post my email address here. aht600cc@yahoo.com.
Thanks!


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;10089033 said:
			
		

> Someone please get this stunner of a Lady Dior bag - and it's limited edition too! http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NWT-LIMITED-ED-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-LADY-DIOR-TOTE-BAG-GRAY_W0QQitemZ150329376661QQihZ005QQcategoryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



this is an extraordinary beauty


----------



## asianpearl_21

Lonestar - can you add me to your e-mail list too?  Thanks.  asianpearl_21@yahoo.com


----------



## zerodross

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-ORANGE-LIMITED-EDITION-PURSE-BUTTERFLY_W0QQitemZ250386876083QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item250386876083&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
I hardly ever see these on ebay - it's the mini size version of a dior detective but with the butterfly charms on the C and D. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-BOSTON-FLOWER-BAG-BRAND-NEW_W0QQitemZ260373198171QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item260373198171&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318
from the vintage flowers line - the boston. looks to be in good condition.


----------



## Necromancer

^^ That first bag is gorgeous. I love the colour.


----------



## *JJ*

finally got around to taking a pic of my gaucho tote. i'm so in love with it! 
thanks to all the lovely ladies posting the outlet pics!!


----------



## ReRe

Eric from Woodbury called they got in another Gaucho silver python, but I passed on it (approx $738) because I got it in the clutch and thought the python silver combination was a little to delicate for everyday wear.  Plus I told him I was not lusting for Elsie's mom's croco patent (pic on left).  Of course he didn't know "Elsie's mom" but he did know about the purse forum.  Anyway long story short can you believe he had just gotten in the croco I wanted and was able to grab it away from one of the employees and she is MINE!! Hopefully she will get here soon.  I am posting the pic he sent me, and of course Elsie's Mom's bag---looks like the right one to me.  It was only $783..so much less than the ones I was checking out on ebay which were $1000-$1200.


----------



## xokarmaxo

*JJ* said:


> finally got around to taking a pic of my gaucho tote. i'm so in love with it!
> thanks to all the lovely ladies posting the outlet pics!!


 
Congrats!!~  Suuuuuch an awesome bag! I absolutely love mine!


----------



## xokarmaxo

HOLY CRAP! I am soooo jealous!!! What a gorgeous bag!!

Please share pics when you get it!~ 



ReRe said:


> Eric from Woodbury called they got in another Gaucho silver python, but I passed on it (approx $738) because I got it in the clutch and thought the python silver combination was a little to delicate for everyday wear. Plus I told him I was not lusting for Elsie's mom's croco patent (pic on left). Of course he didn't know "Elsie's mom" but he did know about the purse forum. Anyway long story short can you believe he had just gotten in the croco I wanted and was able to grab it away from one of the employees and she is MINE!! Hopefully she will get here soon. I am posting the pic he sent me, and of course Elsie's Mom's bag---looks like the right one to me. It was only $783..so much less than the ones I was checking out on ebay which were $1000-$1200.


----------



## averagejoe

ReRe said:


> Eric from Woodbury called they got in another Gaucho silver python, but I passed on it (approx $738) because I got it in the clutch and thought the python silver combination was a little to delicate for everyday wear. Plus I told him I was not lusting for Elsie's mom's croco patent (pic on left). Of course he didn't know "Elsie's mom" but he did know about the purse forum. Anyway long story short can you believe he had just gotten in the croco I wanted and was able to grab it away from one of the employees and she is MINE!! Hopefully she will get here soon. I am posting the pic he sent me, and of course Elsie's Mom's bag---looks like the right one to me. It was only $783..so much less than the ones I was checking out on ebay which were $1000-$1200.


 
Congratulations! This is one of my favourite Gauchos! And the price you got it for is simply amazing, because I haven't seen it sell for less than $900 on Ebay (used, too!).

PLease post modelling pics!


----------



## ReRe

Eric just explained to me that Elsie's mom's tote is a bit larger and yes does have the adjustable hardware on the handles...it is completely sold out, so I'm going to just count myself lucky to get this slightly smaller version at a good price.  Just hoping its not too small when I get it, I'm really into a bigger bags phase right now.


----------



## Lots_of_bags

hey guys...

can you get lady Dior bags in the outlet and if so whats the price?

thanks


----------



## averagejoe

*JJ* said:


> finally got around to taking a pic of my gaucho tote. i'm so in love with it!
> thanks to all the lovely ladies posting the outlet pics!!


 
This tote is a beauty! Of all the Gaucho styles, I think that the zippered tote style is the best-looking one (although all the other styles have their own uniqueness and are all stunning). I think it's the way the bag can slouch when the handles are being held. My second fave is the hobo style.


----------



## *JJ*

thanks, i've been wearing it a lot since i got it! does anyone remember the retail price of my zippered gaucho tote?
i'm curious to know how much of a steal it was


----------



## nwhite

pcil said:


> Cannage001- python, limited edition $432
> cannage002 &#8211; pony hair $718
> cannage003- lamb skin (also in black) $508
> cannage004 - $438 (also in white and black) and $333
> cannage005- lambskin $508


 
I haven't looked at this thread in awhile and all those cannages are TDF! .  I have been wanting one for so long now!


----------



## katieluvsbags

lonestar4 said:


> Will you please add me to your email list? I don't seem to get access to the PM option. So, I post my email address here. aht600cc@yahoo.com.
> Thanks!


Lonestar  could  you add me to your e-mail list too? Thanks. designerstylist@comcast.net I would really appreciate it!
__________________


----------



## hinotori

katieluvsbags said:


> Lonestar could you add me to your e-mail list too? Thanks. designerstylist@comcast.net I would really appreciate it!
> __________________


 
I believe lonestar4 is not the one who adds us on the mailing list, its angl2b i believe!


----------



## katieluvsbags

thanks!


----------



## ReRe

Okay ladies here she is, Elsie's Mother's Bag's Little Sister.  She's a bit smaller with a bit less hardware, but she the closest I could get and I'm really happy with her.  Retail was $2150-$2200, the price from Woodbury Outlet was $770 plus tax and shipping.  The color and varied designs on the leather are amazing it goes from a dark brown to almost violet color. Also this is a nice wide back...much wider than the single gaucho.


----------



## eminere

ReRe said:


> Okay ladies here she is, Elsie's Mother's Bag's Little Sister.  She's a bit smaller with a bit less hardware, but she the closest I could get and I'm really happy with her.  Retail was $2150-$2200, the price from Woodbury Outlet was $770 plus tax and shipping.  The color and varied designs on the leather are amazing it goes from a dark brown to almost violet color.


SCORE!  Congratulations!


----------



## pegasuscom

Gorgeous!  Congrats on your new acquisition!


----------



## averagejoe

Wow ReRe I love your patent Gaucho! It looks stunning!!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

New emails received from the Dior outlet. Thank you angl2b for forwarding the emails!! 

"These are from the Ethnic collection.
These Handbags are an additional 20% off prices marked on the pictures. *If
you have any questions please call or email me.
Thank you,
Lorena"*

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648






Ethnic Zip Shoulder Beige $356





$712





$950 Ehnic Zipped tote





Ethn Hobo Blk $318





Ethn Md. Hobo Leather black $556


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Lovely Hobo White $450





LOVELY MED TOTE PURPLE $510 (NLC44161)





LOVELY MD. TOTE PINK $510 (NLC44162)





Ethnic Zip Shoulder Black $356





LOVELY MD. TOTE WHITE $510 (NLC44162)


----------



## Fashion Doctor

LOVELY SM. TOTE PURPLE $480 (NLC44161)





LOVELY SM. POLOCHON WHITE $480 (NLC44157)





LOVELY MED. HOBO 2 POCKET PINK $450 (NLC44163)


----------



## windycityaj

ReRe said:


> Okay ladies here she is, Elsie's Mother's Bag's Little Sister. She's a bit smaller with a bit less hardware, but she the closest I could get and I'm really happy with her. Retail was $2150-$2200, the price from Woodbury Outlet was $770 plus tax and shipping. The color and varied designs on the leather are amazing it goes from a dark brown to almost violet color. Also this is a nice wide back...much wider than the single gaucho.


 




So jealous.....it's a beautiful bag.  I hope to be able to add a Gaucho to my collection someday!


----------



## angl2b

no problem at all.  FYI - if you ladies can hold off the rumor is that they will have an Easter sale going on in April. 
I was also told Memorial day weekend will have good discounts to.  Now what will be furthered discounted, no idea as of yet. 

Also the Medium Purple Dior Lovely is not in stock.  She made a mistake. 




Fashion Doctor said:


> New emails received from the Dior outlet. Thank you angl2b for forwarding the emails!!
> 
> "These are from the Ethnic collection.
> These Handbags are an additional 20% off prices marked on the pictures. *If*
> *you have any questions please call or email me.*
> *Thank you,*
> *Lorena"*
> 
> Dior
> Desert Hills Premium Outlets
> 48650 Seminole Drive #220
> Cabazon CA 92230
> Phone 951-922-3606
> fax 951-922-3648


----------



## pcil

Thanks for posting pics!! What a great price if it's an additional 20% off! I wonder what the easter sale would be. I'm thinking of getting LOVELY MD. TOTE PINK. Do you guys think it's a good thing for $510 - 20%? or the ethnic hobo?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

angl2b said:


> no problem at all.  FYI - if you ladies can hold off the rumor is that they will have an Easter sale going on in April.
> I was also told Memorial day weekend will have good discounts to.  Now what will be furthered discounted, no idea as of yet.
> 
> Also the Medium Purple Dior Lovely is not in stock.  She made a mistake.



Ohhh that's good to know. Thank you for the heads up angle!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pcil said:


> Thanks for posting pics!! What a great price if it's an additional 20% off! I wonder what the easter sale would be. I'm thinking of getting LOVELY MD. TOTE PINK. Do you guys think it's a good thing for $510 - 20%? or the ethnic hobo?



I was looking at that pink tote too!!  So CUTE, hun? I think the price is great but don't know if you should wait till the easter sale...


----------



## pcil

Fashion Doctor said:


> I was looking at that pink tote too!!  So CUTE, hun? I think the price is great but don't know if you should wait till the easter sale...



I ended up just getting the ethnic hobo and will wait for the easter sale for that pink tote.


----------



## pegasuscom

_*a chorus of heavenly angels sing*_  Does anyone know if the *black Dior Samourai handbag* will ever be at the outlets?  It is my holy grail Dior and I have wanted it forever.


----------



## j0ann

Ethn Hobo Blk $318


What are the dimensions of this bag? me thinks me likey 

Just to clarify, it's 20% off $318?


----------



## averagejoe

Someone should really buy this bag. It's way too cute and adorable!!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pegasuscom said:


> _*a chorus of heavenly angels sing*_  Does anyone know if the *black Dior Samourai handbag* will ever be at the outlets?  It is my holy grail Dior and I have wanted it forever.



My guess is that it probably will... just be patient pega, patient...

My wish is that it would not be in the outlet anytime soon as I've spent too much already...


----------



## Fashion Doctor

averagejoe said:


> Someone should really buy this bag. It's way too cute and adorable!!!



There are so many Dior bags I should buy AJ! :girlwhack:


----------



## Fashion Doctor

pcil said:


> *I ended up just getting the ethnic hobo* and will wait for the easter sale for that pink tote.



WOW that's what I call action! Congrats pcil!!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Miss Dior Stamped Gold Python Pump on sale at eLux!


----------



## eminere

Nat's dream shoes...


----------



## Necromancer

Yeah, they're nice. Shiny.


----------



## pegasuscom

Fashion Doctor said:


> My guess is that it probably will... just be patient pega, patient...
> 
> My wish is that it would not be in the outlet anytime soon as I've spent too much already...



pega + patience = never happen in this lifetime 

What have you bought recently, FD?


----------



## 2manybags

Does anyone know the name & price of the bags in post #1909 -the fourth box of pictures where there is a tote on the left side and frame style bags on the right...they are kind of pleated at the bottom. Thanks so much for any and all help! 



Fashion Doctor said:


> More pics from Peter. He did not provide the price but you could call the outlet.
> 
> Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
> Orlando Premium Outlet
> 8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
> Orlando, FL 32821
> USA
> 
> P: (407) 239 0090
> F: (407) 239 0405


----------



## pcil

j0ann said:


> Ethn Hobo Blk $318
> 
> 
> What are the dimensions of this bag? me thinks me likey
> 
> Just to clarify, it's 20% off $318?



Yeah, it comes up at $254.40 + tax and $15 shipping. I don't know the dimension though


----------



## pcil

Fashion Doctor said:


> WOW that's what I call action! Congrats pcil!!



Thanksss!! I'm so excited and cannot wait for April sale


----------



## Black_Swarmer

2manybags said:


> Does anyone know the name & price of the bags in post #1909 -the fourth box of pictures where there is a tote on the left side and frame style bags on the right...they are kind of pleated at the bottom. Thanks so much for any and all help!


 
The tote is a Dior Plisse Basket Bag and is on ELux on sale (USD 1.194 - reduced from 1.990)
http://www.eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11444272


----------



## Attirant

Christian Dior Black Logo Floral Embroidered Tote 
buy it now: 519 or best offer

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-Black-Logo-Floral-Embroidered-Tote_W0QQitemZ260382705731QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item260382705731&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## j0ann

pcil said:


> Yeah, it comes up at $254.40 + tax and $15 shipping. I don't know the dimension though



Thanks for the reply!

I'm googling and was wondering if this was the large, though I'm not sure if there was a "small" or "medium" made ush:


----------



## pcil

j0ann said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> I'm googling and was wondering if this was the large, though I'm not sure if there was a "small" or "medium" made ush:



I tried to google yesterday too and it seems like there's only 1 size. Hopefully it's not too small


----------



## nik145

I received several emails from Cabazon Outlet today and they have the Jazzclub bags, some cannages, Plisse in different colors and a beige/pink evening handbag that is 75% off for $204.25 plus tax.


----------



## RedBenz68

hi...i just recently ordered this from overstock....I tried to search for the original price for this hobo to see if it was a great deal or not.
Could someone tell me how long ago this handbag came out and how much is it worth? I purchased it for $1299.00 but with the 10% discount it was $1200.....I haven't received the handbag in the mail yet so hopefully i won't be so disappointed. Does anyone own this DIOR cannage?


----------



## j0ann

They look soft enough to pet


----------



## RedBenz68

found it! well eluxury is currently selling the same one in patent leather.....this one is made of soft calfskin..


----------



## ThisVNchick

i want to get a red or orange/yellow gypsy bag, did anyone hear about those? TIA!


----------



## eminere

That's a fairly recent addition to the Lady Dior collection. Looks like you saved some money off the retail price.


----------



## Fashion Doctor

More pics from Lorena:

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648






$540






$600


----------



## Fashion Doctor

$220


----------



## llyymyc

oh my god, you girls in us are soooo lucky.... the bags are to die for.... i wish we had a dior outlet here in malaysia... sighs...


----------



## llyymyc

does anyone know how much the jazz bag in the brown and white stripes is going for.. and also does anyone have pics of the cannages??? thanks thanks... i'm racking my mind now to think of a way to get the bags if they are cheap-ish... lol


----------



## angl2b

I love the beige evening bag - it's on hold for someone else at the moment though.. I guess its not meant to be.


----------



## nik145

llyymyc, the brown/white Jazzclub bag is $1750 (no addt. at this moment) and here are the pictures for the Cannage (addt. 20% off right now)


----------



## claraclara

any lady dior's at the outlets? Thanks


----------



## nik145

angl2b, the evening bag was on hold for me, you should give them a call again since I'll not buy it.  Good luck.


----------



## angl2b

nik145 said:


> angl2b, the evening bag was on hold for me, you should give them a call again since I'll not buy it. Good luck.


thanks!!


----------



## RedBenz68

yea i did didn't i...not so much of a saving but it's something for a fairly new collection handbag.


----------



## mango_h23

redbenz it is from diors newer collection...i just got one in red with gold hardware...its gorgeous,i am sure u will love it !
enjoy ur beautiful bag..


----------



## chanell0ve

Cute dior boots http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## Black_Swarmer

chanell0ve said:


> Cute dior boots http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


 
Very cute - but tiiiiiiny!


----------



## LaMissy

chanell0ve said:


> Cute dior boots http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-western-boots_W0QQitemZ220385868525QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item220385868525&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


 
are these authentic?


----------



## hinotori

LaMissy said:


> are these authentic?


 
that was my thought as well, LaMissy


----------



## chanell0ve

LaMissy said:


> are these authentic?


yes seller states she bought these from saks and will come with box and dust bag. She wants to get rid of them. She said money back for authenticity.


----------



## RedBenz68

mango_h23 said:


> redbenz it is from diors newer collection...i just got one in red with gold hardware...its gorgeous,i am sure u will love it !
> enjoy ur beautiful bag..


thankyou! I'm excited to hear that the handbag overall is beautiful. It should arrive soon. I will update once i recieve it. But red and gold sounds even more beautifulnfor this dior hobo. Nice choice!


----------



## hinotori

chanell0ve said:


> yes seller states she bought these from saks and will come with box and dust bag. She wants to get rid of them. She said money back for authenticity.


 
i didnt saw that information in the auction though.. a lot of sellers claim their items to be authentic, even though when they are selling fake, so i would not trust them without any close up pictures of the item.


----------



## Bay

Hey
Do they have any Guachos at the outlets?


----------



## Dior Addict

Bay said:


> Hey
> Do they have any Guachos at the outlets?



They do!!! I have bought 2 recently.
May want to call Natalia at the Orlando Outlet, she is very nice and would be more than happy to send you some pics and prices, here is the #(407)239-0090.
Good luck buying your Gaucho, I love mine!


----------



## Dior Addict

ReRe said:


> Okay ladies here she is, Elsie's Mother's Bag's Little Sister.  She's a bit smaller with a bit less hardware, but she the closest I could get and I'm really happy with her.  Retail was $2150-$2200, the price from Woodbury Outlet was $770 plus tax and shipping.  The color and varied designs on the leather are amazing it goes from a dark brown to almost violet color. Also this is a nice wide back...much wider than the single gaucho.



I am so jealous!!!! I have been lusting over that bag for the longest time......
Maybe I'll come across one someway, somehow, wish me luck!!!
Congrats, your bag is awesome


----------



## viciousdoll

i also bought the ethnic hobo in black from the cabazon outlet! it came out to 290$ total... GREAT deal. i asked about the lovely med. hobo with 2 pockets in pink, but she told me the price is 540$, not 450$ like the email said... and it was not 20% off either.  she told me what will be on sale, but all i remember is that gauchos will be 40% off and diorissimo will be on sale too. not the lovely line... sigh.


----------



## viciousdoll

OH! and i think she said that jazzclub bags will be 20% off...


----------



## angl2b

I called Peter last night, he told me he thinks some of the shoes will be 40% off - they haven't gotten an email on the sales yet for Easter.  He said he will keep me posted, that is iffy since he isn't that good at keeping me posted without me calling for it.  Hopefully Lorena will keep me posted from Cabazon.


----------



## pcil

Dear valuable clients,

attached please find pictures of shoes that we have received from Paris.

from the left -

red -35, 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5, 40, 41

black- 35, 36, 36.5, 37, 38, 38.5, 39, 40, 41

white- 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 40, 41

solid black- 36, 36.5, 37.5, 38.5 $213

white with silver - 35.5, 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5, 40 $255


All of them are on promo sale - additional 20% off. Please let me know if
you have any questions. Quantities are limited. I will be here till 11pm
and Saturday 3.30-11.
You will be receiving total of 2 emails....
Have a good day!

Lubos Petratur
Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
Orlando Premium Outlet
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
Orlando, FL 32821
USA

P: (407) 239 0090
F: (407) 239 0405


----------



## pcil

Some more from Lubos:
purple- 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39 $178-20%

 pink- 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5 $178 -20%

 cream- 35.5, 40.5,41, 41.5 $178 -20%

 brown - 36.5 $178-20%


 flip flop - 36, 36.5,37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5, 40 $145 - 20%

 LOAFERS - 37,37.5,38,38.5, 40 $230 -20%

 Lubos


----------



## j0ann

viciousdoll said:


> i also bought the ethnic hobo in black from the cabazon outlet! it came out to 290$ total... GREAT deal. i asked about the lovely med. hobo with 2 pockets in pink, but she told me the price is 540$, not 450$ like the email said... and it was not 20% off either.  she told me what will be on sale, but all i remember is that gauchos will be 40% off and diorissimo will be on sale too. not the lovely line... sigh.



What are the dimensions to the ethnic hobo?


----------



## angl2b

ladies that just got my email - enjoy!! sorry I am on meds atm and a bit drowsy, so I will not be on long enough to repost on here.


----------



## viciousdoll

"Measures approximately 13.5 wide x 11" high x 2" deep
Handle measures approximately 14.5" with 7.5" drop"

There is more info on this bag at SmartBargains.com if you search Dior.


----------



## viciousdoll

viciousdoll said:


> "Measures approximately 13.5 wide x 11" high x 2" deep
> Handle measures approximately 14.5" with 7.5" drop"
> 
> There is more info on this bag at SmartBargains.com if you search Dior.



Sorry, I am not familiar with posting on forums. I am referring to the question on the dimensions of the Ethnic Hobo in Black.


----------



## j0ann

oh okay, thanks! 

I've done searches, but wasn't sure if there were other sizes.


----------



## ci7h2ino4

Can i do a charge-send for the shoes?  Im interested in those flip-flops.

Thanks.


----------



## pcil

ci7h2ino4 said:


> Can i do a charge-send for the shoes?  Im interested in those flip-flops.
> 
> Thanks.



Yes you could. Call Lubos (407) 239 0090. I think shipping is $15.


----------



## cdbee

Hi everyone! I did not know that Dior has outlets! I just found this site... Does anybody know what collections they have?


----------



## hinotori

I recieved an email from Sean (Cabazon) with this information:

"We are having an Easter Promotion starting tomorrow through Sunday.

Handbags:

Cannage 40% off
Gaucho 40% off
Miss Dior 40% off
Jazz Club (pony hair) 20% off
Diorissimo 20% off

Older style Ladies shoes 40% off

New Arrival Ladies shoes 20% off

Children's shoes 20% off

Ladies RTW 20% off

Costume Jewelry 50% off

Belts 50% off"

I have not recieved any pics yet.


----------



## hinotori

Sean mailed me the pics, i uploaded them into gallerys on imageshack since there were so many pics, its it's hard to post them here one by one. Click on the links to view the bags!

Cannage Bags additional 40% off

http://img24.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=canbabydrawstringdkredv.jpg

CAN BABY DRAWSTRING DK RED VINYL $475
CANN BABY DRAWSTRING BLK NYLON $425
CANN BABY DRAWSTRING DK PINK NYLON $425
CANN BABY DRAWSTRING VIOLET NYLON $425
CANN MD DRAWSTRING BLK $725
CANN MD DRAWSTRING BLK PONY $1025
CANN MD DRAWSTRING FUSHIA NYLON $575
CANN MED RED PONY HAIR $1025
CANN SM DRAWSTRING BLK LAMB $700
Cannage Beige Lg Vinyl Flap $673 
Cannage Beige Lg Vinyl Shopper $930
Cannage Blk. lg. shopper vinyl $930 
Cannage Blk. Vinyl Drawstring $625
Cannage drawstring w flap$925 
Cannage Flap Drawstring Blk. Lamb $875
Cannage Lrg. Old Gold Drawstring $900 
Cannage Md. Drawstring Black $648.JPG
Cannage Nylon Offwhite XL $810 
Cannage White Lg. Vinyl $930
Cannage white Lg. Vinyl flap $673
XL Cannage drawstring  gold $1100 

Dior Gauchos additional 40% off

http://img24.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=blksmallziptote925wac44.jpg

Blk Small Zip Tote $925
GAUCHO DOUBLE SADDLE OFF WHITE $1100
GAUCHO DOUBLE SADDLE OLIVE GREEN $1100
GAUCHO SHOULDER BEIGE $875
GAUCHO SHOULDER BLK $875
GAUCHO SHOULDER OFF WHITE $875
GAUCHO SHOULDER OLIVE GREEN $875
GAUCHO SHOULDER RED $875
Gaucho Shoulder Turquoise $875 
GUCH Lrg tote distressed leather blk$1145
Off White Sm. Zip Tote $925
Tote $925 

Dior Jazz Bags an additional 20% off 

http://img24.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=jazzleopardsmallclutchp.jpg

Jazz Leopard Small Clutch Pony Hair $1350
Jazz Leopard Zip Pouch Pony Hair $375 
JAZZ MD. FLAP ZEBRA $1750 
Jazz Med. Flap Pony Hair $1750 
JAZZ small clutch ZEBRA $1350 
Jazz Zebra blk.wht  Zip Pouch Pony Hair $375
Jazz Zebra brwn Small Clutch Pony Hair $1350
Jazz Zip Zebra brwn Pouch Pony Hair $375

Misc Dior Bags an additional 20% off

http://img24.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsimoptpolochonoffwhite.jpg

DSIMO pt polochon offwhite$345
DSIMO smal hobo beigepink $345
Miss Dior Pt Zip nyl green $368
MS DIOR PETITE ZIP FUSHIA NYLON $368

the name of the bag matches with the pictures, so to be sure about the price, double check the name of the picture~


----------



## pegasuscom

Hinotori - Thanks for all your hard work in listing the bags and pics for us!


----------



## gabrielladevivo

Gosh i missed it by one day, i bought the black leather drawstring cannage at woodbury commons for $725 with only 20% additional off the styles =[ 

still a great deal though!


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Thank you for the posts hinitori! I thought that since you're from the Netherlands you wouldn't be interested in the US sales.


----------



## ci7h2ino4

Are prices listed the final prices or is an additional percent off those?


----------



## ccmm

Does anyone know where to get the Gaucho bag in white or brown color?
I'm a little far behind... i have just grown great interest recently... thanks..


----------



## ccmm

Dior Gauchos additional 40% off

http://img24.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=blksmallziptote925wac44.jpg

Blk Small Zip Tote $925
GAUCHO DOUBLE SADDLE OFF WHITE $1100
GAUCHO DOUBLE SADDLE OLIVE GREEN $1100
GAUCHO SHOULDER BEIGE $875
GAUCHO SHOULDER BLK $875
GAUCHO SHOULDER OFF WHITE $875
GAUCHO SHOULDER OLIVE GREEN $875
GAUCHO SHOULDER RED $875
Gaucho Shoulder Turquoise $875 
GUCH Lrg tote distressed leather blk$1145
Off White Sm. Zip Tote $925
Tote $925 

oh my god... so there's an additional 40% off $875?
thanks for the pictures!!


----------



## hinotori

I believe the bags were marked with their orginial price and you have to deduct the discount off them.

I have recieved another mail from Sean.

Additional 50% off Buckle bags

http://img519.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=buckminimessengerbeige1.jpg

BUCK MINI MESSENGER BEIGE $188
BUCK MINI MESSENGER BLK $188
BUCKL MINI MESSENGER BLK-SILVER $210
BUCKL SMALL MESSENGER $340

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648
BCabazon@us.christiandior.com

@Fashion Doctor, I do live outside the US, but I keep an eye on the outlets. I occasionally order from the outlets thru a very good friend who lives in the US


----------



## tezzzzy

thanks for posting!


----------



## hinotori

Sean mailed me the following today:

"My apologies to everyone,

There was a pricing error on the medium black drawstring Cannage bag.  Like
all medium Cannage Lambskins it should be priced $725.  All orders placed
prior to this e-mail we will grant the mis-marked price.

thanks for your understanding"


----------



## sarasmith3269

id like to see pics of the shoes!


----------



## hinotori

sarasmith3269 said:


> id like to see pics of the shoes!



i did not recieved any pics of the shoes. U should mail the outlets to request them


----------



## clop

baby Dior diaper bag ret $450, on sale for $158

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Ddior%26_requestid%3D19990


----------



## ci7h2ino4

These prices are ridiculously cheap!!  If I had more room to store bags I would be buyin!!!  THank you for posting.


----------



## eminere

clop said:


> baby Dior diaper bag ret $450, on sale for $158
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Ddior%26_requestid%3D19990


How novel!


----------



## purseaficionada

I am thinking of paying a visit to the dior outlet store in cabazon, CA. Does anyone know how the saddle purses there are priced at?


----------



## Fashion Doctor

purseaficionada said:


> I am thinking of paying a visit to the dior outlet store in cabazon, CA. Does anyone know how the saddle purses there are priced at?



I don't think there will be any saddle bags at the outlets, but if you do see them gimme a ring would ya?


----------



## Dior Addict

thanks for that FD!


----------



## MidNiteSun

does anyone know what kind of jewelry they have there?  i asked for a wall-pic but didn't get it.  i love dior jewelry... thanks


----------



## purseaficionada

I called the cabazon outlets and they said they dont have saddle purses which is so very unfortunate!!


----------



## adelmun1

Am I too late for this sale?  I'm new to this so how do I get in contact with the supplier if any are still available?  I am very interested!


----------



## ThisVNchick

adelmun1 said:


> Am I too late for this sale?  I'm new to this so how do I get in contact with the supplier if any are still available?  I am very interested!




I believe the sale is over, but there is another one scheduled for labor day weekend, and it's suppose to be a bigger sale! All the information should be on the first page of this thread, call and tell them you want to be on the emailing list- the Dior SA are quite nice


----------



## hinotori

i got 2 emails from Sean @ Cabazon outlet

Dior Lovely Bags

http://img264.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=lovelymd2pockethobooffw.jpg

LOVELY MD. 2 Pocket Hobo Off White $450
LOVELY MD. HOBO Beige $450
LOVELY MD. Hobo Pink $450
LOVELY MD. Zip Off White $540)
LOVELY MD. ZIP Pink $540
LOVELY SM. and MD. HOBO Off White $420 and $480
LOVELY SM. Messenger Off White $450

New Dior Homme Bags

http://img264.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=devillelgdufflesilverla.jpg

Deville LG Duffle Silver Lambskin $870
Dior Homme Logo LG Duffle $370
Dior Homme Logo LG Messenger $390

Contact Sean if interested!

Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648


----------



## hinotori

Soft Lady Dior bags 50% off the Boutique price (price as marked)





LDIOR Lt Beige $500, $575, $650, $725





LDIOR Lt Blue $500, $575





LDIOR Lt Brown $575,$650, $725





LDIOR White $500, $575, $675

Contact Sean @ Cabazon if interested
Phone 951-922-3606


----------



## hinotori

A few more Soft Lady Diors




L DIOR Embroid. Lt Brown Md Hobo $900



 
L DIOR Embroid. White Lg Hobo $975




L DIOR EMBROID. White XXL Hobo $1050




LDIOR EMBROID. Lt Beige MD Hobo $900




LDIOR Ivory Lg Hobo $675




LDIOR WHITE XXL HOBO $725

Contact Sean @ Cabazon if interested
Phone 951-922-3606


----------



## Fashion Doctor

Dior silk satin cocktail dress, size 6, additional 40% off sale price $933 = $599.80 and free shipping from eLuxury!


----------



## LaMissy

chanell0ve said:


> yes seller states she bought these from saks and will come with box and dust bag. She wants to get rid of them. She said money back for authenticity.


 

that doesnt mean alot to be honest. 

Clearer photos of the sole, insole if possible, and of the box and dustbag is what we need.  Ebay can be a very dangerous place.


----------



## LaMissy

Braided Gaucho Tote 






http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-genuine-DIOR-Bag_W0QQitemZ230336020981QQcmdZViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item230336020981&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A1%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

£399 Or Best Offer.


----------



## hinotori

Sean sent me the following today:




LDIOR MED. Black $675




LDIOR MED. Pink $675




LDIOR Studded Black Denim $900

"Two are the soft handle "New Lady Dior" , and one is the East/West version.  Not many were sent to us as you can imagine." so if interested, contact Sean @ Cabazon!


----------



## eminere

OMG Lady Dior at outlet prices???  Those are an absolute steal!


----------



## Dior Addict

^^ I know!


----------



## nighteyes

Wow! Congrats on the steal!


----------



## ayla

clop said:


> baby Dior diaper bag ret $450, on sale for $158
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26st%3Ds%26Ntt%3Ddior%26_requestid%3D19990



Rats, saw this way too late !


----------



## hinotori

ohh this bag has such a pretty color! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-CHRISTIAN-...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## hinotori

also this limited edition, green saddle is to die for! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LIMITED-EDITION...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50


----------



## LaMissy

OK Ladies I am on a mission to find you some great deals on the bay.

Pony Hair Double Saddle.







Starting bid of  $0.99 with reserve.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-Tie-Dyed-Pony-Hair-Double-Saddle-Bag_W0QQitemZ170325210401QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item170325210401&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## LaMissy

Dior Logo Pochette






Starting bid $24.99

http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-RARE-Christian-Dior-Monogram-Messenger-Bag-Purse_W0QQitemZ320363781162QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item320363781162&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## LaMissy

Dior Buckle Messenger






Starting Bid $109

http://cgi.ebay.com/SALE-420-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-mini-messenger-bag-black-logo_W0QQitemZ350194191436QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item350194191436&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


----------



## LaMissy

Beige with Pink Leather Diorissimo Boston




Current Bid $100
Buy It Now $400

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-Handbag-Purse-DIOR_W0QQitemZ320363339025QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item320363339025&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


----------



## LaMissy

Patent Croc Gaucho





Current Bid $142
With Reserve

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-Gaucho-Patent-Leather-Saddle-Bag-NEW_W0QQitemZ280336886218QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item280336886218&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A200


----------



## LaMissy

Dior Logo Boston






Current Bid $100
With reserve

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRISTIAN-DIOR-SPEEDY-BAG-NEW-WITH-TAG_W0QQitemZ320361575477QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item320361575477&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A200


----------



## LaMissy

Zebra Print Malice





Starting Bid $99.99
Buy It Now $124.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-ANIMAL-PRINT-HANDBAG_W0QQitemZ190301634698QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item190301634698&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A4%7C65%3A10%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A2%7C294%3A200


----------



## mewlicious

Any info on shoes? I'm jonesing for another pair of Diors.


----------



## j0ann

the soft lady dior bags are gorgeous!


----------



## nik145

Here are some necklaces pics I've received from Cabazon, aren't they pretty?


----------



## ThisVNchick

nik145 said:


> Here are some necklaces pics I've received from Cabazon, aren't they pretty?




I really like the first black one, do you know how much it costs? No offense if anyone thinks the others are cute, but IMO, they're kinda overdone


----------



## eminere

nik145 said:


> Here are some necklaces pics I've received from Cabazon, aren't they pretty?


STUNNING! 

I fell in love with those large chunky necklaces when I first saw them in the catalogue, though in the end we never got them in.  statement jewellery!


----------



## nik145

ThisVNchick said:


> I really like the first black one, do you know how much it costs? No offense if anyone thinks the others are cute, but IMO, they're kinda overdone



I think it's $1038 plus 50% off


----------



## Muffintuffin

Wow, I never knew there was a Dior outlet in California!  I need to go check it out.

But sunglasses at the Sak's 5th Ave outlet were all 30% off, Dior's were $130, but after it was $91, I was going to buy a pair, but there were too many people crowding around the display, haha


----------



## adelmun1

*Anyone know when the next DIOR sale is?  Either outlet or retail?* :greengrin:


----------



## nataliam1976

OMG can somebody send all those necklaces my way !


----------



## adelmun1

Amazon.com and Overstock.com sell authentic Dior sunglasses ranging from $100's-$200's.


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> OMG can somebody send all those necklaces my way !


Glad you like 'em too


----------



## Mattd7474

Does anyone have any more info on any of the watches at the outlets?

I am very interested, PM me if you do!


----------



## hinotori

New Lady Dior Bags from Sean!





LD LONG EAST WEST LT PINK $850





LD EVE SATIN & CRYSTAL PINK $775





LD EMBROID MD LT BLUE $900





LD EMBROID MD WHITE $900

Contact Sean if interested!

Sean @ Cabazon
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
Phone 951-922-3606

I have not recieved any info on the shoes, jewelry or watches, so contact the outlets for the info!


----------



## hinotori

Another email came in from Sean:




LDIOR LONG EAST WEST BLK $850




LDIOR LONG EAST WEST WHITE $850




LDIOR SM EAST WEST BLK $675




LDIOR SM EAST WEST WHITE $675




TROPEZ MD ZIP TOTE NYLON BLK gold $575




TROPEZ MD ZIP TOTE NYLON BLK Silver $575




TROPEZ MD ZIP TOTE NYLON DK PINK $575




TROPEZ MD ZIP TOTE NYLON IVORY $575


----------



## hinotori

TROPEZ SM TOTE NYLON BEIGE $460




TROPEZ SM TOTE NYLON BLK $460




TROPEZ SM TOTE NYLON FUSHIA $460




TROPEZ SM TOTE NYLON IVORY $460




TROPEZ XL ZIP TOTE NYLON BLK $688

Contact Sean if interested!

Sean @ Cabazon
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
Phone 951-922-3606


----------



## LaMissy

Omg Sean also has the red Gypsy Clutch for $230


----------



## Dior Addict

OMG, all kinds of delicious stuff at the Outlets now!


----------



## LaMissy

yes if I was in driving distance all those bags will be mine


----------



## Dior Addict

^^ I am within driving distance...... 
takes a lot of conscious effort to stay away!


----------



## adelmun1

hinotori said:


> TROPEZ SM TOTE NYLON BEIGE $460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TROPEZ SM TOTE NYLON BLK $460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TROPEZ SM TOTE NYLON FUSHIA $460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TROPEZ SM TOTE NYLON IVORY $460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TROPEZ XL ZIP TOTE NYLON BLK $688
> 
> Contact Sean if interested!
> 
> Sean @ Cabazon
> Desert Hills Premium Outlets
> Phone 951-922-3606




Do we know the dimensions or approx size of these bags?


----------



## adelmun1

Here are some of the latest items at the DIOR Outlet of Woodbury.  Laura, my SA emailed me these pictures today.  I don't have prices but you can call the outlet and ask for specific prices or ask to be added on to the client emailing list.


----------



## LaMissy

jeez I spot the Le Plisse Frame bag


----------



## nataliam1976

hinotori said:


> New Lady Dior Bags from Sean!
> 
> 
> 
> LD LONG EAST WEST LT PINK $850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LD EVE SATIN & CRYSTAL PINK $775




oh noes ! I need to move to the states !


----------



## hinotori

Sean sent me some wallet 




CANN LG WALLET VINYL $248




CANN LG ZIP AROUND WALLET $248




CANN ORGANIZER VINYL $275




CANN SQ WALLET BLK LAMB $235




CANN SQ WALLET VINYL $200




CANN WRISTLET VINYL $275


----------



## hinotori

ETHN LG WALLET VIOLET $230




ETHN SQ WALLET VIOLET $218




GAUCHO LG WALLET BLK $248




GAUCHO SQ WALLET BLK RED $218




TROT LG WALLET BRWN $165


----------



## pcil

Just got this email from Denise:
Hi
We just got some soft Lady Dior bags in these bags are just leaving the
regular stores if you are interested in any of them please let me know we
are so happy to get them and the are selling quickley. Lady Dior East West
also from Paris a few of them.A few evening bags.

Denise

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606


----------



## pcil

more..


----------



## pcil

last..


----------



## pcil

Anyone knows if any of those wallets that hinotori posted have ID windows? Thanks!


----------



## adelmun1

hinotori said:


> sean sent me some wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cann lg wallet vinyl $248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cann lg zip around wallet $248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cann organizer vinyl $275
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cann sq wallet blk lamb $235
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cann sq wallet vinyl $200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cann wristlet vinyl $275






which dior outlet is this? Cabazon in california?  I want to get that wristlet!


----------



## eminere

pcil said:


> Anyone knows if any of those wallets that hinotori posted have ID windows? Thanks!


From memory, I don't think so... Best to check with the outlet though, if you can.


----------



## hinotori

adelmun1 said:


> which dior outlet is this? Cabazon in california? I want to get that wristlet!


 
yes i have been posting items from the Cabazon outlet everytime. it gets tired to post their contact info on every single post, but here it is:

Contact Sean if interested!

Sean @ Cabazon
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
Phone 951-922-3606


----------



## adelmun1

The WOODBURY outlet in NY sells the Dior Cannage wristlet in white and black for $212.  It's originally $265 but they have 20% of sale items so I just purchased it for $212 + shipping and tax.


----------



## mariabdc

Olive Gaucho from lovely tPFer 450 USD OBO
http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/bagmadbags/items/RARE_DIOR_OLIVE_GAUCHO_SHOULDER_BAG___tpfer


----------



## Angelicious

adelmun1 said:


> The WOODBURY outlet in NY sells the Dior Cannage wristlet in white and black for $212. It's originally $265 but they have 20% of sale items so I just purchased it for $212 + shipping and tax.


 
Thank you for the heads up adelmum1.  I just called Woodbury NY and got a white one for myself. I'm debating between the white and blk. What color did you get??


----------



## adelmun1

Angelicious said:


> Thank you for the heads up adelmum1.  I just called Woodbury NY and got a white one for myself. I'm debating between the white and blk. What color did you get??




No problem!  I bought it in white.  I had my eye on that clutch when I saw it on eLuxury a few months ago retailing for $495!  Definitely glad I waited...


----------



## MissLianne

I don't own a Dior (yet)
But I would love one though! (my Guccis and LVs can use a new sibling)

....do they ship to Canada?
I did a search and nothing turned up.


----------



## LaMissy

MissLianne said:


> I don't own a Dior (yet)
> But I would love one though! (my Guccis and LVs can use a new sibling)
> 
> ....do they ship to Canada?
> I did a search and nothing turned up.


 

They stopped shipping overseas. Not sure if that includes Cananda.


----------



## chlamy

email from Sean:

GAUCHO DOUBLE SADDLE DK. BRWN PATENT $1325
GAUCHO ZIP TOTE DK. BRWN PATENT $1083

These two Gaucho bags in patent are an additional 20% off the listed
prices.  Very few came in.

-Sean

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606


----------



## chlamy

a couple more... (also from Sean)

MY DIOR BLK LOGO LG SHOPPER TOTE $495
LDIOR SHOPPER BLK silver NYLON $538
LDIOR LONG EASTWEST PINKgold LAMB $750


----------



## jennifresh

chlamy said:


> email from Sean:
> 
> GAUCHO DOUBLE SADDLE DK. BRWN PATENT $1325
> GAUCHO ZIP TOTE DK. BRWN PATENT $1083
> 
> These two Gaucho bags in patent are an additional 20% off the listed
> prices.  Very few came in.
> 
> -Sean
> 
> Dior
> Desert Hills Premium Outlets
> 48650 Seminole Drive #220
> Cabazon CA 92230
> Phone 951-922-3606




oh my gosh!  I have been looking for that large tote for so long! I'm sorry to inconvenience you, but would you mind emailing Sean and asking if he would be willing to ship to Canada?  *crossing fingers*

Or I could do it if you would be willing to pass on the email address.


----------



## ReRe

I got the patent zip tote last time it came in...its a beauty.


----------



## ThisVNchick

jennifresh said:


> oh my gosh!  I have been looking for that large tote for so long! I'm sorry to inconvenience you, but would you mind emailing Sean and asking if he would be willing to ship to Canada?  *crossing fingers*
> 
> Or I could do it if you would be willing to pass on the email address.




I do believe the outlets only ship within the US now, they've gotten pretty strict with the credit card transactions here as well, so I highly doubt Canada will be in exception ... sorry.


----------



## jennifresh

You're right, I just confirmed with Sean and he said I would have to get a friend or relative to purchase the bag and have it shipped to their address first.  
Sorry girls, no Canadian sales!   
 Luckily I do have one friend in the US.  Hopefully he'll do it for me 

ReRe:
Is it everything you hoped and dreamed of? Lol. 

Does anyone know if there are two sizes to this tote?  A medium and a large?  I just wonder if either one will fit my laptop, anyone with measurements?


----------



## hinotori

Sean just mailed some Cannages & Romantiques. Here are the Cannages:




CAN BABY VIN. BLK. $475




CAN SILVER LAMB DRAWSTRING FLAP




CAN SM DRAWSTRING VIN. WHT. $500




CANN LG FLAP WHITE VIN. $673


----------



## hinotori

here are the Romantiques




TRM MD. FLAP BEIGE $425




TRM PETITE ZIP BRWN $290




TRM SM FLAP PINK $395




TRMH MD FLAP BRWN $560




TRMH MD. SIDE TIES SILVER $495

These bags came in from Paris today, they are on sale at an *additional 20% off the listed prices.
*
contact Sean if interested!

Sean @ Dior Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648
BCabazon@us.christiandior.com

The outlets only ship within US!


----------



## kellyguo

any Memorial day sale?I am looking forward to buying a pink lady dior. 30% off would be perfect!


----------



## hinotori

kellyguo said:


> any Memorial day sale?I am looking forward to buying a pink lady dior. 30% off would be perfect!


 
not yet, i think i will get an email from Sean about it. so be patient, i try to post the items as soon as i can. or you can email Sean directly, email is in my previous post above.


----------



## LVLux

The Bellagio in Las Vegas is having  their 40%off bags and 50% off shoes preorder starts today and Sale is on the 28th!  Ask for Colleen and she will send you pics-I tried sending to a few people the list I got from her but thought others may be interested too and so just call direct.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

ccmm said:


> Dior Gauchos additional 40% off
> 
> http://img24.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=blksmallziptote925wac44.jpg
> 
> Blk Small Zip Tote $925
> GAUCHO DOUBLE SADDLE OFF WHITE $1100
> GAUCHO DOUBLE SADDLE OLIVE GREEN $1100
> GAUCHO SHOULDER BEIGE $875
> GAUCHO SHOULDER BLK $875
> GAUCHO SHOULDER OFF WHITE $875
> GAUCHO SHOULDER OLIVE GREEN $875
> GAUCHO SHOULDER RED $875
> Gaucho Shoulder Turquoise $875
> GUCH Lrg tote distressed leather blk$1145
> Off White Sm. Zip Tote $925
> Tote $925
> 
> oh my god... so there's an additional 40% off $875?
> thanks for the pictures!!



I know this was a while ago, but are any of these left? And if so which location? TIA!


----------



## hinotori

i have recieved a lot of pics from the Cabazon outlet, somehow the pics won't show up! 

so i am going to post the whole gallery link up...

Cannage Memorial Day Sale Bags from Sean

http://img188.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=canbabyvinblk475jpg21.jpg

Take an additional 30% off this line. Many of these have sold out in the
past and have resurfaced from Paris.

CAN BABY VIN. BLK. $475
CAN SILVER LAMB DRAWSTRING FLAP $925
CAN SM DRAWSTRING VIN. WHT. $500
CANN BABY DRAWSTRING BLK NYLON $425
CANN BABY DRAWSTRING DK PINK NYLON $425
CANN BABY DRAWSTRING VIOLET NYLON $425
CANN BABY VIN RED $475
CANN LG FLAP WHITE VIN. $673
CANN MD DRAWSTRING BLK $725
CANN MD DRAWSTRING BLK PONY $1025
CANN POLOCH VIN BEIGE $595
Cannage Beige Lg Vinyl Flap $673 
CANN SM DRAWSTRING BLK LAMB $700
Cannage Flap Drawstring Blk. Lamb $875
CANNAGE LG. FLAP WHITE $875

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648


----------



## hinotori

These sale bags are an additional 20% off the listed prices.  They will not
be going any further reduction come Mememorial Day.  

http://img188.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsimosmbolsterwht345jpg.jpg

DSIMO SM. BOLSTER WHT. $345
MS DIOR HOBO IVORY $293
MS DIOR MED SHOP BEIGE $288
MS DIOR SM SHOP BLK $300
MS DIOR SM SHOP IVORY $300

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648


----------



## hinotori

Jazz Club Memorial Day Sale Bags from Sean 

Take an additional 40% off this line.

http://img188.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=jazzleopardsmallclutchp.jpg

Jazz Leopard Small Clutch Pony Hair $1350
Jazz Leopard Zip Pouch Pony Hair $375 
JAZZ small clutch ZEBRA $1350 
Jazz Zebra blk.wht  Zip Pouch Pony Hair $375
Jazz Zebra brwn Small Clutch Pony Hair $1350
Jazz Zebra Wristlet Pony Hair $473
Jazz Zip Zebra brwn Pouch Pony Hair $375

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648


----------



## hinotori

i am heading out now... plisse and gaucho bags will be posted tonight!

also this message from Sean:

Starts 5/21 ends 5/25.  I am taking pre-sales through the 20th.  Take
advantage of setting aside your sale merchandise.  Every order will need an
order form filled out and faxed/scanned and e-mailed to me.  This weekend I
may not be able to take phone calls, but will be checking on e-mails from
time to time.  If you live in the Southern California area please come in.

*I apologize but I cannot send pics of clothing , belts , jewelry, and
shoes. Handbag pictures will be following.
*
Sale as follows:

handbags

Ethnic 30% off
Jazz Club wristlets and pouches 40% off
gaucho 40% off
Plisse 30% off
Cannage 30% off

women's belts 50% off
women's shoes 40% off
women's clothing 40% off
women's hats 50% off

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648


----------



## hinotori

Gaucho MEMORIAL DAY sale bags from Sean 

These are an additional 40% off, you can pre-sale them now.

http://img33.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=gauchodoublesaddledkbrw.jpg

GAUCHO DOUBLE SADDLE DK. BRWN PATENT $1325
GAUCHO DOUBLE SADDLE OFF WHITE $1100
GAUCHO DOUBLE SADDLE OLIVE GREEN $1100
GAUCHO LE EVE GLITTER PYTHON $1398
GAUCHO LE MD GLITTER PYTHON $2983
GAUCHO LG SHOULDER BEIGE $895
GAUCHO LG SHOULDER BLK $895
GAUCHO LG SHOULDER MED BRWN $895
GAUCHO LG SHOULDER WHT $895
GAUCHO SHOULDER BLK $875
GAUCHO SHOULDER OFF WHITE $875
GAUCHO SHOULDER PALE GREEN $875
GAUCHO SHOULDER RED $875
GAUCHO ZIP TOTE DK. BRWN PATENT $1083
Off White Sm. Zip Tote $925

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648


----------



## hinotori

Plisse Memorial Day Sale from Sean

http://img33.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=plisselgbasketbrn1115lg.jpg

Take an additional 30% off these bags, this is the first markdown for Plisse at the Outlets.

PLISSE LG. BASKET BRN. $1115  
PLISSE LG BASKET BLK $1115 
PLISSE LG BASKET DK GREY $1115 
PLISSE LG BASKET GREEN $1115 
PLISSE LG BASKET GREY $1115
PLISSE LG BASKET PURPLE $1115 
PLISSE LG BASKET RED-ORANGE $1115
PLISSE MD. BASKET BEIGE $995 
PLISSE MD. BASKET BRN. $995 
PLISSE MD. FRAME BRN. $1245
PLISSE MD BASKET BLK $995
PLISSE MD BASKET RED-ORANGE $995
PLISSE MED. BASKET PURPLE $995
PLISSE MED BASKET GREY $995
PLISSE MED BASKET JADE GREEN $995
PLISSE SM FRAME BEIGE $1095
PLISSE SM FRAME BRWN $1095

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648


----------



## hinotori

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> I know this was a while ago, but are any of these left? And if so which location? TIA!


 
i think you were referring to the Gaucho bags from the Cabazon outlet... see above for the most current collection, also 40% off...
For further questions mail the Cabazon outlet directly BCabazon@us.christiandior.com

Reminder for all of you, Sean said this in his email:

*'I apologize but I cannot send pics of clothing , belts , jewelry, and shoes.'*

so sorry ladies, for those u need to pay a visit at the outlet to see what they have or give them a call.

Last note, the outlets only ship within the US!


----------



## nadianostalgia

Thanks so much for posting pictures!


----------



## jennifresh

LOL!! I have to laugh at this...I just purchased my patent gaucho tote yesterday before you posted the memorial day sale items.  If I would have waited ONE MORE DAY I could have saved myself an extra 20%. 

It's funny because I was going back and forth in emails with Sean learning the process, and contacting, paypal-ing my friend in the US, forms, faxes, emails  etc etc...so it was delay after delay, trying to communicate between three people on opposite ends of the continent... and FINALLY we got everything in order and he was able to ring it up just before close yesterday.  If there had been just ONE MORE DELAY....

But at the end of the day, its no sweat off my back and as far as I'm concerned, they DESERVE that extra 20% from me!!  Sean really has to be one of the nicest and most patient SAs I've ever had to deal with.  My thanks to all of you that post pics and help us newbies with the process


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Will Sean or other SA's call other Dior outlet locations to help locate sale bags in different colors? I notice in the above pictures that the white gaucho tote is on sale in white, and while I love the color, I'm concerned about color transfer and was hoping to locate a red or teal. TIA!


----------



## hinotori

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Will Sean or other SA's call other Dior outlet locations to help locate sale bags in different colors? I notice in the above pictures that the white gaucho tote is on sale in white, and while I love the color, I'm concerned about color transfer and was hoping to locate a red or teal. TIA!


 
i think it's the best you try to ring or mail the outlets yourself 

Here are the three US Dior outlets:

Christian Dior Woodbury
Woodbury Common Premium Outlets NY
498 Red Apple Court
Central Valley, NY 10917
P: (845) 928 4602
BWOODBURY@us.christiandior.com

Christian Dior Cabazon
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
P: (951) 922 3606
BCabazon@us.christiandior.com

Christian Dior Orlando
Orlando Premium Outlet
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
Orlando, FL 32821
USA
P: (407) 239 0090
BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com


----------



## Lady_Exclusive

Thanks for posting! I will me making a call on monday


----------



## hinotori

ur welcome guys  good luck with it and post pics of your new Dior items if you have placed an order


----------



## j0ann

I am soooooooooo tempted by this







I just LOVE the Romantique collection -- it's gorgeous!

Anyone who has it, does it fit comfortably on the shoulder??


----------



## hinotori

j0ann said:


> I am soooooooooo tempted by this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE the Romantique collection -- it's gorgeous!
> 
> Anyone who has it, does it fit comfortably on the shoulder??


 
i have the pink version and i love it it fits on the shoulder very nicely and the bag is roomy enough for your daily belongings (if you don't bring a huge wallet or keychain)


----------



## j0ann

^ thank you for the info!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

hinotori said:


> i think it's the best you try to ring or mail the outlets yourself
> 
> Here are the three US Dior outlets:
> 
> Christian Dior Woodbury
> Woodbury Common Premium Outlets NY
> 498 Red Apple Court
> Central Valley, NY 10917
> P: (845) 928 4602
> BWOODBURY@us.christiandior.com
> 
> Christian Dior Cabazon
> Desert Hills Premium Outlets
> 48650 Seminole Drive #220
> Cabazon CA 92230
> P: (951) 922 3606
> BCabazon@us.christiandior.com
> 
> Christian Dior Orlando
> Orlando Premium Outlet
> 8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
> Orlando, FL 32821
> USA
> P: (407) 239 0090
> BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com



Thank you!


----------



## eminere

j0ann said:


> I am soooooooooo tempted by this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE the Romantique collection -- it's gorgeous!
> 
> Anyone who has it, does it fit comfortably on the shoulder??


It's designed as a shoulder pochette.


----------



## pegasuscom

*Hinotori* - Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pcil

Just got an email from Cabazon:

Hi
We will be having a sale for Memorial Day Pre sale starts today. The prices
are additional off of our prices.
Trotter handbags 30% off
Ethnic 30%
Jazz 40% off
Gacho 40% off
Plisse 30% off
Cannage 30% off

Small leather  goods that match the bags are the same % off

Ladies RTW 40% off

Mens RTW 30% off


Everything we have will out most thing are limited so let me know and I
will get things put aside for you. We can only hold with a credit cardfor
pre sales.

Denise
Hats 50% off


Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648


----------



## hinotori

@pcil i posted all the bags from the Cabazon outlet on the previous page.. Sean mailed them to me this weekend


----------



## pcil

Ahh..sorry I didn't check


----------



## hinotori

Its ok! But it saves you a lot of time  you don't need to repost the batch of pics


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Worked with Eric at Woodbury and scored a black gaucho tote for $550. He's amazingly nice and even sent additional pictures of the bag. My friend, another TPF'er, got a black patent gaucho from the same store. What great deals!


----------



## aeonat

hinotori said:


> Its ok! But it saves you a lot of time  you don't need to repost the batch of pics


 
hinotori: Thanks for posting the pics

DO you know if there is any additional discount for jewlery?


----------



## adelmun1

hinotori said:


> These sale bags are an additional 20% off the listed prices.  They will not
> be going any further reduction come Mememorial Day.
> 
> http://img188.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsimosmbolsterwht345jpg.jpg
> 
> DSIMO SM. BOLSTER WHT. $345
> MS DIOR HOBO IVORY $293
> MS DIOR MED SHOP BEIGE $288
> MS DIOR SM SHOP BLK $300
> MS DIOR SM SHOP IVORY $300
> 
> Dior
> Desert Hills Premium Outlets
> 48650 Seminole Drive #220
> Cabazon CA 92230
> Phone 951-922-3606
> fax 951-922-3648






anyone have the DSIMO BOLSTER or know how big it is?  It's very cute.


----------



## adelmun1

pcil said:


> Just got an email from Cabazon:
> 
> Hi
> We will be having a sale for Memorial Day Pre sale starts today. The prices
> are additional off of our prices.
> Trotter handbags 30% off
> Ethnic 30%
> Jazz 40% off
> Gacho 40% off
> Plisse 30% off
> Cannage 30% off
> 
> Small leather  goods that match the bags are the same % off
> 
> Ladies RTW 40% off
> 
> Mens RTW 30% off
> 
> 
> Everything we have will out most thing are limited so let me know and I
> will get things put aside for you. We can only hold with a credit cardfor
> pre sales.
> 
> Denise
> Hats 50% off
> 
> 
> Dior
> Desert Hills Premium Outlets
> 48650 Seminole Drive #220
> Cabazon CA 92230
> Phone 951-922-3606
> fax 951-922-3648




What does RTW stand for?


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

adelmun1 said:


> What does RTW stand for?



RTW = Ready To Wear


----------



## hinotori

aeonat said:


> hinotori: Thanks for posting the pics
> 
> DO you know if there is any additional discount for jewlery?


 
good question, the only thing Sean said about this was:
*"I apologize but I cannot send pics of clothing , belts , jewelry, and shoes."*

So you can call/mail them to ask! Sean @ Cabazon outlet 
Phone (951) 922 3606
BCabazon@us.christiandior.com


----------



## LaMissy

j0ann said:


> I am soooooooooo tempted by this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just LOVE the Romantique collection -- it's gorgeous!
> 
> Anyone who has it, does it fit comfortably on the shoulder??


 
I purchased this at the boutiques and its a really cute bag and realy comfortable to wear it also can carry alot.


----------



## ebyaya

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Worked with Eric at Woodbury and scored a black gaucho tote for $550. He's amazingly nice and even sent additional pictures of the bag. My friend, another TPF'er, got a black patent gaucho from the same store. What great deals!




Do they have a lot of bags at Woodbury?
Debating whether I should go over there this weekend or not...


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

ebyaya said:


> Do they have a lot of bags at Woodbury?
> Debating whether I should go over there this weekend or not...



I specifically wanted a small tote, so only inquired about that.... But woodbury did seem to have more than the other two outlet centers.


----------



## adelmun1

LaMissy said:


> I purchased this at the boutiques and its a really cute bag and realy comfortable to wear it also can carry alot.




did you see the romantique barrel bag as well?  which one is bigger?  this or the barrel bag.


----------



## LaMissy

adelmun1 said:


> did you see the romantique barrel bag as well? which one is bigger? this or the barrel bag.


 
I have had most of the romantique bags, depends wich barrel bag you are referring to? The one with the zip or the flap? Anyway the one with the zip, I terms of size they are similar but because of the the barrel bag shape you cant fit alot in it. The pochette on the other hand has a bigger opening and longer depth so you can fit quite a bit.  Hope that helps


----------



## adelmun1

Thanks.  I'm just trying to decide between these two bags.  The barrel bag on the far right of picture 1 is $308 and the pochette in the second picture is only $203 @ the Woodbury OUtlet Memorial Day Sale.  There are 2 sizes of the barrel bag, this is the larger one.  Any recommendations on which one I should get?


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

adelmun1 said:


> Thanks.  I'm just trying to decide between these two bags.  The barrel bag on the far right of picture 1 is $308 and the pochette in the second picture is only $203 @ the Woodbury OUtlet Memorial Day Sale.  There are 2 sizes of the barrel bag, this is the larger one.  Any recommendations on which one I should get?



The barrel is an awkward shape. I prefer the one on the right. You can always add charms to it.


----------



## pegasuscom

*sigh* No ~GAUCHO ZIP TOTE DK. BRWN PATENT $1083 40% off~ left in the US!  They still have the double saddle left in the dk. brown patent.


----------



## hinotori

adelmun1 said:


> Thanks. I'm just trying to decide between these two bags. The barrel bag on the far right of picture 1 is $308 and the pochette in the second picture is only $203 @ the Woodbury OUtlet Memorial Day Sale. There are 2 sizes of the barrel bag, this is the larger one. Any recommendations on which one I should get?


 
i have both of the bags and i love them both... it's hard to decide here hehe! but remember the barrel bag has short handles, so you can't use it has a shoulder bag.... the pouchette otherwise could worn both ways, on your shoulder and hold it with ur hands  maybe you should think of what kind of way you like to carry your bag and decide


----------



## nadianostalgia

Wondering, do the classic Lady Dior totes ever go on sale or are they ever available at the outlets?


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

nadianostalgia said:


> Wondering, do the classic Lady Dior totes ever go on sale or are they ever available at the outlets?



Woodburry said they have some hobos that are similar, but as long as it's still in boutiques, they won't get it in.


----------



## nadianostalgia

NYCshopGirl80, Thanks for the info. Do you have their e-mail addy?


----------



## hinotori

nadianostalgia said:


> NYCshopGirl80, Thanks for the info. Do you have their e-mail addy?



check the previous page. I posted the outlet info there.


----------



## hinotori

@ adelmun1 do i need to take pix of both bags next to each other? Do u know the measurements of both? I can help u with that and also show u how many items each bag could fit. Let me know if u need my help!


----------



## adelmun1

hinotori said:


> @ adelmun1 do i need to take pix of both bags next to each other? Do u know the measurements of both? I can help u with that and also show u how many items each bag could fit. Let me know if u need my help!



thanks for your help hinotori. the SA sent me a pic of both bags side by side and measurements but you pose a good point.  i was leaning more toward the barrel because its cute and different, the other style seems very common but i do like to wear my bag both ways.  now i'm more undecided.  which one do you prefer?  according to the measurements they're not that big of a difference in size.


----------



## adelmun1

hinotori said:


> @ adelmun1 do i need to take pix of both bags next to each other? Do u know the measurements of both? I can help u with that and also show u how many items each bag could fit. Let me know if u need my help!



btw this is the picture...but maybe i'll go with the pouchette since its $100 cheaper? but i do think the barrel is really cute...decisions, decisions...


----------



## hinotori

adelmun1 said:


> btw this is the picture...but maybe i'll go with the pouchette since its $100 cheaper? but i do think the barrel is really cute...decisions, decisions...


 
hi! i tried to capture pics of my two bags, however my bags are in different colors, but they are in the same size you want to get. These pics are to compare their sizes, hope it can help you decide!


----------



## hinotori

here is my barrel bag... i tried to show you how much there could fit in the bag... quite a bit and there is still some room left  i think this bag is so pretty and unique.. you will definitely stand out with the pretty bag with the cute heart lock and key!


----------



## hinotori

ok now onto the pouchette bag. as you can see i tried to fit in the same stuff as i put into the barrel bag, but the pouchette bag is a bit smaller and you can see it's full already. so no more space for other things. but it is also a very cute bag, the bow is super cute!


----------



## hinotori

ok i hope i could helped you a bit with my pictures! it is a bit difficult to make a decision between 2 fabulous bags! 

i think the barrel bag is the most unique out of the two and it is roomier than the pouchette, the only con would be that you can't use it as a shoulder bag.

the pouchette bag is very cute, but the bag gets full pretty quickly. you can wear this bag both ways, so that's a pro.

so i think you must consider what you really want now... although the barrel bag is a bit more expensive, i think it's worth it because it is more unique than the pouchette bag and it's roomier. however i don't know how much stuff you usually like to carry around  remember the pouchette is a bit smaller, so u have to keep that in mind that you can't fit in too big/many things in it.. 

ok let us know which decision you finally made adelmun1!  good luck!


----------



## adelmun1

hinotori said:


> ok i hope i could helped you a bit with my pictures! it is a bit difficult to make a decision between 2 fabulous bags!
> 
> i think the barrel bag is the most unique out of the two and it is roomier than the pouchette, the only con would be that you can't use it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> the pouchette bag is very cute, but the bag gets full pretty quickly. you can wear this bag both ways, so that's a pro.
> 
> so i think you must consider what you really want now... although the barrel bag is a bit more expensive, i think it's worth it because it is more unique than the pouchette bag and it's roomier. however i don't know how much stuff you usually like to carry around  remember the pouchette is a bit smaller, so u have to keep that in mind that you can't fit in too big/many things in it..
> 
> ok let us know which decision you finally made adelmun1!  good luck!





thanks so much hinotori this was very helpful...i think i will go with the barrel!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Just an FYI in case anyone is looking, my friend and I both were going to pre-sale a gaucho tote (one white, one black), but just let them go. They're a great deal ($617 including tax and shipping), so hopefully someone will take advantage! Our SA was Laura.


----------



## hinotori

adelmun1 said:


> thanks so much hinotori this was very helpful...i think i will go with the barrel!


 
i am glad to help you! the barrel bag is a good choice  enjoy!!


----------



## emilu

adelmun, do you know if woodbury has several of the barrel?  all this talk has more or less convinced me.  I think we have similar tastes b/c i've wanted a romantique for a while, in that color!


----------



## adelmun1

emilu said:


> adelmun, do you know if woodbury has several of the barrel?  all this talk has more or less convinced me.  I think we have similar tastes b/c i've wanted a romantique for a while, in that color!



i'm sure they may.  call the outlet today and ask.  i know laura set one aside for me but i do not know how many are left.  if you want to speak to laura specifically she will be in today at 11am.


----------



## cheritheberry

I love the mini and small cannage bags, does anyone know what the sizes are like IRL?


----------



## adelmun1

*I received these emails earlier in the week.  These are some of the items Woodbury had a few days ago.  Not sure what's left now that the memorial day sale has started.*

Hello!

Dior at Woodbury Common invites you to visit our store Thursday May 21 to
Monday May 25 and shop our Memorial Day Weekend Sale!  Promotions
throughout the entire store will include:

Additional 30-50% off of select handbags and matching wallets.
Additional 50% off of womens belts, hats, and eyemasks.
Additional 40% off of Ladies Ready to Wear and scarves.
Additional 30% off of Men's Ready to Wear and dress shoes.
Select sunglasses are priced at $99.

We look forward to seeing you!

Have a safe and happy holiday,
Dior

-------------------------------------------------------------------​
These are SOME of the prices for the bags, original and after sale price.

In picture 1, from left to right
$515...$361
$535...$375
$440...$308

In picture 2, the barrel handbag is smaller than the barrel handbag in
picture one
$385...$270

In picture 3, top to bottom
$535...$375
$520...$364

Any questions let me know!

Laura
845-928-4602

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*ENJOY!!* ​


----------



## adelmun1

And one more...

The zip trotter is currently $290 and with the 30% off it will be
$203.  
It is: 10.5" by 6" by 3.5"


----------



## joy&lv

adelmun1 said:


> And one more...
> 
> The zip trotter is currently $290 and with the 30% off it will be
> $203.
> It is: 10.5" by 6" by 3.5"



You wouldn't have the store number so someone out of state can call to order? I live in North Cal and there is no boutique in my area.


----------



## adelmun1

joy&lv said:


> You wouldn't have the store number so someone out of state can call to order? I live in North Cal and there is no boutique in my area.



yes the number is at the bottom of the email i posted.  Laura is my SA and the outlet number below her name. 845-928-4602


----------



## viciousdoll

adelmun1 said:


> *I received these emails earlier in the week.  These are some of the items Woodbury had a few days ago.  Not sure what's left now that the memorial day sale has started.*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Dior at Woodbury Common invites you to visit our store Thursday May 21 to
> Monday May 25 and shop our Memorial Day Weekend Sale!  Promotions
> throughout the entire store will include:
> 
> Additional 30-50% off of select handbags and matching wallets.
> Additional 50% off of womens belts, hats, and eyemasks.
> Additional 40% off of Ladies Ready to Wear and scarves.
> Additional 30% off of Men's Ready to Wear and dress shoes.
> Select sunglasses are priced at $99.
> 
> We look forward to seeing you!
> 
> Have a safe and happy holiday,
> Dior
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------​
> These are SOME of the prices for the bags, original and after sale price.
> 
> In picture 1, from left to right
> $515...$361
> $535...$375
> $440...$308
> 
> In picture 2, the barrel handbag is smaller than the barrel handbag in
> picture one
> $385...$270
> 
> In picture 3, top to bottom
> $535...$375
> $520...$364
> 
> Any questions let me know!
> 
> Laura
> 845-928-4602
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *ENJOY!!* ​



Thanks for sharing this email! I just contacted Laura this morning and bought the bottom bag in picture 3! She said it was the last one in white/grey trotters! I also asked to be added on her email list.


----------



## angl2b

viciousdoll said:


> Thanks for sharing this email! I just contacted Laura this morning and bought the bottom bag in picture 3! She said it was the last one in white/grey trotters! I also asked to be added on her email list.



you're so lucky - I called and you got the last one.  I hope I get a chance to get one too if they ever get anymore in.


----------



## nadianostalgia

Would you have Laura's e-mail addy?


----------



## viciousdoll

@angl2b: aw, i'm sorry :'( have you tried the other outlets? i've been waiting for a white/grey one forever! usually, all they have are pink, beige, and brown ones.

@nadianostalgia: email is BWOODBURY@us.christiandior.com


----------



## nadianostalgia

Thanks a lot! Will e-mail Laura.


----------



## angl2b

viciousdoll said:


> @angl2b: aw, i'm sorry :'( have you tried the other outlets? i've been waiting for a white/grey one forever! usually, all they have are pink, beige, and brown ones.
> 
> @nadianostalgia: email is BWOODBURY@us.christiandior.com


 
no worries - if it was meant to be I would of scored one.  LOL.
I have the white and grey trotter the medium one.  The frame bag or the shopper bag is the one I like more.  It's not a big deal.  Enjoy your lovely handbag!!


----------



## Dollie

adelmun1 said:


> anyone have the DSIMO BOLSTER or know how big it is?  It's very cute.



I'm not sure if anyone has answered your question yet, but i have this bag and it's smaller than the normal Boston bags. It's approximately an inch or two smaller in width and height than the normal bostons. They have a slightly bigger version of this bag too which i also own. Hope that helped! =]


----------



## acrowcounted

Wow this is a great thread, I wish I had found it earlier! I fell in love with the Pink Flap romantiques trotter handbag tonight but none of the three outlets have it in stock anymore.  =(  Does anyone know if they take waiting list type emails?  I can't find the bag anywhere on the web and I'd love to be somehow automatically notified if it was available somewhere.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## hinotori

acrowcounted said:


> Wow this is a great thread, I wish I had found it earlier! I fell in love with the Pink Flap romantiques trotter handbag tonight but none of the three outlets have it in stock anymore. =( Does anyone know if they take waiting list type emails? I can't find the bag anywhere on the web and I'd love to be somehow automatically notified if it was available somewhere. Thanks for your help!


 
i have never heard of waiting list emails at the outlets.. but you can try to mail them and ask if they could keep you updated whenever some romantiques comes in. otherwise you could try ebay.


----------



## hinotori

New GIPSY bags from Sean

"These came in from Paris recently. They are priced as marked which is 50% off the original boutique price. These bags are highly sought after, the black and red sold out in the US, but Paris had them for us. Also a few wallets came in. Any questions please feel free to Sean."

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648
BCabazon@us.christiandior.com




GIPSY LG HOBO BLK $795




GIPSY LG HOBO WHT $795




GIPSY LG HOBO YELLOW $795




GIPSY MD HOBO RUST BRWN $725




GIPSY MED HOBO BLK $725




GIPSY MED HOBO YELLOW $725




GIPSY RUFF LG RED $975




GIPSY RUFF LG WHT $975


----------



## hinotori

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648
BCabazon@us.christiandior.com





GIPSY RUFF MED BLK $875




GIPSY RUFF MED RED $875




GIPSY RUFF SM PINK $745




GIPSY RUFF SM WHT $745




GIPSY RUFF XL BLK $1145




LadyD LG WALLET w chain RED $298




LadyD LG Wallets BLK RED RASPBERRY $253


----------



## sunkist_baby

Thanks for posting *hinotori*!  I'm eyeing that red wallet w/ chain.. too bad I'm broke now... The sales allll come at once. =/


----------



## hinotori

a small email which Sean sent me today 

Flight Saddle 

Saddles are hard to come by since they are no longer in production , but they found some Flight Saddles in our wherehouses in Paris.  They are an additional 20% off $695 making them now $556.

-Sean

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648


----------



## hinotori

sunkist_baby said:


> Thanks for posting *hinotori*! I'm eyeing that red wallet w/ chain.. too bad I'm broke now... The sales allll come at once. =/


 
ur welcome! i am very broke now myself oops!


----------



## omoshiroiine

Hi ladies! I purchased that black gipsy medium hobo over a week ago... just wanted to note that the leather is more of a matte leather. It looks as if it's washed out a bit. I love the bag, but the only thing that bothers me about it is the handle. My shoulder's are a bit bony, so if you put too much weight in the bag, it'll hurt after a while. Hope that helps for anyone interested in purchasing them. I wish they had the sand one in medium! It's soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## omoshiroiine

More wallets more Sean...






LADYD WOVEN CHAIN WALLET WHT $435





LADYD WRISTLET BLK PEARL $345





MYDIOR LG BLK WALLET $263





MYDIOR LG ZIP WALLET BLK & WHT $255


----------



## missaudrie

Anyone have more info on these 2 bags? Names? Color names? Style #s? Measurements? Prices? TIA!


----------



## adelmun1

viciousdoll said:


> Thanks for sharing this email! I just contacted Laura this morning and bought the bottom bag in picture 3! She said it was the last one in white/grey trotters! I also asked to be added on her email list.




excellent choice! i was eyeing that one too but i already have the Louis Vuitton White and grey damier canvas speedy so I went with the brown barrel.


----------



## adelmun1

missaudrie said:


> Anyone have more info on these 2 bags? Names? Color names? Style #s? Measurements? Prices? TIA!




they are part of the romantique collection. if you email the outlets with this picture as an attachment they can give you the style number and measurements.


----------



## hinotori

Sunglasses from Sean at a reduced price of $110

Sunglasses were purchased for us at a reduced price of $110.  These are the only colors and styles that we have at this price , normally we only sell full-price sunglasses.  Since everyone has a unique face these will not fit all faces.  All sales are final (no exchanges) , but I want to let my customers have a chance to buy these at a great price. 

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648
BCabazon@us.christiandior.com


----------



## hinotori

Continue sunglasses for $110 at Cabazon outlet

See for the contact info in the post above


----------



## hinotori

Another message from Sean

"These bags have been here in the past , but more came in from Paris. They are an additional 20% off the listed prices.  These styles sell out quickly."

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648
BCabazon@us.christiandior.com


----------



## hinotori

a few more bags... They are an additional 20% off the listed prices. see the post above for the info...


----------



## chloefans

adelmun1 said:


> they are part of the romantique collection. if you email the outlets with this picture as an attachment they can give you the style number and measurements.



what is the names of those bags?


----------



## babyzette84

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Worked with Eric at Woodbury and scored a black gaucho tote for $550. He's amazingly nice and even sent additional pictures of the bag. My friend, another TPF'er, got a black patent gaucho from the same store. What great deals!


 

i envy you...ive been looking for a black gaucho with the double handle..u think some of the other outlets still have it @ around the same price u paid for?


----------



## adelmun1

hinotori said:


> Sunglasses from Sean at a reduced price of $110
> 
> Sunglasses were purchased for us at a reduced price of $110.  These are the only colors and styles that we have at this price , normally we only sell full-price sunglasses.  Since everyone has a unique face these will not fit all faces.  All sales are final (no exchanges) , but I want to let my customers have a chance to buy these at a great price.
> 
> Dior
> Desert Hills Premium Outlets
> 48650 Seminole Drive #220
> Cabazon CA 92230
> Phone 951-922-3606
> fax 951-922-3648
> BCabazon@us.christiandior.com





i have the cannage dior sunglasses in black and i love them!


----------



## hinotori

Shoes from Sean

We usually never send pictures of shoes , but these are great styles that
came in.  Very limited sizes available.  The sizes vary from model to model
, season to season, never consistent.  Sales are always final , but I
thought my good clients would like these.  I can give prices and sizes over
the phone today and tomorrow (weekends are too busy). These shoes are an additional 20% off the outlet price as well.

Sean @ Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648


----------



## hinotori

Just recieved a side view pic of the shoes from Sean


----------



## sunkist_baby

Thanks for posting! I'm loving the white (Cannage?) pumps! I wonder how good of a deal they are...


----------



## ci7h2ino4

i like those cannage pumps too! anyone know how they fit?


----------



## sarasmith3269

i just called.  the "my dior" slingback sandals (carmel, fushia, etc) are $230 + 20% off.


----------



## averagejoe

I called Cabazon today to buy a Dior Homme item and they told me that they can no longer make international shipping exceptions to returning customers. When they had first stopped international shipping, they allowed me to still purchase because I purchased from them a few times before. As of now, there is no international shipping, period. How disappointing.


----------



## hinotori

averagejoe said:


> I called Cabazon today to buy a Dior Homme item and they told me that they can no longer make international shipping exceptions to returning customers. When they had first stopped international shipping, they allowed me to still purchase because I purchased from them a few times before. As of now, there is no international shipping, period. How disappointing.


 
That is really a shame!


----------



## bebepunk

i have this bag already but i would sooo snap it up if i didn't.. bargain at $75 USD buy it now

http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:0|293:2|294:50


----------



## jennums

If I am interested on getting more information about outlet items, should I call the store or can I e-mail them directly?


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> I called Cabazon today to buy a Dior Homme item and they told me that they can no longer make international shipping exceptions to returning customers. When they had first stopped international shipping, they allowed me to still purchase because I purchased from them a few times before. As of now, there is no international shipping, period. How disappointing.


I never knew they shipped internationally, period! D'oh!


----------



## Styleforever

chanelcaviar said:


> cali outlet about a week ago




Hi,

Hope you don't mind my repasting your picture. But I own this bag. This exact bag. Brought it last year from the outlet.


----------



## Styleforever

Sorry, no offering to buy/sell here


----------



## MidNiteSun

when will Dior have another sale?  I want that gaucho shoulder bag.   TIA


----------



## dyyong

hi ladies! i'm in new dior, is the gaucho saddle tote hard to find nowadays? TIA


----------



## nataliam1976

dyyong said:


> hi ladies! i'm in new dior, is the gaucho saddle tote hard to find nowadays? TIA




only in outlets, consignment shops/websites and ebay


----------



## dyyong

nataliam1976 said:


> only in outlets, consignment shops/websites and ebay


 

THANK YOU *nataliam1976*


----------



## mona_danya

Does anyone know if the outlets have any gaucho totes left??


----------



## Pierito510

there is gauchos left at the Dior OUtlet  phone number 8459284602 I just called


----------



## mona_danya

Thanks I just called too...GREAT prices!


----------



## luckystar07

mona_danya said:


> Thanks I just called too...GREAT prices!


 Whould you mind sharing prices with other Gaucho hungry?


----------



## purseinsanity

I was at the Cabazon outlet today and practically all bags and shoes were 50% off!!  Lots of Gauchos.  I'm new to Dior, so I don't know all the model names yet, but they have a ton left along with a lot of Cannage bags.


----------



## luckystar07

purseinsanity said:


> I was at the Cabazon outlet today and practically all bags and shoes were 50% off!! Lots of Gauchos. I'm new to Dior, so I don't know all the model names yet, but they have a ton left along with a lot of Cannage bags.


 Cannage 50% off...  I wish I were there...


----------



## purseinsanity

^I believe they take phone orders.


----------



## luckystar07

purseinsanity said:


> ^I believe they take phone orders.


 Yes, but without seing any pictures it's tricky


----------



## marinachkaa

Hi everyone. i was at the woodbury common outlet today. dior had a few pieces of the gaucho in cream,brown, i think a dark brown or maybe black, dark blue, maybe some other color which i didnt see and 2 exotic ones. the prices i believe started at 925-1150. the exotic one i have no idea they were next to the register above it. plus they were having extra 40% off the gaucho. the cannage were 30%, and other bags also i just didnt get a chance to see which.

edit- i believe the sale ends on july 6th, im not sure be sure to check the premium outlet site.


----------



## mariana84

I received a few emails from the outlet in Orlando over the weekend. 

i posted all the pictures and prices in an album on facebook... hopefully they are not sold out. 

Good Luck! 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=92143&id=629552956&l=5a79592da0


----------



## Lovedior

those are really great prices


----------



## adelmun1

mariana84 said:


> I received a few emails from the outlet in Orlando over the weekend.
> 
> i posted all the pictures and prices in an album on facebook... hopefully they are not sold out.
> 
> Good Luck!
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=92143&id=629552956&l=5a79592da0




do you know if they have any silver jewelry? i'm looking for necklaces and bracelets.


----------



## adelmun1

what's the email address to to the Dior Outlet in Woodbury?


----------



## Lovedior

dior shoes size 38
price start 75$ dollats buy now a 150 $ 
http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-SANDALS-WH...0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:4|39:1|293:1|294:200

dior shoe size 40 ( jeans style) 
price start 30$ 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:4|39:1|293:1|294:200

a deal for those who have a fit bigger than the other 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DIOR-BLACK-...0.m14&_trkparms=65:15|66:4|39:1|293:3|294:200
this seller sells tons of gorgeous dior pair but each of his pair include 2 different sizes


----------



## Jenna51580

Does anyone know that any Dior outlets have any clutches in the following colors:
red, pink, orange, coral, yellow, basically any bright colors?

Thank you so much in advance for all your help.


----------



## Lovedior

this one is really cute , price start 299 $ 
it comes with authenticity card 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-CHRISTIAN-D...rkparms=65:12|66:4|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:200

an other lovely brown bag bid is right now at a 102.50 $ no reserve 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-750-Authent...0.m14&_trkparms=65:15|66:4|39:1|293:1|294:200

dior boston comes with authenticity cards . nothing scream fake but if you want to buy it ask additional pictures to the seller  just to be sure.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...0.m14&_trkparms=65:15|66:4|39:1|293:1|294:200

dior saddle sation bronze limited edtion 
( it seems to be in very good condition , the color looks very pretty ) 
 bid 299$
buy now 399$
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-DIOR-satin...0.m14&_trkparms=65:15|66:4|39:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## Lovedior

a great deal on shoes dior cannage size 39 price 159 buy now 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dior-Black-Cann...0.m14&_trkparms=65:10|66:3|39:1|293:2|294:100


----------



## Lovedior

great deal on the miss dior on saks WARRANTY AUTHENTIC AND NEW 275$
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1247875547724&ev19=1:3
klimt shoes 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474399545537&bmUID=1247875654929&ev19=1:4


----------



## Lovedior

those are a steal --->dior shoes size 36.5  bid 39.99$ or by now 129 $
CHRISTIAN DIOR flower black suede lock/keys heel 36.5/7 - eBay (item 260448664670 end time Jul-27-09 16:59:06 PDT)

dior beige leather shoes  size 36 bid :18.50$
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DIOR-BEIGE-...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:1|66:4|39:1|293:1|294:200

an other dior beige leather shoes size 36.5 :bid 17.50
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-DIOR-BEIGE-...c0.m14&_trkparms=65:1|66:4|39:1|293:1|294:200


----------



## Lovedior

beautiful dior shoes price : 210 $
NIB CHRISTIAN DIOR CD DIVINE STUDDED SHOE HEEL 39.5 - eBay (item 200365153333 end time Jul-25-09 18:08:41 PDT)


----------



## Dimple

adelmun1 said:


> what's the email address to to the Dior Outlet in Woodbury?



Here you go:

BWOODBURY@us.christiandior.com


----------



## pinkpiggy

my SA helped me find sale items even though she's in the regular boutique.  She's the best !


----------



## auriverde

any upcoming sales at the outlets?


----------



## Lovedior

dior gaucho shoes size 38 buy now 150$ that's a steal 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...hoes?hash=item2a001cedcd&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Lovedior

gorgeous dior white shoes size 36/6 bid: 69.99$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dior-Made-in-It...hoes?hash=item4836e635e1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
dior shoes olive green size 36/6 bid :69.99$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dior-Green-Made...hoes?hash=item2a0021c86d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Lovedior

dior cannage shoes color black size 6.5 bid now 99$ 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...hoes?hash=item4a99c0f5a2&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

dior cannage white bag bid now 499$ buy now 699$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lady-DIOR-Canna...bags?hash=item1c0ba89880&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

dior boots size 36 price 129.99
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Auth-New-Ch...hoes?hash=item414802fc82&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

dior starlet shoes size 36.5 color black bid 99$
http://cgi.ebay.com/640-Christian-D...hoes?hash=item4148056761&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

dior saddle buy now 295$
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Authentic-C...bags?hash=item19b58cfd1f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

dolr leather boots color brown buy now 299 $
http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Chris...hoes?hash=item2302146d74&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

dior black saddle buy now 225$
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...bags?hash=item3a4a577d11&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Lovedior

beautiful dior satchel bid now 399 $
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...bags?hash=item4a99d44b22&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

cute pink purse bid now 399 $
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Christian-D...bags?hash=item2a004737ae&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

brown bag with lace buy now 399$
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Christian-D...bags?hash=item2a004737ae&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

dior white saddle bid now 325 $
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...bags?hash=item35a2c947cb&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

evening pink gaucho bid 205$
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Pink-Evenin...bags?hash=item43996470af&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

bronze saddle limited edition bid 199$ buy now 399 $
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-DIOR-satin...bags?hash=item4836fdafbc&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Lovedior

dior saddle with piercing bid 375$
http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-CHRISTIAN-...bags?hash=item27aabfdeee&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

pink dior saddle bid 375$ buy now 415$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...bags?hash=item43996f4cc0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

brown dior saddle bid 300 $
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...bags?hash=item45ed6ad6e1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

small bag ethnic dior bid 79$
http://cgi.ebay.com/christian-dior-...bags?hash=item3ca49328e4&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Bumbles

I dont know if this has been answered but do outlets transfer stock to each other?


----------



## TJNEscada

hinotori said:


> Another message from Sean
> 
> "These bags have been here in the past , but more came in from Paris. They are an additional 20% off the listed prices.  These styles sell out quickly."
> 
> Dior
> Desert Hills Premium Outlets
> 48650 Seminole Drive #220
> Cabazon CA 92230
> Phone 951-922-3606
> fax 951-922-3648
> BCabazon@us.christiandior.com



Thanks for posting these Hinotori!  I usually hang out in the Prada forum but have had my eye on a particular bag for months...so I called Cabazon Friday (with fingers crossed that they would still have what I want) and they are shipping me the Medium Cannage Drawstring Tote in Dark Brown - I am so excited!  I ordered this bag a few months back (used at $575 from BagBorrowSteal - the new one from the outlets is $580 with the discount! WOW!) and it was stolen during UPS transit.  I can hardly wait to finally get this!  Modeling shot to come


----------



## hinotori

TJNEscada said:


> Thanks for posting these Hinotori!  I usually hang out in the Prada forum but have had my eye on a particular bag for months...so I called Cabazon Friday (with fingers crossed that they would still have what I want) and they are shipping me the Medium Cannage Drawstring Tote in Dark Brown - I am so excited!  I ordered this bag a few months back (used at $575 from BagBorrowSteal - the new one from the outlets is $580 with the discount! WOW!) and it was stolen during UPS transit.  I can hardly wait to finally get this!  Modeling shot to come


ur welcome *TJNEscada*! looking forward to the modeling pics


----------



## ReRe

luckystar07 said:


> Yes, but without seing any pictures it's tricky


 
I'm pretty sure they will email pictures


----------



## laurayuki

was just there this week, they have a lot of the leather satchel bags i think? the navy is very pretty. and some dior lady bags longer shoulder bags
Fabulous shoes! i bought a pair of awesome tall fur boots!


----------



## ChanellenahC

has anyone been to the dior outlet in las vegas? do they usually have a good selection?


----------



## Bumbles

Is there an outlet in las vegas? Do you have the address?


----------



## meluvchanel

where can i get dior lady for great bargain?


----------



## luvtoshop

just came from the cabazon outlets....lots of gauchos in cream, brown, blue, red...there was a bronze tote and bronze double saddle...all so cute and all additional 20% OFF


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Filene's Basement on the UWS in NYC has two Dior soft woven tote bags for an extra 50% off of sale price. One large ($650), one medium ($575). Good luck!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474395222441&bmUID=1251001128519&ev19=1:13

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%3Ddior%26_requestid%3D22548%26N%3D4294967189


----------



## KPCoppola

Any one seen any Gaucho messengers? TIA


----------



## dhampir2005

I went to the dior outlet at Woodbury and was able to get the Dior Romantique Flap Bag in White and Grey for only $465. Best buy of my life.


----------



## Zarka

Does anyone know any Dior outlets in Mass.?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Zarka said:


> Does anyone know any Dior outlets in Mass.?




There are only 3 known Dior Outlet places, they are located in New York, Florida, and California. 

However, if you're living in the U.S. they will do shipping  


happy shopping!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Bumbles said:


> Is there an outlet in las vegas? Do you have the address?




I do not recall there being a Dior Outlet in Las Vegas, but there is one near Palm Springs  (Cabazon Premium Outlets) which is about 2 hours away by car


----------



## KPCoppola

Still looking for messenger Gaucho- here's some others from Cabazon- sorry it took so long for me to figure out the pic thing!!!
email: BCabazon@us.christiandior.com if interested


----------



## scarletambience

^^Can't see the pics


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

What is the price on the red tote?


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

mona_danya said:


> Thanks I just called too...GREAT prices!



How much are the gauchos? I've been itching for another one!


----------



## alinehava

read the rules.


----------



## Lovedior

wow that purse looks gorgeous . i didnt know they had a blue version too anyone have the picture of a dior trotter romantic with blue ?


----------



## alinehava

alinehava said:


> read the rules.


 
Does anybody wanna gimmie a summary of the rules? hehe


----------



## alinehava

Ohh nevermind. I found it.


----------



## hinotori

Lovedior said:


> wow that purse looks gorgeous . i didnt know they had a blue version too anyone have the picture of a dior trotter romantic with blue ?



I believe a few members have posted pics of the blue trotter romantique bag before. But I like the grey version more 

Here i have a pic of a blue TR bag, but it is not available anymore at the outlets, i'm sorry! So the pic is only for reference!


----------



## Lovedior

thank you hi no tori the blue one looks so pretty . i will have to find that one . 
i m afraid teh white and grey might get dirty to fast .


----------



## hinotori

Lovedior said:


> thank you hi no tori the blue one looks so pretty . i will have to find that one .
> i m afraid teh white and grey might get dirty to fast .



well the grey TR bag might get dirty, so you really need to be careful. so far i have used mine a few times and it looks in perfect condition, so i am very happy for that.

Diabro has a blue TR bag, but in a flap style, check it out at this link!
http://diabro.net/product_info.php/cPath/192_880/products_id/16967
Unfortunately it is very pricey ush:


----------



## Lovedior

thanks for the link. i didnt know this website .they have a great selection but they are WAY overpriced on dior items . i guess i will have to wait that someone resell it 

i love your trotter collection it is so gorgeous. i hope i can extented my trotter collection soon too lol but those are pretty hard to find


----------



## hinotori

Lovedior said:


> thanks for the link. i didnt know this website .they have a great selection but they are WAY overpriced on dior items . i guess i will have to wait that someone resell it
> 
> i love your trotter collection it is so gorgeous. i hope i can extented my trotter collection soon too lol but those are pretty hard to find



yup sadly the items on diabro are way too high, so hopefully you will find one at ebay, allthough the blue version is pretty rare. i always see the brown or beige being sold on ebay, the pink and grey are rare and blue pops up once in a while, but not as often as the other colors... 
thank you for liking my TR collection, im so happy to have a lot of different TR bags in different colors


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Does anyone know if the outlets will be having a Labor day sale or promotion? I remember there was an additional discount on Memorial Day. TIA!


----------



## Lovedior

i was wondering that too .


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

I'm going to shoot them an e-mail inquiring about what Gaucho bags they have in stock and will ask.


----------



## dhampir2005

Hi ladies I need a favor!!!

If any of you head out to the outlets this weekend and happen to see the Romantique heart shaped wristlet can you pick it up for me?!!! I live in Michigan and can only head to woodbury when I go visit my boyfriend (it's been a hectic summer for me so he comes to visit). I've been searching for that wristlet forever. Thanks so so much!!!


----------



## chloefans

omoshiroiine said:


> Hi ladies! I purchased that black gipsy medium hobo over a week ago... just wanted to note that the leather is more of a matte leather. It looks as if it's washed out a bit. I love the bag, but the only thing that bothers me about it is the handle. My shoulder's are a bit bony, so if you put too much weight in the bag, it'll hurt after a while. Hope that helps for anyone interested in purchasing them. I wish they had the sand one in medium! It's soooo beautiful!!!




may i know how many things you put in?  I am interested to get one, but also concern about the pain on the shoulder, as I have a bony shoulder also


----------



## kamalmisc

Is the St Germain shopper in pink still available?


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

I just confirmed that Dior IS having a holiday sale. I'm not sure about other styles, but gaucho bags are an extra 30% off of sale price, but the sale price appears to be lower than it was in the past. The last time I visited the outlets, the gaucho tote was about $1100 and this time it wasbout $9xx+ 30% off. I just ordered a red gaucho tote, which I've been looking for for ages, for $640+shipping from the CA outlet. IMO a steal!


----------



## bebepunk

blast!! if only Australia had an outlet....

not that i should be shopping anyway.. on a self imposed ban at the moment..


----------



## natalie78

Can anyone gets pics and prices from the outlets?


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Just call them and the SA's will gladly send you pictures and price points.


----------



## viciousdoll

This is the email I got from Blanca at Cabazon:

DEAR. ALL.
BELOW ATTACHED ARE LABOR PROMOTION TO RUN FRIDAY, SEPT, 4TH THROUGH MONDAY,
SEPT, 7TH. PLEASE CALL ME IF YOU'LL HAVE A FURTHER QUESTION.
THANK YOU. BLANCA.

HANDBAGS ETHNIC/GYPSY 40%OFF, GAUCHO/JAZZCLUB/PLISSE 30% OFF, BELTS 40%, HATS 50%, WOMEN'S RTW 2008 40%, WOMEN'S SHOES FALL/WINTER 40%, CRUISE/SPRING SUMMER 20% OFF, COSTUME JEWELERY 40% OFF. MY DIOR 40% OFF.

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648

She is not quick at responding to emails, so if I were you, I would give her a call for pictures. Hope this helps!


----------



## Zarka

Here is another link that you might like...They sell authentic Dior...http://www.raffaello-network.com/ra...rangeid=790&prodrange=Christian Dior Handbags

Good Luck...


----------



## onesmallchimera

I got a Dior mini ethnic in beige for 40% off - when it was already 50% off. I love outlet sales.


----------



## iamwright

I got a GREAT deal on a My Dior bag at the Woodbury Oultet near NYC this weekend.  Great deals....the bag is my first and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## chloefans

Wow, the sales is so great.  I should be on ban, but can't resist and got 2 bags.
My dior and Gipsy Hobo!!!  I love them so much.  

hm.. need to cover the bill by selling others.


----------



## joanneeeee

Does anyone has the pictures of the jewelry that is selling in the outlets?
Ring, necklace... etc.


----------



## camelbag

Does Dior have any outlets outside the US and do they charge by phone and ship merchandise?


----------



## kainaat

Does anyone know if there will be a Columbus Day Weekend Sale at Dior?


----------



## Lovedior

dior gaucho black 180 united kingdom pouds right now 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...Bags?hash=item414927b18b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

( its cheap because the bag need repair so be carefull when you bid )


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

They are having a sale, but only the Cabazon outlet is talking about it. I called the FL and Woodburry Outlets to see if they had different variations of the bag I wanted and the SA's there claimed no sale. I have pictures that I can post later but this is the e-mail I go. My SA is Sean. They are sold out of ethnics. Tell him Abby sent you!

Corporate decided to change their mind , and we are going to have a
Columbus Day Sale after all.  The sale starts on the 9th , ends on the
12th.  I will begin to pre-sale today, so that will mean I will need
everyone to fill out an order form with credit card information and fax or
scan over.  Your items will be rung up on October 9th.  Please take
advantage of this pre-sale , usually we are never given this much advance
notice.  I can only take pictures of handbags, everything else one would
have to come in and see in person, thanks for understanding.

best regards,

Sean Rayshel

Sale List:

Handbags: 30% off Gaucho & My Dior, 40% off Crocodile and Pony Jazz Club,
Plisse, and Diorita

Belts: 50% off Ladies

Womens shoes: 30% off new arrivals , 50% off older styles (sizes are
limited , mostly 38 - 41)

Womens clothing: 40% off new arrivals, 50% off older styles

Baby: 40% off

Costume Jewelry: 50% off (just chunky runway styles left, nothing simple)

Scarves and Hats: 40% off

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648
(See attached file: charge send form.doc)


----------



## omoshiroiine

chloefans said:


> may i know how many things you put in?  I am interested to get one, but also concern about the pain on the shoulder, as I have a bony shoulder also


Hi Chloefans, sorry I just saw your post -- it's usually just my continental (long) wallet, compact (powder),  lip gloss, and another wallet that has a number of cards. Honestly, I've stopped wearing the bag due to the shoulder strap. It's really pretty, but the strap was annoying. I wish they just made it with a flat strap, so it'd more comfortable.  Anyhoo, it's really something to consider. Call Cabazon if you decide to purchase it, Columbus day sale is from sept 9-12, but you can presale now. Ask for Sean, he is such a wonderful SA! Hope this helps!


----------



## lahore

oh.. im excited about the sale.. any pics yet???


----------



## Tote Girl

camelbag said:


> Does Dior have any outlets outside the US and do they charge by phone and ship merchandise?


 
There is at least one outlet in England, at Bicester Village. I don't know whether they do mail order but the phone number is  01869 357725


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Apologies for the delay. I uploaded pictures from Sean's e-mails here. 

http://s1002.photobucket.com/albums/af142/nycshopgirl80/


----------



## jennifresh

Thank you so much for posting those! You're fantastic!


----------



## joanneeeee

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Apologies for the delay. I uploaded pictures from Sean's e-mails here.
> 
> http://s1002.photobucket.com/albums/af142/nycshopgirl80/



Is there any jewelry pictures?


----------



## brandnamedeluxe

Hello everyone! Does anybody have any idea how much discount the outlet has during thanksgiving sale?  How great were the deals in 2008?  I was thinking of just waiting for thanksgiving sale instead of buying the plisse during columbus -- only if the wait is worth it.  Any info you can share will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks all!


----------



## pixelcat

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Apologies for the delay. I uploaded pictures from Sean's e-mails here.
> 
> http://s1002.photobucket.com/albums/af142/nycshopgirl80/



**ZOMG**  Thanks so much for this news!!  I've been absolutely DYING for a Dior Gaucho Double Saddle Bag in the Patent leather... been eyeing a few on ebay, but I just don't trust the stuff on ebay anymore... SOOOO excited that it is on sale at an actual Dior outlet store!!!

I'm in Australia, and if they actually agree to sell one to me, I'll be in your debt for this news FOREVER... 

*fingers-crossed* my Dior dreams will come true...


----------



## SanelaChanela

Tote Girl said:


> There is at least one outlet in England, at Bicester Village. I don't know whether they do mail order but the phone number is  01869 357725



- found the outlet site : http://www.bicestervillage.com/en_GB/cat/women , but cant seem to find if they do shipping, ...


----------



## beforeflower

Why it is only 30%off? They usually have 40%off, and in 2007 and 2008 they had 50%off , the sales is less and less! Maybe e should wait for thanksgiving, 40% is better than 30%!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

SanelaChanela said:


> - found the outlet site : http://www.bicestervillage.com/en_GB/cat/women , but cant seem to find if they do shipping, ...


 
Thank you for the link - sadly it's a couple of weeks too late for me (or maybe that is actually a good thing - permanent damage to the CC could have been a possibility!). However I have a trip to Paris coming up soon so I of course went to the 'Paris city' website - and much to my surprise, NO DIOR there!


----------



## Lovedior

do you know how much are the dior ethnic wallet after the sale price ?


----------



## zzzz

Is anyone recently been to Woodbury outlet. Is it worth it for men. Wanted to find some older seasons jeans.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

They were 40% off for Memorial Day, so I might wait it out also....


----------



## coreenmd

zzzz said:


> Is anyone recently been to Woodbury outlet. Is it worth it for men. Wanted to find some older seasons jeans.



Hi! Went to the Woodbury outlet and they had some goodstuff! Didn't check out the jeans though.. But I am pretty sure they had extra sale on the rtw's! Belts are extra 40% the outlet price. I got a nice diorissimo one which was about $100 from 330 original.. My friend got a red gaucho for 670++ orig price $1750 outlet price around 875 extra 30% off!


----------



## Christine12456

Im looking for a dior bag at a discounted price, I do live in Florida is that outlet any good in orlando? I live a couple hours from it so Id rather know before I make the trip. Can i call them and they send me pics? Thanks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

You are just a phone call away.. hey, it is worth a shot..you never know


----------



## zeusthegreatest

guys! u r the best! i jsut called dior Woodbury and eric and laura r great! hopefully i got gaucho, had to use my ex-mother in law card/address in chicago as i am in AU...  its $672 including shipping and tax for red single gaucho! thanks a lot!!!


----------



## coreenmd

Zeus, my friend got that exact same bag! Congrats!!!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

thanks! its my first dior, so i am soooo excited! just rang them and no matching wallet....  they have only few wallets now, all square and not from the gaucho line....i guess i'll just have to use my dior bag with chanel wallet??? i hope its not a crime but i really want a matching wallet!  even ebay does not have much....


----------



## Black_Swarmer

SanelaChanela said:


> - found the outlet site : http://www.bicestervillage.com/en_GB/cat/women , but cant seem to find if they do shipping, ...


 
I called them today to hear if they had some shoes I'm looking for - they didn't, but they do ship


----------



## bagwhore808

Does anyone know if the outlets are carrying the cannage drawstring bags?


----------



## zeusthegreatest

do u guys know if dior outlets have saddle bags? and if so - can u pls tell me when is the next sale over there? as i would like to get one for my daugther for xmas....  thanks!


----------



## La Comtesse

^^If you are referring to the U.S. outlets, I don't think there are any more saddles.  If you want to call and double check, the numbers are listed in the forum.  Any one of the outlets should be able to tell you if any are available.

Don't know about the cannage drawstrings, but you could also call an outlet and ask.


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> I called them today to hear if they had some shoes I'm looking for - they didn't, but they do ship




did you ask what they had in general?


----------



## camelbag

I was trying to gauge from older posts but was not sure, do the Dior outlets have pretty good sales over Thanksgiving , X-Mas & New Year? Are the % off any higher than Columbus Day etc.?


----------



## TJNEscada

bagwhore808 said:


> Does anyone know if the outlets are carrying the cannage drawstring bags?



The outlet in CA between LA and Vegas (I think it's called Cabazon) has/had the cannage drawstring. It's referenced earlier in this thread with photos/phone number, etc.   I purchased a chocolate brown one from them and had it shipped in Aug of this year.  It was like $650 - a total steal!  Good luck!


----------



## atung66

*please read our rules.*


----------



## pegasuscom

Denise at Cabazon sent me an email that they have gotten a handful of Lady Dior's in - brown and pink.


----------



## pegasuscom

Linda123 said:


> Is it only for ebay? Or can be links from blue fly or overstock?



The good deals can be from anywhere!  Not just *bay.


----------



## zeusthegreatest

thanks! very cool! luv them all!!don;t luv the prices...bluefly is not soo cheap anymore...


----------



## browniebaker

Just saw this on Bluefly: grey Lady Dior Granville lambskin cannage medium for $1880.

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Dior-grey-cannage-lambskin-Granville-medium-tote/cat430072/305512201/detail.fly


----------



## altu

the blue fly bag is gone!! I visit the store too late


----------



## zeusthegreatest

oh really? i've just checked to see what it looks like and it say 1 left. maybe try again?


----------



## browniebaker

About BlueFly: When a shopper puts an item in her cart, it's reserved for her for 30 minutes, I think, during which it that item is not available to other shoppers if there is only one in stock. 

I know this because I had something in my cart that was a "only 1 left" item, and I had a fright when I went back to the item description and it appeared to be gone completely. 

Maybe another shopper merely had the item in her cart when you visited Bluefly, and she did not buy, so the item became available after 30 minutes.

I would definitely try again.


----------



## altu

I just check again, I think the bag is gone.. oh well, I love the granville! I think it's more for everyday compare to lady dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

Try again.. it may turn up


----------



## browniebaker

Yes, if it's listed as unavailable for this long, someone probably bought the last one. I would do back and check once in a while, though. If the bag is returned (60-day return policy), the listing goes back online. How do I know? I returned something and the listing went right back up.

I'm still kicking myself for hesitating when a silver metallic sueded goastskin Lady Dior medium was listed at Saks.com last month for only $1700 (mistake in pricing?). When I sent back to buy it, it was gone. Of course.

I agree that the wonderfully fluid Granville is better as an everyday bag than the boxy Lady Dior. Good luck in shopping for one.


----------



## browniebaker

altu, the grey Granville is back! I just clicked to see, and it's available! Now!


----------



## bagchic1

A few  more bags were added. I wish they have more than brack and gray.  I love the purple or bordeaux color, but not in the wallet.


----------



## browniebaker

Uh oh -- I think my budget may be in danger. Bluefly just added the Granville large in black lambskin, just $1880. I also wouldn't mind having the silver sueded goatskin Lady Dior mini clutch that they also just added. I've got to stop reading this thread!


----------



## altu

browniebaker said:


> altu, the grey Granville is back! I just clicked to see, and it's available! Now!


 
which one did you get? grey or black ?


----------



## browniebaker

altu, I successfully resisted yesterday, and now I see that both items at Bluefly that were tempting me are gone. A little sad about this, but it's for the best, as I have spent more than $5500 on Lady Dior handbags in the past month. But I see today that they have the Lady Dior medium in amethyst. Amethyst is my mom's birthstone and fave color. Hmmm. 

Did you buy anything?


----------



## altu

after I saw you mention BlueFly has the amethyst color lady dior I went and bought it!!! but I was a lil concern the color "Amethyst" they mentioned looks a lil more like a "Purple-sih kinda brown" not like the other amethyst color like they have for the wallet version (if you go bluefly now you'll see the wallet I am talking about) I hope the bag is that color since it's the same "Amethyst" if not I'll just return it. I can't wait, feels like xmas already!! now waiting for my hot UPS man to show up with my lady dior bag... that would be double happiness! haha

also I saw in your photo you have a small lady Dior, how do you like the size? I was looking for a small size but was worry might be too small? how do you feel about it since you own one already.


----------



## lahore

any pics of the bags pegusas??


----------



## browniebaker

Congrats on your new Lady Dior! Oh, don't worry: the amethyst is not really brownish as in the photo of the Lady Dior; I've seen it in person and it's like the beautiful color in the photo of the wallet. How exciting to have this shipment on its way to you!

I love the size of the mini for evening, but then again I am partial to tiny purses and am so used to tiny that I consider the small Lady Dior to be a stretch for me! My husband had to convince me, as I stood in the living room modeling the black small Lady Dior, that it's not too big for me. I'm only 5' 4". If you carry only a few items for evening (hanky, purse, small wallet), you'll like the mini, I think.

When I was last at the Dior boutique at Saks, I saw a bunch of the minis and just fell in love! The black quilted patent is stunning. And there's an unquilted, cannage-stitched ice-blue mini that is to die for. Be still my heart (and wallet!). If I were you, I'd go to a Dior boutique and try on the mini!


----------



## browniebaker

Oops, I re-read your post, and now I realize you were asking about the small, not the mini. (For reasons I explained above, I think of the small as large and the mini as small!) 

Well, as you can see from what I wrote, above, the small is like a large to me, given that I am used to small bags. It's a roomy bag inside, but the zippered opening is a bit narrow, limiting what you can stick into the bag. For example, my everyday wallet is 9-1/2 inches long, but it will not fit into the small Lady Dior. That's a not a problem for me, though, because my Lady Diors are not my everyday bag, which is a pretty large tote. I wear the small Lady Diors for dressy day occasions and informal evening occasions, and the wallet I use then is smaller. 

I really recommend trying one on at a Dior boutique if you can. (Good excuse to ogle and feel!)


----------



## pegasuscom

Yes, I do have pics.  If you want to PM me your email, I will forward them to you.


----------



## bagchic1

Altu - I also bought the Lady Dior in Amathys.  It will be here tomorrow.  I can't wait.  I saw this bag in person a month ago at Saks and almost bought it.  I'm so glad that I waited.  Let me know how your bag turns out.


----------



## browniebaker

Interesting: Saks.com has lowered the price of the medium black lambskin Lady Dior with GOLD hardware from $2150 to $1950 while keeping the same with SILVER hardware at $2150. 

Neimanmarcus.com has ALL the lambskin medium Lady Diors, regardless of hardware color, listed at $1950 (and they have black and red in the medium).

Also, Neimanmarcu.com has the medium quilted patent calfskin Lady Dior listed at $2050, $100 less than in the Saks store.


----------



## browniebaker

Actually, Neimanmarcus.com prices seem to be lower across the board for Dior handbags. For example, the Lady Dior large tote is $2200 instead of the $2350 price seen elsewhere. 

People have laughed at me when I have said that Neiman Marcus offers some very competitive prices, but it's true! I think it's because they are a Southern store based in Dallas, and the cost of living is less in the South.


----------



## altu

browniebaker said:


> Actually, Neimanmarcus.com prices seem to be lower across the board for Dior handbags. For example, the Lady Dior large tote is $2200 instead of the $2350 price seen elsewhere.
> 
> People have laughed at me when I have said that Neiman Marcus offers some very competitive prices, but it's true! I think it's because they are a Southern store based in Dallas, and the cost of living is less in the South.


 
haha but it is true, I know it's hard to believe out of all stores who sells Lady Dior that Neiman Marcus out of all places has the most competitive pricces! the cost of living is less in south is true but don't forget those super rich oil people! they spend $$ like drinking water! I also saw some good ones on ebay but always a lil afraid to buy designer stuff on ebay because you never know if they are real or not.


----------



## browniebaker

Totally agree with you about not taking the risk of getting a fake on eBay. Guess you and I are willing to pay a (small?) premium for the peace of mind of dealing with an authorized retailer.


----------



## altu

I am now really eyeing the largest dior shooping bag...do you know how much are they? Maybe I should call my SA tomorrow to ask her. I wonder if its big enough to fit a laptop in there? Dior is like eating potato chips, you just can't eat 1! Haha


----------



## browniebaker

I don't know how much the large shopping bag is, but now you've put the idea of it in my head and all I can say is, how can you do this to me?!  I agree that the Lady Diors are more-ish like chips. In another thread, eminere has just revealed her zip-around Lady Dior wallet in black lambskin, and I have a hankering for it now. Oh, nooooo!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

bluefly has a few new little cuties!!! too cute to carry i reckon! 
http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Dior-silver-quilted-goatskin-mini-tote/SEARCH/304383401/detail.fly
 and the wristlet/mini clutch!!! only if i did not need to get a summer bag...


----------



## An4

browniebaker said:


> I don't know how much the large shopping bag is, but now you've put the idea of it in my head and all I can say is, how can you do this to me?!  I agree that the Lady Diors are more-ish like chips. In another thread, eminere has just revealed *her *zip-around Lady Dior wallet in black lambskin, and I have a hankering for it now. Oh, nooooo!



emi is our Dior hunk


----------



## prada_fannn

this is an authentic dior. it is a great deal.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...054651&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_924


----------



## altu

zeusthegreatest said:


> bluefly has a few new little cuties!!! too cute to carry i reckon!
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Dior-silver-quilted-goatskin-mini-tote/SEARCH/304383401/detail.fly
> and the wristlet/mini clutch!!! only if i did not need to get a summer bag...


 I love it but I still prefer my Large or Medium size Lady Dior better, the mini is really hard for your hand to reach into the bag, maybe I am just not a "delicate" enough to carry this bag with my "manly" hands haha. but it's a beauty tho! if you have small hands and this is a perfect evening bag


----------



## altu

An4 said:


> emi is our Dior hunk


 
An4, I agree with ya, most men I met from Australia are hunky! look @ Hugh Jackman! and my fav surfer Mick Fanning... YUM. haha but we love Emi because he is our Dior expert!


----------



## pegasuscom

Please do not PM for Dior pics -- according to the SA they are sold out.  I will post if I receive anymore emails.  Thanks!


----------



## Lovedior

they sold out pretty fast .i ve been looking for a pink one since forever. i hope they will receive new ones soon


----------



## natasha1980

when I call the outlet today, they still have pink ladydior, both square kind and east west kind.

I got the pink square one two weeks ago, love it!!


----------



## altu

I love the woodbury common premium outlet in NY ! it is the best!


----------



## pegasuscom

This is a new email from Denise at Cabazon.  Contact info for inquiries --

Denise
Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648

"The sale for Black Friday has just been released all items that are on sale will only be held with a credit card as things are in limited amounts.

Gaucho and My Dior are Additional 30%
Cannage NAYLON ONLY Additional 40%
Plisse Additional 50%

Belts additional 50%

Costume Jewelery Additional 60%

Hats additional 75%

Scarves Additional 50%

Womens RTW Additional Spring 2009 50%
Anything before 2009 75%

Baby additional 50%

Please let me know as soon as you can. We will be ringing up all pre-sales on Wed. 11/25/09. We will not be able to take phone calls after Tues. the 24th as we will be to busy to answer."


----------



## Lovedior

it doesnt say anything about the shoes ?


----------



## pegasuscom

Lovedior said:


> it doesnt say anything about the shoes ?


No mention of shoes in the email but give Denise a call.  She is very nice and will be more than happy to help you.


----------



## Lovedior

i will thank you pegasus. any of you are going on the black friday?


----------



## tezzzzy

Does anyone have pictures of the bags that will be on sale for black friday? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cfan

Hi Natasha how much is your pink square? As I called them yesterday, they have hot pink and pale pink, I know the color of the pale pink, has anyone seen the hot pink one?


----------



## natasha1980

the square one is $675 + tax

the hot pink is very red color, more like rasberry pink. it is very cute, but I like the pale pink better


----------



## lahore

can anyone post pics of these pink bags.. from outlet or elsewhere..???


----------



## angelalam5

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180434984581&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## yslalice

super pretty dior babe in purple leather at NMLC Austin, TX. 1000 or so with 20% off and another 25% if you use a NM card. they will ship. ask for marsha, she's so nice!


----------



## Lovedior

beautifull dior cannage red color 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-AUTHENTIC...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2c51e1a9a6
bid 400 pounds 

dior cannage small pink 
bid 40 pounds 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-DIOR-BAG_...temQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item23041032d4#shId

lady dior quilted white 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-WHITE...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item3efa744c2c
450 pounds

an other great find ---> black 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-DIO...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item1c0e2b0d32
bid: 107 pounds

an other beautiful purse 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cute-Auth-Chr...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ad597db3
bid 51$ ( WITH RESERVE)

an other 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CHRISTIAN-DIO...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27ad5a8bce
bid : 780$

brown saddle pony hair 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1500-Christian-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3357f3b1cb
bid :0.01$ (WITH RESERVE )


----------



## tiffanychau

Hello, I'm looking for some nice top from Dior Spring/Summer 09. Not sure if the outlet store can email us some photos of the existing styles. Thanks. My email address is Tiffany@tights.com.tw


----------



## laughter90

pegasuscom said:


> This is a new email from Denise at Cabazon. Contact info for inquiries --
> 
> Denise
> Dior
> Desert Hills Premium Outlets
> 48650 Seminole Drive #220
> Cabazon CA 92230
> Phone 951-922-3606
> fax 951-922-3648
> 
> "The sale for Black Friday has just been released all items that are on sale will only be held with a credit card as things are in limited amounts.
> 
> Gaucho and My Dior are Additional 30%
> Cannage NAYLON ONLY Additional 40%
> Plisse Additional 50%
> 
> Belts additional 50%
> 
> Costume Jewelery Additional 60%
> 
> Hats additional 75%
> 
> Scarves Additional 50%
> 
> Womens RTW Additional Spring 2009 50%
> Anything before 2009 75%
> 
> Baby additional 50%
> 
> Please let me know as soon as you can. We will be ringing up all pre-sales on Wed. 11/25/09. We will not be able to take phone calls after Tues. the 24th as we will be to busy to answer."


 
hi, do you know Denise' email addrs? cos I'm looking for medium lady dior and want to ask her if they have one..thx before


----------



## nadianostalgia

Thanks for the info. Pls post pictures if you get any.


----------



## claraclara

hi folks, anyone know what's the inventory at the Dior outlet in Orlando? Please post pictures if anyone received it

Thanks


----------



## pegasuscom

To contact Denise via email use this address and type in Denise in the RE: line with your question

BCabazon@us.christiandior.com


----------



## HauteLikeWasabi

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160386290935&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Lovedior

HauteLikeWasabi said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160386290935&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT



this one is not really a deal..... you can find it cheapper brand new at the dior outlet .


----------



## Lovedior

dior green 
bid start 0.99 pounds ( with reserve ) 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-DIO...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2a036298cb

dior hardcore 
bid: 21pounds (no reserve)
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Christian-Dio...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item2304517513

dior saddle black 
bid:40 pounds ( with reserve ) 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GENUINE-CHRIS...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item230462e644

christian dior pink saddle 
bid :120 pounds 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Dior-Saddle-H...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item45efe4669b

lady dior 
bid 499 pounds 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BLACK-CHRISTI...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item414b6c13d8

dior trotter 
bid 450 pounds 
buy now 555 pounds
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/100-Genuine-D...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item4a9d0e335d


----------



## namie

Is there a Dior outlet that still handles international shipping?


----------



## love2shop_26

Got this email from Denise at the Cabazon outlet; no pictures attached.  Contact info at the end of the email

_Hi_
_There will be a after Christmas sale it will start Dec. 26 and run thru Jan.3. Pre-sale starts Tuesday Dec.22. All pre-sale must be held with a form and credit card as styles are very limited. The sale from the week end will hold till the 3rd as well. The sale is:_
_Handbags: Cannage and Gaucho 40% Off_
_Women's RTW from Spring 2009 50% off_
_Women's RTW prior seasons 75% off_
_Women's Belts 50% off_
_Women's gloves the ethnic collection 40% off_
_Women's Hats 75% off_
_Baby 60% off_

_To clarify some the items in the 75% off women's RTW they are all evening wear mostly gowns they are cocktail, not many left so act quickly. Baby is not small sizing for the most part it is size 10 years and some 12 years in the skirts and a few jeans in the same. Let me know if you are interested in any of the items listed. I have to say again items a very limited and we can not take any orders till Tuesday._

_Thank You _
_Denise
_
_Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648_


----------



## nad_xo

will the lady dior bags ever go to outlet?


----------



## Lovedior

anybody know how much the cannage and gaucho will cost after the 40 percent off ?


----------



## Necromancer

Gawd, I wish we had Dior outlets here in Sydney.


----------



## Lovedior

dior shoes 
245$  size left 6.5/7
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=...&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=shopping_us


----------



## eminere

An4 said:


> emi is our Dior hunk


Hahahaha I just saw this!!


----------



## eminere

altu said:


> An4, I agree with ya, most men I met from Australia are hunky! look @ Hugh Jackman! and my fav surfer Mick Fanning... YUM. haha but we love Emi because he is our Dior expert!


Alas I cannot compare, but thank you for the love


----------



## An4

eminere&#8482;;13776962 said:
			
		

> Hahahaha I just saw this!!



yep, you won't be "she" on my watch, you're too precious to us ladies, there aren't many hunks here.


----------



## Lovedior

dior croisette on sale at neiman marcus 
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/...RICE|1&N=4294967189+191&st=s&_requestid=31651


----------



## love2shop_26

Latest from Cabazon.  Hover over pics to get name and price


----------



## Lovedior

thanks love2shop for sharing . still no lady dior at the outlet


----------



## Ellie Mae

Hey Ya'll... received and email update today.. just sharing the wealth.  Some CD on Malleries... http://luxury.malleries.com/christian-dior-c-2789-s-275.html


----------



## kookieshk

any dior homme products?

thanks!!!


----------



## aa12

Does anybody know if the dior granville will ever make it to the outlet?


----------



## ruktam

love2shop_26 said:


> Latest from Cabazon.  Hover over pics to get name and price



wow!! do you know how much is that red 61!??


----------



## pinkywhite

Limited Edtion.

http://cgi.ebay.com/32500-Limited-E...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item35a678956b


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

All of these bags are 60% off of sale!!!

Contact Sean 

BCabazon@us.christiandior.com
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Part Two!!!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

One more after this....


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

A few more after this!!!!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Good luck! Post what you get!!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

price as marked?  Thanks for sharing


----------



## sarasmith3269

omg!  all those jazzclubs!  is it an additional 60% off those prices? or are those the discounted prices as marked?


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

An additional 60% off of the marked prices. The double saddle gaucho I got came to $440+tax and shipping. That's 80% off.


----------



## Lovedior

do you know the store hours  ? by the way how much is the shipping do they use ups or usps ?


----------



## eminere

aa12 said:


> Does anybody know if the dior granville will ever make it to the outlet?


I doubt anytime soon.


----------



## eminere

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> An additional 60% off of the marked prices. The double saddle gaucho I got came to $440+tax and shipping. That's 80% off.


OMG I NEED TO MOVE TO THE US


----------



## Lovedior

emi that was my reaction when i saw the price . im so glad i live in US ! prices are amazing!!! cabazon is the best for my dior needs


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Lovedior said:


> do you know the store hours  ? by the way how much is the shipping do they use ups or usps ?



Not sure when they open. Shipping is $15 for standard. Not sure which service they use. It's a pre-sale, so the bags won't go out till the 12th or so.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Lovedior said:


> emi that was my reaction when i saw the price . im so glad i live in US ! prices are amazing!!! cabazon is the best for my dior needs



What are you going to get? I almost want two!


----------



## Lovedior

i want a gaucho and a jazzclub. im gonna call the SA tomorrow to ask about the sizes , i m still hesitating about the colors i kept staring at the pictures for a long time .i will have to think what goes best with all my outfits .

i have already the double saddle so i m thinking this time im gonna buy the simple one however i have to ask about the sizes because i bought a small gaucho one and couldnt fit my stuff in it so i sold it to buy a medium one, i didnt want to buy a used gaucho ( after all the bad surprises people got from ordering on auction website ....) so this sale come at a perfect time and it will be brand new . 

all i know is no more white or beige because of the color transfert from my jeans and dark clothes to it >-<

thanks a lot for the shipping information its actually very reasonnable compare to the 30-40$ on e*ay ...

if they had 80 percent instead of 60 on the sale price i think i would have buy every color lol


----------



## Black_Swarmer

eminere;14138772 said:
			
		

> OMG I NEED TO MOVE TO THE US


 
Me too!!! Soooo envious on all those great deals US'ers can get at these outlets ...


----------



## angl2b

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> Not sure when they open. Shipping is $15 for standard. Not sure which service they use. It's a pre-sale, so the bags won't go out till the 12th or so.



they use UPS.


----------



## angl2b

angl2b said:


> they use UPS.



actually I take that back - they use UPS and Fed Ex Ground Home, I believe.   I am trying to remember how my packages come from them..
I believe they use both.


----------



## asianjade

Thanks NYCshopGirl80 for letting us know the outlet pre-sale.


----------



## jennifresh

Thanks NYCshopGirl80!!!  I live in Canada but I just get a friend in the states to buy for me then they ship it to me after.  It's a lengthy process but worth the wait.


----------



## MidNiteSun

does anyone know where i can find a diorista bag? tia


----------



## kiss_p

Saks has some Dior on sale:

Soft Cannage Hobo in mustard:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446182571&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492713432&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1265664046079&ev19=1:9

61 medium tote in violet:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446200036&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492713430&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1265664099116&ev19=1:10

Soft woven medium tote in red or mustard:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446182572&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574492713432&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1265664150163&ev19=1:11


----------



## Lovedior

those prices are amazing ! its so cheap compare to the original price . i wanted the dior 61 but its already sold out online


----------



## Lovedior

there is also the miss dior shoes on sale for 235.99$ 
here : http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1265682447501&ev19=1:3

persia ankle boots  415$
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1265682569788&ev19=1:2


----------



## pegasuscom

Shoes from Woodbury - please contact them directly for any additional questions!

I have attached some photos of shoes that I think you might be interested in. Please let me know if you have any additional questions!

Ashleigh

Picture Price     Description 
3398/99 $695      Suede with crocodile embossed leather 
3400/01 $410      Suede paisley pattern with leather trim and toe 
3402/03 $520      Calfskin leather with old gold gromet accents 
3404/05 $630      Suede detailing with metallic silver straps and old siver gromet accents 
3406/07 $580      Serpent skin with calfskin straps and heel accented with old silver gromets 


Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

MidNiteSun said:


> does anyone know where i can find a diorista bag? tia


 
Does Woodburry have any different or unusual bags?


----------



## pegasuscom

I can't say that Woodbury has anything different or unusual for certain, but it is not uncommon for the outlets to carry different stock.  So, I usually try to get on the email list for all of the outlets or call around if I am looking for something specific.


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> Shoes from Woodbury - please contact them directly for any additional questions!
> 
> I have attached some photos of shoes that I think you might be interested in. Please let me know if you have any additional questions!
> 
> Ashleigh
> 
> Picture Price     Description
> 3398/99 $695      Suede with crocodile embossed leather
> 3400/01 $410      Suede paisley pattern with leather trim and toe
> 3402/03 $520      Calfskin leather with old gold gromet accents
> 3404/05 $630      Suede detailing with metallic silver straps and old siver gromet accents
> 3406/07 $580      Serpent skin with calfskin straps and heel accented with old silver gromets
> 
> 
> Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
> 808 Grapevine Ct
> Central Valley, NY 10917
> Phone - 845-928-4602
> Fax - 845-928-4604




just shoot me, why dont you...


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> just shoot me, why dont you...


The shoes are slayin' me!!!


----------



## pegasuscom

nataliam1976 said:


> just shoot me, why dont you...



Was that worse than a stick poke, *Auntie Nat*?:devil::boxing::ninja:

*Eminere* - now you know how I feel when all the Euro's are hanging out and having fun!  It blows to be stuck on diff continents!


----------



## nataliam1976

pegasuscom said:


> Was that worse than a stick poke, *Auntie Nat*?:devil::boxing::ninja:
> 
> *Eminere* - now you know how I feel when all the Euro's are hanging out and having fun! It blows to be stuck on diff continents!


 

it was worse than denying me chocolate for a month!


----------



## bombie

Does the Woodbury store have similar deal on bags (extra 60% off)?


----------



## gonesburger

Does anyone know if any of the outlets have single medium gaucho saddlebags that arent in red or that green-olive colour? I've only successfully reached the outlet in CA, and as I'm currently in New Zealand (I have friends who can ship them to me) the phone calls alone have cost me $50 and I still can't get through to the FL and NY outlets! If anyone knows, please let me know - if I knew they had them I would definitely make another phone call.


----------



## An4

double black saddle:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-Hand-Bag-NEW-BLACK-Retail-2-200-00_W0QQitemZ270531669312QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efcf1ad40


----------



## wanabagsobad

Authentic Dior Rebelle Shopper in taupe - very HOT!

http://cgi.ebay.fr/SAC-BAG-CHRISTIA...Vetements_SacsaMainFemmes?hash=item27af66566e


----------



## angl2b

Intel_Genius said:


> I quite agree that Viaddress.com at http://www.viaddress.com offers the lowest shipping rates to forward packages from the US to other countries. Anyone can do a comparison of the shipping rates and find out that Viaddress is the best option if youre planning to shop from US merchants.
> 
> The fact that they dont have a Setup fee or a monthly membership fee, had convinced me to use them for my last purchase from the states, and Im quite satisfied with the speed of the processing of my packages.
> 
> I decided to follow them on twitter at http://twitter.com/viaddress and I got hold of some pretty generous coupons that I used to get some pretty darn good discounts!


 

????
Is this a response post or spam?


----------



## Black_Swarmer

angl2b said:


> ????
> Is this a response post or spam?


 
Spam ...


----------



## Black_Swarmer

White Cannage Drawstring 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390158971647&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## An4

^ 

oh how I wanna...


----------



## An4

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120533041345&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

black cannage drawstring


----------



## Lovedior

i just got my dior gaucho from the outlet and i have to say i m dissapointed by their service because first they wrote an incomplete address when the full address have been given via phone and than double confirm via fax and after finally getting it and  opening it there was no authenticity cards ??????!!!!! this it happen to anybody else here ? 
not to mention the coin have already scratch the bag ....


----------



## eminere

People have posted in the past that authenticity cards are not automatically provided when buying from the outlets...


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en
> 
> black cannage drawstring




somebody is cannage obsessed....


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> somebody is cannage obsessed....



I am  but I can't do anything, so frustrating.


----------



## Lovedior

thank you emi i started to worry about the cards.i thought it was necessary to keep.i guess as long as i have the dior receipt , it should be ok to bring it in the store in case of problem .


----------



## nataliam1976

Lovedior said:


> thank you emi i started to worry about the cards.i thought it was necessary to keep.i guess as long as i have the dior receipt , it should be ok to bring it in the store in case of problem .



It definitely should ! Congrats on your new gaucho !


----------



## nataliam1976

An4 said:


> I am  but I can't do anything, so frustrating.




if not sooner than later, but I do see a cannage in your future !


----------



## An4

nataliam1976 said:


> if not sooner than later, but I do see a cannage in your future !



thank you hun, it means a lot


----------



## eminere

If anyone ever comes across a bargain that could vaguely suit a guy please let me know!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Lovedior said:


> i just got my dior gaucho from the outlet and i have to say i m dissapointed by their service because first they wrote an incomplete address when the full address have been given via phone and than double confirm via fax and after finally getting it and  opening it there was no authenticity cards ??????!!!!! this it happen to anybody else here ?
> not to mention the coin have already scratch the bag ....



I'm sorry to hear this! My hardware was wrapped in tissue. I did specifically ask for a bag from the back of the store that was fresh. It's possible that yours was on the floor. That's why I opted against the blue. An SA I talked to told me it was scratched. Call Sean. He's very nice... maybe he can send you a new one. Or send you cards.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Lovedior said:


> thank you emi i started to worry about the cards.i thought it was necessary to keep.i guess as long as i have the dior receipt , it should be ok to bring it in the store in case of problem .



It's still worth calling them. Did your bag at least have a tag? I think you mentioned getting the black? Dab a drop of apple conditioner on the scratch. It will rub right out.


----------



## Lovedior

thank you for your advice NYCshopGirl80 ,its not defective so i wont ask for exchange and the scratches are not that deep.i will first try to rub it with the conditioner first and see if i can get rid of the scratches. i think next time i order i will ask them to wrap any kind of hardwear with tissue or bubble wrap to prevent from scraches.

thank you nat .i tried it today and this gaucho feel fabulous its a lot shorter than the double flap even though they are the same design its like having two complete different bags now im tempeted to buy an other large gaucho ...
Dior really know how to make us addicted lol


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Lovedior said:


> thank you for your advice NYCshopGirl80 ,its not defective so i wont ask for exchange and the scratches are not that deep.i will first try to rub it with the conditioner first and see if i can get rid of the scratches. i think next time i order i will ask them to wrap any kind of hardwear with tissue or bubble wrap to prevent from scraches.
> 
> thank you nat .i tried it today and this gaucho feel fabulous its a lot shorter than the double flap even though they are the same design its like having two complete different bags now im tempeted to buy an other large gaucho ...
> Dior really know how to make us addicted lol



Gaucho's are somehow addictive that way! How comparable is the size on the single? I'm considering one if they have another big sale.


----------



## Swe3tGirl

This handbag is beautiful!

http://cgi.ebay.ca/NWT-Christian-La...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a04d12743


----------



## Lovedior

i dont know the exact sizes but if you want i can mesure it for you. what i appreciate about the large single flap is that i can put bigger things than in the double saddle .the double saddle have a zipper so its somewhat limited in space . 
some people said because its " double " there is more space . i actually transfer all my stuff from the double to the single and i feel there is a lot more space in the single ( but its al ot less organized since its not divided ) 

at the beggining i was thinking buy an other double than i thought why not try a single and have both choices . honnestly i dont regret it they are both great . it all depends what you carry in your purse . if you have a lot of small things than the double is better if you have a lot of big things than it only fit in the large single .
the advantage of the large is that you can carry big note pad or large book .
i also notice that the large one doesnt rub my jean like the double because its shorter so i m really happy about that too ( but again it must depends on how tall you are ) 

i also notice it doesnt bent on the side as much as the double ( i dont know if its because its new or because of the design but i really appreciate that )


----------



## Lovedior

Swe3tGirl said:


> This handbag is beautiful!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/NWT-Christian-La...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a04d12743



it is indeed  however its not really a deal . the buy now price is really close from the store price at that point i rather buy a new one from the store with the warantee and everything


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Lovedior said:


> i dont know the exact sizes but if you want i can mesure it for you. what i appreciate about the large single flap is that i can put bigger things than in the double saddle .the double saddle have a zipper so its somewhat limited in space .
> some people said because its " double " there is more space . i actually transfer all my stuff from the double to the single and i feel there is a lot more space in the single ( but its al ot less organized since its not divided )
> 
> at the beggining i was thinking buy an other double than i thought why not try a single and have both choices . honnestly i dont regret it they are both great . it all depends what you carry in your purse . if you have a lot of small things than the double is better if you have a lot of big things than it only fit in the large single .
> the advantage of the large is that you can carry big note pad or large book .
> i also notice that the large one doesnt rub my jean like the double because its shorter so i m really happy about that too ( but again it must depends on how tall you are )
> 
> i also notice it doesnt bent on the side as much as the double ( i dont know if its because its new or because of the design but i really appreciate that )



This is VERY helpful! For some reason I was under the impression the single was smaller and more of a day\evening type of bag that wouldn't fit that much. But it sounds like that is not the case. I'm only 5'4, so the shoulder strap wouldn't kill me. You should post pics of your new bag! It would be great to see the black!


----------



## eminere

Lovedior said:


> thank you emi i started to worry about the cards.i thought it was necessary to keep.i guess as long as i have the dior receipt , it should be ok to bring it in the store in case of problem .


Yep the original receipt is sufficient proof of purchase.


----------



## bombie

I'm curious about the gaucho with a round, thick, very short strap on top. I searched and searched online but all I find for "guacho" are the ones with flat adjustable shoulder straps. So what style is the round strap? Anyone know its retail price compared to the normal gaucho? It is in one of the outlet gaucho pics, the cream color one, I think.


----------



## ruktam

eminere;14138754 said:
			
		

> I doubt anytime soon.




Oh.. do you think so??
Isn't Granville going to be a Dior's classic or something that will never go on sale like the lady Dior? Im not sure?Im just have that feeling, But I think I might be wrong or lying to myself..cause I am considering getting one in black since Dior Australia's decided not to go on the price increase.. hehe
but who knows.. what do you think??


----------



## nataliam1976

bombie said:


> I'm curious about the gaucho with a round, thick, very short strap on top. I searched and searched online but all I find for "guacho" are the ones with flat adjustable shoulder straps. So what style is the round strap? Anyone know its retail price compared to the normal gaucho? It is in one of the outlet gaucho pics, the cream color one, I think.




this one?


----------



## Lovedior

i was wondering if anybody knows when dior outlet (in desert hills ) will have their next sale ?


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

They tend to happen around holidays.


----------



## MidNiteSun

bombie said:


> I'm curious about the gaucho with a round, thick, very short strap on top. I searched and searched online but all I find for "guacho" are the ones with flat adjustable shoulder straps. So what style is the round strap? Anyone know its retail price compared to the normal gaucho? It is in one of the outlet gaucho pics, the cream color one, I think.



i bought one in black.  the sa called it "gaucho pebble."  i paid $373 total incl shipping.  hope that helps.


----------



## Lovedior

MidNiteSun said:


> i bought one in black.  the sa called it "gaucho pebble."  i paid $373 total incl shipping.  hope that helps.



thanks i was also wondering the name


----------



## Lovedior

authentic saddle gaucho khaki 
bid right now 360$
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370341266611&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

authentic saddle gaucho white 
bid right now 460$
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220561809112&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

fabulous gaucho shoes sandal size 38.5
buy it now 249$
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item3caa1e4f9c

white gaucho buy it now 789$ 
http://cgi.ebay.com/2200-Auth-CHRIS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0525579c

authentic dior cannage black
bid right now 41$
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2305acf01e

dior cannage denim 
bid right now 299$
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335abac07e

dior gaucho double saddle black 
bid now 589$ 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efd4c9aca

authentic dior gambler 
bid now 599$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Dior-Red-Velvet...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2559195164

dior gladiator shoes size 38
bid now 495$
http://cgi.ebay.com/NIB-Christian-D...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item4a9f0b559d


----------



## eminere

ruktam said:


> Oh.. do you think so??
> Isn't Granville going to be a Dior's classic or something that will never go on sale like the lady Dior? Im not sure?Im just have that feeling, But I think I might be wrong or lying to myself..cause I am considering getting one in black since Dior Australia's decided not to go on the price increase.. hehe
> but who knows.. what do you think??


The Granville is carryover for now, so I highly doubt it will go on sale, at least in Australia.

Australia actually had a price _decrease_ because of the strong Dollar.


----------



## Lovedior

brown leather dior 
bid now 199$
http://cgi.ebay.com/DIOR-BY-CHRISTI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439dc3a50e

dior with rabbit fur 
bid now 11.50$ *with reserve *
http://cgi.ebay.com/2600-JUMBO-Auth...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27afb4aa4e

dior ethnic brown 
bid now 300$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c108a171b

dior cannage yellow leather 
bid now 71$
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-CHRIS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414d585977

street chic dior 
bid now  199$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c109da45f

christian dior blue canvas 
bid now 199$
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2eab7f3889

blue dior 
bid now 399$ buy now 499$
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19ba6c507b

dior detective 699$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9ef17d1c

dior gaucho shoulder purse red 
bid now 899$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5ac38924

dior doctor bag black 
bid now 499$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a585a9996

red dior boots size 39.5
buy it now 249.99$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item588668e645


----------



## sofiaho

Is this also a bargain??:

Red Christian Lady Dior Handbag:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220564099162&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## kvc06

For anyone whose made an order at the outlet- how long did it take for you to get your item after your ordered?
Thanks!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

kvc06 said:


> For anyone whose made an order at the outlet- how long did it take for you to get your item after your ordered?
> Thanks!


 
My gaucho showed up almost exactly a week after my CC was charged.


----------



## Lovedior

dior "vintage" collection 
bid now 99$ 
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Chris...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5aaf3f04

dior romantic wrislet 
bid now 115$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439dc2fd50

small dior saddle 
bid now 125$
http://cgi.ebay.com/GORGEOUS-CHRIST...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item45f1675e14

dior canvas
 bid now 199$
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item58866cbb83

dior denim saddle 
bid now 199$
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-CHRISTIAN-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27afc62d1a

small dior pink leather 
bid now 229$
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item19ba6d81b4

dior camel leather 
bid now 255$
http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-CHRISTI...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1c108525fe

green dior saddle 
bid now 439$
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-DIOR-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item1e5ab23fe7

dior 
bid now 550$
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9f039450

pink dior 
bid now 599$ buy now 750$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item563a324d7b


----------



## jennifresh

I was charged on Feb 12 with the cheapest shipping option and my friend on the East coast received it in 8 days from Cabazon. He shipped it in two days and it travelled across America then over the border and back to Western Canada.  I just recieved it today and je suis tres excite!  

I have to thank all of you, you are amazing at posting these deals for the other diorophiles.  Without you, I would be a sad diorless girl.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Lovedior

jennifer i m so glad you recieved it . enjoy your new gaucho


----------



## pinkstarfish

eminere;14467079 said:
			
		

> The Granville is carryover for now, so I highly doubt it will go on sale, at least in Australia.
> 
> *Australia actually had a price decrease because of the strong Dollar.*



*Emi*, I couldn't believe my eyes when I read it. You mean decrease decrease? Sorry this may sound rather foolish but are the prices really going down?


----------



## eminere

pinkstarfish said:


> *Emi*, I couldn't believe my eyes when I read it. You mean decrease decrease? Sorry this may sound rather foolish but are the prices really going down?


Yes, a decrease decrease.   The price decrease was applied to most items late last year.


----------



## pinkstarfish

eminere;14507968 said:
			
		

> Yes, a decrease decrease.   The price decrease was applied to most items late last year.




Sweet!  I bet some must have been laughing on their way to and from Dior.


----------



## pinkstarfish

Thanks *Lovedior*, heaps of great bargains. Online shopping is getting easier. I'm about to have a ball now......


----------



## KPCoppola

Great deal- the mini gaucho was just on sale for over $800 at eluxury.com before they went out of business....

http://www.coutureusa.com/p-2223-christian-dior-white-leather-mini-gaucho-saddle-handbag.aspx


----------



## Lovedior

dior floral edition 
bid now 31$
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item439dc85425

violet dior 
bid now 45 ( with reserve ) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Cute-Auth-Chris...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0547b913

lady dior with studd 
bid now 99$ (with reserve )
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335addd51e

dior gaucho olive 
bid now 107.05$
http://cgi.ebay.com/1750-NEW-CD-CHR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cee0a70ff

dior monogram doctor bag 
bid now 102$
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2305b6898a

dior hardcore green 
bid now 145$
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-Chris...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a05548fcf

dior saddle with maching shoes 
bid now 162$ ( with reserve ) 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335ab6b167

dior hardcore bag with matching wallet 
bid now 179$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-DIOR-Bag-B...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item335ac37d64

brow dior cannage 
bid now 202$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Auth-Christian-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4cedf810df

small black lady dior 
bid now 249$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item563a3a8650

christian dior tote 
bid now 300$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item4a9f24ac5a

dior flight white 
bid now 325$
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-C...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2305b272ca

dior rebelle brown 
bid now 399$
http://cgi.ebay.com/100-authentic-D...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item414d978462

white dior gaucho double flap
bid now 459$
http://cgi.ebay.com/2200-Auth-CHRIS...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item27aff5e398

pinkstarfish you're welcome . let me know if u won anything


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Rare Metallic Double Saddle Gaucho Bag
BIN or Best Offer $975

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...87857&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_573wt_1167


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

eminere;14507968 said:
			
		

> Yes, a decrease decrease.  The price decrease was applied to most items late last year.


 
Wow! JEALOUS!


----------



## hello87

does anyone know if dior at central valley has shoes? if so which kinds/sizes. i know this is a purse forum but i've been dying to get the dior corset peeptoe bootie and drape bootie and can't find them anywhere with my size


----------



## jennifresh

www.hautelook.com 

join up!  Christian Dior watches on sale right now  Mens and Ladies Christal, Chiffre Rouge at 30-40% off!  Ends in 42 hours, selling fast!


----------



## diorgaga

ANyone know how to get cheap Original lady dior in red! i adore it!!! pleaseeee


----------



## musty

woodbury doesnot have 60% off


----------



## Lovedior

black gaucho 
bid now 255$
http://cgi.ebay.com/2-200-CHRISTIAN...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item20afff7873

red gaucho 
bid now 450$ buy now 600$
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3a58df3d7c

an other black gaucho 
bid now 599$
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Christian-D...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item2a0572bc17

white gaucho 
bid now 699$
http://cgi.ebay.com/2200-NEW-CD-CHR...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item53e036e518


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Ultimate wallet in Burgundy, starting bid $275
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efe25d77f

Remember someone was looking for the Ultimate


----------



## spiffdeb

Black_Swarmer said:


> Ultimate wallet in Burgundy, starting bid $275
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efe25d77f
> 
> Remember someone was looking for the Ultimate


 
0 FB seller though......


----------



## nataliam1976

Black_Swarmer said:


> Ultimate wallet in Burgundy, starting bid $275
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...emQQptZUS_CSA_WH_Handbags?hash=item3efe25d77f
> 
> Remember someone was looking for the Ultimate




O.O


----------



## Black_Swarmer

Cruisin' for shoes I shouldn't be looking at ... so tempted, but trying to behave!

Extreme Rock Sandal in brown, size 38.5, starting at 199.99
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160418347380&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI


----------



## gonesburger

Not allowed


----------



## gonesburger

gonesburger said:


> Not allowed



Sorry! I read the T&C but was unsure about that one.


----------



## allstars22

even so with the price decrease, the prices of say a le30 with cannage embroidary here in Australia is still considerably higher than a le30 purchased in the UK. Before the price decrease, the difference was about $1000AUD? 

Would you be able to tell me how much of a price difference it would be today eminere?




			
				eminere;14467079 said:
			
		

> The Granville is carryover for now, so I highly doubt it will go on sale, at least in Australia.
> 
> Australia actually had a price _decrease_ because of the strong Dollar.


----------



## luxbaby

Hi I love dior saddle bags and i bought mine from one girl and not an outlet mall. I got lucky because they were cheaper than the outlet!  I'm sharing a few


----------



## princesskiwi

From where??


----------



## luxbaby

She's living in Dubai and she sells her stuff.  I'm addicted to bags so I buy a lot and can't pay full price for anything anymore


----------



## sanaenver

So when's the next big sale at the Dior outlet? Any new item pix that anyone got?

I have recently fallen in love with this cute Dior boston/speedy style bag which is cream colored and pink in a vintage shop and am debating buying that or buying something newer from the outlet.
Once I find a picture, I will try to post it here but I thought for 350 it was a good deal. Now it seems like the Outlet has sales often so I might be better off buying something new.


----------



## gettinglippy

Pretty sure they are going to have a sale on Memorial Day at the end of the month - i'm hanging out for it!


----------



## carcarcarcar

anyone has any news about the Memorial Day sale?


----------



## dd82

i went to the woodbury outlet last friday they had quite a few handbags n shoes but they have no discount for the memorial sale but they were expecting more stuff from paris this week.


----------



## carcarcarcar

dd82 said:


> i went to the woodbury outlet last friday they had quite a few handbags n shoes but they have no discount for the memorial sale but they were expecting more stuff from paris this week.


 

Do you see the Gaucho bags there?? thank you!!!


----------



## chloefans

I wonder if LE 30 will be in the outlet


----------



## tezzzzy

Anyone have a contact person at any of the outlets I can contact about the upcoming memorial day sale? TIA


----------



## Roxana

I have to post this! I have this one and it is such a beautiful piece & this is a steal! Someone here get it!! 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ad9a3bf4c


----------



## MidNiteSun

im trying to upload these using my phone.  this is my 1st time so bare with me, ok?  i could have waited til i get home but didn't want to make you gals wait...

some gaucho bags on sale.  contact Lubos at 407-239-0090.  they are having email prob so email won't work at this time.  price as marked & valid from 5-28-10 thru 5-30-10.  

please tell him Nancy referred you.  enjoy...


----------



## asianjade

thanks.


----------



## MidNiteSun

posting pic with my phone went smoothly last time so im gonna try again.  

Per Lorena - ITEMS ARE NOT IN THIS EMAIL ARE NOT ON SALE.  Please kindly note that pic of sunglasses & belts will not be emailed due to fit issues.  if you have specific styles in mind, call me & i will be glad to describe them to you.  prices on photos are before discount.  memorial day sale begins friday 5-28-10 thru monday 5-30-10.  handbags gaucho, croisette, babe, samourai & diorita are an additional 30% off.  womens belts, sunglasses & costume jewelry are an additional 30% off.  baby dior items are an additional 20% off.  

any questions please contact Lorena at 951-922-3606  fax 951-922-3648.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.  enjoy.


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

more...these will do for now.  when i get home tonight, i will post more.  i can't feel my thumbs now. lol


----------



## MidNiteSun

From Lorena again - Contact her with questions.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.  ENJOY!!!


_Hello, 
We just received these Plisse handbags from Paris. They are priced as marked on the
photos,(they are not on additional discount)
Thank you,
Lorena

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648_


----------



## MidNiteSun

few more


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

a few more


----------



## MidNiteSun

last 2


----------



## MidNiteSun

Contact Lorena with questions.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!


_Hello,
Here are photos of New arrivals from Paris, Prices are marked on photos. Please contact me with any questions.
Thank you,
Lorena

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648_


----------



## MidNiteSun

more bags from Paris


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

more bags from Paris


----------



## MidNiteSun

more bags


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

last 2..Enjoy


----------



## kvc06

Does anyone know if Dior does sales for certain Holidays annually?
Planning a trip to NY outlet this summer and I'd like to go when they're having a sale.
Thanks!


----------



## AverageHuman

i HAVE!!! i MUST to post this!!!
i have this saddle and its far far faaaar more stunning than the pics!!
you will not regret getting this beauty!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8147988030624416063


----------



## AverageHuman

dior gaucho


http://cgi.ebay.com/Authentic-Dior-Gaucho-Saddle-Shoulder-Bag-Handbag-Red-/150448357116?cmd=ViewItem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item23076bbefc


----------



## kvc06

Also:
Does the Dior outlet at Woodbury Commons usually have a decent men's selection? My family is going for July 4th to NY and we're stopping there.


----------



## dd82

MidNiteSun said:


> last 2..Enjoy


What's the price of the camel color miss door? In the last pic you have posted midnitesun


----------



## jennifresh

If you hover your cursor over the picture the prices are within the description that pops up. In your case, $840.


----------



## frugal gal

MidNiteSun said:


> more bags



is the white med hobo gold still available?


----------



## miao555

hi~ sorry if it's a stupid question... so the group of bags under "memorial day sale" says it's until 05/30... does that mean they are not on sale anymore? 

what about "new arrivals from paris," are they still on sale? 

really confused.... @_@ THANKS A LOT~!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

The phonenumber of the Dior outlet with the sale is posted several times, why don't you call and ask  Even if the items is not on sale any longer they will be able to tell you what is available and at what prices


----------



## BVLover0710

The Dior outlet usually has sales during holidays, but the percentage off always varies and you never know what the sale will be until the pre-sale is announced. Sometimes it's an additional 20-30% off and other times it's 40-50%. A big difference when you're spending a lot of money.


----------



## frugal gal

Just called the cabazon outlet and they said the prices of the bags are still the same as posted on the pictures!


----------



## miao555

OH MY~~!! thanks a lot~~ 



frugal gal said:


> Just called the cabazon outlet and they said the prices of the bags are still the same as posted on the pictures!


----------



## kvc06

kvc06 said:


> Also:
> Does the Dior outlet at Woodbury Commons usually have a decent men's selection? My family is going for July 4th to NY and we're stopping there.



anyone?


----------



## spiffdeb

Bluefly has black Granville med and Black Chri Chri med and a bunch of other CD this morning for 20% off!  Wish I wasn't on a ban.


----------



## xgianna6921x

Not sure if anyone is interested in this but it's a steal!!!!

http://www.etsy.com/listing/48951111/vintage-christian-dior-silkchocolatenew


----------



## chopinrach

http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41503c3af1

item number;280518998769

I don't think this is authentic, could someone verify. Also, has anyone seen this on sale?


----------



## AverageHuman

chopinrach said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...tem&pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item41503c3af1
> 
> item number;280518998769
> 
> I don't think this is authentic, could someone verify. Also, has anyone seen this on sale?


 

Please post it in Authenticate This Dior sticky.

by the way,its looks good to me.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Contact Lorena with questions.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.  

These are additional 50% off.  Prices on pictures are before sale.  So whatever the price is, take 1/2 off.  Enjoy!!!

Lorena  phone #951-922-3606  fax #951-922-3648


----------



## MidNiteSun

more from Lorena.  951-922-3606


----------



## MidNiteSun

Please ask for Lorena. She took time to take pictures & emailed them, so it would be nice to buy from her.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.


----------



## sarasmith3269

boo.  the pics arent showing for me.


----------



## MidNiteSun

wonder why?  i can see them on my computer.


----------



## love2shop_26

The only pic I can see is of the sunglasses otherwise none are showing up for me either


----------



## sarasmith3269

are they all sunglasses?


----------



## love2shop_26

sarasmith3269 said:


> are they all sunglasses?


 
From the file names, looks like there are a couple that are $900 and $600 so those might be bags.


----------



## MidNiteSun

I'm going to try again.  Hopefully we can see all of them this time.


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

last few.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Do you see them all now?  Let me know if you don't.


----------



## sarasmith3269

see em!  thanks!


----------



## frugal gal

I can't see the bag pictures?!


----------



## love2shop_26

frugal gal said:


> I can't see the bag pictures?!


 
Actually they're all sunglasses! I assumed the two pics to be of bags coz of the prices but I was wrong.


----------



## frugal gal

lol thanks I thought I was having some computer malfuction


----------



## MidNiteSun

Here are pictures of new arrivals from Cabazon.  Contac Lorena with questions.  Please tell her that Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!

_Hello,
These handbags are new arrivals. They are prices as marked on photos (no additional sale).
Please contact me with any questions you may have, It will be my pleasure to assist you.
Thank you,
Lorena

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220_
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

More pictures of new arrivals from Cabazon. Contac Lorena with questions. Please tell her that Nancy referred you. Enjoy!!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

last 4...


----------



## MidNiteSun

Contact Lorena with questions.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!

_Hello,
We just received our 4th of July sale information, We are pre-selling only, Please note 
prices on photos are before markdown. Items not mentioned in this email are not on sale,
photos of shoes will not be taken due to size issues. If you know your size in a particular 
shoe we carry, I will be glad to assist you further. The sale starts July 2nd and ends July 
5th. Sale is as follows:
Plisse Handbags additional 30% off
Diorita, croisette, Samourai, and Soft Babe additional 40% off
Women's Shoes additional 40% off
Women's Accesories: Belts,& Jewelry additional 30% 
Sunglasses additional 50% off


Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648
_


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

last 4


----------



## BVLover0710

Did anyone inquire to see if gaucho's are on sale? They still have lots floating around and they are usually included.


----------



## nataliam1976

omg just kill me now why dont you...


----------



## eminere

nataliam1976 said:


> omg just kill me now why dont you...


This line is on seasonal markdown in the boutiques now


----------



## nataliam1976

eminere;15784057 said:
			
		

> This line is on seasonal markdown in the boutiques now



Now I just need to move to a country that has one and problem solved lol


----------



## chezmadame

Is there an outlet in NY?


----------



## poppers986

chezmadame said:


> Is there an outlet in NY?



yes in woodbury commons


----------



## AverageHuman

is there any outlet in Japan?
i once tried to find it and theres only one in Nagajima. 
plus....i found that items from Dior outlet in Japan arent as good as other countries - 3 -


----------



## angelalam5

NWT Double Gaucho

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...63145&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_944wt_1139


----------



## Aeggie

The Desert Hills outlet in Cabazon had just received the CD Bee Small Shopper in black and light grey when we were there last Thursday (July 15).  They were $900.

(I got the light grey one, although now I'm having a little bit of shopper's remorse - hope it will be a good general purpose summer bag  )


----------



## averagejoe

Aeggie said:


> The Desert Hills outlet in Cabazon had just received the CD Bee Small Shopper in black and light grey when we were there last Thursday (July 15). They were $900.
> 
> (I got the light grey one, although now I'm having a little bit of shopper's remorse - hope it will be a good general purpose summer bag  )


 
Wow I didn't even know that this bag went on sale! I thought it was a best-seller, because it's so practical and pretty.

I don't think that you should feel bad for your purchase. It is one of the most beautiful bags, and the shiney leather is divine!


----------



## Gummi Bear

How come we have no new pics of any bags in a while?


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Hello every one,  I love Dior, don't have any purse yet but I collect some of their limited editions makeup jewelry, and own a lot of regular make up.  I just decided that I want to buy a Dior purse and I been trying to decided what I really want. I just discovered this forum and I love it and what kills me its that I just came back from California and I passed right out the Cabazon outlet, if I knew there was a Dior outlet there I would had make my husband stop.  Oh well maybe next time I will make sure I dont miss out


----------



## angl2b

From Lorena - 
Cabazon, CA


----------



## angl2b

continued


----------



## angl2b

continuation of previous 2 posts


----------



## angl2b

here's the rest 
now here's a question - Bee tote or lady dior large hobo????


----------



## Aeggie

I was at Cabazon last week and tried all the Dior bags and ended up choosing the Bee tote because it suited me and my needs best.  The white bags were soooo gorgeous, but I had a white BV bag that really didn't wear very well, so I opted for the pale grey (and durable nature of the deerskin) Bee tote.  

The pic doesn't do the Bee totes justice - they are so lovely, with a slight sheen, in real life


----------



## eescorpius

angl2b said:


> here's the rest
> now here's a question - Bee tote or lady dior large hobo????



Hey angl2b I was wondering if you have Lorena's contact info?


----------



## Bellarina

Wrong board...


----------



## angl2b

eescorpius said:


> Hey angl2b I was wondering if you have Lorena's contact info?



Lorena
Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648

It was also posted throughout the thread somewhere.


----------



## barbie444

do they sell ready to wear at the outlets?


----------



## poppers986

I don't jnow about the others, but the one in Woodbury has a lot. It's actually got a very good variety, rtw, bags, shoes, and jewelry


----------



## asianjade

Beautiful vivid red Dior at Cabazon Dior outlet.





Contact:
Ms. Oullie

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648


----------



## SoxFan777

Someone snap these up!  What a great deal:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...873&R=3606345355828&P_name=Dior&bmUID=iFC0oWg


----------



## 1969marina

Look what I just found:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lady-Dior-Woven...63311312?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags#ht_1123wt_1139


----------



## Bellarina

Do the outlets sell medium Lady Dior bags (prefer. red)?


----------



## yangmiumiu

Did you guys see any gauchos?


----------



## paruparo

^yes they do. Just got off the phone with a SA. She will send me pics, ill post them when I get it


----------



## yangmiumiu

paruparo said:


> ^yes they do. Just got off the phone with a SA. She will send me pics, ill post them when I get it



oh YA!! Can't wait! thanks


----------



## Glamourpusss

*Hello!*

*I am waiting to have this bag authenticated on the DIOR Authentification Forum.*

*I am sure it's authentic but just need more eyes! Expert eyes especially!*

*Ok so what I am asking here is - what do you think a good deal for this bag would be? I have been talking with the seller and we are negotiating.*

*Also was it REALLY originally 1200 dollars?*

*Thanks so much Dior Dolls!*

*  Best,*

*Vivian*

*http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260653664632&ssPageNam e=STRK:MEWAX:IT*


----------



## Hindo

Love the bags where exactly in paris I go very often there..



MidNiteSun said:


> last 2..Enjoy


----------



## chanelleen

hi! I was wondering if you guys knew what the selection on the dior homme stuff at the outlet in cabazon is like? TIA!!!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

I was wondering if $1100 is the current price for a the double gaucho saddle bag? Do all the outlets have the same pricing?


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

It's always $1100, but then they have discounts on holidays. Discounts vary... sometimes it's 30% and others it's 40-50%.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Originally sold for $1700+, here for $395!  http://www.jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=christiandiorredgipsy


----------



## theringmaster1

does anyone have any more deals from the dior outlet? thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

http://www.jillsconsignment.com/proddetail.php?prod=christiandiorpinkladydiorcannagelambskintote

Jills Consignment just added a used Lady Dior in pink!!! The price is amazing!


----------



## Lovedior

anybody know if dior outlet will have any kind of sale during the black friday ?


----------



## Lovedior

great deal on dior shoes  ( romantc collection ) 
size 36 bid start 190$ 
http://cgi.ebay.com/560-NEW-Auth-Di...71759?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item1c171a1d8f

dior cannage pump black size 36
bid start 180$ 
http://cgi.ebay.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-...13433?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3a60663239

dior white mule (romantique collection) size 36
http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-DIOR-White...34163?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2eb13c98f3

christian dior large woven tote red buy it now 685$
http://cgi.ebay.com/Christian-Dior-...490?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item45f6bc2f82


----------



## purlin77

Is there any outlet in Paris/france ?


----------



## jpg0150

Cute set, I don't know Dior as well as other brands so I don't know the line, but have bought from this seller before-

Bag-$189.99
wallet-$84.99

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/shopaholic1/items/EUC_Christian_Dior_Black_Buckle_Handbag__Authentic_
http://www.bonanza.com/booths/shopaholic1/items/New_Christian_Dior_Buckle_Black_Womens_Wallet


----------



## bubbleseaflower

could anyone update some pictures from Cabazon Outlet, thanks!


----------



## gonesburger

My SA in the Cabazon outlet emailed me their new stock in from paris... nothing I'm interested in, personally, but she says there are some previous sell-outs included. Perhaps you can peruse the list below, which I am aware is very lacking without pictures, and if there is anything you might want I will post a photo? 

My SA is Denise
Phone 951-922-3606


       $840 jaquard calfskin.jpg
       $785 Deerskin.jpg
        LADYDIOR EASTWEST BLK DEER WHT STICHING $710_9_1.JPG
	LADYDIOR EAST WEST PINK AND GOLD LAMB $750_4_1.JPG
	LADYDIOR EAST WEST POWDER BLUE LAMB $750_10_1.JPG
	LADYDIOR EASTWEST WHITE DEER $710_8_1.JPG
        LADYDIOR SMALL EVENING BLACK SATIN $650_1_1.JPG
	sq lady Dior brwn $675.jpg
	Sq Light pink lady Dior calf $675.JPG
	$660 canvas my dior.jpg
	my dior $855.jpg  
	my dior $900.jpg 
	Dior61 sml hobo Red Pat Leath $895.JPG
	Dior 61 $895.jpg


----------



## oceanblueapril

would you post picture of 
LADYDIOR EAST WEST PINK AND GOLD LAMB $750_4_1.JPG
 Thank you!

----------------------------------------------------------------------

--





gonesburger said:


> My SA in the Cabazon outlet emailed me their new stock in from paris... nothing I'm interested in, personally, but she says there are some previous sell-outs included. Perhaps you can peruse the list below, which I am aware is very lacking without pictures, and if there is anything you might want I will post a photo?
> 
> My SA is Denise
> Phone 951-922-3606
> 
> 
> $840 jaquard calfskin.jpg
> $785 Deerskin.jpg
> LADYDIOR EASTWEST BLK DEER WHT STICHING $710_9_1.JPG
> LADYDIOR EAST WEST PINK AND GOLD LAMB $750_4_1.JPG
> LADYDIOR EAST WEST POWDER BLUE LAMB $750_10_1.JPG
> LADYDIOR EASTWEST WHITE DEER $710_8_1.JPG
> LADYDIOR SMALL EVENING BLACK SATIN $650_1_1.JPG
> sq lady Dior brwn $675.jpg
> Sq Light pink lady Dior calf $675.JPG
> $660 canvas my dior.jpg
> my dior $855.jpg
> my dior $900.jpg
> Dior61 sml hobo Red Pat Leath $895.JPG
> Dior 61 $895.jpg


----------



## theringmaster1

Hi Gonesburger, could you please post a pic of this?

LADYDIOR SMALL EVENING BLACK SATIN $650_1_1.JPG

thanks so much!


----------



## purlin77

sq lady Dior brwn $675.jpg
Sq Light pink lady Dior calf $675.JPG

hi, pls kindly post pics of the lady dior


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Contact Lorena for more info.  Please tell her that Nancy referred you.*

_Hello,
Our Thanksgiving Promotions start Friday November 26th, sale ends Sunday November 28th. We are welcoming Pre-sales at the moment, Please contact me with any questions you may have, please note: ONLY ITEMS MENTIONED IN MY EMAIL ARE ON PROMOTION. 

The Sales as follows:
Costume Jewelry additional 40% off
Belts additional 40% off
Women's Shoes additional 30% off
Handbags: Croisette, Plisse, Gaucho, Karenina & Samourai additional 40% off 

Thank you.
Lorena

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648_


----------



## MidNiteSun

Enjoy


----------



## MidNiteSun

enjoy


----------



## MidNiteSun

enjoy


----------



## MidNiteSun

enjoy


----------



## MidNiteSun

last 4...


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Contact LORENA for more info.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!*


_Hello,
Here are photos of new arrivals from Paris, Prices are marked on the photos. Please do not hesitate to contact me with any questions.
Thank you,
Lorena

Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648_


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

last 1


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Contact LUBOS for more info.  Please tell him Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!*


_Here is little more

s001-$600 (3 available)
s002-$655 (10 available)
s003- $450 (3 only)
s004 $450 ( 3 only)
s005- $450 (2)



Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
Orlando Premium Outlet
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
Orlando, FL 32821
USA

P: (407) 239 0090
F: (407) 239 0405_


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Contact LUBOS for more info.  Please tell him Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!*


_Here is the rest. 

Have a great day!

Lubos


s006- 655 (10 available)

s007-$540 (3 available)

s008 $450 (4 available)

s009 $655 (20 available)

s010 $735 (6)

s011 $454 (4)


Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
Orlando Premium Outlet
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
Orlando, FL 32821
USA

P: (407) 239 0090
F: (407) 239 0405_


----------



## MidNiteSun

last one


----------



## MidNiteSun

Lorena also has the saddle bags. If you can't get it from Lubos, call Lorena.


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Contact LUBOS for more info.  Please tell him Nancy referred you. Enjoy*


_Good afternoon everybody!

This is Lubos from Dior outlet in Orlando. I would like to inform you that we have received a few pieces of our saddle bags. Attached please find pictures and prices. Please call me with questions and orders. 
Thank you and hacve a great day!

Lubos Petratur 407-239-0090

001- $600 (7 pieces) 
002-$450 (9 pieces) 
003-$655 (9 pieces) 
004- $600 (13 pieces) 



Christian Dior (53USOORL01) 
Orlando Premium Outlet 
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170 
Orlando, FL 32821 
USA 

P: (407) 239 0090 
F: (407) 239 0405 _


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Contact LUBOS for more info.  Please tell him Nancy referred you.  Price includes additional 40% off Thanksgiving sale.*


_Here are some Gauchos: 

001-$525 
002- $525 
003-$555 
004-$495 

Christian Dior (53USOORL01) 
Orlando Premium Outlet 
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170 
Orlando, FL 32821 
USA 

P: (407) 239 0090 
F: (407) 239 0405_


----------



## MidNiteSun

3 more Gaucho bags from Lubos


_
005- $399 (also available in brown), and $435 
006- $585, $570 
007-$537 

Christian Dior (53USOORL01) 
Orlando Premium Outlet 
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170 
Orlando, FL 32821 
USA 

P: (407) 239 0090 
F: (407) 239 0405 _


----------



## purlin77

MidNiteSun said:


> last 1



can the outlet send out of US?


----------



## MidNiteSun

purlin77 said:


> can the outlet send out of US?


 
I'm not sure.  Does anyone else know?  I can call Lubos tomorrow & check with him for you.  Will let you know.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Just heard from Lubos. He has the same bags & same sale discount as Lorena.  Same pictures so I don't want to post again.  If you can't find a bag with Lorena, check with Lubos (or the other way around).


----------



## purlin77

MidNiteSun said:


> I'm not sure.  Does anyone else know?  I can call Lubos tomorrow & check with him for you.  Will let you know.



hi .. thanks for those lovely pic, i have already emailed Lubos .. unfortunately, lubos is not able to send overseas .. i need to ask my cosuin to send it over insstead, he is now guiding me to the procedure of the  purchase


----------



## MidNiteSun

purlin77 said:


> hi .. thanks for those lovely pic, i have already emailed Lubos .. unfortunately, lubos is not able to send overseas .. i need to ask my cosuin to send it over insstead, he is now guiding me to the procedure of the purchase


 
Good to know.  Glad you found something you like.


----------



## gonesburger

The California outlet has similar stock on special so they might be worth a call as well - ask for Denise (you can say 'Danielle from New Zealand' referred you if you like, I have bought a bag or two so she should know me). 

They have their black friday presale with just a few items (but nice variety among them) and then quite a few saddle bags as well... not as many gauchos, but more variations on classic black saddles. 

As far as I know, none of the outlets in the US ship internationally, I've tried all sorts of stunts to convince them but no luck.


----------



## eminere

gonesburger said:


> The California outlet has similar stock on special so they might be worth a call as well - ask for Denise (you can say 'Danielle from New Zealand' referred you if you like, *I have bought a bag or two* so she should know me).
> 
> They have their black friday presale with just a few items (but nice variety among them) and then quite a few saddle bags as well... not as many gauchos, but more variations on classic black saddles.
> 
> As far as I know, *none of the outlets in the US ship internationally, I've tried all sorts of stunts to convince them but no luck*.


So you had to make your previous purchases instore personally?


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;17211818 said:
			
		

> So you had to make your previous purchases instore personally?


 
I purchased a few things from the Cabazon outlet before over the phone (I'm from Canada) and the items were shipped via FedEx, but then they changed their shipping policies and discontinued shipping internationally. I was so happy that one of the outlets offered to do this, but sadly they discontinued it.


----------



## gonesburger

averagejoe said:


> I purchased a few things from the Cabazon outlet before over the phone (I'm from Canada) and the items were shipped via FedEx, but then they changed their shipping policies and discontinued shipping internationally. I was so happy that one of the outlets offered to do this, but sadly they discontinued it.



This is exactly in line with what I'd heard - they used to ship internationally but do not anymore. I order from New Zealand but have to have things shipped to the US... which is a bit of a shame really as I end up paying double tax.


----------



## lhasalover

I am so bummed out. I called and the medium metallic single gaucho is sold out. Has anyone changed their mind about one they put on hold? Please PM me, so that I can get the SA info and get it.

Will it come back again next sale?


----------



## MidNiteSun

lhasalover said:


> I am so bummed out. I called and the medium metallic single gaucho is sold out. Has anyone changed their mind about one they put on hold? Please PM me, so that I can get the SA info and get it.
> 
> Will it come back again next sale?



did u call both LUBOS & LORENA? they are at different outlets.


----------



## PrincessMe

I went to Woodbury Commons last nite and Dior opened at 5am...I was there on line in the freezing rain! but OMG I bought the most gorgeous XL Quilted hobo...i will take pics soon  They had 40% off bags, shoes, accessories..it was amazing


----------



## lhasalover

MidNiteSun said:


> did u call both LUBOS & LORENA? they are at different outlets.


 Thanks MidNiteSun. I called all 3 outlets. Lubos, Ashleigh & Valerie(?) are the sweetest SAs. I ended up getting the black gaucho from Lubos.


----------



## M56714 LVer

Does anyone know the price of the Samourai 1947 woven bag??


----------



## yamama

i'm headed to orlando in dec! I'll hopefully come back fully indulged! looking foward to post christmas sales


----------



## MidNiteSun

lhasalover said:


> Thanks MidNiteSun. I called all 3 outlets. Lubos, Ashleigh & Valerie(?) are the sweetest SAs. I ended up getting the black gaucho from Lubos.



you are quite welcome.  Lubos is a great sa.  he's super sweet.  glad you scored something.


----------



## gilmore177

Hi Can you provide updated pictures of whats left after Black friday MidNitSun. Looking for quilted hobo in black. Not sure of the names but like the quilted ones. 


d bags. Handheld with strap. Not necessarily this one but any quilted ones. Thanks


----------



## Ranag

*From Denise at the Cabazon outlet:*

We just got some new bags from the retail store. They came right to us no sale there right to outlet.  They are 30% off they retail the pricing is good, bags are great. If you have any questions please let me know I am sending one of every style and color that we have, if you nee mor photos let me know also.

Denise
Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648


----------



## Ranag

More from Denise at Cabazon:


----------



## gilmore177

Hi  Are any of these leather? Interested in these if they are leather.


----------



## marymaryme

Any store in VA or MD?




chanelcaviar said:


> hey guys, lets start this.. that way we don't always have to call the outlet and tell them to send us pics..if you call the outlet and they send you pics via e-mail please please post the pics up..and prices.. location..date.. and other things that they told you they had but didn't send you pics, I know everyone is dieing to find out what the outlets have.. cause i know the outlets only send you a couple pics, they dont send you their whole entire store..and i feel a kinda annoying calling them all the time asking them what they have.. also please post any sales..
> 
> basic info: (please correct me if i'm wrong)
> Shipping via FedEx $20 for up to $500
> $25 for $500 +
> They charge you your state sales tax
> 
> premiumoutlets.com/images/spacer.gif
> *Location/Phone*
> premiumoutlets.com/images/outlet_info_horiz.gif
> 48400 Seminole Drive
> Cabazon, CA 92230
> premiumoutlets.com/images/spacer.gif
> (951) 849-6641
> 
> 
> *Location/Phone*
> premiumoutlets.com/images/outlet_info_horiz.gif
> 8200 Vineland Avenue
> Orlando, FL 32821
> premiumoutlets.com/images/spacer.gif
> (407) 238-7787
> 
> 
> *Location/Phone*
> premiumoutlets.com/images/outlet_info_horiz.gif
> 498 Red Apple Court
> Central Valley, NY 10917
> premiumoutlets.com/images/spacer.gif
> (845) 928-4000


----------



## Ranag

*From Denise at the Cabazon outlet:*


Here is a quick note on our after Christmas sale it will run 12/26/10 to 1/2/11. This is what is on sale.
Handbags are Croisette, Gaucho, Karenina, Plisse, Samourai 30% off

Hats, Jewlery, and old shoes will be 30% off

The RTW will not be on sale. If you have any questions let me know.

Denise
Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648


----------



## spiralsnowman

Ranag- 

Does Denise have any of the Lady Dior East/West bags left? Thanks! =)


----------



## spiralsnowman

This is the one I am looking for:


----------



## nalaya

spiralsnowman said:


> This is the one I am looking for:



I know a french website where it is ( perfect condition ) :

... but shipping is available only in these countries :

France métropolitaine - DOM (Guyane, Martinique, Guadeloupe, Réunion) - Allemagne - Autriche - Belgique - Danemark - Espagne - Finlande - Grèce - Irlande - Italie - Liechtenstein - Luxembourg - Norvège - Pays-Bas - Portugal - Royaume Uni - Suède - Suisse.


----------



## Ranag

spiralsnowman said:


> Ranag-
> 
> Does Denise have any of the Lady Dior East/West bags left? Thanks! =)


 
I haven't been into the store in the last few weeks, so I do not know what their current inventory is as far as that bag.  You could give Denise a call and ask though


----------



## spiralsnowman

@nalaya: Thanks for that link! I'm in the U.S., though. Another time I wish I lived in Europe  Thanks for your help, though!  

@Ranag: Thank you! I'll check with Denise.


----------



## yamama

back from my trip and with a new bag!!!  

I got the My Dior Medium Canvas in white and beige. Sure it's got the printed monogram fabric but I fell in love with it as soon as I saw it.


----------



## beduina

*Dior Gaucho Handbag (it could potentially be a steal)*
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140499143800&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_3229wt_1140


----------



## 1969marina

Amazing price for what looks like fantastic condition Lady Dior medium shopper:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=290522576289

Wonder if they will take $1375???


----------



## diorloves

*lovely authentic  Dior Gaucho, nice photos too 
*
http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170591068851&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## littlejay




----------



## MidNiteSun

*Here are some new items from Lubos.  Contact him for more info.  Please tell him Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!*

_And here is the last email for now.

Lubos 

001- $133 
002- $140 bracelet, $163 necklace 
003- $163 
004-$118 bracelet, 125 necklace 
005- $135 
006-$155 earrings 
007-$155 bracelet, 175 necklace 
008-$160 ring
Christian Dior (53USOORL01) 
Orlando Premium Outlet 
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170 
Orlando, FL 32821 
USA 

P: (407) 239 0090 
F: (407) 239 0405 _


----------



## MidNiteSun

last 3 pictures


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Here are more from Lubos.  Contact him for more info.  Please tell him Nancy referred you. ENJOY!*

_009- $120 
010- 105 bracelet 
011- $140 
012- $120 earrings 
013-$115 earrings 
014- $165 earrings 
015-$133 earrings 

Christian Dior (53USOORL01) 
Orlando Premium Outlet 
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170 
Orlando, FL 32821 
USA 

P: (407) 239 0090 
F: (407) 239 0405 


_


----------



## MidNiteSun

few more


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Shoes from Lubos.  Contact him for more info.  Please tell him Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!*

_Good evening !

I would like to inform you, that we just received shipment of shoes. Attached please find pictures. Outlet prices are listed below. If you would like to place and order, please call me at the botique and I will check available sizes. Thank you and have a great day!

Lubos

 
Lubos 

001-$405 
002-495, 395 
003- 390 
004- 315, 390 
005- $625 (open toe) 
006-$625 (closed toe) 
007- $645 

Christian Dior (53USOORL01) 
Orlando Premium Outlet 
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170 
Orlando, FL 32821 
USA 

P: (407) 239 0090 
F: (407) 239 0405 


_


----------



## MidNiteSun

more

_And here is the rest 

Lubos  


008-395  
009- 455, 360  
010-310,330  
011-445, 385  
012- 845  
013-750, 650  
014-550  
Christian Dior (53USOORL01)  
Orlando Premium Outlet  
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170  
Orlando, FL 32821  
USA  

P: (407) 239 0090  
F: (407) 239 0405 
_


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## soulfly

sorry if it's been asked, but does anybody know if the outlets will ship to Canada?


----------



## misstuberose

MidNiteSun said:


> *Here are more from Lubos.  Contact him for more info.  Please tell him Nancy referred you. ENJOY!*
> 
> _009- $120
> 010- 105 bracelet
> 011- $140
> 012- $120 earrings
> 013-$115 earrings
> 014- $165 earrings
> 015-$133 earrings
> 
> Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
> Orlando Premium Outlet
> 8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
> Orlando, FL 32821
> USA
> 
> P: (407) 239 0090
> F: (407) 239 0405
> 
> 
> _


hihi, i'm keen to order one or two of these, may i know if they accept international order and is there an email add i could reach the SA?

TIA


----------



## MidNiteSun

i don't think they ship international anymore.  if you know someone in the US, you can have that person buy & ship to you.  i think one tpfer did just that not too long ago.  i  will look for his email address & post it here.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Here is Lubos email addy BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com


----------



## daniels307

Hi could someone advise me Lorena's email?thanks so much!


----------



## Bellarina

Do the outlets carry Le Trente?


----------



## misstuberose

MidNiteSun said:


> Here is Lubos email addy BOrlandutlet@us.christiandior.com


thanks for the info, appreciate it


----------



## diorloves

Same seller - Rebelle Tote  

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120675932111&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## MidNiteSun

*New shoes at Dior outlet.  Contact Lubos for more info.  Tell him Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!*

_GOOD AFTERNOON!!!

We just got some more shoes in.  Please find attached photos and let me know if you are interested in any pieces.

Thank you,

Lubos Petratur

001- WHITE 35, 35.5, 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39 $245
        BLACK - 34.5, 35, 35.5, 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5 $245

002- WHITE 35.5, 37.5, 38, 39.5 $245
       BLACK - 34.5, 35, 35.5, 36, 37, 38, 38.5, 39 $245
003- RED - 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5 $245
       BLACK- 37.5 $245
005- 35, 36, 36.5, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39.5 $250
006- 36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5 $248
007-36, 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5 $265
008- 36.5, 37, 37.5, 38.5, 39, 39.5 $230
009-35, 35.5, 36, 37.5, 38, 38.5, 39, 39.5 $250
010- 36, 36.5, 38 $625


Christian Dior (53USOORL01) 
Orlando Premium Outlet 
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170 
Orlando, FL 32821 
USA 

P: (407) 239 0090 
F: (407) 239 0405 
_


----------



## MidNiteSun

last few pictures


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

Hi MidNightSun! I would like know how to make a payment to these outlets? if you like a bag and wanna buy it, do they take ur cc info over the phone? is it safe? Thank you!!!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

DeliciousKiwi said:


> Hi MidNightSun! I would like know how to make a payment to these outlets? if you like a bag and wanna buy it, do they take ur cc info over the phone? is it safe? Thank you!!!!



yes, it is safe to order from them. i've ordered from Lubos many times. you can call or email Lubos & ask him for an order form.  also ask him to hold the item u want for u.  fill out the form, email or fax it back to him.  he then rings it up & ships to you.  i love Lubos.  he's very helpful & friendly.


----------



## DeliciousKiwi

THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU SO MUCH! I APPRECIATE IT!


----------



## crazykat23

I'm sooo jealous of all your sales, and your easy access to Dior goodies!!!!  living in Melbourne, Australia... I have to live vicariously through all you gals, or hope to find something on ebay!!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

did anyone score any goodies?  im trying to be good this month so nothing for me


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Does anyone know what the Dior outlets (specifically Orlando Premium on Vineland Ave) may have in right now?  I'm headed to the Orlando Premium Outlets in mid-March while we're there on vacation, and I'm hoping to find a few cute Dior things while I'm there. TIA!


----------



## MidNiteSun

*OK...this is really sad.  Lubos just told me that they are closing the Dior Outlet in Orlando in a couple of weeks.    

So if you want anything, call him ASAP.  They are shipping everything out tomorrow.  Lubos has been super nice & helpful and it's sad to see him go.  If you gals ever need anything from Louis Vuitton, give him a call.  He is going to send me a list of what they currently have.  I will post it as soon as I get it.*


----------



## MidNiteSun

*I forgot to add.  Lubos wanted to thank all of us for shopping with him.  *


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Here are some wall pictures from Lubos.  They are closing soon.  Contact Lubos for prices.  I know they're not having a sale but just wanted to share.*

_Lubos

Christian Dior (53USOORL01)
Orlando Premium Outlet
8200 Vineland Ave, Suite 170
Orlando, FL 32821
USA

P: (407) 239 0090
F: (407) 239 0405
_


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

last 3


----------



## tropico

hi i'm new to the forum
i'd like to know if the cabazon outlet still had some gauchos to sell and what are their prices??
this forum is mazing by the way!!! thx!!!


----------



## honey_babee

MidNiteSun said:


> last 3



do you know if they are willing to ship to canada?


----------



## MidNiteSun

honey_babee said:


> do you know if they are willing to ship to canada?



sorry, i don't think they do.  they only ship within USA.


----------



## honey_babee

MidNiteSun said:


> sorry, i don't think they do.  they only ship within USA.



awwww man. USA has all the deals!!


----------



## eminere

honey_babee said:


> awwww man. USA has all the deals!!


It just kills me


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Crud... thanks for the info on the Orlando Dior outlet. I bet they will be closed by the time I'm down there then.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Lubos said they will close on 3-27-11.  Lubos found us a new SA.  she will take good care of us.  she already contacted me.


----------



## xIcyBluex

Boo. The store isn't doing charge sends since they are closing on Sunday.  I was going to order myself a medium gaucho! I guess I'll have to call up some other outlets.


----------



## MidNiteSun

xIcyBluex said:


> Boo. The store isn't doing charge sends since they are closing on Sunday.  I was going to order myself a medium gaucho! I guess I'll have to call up some other outlets.


 
Call Maya at the Woodbury Common Outlet.  She has some really nice Gaucho bags & willing to ship.

Maya
Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 
10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Here are what available at Woodbury Common Outlet.  If you see something you like, call Maya.  She's super nice & willing to ship.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!*

Maya 

Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## MidNiteSun

more...again call Maya for info


Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## MidNiteSun

more...for info call

Maya 

Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## MidNiteSun

more...for more info call

Maya 

Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## MidNiteSun

more...for info call

Maya 

Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## Issis

does anyone know how much a double gaucho costs nowadays at the outlet?


----------



## aa12

do you guys think the granville will ever make it to the outlet?


----------



## averagejoe

aa12 said:


> do you guys think the granville will ever make it to the outlet?


 
I don't think so, at least not anytime in the near future. The Dior Granville sells very well (they have new versions for fall 2011), which is an indication that it won't go on sale soon. Besides, Dior did not have a seasonal sale on their handbags during the winter, and I think that they will continue this trend of not putting their current bags on sale.


----------



## Silverwings

I'm in the Netherlands, do you think she is willing to ship here? And what is the price indication of a Gaucho? Its not too convenient for me to call her, is any ladies here willing to help me?
Thanks!


----------



## Silverwings

Thanks, I have called Maya and she is as said VERY helpful and nice. Hopefuly I will get my first Gaucho soon  




Silverwings said:


> I'm in the Netherlands, do you think she is willing to ship here? And what is the price indication of a Gaucho? Its not too convenient for me to call her, is any ladies here willing to help me?
> Thanks!


----------



## AnnattheRack

I got a great dior bag at woodbury commons as well only about $500 originally priced over $2K.


----------



## MidNiteSun

anyone know how much the jelly sandals cost?  TIA


----------



## MidNiteSun

the jelly flats are $125 a pair..available in pink & lilac (?)


----------



## nath1

nice


----------



## cs713

Hi~~do you know Maya's email?
many thanks





MidNiteSun said:


> Call Maya at the Woodbury Common Outlet.  She has some really nice Gaucho bags & willing to ship.
> 
> Maya
> Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
> 808 Grapevine Ct
> Central Valley, NY
> 10917
> Phone - 845-928-4602
> Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## MidNiteSun

cs713 said:


> Hi~~do you know Maya's email?
> many thanks



her email address is bwoodbury@us.christiandior.com.  make sure u write ATTN: MAYA in the subject line. they all share 1 email there.  what do u have ur eyes on?    please tell Maya that Nancy referred u.


----------



## 1969marina

This bag is beautiful!  

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lady-Dior-Woven...180?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43a63b8c1c


----------



## i<3handbags

Anyone know if there will be a sale at the outlets soon?


----------



## authenticplease

Not a 'deal' but unique combo and HTF.....new from my SA at Saks ATL, they only received these TWO bags.  They are not reordering....photos courtesy of Jonathan Seifried at jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com or 770-331-9600.

Here is text from the email:

_Just arrived and only one available in the simple elegant look of Dior. The perfect timeless bag in soft blush color or refined black. Exceptional quilted detailing adds a wonderful definition of extra coloring! This bag pops for $3200
Please let me know soon, if this bag is for you?
Thanks,
Jonathan _


















LOVE the stitching!!


----------



## smooches

i<3handbags said:


> Anyone know if there will be a sale at the outlets soon?


 
I'm crossing my fingers for Memorial Day weekend but I doubt the SAs even know what, if any, the discounts will be.


----------



## i<3handbags

Hmmm .... I want a Gaucho but I will have to have it shipped. Maybe I shouldn't bother trying to make a sale and just get it before I can't anymore.


----------



## Pinkstrawberry

Are the Gaucho bags often at the outlets? I am going to California in the summer and I am planing to stop at the outlet there.


----------



## ahbocat

Does anyone know how much is the drawstring leather?  Thanks!


----------



## Siddhani

Hi Guys!!

I'm new here!
I've got to know about this forum while i was googling Dior Bags!!
I simply love them!
The thing is, i'm from The Netherlands and we don't even have a Dior shop here!!!
I would love to buy a Lady Dior bag in my life, and this forum just made me excited!
I'm planning to come to NY during Memorial Weekend but i'm not sure if everythings gonna work out with getting my days off at work.
I was supposed to visit the Woodbury Common Outlet, Central Valley.
Now i've seen that we are able to get to know the prices of bags through email via Maya?
Is that right? Hope so, cause maybe then i can still get a lovely dior bag!!


----------



## yourfaceisjuicy

yayyy


----------



## txuguelph

do outlets carry New Lock medium flap bag? does this style ever go on sale? thanks =)


----------



## danielles

hi girls... i spotted the cavaliere boots in the pics that midnite sun posted!!! 

i've been looking for these for agesssss! any one know the price range for shoes or even better if u know the price of the booties???


----------



## smooches

Any news yet on Memorial Day sales?


----------



## averagejoe

smooches said:


> Any news yet on Memorial Day sales?


 
Only Le Plisse bags will have an additonal 30% off sale.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Dior sale really SUXX this time.  My SA didn't even bother send out the usual sale email.


----------



## tzuber32

[/COLOR][BI got a great outlet item for summer at the cabazon outlet. It is a beautiful lavender and pink Samuri and everywhere i go people ask about it when i use it.....[/B]


----------



## smooches

MidNiteSun said:


> Dior sale really SUXX this time. My SA didn't even bother send out the usual sale email.


 
Did you go over Memorial Day weekend?  Nothing good on sale?  I was sad that I couldn't make it out there...so maybe I didn't miss out?


----------



## MidNiteSun

smooches said:


> Did you go over Memorial Day weekend?  Nothing good on sale?  I was sad that I couldn't make it out there...so maybe I didn't miss out?



No, I didn't go.  I called the store the day before & they told me only Plisse bags were on sale & nothing else.  You didn't miss out on anything.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Got an email from Lorena about July 4th sale.  Call Lorena for more info.  Additional 20% off listed price.  Please tell her Nancy referred you. 
951-922-3606


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

last 2


----------



## MidNiteSun

*New bags just arrived at Woodbury Common Outlet.  Contact Maya for more info.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.*

_Maya
Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604_


----------



## MidNiteSun

more from Maya


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## MidNiteSun

last 2 & price list

Picture #:	Price ($)
278	        $1400
279	        $1150
280	        $1600
281	        $2100
282	        $2000
283	        $1950
284	        $1950
285	        $998
286	        $945
287	        $1050
288	        $1050
289	        $560
290	        $525
291	        $700
292     	$600
293	        $1200
295	        $1400
296	        $1350
297	        $1250
298	        $1300
299	        $1200
300	        $1400
301	        $1800
302	        $1425
303	        $3100
304	        $2325
305	        $5000


----------



## averagejoe

GASP! I didn't think some of these were ever going to go on sale! 

Thank you very much for sharing!


----------



## MidNiteSun

averagejoe said:


> GASP! I didn't think some of these were ever going to go on sale!
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing!



You're very welcome.  I'm trying not to buy any.  I'm a a ban.    Maya is super friendly, if you have any questions just ask her.


----------



## AverageHuman

oh goshhhh!!! samourai samourai samourai!!!!!


----------



## AverageHuman

im wondering if NT outlet shop send overseas? 
would like to grab those samourais straightly so i need not to search and search from online shops.


----------



## ruktam




----------



## eminere

Wow Samourais galore!


----------



## cocobean1793

Does anyone have any recent pics of outlet items that are available, esp from Woodbury?


----------



## xiaoboobooo

MidNiteSun said:


> more bags from Paris



I am new to PURSE FORUM~do not know how to chat or inquiry more information from you~~~really really really like the beautiful dior you posted~~~~what i am looking for is DIOR CANNAGE BAGS~~which is rather few in DIOR stores but can only find in outlet~~~~need your help


----------



## MidNiteSun

xiaoboobooo said:


> I am new to PURSE FORUM~do not know how to chat or inquiry more information from you~~~really really really like the beautiful dior you posted~~~~what i am looking for is DIOR CANNAGE BAGS~~which is rather few in DIOR stores but can only find in outlet~~~~need your help



You can look at some of my earlier posts to get Lorena's & Maya's e-mail addresses.  You can call or e-mail them.  Tell them what you're looking for.  They'll be able to help you.


----------



## Stayyoung

I love your collection!!!


----------



## crazykat23

Can anyone tell me when the next outlet sale is likely to be??  I'd like to be prepared for it!!  THANKS in advance!  hoping gauchos are still available...


----------



## averagejoe

crazykat23 said:


> Can anyone tell me when the next outlet sale is likely to be?? I'd like to be prepared for it!! THANKS in advance! hoping gauchos are still available...


 
Usually Dior outlet sales occur during long weekends, so the next one that comes up is the first weekend of September. But if I remember correctly, Dior did not have a sale during the previous long weekend. All items were regular outlet prices.

I do have to say that their regular outlet prices are great already. Most outlets discount their items by no more than 30% off. Dior prices are mostly 50% off (for bags, at least. Menswear is 40% off).


----------



## magee

Where are the Dior outlets? I don't think I've ever seen one anywhere.


----------



## disc0ball

magee said:


> Where are the Dior outlets? I don't think I've ever seen one anywhere.



I know of the one in Woodbury Commons


----------



## magee

disc0ball said:


> I know of the one in Woodbury Commons



Thank you!


----------



## dd82

magee said:


> Thank you!



There is one at Premium outlets at Cabazon


----------



## Bubble_Bubble

Is there a Dior Outlet still at Orlando Vineland?


----------



## averagejoe

Bubble_Bubble said:


> Is there a Dior Outlet still at Orlando Vineland?


 
This outlet has been closed.


----------



## Bubble_Bubble

averagejoe said:


> This outlet has been closed.



Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Bubble_Bubble said:


> Thank you!


 
You're welcome! 

There is less incentive for me to go to Orlando now.


----------



## AverageHuman

extremely rare saddle,only 100 made

USA limited edition saddle

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...241?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1ed6f531


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> extremely rare saddle,only 100 made
> 
> USA limited edition saddle
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...241?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c1ed6f531


 
It's stunning! It must shimmer like crazy in real life.


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> It's stunning! It must shimmer like crazy in real life.


 yeap,too bad USA taste is not my cup of tea,if not,i will try my best to win it and use it in a heartbeat!


----------



## eminere

kellyng said:


> yeap,too bad USA taste is not my cup of tea,if not,i will try my best to win it and use it in a heartbeat!


Buy it just to add to your collection!


----------



## AverageHuman

eminere;19910470 said:
			
		

> Buy it just to add to your collection!


 pls stop tempting me!!!!! i had just bought 3 saddles recently!!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

kellyng said:


> pls stop tempting me!!!!! i had just bought 3 saddles recently!!


just saw that rare saddle on ebay. didnt like it though


----------



## shoegal87

*Christian Dior vintage jacket
*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/12078465049...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## tezzzzy

any one know if there is going to be a columbus day sale?


----------



## wanabagsobad

Black Plissé


http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...Name=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Here are some new shoes from Christian Dior Woodbury Common.  Any questions, please contact Maya.  She's super nice & helpful.    I know the fur boots in the last pic are $275 or $285.  I think they have them 3 colors - brown, white & black.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.*

_Maya
Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604_


----------



## MidNiteSun

_Maya
Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604_


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Here are some new shoes from Lorena at Cabazon Outlet.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.  Enjoy

Lorena
Dior
Desert Hills Premium Outlets
48650 Seminole Drive #220
Cabazon CA 92230
Phone 951-922-3606
fax 951-922-3648*


----------



## eminere

Sigh so many beautiful shoes


----------



## BellaShoes

So fabulous and a steal!!!! Lovely TPF'er too 

Christian Dior SS Pink Trotter Logo Ring sz. 6 $60 OBO 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Authentic-Christian-Dior-SS-Pink-Trotter-Logo-Ring-sz-6-TPF/43160649


----------



## cheerleadr007

MidNiteSun said:


> *Here are some new shoes from Lorena at Cabazon Outlet.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.  Enjoy
> 
> Lorena
> Dior
> Desert Hills Premium Outlets
> 48650 Seminole Drive #220
> Cabazon CA 92230
> Phone 951-922-3606
> fax 951-922-3648*


Do you have Lorena's email address? Will she send pictures by email? Thank you.


----------



## cheerleadr007

oceanblueapril said:


> would you post picture of
> LADYDIOR EAST WEST PINK AND GOLD LAMB $750_4_1.JPG
> Thank you!
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> --


Hi, 
What is your SA's email? I will be going to Cabazon soon and would like to find out what they have in stock. Thank you.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

Any idea of they are having a black friday sale?


----------



## Lovedior

NYCshopGirl80  i was wondering the same thing . 

all those shoes are so beatifull . i think i will take a chance before the black friday and call to see if they have my size in stock .i m scared after teh balck friday everything will be gone .


----------



## Lovedior

black friday: thumbs down for dior Cabazon

i ended up going to the Cabazon dior store and i was extremely disapointed. the staff was not helpfull at all and pretty lazy.... i had to ask them to call NY so many times, they keep telling me NY is so busy we won't be able to call them today. it took me just a minute to get them on the phone ....

the Cabazon store didnt have much choice for the handbags or wallets, the shoes is also VERY LIMITED in size ( only "small size " can shop there)  .for the clothes , it was the complete opposite ,they had only extra large ones .... impossible to get your hand on a size 2 or 4...

 i finally ordered everything i wanted from NY . they always have an amazing service and very helpfull SA . 

i think i will never use Cabazon again. from now one i will order everything via phone from NY


----------



## occhiverdi

double post. (sorry)


----------



## occhiverdi

Dior Mini Saddle on ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250940430...LX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649#ht_500wt_1183


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Here are some pictures from Maya.  Contact Maya if you have any questions. Please tell her Nancy referred you.  She's super friendly.  Enjoy!!!*

_Hello!

The La D de Dior and the Christal watches have arrived. Please let me know of you have any further questions. The prices are listed below:

pic 0116: now $4410, retail $7350
pic 0117: now $2790, retail $4650
pic 0118: now $4410, retail $7350
pic 0119: now $4080, retail $6800
pic 0120: now $11880, retail $19800
pic 0121: now $2850, retail $4750
pic 0122: now $13350, retail $22250
pic 0123: now $3060, retail $5100
pic 0124: now $2040, retail $3400
pic 0125: now $3360, retail $5600

Best,
Maya
Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604_


----------



## MidNiteSun

more...


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Here are some more pictures from Maya.  Contact Maya for more info.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!* [BR][BR]

_  Hello!

    We have received in the Dior Charming Lock handbag in for $550. It measures approximately 11"3"x7" with a drop of 8" and is available in black, red and purple. Please let me know if you have any further questions!

    Maya


    Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
    808 Grapevine Ct
    Central Valley, NY 10917
    Phone - 845-928-4602
    Fax - 845-928-4604
_


----------



## averagejoe

MidNiteSun said:


> more...


 
OMG! So many Christals on sale! 

I wish Dior wouldn't do that. It really turns me off from buying the Dior VIII watch in case it ends up 40% off at the outlets!

At least none of the automatic Christal watches made it here. Seems like they are discontinuing the quartz versions.


----------



## nadianostalgia

@MidNiteSun do you have Maya's e-mail address? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MidNiteSun

nadianostalgia said:


> @MidNiteSun do you have Maya's e-mail address? Thanks for sharing!



They all share 1 email address there. Make sure to write "Maya" in the subject line. Also, I think it's best to call her. She doesn't check email often. 

Please tell her Nancy referred you. Her email is bwoodbry@us.christiandior.com.


----------



## MidNiteSun

cheerleadr007 said:


> Do you have Lorena's email address? Will she send pictures by email? Thank you.



Sorry, I took sometime off & didn't check PF til now. Do u still want it?  I can look when I get home


----------



## nadianostalgia

@MidNiteSun got it & will do! Thank you


----------



## MidNiteSun

^^u r welcome


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Here are 2 gorgeous evening bags from Maya.  I would love to buy both of them but I'm on a ban.    Contact her if you have any questions. Please tell her Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!*

_They are in light pink satin; one has a wristlet strap and the other a detachable chain strap that you can wear cross body as well. They go for $1190 and $1085. PLease let me know if you have any further questions.

Best,
Maya
Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604
_


----------



## averagejoe

MidNiteSun said:


> *Here are 2 gorgeous evening bags from Maya. I would love to buy both of them but I'm on a ban.  Contact her if you have any questions. Please tell her Nancy referred you. Enjoy!!!*
> 
> _They are in light pink satin; one has a wristlet strap and the other a detachable chain strap that you can wear cross body as well. They go for $1190 and $1085. PLease let me know if you have any further questions._
> 
> _Best,_
> _Maya_
> _Christian Dior at Woodbury Common_
> _808 Grapevine Ct_
> _Central Valley, NY 10917_
> _Phone - 845-928-4602_
> _Fax - 845-928-4604_


 
Wow they are both really pretty!


----------



## Lovedior

brown dior cannage 875$ 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-CHRISTI...067?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1650bf6b

an other brown cannage 795$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...606?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6da242a6

diorissimo beige shopper bag  789$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...857?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a6b1de2b1

diorissimo blanc casse (white)  725$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-890-CHR...823?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item562abcb1d7

dior detective black 750$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-Purse-/280587808142?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4154562d8e

dior trotter romantic 666.66$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20657-auth-...817?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5d30916271

an other dior trotter romantic 599.99$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...854?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item415ff84ade

cannage red 595$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Christ...394?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c216f01e2

dior hardcore saddle 475$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...382?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4aab74110e

dior hardcore saddle 425$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Christ...006?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbf1fb90e

pink saddle 399$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...347?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item53e6a4a4d3


----------



## Lovedior

part II 

dior hardcore speedy bag 350$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...747?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43aba2817b

dior rasta 175 $ 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...415?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1603eccf

dior le30 python red 2850$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRIST...436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbebcedc4

dior denim lace saddle 328$ 
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...-Lace-Saddle-crossbody-Bag-FREE-EMS-/43673342

blue saddle 275$ 
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=45158062&tp=11227&tskay=3FD17CD7


----------



## lerida

I have just heard they are going to open a temporary Dior Homme boutique in Bicester Village in UK where everything would be 40% off but it would include quite fresh stock !


----------



## johnnjohn2011

Lovedior said:


> part II
> 
> dior hardcore speedy bag 350$
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...747?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item43aba2817b
> 
> dior rasta 175 $
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...415?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a1603eccf
> 
> dior le30 python red 2850$
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRIST...436?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cbebcedc4
> 
> dior denim lace saddle 328$
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/100...-Lace-Saddle-crossbody-Bag-FREE-EMS-/43673342
> 
> blue saddle 275$
> http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?cod10=45158062&tp=11227&tskay=3FD17CD7


hey, the same lace bagt in my collection http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/johnnjohns-dior-collection-707253.html  i got it for just $2. i am not jocking.


----------



## johnnjohn2011

lerida said:


> I have just heard they are going to open a temporary Dior Homme boutique in Bicester Village in UK where everything would be 40% off but it would include quite fresh stock !



oh yes...and i am living close to bicester village....


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Here are some new items from Maya.  Contact her for more info.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!  *


_
Hello!

We have just received in the Libertine and Chri Chri collection to our boutique. Attached are the pictures and price list. Please let me know if you have any further quetions!

Best,
Maya
Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604_


----------



## MidNiteSun

More


----------



## MidNiteSun

Here is the list of prices.  Again, contact Maya for more info.


----------



## averagejoe

MidNiteSun, thank you so very much for taking the time to share these deals and pictures with us!


----------



## Lovedior

the grandville medium tote is on sale today at 
http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/sku/22108/DIOM1301PGCA818?filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=

Delidior Micro Flap Handbag In Black on sale at 
http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/sku/22108/DIOM0808OLCW900?filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=

So Dior Mi Clutch In Black
http://www.beyondtherack.com/event/sku/22108/DIOM0634PCNN900?filter[size]=&sortBy=&category=


----------



## MidNiteSun

averagejoe said:


> MidNiteSun, thank you so very much for taking the time to share these deals and pictures with us!



You're very welcome.


----------



## lerida

> oh yes...and i am living close to bicester village....



it opens Friday 16th December until 5th february and they will sell last SS collection !!! amazing !!!


----------



## Lovedior

they should do that with the ladies collection too

dior BOWLER SATCHEL buy now 529.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-AUTHENT...949?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae40f139d

bid start 299$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-AUTHENT...950?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab1e77146

dior detective bid start 199$ 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRIST...325?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2eb9f0c7a5

dior cannage nylon shoulber bag buy now 299$
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...331?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item484336f48b

dior rasta 115$ buy now 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-D...920?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2317793990


----------



## cheerleadr007

MidNiteSun said:


> Sorry, I took sometime off & didn't check PF til now. Do u still want it?  I can look when I get home



No problem, yes please!


----------



## MidNiteSun

Here is May's email. Make sure you put "MAYA" in the subject line. Please tell her Nancy referred you. She can send you pictures of what she has in stock. She's super fast, friendly & responsive. She can also help you look up items that she doesn't have too. 

BWOODBURY@us.christiandior.com


----------



## nadianostalgia

@MidNiteSun thanks for sharing! Just emailed her now & also mentioned that you referred her.


----------



## namie

For Singapore TPFers, there is a medium Granville (black) and a patent Lady Dior at Deluxemall.com

http://deluxemall.com/dior/66152-only-one-dm-granville-medium-noir.html

http://deluxemall.com/dior/66150-medium-lady-dior.html


----------



## Josephinexoxo

Is any provide shipping to Malaysia?


----------



## Gummi Bear

Does anybody know if the outlets will have a before Christmas sale this year?


----------



## michi_chi

if anybody's interested, there is only *one* left at Bluefly! it's the Lady Dior black tweed with patent leather strap for US$2800 (listed retail price of US$3500)

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Di...ferralID=4c3132eb-389c-11e1-8a48-001b2166becc


----------



## michi_chi

Medium size black Panarea for £500 on ebay (currently sold in boutiques for £770)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-...13?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4ab28db01d


----------



## amp821

MidNiteSun said:


> Here is May's email. Make sure you put "MAYA" in the subject line. Please tell her Nancy referred you. She can send you pictures of what she has in stock. She's super fast, friendly & responsive. She can also help you look up items that she doesn't have too.
> 
> BWOODBURY@us.christiandior.com


 

I am going to e-mail her sometime this week, and will list you as a referrel. Just wanted to let you know! I'm on the hunt for some Dior items and the closest place that sells them is Woodbury (even though it's still about two hours away). Thanks for the info!


----------



## Aaron L

anyone know of dior outlets within the UK outside of the flagship in ldn

i keep mainly seeing resort collections in places such as flannels, but would like to see the main line


----------



## michi_chi

as far as I know, the one in Bicester Village is the only one. There aren't any here in Scotland for sure, otherwise I'd be visiting it once a month to scope good bargains  Bicester Village was the only one mentioned when I called the Customer Service number asking about availability for a bag that's no longer sold in the boutiques and the ones she mentioned were all outlets around the world


----------



## MidNiteSun

amp821 said:


> I am going to e-mail her sometime this week, and will list you as a referrel. Just wanted to let you know! I'm on the hunt for some Dior items and the closest place that sells them is Woodbury (even though it's still about two hours away). Thanks for the info!



You're very welcome


----------



## averagejoe

A used tri-colour Lady Dior. The seller hasn't sold anything very expensive before (based on his/her feedback), but the bag in the pictures is authentic:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dior-Lady...12?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item1e6a142b08


----------



## miki66

http://www.fashionphile.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Patent-Cannage-Large-Lady-Dior-w-Strap-Black-19758

What a good price for large LD! I would've bought it if it's a medium


----------



## averagejoe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...736?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab30079c0

This is a great deal. The bag is over $3000 retail, and is very well made. It's at $1899 with an option to submit a best offer.


----------



## calisnoopy

Does anyone know if the Cabazon Dior outlet is still open?  I had heard they were closing end of 2011 or sometime in the near future?


----------



## michi_chi

Please move this to the right thread if it's not in the right place. Looks to be a great find, purple Granville only used 3 times according to the seller:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Authentiq...70?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item2a188892b6


----------



## miki66

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f12b99bce#ht_3434wt_926

omg


----------



## Everlong

miki66 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-N...WH_Handbags&hash=item3f12b99bce#ht_3434wt_926
> 
> omg



i had a bad experience with cozzi_88 aka parisstationhi. she blatantly lied when i asked her direct and specific questions regarding the condition of an item and did not follow through with her own shipping terms. aside from this, her communication was always swift and courteous and i was able to return the item.


----------



## miki66

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Lady-D..._Handbags&hash=item256bc2bdd5#ht_23443wt_1196

The color is so pretty


----------



## essiedub

I think I posted in the wrong place....at another thread (please feel free to delete or move)

Purple Patent Le 30 at Avelle

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...e/40778/3249/1425821&posRow=8&posCol=0&page=1

just reduced to $995


----------



## michi_chi

I've stopped looking at My Diors, but if anyone's looking for one, here's a near new medium one in white

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sac-Dior-...30?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item2c627abc12


----------



## calisnoopy

(this isn't an outlet or eBay find but was told this is the thread to post any Dior finds at 

*Lady Dior Medium Rose Sorbet *_SUPER HARD TO FIND!!!_

PM me for my SA's contact info if seriously interested in purchasing...just got one and its on its way to me now!! YAYYY


*Lady Dior Medium Turquoise "Bleu Caraibes"* _ALSO CRAZY HARD TO FIND_

PM me for my SA's contact info if you're seriously interested too....


*Both of these bags/colors are basically sold out and have huge waiting lists but I finally found an amazing Dior SA who is fast/competent/very nice and helpful!!  And was able to help me find both, the Rose Sorbet is on its way to me now...this is after being told by many SAs from Dior boutiques everywhere in the U.S. that it was impossible, sold out and no more were coming....*


----------



## namie

There is currently a relatively new black Granville on eBay Singapore now. Price starts at SGD2550, quite ok I think.


----------



## LadyCupid

If anyone is looking for this, please PM me for SA contact. 

Thank you
Wen


----------



## miki66

http://www.fashionphile.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Ornament-Key-Chain-Bag-Charm-NEW-20112

So resellers are really quick


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Here are some new bags from Woodbury Common Outlet.  Contact Maya with questions.  Tell her Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!
*

_Hello!

We have received in the Avenue and the shrunken lambskin LD totes. Please let me know if you have any further questions.

Best,
Maya
Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604_


----------



## MidNiteSun

a few more


----------



## eminere

Stunning gradient python Lady Dior: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHRISTIA...67?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4600b3a21f


----------



## johnnjohn2011

eminere&#8482;;20953487 said:
			
		

> Stunning gradient python Lady Dior: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CHRISTIA...67?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item4600b3a21f



i dont think the price is good for that one as i have seen the large version going on ebay for  just 1500gbp!!!which is something like just over 2300usd..


----------



## Lovedior

MidNiteSun--->i see you posted new picture the dior outlet NY won't close ? the one in cabazon CA close down completly .i just went today found an emty store i was shock !!

do you know how much they are selling for at the outlet ? i ve been looking to buy a new dior purse the past few weeks .


----------



## MidNiteSun

Lovedior said:


> MidNiteSun--->i see you posted new picture the dior outlet NY won't close ? the one in cabazon CA close down completly .i just went today found an emty store i was shock !!
> 
> do you know how much they are selling for at the outlet ? i ve been looking to buy a new dior purse the past few weeks .



Wow...I didn't know Cabazon closed.  No wonder I couldn't get a hold of Lorena.  

If you place your mouse over the pictures, you should see prices.  Good luck!!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Here are some pictures of new shoes from Maya.  Contact her with any questions.  Tell Maya that Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!

Maya
Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604*


----------



## MidNiteSun

more from Maya

Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## MidNiteSun

more from Maya

Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## MidNiteSun

Contact Maya for more info

Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## MidNiteSun

more from Maya.


----------



## MidNiteSun

last few


----------



## johnnjohn2011

limited edition saddle for about 250 usd !!! hurry....auction is ending !!!http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/330681088...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1289


----------



## johnnjohn2011

tweed lady dior large size on ebay for 2600usd
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400268554...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_1041


----------



## johnnjohn2011

dior new lock on ebay....current bid 510usd ending in 12hours...http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250988805...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_736wt_1274


----------



## johnnjohn2011

dior pink perforated ruffled new lock for just over 1000usd http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C..._Handbags&hash=item1c2398a177#ht_10827wt_1274


----------



## johnnjohn2011

authentic diorrissimo bag and walllet new with tags 850usd or make an offer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIOR-AUTHEN...WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab3e44da6#ht_500wt_1289


----------



## johnnjohn2011

crocodile lady dior 5500usd
http://www.crocodilehandbag.org/for...ior-brown-crocodile-handbag-authentic-2/4106/
dior cannage bag...discontinued at boutiques..1975usd on amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Christian-han...P4/ref=sr_1_90?ie=UTF8&qid=1329061797&sr=8-90


----------



## Everlong

johnnjohn2011 said:


> crocodile lady dior 5500usd
> http://www.crocodilehandbag.org/for...ior-brown-crocodile-handbag-authentic-2/4106/
> dior cannage bag...discontinued at boutiques..1975usd on amazon
> http://www.amazon.com/Christian-han...P4/ref=sr_1_90?ie=UTF8&qid=1329061797&sr=8-90



the croc lady dior was on ebay and sold about a month ago.


----------



## johnnjohn2011

Everlong said:


> the croc lady dior was on ebay and sold about a month ago.


thanks for youe update everlong!!


----------



## eminere

All those beautiful shoes are just crying out for a home...!


----------



## michi_chi

not sure if anybody would be interested, but I know this was previously mentioned (maybe in another forum), but in contacting the Dior Customer Service UK, I was informed there was a Dior Outlet at The Mall in Leccio, Italy in the region of Florence. If anybody is going there and is interested in visiting the outlet, here's the website:

http://www.themall.it/en/


----------



## Everlong

michi_chi said:


> not sure if anybody would be interested, but I know this was previously mentioned (maybe in another forum), but in contacting the Dior Customer Service UK, I was informed there was a Dior Outlet at The Mall in Leccio, Italy in the region of Florence. If anybody is going there and is interested in visiting the outlet, here's the website:
> 
> http://www.themall.it/en/



i have been here twice and it is heaven. there was an incredible selection and the prices were low but it depends on the currency exchange rate. if visiting in june-august or december-january there are additional discounts off the outlet prices. 

the inventory was similar to the Woodbury outlet in New York but there were more designs, colors, and plethora of special limited pieces. lots clothing, shoes, handbags, jewelry, and dior homme.

i bought a medium soft lady dior in brown lambskin here and the price ended up being in the low $500's or high $400's after getting the VAT back. The ivory satchel was in the high $600's. This was in 2010.


----------



## michi_chi

Everlong said:


> i have been here twice and it is heaven. there was an incredible selection and the prices were low but it depends on the currency exchange rate. if visiting in june-august or december-january there are additional discounts off the outlet prices.
> 
> the inventory was similar to the Woodbury outlet in New York but there were more designs, colors, and plethora of special limited pieces. lots clothing, shoes, handbags, jewelry, and dior homme.
> 
> i bought a medium soft lady dior in brown lambskin here and the price ended up being in the low $500's or high $400's after getting the VAT back. The ivory satchel was in the high $600's. This was in 2010.



Wow, that's amazing! I would love to go to Italy again and definitely make a pit stop at The Mall!  Would you happen to know whether the D'Trick collection is still available there? There was one on ebay, a pink clutch that I narrowly missed bidding on and now I'm obsessed with finding one! It was at a really good price, the final bid! I've e-mailed the UK Customer Service to see if they can find one for me, but I'm not too sure just because the collection came out so long ago


----------



## michi_chi

here's a pink satin(?) D'Trick with fox fur, but I prefer the pink jacquard version :cry:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-DTrick-Fox-Fur-Shoulder-Bag-Pink-RARE-/390325119595


----------



## Katie2106

anyone knows a good Lady Dior online shop which delivers overseas? eg to arab emirates...? I would really appreciate your help! thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

Katie2106 said:


> anyone knows a good Lady Dior online shop which delivers overseas? eg to arab emirates...? I would really appreciate your help! thank you!


 
I recommend www.bluefly.com for online stores that sell Lady Dior bags, except they sell out almost immediately when they arrive in stock.


----------



## Katie2106

averagejoe said:


> I recommend www.bluefly.com for online stores that sell Lady Dior bags, except they sell out almost immediately when they arrive in stock.



Thank you!


----------



## michi_chi

10th Anniversary limited edition saddle bags designed by John Galliano, marking each saddle bag on a theme from different countries. the ones available on Ebay US is Russia and Hollywood

Russia
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN...018?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6347dcea

Hollywood
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN...477?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6347deb5


----------



## michi_chi

In case anybody else was hoping to get the D'Trick clutch, here's one in black patent leather and grey jacquard logo fabric, it was one I was hoping to get, but the seller won't ship to the UK because of high taxes:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Auth-Christian-Dior-D-Trick-Handbag-Gray-Black-tPF/123017


----------



## michi_chi

If anybody's looking for a good price for a used but in good condition medium pale purple (Violet) Panarea, there's one on Ebay for starting bid US$810.39, approx £516.40 (or BIN US$901.00, approx £574.14)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USED-100-...425?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3372f01b99


----------



## bluejia

I can't find a thread about authentic finds from Dior boutique, so I am postiing it here. This is a limited edition Lady Dior. So cute. 

Dave from South Coast Plaza Dior Boutique. 
702-755-0638


----------



## averagejoe

There is a Lady Dior bag in tweed at the Yonge & College Winners location in Toronto (the Canadian version of TJMaxx) for $2500!!!!!! What a steal! I almost bought it because it was such a good deal, but I forced myself to put it back because I've been spending a lot of money recently.

The interior lining is lambskin (very luxurious), and the tweed fringe at the top is just adorable!


----------



## honey

What?!?!!? Winners carries Dior!?!? I didn't know.....

Thanks for posting. I'll have to go there sometime.'


----------



## averagejoe

honey said:


> What?!?!!? Winners carries Dior!?!? I didn't know.....
> 
> Thanks for posting. I'll have to go there sometime.'


 
Yes, only the Yonge and College Winners location. At the moment, they also have a few Jimmy Choo, Chloe, and Fendi bags.

They get Fendi bags the most often. They also get quite a bit of Gucci merchandise. They get these shipments during their Runway at Winners event.

And everything there sells out very quickly. It's one of those places where if you see something you like, then you should buy it first, and then refund if you decide not to keep it. Otherwise, if you go home to think about getting it, then it will be sold out by the time you go back to buy it. This happened to me several times at this store. I saw a Gucci tie for $80 at Winners last year, and really loved it, but decided not to buy it because I spent too much money. But then I went home and couldn't stop thinking about it, so I went back the next day to buy it, but it was sold out. So I went to Gucci to order it (it wasn't available yet, soI had to wait two months) and paid $220 for it plus tax!

I also saw a D'Squared leather jacket 2 years ago for $1500, but didn't buy it because I couldn't possibly imagine spending so much money at a Winners store (I didn't know of this "Runway" event back then). But it was one of the most beautiful leather jackets that I've ever seen, so I went back the next day to try it on, but it was SOLD!


----------



## bluejia

New limited edition Lady Dior. 

Dave from South Coast Plaza Dior Boutique. Let him know Jia referred you. 
702-755-0638


----------



## manolomel9

Question - I noticed that NM only shows Dior shoes on their website, no handbags.  I live in Dallas and the closest Dior store according to the website is 4 hours away in Houston....does anyone know of any retailers in the Dallas area that sell Dior, or am I stuck with online retailers only like eBay?

I know I can call and order from Dior direct and have it shipped here, but I really wanted to see several handbags in person to help me decide.  Any advice out there for me?  Thanks in advance...


----------



## averagejoe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JOHN-GALLIA...443?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4164075943

Dior 60th Anniversary "France" Saddle


----------



## eminere

bluejia, those Lady Dior bags you posted aren't limited edition, they're seasonal.


----------



## johnnjohn2011

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN...WH_Handbags&hash=item5ae5ef0423#ht_943wt_1274
dior bowler bag with exotic skin lining

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-AUTHE..._s_Handbags&hash=item2c64305144#ht_621wt_1274

lady dior in python skin

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Slightly-...WH_Handbags&hash=item1e6c932ba8#ht_500wt_1056
dior panera

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auth-Chri...H_Handbags&hash=item3cc3fc7f70#ht_3721wt_1041
anselm reyle dior


----------



## johnnjohn2011

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390405332...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_943wt_1274
dior limited edition street chic bag


----------



## johnnjohn2011

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...WH_Handbags&hash=item19cf2007b8#ht_500wt_1289
anslem reyle clutch


----------



## Daywe

michi_chi said:
			
		

> not sure if anybody would be interested, but I know this was previously mentioned (maybe in another forum), but in contacting the Dior Customer Service UK, I was informed there was a Dior Outlet at The Mall in Leccio, Italy in the region of Florence. If anybody is going there and is interested in visiting the outlet, here's the website:
> 
> http://www.themall.it/en/



Is this outlet or The Mall have online shopping? Any recommendation on which online shop should i get Dior or LV handbags that shipped internationally. Any help are much appreciated. I'm new here. Tq


----------



## michi_chi

Daywe said:


> Is this outlet or The Mall have online shopping? Any recommendation on which online shop should i get Dior or LV handbags that shipped internationally. Any help are much appreciated. I'm new here. Tq



As I said in my message, The Mall is an outlet near Florence, Italy. There is no option to purchase bags online from them. If you don't mind paying full price, you could phone Dior and ask for a mail order, but as far as I know, the number on their website is a UK number. Items are posted from Paris unless they can advise you of a closer boutique which has the item you're looking for. I mail ordered my small Panarea and long wallet from the New Bond Street boutique in London, postage within the UK was £15, the same order posted to an international destination would have been £50


----------



## Daywe

michi_chi said:
			
		

> As I said in my message, The Mall is an outlet near Florence, Italy. There is no option to purchase bags online from them. If you don't mind paying full price, you could phone Dior and ask for a mail order, but as far as I know, the number on their website is a UK number. Items are posted from Paris unless they can advise you of a closer boutique which has the item you're looking for. I mail ordered my small Panarea and long wallet from the New Bond Street boutique in London, postage within the UK was £15, the same order posted to an international destination would have been £50



Hi Michi_chi, thanks for the advice. The nearest Dior outlet is either kuala lumpur msia or spore. It's outside the country plus i'm sure even thou i pay full price the price would be cheaper if i buy directly from europe. As for msia goverment has taxed all branded designer goods 40%.  I don't mind paying shipping as well.


----------



## bagchic1

http://www.fashionphile.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Cannage-Granville-Medium-Tote-w-Strap-Grey-22452

Very pretty Granville at a great price.


----------



## AverageHuman

SUPER DUPER RARE Dior USA Saddle!!!

OHmi goshhhh!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c258bc701#ht_866wt_1270


----------



## Daywe

. 





michi_chi said:


> As I said in my message, The Mall is an outlet near Florence, Italy. There is no option to purchase bags online from them. If you don't mind paying full price, you could phone Dior and ask for a mail order, but as far as I know, the number on their website is a UK number. Items are posted from Paris unless they can advise you of a closer boutique which has the item you're looking for. I mail ordered my small Panarea and long wallet from the New Bond Street boutique in London, postage within the UK was £15, the same order posted to an international destination would have been £50




Hi michi, do you mind to share contact no for the New Bond Street boutique. I would like to ask if they could ship to me. tq


----------



## michi_chi

Daywe said:


> .
> 
> 
> Hi michi, do you mind to share contact no for the New Bond Street boutique. I would like to ask if they could ship to me. tq


 
You should definitely go onto the Dior website first and look for the product you want, click on the product description and it will bring up a button called 'Discover In Store'. It will provide you with the details of boutiques that still have stock for the particular bag you're interested in and you can contact the one in a country and city that's closest to you. 

I can find out the New Bond Street boutique details for you, but IMO, it probably wouldn't help for you to phone them (they don't reply to e-mails very quickly unless you've already phoned them to request a mail order) and realise they don't have your bag in stock anymore


----------



## Daywe

michi_chi said:
			
		

> You should definitely go onto the Dior website first and look for the product you want, click on the product description and it will bring up a button called 'Discover In Store'. It will provide you with the details of boutiques that still have stock for the particular bag you're interested in and you can contact the one in a country and city that's closest to you.
> 
> I can find out the New Bond Street boutique details for you, but IMO, it probably wouldn't help for you to phone them (they don't reply to e-mails very quickly unless you've already phoned them to request a mail order) and realise they don't have your bag in stock anymore



Thanks for helping me out michi  I already talk to Eva from Bond street. Can you re-confirm the email that you normally used for mail order. She gave me bnewbond@christiandior.fr. I'm just afraid i misheard the email address. Thank you again


----------



## michi_chi

Daywe said:


> Thanks for helping me out michi  I already talk to Eva from Bond street. Can you re-confirm the email that you normally used for mail order. She gave me bnewbond@christiandior.fr. I'm just afraid i misheard the email address. Thank you again



That's the e-mail I've used. Just to clarify though that the New Bond Street Dior is a boutique, not an outlet, so you'll be paying full price for your bags


----------



## Daywe

michi_chi said:
			
		

> That's the e-mail I've used. Just to clarify though that the New Bond Street Dior is a boutique, not an outlet, so you'll be paying full price for your bags


.

Thanks. I've check blufly n really love New Lock but sold out.  I wish i can get good price at an outlet.


----------



## johnnjohn2011

kellyng said:


> SUPER DUPER RARE Dior USA Saddle!!!
> 
> OHmi goshhhh!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Limited-Edi...WH_Handbags&hash=item1c258bc701#ht_866wt_1270




oh!! tats the one that gone for just 300usd on ebay uk once and i didnt bid for it!!!!


----------



## Daywe

Matt black Dior New Lock medium selling $1920 at Blufly but currently unavailable. dior boutique in london selling £1550. When converted to US it's like $2462.Would anyone care to explain why the price are so much different? It would be my first dior. Should i wait for blufly?


----------



## michi_chi

Daywe said:


> Matt black Dior New Lock medium selling $1920 at Blufly but currently unavailable. dior boutique in london selling £1550. When converted to US it's like $2462.Would anyone care to explain why the price are so much different? It would be my first dior. Should i wait for blufly?


 
I'm not familiar with Bluefly, never bought anything from there, but I think as a retailer, they can charge whatever price they wish as long as they breakeven or make a profit and as they quote on their website, they offer discounts from between 10%-75% discount off retail prices. Dior no longer (as far as I know) operate through department stores to stop these discounts from happening so they have a better control on their sale prices. From what I can see though, even if you bought it from a boutique in the US, the prices wouldn't convert to exactly the price sold in France or in the UK, based on their conversion rates, taxes and duties for importing goods from Europe, etc.


----------



## Daywe

michi_chi said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with Bluefly, never bought anything from there, but I think as a retailer, they can charge whatever price they wish as long as they breakeven or make a profit and as they quote on their website, they offer discounts from between 10%-75% discount off retail prices. Dior no longer (as far as I know) operate through department stores to stop these discounts from happening so they have a better control on their sale prices. From what I can see though, even if you bought it from a boutique in the US, the prices wouldn't convert to exactly the price sold in France or in the UK, based on their conversion rates, taxes and duties for importing goods from Europe, etc.



Do you think i should get it from bond street then? I have sent email. Waiting for them to send me mail order. I hope i am making a good choice on this.


----------



## averagejoe

Daywe said:


> Do you think i should get it from bond street then? I have sent email. Waiting for them to send me mail order. I hope i am making a good choice on this.


 
I think that you should get it from Bond Street. It's always the best to get it directly from the boutique, because you get excellent service (and after-sales service) along with your bag.

Bluefly's price is low, as are most of their other bags (they are slightly below retail, and often they don't catch on to Dior's rapid price increases). However, all international shipments from Bluefly are subject to customs/duties, and they can add a LOT of the price. If I order a bag form Bluefly, I can expect to pay around 35%-30% more after customs.


----------



## LoveM&S

Daywe said:


> Do you think i should get it from bond street then? I have sent email. Waiting for them to send me mail order. I hope i am making a good choice on this.


 
I second, averagejoe. They sell fakes from time to time. Also their products might have some flaws. I received a very visible scratched wallet, a bag which had signs of use, and no tag or authenticity card bag. You need to be very careful to purchase from them. Also their return process seems bad. You won't regret getting it from Bond street boutique at all!


----------



## Daywe

averagejoe said:
			
		

> I think that you should get it from Bond Street. It's always the best to get it directly from the boutique, because you get excellent service (and after-sales service) along with your bag.
> 
> Bluefly's price is low, as are most of their other bags (they are slightly below retail, and often they don't catch on to Dior's rapid price increases). However, all international shipments from Bluefly are subject to customs/duties, and they can add a LOT of the price. If I order a bag form Bluefly, I can expect to pay around 35%-30% more after customs.



Thanks for the advice averagejoe. I think so too. M gonna proceed with mail order from Bond street boutique.


----------



## Daywe

LoveM&S said:
			
		

> I second, averagejoe. They sell fakes from time to time. Also their products might have some flaws. I received a very visible scratched wallet, a bag which had signs of use, and no tag or authenticity card bag. You need to be very careful to purchase from them. Also their return process seems bad. You won't regret getting it from Bond street boutique at all!



Yes,i read somewhere in Gucci or prada thread if i'm not mistaken that they do sells fake. I'm not sure bc i've never purchase anything from them. Now i'm 100% sure will get from Bond street boutique instead. Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

Daywe said:


> Yes,i read somewhere in Gucci or prada thread if i'm not mistaken that they do sells fake. I'm not sure bc i've never purchase anything from them. Now i'm 100% sure will get from Bond street boutique instead. Thanks.


 
Bluefly sells authentic Dior. I haven't had any issues with their merchandise so far, although I cannot say for other brands. 

But they have not had a lot of new arrivals for a while now. I see the same old stuff almost every time I visit their website.


----------



## michi_chi

Daywe said:


> Thanks for the advice averagejoe. I think so too. M gonna proceed with mail order from Bond street boutique.


 
Make sure when you hear back from them and either you or the SA at New Bond Street fills in the mail order form that you have the right reference code from the Dior website on the form before you return it. When I made my mail order, I checked these details, even though the Dior Customer Service had note of the items I wanted to buy because I tried to purchase them online, but for some reason they couldn't process my card and ended up having to do a mail order instead. The wallet I wanted for some reason had a different code and was £300 more expensive. I had phoned them back and they realised which pale pink patent leather Lady Dior I wanted and I amended the form before I returned it.

It would save you a lot of hassle as well, returning the item to Dior if you're in Asia, as the policy with the New Bond Street boutique (and with all boutiques in the UK I think) is you can exchange the item within 28 days, but you can't return the item for a refund.


----------



## LoveM&S

Daywe said:


> Yes,i read somewhere in Gucci or prada thread if i'm not mistaken that they do sells fake. I'm not sure bc i've never purchase anything from them. Now i'm 100% sure will get from Bond street boutique instead. Thanks.


 


averagejoe said:


> Bluefly sells authentic Dior. I haven't had any issues with their merchandise so far, although I cannot say for other brands.
> 
> But they have not had a lot of new arrivals for a while now. I see the same old stuff almost every time I visit their website.


 
They sure sell authentic things. But a scary part is the fakes slips in their stocks from time to time. And they have never admitted it and also never fixed the problems voluntery. If you don't know a brand well, you might be stuck with a fake thinking owning an authentic item. 

I have read too many horror stories on the forum. If I buy something not direct from a brand boutique, including a department store, I always have it authenticated here and by a professional authenticator for peace of mind. Unfortunately the fake makers are getting scary level better. We really need to be careful.


----------



## bagchic1

Does anyone know if there is a Dior outlet in Orlando?


----------



## averagejoe

bagchic1 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a Dior outlet in Orlando?


 
Dior closed the outlet in Orlando. It was a result of upscaling their image.


----------



## bagchic1

averagejoe said:
			
		

> Dior closed the outlet in Orlando. It was a result of upscaling their image.



Thanks averagejoe, that's too bad.  I was planning a trip to Orlando.


----------



## oblivion

What's the designs available in the woodbury common outlet now?


----------



## johnnjohn2011

limited edition dior bag 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380426823...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1289


----------



## averagejoe

oblivion said:


> What's the designs available in the woodbury common outlet now?


 
I haven't been there for almost a year, but based on the Dior styles that have gone there more recently, they should have the Dior Libertine, Dior Chri_Chri, Soft Lady Dior totes (the North/South-style totes), D Dior, Lady Dior Avenue, and 2 Dior totes. They may still have some Gaucho bags and some Samourai totes (maybe not the frame bag, though).


----------



## CoachCruiser

Authentic Dior Panarea tote

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120893835069?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## michi_chi

CoachCruiser said:


> Authentic Dior Panarea tote
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120893835069?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649



Wow the shape of it hasn't been changed at all, the seller mustn't have used it often!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...WH_Handbags&hash=item3a73182cff#ht_500wt_1289


----------



## TJNEscada

Question for Dior ladies:  I used to have a super sales rep at the Cabazon Outlets in Southern CA who had me on an email string where she would send me new sale arrivals - bags, clothes, you name it and then these items could be purchased over the phone and shipped (I am in Northern CA).  That outlet has since closed.  Does anyone know of another US Dior outlet that does this?  Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## LadyCupid

We have just one available and it is scrumptious! Exceptional detail in multiple colors and fabrications!
A one-of-a-kind for $6400!
Please let me know how I can be of help? 
Thanks, 
Jonathan at Saks Fifth Ave. 
jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com


----------



## averagejoe

TJNEscada said:


> Question for Dior ladies: I used to have a super sales rep at the Cabazon Outlets in Southern CA who had me on an email string where she would send me new sale arrivals - bags, clothes, you name it and then these items could be purchased over the phone and shipped (I am in Northern CA). That outlet has since closed. Does anyone know of another US Dior outlet that does this? Thanks in advance for the advice!


 
The only Dior outlet remaining in the US is Woodbury Commons Premium Outlets. They may be able to charge you over the phone and mail your orders.


----------



## TJNEscada

averagejoe said:


> The only Dior outlet remaining in the US is Woodbury Commons Premium Outlets. They may be able to charge you over the phone and mail your orders.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## caterina1112

dior outlet in dersert hill is closed...so sad, is there any where else has the dior outlet?


----------



## Everlong

caterina1112 said:


> dior outlet in dersert hill is closed...so sad, is there any where else has the dior outlet?



woodbury commons in new york, the mall outlet in florence, italy, and the bicester village in UK are some of the most popular.


----------



## averagejoe

For fellow Torontonians, there is a consignment store called HauteClassics on Yonge St. between Davenport Rd. and Belmont St., and they have a brand new black Lady Dior for $2400!!! The hardware is still covered with plastic. It's a steal at this price!

http://www.hauteclassics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=2619


----------



## turtletrails

Has anyone been to Woodbury lately?  I really want a bag in the 'mist' color and I noticed it's not on their webpage anymore


----------



## mon_ma888

caterina1112 said:


> dior outlet in dersert hill is closed...so sad, is there any where else has the dior outlet?


 
Just an fyi, there is a Dior outlet in South Korea in the Yeoju Premium Outlet. Its about an 1hr from Seoul. It wasnt the greatest cause it didnt carry much bags. Just clothes, shoes and sunnies which were 50% off. But be prepared, Korea is not cheap at all for luxury items - in fact they are heavily marked up.


----------



## CoachCruiser

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120919964377?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Marine blue Dior new lock pouchette


----------



## CoachCruiser

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120919950470?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

Dior Anselm Reyle bracelet!


----------



## johnnjohn2011

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26102815123...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1182
anslemreyle mettalic purse


----------



## eminere

johnnjohn2011 said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/26102815123...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1182
> anslemreyle mettalic purse


Listing has ended.


----------



## hagu

saw this bag on my daily ebay perusing....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN...596?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416635ceb4

is it real though? I never really could guess with dior bag since I never bought them before mainly because I'm terrified to go inside their boutiques....


----------



## love2shop_26

hagu said:


> saw this bag on my daily ebay perusing....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN...596?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item416635ceb4
> 
> is it real though? I never really could guess with dior bag since I never bought them before mainly because I'm terrified to go inside their boutiques....



You need to post this on the right thread. Here's the link:  http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/authenticate-this-dior-please-read-post-1-first-746130-18.html

Make sure it's in the right format


----------



## katev

This pre-owned (vintage?) CD saddle bag is up for auction on the Shop Housing Works web site. It is a charitable organization in NYC that provides support for the homeless and AIDS patients. There is a little over 1 day left in the auction and the current bid is $192. I am not an expert so you may want to ask for authentication first if you decide to bid. Good luck!

http://shop.housingworks.org/lot.cfm?lotID=84713


----------



## averagejoe

Fellow Torontonians (and Canadians), the Lady Dior at Haute Classics is still there, and is now on sale!!! It's an amazing deal! Can't believe it hasn't sold yet!

http://www.hauteclassics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=2619


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> Fellow Torontonians (and Canadians), the Lady Dior at Haute Classics is still there, and is now on sale!!! It's an amazing deal! Can't believe it hasn't sold yet!
> 
> http://www.hauteclassics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=2619


 
They also have an XL Dior Gaucho tote for an amazing $875. The last one sold on Ebay for $1200 buy-it-now!!!

http://www.hauteclassics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=2620


----------



## Dkattz

Are all of the Dior bags @ haute classics authentic?


----------



## averagejoe

Dkattz said:


> Are all of the Dior bags @ haute classics authentic?


 
Yes they are 

It's too bad I missed their small patent Lady Dior with GHW. It was at an amazing price and just like their lambskin Lady Dior, it was in brand new condition.


----------



## averagejoe

Beyond the Rack has 2 Granville bags at *$1999*. One is white, and the other is in Geranium. Get them soon before the "sale" session ends.


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> Beyond the Rack has 2 Granville bags at *$1999*. One is white, and the other is in Geranium. Get them soon before the "sale" session ends.


 
I should post pictures along with these sale posts:


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> Yes they are
> 
> It's too bad I missed their small patent Lady Dior with GHW. It was at an amazing price and just like their lambskin Lady Dior, it was in brand new condition.


 
Here's the Haute Classics Lady Dior at *$2160* with pictures:

http://www.hauteclassics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=2619


----------



## Dkattz

Thanks!!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Authentic silver Dior Panarea tote for sale on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120938647735?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Wilsom04

CoachCruiser said:


> Authentic silver Dior Panarea tote for sale on ebay:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120938647735?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


Wow, I just saw this posting


----------



## averagejoe

The price ($3600) isn't much cheaper than retail, but if you want this bag, then get it before it becomes impossible to find. Truly one of the most adorable Lady Dior bags ever produced:

http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/106554


----------



## averagejoe

averagejoe said:


> The price ($3600) isn't much cheaper than retail, but if you want this bag, then get it before it becomes impossible to find. Truly one of the most adorable Lady Dior bags ever produced:
> 
> http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/106554


 
This bag was also listed on Ebay by the same consignment shop. The starting bid price is $3600 and there is already one bid. 

Whoever wants this bag should just buy directly from the website where the price is fixed at $3600 with no bidding.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Authent...258?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ab9b7245a


----------



## mirumo55

Everlong said:


> woodbury commons in new york, the mall outlet in florence, italy, and the bicester village in UK are some of the most popular.


dior outlet in Japan is closed, too....


----------



## averagejoe

OMG! Bluefly has a tweed crocodile Lady Dior for under $4000! It's a great deal! Get it soon!

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Di...op-handle-bag/cat1070302/318814601/detail.fly


----------



## H.C.

averagejoe said:
			
		

> OMG! Bluefly has a tweed crocodile Lady Dior for under $4000! It's a great deal! Get it soon!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Dior-nude-woven-cannage-Lady-Dior-top-handle-bag/cat1070302/318814601/detail.fly



Croc embossed, not croc skin


----------



## averagejoe

H.C. said:


> Croc embossed, not croc skin


 
No, it is crocodile trim. The handles and piping on the sides are real crocodile, hence the high retail price. I have the Dior catalog with this bag in it, and it says its crocodile.

Bluefly got this detail wrong.


----------



## eminere

H.C. said:


> Croc embossed, not croc skin


It's definitely genuine crocodile.


----------



## H.C.

eminere&#153 said:
			
		

> It's definitely genuine crocodile.



Whoa, that changes things...


----------



## michi_chi

gold jacquard D'Trick with patent white trims and straps -from the US for US$375!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-with-...426?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item33796bfd4a


----------



## averagejoe

Dior Granville, from Linda'sStuff. Although she has sold a few fakes before, this one is autentic, and a bargain with a starting bid of $699:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRIST...638?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item484669bb36


----------



## averagejoe

I was told that the Le Trente bags were sent to the Woodbury outlet to be marked down at 50% off.

For those of you who have wanted this bag for a long time, now is the last chance to get it, and for an amazing price!


----------



## AverageHuman

i almost scream when i saw this-----dior limited china dragon saddle, unfortunately i already have one,someone grab this!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...594?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cca70104a


----------



## paruparo

Classic black Lady Dior with silver hardware for $2300.

 I was just at the Dior stall at Saks the other day, didn't realize retail for the Medium now starts at $3400+?!  This one is a steal compared to that. I'm thinking of getting it for my mum since she loves mine, but I don't want us to ha e the same bag lol.

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/black_medium_lady_dior


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Here are some bags from Woodbury Outlet.  Contact Maya for more info.  Put your mouse over pictures to see prices.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!*

_Hello!

We have received in a few handbags from Paris. Please let me know if you have any further questions.

Best,
Maya

Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604_


----------



## jenny812

MidNiteSun said:


> *Here are some bags from Woodbury Outlet.  Contact Maya for more info.  Put your mouse over pictures to see prices.  Please tell her Nancy referred you.  Enjoy!!!*
> 
> _Hello!
> 
> We have received in a few handbags from Paris. Please let me know if you have any further questions.
> 
> Best,
> Maya
> 
> Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
> 808 Grapevine Ct
> Central Valley, NY 10917
> Phone - 845-928-4602
> Fax - 845-928-4604_


Do u have email of the store or SA Maya??? Iam oversea at the moment and want to buy a Lady Dior bag for my sister ^^


----------



## michi_chi

Anselm Reyle for Dior boston bag on ebay:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SAC-A-MAI...01?pt=FR_Sacs_pour_femmes&hash=item1c2ba36d35


----------



## MidNiteSun

jenny812 said:


> Do u have email of the store or SA Maya??? Iam oversea at the moment and want to buy a Lady Dior bag for my sister ^^



I don't have it with me right now. If you go back a few pages, you'll find it. I've posted her contact info a few times on here before.


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

If anyone see a lady Dior in pink or fuchsia color with good price plz let me know . I really wanna get one , but I went bak to school recently so can't spent sth so expensive in bags :/ TIA


----------



## jenny812

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> If anyone see a lady Dior in pink or fuchsia color with good price plz let me know . I really wanna get one , but I went bak to school recently so can't spent sth so expensive in bags :/ TIA



https://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop...ior-lady-dior-tote-bag/prod_4202.html?ccUser=

This one sell for $2350. Iam not sure that is a good price. Just take a look then


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

jenny812 said:
			
		

> https://www.luxuryexchange.com/shop/other-designers/authentic-christian-dior-lady-dior-tote-bag/prod_4202.html?ccUser=
> 
> This one sell for $2350. Iam not sure that is a good price. Just take a look then



 thanks but I don't really like this light pink color lol , more into a bright color personally


----------



## bagchic1

There are a couple of beauties Lady Dior on Yoogiscloset.

http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designe...cannage-lambskin-leather-medium-tote-bag.html


----------



## FD3Schick

On Ann's Fabulous Finds, two Lady Diors:

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/118580

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/106554

Good shopping!


----------



## FD3Schick

Metallic collection gaucho, $725

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../51168/3080/910447&posRow=14&posCol=1&page=1#

Suede eyelet pumps, size 36, $255

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/sho...6/51801/3080/910447&posRow=12&posCol=1&page=1

Lady Dior tote, $1645

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...e/54040/3080/1329345&posRow=8&posCol=2&page=1

Vintage flowers satchel, $715

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han.../52672/3080/1329345&posRow=3&posCol=1&page=1#

Limited Edition pony hair saddle, $515

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/han...g/53593/3080/1329345&posRow=3&posCol=0&page=1

There are more items, but too many for me to list while tapping away on my tablet!


----------



## Maedy

Dior Panarea Tote in Beige
https://www.fashionphile.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Cannage-Quilted-Medium-Panarea-Tote-Beige-30499

It's in pretty good condition. Also, on fashionphile there are 2 lady dior bags for sale now, one in black and one in pink.


----------



## FD3Schick

Beautiful Lady Dior:

http://www.shop.realdealcollection....ocodile-Medium-Lady-Dior-w-Strap-DIO-3048.htm


----------



## d3mure

http://www.threadflip.com/items/49301-christian-dior-vintage-flowers-bag

Vintage Flowers Bag


----------



## kochupurackal

Lady dior lizzard skin bag  price not too bad 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-CH...486?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19d684e2fe


----------



## kochupurackal

dior girly boston with matching wallet, mobile phone case and mules.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...9339&item=160925779339&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466


----------



## kochupurackal

lady dior purple bag on bonanza. i think this is the cheapest one available on bonanza out of the other lady dior listed there. i think you may get it for even cheaper as you can offer your price aswell.
http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Chr...Cannage-Bag-Purple-Patent-Large-used/96815899


----------



## kochupurackal

i am reposting this above bag as they started selling it on ebay for a low 0.99 start. sorry guys, tried to edit my post but was too late. 

lady dior purple bag large

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160933207575?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## kochupurackal

limited edition lady dior
http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/content/view/full/106554


----------



## kochupurackal

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Auth-C...ppy-wallet-limited-edition-2012-/170959551726
NWOT Auth Christian Dior Anselm Reyle zippy wallet limited edition 2012
only 550 usd can make an offer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-D...Bag-Clutch-w-Swarovski-Crystals-/290833564046

limited edition black clutch only 150 usd to bid...new 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-RUNWAY-GAMBLER-BAG-EXOTIC-SKIN-TRIM-/251202536657
Dior dice gambler with python accents in green colour.only 695 usd.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-DIOR-Distressed-Brown-Jeanne-Bag-Purse-/221169032021

dior jeanne frame bag  only 467 usd to bid.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-BLACK-LEATHER-CANNAGE-BAG-PURSE-ITALY-/330846055126
black patent lady dior 1200  usd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-Dior-handbag-Limited-Edition-denim-/300832990471
new with tags limited edition saddle only 210 usd.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Runway...outin-Dustbag-Chain-36-5-US-6-5-/271125386182
dior runway shoes...must have 336 usd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Christ...ay-Leather-Hand-Bag-with-charms-/261145412039

authentic granville 1850 usd make an offer.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Tote-Shopper-NWT-Blue-soft-woven-leather-tie-dye-/221167554567
new with tags marine blue soft tote shopper bag with dior charms


----------



## kochupurackal

Dior chri chri bucket bag only 400 for bidding
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHRIST...Handbags&hash=item484e0dd467&autorefresh=true

Dior cannage hobo baby pink only 100 usd buy it now 150 usd good condition authentic
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Preowned-Pi...437?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ce54a585

LIlac soft lady dior woven bag new with box only 850 usd
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-D...564?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f20897b54

red lady dior to make an offer on 1195
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-L...822?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27cd37bd86

Dior bag...dont know the name
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHRISTIAN-DI...ags&hash=item2a27867e12&_uhb=1#ht_1214wt_1275


----------



## lilluvangel

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160949133405?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160949132552?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## d3mure

http://www.threadflip.com/items/49301-christian-dior-vintage-flowers-bag

*Dior Vintage Flowers


----------



## kochupurackal

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

pony hair lady dior in leapord design

seller brand_jfk


----------



## averagejoe

Haute Classics has 2 Diors on half price!

http://hauteclassics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=2898



http://hauteclassics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=2845


----------



## TankerToad

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-lady-dior-pink-medium-lambskin-bag-i-88470-s-356.html
Valentine's Day anyone?
This is gorgeous.


----------



## kochupurackal

There is a flash dior sale about to start here on the site given

http://deluxemall.com/dior/115313-huge-sale-dior-3-hours-left-start-sale-10-days.html


----------



## averagejoe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...110?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item35c44a152e

Really good price for a used patent Lady Dior.


----------



## bagchic1

A very pretty Lady Dior at the excellent price too.

http://www.fashionphile.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Lambskin-Cannage-Medium-Lady-Dior-Black-36684


----------



## TankerToad

Great price for an elegant Lady Dior bag $2995 in a Spring Color: Voiline.
http://www.malleries.com/authentic-lady-dior-pink-medium-lambskin-bag-i-99553-s-356.html
So French!


----------



## pinktailcat

New to Saks. Wanted to share. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
$650


	

		
			
		

		
	
$930


----------



## Dani3ear

Belle and Clive (www.belleandclive.com) is having a flash sale on Dior shoes- 2 days left!


----------



## AverageHuman

limited edition purple woven samourai 1947 and its such a great deal!! someone please grab it!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authent...553?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2c6ee28361


----------



## newmommy_va

Gently used Grey Dior Panarea, under retail @ Yoogi's: http://www.yoogiscloset.com/designers/christian-dior-grey-cannage-quilted-coated-canvas-panarea-medium-tote-bag.html


----------



## newmommy_va

And another reasonably priced, gently used Dior Panarea. This one in pink @ Fashionphile: http://www.fashionphile.com/CHRISTIAN-DIOR-Cannage-Quilted-Small-Panarea-Tote-Light-Pink-40278#

note: "smells of perfume"


----------



## averagejoe

Oh my! There is a Dior sale on BeyondtheRack happening right now! A lot of bags are sold out already, but a few a left (and some are Lady Dior bags!).


----------



## Chanelcc

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271223438186?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

crocodile skin limited edition lady dior for good price for making offer.


----------



## Chanelcc

limited edition lady dior for bidding

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261269118949?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## st2609

beautiful diorissimo bag for sale
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261273606858?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Chanelcc

diorissimo bag pink looks very nice. http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAP...9646&item=281158189646&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466


----------



## Petitefolie

http://deluxemall.com/dior/145491-limited-edition-miss-dior-fushia-python-bag.html


----------



## PrincessSparks

Black lady dior on secretsales http://secretsales.com/details/Womens-Lady-Dior-Leather-Bag-555709/?col=7134&gender=women


----------



## tegan

Two (2) great bags on Malleries - Love That Bag:


Soft Tote:
http://www.malleries.com/authentic-christian-dior-soft-tote-bag-pigeon-taupe-i-114050-s-356.html

Granville:
http://www.malleries.com/authentic-...e-handstitched-beige-tote-i-113193-s-356.html


----------



## DiorDudeBro

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121180175312?

beautiful dior granville!


----------



## HADASSA

I don't know if this is the place to post this, so mods please place in correct thread if it's not.

*pink mini Diorisimo in taurillon leather*

Hector Rojas
Saks Fifth Avenue
Fifth Avenue Club Consultant
T-805-884-5211
C-818-620-7076
HectorAtSaks5thAve@Gmail.com
hrbt2003@yahoo.com

Picture borrowed from this thread :
http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/fall-winter-2013-bags-806303-11.html


----------



## averagejoe

Great price for a brand new patent purple Lady Dior bag:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...031?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a339627c7


----------



## averagejoe

Great starting bid on a brand new Dior Granville Polochon!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-N...829?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a33be198d


----------



## Rewela

Beautiful handbag for a good price (price negotiable)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...8?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_212&hash=item258529c244


----------



## FD3Schick

http://annsfabulousfinds.com/shop/new_arrivals/large_fuchsia_diorissimo_bag

Beautiful fuchsia Diorissimo.


----------



## authenticplease

Saks!

12/9 MON Chanel, Louboutin, Celine, Dior PRESALE begins

12/13 FRI Chanel, Louboutin, Celine, Dior SALE begins

You can email Jonathan at Jonathan.saks5a@gmail.com for specific requests....I don't have a list yet!


----------



## MidNiteSun

Got a lot of pictures from a new SA at the Dior Outlet. Can't upload them via my phone (way too many to do during work). Will upload them tonight if I have time. Lots of shoes, bags, wallets & jewelry. Hold tight ladies & gents.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Contact David with all your questions/purchases.  Please tell David that Nancy referred you.  Hoover over pic for prices.  Enjoy.  He's gone now but will be back in the morning.  Try calling him then.  He's super friendly & helpful.

I think he works on commission so please purchase from him - for all his hard work.  

 Note - Due to my busy schedule, I cannot be on here much so if you PM or e-mail me, you may not get a reply.  Sorry. 

*David
C hristian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604*


----------



## MidNiteSun

David

C hristian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Please order from David - he took time to take all pictures & sent them to us.  Hopefully he'll keep doing it.   *

David

C hristian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Please order from David - he took time to take all pictures & sent them to us. Hopefully he'll keep doing it.  *

David

C hristian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Please order from David - he took time to take all pictures & sent them to us. Hopefully he'll keep doing it.  *

David

C hristian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Please order from David - he took time to take all pictures & sent them to us. Hopefully he'll keep doing it.  *

David

C hristian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Please order from David - he took time to take all pictures & sent them to us. Hopefully he'll keep doing it.  *

David

C hristian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## MidNiteSun

*Please order from David - he took time to take all pictures & sent them to us. Hopefully he'll keep doing it.  *

David

C hristian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604


----------



## Rewela

Christian Dior Trotter Saddle Shoulder Bag  good price 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161169227550?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## MidNiteSun

*More From David *


----------



## MidNiteSun

more


----------



## baghagg

found this on Bluefly.com today:

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Di...Lady-Dior-shoulder-bag/p/328687301/detail.fly


----------



## averagejoe

Bluefly has a few new and pre-owned Dior bags on sale today:

http://www.bluefly.com/_/N-1aaq/Ntt...ll/Ntx-mode+matchallpartial/search.fly?init=y

Not all prices are good, though. The black Diorling has the best price. One of the New Lock promenade pouches cost more than retail!


----------



## Everlong

Dior Homme on MyHabit.

I hope you got an equally good deal on your bag Averagejoe!

It also sold out for $1,889 last week:

http://www.myhabit.com/?ie=UTF8#pag...Z&asin=B00ADEGFOI&cAsin=B00ADETQEY&reloaded=1

Also, a steal of a find for a new Large Lady Dior for under $2100 shipped from Japan. Missing the shoulder strap. There was a thousand dollar price reduction from the previous week.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Auth-DI...685?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3389b4b1cd


----------



## MidNiteSun

*New bags from David - Dior at Woodbury Common Outlet.  Contact him for more info.  Calling him is the best way.  Please tell him Nancy referred you.  Please buy from David as he took time to take pictures & all.  Enjoy!!!*

Due to my busy schedule, I will not be on here much so if you message me - you may not hear from me right away.

_
Greetings,

We just recently received our new collection for the year, and are excited to share with the very first arrival of our selection.  Please contact me with any inquiries about the new collection.  This selection will only be available for a limited time.  Look forward to hearing from you.  Thank you!

Best Regards,

David


Christian Dior at Woodbury Common
808 Grapevine Ct
Central Valley, NY 10917
Phone - 845-928-4602
Fax - 845-928-4604_


----------



## cocobean1793

Yoogis Closet has 15% off all Dior items right now. Not sure how long the sale is. Use code diorjan14 after adding an item to your cart.


----------



## ThisVNchick

New Lock is $1450 at the outlet if anyone is curious about price/on the fence about buying.


----------



## Joyjoy7

I wasn't sure where to post this, so my apologies if there was a better spot.

My SA @ NM has this Canage Dior pump on sale 2nd cut. 

39.5 $315




Serious buyers, PM for SA info


----------



## cocobean1793

Bluefly has a large Lady Dior in coral for $3695 available:


http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Di...r-convertible-tote-bag/p/329216401/detail.fly


There are also some fab ankle boots, ballerina flats and pumps for sale on the site.


----------



## averagejoe

Large light coral Lady Dior on Bluefly. 

http://www.bluefly.com/Christian-Di...vertible-tote-bag/SEARCH/329216401/detail.fly


----------



## LabelLover81

RealReal has a nylon lady dior for $495 in black.


----------



## Baghera

From Woodbury Commons Dior outlet.  Thanks to David.


----------



## Baghera

And


----------



## Baghera

And


----------



## Baghera

And prices range from $360 to $1620


----------



## averagejoe

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111324550880?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

This Lady Dior ends soon!


----------



## amn3

Dior Black Leather Front Flap Triple Pouch Shoulder Bag at around 30% off on Bluefly

Bluefly also has a selection of Dior cannage shoes starting at $379. Extra 15% off on designer shoes promo code DESIGNER15


----------



## Petitefolie

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251536386581?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

A Libertine BAG


----------



## pinktailcat

Petitefolie said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251536386581?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649
> 
> A Libertine BAG



http://www.yoox.com/us/45229705DP/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=45229705DP&sizeId=1

at YOOX.com

I can send 30% off coupon valid for another 16 hours or so. But with that coupon the price will come down to $12XX....so not bad at all.

If you want the code, please PM me your email address and your first name


----------



## averagejoe

HauteClassics in Toronto has an Anselm Reyle minaudiere which was just marked down today by an extra 40% off!

http://hauteclassics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14&products_id=3808


----------



## Joyjoy7

NM Ca has this beautiful blue pump.
Sz 39.5 $373 Orig. $830




Serious buyers only, pm for SA info


----------



## averagejoe

Wow this is a great deal at the moment!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUMMER-MEDI...109?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item20e8ec1f5d


----------



## panthere55

At 57 street boutique in nyc. Scarf and lady dior they just received from europe


----------



## panthere55

At 57 street boutique in nyc. Credit card cases.


----------



## averagejoe

Dior at Holt Renfrew Bloor St. has 2 medium Panarea bags left (the older style), one in bronze and the other in a burgundy red colour like the one pictured except it has silver hardware. $1350 each.


----------



## panthere55

At nyc boutique on 57 street. Clutch in anemone lizard


----------



## panthere55

At nyc boutique on 57 street - some slg as well as dior soft in old style.


----------



## panthere55

Dior boutique on 57 street in nyc got this lizard lady dior in blue electric. Also one in orange but don't have pic.


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique micro lady dior in lizard anemone


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique. Lady dior in black patent, diorbar and dior addict


----------



## panthere55

Dior soft in old style at nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## panthere55

Dior boutique opened in bergdorf Goodman. Here are some items they have


----------



## panthere55

More at BG


----------



## panthere55

Nyc 57 street boutique. Small be dior


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique. Cosmetic cases and a wallet


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Harrods cosmetics pouches...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Selfridges London.....

Lamb quilted £430
Plain calfskin £450 - also in fuchsia & black


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Selfridges London...

Canvas £380


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Selfridges London...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

In Harrods today......

Handpainted 

En mise bracelet, rings and earcuff in the cabinet below also


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Hand painted Lady is £4,700 and has crocodile skin handles.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

£320 in Harrods....


----------



## Mooshooshoo

£370 and £360 (crystal set)...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

At Harrods...


----------



## panthere55

At nyc boutique on 57 street - some cruise items


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Just arrived in Harrods.....

Pink and grey pearl effect with champagne hardware:


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Pink....


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Very special gold karung Be Dior - 30 world wide. Selfridges - £3,700


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Selfridges London...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Selfridges, London...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

More ...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

And more still...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Lovely Lady... Selfridges, London...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Selfridges...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

And finally...


----------



## HADASSA

*My **Saks** SA in California will start pre-sell for triple points tomorrow 10/29. The first day of triple points event is 11/05-11/07. PM for SA info.*

In addition to Triple Points on 11/05 Saks will have open MPA Promotion ( Major Purchase Account). You get 12 months no interest when you place your purchase of $2000 or more on your MPA account. This MPA promotion will last till 12/2. *Chanel, Dior, and Celine are included for triple points and MPA account. The only designer brand excluded from triple points is Cartier.*


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Large Diorissimo in orchid at Harrods London.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Also in stock; bronze Be....


----------



## kyliehh

New tricolor...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Current stock of bags at Bicester Village Dior outlet...

"LIBERTINE medium flap" in aged lambskin, priced £878, in black, grey and brown. 
"SO DIOR" in lambskin and with metal chain. £1300 to £1463, according to size In black, grey and rouge. 
"LIBERTINE medium hobo" in aged lambskin. £975 to £1105, according to size in beige, black, grey and teck. 
"DELIDIOR small tote" in lambskin, priced £1170 one size only, in grey.
"DELIDIOR medium flap" in lambskin. £1170 to £1365, according to size in black and grey colour.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

As below... 

Left to right, top row first


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Miss Dior Promenade Pouch stock in Harrods...

£1050....


----------



## Mooshooshoo

More...


----------



## panthere55

Gold be dior at 57 street boutique in nyc


----------



## suezq

Dior blue denim Street Chic Downtown tote from Couture USA in Tampa, Florida.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Dior Addict stock at Harrods....


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Gorgeous orange medium Lady on ebay...seller is in Canada 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dior-Lady-D...001?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a45bab779


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique. Mini miss dior


----------



## panthere55

At nyc boutique on 57 street


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## Baghera

At Dior Woodbury Commons.  Please ask for Dominic.


----------



## Baghera

$2340


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Large Lady Dior in black patent on Naughtipidgin's Nest

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...Lady-Dior-Large-Tote-in-Black-Patent-New.html

Will post overseas...


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## panthere55

Dior nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street private sale going on...these items are on sale.


----------



## StylishMD

Nordy's Chicago/Northbridge today, Dior buckle ankle boot.  Sorry there is no actual 'name' for the boot on the box


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## panthere55

More from 57 street boutique in nyc


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## panthere55

At bg clutches 1600 each


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Saks Boston has white crocodile mini Be $26,000


----------



## Mooshooshoo

And large Diorissimo in grey/cream gradient haircalf $6,600


----------



## Baghera

At Dior Woodbury 

Please ask for Dominic for pricing


----------



## Baghera

And


----------



## Baghera

Also


----------



## Baghera

Plus


----------



## Baghera

Last


----------



## Baghera

Baghera said:


> Last


Woodbury Commons Dior prices

Dior Soft --- $1853
Diorissimo --$3445
Dior Milly ---$1885


----------



## panthere55

At bg in nyc


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Saks Boston....

Tri-colour Lady in medium $4,400 & large $4,900


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Papaye patent lady 

In medium $4,100 and large $4,600


----------



## Mooshooshoo

New pink (?) lambskin Lady 

In small $2,950, medium $4,100 & large $4,600


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Satin/sequin evening clutch $2,450


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Diorissimo in pink (no name given)

In mini $3,450 and medium $4,600


----------



## panthere55

Limited edition lady dior in white on farfetch http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/wo...e-item-10920166.aspx?storeid=9352&ffref=lp_14_


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## panthere55

At nyc dior boutique on 57 street


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## rk4265

Some beauties from
Bergdorff goodman


----------



## Missk8y

How about this beauty? 
http://www.vestiairecollective.com/...stian-dior/pink-leather-handbag-1440368.shtml


----------



## calflu

From BG


----------



## calflu

New color &#128525;&#128525;

From BG


----------



## calflu

From BG

$4600

Very pretty


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## rk4265

At bg pebbled lady dior


----------



## Chanelcc

Wowwww on eBay...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...432?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d99d4c78


----------



## averagejoe

The Winners at Bathurst and Lawrence in Toronto has a Miss Dior bag in brand new condition (in a glass display case, thankfully) for $2999.99. I think you save at least $500 from the retail price.

It's the older Miss Dior style with a short chain. It's quite stunning.


----------



## Loveheart

I just love the colour on this lovely Bar!

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...ini-Bar-in-Violet-Grained-Leather-As-New.html


----------



## ThisVNchick

Miss Dior (old model) in beige with GHW $2405 from the Dior Woodsbury Outlet 

Please contact Jacklyn


----------



## ak3

Hello I saw in Costco Rego Park, NY this gorgeous Dior watch, I can't attach the pic but it is $4899.99


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## youssefm

From Bergdorfs, contact me for SA info!


----------



## youssefm

New at Bergdorfs, PM for SA info.


----------



## holleigh

Genuine Christian Dior Large Soft Shopping Tote in Orange Lambskin BNWT
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-C...435?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1e9e65532b

Gorgeous bag from a trusted Seller xx Holls


----------



## youssefm

At Bergdorfs, PM for SA info!


----------



## calflu

All from BG!!!


----------



## calflu

Also from BG


----------



## youssefm

At Bergdorfs, pm me for SA info specifically but it's available at the store.

Small diorama nude pink- $2800


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Sale on Dior bags at Naughtipidgin...

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_402962-Dior.html

(Does ship outside UK)


----------



## panthere55

At nyc 57 street boutique


----------



## youssefm

My BG SA has the new totes available in white, powder pink, hot pink, and blue. $1650. PM me for info!


----------



## pinktailcat

youssefm said:


> My BG SA has the new totes available in white, powder pink, hot pink, and blue. $1650. PM me for info!



Dior Sale Shoes at Saks. 30% off. Don't know the price for each, but PM me for SA info


----------



## channar

From SAks
Dior. Size 39. Was $1280 now $896.


----------



## snowbubble

At my local Dior boutique, pm for Sa info.


----------



## youssefm

My BG SA has the following, PM ME for SA info.

Small red grained leather diorama- $2800
Dior Be bag- $4100


----------



## pinktailcat

youssefm said:


> My BG SA has the following, PM ME for SA info.
> 
> Small red grained leather diorama- $2800
> Dior Be bag- $4100



At Dior inside of SAKs. PM me for my SA!!

Tokyo collection bag and super cute pink micro lady dior.
I also saw mini red leather diorama bag!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

At Saks.  PM me for SA info


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Also at Saks


----------



## dhfwu

One of the Second Time Around stores in the Boston area just received a large Lady Dior in mustard yellow ostrich.  The lovely SAs noticed me quietly gawking at the bag, and they pulled it out of the display case for me to admire.  That was quite sweet of them.

Please PM if you'd like more information.  Thanks!


----------



## Miss H

One of my SA has a metallic micro cannage silver Diorama available in the medium size.
PM me for SA contact if you want to buy it.


----------



## littleclouds




----------



## panthere55

At NYC dior boutique on 57


----------



## panthere55

At NYC 57 street boutique


----------



## panthere55

NYC 57 street has this dune bag. I know some people are interested in this line


----------



## littleclouds

Dior Hong Kong @ The Landmark  has this beauty here!


----------



## pinktailcat

littleclouds said:


> Dior Hong Kong @ The Landmark  has this beauty here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114533




Bloomingdale extra 50 off then another 20 off
I saw a few of Dior pumps.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Bluefly has the miss Dior promenade or 15% off.  They have both the regular and patent leather version as well as the rectangle and square shape ones.  I've never purchased from them before so I don't know their reputation 
http://m.bluefly.com/christian-dior...er-bag/p/364942401/detail.fly?pcatid=cat20428


----------



## kyliehh

Found in Dior 30 Avenue Montaigne, Paris boutique yesterday.


----------



## MiniMabel

Some amazing Diors on Naughtipidgin's Nest website:-

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_402962-Dior.html

Violet Mini Bar, Forest Green Diorama and Diorissimo Orchidee......just a few of the fabulous selection!

I have purchased from this seller and can't recommend Shian, the proprietress, highly enough. Incredible customer service.


----------



## iceshimmer27

At Bergdorf goodman NYC-
quite a lot of exotic lady diors in medium & large

Tri-color diorissimos in mini, small & medium

Dioramas in purple, light pink, navy, fuchsia & black (mediums &  mini)

Saks 5th Ave nyc
-lots of diorissimo in all sizes & colors 
-small black with matte black hardware
-Dior pouchettes in fuchsia, gold, navy, teal & python


----------



## youssefm

My BG SA has this metallic rose micro diorama, PM me for more info!

Also, lots of exotics available (mostly Croc!)


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Beautiful Carmine Milly La Foret  - ships overseas

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_402962-Dior.html


----------



## youssefm

Medium blue diorama, $3300. Contact for BG SA!


----------



## UpTime

My Saks SA has these rare boots - only 1 pairs 38.5


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Tweed promenade just listed - recommended seller, ships outside the UK...

http://ow.ly/ThIwm


----------



## rk4265

This dior bag is at a lower price point because of a typo and the dior boutique is honoring it. Pm for info. Pic borrowed. 3700 usd instead of 4100


----------



## Baghera

Diorlings at Woodbury Commons Outlet


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Dior saddle bags just listed on lovehandbags...

http://lovehandbags.co.uk/product-category/christian-dior/


----------



## Baghera

I just returned a gradient/ombré Lady Dior to the Dior Chevy Chase boutique.  It is in the blue-purple color.  Please inspect the purse carefully as there were areas of cracking of the patent finish.  I bought this purse sight unseen from another Dior boutique last week.   What may not be acceptable to me may be acceptable to you.  Apart from the ombré color, this Lady is also lined in purple lamb skin leather.


----------



## Baghera

Other area


----------



## Baghera

Plus


----------



## UpTime

Saks tripple points event . PM for SA info

Extremely limited. METALIC COLORWAY GOLD ON GOLD

Lady Dior - $3,900

Diorama Medium - $3,500


----------



## youssefm

My BG SA has this dior bag, PM me for her info!


----------



## UpTime

I waa told this is the last Pink metalic lady dior in this country. It is withmy Saks SA. PM for info


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Lots of Diors on sale with trusted seller Naughtipidgin's nest, including Soft, Diorissimo, Milly la Foret, Dioramas and more...

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipidginsnestshop/cat_402962-Dior.html


----------



## UpTime

new Diorama color of the season ! @ Saks PA blue Azzur Med $3500


----------



## UpTime

Cruise 16 lookbook at Saks -shoes


----------



## UpTime

Cruise 16 Saks look book -bags


----------



## UpTime

Bags continues


----------



## UpTime

Just arrive at Saks $4800. Contact Thomas for more info +12674538641


----------



## tinyturtle

my Saks sales associate has this very special piece straight from Paris.  $3900. pm me for SA contact info.  here's a pic of the bag.  sorry for the link. 

http://www.spottedfashion.com/wp-co...ilver-Metallic-Perforated-Lady-Dior-Bag-2.png


----------



## UpTime

At Saks: contact Thomas for more info +12674538641

DIOR SHOE SALE 30% OFF:
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0TG5VpecsW4pe6


----------



## Christofle

For anyone looking for a watch, I found this La D de Dior 84% off on Ashford. 
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/c...dior/CD042113A001.pid?nid=cpg_cat1090032&so=6

It's a bit blingy but I thought someone might like it. 

They also have a VIII for 76% off!
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/christian-dior/dior-viii/CD1221E1C001.pid?nid=cpg_cat1090032&so=9


----------



## UpTime

My Saks SA just got the only pink diorama left in the world small size $3300


----------



## Christofle

Christofle said:


> For anyone looking for a watch, I found this La D de Dior 84% off on Ashford.
> http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/c...dior/CD042113A001.pid?nid=cpg_cat1090032&so=6


...Sadly the price went up (only 55%) now....


----------



## averagejoe

This Diorama is available at the Dior in Holt Renfrew Yorkdale in Toronto for $4600 (I believe it's the medium). Get it before it's gone!!!


----------



## UpTime

Saks SA Thomas +12674538641 is taking preorder for these 40% off. Contact for more details.


----------



## UpTime

Saks SA Thomas +12674538641 is taking preorder for these 40% off. Around 80 pcs on sale. Contact for more details. 

DIOR F/W '15 RTW:
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0TJpT2aK01EjOf


----------



## UpTime

New in - Thomas at Saks 267-453-8641


----------



## UpTime

At Saks PA Thomas 267 453 8641


----------



## UpTime

New Dior At Saks PA Thomas 267 453 8641


----------



## UpTime

More At Saks PA Thomas 267 453 8641


----------



## UpTime

Just arrive At Saks PA Thomas 267 453 8641


----------



## UpTime

More from Thomas 267 453 8641


----------



## UpTime

New Dior At Saks PA Thomas 267 453 8641


----------



## Christofle

Some pretty crazy watch deals of Dior watches at Ashford for Valentines day (50-72% off). 5700 down from 12,800$ and 4300 down from 8600$ and many more!
http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/christian-dior/cat1090032.cid


----------



## rk4265

Some bg goodies


----------



## HADASSA

Haven't posted here in a while but being bitten by the Dior bug again. Saw this on the Mighty Chic (EBAY Mighty Kismet) website. It is the HTF Tournesol Python. Colour is more saturated in real life.

http://mightychic.com/collections/christian-dior-1/products/bag-lady-dior-rare-yellow-snakeskin-new


----------



## UpTime

New Diorever at Saks Thomas 267 453 8641


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Saks NY...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

And....


----------



## panthere55

At NYC 57 street


----------



## Bagsbunnie

Melbourne collins st boutique


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Saks NY...


----------



## UpTime

Saks SA Thomas has these goodies in time of tripple points, please text him at +12674538641


----------



## UpTime

Continue from the above


----------



## UpTime

My Saks SA Thomas  has arrivals 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
text 2674538641 for more info


----------



## UpTime

2016 Pre fall Dior Fusion Sneakers at Saks Thomas +12674538641


----------



## UpTime

Back pack $1750


----------



## fmfv1

Grained / Caviar like leather pink Lady Dior on Anns Fabulous Finds! http://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/cd-j1230-04-dior-rose-poudre-medium-lady-di


----------



## UpTime

New Dior Leather $1550


----------



## UpTime

CONNECT Totes $4300


----------



## UpTime

$1060


----------



## UpTime

Dior sale 30% at Saks. Contact Thomas at +12674538641


----------



## tentayy

Dior Bergdorf NY 40% off
There's a lot. PM for more and SA info


----------



## UpTime

At Saks Thomas +12674538641


----------



## UpTime

Continue at Saks Thomas +12674538641


----------



## pinktailcat

LAST CALL (NM OUTLET) at sawgrass mall, FL. Extra 40 off from the discounted price = around $6000 plus tax as of today!
It was gorgeous!!


----------



## UpTime

Neiman Philips +16504929072
Size 37, Christian Dior, $577


----------



## UpTime

At Saks. contact Saks SA for more details +12674538641


----------



## UpTime

Continue from the above


----------



## UpTime

Mini metallic $2800. Check with Thomas at Saks +12674538641


----------



## UpTime

Available for triple points at Saks.


----------



## UpTime

More from Saks


----------



## Susie Lee

New Dior saw in Saks NY


----------



## Susie Lee

Now available at Saks, PM me for SA info!


----------



## UpTime

Dior at Saks. PM for SA information


----------



## UpTime

More at Saks. PM for SA information


----------



## UpTime

At BG, LIli in Silver and baby pink $3000
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Diorama Royal Blue Ostrich Medium $6500
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Diorama Yellow Alligator Small $18,500


----------



## UpTime

At BG, So Real studs $670 in Wht, Gold & blk
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Technologic $560 in Matte Navy and Rose Pink
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Dior Abstract $490


----------



## danny123

Croc Diorama. Love this. Sold at Bukowskis, a Swedish auction house.


----------



## UpTime

Dior at Saks. Presale for tripple points.


----------



## ShadowComet

Dior Boutique Atlanta has this gorgeous LD in medium and mini size


----------



## michi_chi

Mini Lady Dior in metallic sky blue, for US$3100. Seasonal colour exclusive to Winter 2016 collection, already sold out in Asia and Europe. PM me for details and SA info


----------



## elrtati

Dubai Mall


----------



## TraceySH

Hi Dior Lovers!

I am attempting to start a thread similar to our sister forums to showcase what Dior finds are available and where, prices where you can. I think this has been super successful elsewhere on TPF since items are limited and sometimes difficult to find. I am listing prices as well.


----------



## TraceySH

My Saks SA has these

Medium studded LD 4400
DIOR clutch 3100
Mini embellished LD 2800


----------



## TraceySH

Las Vegas boutique has these (Crystals)

Oblique WOC - 1800
Iridescent LD's - 3100
Iridescent Promenade - 2100


----------



## TraceySH

Another pic of clutch but with the wide strap. Will post pics of white version tomorrow!!
Is this growing on anyone? At first I hated it!


----------



## TraceySH

Here's the white version @ Saks. $3100


----------



## TraceySH

My Saks SA has these

Micro (mini) Studded LD $3200
Med Studded LD $4300


----------



## TraceySH

My Saks SA also has these - med studded Diorama $3600, lizard LD $7100


----------



## TraceySH

My boutique SA has these straps...


----------



## TraceySH

Straps cont, and also tarot mitzvah scarves to put on bags...


----------



## TraceySH

Tarot mitzvah scarves & 2 more bags - boutique SA


----------



## TraceySH

My saks SA has these 





For the bracelets:

Top Left- $640
Top Middle- $450
Top Right- $550
Bottom Left- $830
Bottom Middle- $450
Bottom Right- $550

For the necklaces:

Top Left: $370
Top Right: $580
Bottom Left: $610
Bottom Right: $370


----------



## UpTime

At Saks. What left of Doirrisimo


----------



## TraceySH

What is left of the oblique Dioramas - Vegas Crystals


----------



## UpTime

At Saks. What left of Be Dior.


----------



## TraceySH

Saks and Dior crystals boutique have these. $790


----------



## TraceySH

Dior crystals has this


----------



## herang

Size 38 at the Wynn Las Vegas. Please PM for SA contact!


----------



## UpTime

Dior shoes sale at Neiman. 
SA Philip +16504929072


----------



## UpTime

New shoes at NM
SA Philip +16504929072


----------



## Oniomaniac

My SA has this one of a kind...I'm obsessed, but can't afford


----------



## Sparkletastic

Limited Edition Lady Dior seen in Rome, Italy for €4900.


----------



## TraceySH

My Saks SA just got all these!! Their boutique is the ONLY ONE to get these first! PM me for her info.


----------



## TraceySH

more...


----------



## TraceySH

My saks sa has this. Only one left that is not reserved!


----------



## TraceySH

My boutique SA has this - only one in the country!!
$5400


----------



## UpTime

NM Philip +16504929072
Sz 36.5 $364


----------



## TraceySH

Jeffrey's is having a pop up trunk show! Only one week I believe. No tax if outside NYC. PM me if you want SA info.


----------



## TraceySH

More...


----------



## FashionConfidential

TraceySH said:


> Hi Dior Lovers!
> 
> I am attempting to start a thread similar to our sister forums to showcase what Dior finds are available and where, prices where you can. I think this has been super successful elsewhere on TPF since items are limited and sometimes difficult to find. I am listing prices as well.



Bought this pink medium Diorama in the Sydney today,  paid $5000 AUD - they told me that the pink was being discontinued and is a rare colour...  Its amazing, will get some more images when i get it home 




They had a Pink Camera Bag that was straight from the runway. It was $2050 AUD,  beautiful but i passed on this one...

They told me it there was only 8 of these in Australia 

Its not even on the web site as yet..


----------



## FashionConfidential

Size difference from Dior Addict to Diorma, I paid $3700 for the Dior addict in quilted Pink last week in the Sydney store


----------



## FashionConfidential

Also saw this Lady Dior in Metallic pink but passed  (this time)

The girls in the Dior store are so helpful, also visited LV and Chanel who were not so helpful!


----------



## Laduc

My Lady Dior.
They are from the Sydney Store and retail for AUD 4800.
First one is called Cinder, second is called Taupe


----------



## SherwoodMom

For Raf fans out there,  a neat little karung snake color block bag.  Available at the San Francisco Dior boutique.  Contact Jason the assistant manager (415) 398-2204.


----------



## LabelLover81

New Diorever at fashiophile

https://www.fashionphile.com/christ...d-calfskin-medium-diorever-flap-silver-193740


----------



## SherwoodMom

The "I Feel Blue" heel.  Wow wow wow.  Did not catch the size at Neimans.  PM me for SA contact.


----------



## incoralblue

October 8 
Dior Outlet - Woodbury Commons (New York)
Bags are 40 % off - during Columbus Day weekend some styles were an discounted an additional 20% off.


----------



## kimmie34

Saw this beauty! PM me for my SA info


----------



## TraceySH

My Jeffrey's SA has these! Contact me for his info:


----------



## TraceySH

Cont from Jeffrey's..


----------



## TraceySH

cont from Jeffrey's....


----------



## TraceySH

This is STUNNING. I ordered the black version, but this is the ivory. Only 15 made, $5500. Please contact me if you're interested.


----------



## Tasha1

amsterdam dior boutique


----------



## claraclara

Photos courtesy of Dominic at Woodbury outlet.  Let him know you got the pics from Clara. Text him at 845-988-6072. Shipping within US $15, tax free if shipping is NOT NY State


----------



## claraclara

Continued


----------



## claraclara

Continued


----------



## claraclara

Continued


----------



## UpTime

Sale at NM. SA PHILLIP 6504929072


----------



## UpTime

Second mark down at NM. SA PHILLIP 6504929072


----------



## Bentley1

My Saks SA has this bag in the exclusive Burgundy color, just 1. Apparently this color is really limited compared to the navy blue. 
She will be getting 1 Navy Blue next week as well. Dm if interested


----------



## Bentley1

My Saks SA has just received one more of the Bugundg Book Tote


----------



## mzbaglady1

57th street Dior.


----------



## fdc

Blue lambskin Medium Lady Dior with SHW new below retail!
https://www.depot-vente-luxe.fr/fr/...u-avio-metallerie-argentee-0000099946001.html


----------



## 8teen

Dior B23 sneakers in leopard print. They give additional -20% OFF from lowest price.








						Christian Dior B23 Sneakers in Leopard Canvas on SALE - MonaLisaLikes
					

Shop Christian Dior B23 Sneakers in Leopard Canvas With up to -70% OFF on MonaLisaLikes. 100% Real Dior Shoes in Leopard Dior Oblique Canvas at outlet price




					monalisalikes.com


----------



## mzbaglady1

Woodbury commons outlet. Dior small tote, guitar straps 1600.00 tote 900+straps


----------



## mzbaglady1

Woodbury Commons those book totes are back. I know three was on the floor not sure about what's actually in stock. I don't know the name of the black leather Dior men's saddle pouch but that was going for a little over 2000.00 minus taxes. The round black crossbody a little over 900.00 +. IF @averagejoe can please give the name of the black leather saddle pouch I greatly appreciate. Looking at that pouch I would feel like a gunslinger. LOL!!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	






_Averagejoe: I think the Saddle bag was called the Boxy Saddle. I really love that bag! Too bad I don't live in the US. I couldn't use the reply feature because it would break the "no comment" rule._


----------



## mzbaglady1

Dior Woodbury commons. I just snapped some pictures.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

Selection of beautiful Dior watches at 30% off at Saks. If you'd like any, act fast as "limited inventory" usually means just one left.


----------



## Quinnie88

Nordstrom


----------



## joeyelgood

A selection of alligator, ostrich and python Lady Diors (even more than this!) in the Bahrain store when I dropped in today.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Hirsheiffers


----------



## lill_canele

South Coast Plaza


----------



## 880

Dior temporary store, fifth avenue, NYC 

SA pulled a selection of fancy lady diors that I forgot to photo including, I think, one with degrade sequins 
but here are some medium caros:


----------



## mzbaglady1

Dior men's store Woodbury Commons outlet. No new merchandise for both locations. No women handbags. Both expect deliveries maybe middle of October. Price for wristlet pouch over 1000.00.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Woodbury commons women's Dior. Just came in was thirty units. Three pouch clutch a little over 1000.00. Square logo clutch bag over 1000.00.


----------



## nat74

From South Coast Plaza. Pm me for SA contact if interested.


----------



## nat74

Dior South Coast Plaza


----------



## nat74

Dior South Coast Plaza RTW


----------



## nat74

Dior South Coast Plaza


----------



## hlzpenguin

Dior SF


----------



## anastazia

800$ .


----------



## mzbaglady1

Saks fifth Avenue.


----------



## hlzpenguin

Neiman Marcus


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Dior Heathrow Terminal 5


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Dior Washington DC 




View attachment 5389483



Micro LDs with my patent Nano LD on the left 



Top view for comparison


----------



## nat74

Dior from Nordstrom $5,900 grained leather


----------



## mzbaglady1

Dior Woodbury commons. Some 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Old inventory from previous retail sales.


----------



## slmi2014

Dior River Oaks District Houston


----------



## mzbaglady1

Woodbury commons outlet. I just left the outlets earlier and they received shipments in of the small leather vanity bags. They are expecting more small accessories. No handbags no totes in the women's store.


----------



## mzbaglady1

More Dior Woodbury Commons.


----------



## lill_canele

So many exotics at South Coast Plaza!


----------



## am2022

Dior shoes - Le Bon Marche


----------



## melisande

Authentic Bar Jacket (current season) at Love that Bag etc. Huge savings. 









						Dior Black Wool & Silk 30 Montaigne Bar Jacket Size XXS | FR 34
					

This preowned Dior Montaigne Bar Jacket features an ultra sophisticated silhouette suitable for all seasons. Interested in selling your preloved designer fashion items in Vancouver? Contact Love that Bag etc today! Shop our wide selection of secondhand Dior bags, preloved Dior pumps, and...




					lovethatbagetc.com


----------



## mzbaglady1

Dior Woodbury Commons. Some totes are starting to come in.


----------

